# The Emirates / DNATA jobs thread



## mavericksam

Hi All, 

This is my first post here at expatforums. Thanks for this opportunity. 

I am looking forward to relocate to UAE. Recently, I have been offered a job with Emirates/Dnata Operations for a Grade 08 position. I have been given some of the best benefits I could ask for. However, my base salary is yet to be discussed! 

My question is, 
1. What kind of Base salary can I ask for? provided the benefits include housing, travel allowance, medical insurance for family , education allowance, annual airfare for family, profit sharing, concessional tickets etc. 

2. what is it like working for Dnata? Is the environment healthy there? I dont want to leave one not-so impressive place to another not-so impressive place. Hence. 

3. Recruitment process? 

Thanks in advance for the help. I have read all previous posts related to emirates/dnata. but they haven't helped much, so this post comes.


----------



## Toon

Well if you've been offered the job you should know about the recruitment process.

If it is at all possible you should go for a greade 9, the difference is immense (business class, school fees and a lot more money).

I was a grade 9 in 2005 and my package was around 35k if I recall, that included 10k for housing.

Profit sharing was x number of weeks, BUT you had to be employed for a full calender year on (i think) 1 July to get it, so if you start on 2 July this year you wont get it until August 2014.

If I recall housing for a grade 9 is now 200k/year, but they do like it if you stay in their apartments instead.

I know that grade 8-9 is a massive jump, and around a third more money.

What's it like to work there? Frustrating, too many ivory castles being built.


----------



## mavericksam

Toon said:


> Well if you've been offered the job you should know about the recruitment process.
> 
> If it is at all possible you should go for a greade 9, the difference is immense (business class, school fees and a lot more money).
> 
> I was a grade 9 in 2005 and my package was around 35k if I recall, that included 10k for housing.
> 
> Profit sharing was x number of weeks, BUT you had to be employed for a full calender year on (i think) 1 July to get it, so if you start on 2 July this year you wont get it until August 2014.
> 
> If I recall housing for a grade 9 is now 200k/year, but they do like it if you stay in their apartments instead.
> 
> I know that grade 8-9 is a massive jump, and around a third more money.
> 
> What's it like to work there? Frustrating, too many ivory castles being built.



Thanks so much Toon for the info provided. 

I have read on other forums also that instead of a Grade 8, I should ask for a Grade 9. I find it very weird to ask to upgrade even before joining and performing. What I mean is, is it normal to generally ask for an up-Grade!? 

I do have Housing or housing allowance 7500AED /month, and again there seems to be a huge difference between a 200K/year (approx 16K/month) for Grade 9 and grade 8. 

Too many ivory castles is not a very good thing. However, I have heard from many people that emirates is one of the best airlines to work with! I do get to read quite contrasting opinions from various forums. So, I am assuming that the situation may not be too good nor too bad! 

Thanks once again.


----------



## Toon

mavericksam said:


> Thanks so much Toon for the info provided.
> 
> I have read on other forums also that instead of a Grade 8, I should ask for a Grade 9. I find it very weird to ask to upgrade even before joining and performing. What I mean is, is it normal to generally ask for an up-Grade!?
> 
> I do have Housing or housing allowance 7500AED /month, and again there seems to be a huge difference between a 200K/year (approx 16K/month) for Grade 9 and grade 8.
> 
> Too many ivory castles is not a very good thing. However, I have heard from many people that emirates is one of the best airlines to work with! I do get to read quite contrasting opinions from various forums. So, I am assuming that the situation may not be too good nor too bad!
> 
> Thanks once again.


As a grade 9 it's good, but not as a grade 8.

There is also a span of basics in each job, from 60 - 140% of "norm", I would suggest you ask what that is, I did and they increased my salary from 75% or so, to around 130%, it basically doubled.

Get a grade 9, they HATE giving promotions....


----------



## basc

It's a 155k accommodation allowance for a Grade 9. And the salary bands are +/- 100% now.

What is the job title you have been offered? Then I can tell you what the grade 9 equivalent is.


----------



## mavericksam

basc said:


> It's a 155k accommodation allowance for a Grade 9. And the salary bands are +/- 100% now.
> 
> What is the job title you have been offered? Then I can tell you what the grade 9 equivalent is.


Thanks basc for the info. 

All this sounds very unusual. So, I see that a Grade 9 is an obviously better option than settling/accepting a Grade 8. 

I don't know whether its ok/safe/normal to disclose the job title here, but the job is that of a 'Controller' in their Business Support function. If that can help? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## basc

A BSG Controller (grade 8) reports into a BSG Manager (grade 9). So unless you kill off your hiring manager to free up his position, you can't negotiate to be a 9.

But, and I am sorry to say, as you're Indian I think it would be highly unlikely that you would be hired directly as a 9 - unless you have extensive Western experience.


----------



## mavericksam

basc said:


> A BSG Controller (grade 8) reports into a BSG Manager (grade 9). So unless you kill off your hiring manager to free up his position, you can't negotiate to be a 9.
> 
> But, and I am sorry to say, as you're Indian I think it would be highly unlikely that you would be hired directly as a 9 - unless you have extensive Western experience.


basc, that was mean!! :boxing:

What's it got to do with being Indian? Irrespective of nationality, if someone is capable, he/she is fit for the position and title and grade! While, I do agree, this kind of racist measure exists in the middle east, yet that does not completely marginalize someone's expertise, whether Indian or western. 

I see that you changed your 'originally from' from Ireland to UAE.  Any reasons for that?? 

Thanks anyway for all the info. Greatly appreciated. These insights will definitely help me during my next interaction with the recruiters.


----------



## basc

It's not mean on my part, it's a universally known truth about the UAE. As you're Indian you'll be offered lower-level jobs - for no other reason than your nationality.

I personally would never recommend any of my Indian friends to work in the UAE because of that fact. They'd be better off in Europe or the US.


----------



## Toon

^^^^^^^

sad but true.


----------



## basc

basc said:


> And the salary bands are +/- 100% now.


Sorry, ignore that figure it's incorrect. I don't know what the correct % is, so take Toon's advice as a guide instead.


----------



## mavericksam

Hiii

Just an update! 

I gave my online interview through skype and the results are expected second week of July! Seems the recruitment process is looong! 

They said there would be an assessment following an interview the next day, for which they would be inviting me if successful. Any feedback on what would be the assessment like? And what would be this interview again? My skype interview was a technical one with 2 interviewers from my department and the HR lady. So, Im assuming the final interview would be a negotiation table? 

More importantly, I would like to know more about the assessment? Any pointers friends?


----------



## bangloboy

*Emirates Airlines Hiring Process*

Hello folks, was wondering if someone can help me out. I only see info for Flight Attendant & Pilot hiring process for Emirates Airline. I recently applied for a position for them in their Flight Networks department and I ended up getting a call from HR last week. She asked a few questions about myself and then told me she will now move my resume on to the next step. I was a little confused because does this mean they will call for another interview if someone in the department likes me or do they call me to go to Dubai for further processing? I would be grateful if someone can provide more info on how the Corporate/Operations Hiring process works in Emirates Airlines?

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl

The best place to research crew hiring processes and many other airline related topics is pprunes. Just type it in google and you will find it.


----------



## bangloboy

thanks I'll give it a look!


----------



## bangloboy

nope couldn't find any info - it's only filled with cabin Crew info! anyone here applied to a NON-cabin crew position at Emirates Airlines and have knowledge of their hiring process? Thanks!


----------



## bangloboy

Hi Mavericksam

did you hear back from Emirates? maybe you can help me out as you applied for a non cabin crew job! I only see info for Flight Attendant & Pilot hiring process for Emirates Airline. I recently applied for a position for them in their Flight Networks department and I ended up getting a call from HR last week. She asked a few questions about myself and then told me she will now move my resume on to the next step. I was a little confused because does this mean they will call for another interview if someone in the department likes me or do they call me to go to Dubai for further processing? I would be grateful if someone can provide more info on how the Corporate/Operations Hiring process works in Emirates Airlines?

thanks!



mavericksam said:


> Hiii
> 
> Just an update!
> 
> I gave my online interview through skype and the results are expected second week of July! Seems the recruitment process is looong!
> 
> They said there would be an assessment following an interview the next day, for which they would be inviting me if successful. Any feedback on what would be the assessment like? And what would be this interview again? My skype interview was a technical one with 2 interviewers from my department and the HR lady. So, Im assuming the final interview would be a negotiation table?
> 
> More importantly, I would like to know more about the assessment? Any pointers friends?


----------



## suzimack

They will probably pass your details to the department actually recruiting the position. You may get a call from someone in that area to have a chat about your experience. (This is what happened with me) If they are interested in you they will call you to Dubai for an assessment day ( for me thus was a presentation, group discussion/workshop and a role play). If you pass the assessment day, (and be warned most don't!!) then you'll get called back the next day for psychometric tests and an interview. Interview is the easiest part of the whole process!!!!


----------



## bangloboy

Thanks suzimack! So did you ever get the job? What dept did you apply for? Also can you tell me a little bit about the assessment day? Sorry for the queries but any help I can get would be awesome. The lady from HR told me that it might take a few weeks to hear back from them again as it is Ramadan and things move a little slower!

Thanks again!



suzimack said:


> They will probably pass your details to the department actually recruiting the position. You may get a call from someone in that area to have a chat about your experience. (This is what happened with me) If they are interested in you they will call you to Dubai for an assessment day ( for me thus was a presentation, group discussion/workshop and a role play). If you pass the assessment day, (and be warned most don't!!) then you'll get called back the next day for psychometric tests and an interview. Interview is the easiest part of the whole process!!!!


----------



## suzimack

Yes I got the job. I'm in IT as a Business Analyst. 
The assessment day is quite unusual, at least in my experience (which admittedly is limited, having been with my previous company for 14 years). I was told to report at 10, was put into a room for an hour and told I had to prepare a presentation ( they supplied the topic - relevant to the job applied for) . I was given access to PowerPoint to prepare slides, but no Internet. I then had an hour to myself, and cane back to a awaiting room full of other people! I was called out as part if a group of four, and we were taken to a room in front of a panel, given a situation scenario and given 10 minutes as s group to decide what we would do. We then had to explain to the panel our decision and why!!! 
I should explain that I knew nothing about any if these people, and had never net them before! When we all sat outside after this, I discovered they were all here for sales jobs, baring little relation to mine!! 
After more waiting the 2 men in the group were called (separately) into a room, and told they were unsuccessful! 
I was asked into another room, and given a role play scenario, with 10 minutes to prepare. After the role play ended, I was told I was successful, and would be coming back for an interview the next day! 
On leaving, I discovered the other lady in my 'group' had also been unsuccessful, and told not to come back the next day!! 
All in all it was a very long, very strange day, and I'm really not sure what they were looking for! 
Oh and if you do get through, expect a couple of hours of psychometric tests too!!


----------



## bangloboy

Great thanks! Yes I would think they would do assessments with relation to the job you are applying for! Well thanks for all the tidbits and it means a lot! Hopefully we will meet on the other side one day! cheers!





suzimack said:


> Yes I got the job. I'm in IT as a Business Analyst.
> The assessment day is quite unusual, at least in my experience (which admittedly is limited, having been with my previous company for 14 years). I was told to report at 10, was put into a room for an hour and told I had to prepare a presentation ( they supplied the topic - relevant to the job applied for) . I was given access to PowerPoint to prepare slides, but no Internet. I then had an hour to myself, and cane back to a awaiting room full of other people! I was called out as part if a group of four, and we were taken to a room in front of a panel, given a situation scenario and given 10 minutes as s group to decide what we would do. We then had to explain to the panel our decision and why!!!
> I should explain that I knew nothing about any if these people, and had never net them before! When we all sat outside after this, I discovered they were all here for sales jobs, baring little relation to mine!!
> After more waiting the 2 men in the group were called (separately) into a room, and told they were unsuccessful!
> I was asked into another room, and given a role play scenario, with 10 minutes to prepare. After the role play ended, I was told I was successful, and would be coming back for an interview the next day!
> On leaving, I discovered the other lady in my 'group' had also been unsuccessful, and told not to come back the next day!!
> All in all it was a very long, very strange day, and I'm really not sure what they were looking for!
> Oh and if you do get through, expect a couple of hours of psychometric tests too!!


----------



## suzimack

bangloboy said:


> Great thanks! Yes I would think they would do assessments with relation to the job you are applying for! Well thanks for all the tidbits and it means a lot! Hopefully we will meet on the other side one day! cheers!


You also need to be prepared to wait, for just about everything.... nothing moves quickly, especially as its Ramadan!
Good luck with the job!!


----------



## bangloboy

Yup it seems i'm just going to have to be a little patient till Ramadan ends and fingers crossed hopefully hear back from them. It's always been a dream to work for Emirates (have flown with them numerous times & visited Dubai) so looking forward to it and hopefully everything works out! I am assuming you still work for them? Are they good employers?



suzimack said:


> You also need to be prepared to wait, for just about everything.... nothing moves quickly, especially as its Ramadan!
> Good luck with the job!!


----------



## mavericksam

bangloboy said:


> Hi Mavericksam
> 
> did you hear back from Emirates? maybe you can help me out as you applied for a non cabin crew job! I only see info for Flight Attendant & Pilot hiring process for Emirates Airline. I recently applied for a position for them in their Flight Networks department and I ended up getting a call from HR last week. She asked a few questions about myself and then told me she will now move my resume on to the next step. I was a little confused because does this mean they will call for another interview if someone in the department likes me or do they call me to go to Dubai for further processing? I would be grateful if someone can provide more info on how the Corporate/Operations Hiring process works in Emirates Airlines?
> 
> thanks!


Hey bangloboy, 
yes... I got the job with Dnata Emirates as a Quality Assurance Controller and am thrilled to be part of this world class organization. This is a Grade 8 position, and has certain fixed (nice) benefits. The recruitment is interesting yet very lengthy! I started off my first interaction (a skype interview) on 18th June, and received my offer letter in first week of August. My contract would be coming after Ramadan is over, so Im waiting for that now. 

suzimack gave you all the info required by you. Thats exactly the stuff I went through, minus the psychometric test. 

What you work on is your negotiating skills when finalizing your basic salary. The rest of the benefits are standard and dont change. So, do your homework well before demanding a certain range, in order to be convincing enough to get that. 

Do post if you require any other assistance. 

Best of Luck and do keep us posted on your chances. 

Ciao.


----------



## bangloboy

CONGRATS mavericksam! that's great news! Well both of you have been helpful as I couldn't find anyone on this forum that shared NON-cabin crew jobs at Emirates! 

Just a quick question did they call you before June 18th and ask you a few questions and then call for the skype interview? Did they let you know in advance about the skype interview or simply call and ask you to speak to them? Does the status change online?

I've only received the initial call which sounded more of a pre-screen kind of a call! And my online status keeps saying under review. Also did you fly into Dubai to do the stuff suzimack did?

Please share your timeline! Sorry for so many questions!

Thanks




mavericksam said:


> Hey bangloboy,
> yes... I got the job with Dnata Emirates as a Quality Assurance Controller and am thrilled to be part of this world class organization. This is a Grade 8 position, and has certain fixed (nice) benefits. The recruitment is interesting yet very lengthy! I started off my first interaction (a skype interview) on 18th June, and received my offer letter in first week of August. My contract would be coming after Ramadan is over, so Im waiting for that now.
> 
> suzimack gave you all the info required by you. Thats exactly the stuff I went through, minus the psychometric test.
> 
> What you work on is your negotiating skills when finalizing your basic salary. The rest of the benefits are standard and dont change. So, do your homework well before demanding a certain range, in order to be convincing enough to get that.
> 
> Do post if you require any other assistance.
> 
> Best of Luck and do keep us posted on your chances.
> 
> Ciao.


----------



## mavericksam

I was contacted by email informing me that I was pre-selected for a skype interview which was scheduled for 18th June. 
Thereafter, I was shortlisted to be called to Dubai for a 2-day comprehensive interview scheduled on 11 and 12th July. They arrange for the tickets and accomodation to Dubai on the scheduled day and time. You have to take note that you don't quite have a choice of re-scheduling the dates as they are pre-decided by Emirates and freezed for many many other interviews for various positions. I had to discontinue my vacation in Kashmir (India) with my family, to be on time for the Dubai interview, as they couldn't change the dates of Assessment. 

Once to reach Dubai, Emirates staff arrange everything for you and the whole customs process is quick. 

First day is the Assessment Day and second day is the Final Interview. I went through a similar process as suzimack who gave you all the details. 

I was contacted after two weeks thereafter by email where they sent me a preliminary package for review. After some negotiations, they sent me an offer letter in first week of August. Regarding negotiations, although you can negotiate, there isn't much scope for increasing your basic, I beleive. rest of the stuff/benfits are awesome for that Grade. 

I would be receiving my Contract soon to be signed and sent to them so they can proceed with the rest of the formalities. 

So, you see that the process is lengthy, and trust me you want to wait for every single day to get a positive reply. 

I hope I covered everything. If you have any other queries, feel free. 

Ciao.


----------



## bangloboy

thanks guys! both of your tips have been super helpful! will keep you guys posted & good luck to you guys on your endeavors!


----------



## hardcore country

bangloboy said:


> thanks guys! both of your tips have been super helpful! will keep you guys posted & good luck to you guys on your endeavors!


hey guys i have too many questions:
i`m living and working in dubai since 1 year i got an invitation from emirates to attend an interview on 5 july i passed an english and financial interview the first time they called me for admin and finance position but when we entered the interview they said the interview is for deffirrent positions.
after 14 days they called me for the final interview it was on 19 july it was for airport services agent i finished the interview and i left after one hour of that i opened my e-mail and i found this :
Thank you for attending the Emirates / Dnata recruitment interview recently.

Sub: Customer Services Agent


We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future. Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If employed, do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ Dnata group.



If your application is approved, we will communicate with you immediately to arrange your date of joining, taking into consideration your notice period in your present employment.



We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/Dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.



Yours sincerely,



Recruitment Manager
Until now i don`t know what do they mean by this i don`t know if they accepted me and they will contact me or noooo
I went to the hr the receptionist told me that sure they will contact u then i told her 100% sure she told me i can`t say that but just wait if they didn`t call u within 6 months u can apply for an other job ........
after that they called me for open day i think they made a mistake and it was written there if u applied for and groud position less then 6 months ignore the e-mail but i went there not for the interview i went just to meet anyone from the hr and ask them and i asked one lady there she said we can`t tell any thing u have to wait :ranger: after that the security gard asked me about what`s going on i told him the story so he told me maybe it`s for the new airport that it will open the next year ...
i don`t know what to do......... and if they will contact me or not


----------



## gemsy62

I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.

In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy. 

Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


----------



## Felixtoo2

It won't be for the New Airport, it's more likely to be for the new terminal. Terminal 4 is planned to open January 2013 and will be an A380 only terminal. Construction of terminal 5 has already started.


----------



## gemsy62

that's what I meant sorry, blaming it on early mornings not agreeing with me!


----------



## BedouGirl

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


You're brave, telling everyone where you work and what you do...


----------



## gemsy62

well I'm not going to disclose anything I shouldnt and I'm pretty sure I've already posted my job on here at least once before anyway. 

Every movement you make seems to be tracked in the UAE so seems to be no need to hide anything! 

Just want to help anyone I can as it can be a long and confusing process moving out here.


----------



## BedouGirl

gemsy62 said:


> well I'm not going to disclose anything I shouldnt and I'm pretty sure I've already posted my job on here at least once before anyway.
> 
> Every movement you make seems to be tracked in the UAE so seems to be no need to hide anything!
> 
> Just want to help anyone I can as it can be a long and confusing process moving out here.


Kudos to you. I remember you from before you arrived, but not that you posted what you were going to do and where. Just thinking of all the people who may now want to send their CV to you.


----------



## gemsy62

Good point maybe I should come with a disclaimer lol. I have NOTHING to do with recruitment, flight upgrades or discounts. 

If only I could give the same disclaimer to my friends and family, today I have had two "hey, how are you? X is going to X via Dubai with emirates. Any chance of an upgrade?"


----------



## BedouGirl

gemsy62 said:


> Good point maybe I should come with a disclaimer lol. I have NOTHING to do with recruitment, flight upgrades or discounts.
> 
> If only I could give the same disclaimer to my friends and family, today I have had two "hey, how are you? X is going to X via Dubai with emirates. Any chance of an upgrade?"


Hehe. Just refer everyone to the above post and tell them it says it all . Happy to know you are settling in so well too.


----------



## hardcore country

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Thank you sooo much for your reply i will pm with more details i just need to post 5 posts so i can do that cuz i`m new member here


----------



## hardcore country

Hey,
I have a friend she was working in danata she told me that danata is semi governmental so my question is :
if i will leave my company i`ll have ban? cuz i didn`t finish 2 years of the contract ????


----------



## galaxy88

Congrats to all those who have been selected !! i ve been living in u.a.e for the past 2yrs and applying for a job online in emirates since then.. Some of my friends say its nxt to impossible to get there witout a good reference..I'd like to know if its true, coz if that is the case, then i m jus wasting my time..I am sure I am qualified enuf and ve the experience they need..but it seems they r not evn reviewing the online apllication.. Can any1 pls give me an honest reply !


----------



## BedouGirl

galaxy88 said:


> Congrats to all those who have been selected !! i ve been living in u.a.e for the past 2yrs and applying for a job online in emirates since then.. Some of my friends say its nxt to impossible to get there witout a good reference..I'd like to know if its true, coz if that is the case, then i m jus wasting my time..I am sure I am qualified enuf and ve the experience they need..but it seems they r not evn reviewing the online apllication.. Can any1 pls give me an honest reply !


I sincerely hope you are not using text speak when you apply. Incidentally, use of text speak is against forum rules, just letting you know before you get picked up by a mod. 


----------



## galaxy88

Thanks for the info..I didnt quite notice it..am sorry.. got so used to it..i was expecting someone to reply..anyways my message in the correct format : 

"Congrats to all those who have been selected !! i have been living in u.a.e for the past 2years and applying for a job online in emirates since then.. Some of my friends say its next to impossible to get there witout a good reference..I'd like to know if its true, because if that is the case, then i m just wasting my time..I am sure I am qualified enough and have the experience they need..but it seems they are not even reviewing the online apllication.. Can anyone please give me an honest reply ! "


----------



## bangloboy

galaxy88 said:


> Thanks for the info..I didnt quite notice it..am sorry.. got so used to it..i was expecting someone to reply..anyways my message in the correct format :
> 
> "Congrats to all those who have been selected !! i have been living in u.a.e for the past 2years and applying for a job online in emirates since then.. Some of my friends say its next to impossible to get there witout a good reference..I'd like to know if its true, because if that is the case, then i m just wasting my time..I am sure I am qualified enough and have the experience they need..but it seems they are not even reviewing the online apllication.. Can anyone please give me an honest reply ! "


LOL - think we got it first time around! The concern was were you using the same format on your emirates job applications.  What kind of position did you apply for? Patience is virtue, don't forget that


----------



## hardcore country

galaxy88 said:


> Congrats to all those who have been selected !! i ve been living in u.a.e for the past 2yrs and applying for a job online in emirates since then.. Some of my friends say its nxt to impossible to get there witout a good reference..I'd like to know if its true, coz if that is the case, then i m jus wasting my time..I am sure I am qualified enuf and ve the experience they need..but it seems they r not evn reviewing the online apllication.. Can any1 pls give me an honest reply !


hey,
reference means reference number of your application not a reference of somebody who`s working there i`m sure in emirates it doesn`t exist any kind of references there i don`t know why they didn`t reply to u but i`m sure that there is something wrong with your application cuz me i passed the interview and they keep on calling me for open days the last one is on 23 august open day so keep on trying and check your application thx


----------



## galaxy88

bangloboy said:


> LOL - think we got it first time around! The concern was were you using the same format on your emirates job applications.  What kind of position did you apply for? Patience is virtue, don't forget that



i didnt want to be kicked out of the forum because of the short texting thing.. 
well, by degree I am an engineer and so i have applied to various positions in the IT Department, but when i didnt see any response, i started applying for customer service positions, as regarding the latter, i have prior airline experience.. 
oh and please, 2yrs is definitely a lot of time in terms of waiting for a response (esp. in terms of job application) ! I am not complaining but i would like to know if this waiting is worth it.


----------



## galaxy88

hardcore country said:


> hey,
> reference means reference number of your application not a reference of somebody who`s working there i`m sure in emirates it doesn`t exist any kind of references there i don`t know why they didn`t reply to u but i`m sure that there is something wrong with your application cuz me i passed the interview and they keep on calling me for open days the last one is on 23 august open day so keep on trying and check your application thx


thanks for the reply..even i wish to believe just the same..anyways i re-checked my application. but all i keep receiving is their system generated messages..which surely implies my application has been received !
And i thought open days were for cabin crew,which is not what I am applying for..
i checked online for upcoming open days in dubai but could nt find any 
Are you sure there is one for non-cabin crew on 23rd august ?


----------



## BedouGirl

galaxy88 said:


> thanks for the reply..even i wish to believe just the same..anyways i re-checked my application. but all i keep receiving is their system generated messages..which surely implies my application has been received !
> And i thought open days were for cabin crew,which is not what I am applying for..
> i checked online for upcoming open days in dubai but could nt find any
> Are you sure there is one for non-cabin crew on 23rd august ?


You won't get kicked off, it's just that it's against forum rules so you may get an informal warning, that's all 


----------



## hardcore country

galaxy88 said:


> thanks for the reply..even i wish to believe just the same..anyways i re-checked my application. but all i keep receiving is their system generated messages..which surely implies my application has been received !
> And i thought open days were for cabin crew,which is not what I am applying for..
> i checked online for upcoming open days in dubai but could nt find any
> Are you sure there is one for non-cabin crew on 23rd august ?


yeah i`m sure that there is one on 23 august cuz they sent me an invitation for that but u need an invitation from them it`s for ground positions


----------



## galaxy88

hardcore country said:


> yeah i`m sure that there is one on 23 august cuz they sent me an invitation for that but u need an invitation from them it`s for ground positions


man..this is so unfair and unlucky !!


----------



## hardcore country

hello guys,
Please tell me how can i catch emirates HR i`m trying to call them since a long time to ask about my aplication but they answer and they transfer the call and nobody answer what do u think is the solution and what`s the direct number to HR thxxxxxxxx


----------



## bangloboy

hardcore country said:


> hello guys,
> Please tell me how can i catch emirates HR i`m trying to call them since a long time to ask about my aplication but they answer and they transfer the call and nobody answer what do u think is the solution and what`s the direct number to HR thxxxxxxxx


Are you an expat in Canada or Dubai? For us Canadians you just have to wait till you hear back from them. I am sure there is a definite reason why they don't post their phone numbers because they would get constant calls from people like you 

Please be patient - I thought you said you went to open day. If you live in Dubai currently then I do not know what the process is for you guys to follow-up

good luck


----------



## hardcore country

*this is why i`m not patient*



bangloboy said:


> Are you an expat in Canada or Dubai? For us Canadians you just have to wait till you hear back from them. I am sure there is a definite reason why they don't post their phone numbers because they would get constant calls from people like you
> 
> Please be patient - I thought you said you went to open day. If you live in Dubai currently then I do not know what the process is for you guys to follow-up
> 
> good luck


Hello,
I`m asking about emirates airlines here in dubai i wrote expat in canada cuz i applied for the immigration visa there but i`m patient i can wait .
the problem is here in dubai i got a lot of offers from companies but i don`t want to go for it because i will have ban but for emirates which is governmental i will not have ban and i`m not patient cuz i just want to know if they will call me or not i don`t have problem even after 4 or 5 months i just want to make sure that they will contact me cuz if they will not i can take the risk and cancel from my company, it`s b ch 
thxxxx


----------



## bangloboy

hardcore country said:


> Hello,
> I`m asking about emirates airlines here in dubai i wrote expat in canada cuz i applied for the immigration visa there but i`m patient i can wait .
> the problem is here in dubai i got a lot of offers from companies but i don`t want to go for it because i will have ban but for emirates which is governmental i will not have ban and i`m not patient cuz i just want to know if they will call me or not i don`t have problem even after 4 or 5 months i just want to make sure that they will contact me cuz if they will not i can take the risk and cancel from my company, it`s b ch
> thxxxx


Sorry I am in the same boat of waiting from emirates so can't help you! Just be patient I guess - all the best!


----------



## hardcore country

bangloboy said:


> Sorry I am in the same boat of waiting from emirates so can't help you! Just be patient I guess - all the best!


Thank you


----------



## hardcore country

I got it,igot it,i got it .............................................
emirates sent me the contract yesterday,i`m going today for medicallllll i`m soo exited i slept only 3 hours hehehe


----------



## bangloboy

Woohoo! Congrats! See patience paid off! So how did you end up getting it - did you call them or they finally called you? 

When do you start and what's the position?




hardcore country said:


> I got it,igot it,i got it .............................................
> emirates sent me the contract yesterday,i`m going today for medicallllll i`m soo exited i slept only 3 hours hehehe


----------



## hardcore country

bangloboy said:


> Woohoo! Congrats! See patience paid off! So how did you end up getting it - did you call them or they finally called you?
> 
> When do you start and what's the position?


thxxx,yesterday i went home i opened my e-mail then i found that amazing surprise :clap2: then i finished the contract and few doc online and tomorow i`m going for the medical i`ll start on the 5 th of november or before but i need to finish my doc and resign and give one month notice thennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn emiratesss


----------



## bangloboy

Good for you! You have made it. What position are you taking with them?




hardcore country said:


> thxxx,yesterday i went home i opened my e-mail then i found that amazing surprise :clap2: then i finished the contract and few doc online and tomorow i`m going for the medical i`ll start on the 5 th of november or before but i need to finish my doc and resign and give one month notice thennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn emiratesss


----------



## hardcore country

bangloboy said:


> Good for you! You have made it. What position are you taking with them?[
> it`s for customer service


----------



## hardcore country

but to be honest i`m afraid of the labour ban i asked then they told me for the master degree they is no ban i dunno 
then i heard that danata is semi governmental so they can remove the ban 
really i`m worried


----------



## hardcore country

but to be honest i`m afraid of the labour ban i asked them they told me for the master degree there is no ban ,...i dunno 
then i heard that danata is semi governmental so they can remove the ban 
really i`m worried 
i just corrected my mistakes


----------



## bangloboy

Hopefully everything will work out fine! Best of luck! And keep us posted how things progress




hardcore country said:


> but to be honest i`m afraid of the labour ban i asked them they told me for the master degree there is no ban ,...i dunno
> then i heard that danata is semi governmental so they can remove the ban
> really i`m worried
> i just corrected my mistakes


----------



## hardcore country

bangloboy said:


> Hopefully everything will work out fine! Best of luck! And keep us posted how things progress


ok thank you


----------



## bangloboy

Sorry would you mind putting out your timeline - ie. when you applied, when you had interview and when you heard back from them so it helps us to see how non-flight attendant jobs in Emirates/Dnata works - thanks!



hardcore country said:


> ok thank you


----------



## Josingh

mavericksam said:


> Hey bangloboy,
> yes... I got the job with Dnata Emirates as a Quality Assurance Controller and am thrilled to be part of this world class organization. This is a Grade 8 position, and has certain fixed (nice) benefits. The recruitment is interesting yet very lengthy! I started off my first interaction (a skype interview) on 18th June, and received my offer letter in first week of August. My contract would be coming after Ramadan is over, so Im waiting for that now.
> 
> suzimack gave you all the info required by you. Thats exactly the stuff I went through, minus the psychometric test.
> 
> What you work on is your negotiating skills when finalizing your basic salary. The rest of the benefits are standard and dont change. So, do your homework well before demanding a certain range, in order to be convincing enough to get that.
> 
> Do post if you require any other assistance.
> 
> Best of Luck and do keep us posted on your chances.
> 
> Ciao.


I really appreciate your effort to take out time and share your experiences. I have interview for similar but not exactly same role.
Can you please email me or share here exactly what was each process until offer letter and if you can share question you have been asked or some possible question that i am might face would be a great help. I will also request you to share any specific observation you had such as what they look when they hire someone from Finance background. 
i have never had such kind of interview till date and hence little nervous.


----------



## bangloboy

Please read through this thread - he's outlined his timeline - it's in one of the pages!



Josingh said:


> I really appreciate your effort to take out time and share your experiences. I have interview for similar but not exactly same role.
> Can you please email me or share here exactly what was each process until offer letter and if you can share question you have been asked or some possible question that i am might face would be a great help. I will also request you to share any specific observation you had such as what they look when they hire someone from Finance background.
> i have never had such kind of interview till date and hence little nervous.


----------



## ltbv.rita

bangloboy said:


> Please read through this thread - he's outlined his timeline - it's in one of the pages!


Hello!

I've attended an open day for cabin crew in july, and didn't pass. A month later I've got an invitation from emirates to attend an interview for custumer service agent (for emirates and dnata). I«ve had the final interview on august 1.st, and received this email on August 9th:

"Thank you for attending the Emirates / Dnata recruitment interview recently.

Sub: Customer Services Agent


We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future. Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If employed, do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ Dnata group.



If your application is approved, we will communicate with you immediately to arrange your date of joining, taking into consideration your notice period in your present employment.



We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/Dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.



Yours sincerely,"

I think this is good, but i'm having some doubts. On the interview they told us that they were recruiting for dnata terminal (2) and for the new expansion of the airport (for the 380). They also told us that they will recruit some persons as managers, which means more money and a better grade.

For custumer service agent, the worst grade starts on 3, wich means a 3760 (+or -) salary... which I think is not enough to live alone in Dubai.

Did anyone got the call or attended the Emirates/Dnata Recruitment in Lisbon at this time?

Best Regards


----------



## ltbv.rita

bangloboy said:


> Please read through this thread - he's outlined his timeline - it's in one of the pages!


Hello!

I've attended an open day for cabin crew in july, and didn't pass. A month later I've got an invitation from emirates to attend an interview for customer service agent (for emirates and dnata). I«ve had the final interview on august 1.st, and received this email on August 9th:

"Thank you for attending the Emirates / Dnata recruitment interview recently.

Sub: Customer Services Agent


We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future. Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If employed, do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ Dnata group.



If your application is approved, we will communicate with you immediately to arrange your date of joining, taking into consideration your notice period in your present employment.



We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/Dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.



Yours sincerely,"

I think this is good, but i'm having some doubts. On the interview they told us that they were recruiting for dnata terminal (2) and for the new expansion of the airport (for the 380). They also told us that they will recruit some persons as managers, which means more money and a better grade.

For customer service agent, the worst grade starts on 3, wich means a 3760 (+or -) salary... which I think is not enough to live alone in Dubai.

Did anyone got the call or attended the Emirates/Dnata Recruitment in Lisbon at this time?

Best Regards


----------



## hardcore country

bangloboy said:


> Sorry would you mind putting out your timeline - ie. when you applied, when you had interview and when you heard back from them so it helps us to see how non-flight attendant jobs in Emirates/Dnata works - thanks!


ok 
first interview:5 july 2012
Final interview: 19 july 2012
then i recieved the e-mail at the same day around one hour after i finished the final ( that i have succeded but unfortunately there is no vacancies now
then i recieved the:clap2: contract and every thing on the 3rd september 2012
they asked me to accept the contract online and that`s what i did then they asked me to submit my forms ( joiner forms) ,then i went to emirates HR and i submited my documents for the security cheking it takes 2 days that means on sunday i`ll get the answer 
when i pass this step they will call me for medical checking. 
then i can give my resignation ( this is the step which makes me really happy  cuz my company where i work is trash :boxingi`ll give them 1 month notice 
i`ll have automatic ban from labour but emairates can remove it easily 
after the 1 month notice they can apply for my visa then i can go exit to quatar after that i can joinnnnnnnnnn


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've attended an open day for cabin crew in july, and didn't pass. A month later I've got an invitation from emirates to attend an interview for customer service agent (for emirates and dnata). I«ve had the final interview on august 1.st, and received this email on August 9th:
> 
> "Thank you for attending the Emirates / Dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> Sub: Customer Services Agent
> 
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future. Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If employed, do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ Dnata group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your application is approved, we will communicate with you immediately to arrange your date of joining, taking into consideration your notice period in your present employment.
> 
> 
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/Dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,"
> 
> I think this is good, but i'm having some doubts. On the interview they told us that they were recruiting for dnata terminal (2) and for the new expansion of the airport (for the 380). They also told us that they will recruit some persons as managers, which means more money and a better grade.
> 
> For customer service agent, the worst grade starts on 3, wich means a 3760 (+or -) salary... which I think is not enough to live alone in Dubai.
> 
> Did anyone got the call or attended the Emirates/Dnata Recruitment in Lisbon at this time?
> 
> Best Regards


Check from page 3 to 6 then u will undrestand what`s going on , i had the same issue just read the posts


----------



## bangloboy

Thanks for the detailed update! When was the date that you initially applied for the job?



hardcore country said:


> ok
> first interview:5 july 2012
> Final interview: 19 july 2012
> then i recieved the e-mail at the same day around one hour after i finished the final ( that i have succeded but unfortunately there is no vacancies now
> then i recieved the:clap2: contract and every thing on the 3rd september 2012
> they asked me to accept the contract online and that`s what i did then they asked me to submit my forms ( joiner forms) ,then i went to emirates HR and i submited my documents for the security cheking it takes 2 days that means on sunday i`ll get the answer
> when i pass this step they will call me for medical checking.
> then i can give my resignation ( this is the step which makes me really happy  cuz my company where i work is trash :boxingi`ll give them 1 month notice
> i`ll have automatic ban from labour but emairates can remove it easily
> after the 1 month notice they can apply for my visa then i can go exit to quatar after that i can joinnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ltbv.rita

Thanks for the answer Hardcore Country. Do you already know which position you'll be taking as customer service (baggage, check-in...)? And the position they offered you was a level 3?

Best regards


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Thanks for the answer Hardcore Country. Do you already know which position you'll be taking as customer service (baggage, check-in...)? And the position they offered you was a level 3?
> 
> Best regards


I asked my HR coordinator about my exact position but she didn`t answer that she said that she doesn`t know yet !!!!! but what i know when i took the test they passed also one test it was all math and calculation so really i don`t know 
i`m in grade 4


----------



## ltbv.rita

hardcore country said:


> I asked my HR coordinator about my exact position but she didn`t answer that she said that she doesn`t know yet !!!!! but what i know when i took the test they passed also one test it was all math and calculation so really i don`t know
> i`m in grade 4


I only did the english test, and my recruitment day was just for girls. Guess I'll have to wait to know 

One laste question can you tell me the salary for grade 4?

Best of luck to you


----------



## bangloboy

This is from another thread - approximations - I could be wrong - the thread was in 2010 so might be higher now because the number you mentioned looks to fall in the 2010 Grade 4:

Grade-16
38,228-79,680
Grade-15
28,416-49,159
Grade-14
21,581-37,120
Grade-13
18,108-30,965
Grade-12
15,837-26,923
Grade-11
13,724-23,193
Grade-10
11,504-19,328
Grade-9
9,148-15,278
Grade-8
7,802-12,952
Grade-7
6,059-9,998
Grade-6
4,697-7,703
Grade-5
3,510-5,721
Grade-4
2,243-3,634
Grade-3
1,693-2,742
Grade-2
1,301-2,108
Grade-1
1,051-1,703


----------



## ltbv.rita

bangloboy said:


> This is from another thread - approximations - I could be wrong - the thread was in 2010 so might be higher now because the number you mentioned looks to fall in the 2010 Grade 4:
> 
> Grade-16
> 38,228-79,680
> Grade-15
> 28,416-49,159
> Grade-14
> 21,581-37,120
> Grade-13
> 18,108-30,965
> Grade-12
> 15,837-26,923
> Grade-11
> 13,724-23,193
> Grade-10
> 11,504-19,328
> Grade-9
> 9,148-15,278
> Grade-8
> 7,802-12,952
> Grade-7
> 6,059-9,998
> Grade-6
> 4,697-7,703
> Grade-5
> 3,510-5,721
> Grade-4
> 2,243-3,634
> Grade-3
> 1,693-2,742
> Grade-2
> 1,301-2,108
> Grade-1
> 1,051-1,703


Yes i guess they changed the salaries. Now for a grade EK3 the salary is 3768 aed and 1230 for house expenses, if they can't arrange a house for you, but thanks for the answer!


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> I only did the english test, and my recruitment day was just for girls. Guess I'll have to wait to know
> 
> One laste question can you tell me the salary for grade 4?
> 
> Best of luck to you


the salary is :
Basic: 3768 dhs 
Allowance: 1590
Arabic Allowance: 1500 dhs ( if u write,read and speak arabic ) i asked the HR they told me u have to pass the test first any way i`m arabic native speaker so no problem ) 
soooo the total gonna be 6858 dhs and if not arabic speaker 5358 
any way that`s only the start then your salary will increase


----------



## mavericksam

Josingh said:


> I really appreciate your effort to take out time and share your experiences. I have interview for similar but not exactly same role.
> Can you please email me or share here exactly what was each process until offer letter and if you can share question you have been asked or some possible question that i am might face would be a great help. I will also request you to share any specific observation you had such as what they look when they hire someone from Finance background.
> i have never had such kind of interview till date and hence little nervous.


Hi Josingh,

PM me. Wait, I doubt you'd be able to do that because you need to put 5 posts here until to can PM.

So, send me your email and I will buzz you back. 

Thanks.


----------



## Josingh

mavericksam said:


> Hi Josingh,
> 
> PM me. Wait, I doubt you'd be able to do that because you need to put 5 posts here until to can PM.
> 
> So, send me your email and I will buzz you back.
> 
> Thanks.


hey my email id is not allowed to post here. i have interview and assessment same day ie on10th sept.. 
I know i am little late to post it here... but if you can reply me then It will be great help ... I am going there for finance position. 
please revert me ASAP..
thanks in advance.....


----------



## Josingh

galaxy88 said:


> thanks for the reply..even i wish to believe just the same..anyways i re-checked my application. but all i keep receiving is their system generated messages..which surely implies my application has been received !
> And i thought open days were for cabin crew,which is not what I am applying for..
> i checked online for upcoming open days in dubai but could nt find any
> Are you sure there is one for non-cabin crew on 23rd august ?


It seems as they have trend to filter out candidates and then call them as per need.


----------



## Josingh

hardcore country said:


> the salary is :
> Basic: 3768 dhs
> Allowance: 1590
> Arabic Allowance: 1500 dhs ( if u write,read and speak arabic ) i asked the HR they told me u have to pass the test first any way i`m arabic native speaker so no problem )
> soooo the total gonna be 6858 dhs and if not arabic speaker 5358
> any way that`s only the start then your salary will increase


Any idea about grade six housing allowance etc .. or over all package?


----------



## Josingh

hardcore country said:


> Hey,
> I have a friend she was working in danata she told me that danata is semi governmental so my question is :
> if i will leave my company i`ll have ban? cuz i didn`t finish 2 years of the contract ????


I am in the same boat... just completed 7 month of employment in UAE. How far it is true that if Dnata hire then ban can be removed?


----------



## Josingh

mavericksam said:


> Hey bangloboy,
> yes... I got the job with Dnata Emirates as a Quality Assurance Controller and am thrilled to be part of this world class organization. This is a Grade 8 position, and has certain fixed (nice) benefits. The recruitment is interesting yet very lengthy! I started off my first interaction (a skype interview) on 18th June, and received my offer letter in first week of August. My contract would be coming after Ramadan is over, so Im waiting for that now.
> 
> suzimack gave you all the info required by you. Thats exactly the stuff I went through, minus the psychometric test.
> 
> What you work on is your negotiating skills when finalizing your basic salary. The rest of the benefits are standard and dont change. So, do your homework well before demanding a certain range, in order to be convincing enough to get that.
> 
> Do post if you require any other assistance.
> 
> Best of Luck and do keep us posted on your chances.
> 
> Ciao.


I have left you my id in other response. I have interview day after tomorrow... any suggestion or help please... I am asking you as i am going to have very similar position as your... id is


----------



## Josingh

mavericksam said:


> Hi Josingh,
> 
> PM me. Wait, I doubt you'd be able to do that because you need to put 5 posts here until to can PM.
> 
> So, send me your email and I will buzz you back.
> 
> Thanks.


[m[/email].. please email me back .. i need to learn about interview process as much as i can...


----------



## mavericksam

Josingh said:


> jy.. please email me back .. i need to learn about interview process as much as i can...


Hi Joti, 

Sent you two emails. Get in touch ASAP, if you need info.


----------



## Josingh

mavericksam said:


> Hi Joti,
> 
> Sent you two emails. Get in touch ASAP, if you need info.


looks like you are online here... I just replied your email..


----------



## ana_deleon

Hi everyone,

Since majority of you are in the process of waiting for their invitation for assessment day or golden call, i would just like to know that based on your experience, specifically for Emirates Airline/DNATA staff (Office position) , how long does it usually take for them to contact you for the final interview.

I got invited for the Open Day for the Admin position in Dubai last Aug 5, 2012, consequently, i was asked to come back for the PC Test around 2 weeks after, Aug 16, 2012 and since then i have not receive any feedback or results from the test. And since it was Ramadan for a month, there has been a long holiday. I emailed the HR recruiter for the status of the application, but apparently she was on leave until 2nd September. So as of now, i'm a bit worried that possibly my application didn't reach the next level. But being a positive thinker/optimist, i'm still for the call. Cause whether i have succeed or not, i'm pretty sure they will have me informed.

So the bottom line is, how long does it usually take for the HR Recruitment to contact you for the final interview. Enlighten me please..

Much appreciated!

PS: My apologies for the long rant.


----------



## ana_deleon

Hi,

Since majority of the people here are in the process of waiting for their invitation for the assessment day or golden call, i would just like to know that based on your experience, specifically for Emirates Airline/DNATA staff (Office position) , how long does it usually take for them to contact you for the final interview.

I got invited for the Open Day for the Admin position in Dubai last Aug 5, 2012, consequently, i was asked to come back for the PC Test around 2 weeks after, Aug 16, 2012 and since then i have not receive any feedback or results from the test. And since it was Ramadan for a month, there has been a long holiday. I emailed the HR recruiter for the status of the application, but apparently she was on leave until 2nd September. So as of now, i'm a bit worried that possibly my application didn't reach the next level. But being a positive thinker/optimist, i'm still for the call. Cause whether i have succeed or not, i'm pretty sure they will have me informed.

So the bottom line is, how long does it usually take for the HR Recruitment to contact you for the final interview. Enlighten me please..

Much appreciated!

PS: My apologies for the long rant.



gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


----------



## bangloboy

So? How did it go? Pls do keep us posted!



Josingh said:


> looks like you are online here... I just replied your email..


----------



## bangloboy

I dont think there is a fixed period - you just have to be patient and positive and hopefully everything will work out! please do keep us posted 



ana_deleon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since majority of the people here are in the process of waiting for their invitation for the assessment day or golden call, i would just like to know that based on your experience, specifically for Emirates Airline/DNATA staff (Office position) , how long does it usually take for them to contact you for the final interview.
> 
> I got invited for the Open Day for the Admin position in Dubai last Aug 5, 2012, consequently, i was asked to come back for the PC Test around 2 weeks after, Aug 16, 2012 and since then i have not receive any feedback or results from the test. And since it was Ramadan for a month, there has been a long holiday. I emailed the HR recruiter for the status of the application, but apparently she was on leave until 2nd September. So as of now, i'm a bit worried that possibly my application didn't reach the next level. But being a positive thinker/optimist, i'm still for the call. Cause whether i have succeed or not, i'm pretty sure they will have me informed.
> 
> So the bottom line is, how long does it usually take for the HR Recruitment to contact you for the final interview. Enlighten me please..
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> PS: My apologies for the long rant.


----------



## hardcore country

hey guys,
Today i`ll give my resignation letter to my company with month notice or less


----------



## life20111

*Sub: Senior Airport Services Agent

Thank you for attending the Emirates / Dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future. Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If employed, do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ Dnata group.

If your application is approved, we will communicate with you immediately to arrange your date of joining, taking into consideration your notice period in your present employment.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/Dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Yours sincerely,

Recruitment Manager






Hi everyone if any can help out the brief of this mail as i went through a lot of replies and would like to know a 100% sure reply if this going to be soon or just waiting they new expansion or no one can guess hr moves around *


----------



## Laraata

Hi Hardcore, can you please tell me when you give your 1 month notice period what is the situation about the 6 months ban can Emirates remove it?thanks...


----------



## hardcore country

Laraata said:


> Hi Hardcore, can you please tell me when you give your 1 month notice period what is the situation about the 6 months ban can Emirates remove it?thanks...


hey,
i gave my resignation today but i requested only 20 days notice period because i didn`t get my vacation from my company so they agreed 
Regarding the ban i will have ban from the labour but it will not effect me cuz all the process is going to be with immigration so if u want to remove the ban u can do that but it is not a must 
for how to remove it u can ask your employer for an NOC ( not objection letter ) i have a collegue she gave the noc to her PRO and he remove it 
otherwise pay for that ( under the table) your pro can do that 
No worries about the ban


----------



## Laraata

hardcore country said:


> hey,
> i gave my resignation today but i requested only 20 days notice period because i didn`t get my vacation from my company so they agreed
> Regarding the ban i will have ban from the labour but it will not effect me cuz all the process is going to be with immigration so if u want to remove the ban u can do that but it is not a must
> for how to remove it u can ask your employer for an NOC ( not objection letter ) i have a collegue she gave the noc to her PRO and he remove it
> otherwise pay for that ( under the table) your pro can do that
> No worries about the ban


Thank you for the info!So even if u have the 6 month labour ban it is not a problem for Emirates,right?
Which position are you getting in Emirates? I`m now on standby for the gold call..
Good luck!


----------



## hardcore country

Laraata said:


> Thank you for the info!So even if u have the 6 month labor ban it is not a problem for Emirates,right?
> Which position are you getting in Emirates? I`m now on standby for the gold call..
> Good luck!


NO problem for the ban just go ahead 
Regarding my position i`m lost i can`t understand where they will put me the first interview they said admin/finance then i talked to the interviewer if she can put me in something else she said ok i passed English test and an other test i was all math and calculation but for the final they called me for customer service so now i understood my position but when i asked people who got the customer service job they said that they only passed an English test 
I went to HR i asked them about my position and which terminal but they are telling me we didn`t decide yet 
So really i dunno exactly what`s my task i`m just following the steps of joining


----------



## kenht

Laraata said:


> Thank you for the info!So even if u have the 6 month labour ban it is not a problem for Emirates,right?
> Which position are you getting in Emirates? I`m now on standby for the gold call..
> Good luck!


hi there? how long have u been waiting now?.. which position did u apply for?


----------



## t_dubai

Hi! I'm in the same situation as most of you are, had the final interview and received the same email that hardcore got just an hour after the interview and until now still waiting for update from Emirates/Dnata. I'm really worried because it's been almost 4 months now since I received the letter and I am wondering if I they will still contact me..I have also been trying to call HR but my call always ends up in the voice mail which is full so I couldn't leave any message either. Should I keep waiting or move on? I'm clueless...


----------



## kenht

t_dubai said:


> Hi! I'm in the same situation as most of you are, had the final interview and received the same email that hardcore got just an hour after the interview and until now still waiting for update from Emirates/Dnata. I'm really worried because it's been almost 4 months now since I received the letter and I am wondering if I they will still contact me..I have also been trying to call HR but my call always ends up in the voice mail which is full so I couldn't leave any message either. Should I keep waiting or move on? I'm clueless...


which position did u apply for? what was the date of your FI?


----------



## t_dubai

kenht said:


> which position did u apply for? what was the date of your FI?


Hi, it's for Customer Service Agent. FI was on May 28, how about you?


----------



## kenht

t_dubai said:


> Hi, it's for Customer Service Agent. FI was on May 28, how about you?


mine was mid of June, travel consultant position, my status on the EK website is still under review up to the present.. and like you, still wondering if there is something up there for me.. or..


----------



## hardcore country

hey guys for people who are waiting for the call u ... all what u have to do is waiting and be patient even if u call the HR they will not answer before when i had the same situation i went to HR the lady in the reception told me that i need to wait until 6 monthx if i will not have any call within these 6 months i can apply again that`s all
Good luck guys and hopefully they will call u as soon as possible


----------



## Laraata

kenht said:


> hi there? how long have u been waiting now?.. which position did u apply for?


Hi! My FI was end of August and then i received the same email as most of you guys. The position was customer service agent(check-in/boarding) but then they changed it for marhaba services. This week I was invited to orientation meeting where the operations manager of marhaba gave us briefing about the job and had a quick chat with all of us and now we are waiting....i guess we have to be patient,
good luck to you all.... im in the same boat


----------



## life20111

i got the first email saying successfully passes but unfortunetley no vacancies now on 12 sept and still no reply am still positive on getting the job soon but any idea how long can it take as on the recruitment site the job post will close on 11 of november


----------



## R92

Hello everyone i am going to tell you how my recruitment process went so it might help some of you because i see alot of people getting nervous and waiting day by day to get the call from Emirates, it takes time and patience.

I first applied in mid march 2012

i got invited for AD on 8/7/2012

Final Interview on 25/7/2012

The final interview was 1on1 with a local person, he was very friendly and polite which made me feel comfortable during the interview, he told me about the job and the salary and then he started asking me questions about my career history,education,situational questions like what would you if a customer came to you angry etc... what did you once at your job that had a good impact to the business, what is a typical day for you like at work.
There was about 10-15 questions.

After that i got An email like most of you did telling about the outcome of the interview saying that i was successful but there are no vacancies at the moment..... The interviewer explained this to me, he told me i will get an email after 1 week and then your gonna have to wait a bit after that he said its a position on hold.. I have been waiting for about 2 months now hoping that i will get the call soon and i am staying positive, i guess we need to be patient.


----------



## ltbv.rita

Hello again!
Finally some news|! I've tried to login on my personal page on the emirates website today, but i couldn't and appeared a message saying "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest".

Guess I'll receive THE phone call or the email soon


----------



## santo

mavericksam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post here at expatforums. Thanks for this opportunity.
> 
> I am looking forward to relocate to UAE. Recently, I have been offered a job with Emirates/Dnata Operations for a Grade 08 position. I have been given some of the best benefits I could ask for. However, my base salary is yet to be discussed!
> 
> My question is,
> 1. What kind of Base salary can I ask for? provided the benefits include housing, travel allowance, medical insurance for family , education allowance, annual airfare for family, profit sharing, concessional tickets etc.
> 
> 2. what is it like working for Dnata? Is the environment healthy there? I dont want to leave one not-so impressive place to another not-so impressive place. Hence.
> 
> 3. Recruitment process?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help. I have read all previous posts related to emirates/dnata. but they haven't helped much, so this post comes.



Hello, I am totally new to this forum 
I am still exploring & learning about posts & threads 
So please excuse any mistakes on my part & correct me upfront.

@ mavericksam I applied online for the same post as you are offered now 
I had applied in June 2012...There was no response
Now suddenly out of the blue i got a call from Emirates last week & this week
& they want to conduct a telephonic interview & they are unclear about the job profile...something related to a quality coordinator said the HR vaguely.
My case is pretty complicated.
that time when i had applied i was on job hunt & in dubai & on a personal vacation.
Right now i am in india & back in my old job.
Simply said i am in an area hovering between india & dubai due to entirely personal reasons (hope i am not confusing)

My questions are:
1. Could you please give me some indications for the pay i might expect as an engineer with 4 yrs experience in quality & being an Indian (yes! i know that was rude & i have read the replies on racism  but I prefer honest opinions) 
2. As i understand the process is like telephonic interview...wait for results...if green..you get tickets to dubai for assessment & then again wait & so on..
Can i know a little more on the nature of assessment? is it entirely technical or is it aptitude based?
3. When you say about negotiating, what is the scope of negotiations on salary.


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Hello again!
> Finally some news|! I've tried to login on my personal page on the emirates website today, but i couldn't and appeared a message saying "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest".
> 
> Guess I'll receive THE phone call or the email soon


congratulation :clap2: but there are some steps u need to finish online did u receive your contract ????


----------



## ltbv.rita

Thanks Hardcore  I haven't received the contract yet, but this is normal, I read a lot on other forums, so I guess I'll have to wait a few more days! Then I have to send my medical exames, and complete the process, but everyone says that once you get to this stage your in  And I already made the medical exames so i know everything is fine 

Do you already know anything about the accomodation? I read that for customer services agent you'll have to share not only a house (that's normal for the cabin crews), but also a room... I'm not very happy with that but that's ok, what matters is that we're in 

And I'm looking foward to see if i got the emirates or the dnata terminal job, and wich position, and the date of join of course! Please let me know when you have more news about your position and accomodation!
Best of luck and hope to see you soon in Dubai!


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Thanks Hardcore  I haven't received the contract yet, but this is normal, I read a lot on other forums, so I guess I'll have to wait a few more days! Then I have to send my medical exames, and complete the process, but everyone says that once you get to this stage your in  And I already made the medical exames so i know everything is fine
> 
> Do you already know anything about the accomodation? I read that for customer services agent you'll have to share not only a house (that's normal for the cabin crews), but also a room... I'm not very happy with that but that's ok, what matters is that we're in
> 
> And I'm looking foward to see if i got the emirates or the dnata terminal job, and wich position, and the date of join of course! Please let me know when you have more news about your position and accomodation!
> Best of luck and hope to see you soon in Dubai!


hey,
yeah this stage means that you are in before the medical there is the security checking but i dunno if it`s applicable for people who are outside dubai, after i finished the medical ( i took one week ), then they adviced me to resign and that`s what i did but they asked me to join as soon as possible but unfortunatlly i couldn`t do that because i need to give a notice period to my company ( i`ll finish it the 7 th of october) i submitted my resignation and they are waiting me to submit the cancellation documents then they can process my visa after i get the visa i need to go to quatar for the exit ( at the same day ,this is the law in UAE).
regarding the accomodation they gave me allowance 1590 dhs otherwise i`ll take thier accomodation which is in irish village sharing with one person in the room but 100% i`ll choose the allowance i can`t share i`m here living in one room alone .
May be u will be in dnata cuz they are hiring too many people these days any way no difference u need just to put the first feet in the company then u can ask for higher position it depends on your performance 
See ya in dubai


----------



## Laraata

hardcore country said:


> hey,
> yeah this stage means that you are in before the medical there is the security checking but i dunno if it`s applicable for people who are outside dubai, after i finished the medical ( i took one week ), then they adviced me to resign and that`s what i did but they asked me to join as soon as possible but unfortunatlly i couldn`t do that because i need to give a notice period to my company ( i`ll finish it the 7 th of october) i submitted my resignation and they are waiting me to submit the cancellation documents then they can process my visa after i get the visa i need to go to quatar for the exit ( at the same day ,this is the law in UAE).
> regarding the accomodation they gave me allowance 1590 dhs otherwise i`ll take thier accomodation which is in irish village sharing with one person in the room but 100% i`ll choose the allowance i can`t share i`m here living in one room alone .
> May be u will be in dnata cuz they are hiring too many people these days any way no difference u need just to put the first feet in the company then u can ask for higher position it depends on your performance
> See ya in dubai


hey guys, i have the same you will be contacted by your recruitment officer at the earliest, i want to ask you about the medicals as I see that some of you made them,what kinds of exams we have to make as I have no idea about that,thanks and good luck to all


----------



## life20111

Laraata said:


> hey guys, i have the same you will be contacted by your recruitment officer at the earliest, i want to ask you about the medicals as I see that some of you made them,what kinds of exams we have to make as I have no idea about that,thanks and good luck to all


hey Laraata 
how u doing first and congrats for the new update 
can u tell me how long to reach this point after u got the mail of successfully accepted but no available positions .
or maybe if u can tell how long was the full process
thanks and waiting ur reply soon


----------



## hardcore country

Laraata said:


> hey guys, i have the same you will be contacted by your recruitment officer at the earliest, i want to ask you about the medicals as I see that some of you made them,what kinds of exams we have to make as I have no idea about that,thanks and good luck to all


hey,
it`s for HIV and auditorium they willget your blood and make the test don`t worry u will pass it


----------



## life20111

hardcore country said:


> hey,
> it`s for HIV and auditorium they willget your blood and make the test don`t worry u will pass it


Hey hardcore 
do you any information how long it takes after getting the no avaible position mails


----------



## allenf

Hey Everyone,

I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Jynxgirl

allenf said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


Just saying... this is like the tenth post I have now seen, on multiple threads that had nothing to do with what you posted this in. If whoever you interviewed with sees this, I hope they have the brains NOT to hire you as Dubai really doesnt need anymore people who just dont get it. Its pretty full already of those types!


----------



## hardcore country

*welcome to dubai*



allenf said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


Hello,
Yeah you`re right here in Dubai the feedback takes longer then in your country but here in Dubai it depends on the company, if they need to hire immediately they will call you but if not they take time to reply and sometimes if they don`t accept people they don't reply 
So wait 1 week and call that company and ask them for the feedback ( it`s normal here in Dubai ) 
Good luck


----------



## Laraata

life20111 said:


> hey Laraata
> how u doing first and congrats for the new update
> can u tell me how long to reach this point after u got the mail of successfully accepted but no available positions .
> or maybe if u can tell how long was the full process
> thanks and waiting ur reply soon


Hi, the whole process up to now is 3 months and a half for me,still waiting for the gold call,it needs lots of patience


----------



## Laraata

hardcore country said:


> hey,
> it`s for HIV and auditorium they willget your blood and make the test don`t worry u will pass it


thanks Hardcore for the info, I cant acsses my online profile it keeps saying you will be contacted at the earliest and i keep on waiting
when is your joining date?


----------



## hardcore country

Laraata said:


> thanks Hardcore for the info, I cant acsses my online profile it keeps saying you will be contacted at the earliest and i keep on waiting
> when is your joining date?


hey,they called me today to get my uniform and they informed me that the joining date will be on the 5th November 2012


----------



## ltbv.rita

Hello again! 
Larata when did your profile changed? Mine changed on September 25th... I've read in other forum that they take 2 to 3 weeks to call after changing your status. 

Hardcore I've already have all the exames, just waiting for the call and for the official pappers to go to the doctor again, for him to sign it, but thanks for the advice 

Hardcore do you already know your position, and how about the formation?

** hope to see you all soon!


----------



## ltbv.rita

life20111 said:


> Hey hardcore
> do you any information how long it takes after getting the no avaible position mails


Life20111 my process dates are this:

English test and giving the documentation an cv - 27 july
FInterview . 1st August

Email saying I've passed the final interview but there were no vacancies yet: 9th August

Change of status on the emirates site to " you'll be contacted by your recruitment the earliest" : 25th september.

Now I'm waiting for the call or the email with the contract, which in other forums says that can take 2 or 3 weeks. 

So since the first interview, to the change of my personal status on the emirates site was about 2 months 

Be pacient and check your personal profile on emirates


----------



## Jynxgirl

I hope this doesnt come off too mean or rude, as really isnt intended that way. 

Are there no opportunities in portugal that one would come to the uae for what most people in western countries consider very very very poor salaries? I would of never thought someone from portugal would come over to live in a room shared with other people and pay in the few thousand dirham range, so reading this thread makes me wonder what is going on in portugal to make someone want to come over for this low a salary.


----------



## Laraata

hardcore country said:


> hey,they called me today to get my uniform and they informed me that the joining date will be on the 5th November 2012


congratulationswish u good luck


----------



## ltbv.rita

Jynxgirl said:


> I hope this doesnt come off too mean or rude, as really isnt intended that way.
> 
> Are there no opportunities in portugal that one would come to the uae for what most people in western countries consider very very very poor salaries? I would of never thought someone from portugal would come over to live in a room shared with other people and pay in the few thousand dirham range, so reading this thread makes me wonder what is going on in portugal to make someone want to come over for this low a salary.


Hello Jynxgirl! 

You disd't sound rude at all. I don't know if you read ou folow european news but all europe is in crise, and some countries like Greece and Portugal are having the most difficulties. Have you've heard of TROIKA? search on the internet and you'll know everything about it. The oportunities here are low now, and the next year will be worst. Just for you to have an idea, if you receive 1000 euros, you'll have to give almost 40% (if not more at the moment to taxes and other things....). Our basic salary is 485€ at the moment!

I have a degree, I have my one office, yes I receive more money in portugal, but I want more, and there are no expectations of more in the next years in Portugal. And I don't have any fear starting all over again, and starting from bellow. I believe that with my experience (which is a lot) and good work I'll be abble to reach a better position in the company.

And if you love aviation why not work for the best company in the world?
And the share room is just a matter of a few months I plan already deffined 

Best of luck to you


----------



## Jynxgirl

I do wish you luck. Really hope that you are able to move up within emirates.


----------



## ltbv.rita

Jynxgirl said:


> I do wish you luck. Really hope that you are able to move up within emirates.


Are you living in dubai or moving to dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl

2 years and 333 days in Dubai...


----------



## ltbv.rita

Jynxgirl said:


> 2 years and 333 days in Dubai...


And you do not like I guess! May I ask where are you working?


----------



## Jynxgirl

ltbv.rita said:


> And you do not like I guess! May I ask where are you working?


I work for a very large 'private' company of sorts in a very small office with no real responsibilities or targets that pays me very well. No, I am not a fan of Dubai at all.


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Hello again!
> Larata when did your profile changed? Mine changed on September 25th... I've read in other forum that they take 2 to 3 weeks to call after changing your status.
> 
> Hardcore I've already have all the exames, just waiting for the call and for the official pappers to go to the doctor again, for him to sign it, but thanks for the advice
> 
> Hardcore do you already know your position, and how about the formation?
> 
> ** hope to see you all soon!


hey you`re welcome any question i`m here to answer 
Until now i dunno exactly what`s my position it`s written customer service but i passed different test then customer service agents but for me it doesn`t matter where they will put me 
Before u come to Dubai let me know so we can have the contact number of each other see ya soon


----------



## EddieE

Jynxgirl said:


> 2 years and 333 days in Dubai...


Not that you're counting...


----------



## ltbv.rita

hardcore country said:


> hey you`re welcome any question i`m here to answer
> Until now i dunno exactly what`s my position it`s written customer service but i passed different test then customer service agents but for me it doesn`t matter where they will put me
> Before u come to Dubai let me know so we can have the contact number of each other see ya soon


Hardcore hello!
Just received my email  The offer is for the department: TERMINAL 2 & FLC - PASSENGER SERVICES, and the Expected date of joining is 20th November. On the contract it says that they can still change my position, but now I have to get my final approval first


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Hardcore hello!
> Just received my email  The offer is for the department: TERMINAL 2 & FLC - PASSENGER SERVICES, and the Expected date of joining is 20th November. On the contract it says that they can still change my position, but now I have to get my final approval first


ohh congrats  
that`s great take it then later when u put a feet in the company u can do what ever u want and apply for an other position ( me too i`m planing for this )
u are my colleague hehe that`s great but me i`ll be in terminal 1 i asked them this morning about the position, sometimes they are writing airport services agent and sometime customer service they said customer service, and there is difference between both but what is it i dunno. i asked my hr coordinator she said there is small difference but she doesn`t know exactly what is it 
any way welcome to dubai see ya


----------



## mil1981

good evening everybody,
i am so glad find this thread. i have some question regarding the dnata emirates airlines. and really thankful if anyone can help or give me some idea

on jully or august(i forget) i got email from emirates for interview as marhaba service agent. the interview was held on august 12(for english test) after that i got called for another interview on august 29 for reality interview(thats how the interviewer said). at that moment i told her that i will resign and going back to indonesia on september. i ask her the posibility to join the company from my country and she said its fine as long as i will provide my own ticket because i am considered as local hire.
few weeks later i got the email like this 

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted for the above mentioned position and are scheduled for briefing details as follows:

Date: 25 Sept 2012
Time: 07:15hrs 
Venue: Emirates Aviation College - Building B
Al Garhoud, Opposite Irish Village
Dubai

Please report at the reception

You are required to carry the below documents (if not submitted already):
1. Updated CV
2. 1 Passport + Visa copy
3. 6 Passport size photographs
4. Highest educational certificate - Original + Copy

Please confirm attendance at [email protected] and mention the subject as "Emirates Group Careers: Marhaba Services Agent - Briefing details: 25 September 2012"

Thanks and regards,

Recruitment Manager

P.S. This is a system generated message, please do not reply.


i try to send them email since i was not at dubai anymore but there isnt any feedback. i also try to call the person who sent me mail but also the same result.
and yesterday i got another mail

Dear candidate,



Kindly advise if you are interested in the below position and confirm:



Customer Service Agent.





Also, kindly reply back and send me your updated contact details and provide me with an alternative email address.

Thanks,


and today i got the call from dnata (luckily i don't know how my etisalat sim card still can received a call even i guess there is no credit anymore) asking if i still interest on marhaba service agent position 
i said yess and they said they will contact me again.

i was wondering about the my case which position actually the marhaba service agent, is that different than customer service agent?

and if i may know can i choose to stay in their accomodation instead of taking allowence, or thats depend on them?because 1590 aed wont be enough for rent single room out there and also the we have to provide our own transportation?

thank u very much for helping me

best regards


----------



## hardcore country

mil1981 said:


> good evening everybody,
> i am so glad find this thread. i have some question regarding the dnata emirates airlines. and really thankful if anyone can help or give me some idea
> 
> on jully or august(i forget) i got email from emirates for interview as marhaba service agent. the interview was held on august 12(for english test) after that i got called for another interview on august 29 for reality interview(thats how the interviewer said). at that moment i told her that i will resign and going back to indonesia on september. i ask her the posibility to join the company from my country and she said its fine as long as i will provide my own ticket because i am considered as local hire.
> few weeks later i got the email like this
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted for the above mentioned position and are scheduled for briefing details as follows:
> 
> Date: 25 Sept 2012
> Time: 07:15hrs
> Venue: Emirates Aviation College - Building B
> Al Garhoud, Opposite Irish Village
> Dubai
> 
> Please report at the reception
> 
> You are required to carry the below documents (if not submitted already):
> 1. Updated CV
> 2. 1 Passport + Visa copy
> 3. 6 Passport size photographs
> 4. Highest educational certificate - Original + Copy
> 
> Please confirm attendance at [email protected] and mention the subject as "Emirates Group Careers: Marhaba Services Agent - Briefing details: 25 September 2012"
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Recruitment Manager
> 
> P.S. This is a system generated message, please do not reply.
> 
> 
> i try to send them email since i was not at dubai anymore but there isnt any feedback. i also try to call the person who sent me mail but also the same result.
> and yesterday i got another mail
> 
> Dear candidate,
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly advise if you are interested in the below position and confirm:
> 
> 
> 
> Customer Service Agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, kindly reply back and send me your updated contact details and provide me with an alternative email address.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> and today i got the call from dnata (luckily i don't know how my etisalat sim card still can received a call even i guess there is no credit anymore) asking if i still interest on marhaba service agent position
> i said yess and they said they will contact me again.
> 
> i was wondering about the my case which position actually the marhaba service agent, is that different than customer service agent?
> 
> and if i may know can i choose to stay in their accomodation instead of taking allowence, or thats depend on them?because 1590 aed wont be enough for rent single room out there and also the we have to provide our own transportation?
> 
> thank u very much for helping me
> 
> best regards


HEY,
It`s too simple in emirates or dnata if you attended an interview and they contacted u within a period which is less then 6 months just ignore the new one cuz u`r not alowed to attend 2 interviews within 6 months and i`m sure that u recieved this as a note in your e-mail 
I have the same situation i dunno if i`m customer service or airport services agent i`m confused too and when i ask them i don`t find the answer sooooooo i guess u are done and u will join them wait your contract to see which position and don`t confirm any other interview with them ....... congrats :clap2:


----------



## life20111

hey all until now passed a month from the date getting the on hold mail on 12 sept
Can everyone who started training or joining tell us any useful idea about whats happening there or how the process inside of the on hold  
thanks and wish all get the next step soon


----------



## R92

i got my YWBC call today after 3 months of waiting =D


----------



## life20111

R92 said:


> i got my YWBC call today after 3 months of waiting =D


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: 
tell me which position are you in ?


----------



## R92

life20111 said:


> Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> tell me which position are you in ?



airport service agent.


----------



## life20111

R92 said:


> airport service agent.


its the same position i got too but am still waiting my time 
i got my mail on 12 sept so as you said maybe 3 month maybe less

i wish you the best there and again congratulations R


----------



## R92

life20111 said:


> its the same position i got too but am still waiting my time
> i got my mail on 12 sept so as you said maybe 3 month maybe less
> 
> i wish you the best there and again congratulations R




u got the u have been successful but no vacancies available email?


----------



## life20111

R92 said:


> u got the u have been successful but no vacancies available email?


yes on last 12 sept 
any ideas ??


whats your grade ?


----------



## R92

life20111 said:


> yes on last 12 sept
> any ideas ??
> 
> 
> whats your grade ?


you still need to wait abit more...dont worry they will contact you just give it time act like you forgot about it....my grade is 4 or 5 i think but not sure.


----------



## hardcore country

hey guys,
I got my visa todayyyyyy, and tomorow is my exit to qatar


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> airport service agent.


Congrats colleague  see ya in the airport


----------



## R92

hardcore country said:


> Congrats colleague  see ya in the airport


Thank you...i hope i will see you..i still dont know where they are going to put me, i hope its terminal 3.


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> Thank you...i hope i will see you..i still dont know where they are going to put me, i hope its terminal 3.


are u dnata or emirates ,
if dnata you are in terminal 1


----------



## shabin

hii...i recently completed interview with emirates as cargo handling assistant last month and after 2 weeks i got email that i am successful and will be forwarding my file to recruiting manager.After how long it will take them to contact me back?they told within 6 months i ll be joining!can i know is it true??


----------



## R92

shabin said:


> hii...i recently completed interview with emirates as cargo handling assistant last month and after 2 weeks i got email that i am successful and will be forwarding my file to recruiting manager.After how long it will take them to contact me back?they told within 6 months i ll be joining!can i know is it true??


yes its true....your name is in their system, you are selected but on hold....within the 6 months range if there are any open vacancies available they will contact you right away to join.


----------



## R92

hardcore country said:


> are u dnata or emirates ,
> if dnata you are in terminal 1


i think i am emirates...not sure yet but most likely emirates.


----------



## shabin

R92 said:


> yes its true....your name is in their system, you are selected but on hold....within the 6 months range if there are any open vacancies available they will contact you right away to join.




But it will take 6 months???can i know the packages on grade 4?if they dnt call within 6 months will they reject?


----------



## shabin

it will take again 6 months???they will contact me for contract or will they sent the contract through email???


----------



## life20111

R92 said:


> you still need to wait abit more...dont worry they will contact you just give it time act like you forgot about it....my grade is 4 or 5 i think but not sure.


yup you right i just think positive and leave it to come back  anyway its nice here to keep supporting each other and its a nice grade to start ..........

thanks


----------



## R92

shabin said:


> it will take again 6 months???they will contact me for contract or will they sent the contract through email???


There will be alot of paperwork when they call you to meet with them....visa change,medical,sign of contract etc and then they will give you the date of joining.... they should contact u within 6months if you got the succesfull email after the final interview...


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> i think i am emirates...not sure yet but most likely emirates.


ok emirates is terminal 3


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> But it will take 6 months???can i know the packages on grade 4?if they dnt call within 6 months will they reject?


It will be maximum 6 months that means u can get the call within 1 month or 1.5 or 2 or ..... but not more than 6 months if they didn`t call u within 6 months u can apply again , but hopefully they will call don`t worry just wait


----------



## hardcore country

Hey guys today i went to qatar for visa change, just came to dubai


----------



## life20111

hardcore country said:


> Hey guys today i went to qatar for visa change, just came to dubai


Welcome back 
and Wish The New JOb gets all You want


----------



## shabin

hardcore country said:


> It will be maximum 6 months that means u can get the call within 1 month or 1.5 or 2 or ..... but not more than 6 months if they didn`t call u within 6 months u can apply again , but hopefully they will call don`t worry just wait


if successful why should i apply again???????heyyyyy thanks for your reply!!!!i am soooo tensed!!!!waiting for their call...........i am on grade 4.........can i know grade 4 packages??????and what will be their procedure next??will they call or email me the offer???


----------



## shabin

hardcore country said:


> Hey guys today i went to qatar for visa change, just came to dubai


heyyy congrats!!!hope we will see in airport...i duont know iam in emirates sky cargo


----------



## hardcore country

life20111 said:


> Welcome back
> and Wish The New JOb gets all You want


Thank you and hopefully u will get your call soon


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> if successful why should i apply again???????heyyyyy thanks for your reply!!!!i am soooo tensed!!!!waiting for their call...........i am on grade 4.........can i know grade 4 packages??????and what will be their procedure next??will they call or email me the offer???


I said in case they didn`t call you within 6 months u can apply again that`s the law of emirates airline 
But i`m 99% sure that they will call u, so just relax no need to worry because now it`s out of your hand u did what u had to do and now u have to be patient  .
the package is :
basic :3790
accomodation with one person in the room or allowance of 1590
if u speak arabic :1500
and they provide transportation, 
the working hours are 42 h per week but u can work over time and they pay u for that ...
relaxxxxxxx they will contact you because they need people there :focus:


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> heyyy congrats!!!hope we will see in airport...i duont know iam in emirates sky cargo


see ya there


----------



## shabin

hardcore country said:


> see ya there



see you dear!!!and thank you.......hey...why those who speak arabic AED 1500???for all grade 4 this is fixed salary???is there any other allowance...other than cash elements??


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> see you dear!!!and thank you.......hey...why those who speak arabic AED 1500???for all grade 4 this is fixed salary???is there any other allowance...other than cash elements??


Hey, yes there is allowance for arabic speakers which is 1500, but before they get it they have to pass the exam of course all native pass this because it`s too easy u have to prove that u read, speak and write arabic 
i asked them for the time they said when i join


----------



## shabin

hardcore country said:


> Hey, yes there is allowance for arabic speakers which is 1500, but before they get it they have to pass the exam of course all native pass this because it`s too easy u have to prove that u read, speak and write arabic
> i asked them for the time they said when i join


so you get 3750+1590+1500??what all other allowance for grade 4???other than cash elements??????????


----------



## adha

hello everyone 

i applied for senior maintenance planning Asistant two months ago in DNATA.oct 16 was the closing date but they extended it to NOV 16. MY application is under review from past two month.
will they start calling for test and interview after closing date or before also.what is the probililty of getting call for test and interview if your application is under review.
Any Idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> so you get 3750+1590+1500??what all other allowance for grade 4???other than cash elements??????????


I`m not sure about other allowances but what i know u have good insurance,yearly profit of the comany,any way i know that the salary is not enough but as i know u can work over time u reach 2000 dhs for over time easily


----------



## shabin

hardcore country said:


> I`m not sure about other allowances but what i know u have good insurance,yearly profit of the comany,any way i know that the salary is not enough but as i know u can work over time u reach 2000 dhs for over time easily


and what about tickets?its unlimited right?


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> and what about tickets?its unlimited right?


You have yearly free ticket 2 ways,and for people who are outside uae they provide a free ticket to come to dubai and when u join and after sometime u will get 90% discount on all the tickets you and your familly


----------



## laines_80

Hi everyone this is my 1st post actually, i had an interview last August for a position of Tour Consultant, i passed and offered me the job.Till now I'm still waiting their call to read and sign the contract. Is there anybody here who know how the procedure for the visa change? Do we useally for exit? where and how many days?


----------



## shabin

hardcore country said:


> You have yearly free ticket 2 ways,and for people who are outside uae they provide a free ticket to come to dubai and when u join and after sometime u will get 90% discount on all the tickets you and your familly


thts great!so when you start your work???and whats your name??will try 2 see in airport!you will start as airport service agent right??


----------



## life20111

*hey again*

is there any news from the HR there about when they are calling the on hold .......


----------



## laines_80

shabin said:


> thts great!so when you start your work???and whats your name??will try 2 see in airport!you will start as airport service agent right??


I will not work in the airport, i will work at Arabian Adventures as tours consultant, still waiting their call..


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> thts great!so when you start your work???and whats your name??will try 2 see in airport!you will start as airport service agent right??


today i applied for emirates ID and the airport pass once i get the pass the callme to start 
You can call me luca it`s my nick name .
i`m a customer service agent


----------



## hardcore country

life20111 said:


> is there any news from the HR there about when they are calling the on hold .......


Be patient they will call you inshallah


----------



## R92

hey luca i got a question for you...when will the talk about the accommodation and arabic speaking allowance be discussed because in the final interview the interviewer told me my salary will be 5k and i said ok and i dint feel right to talk about the accomdation and arabic speaking allowance at that time.. ..will it be discussed when i go sign the contract or how does it work ...thank you.


----------



## life20111

hardcore country said:


> Be patient they will call you inshallah


inshallah ya Luca     and when i be theree u can call me MO 




any other nick names to save ........?


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> hey luca i got a question for you...when will the talk about the accommodation and arabic speaking allowance be discussed because in the final interview the interviewer told me my salary will be 5k and i said ok and i dint feel right to talk about the accomdation and arabic speaking allowance at that time.. ..will it be discussed when i go sign the contract or how does it work ...thank you.


Hey,
Regarding the accomodation : it`s clear you will take an accomodation in emirates place( irish village) or will get an allowance this will be discussed when u join what i said now will be written in your contract.
and for the arabic allwance once u join the company u will tell the PRO that u need to pass the test of arabic speaker but this one will not be written in your contract.
and me too i have a question for u ,do u speak arabic ?? because i can see that you are from canada


----------



## R92

hardcore country said:


> Hey,
> Regarding the accomodation : it`s clear you will take an accomodation in emirates place( irish village) or will get an allowance this will be discussed when u join what i said now will be written in your contract.
> and for the arabic allwance once u join the company u will tell the PRO that u need to pass the test of arabic speaker but this one will not be written in your contract.
> and me too i have a question for u ,do u speak arabic ?? because i can see that you are from canada


my nationality is canadian only, i was born in dubai and got some origins from iraq...so i can speak arabic....since ur one step ahead of me, how does the medical test work out for us(airport service agent)...nice to have someone to give us an insight before we do it...thank you maybe ill see you someday


----------



## life20111

hi all.................

Any Idea whats the grade for Senior airport service agent ....??


wish you a nice day alll


----------



## suzimack

life20111 said:


> hi all.................
> 
> Any Idea whats the grade for Senior airport service agent ....??
> 
> wish you a nice day alll


Grade 5


----------



## life20111

suzimack said:


> Grade 5


thanks

I see you working there ......


----------



## ltbv.rita

hardcore country said:


> Hey,
> Regarding the accomodation : it`s clear you will take an accomodation in emirates place( irish village) or will get an allowance this will be discussed when u join what i said now will be written in your contract.
> and for the arabic allwance once u join the company u will tell the PRO that u need to pass the test of arabic speaker but this one will not be written in your contract.
> and me too i have a question for u ,do u speak arabic ?? because i can see that you are from canada



Hi Everyone!

Hardcore I've talked with some girls working as a customer services agent for emirates and dnata and regarding the accomodation they told me that for the first 3 weeks we'll be living in a hotel (Premium Inn Airport), and then will get to choose if we want to live in their apartments or not. The appartments are in Al Quoz, that's what they told me, is this the same of Irish village?

They've also told me that you can stay in a single room, and not share a room, in their accomodations if you pay 300dhr, i guess I'll pay for this!

And that we'll have 2 months of trainning on the emirates college, and 2 weeks working under supervision. 

For medicals exames (someone asked), you'll have to do an audiogram, a chest x-ray, and for blood exames you'll have to check hepetitis, VDRL (Syfilis) and HIV. 
You'll have to have the results in english or arabic, and your doctor has to sign the form with the results. You've also have to check your eyes.

After that I've receive an email saying I have 6 months to do a dental check (this is for the insurance, if you have some dental problem the insurance will not cover treatments), so I'm doing this in my country, I think it's better and cheaper than in Dubai!

HAve you got more news hardcore? I'll be arriving on 20th November, if they don't change my date! 

Best of luck to everyone waiting for the golden call or the email, or coming to dubai soon


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hardcore I've talked with some girls working as a customer services agent for emirates and dnata and regarding the accomodation they told me that for the first 3 weeks we'll be living in a hotel (Premium Inn Airport), and then will get to choose if we want to live in their apartments or not. The appartments are in Al Quoz, that's what they told me, is this the same of Irish village?
> 
> They've also told me that you can stay in a single room, and not share a room, in their accomodations if you pay 300dhr, i guess I'll pay for this!
> 
> And that we'll have 2 months of trainning on the emirates college, and 2 weeks working under supervision.
> 
> For medicals exames (someone asked), you'll have to do an audiogram, a chest x-ray, and for blood exames you'll have to check hepetitis, VDRL (Syfilis) and HIV.
> You'll have to have the results in english or arabic, and your doctor has to sign the form with the results. You've also have to check your eyes.
> 
> After that I've receive an email saying I have 6 months to do a dental check (this is for the insurance, if you have some dental problem the insurance will not cover treatments), so I'm doing this in my country, I think it's better and cheaper than in Dubai!
> 
> HAve you got more news hardcore? I'll be arriving on 20th November, if they don't change my date!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting for the golden call or the email, or coming to dubai soon


yeah may be for people who arrive from outside dubai they stay in a hotel !!! i`m not sure 
the appartments in al quoz !! i have never heard this may be now they changed ?? any way if i saw your email this morning i would ask there because i just came from there .i`ll try to ask about it 
u pay 300 dhs and u stay alone!!!!! that`s not right if it was like that all people will stay alone and do u imagine 300 dhs is the cost of one space !!!!!
yeah we will have training it can be 2 months or less but the first week after u join u have to pass the test  only today my hr coordinator informed me about it , we have to pass 70 % with 2 chances .
for me they asked me only for the blood test not more .dental and eyes .... they said we don`t need it .. maybe later  i dunno i think just wait and confirm that they need those tests better then do them
For the news i`ll be joining on the 5th of november :focus:
Best regards


----------



## R92

hardcore country said:


> yeah may be for people who arrive from outside dubai they stay in a hotel !!! i`m not sure
> the appartments in al quoz !! i have never heard this may be now they changed ?? any way if i saw your email this morning i would ask there because i just came from there .i`ll try to ask about it
> u pay 300 dhs and u stay alone!!!!! that`s not right if it was like that all people will stay alone and do u imagine 300 dhs is the cost of one space !!!!!
> yeah we will have training it can be 2 months or less but the first week after u join u have to pass the test  only today my hr coordinator informed me about it , we have to pass 70 % with 2 chances .
> for me they asked me only for the blood test not more .dental and eyes .... they said we don`t need it .. maybe later  i dunno i think just wait and confirm that they need those tests better then do them
> For the news i`ll be joining on the 5th of november :focus:
> Best regards


test for what?


----------



## ltbv.rita

hardcore country said:


> yeah may be for people who arrive from outside dubai they stay in a hotel !!! i`m not sure
> the appartments in al quoz !! i have never heard this may be now they changed ?? any way if i saw your email this morning i would ask there because i just came from there .i`ll try to ask about it
> u pay 300 dhs and u stay alone!!!!! that`s not right if it was like that all people will stay alone and do u imagine 300 dhs is the cost of one space !!!!!
> yeah we will have training it can be 2 months or less but the first week after u join u have to pass the test  only today my hr coordinator informed me about it , we have to pass 70 % with 2 chances .
> for me they asked me only for the blood test not more .dental and eyes .... they said we don`t need it .. maybe later  i dunno i think just wait and confirm that they need those tests better then do them
> For the news i`ll be joining on the 5th of november :focus:
> Best regards


Hello again! I've already submited a query and My HR told me that the accomodations are in al quoz, for the customer services agents at least. 

And yes you can pay 300dhr to get your own room (not your house of course), since you as a grade 4 in this position have to share not only a house but also a room with someone. This way you pay, and you share a house but you'll get your own room.
They didn't told me anything about the tests but I can ask.

For the medical the eyes was just a check up that your doctor had to sign on tge pre joinning medical form, I didn't had to give them exames.


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> test for what?


open your account on the web site there is self study in the right side just go through that, i think when we join they can explain it to us  any way she told me most of people pass from the first time it`s not a big deal


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Hello again! I've already submited a query and My HR told me that the accomodations are in al quoz, for the customer services agents at least.
> 
> And yes you can pay 300dhr to get your own room (not your house of course), since you as a grade 4 in this position have to share not only a house but also a room with someone. This way you pay, and you share a house but you'll get your own room.
> They didn't told me anything about the tests but I can ask.
> 
> For the medical the eyes was just a check up that your doctor had to sign on tge pre joinning medical form, I didn't had to give them exames.


this is the first time i hear that the accomodation is in al quoz!!!! so if it`s like that i`ll never get it, cuz i dunno if u know dubai or not ! al quoz is not a good place to be honest it`s very far of the downton,1590=300=1890 dhs per month and if u calculate it per year is 22680 dhs and with this amount u can get a studio flat in that place because it`s cheap there  and by the way when u start u can ask for 6 months accomodation allowance in advance ,any way come to dubai first and check where is al quoz and check rooms ouside may be u change your mind


----------



## hardcore country

i made a mistake i mean it`s far from the downtown , and the other mistake 1590+300=1890 dhs


----------



## hardcore country

R92 where are u exactly from canada i mean which province


----------



## R92

hardcore country said:


> R92 where are u exactly from canada i mean which province


i used to live in Ontario,Oakville its near toronto


----------



## R92

i dont see the self study button


----------



## shabin

Hi....is there anybody finished interview for cargo handling assistant???????did they start calling??????


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> i used to live in Ontario,Oakville its near toronto


great, i have an immigration file in quebec


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> i dont see the self study button


it`s there in the right side if u didn`t find that means they didn`t put it yet


----------



## hardcore country

hey guys i received an e-mail saying that will start the 7 th


----------



## R92

hardcore country said:


> hey guys i received an e-mail saying that will start the 7 th


thats great...congraats....its been one week for me since my YWBC call


----------



## hardcore country

R92 said:


> thats great...congraats....its been one week for me since my YWBC call


tnx and good luck for u


----------



## tranzmigrator

bangloboy said:


> thanks guys! both of your tips have been super helpful! will keep you guys posted & good luck to you guys on your endeavors!


bangloboy! 
how are you? i just got done w/ a skype interview w/ emirates and it was intriguing. a presentation, and a good chunk of follow up behavioral/technical questions. 
So I'm all twilight zoning right now - what happens next? they need to interview additional candidates, will get back to me, etc. 
what are your thoughts? 
what if i succeed and actually make it to dubai - what then? 

thanks in advance for your help!
t-z


----------



## tranzmigrator

hardcore country said:


> great, i have an immigration file in quebec


quebec city is beautiful - was there for the first time last week ... dont ever leave it!!!


----------



## hardcore country

tranzmigrator said:


> quebec city is beautiful - was there for the first time last week ... dont ever leave it!!!
> Yeah it`s great place,tnx


----------



## tranzmigrator

mavericksam said:


> Hey bangloboy,
> yes... I got the job with Dnata Emirates as a Quality Assurance Controller and am thrilled to be part of this world class organization. This is a Grade 8 position, and has certain fixed (nice) benefits. The recruitment is interesting yet very lengthy! I started off my first interaction (a skype interview) on 18th June, and received my offer letter in first week of August. My contract would be coming after Ramadan is over, so Im waiting for that now.
> 
> suzimack gave you all the info required by you. Thats exactly the stuff I went through, minus the psychometric test.
> 
> What you work on is your negotiating skills when finalizing your basic salary. The rest of the benefits are standard and dont change. So, do your homework well before demanding a certain range, in order to be convincing enough to get that.
> 
> Do post if you require any other assistance.
> 
> Best of Luck and do keep us posted on your chances.
> 
> Ciao.



Hey Sam! 
so i did the skype interview this week - i'm thinking grade 9 but they didnt tell me. but it was technical w/ me doing a presentation online. so i guess i get shortlisted again, my status online changes, and i get to fly to dxb for another round of interviews? or is it more of a meet and greet type? any pointers, direction is highly appreciated! 
basically - what happens next, and what should i be looking for? 

cheers, 
t-z


----------



## ltbv.rita

hardcore country said:


> i made a mistake i mean it`s far from the downtown , and the other mistake 1590+300=1890 dhs


Hello again!
Guess what I'll do is try to find a room near the airport on the first 3 weeks, since 'll be living in a hotel at the beggining! Good luck for the first days, meet you there on November 20 th! Please if you meet any portuguese working as a ground staff could you please tell me?

** Rita


----------



## galaxy88

Josingh said:


> It seems as they have trend to filter out candidates and then call them as per need.


hey Jo, congrats if you have the job in hand.. i would like to have some help regarding the application process,just to make sure what i am doing is right.. if you dont mind can i have your email id.


----------



## hardcore country

ltbv.rita said:


> Hello again!
> Guess what I'll do is try to find a room near the airport on the first 3 weeks, since 'll be living in a hotel at the beggining! Good luck for the first days, meet you there on November 20 th! Please if you meet any portuguese working as a ground staff could you please tell me?
> 
> ** Rita


ok rita hope to see you there ,if i met any Portuguese i`ll let u know .good luck


----------



## shabin

heyy...any cargo handling assistants????????waiting for the call!!!guys can i know after success full email will they call or sent email for further process????


----------



## R92

shabin said:


> heyy...any cargo handling assistants????????waiting for the call!!!guys can i know after success full email will they call or sent email for further process????


you need to stop spamming about your application..we already told you what will happen a few times already...i don't want to be impolite but you need to relax. Spamming wont help your application to be processed any faster.


----------



## Kiwi91

Hi everyone, first time posting here. I applied for supply chain role level 8 within emirates. Had a phone interview and being flown out for an assessment day next week.

Anyone able to advise me on 
1. What to expect? From what i have read, different positions undergo different assessments

2. Is level 8 good? Salary has not been discussed at this stage but im looking for 25k per month. Also will that be enough for 2 people?

3. If successful i will move over with my wife, how good is the emirates accommodation?

Thanks for your help, appreciate any feedback


----------



## tranzmigrator

hey bud, 
from what i've heard - there's a big diff between 8 and 9. but 25k is kinda pushing it as a total salary for two people - if you are talking total package. i just got through a skype interview, so i have no idea what to expect. any chance you can keep me in the loop w/ the assessment, what to expect, etc.?
cheers 
t-z


----------



## Kiwi91

Hey mate, will keep you updated. If you just had the skype interview, they will contact you within the next 3-4 days and advise you on the outcome, there night be a delay though, they are on holiday due to eid.


----------



## tranzmigrator

thanks bud! i dont know the grade but it looks like its >= 9. similar to your area of expertise ... it does look like like the eid holidays are causing a little bit of a delay. lets see how it goes 
you need to google the diff between 8 and 9, the differences are explicitly highlighted. 
emirates is a great company to work for from what i've heard! i wish you the best of luck!!
cheers
t-z


----------



## Kiwi91

I know mate, hoping it all goes to plan for everyone. It is a fantastic company.
Will update you next week hopefully


----------



## laines_80

kenht said:


> mine was mid of June, travel consultant position, my status on the EK website is still under review up to the present.. and like you, still wondering if there is something up there for me.. or..


Hi did you receive any calls from HR, i guess we are in the same situation I'm still waiting their call>>


----------



## Noist

Hello everyone,
I am new here and hope you guys can help me.
It looks like am going to join the MSA team with emirates but I have some concern as the whole process is taking too long....
 
Here is what happened so far for the job Merhaba Service Agent : 

 July 22-      invitation for assessment , English test and short interview

August 12 - got email for second interview

August 14- got email "We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future....

Oct. 10 - got a phone call and asked me if I am still interested in the job and of course I said yes and I was told they will contact me shortly.

Oct.15- got email saying I am shortlisted for MSA job briefing and 10 girls attended. The briefing was basic introduction of the job and instruction about makeup, uniform..etc and we are given a chance to ask some questions...at the end the recruiter called us one by one and had a quick chat and asked how fast we can join. I said one month.
Here is where my concern is: 
The recruiter was very clear when she advice us to Not resign yet and we should wait for a call or email on the briefing day.

I really want this job and I still haven't got a call , my online application is still under review.
should I contact them or just keep on wait for the call?

Is it normal  the process takes so long ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chocoholic

You have to bear in mind that Emirates deal with thousands of people! And they have quite a strict 'don't call us, we'll call you' policy.

Did they give you a time scale in which you'd be contacted?


----------



## Noist

Hey chocoholic,
No time scale was given. Was I supposed to get time scale? 

Not planing to call them( don't have no. Anyway) am thinking of going to HQ and follow up

Chocoholic Do you work with emirtaes?

Anyone in my condition or have information please help...need more info.


----------



## life20111

Noist said:


> Hey chocoholic,
> No time scale was given. Was I supposed to get time scale?
> 
> Not planing to call them( don't have no. Anyway) am thinking of going to HQ and follow up
> 
> Chocoholic Do you work with emirtaes?
> 
> Anyone in my condition or have information please help...need more info.


For which position did you attend the interview ?


----------



## Noist

MSA - Marhaba Service Agent


----------



## life20111

Noist said:


> MSA - Marhaba Service Agent


we all here are the same with different position and waiting the call ,....some already got the call and some still so try to be calm and wait..


----------



## Chocoholic

No I don't work for Emirates.

Don't go to HQ, they won't entertain you. If they've told you to wait for an email or call, that's what you have to do.


----------



## Noist

Hey life20111,

It looks like pataince is what it takes with the recruitment process...
How long you've been waiting and which position? 
Thanks for the advise mate and Good luck


----------



## life20111

Noist said:


> Hey life20111,
> 
> It looks like pataince is what it takes with the recruitment process...
> How long you've been waiting and which position?
> Thanks for the advise mate and Good luck


you welcome 
am on Airport service agent my on hold mail was on 12/9

and still waiting ....


----------



## Noist

Thanks chocoholic, will do that.


----------



## life20111

Chocoholic said:


> No I don't work for Emirates.
> 
> Don't go to HQ, they won't entertain you. If they've told you to wait for an email or call, that's what you have to do.


hi 
your nick is interesting so 

Choco is chocolate aholic ?


----------



## Laraata

Noist said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new here and hope you guys can help me.
> It looks like am going to join the MSA team with emirates but I have some concern as the whole process is taking too long....
> *
> Here is what happened so far for the job Merhaba Service Agent :*
> 
> *July 22- * * *invitation for assessment , English test and short interview
> 
> August 12 - got email for second interview
> 
> August 14- got email "We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future....
> 
> Oct. 10 - got a phone call and asked me if I am still interested in the job and of course I said yes and I was told they will contact me shortly.
> 
> Oct.15- got email saying I am shortlisted for MSA job briefing and 10 girls attended. The briefing was basic introduction of the job and instruction about makeup, uniform..etc and we are given a chance to ask some questions...at the end the recruiter called us one by one and had a quick chat and asked how fast we can join. I said one month.
> Here is where my concern is:*
> The recruiter was very clear when she advice us to Not resign yet and we should wait for a call or email on the briefing day.
> 
> I really want this job and I still haven't got a call , my online application is still under review.
> should I contact them or just keep on wait for the call?
> 
> Is it normal *the process takes so long ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, I am the same like you,

I attended the same meeting for MSA and after that no news, can you tell me which date was your meeting, maybe we were in the same day, I will keep you updated if I get any news from them


----------



## R92

i got a call exactly 2 weeks ago, some lady called me and asked if i am interested in the position i was interviewed for and i said yes and then she said you will be contacted soon.....does anyone know what is going to happen now..will i be called for briefing or sign of contract or medical or i don't know what..can anyone tell me please..my position is airport service agent.


----------



## Laraata

R92 said:


> i got a call exactly 2 weeks ago, some lady called me and asked if i am interested in the position i was interviewed for and i said yes and then she said you will be contacted soon.....does anyone know what is going to happen now..will i be called for briefing or sign of contract or medical or i don't know what..can anyone tell me please..my position is airport service agent.


Hi, what is your online profile with emirates showing for your application, you should check that regularly,
unfortunately nobody here can tell you how long you have to wait as we are in the same situation and as I see every application is proceeded differently, some get the call early some have to wait long time but the most important is just to get it so lets wait and hope.


----------



## krizza

I got a call from emirates for an interview for various positions (grade4). I was so surprised when I received an email from them, stating that the basic salary they're giving for grade 4 is only 3,100aed??! I thought the minumum is 3,700. I wonder why it's so low.  For the salary, is it only the basic salary + accomodation? I hope there are some extras. :confused2:


----------



## tranzmigrator

Kiwi91 said:


> I know mate, hoping it all goes to plan for everyone. It is a fantastic company.
> Will update you next week hopefully


still nothing from them yet bud ... but i'm sure they were off fri - mon for eid - ... how's your assessment experience going so far then?


----------



## shabin

krizza said:


> I got a call from emirates for an interview for various positions (grade4). I was so surprised when I received an email from them, stating that the basic salary they're giving for grade 4 is only 3,100aed??! I thought the minumum is 3,700. I wonder why it's so low.  For the salary, is it only the basic salary + accomodation? I hope there are some extras. :confused2:


hii...for which position you are?i am also grade 4..but my basic is 3155+1230 accomdation.i was successful for interview still waiting for thier call


----------



## krizza

shabin said:


> hii...for which position you are?i am also grade 4..but my basic is 3155+1230 accomdation.i was successful for interview still waiting for thier call


I'm not sure yet. The offer is the same but I thought the basic for grade 4 is 3,700. So the salary you will be getting monthly is 4,385aed? which position?

It's half of my previous salary so I'm still having second thoughts if I'm going to the interview. Someone told me that it's okay because it's easy to change jobs within emirates group. And I guess free tickets for family members as part of the benefits is not bad.


----------



## laines_80

shabin said:


> thts great!so when you start your work???and whats your name??will try 2 see in airport!you will start as airport service agent right??


what is your position? how many months till you started to work?


----------



## laines_80

i sent them an email they said they will contact within this week but till now nothing yet, they already offered me I'm justwaiting to read and sign the contract. How about U?


----------



## shabin

krizza said:


> I'm not sure yet. The offer is the same but I thought the basic for grade 4 is 3,700. So the salary you will be getting monthly is 4,385aed? which position?
> 
> It's half of my previous salary so I'm still having second thoughts if I'm going to the interview. Someone told me that it's okay because it's easy to change jobs within emirates group. And I guess free tickets for family members as part of the benefits is not bad.


I am for cargo handling assistant 4,385+100 for monthly medical.Free ticket for myself,and my family and i think 90% discounts for tickets.There also over time...i haven't got the call still waiting hope this month they will call.Process is soo long


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> what is your position? how many months till you started to work?



my position is cargo handling assistant...i haven't started...iam waiting for the golden call after my successful interview...what is your position??


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> i sent them an email they said they will contact within this week but till now nothing yet, they already offered me I'm justwaiting to read and sign the contract. How about U?


when did you completed your interview process and for which position?did they told within 6 months you will join???


----------



## Kiwi91

tranzmigrator said:


> still nothing from them yet bud ... but i'm sure they were off fri - mon for eid - ... how's your assessment experience going so far then?


Hey mate, havent had the assessment yet, will be. Having it next week, they did make contact though, so i guess they are back at work, you should hear from them sooner than later


----------



## adha

shabin said:


> my position is cargo handling assistant...i haven't started...iam waiting for the golden call after my successful interview...what is your position??



dear u are from which industry.do u have any cargo handling experiance.i also appiled for the same position but not shortlisted ,may be it is due to i have no experiance in cargo.


----------



## adha

shabin said:


> I am for cargo handling assistant 4,385+100 for monthly medical.Free ticket for myself,and my family and i think 90% discounts for tickets.There also over time...i haven't got the call still waiting hope this month they will call.Process is soo long


one of my friend got selected as a maintenance technicain. his grade is also 4. basic salray is 3150 + 1590 housing allowance + 100 for medical 

i think they are offering different salaries in each department,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## shabin

adha said:


> dear u are from which industry.do u have any cargo handling experiance.i also appiled for the same position but not shortlisted ,may be it is due to i have no experiance in cargo.


I have cargo experience...my assessment started on sept 4th then i had interview on sept 24th...aftr tht i got successful email...now i don't know when they will call..just waiting..they told within 6 months i will be joining!!!i think now they increased accomodation allowance 3150+1590+100 is correct.they have again posted cargo handling assistant vacancy.did u had interview with emirates????


----------



## laines_80

shabin said:


> my position is cargo handling assistant...i haven't started...iam waiting for the golden call after my successful interview...what is your position??


Tour consultant, they already sent me an offer I'm still waiting till now to call to sign the contract till now I'm still working with my current company and waiting them to ask me to resign, hopefully this month they will call me


----------



## laines_80

shabin said:


> when did you completed your interview process and for which position?did they told within 6 months you will join???


i applied July 30 online then after 3 days they called me for phone interview and i was shortlisted then after few days i received one email for an assesment and interview if u are succesful with the assesment u will continue for the fial interview with the same day, after one and half months waiting they called and want to meet me again I thought they will discuss about the offer but they made a second interview again, the next day they called me up and informed me that I was succesful and sent me an email about the salary and benefits, now after a month I'm still waiting their call,so hopefully they wil call me soon


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> i applied July 30 online then after 3 days they called me for phone interview and i was shortlisted then after few days i received one email for an assesment and interview if u are succesful with the assesment u will continue for the fial interview with the same day, after one and half months waiting they called and want to meet me again I thought they will discuss about the offer but they made a second interview again, the next day they called me up and informed me that I was succesful and sent me an email about the salary and benefits, now after a month I'm still waiting their call,so hopefully they wil call me soon


hope they will call soon..me also on the same stage...you are on which grade????


----------



## tranzmigrator

laines_80 said:


> i applied July 30 online then after 3 days they called me for phone interview and i was shortlisted then after few days i received one email for an assesment and interview if u are succesful with the assesment u will continue for the fial interview with the same day, after one and half months waiting they called and want to meet me again I thought they will discuss about the offer but they made a second interview again, the next day they called me up and informed me that I was succesful and sent me an email about the salary and benefits, now after a month I'm still waiting their call,so hopefully they wil call me soon


did your online status change at all?


----------



## imac

Quick question for people who are looking at Emirates/Dnata and are in North America..

What time do all these phone calls come, is it business hours UAE time (which would be night time here)?


----------



## tranzmigrator

imac said:


> Quick question for people who are looking at Emirates/Dnata and are in North America..
> 
> What time do all these phone calls come, is it business hours UAE time (which would be night time here)?


Yup. Either early am or late pm your time.


----------



## laines_80

yes, i cannot open it anymore it says that "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest" so I guess they are woking on my application.


----------



## laines_80

they gave me grade 5, its ok not bad better than my current employer with the benefits and overtime.


----------



## naru

mavericksam said:


> basc, that was mean!! :boxing:
> 
> What's it got to do with being Indian? Irrespective of nationality, if someone is capable, he/she is fit for the position and title and grade! While, I do agree, this kind of racist measure exists in the middle east, yet that does not completely marginalize someone's expertise, whether Indian or western.
> 
> I see that you changed your 'originally from' from Ireland to UAE.  Any reasons for that??
> 
> Thanks anyway for all the info. Greatly appreciated. These insights will definitely help me during my next interaction with the recruiters.



Hey,

I totally agree with mavericksam and others above. You got the best and truthful answers. Company one of the best in UAE and i am sure you will not regret joining even with grade 8. You still get business class travel 

Let me tell you the meaning of EMIRATES then you agree with above.

English Management Indians Runs Arabs Take Enormous Salary! 

Cheers,


----------



## life20111

laines_80 said:


> they gave me grade 5, its ok not bad better than my current employer with the benefits and overtime.



hi laines 

how much salary for grade 5 with accomodation ?


----------



## laines_80

basic salary is 3150, utilities allowance 1975 and medical allowance 100


----------



## Chocoholic

er salary and allowances info is private and confidential info between you and the employer! I would suggest you discuss such things by PM - just some friendly advice, as said employer might not be too happy if they stumble across that.


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> yes, i cannot open it anymore it says that "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest" so I guess they are woking on my application.


Hi laines...when did your status changed???before your application status was under review??do you got any email or call?


----------



## adha

hey 
does anyone knows which medical insurance provides Dnata.
in my previous company i just pay 30 DHS and rest of the all things were free like medicines,test ect,,,,,, does Dnata provides such type of medical insurance in grade 3 or 4.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ana_deleon

Hi everyone!

Since some of you had their final interview and had been called already by Emirates. I'm just wondering how long does it usually take for them to call you for the outcome of the FI whether you have been successful or not. I had my AD on last Oct. 14, 2012, then had my FI Oct. 30, 2012 for the position of Cabin Services Assistant. 

My residence visa is expiring on Dec. 14, 2012 and i'm a bit worried that they might not call beforehand. 

I did very well on my AD/Screening test, but slightly worried on my FI. I probably got a bit intimidated and nervous by the interview as she had me confused and unsure with my answers. And i do hope that my age won't be an hindrance on my application since i just turned 21 this year.

I've been waiting for this opportunity for years now, and believe it or not every open day or every year they have an opening for the position of Cabin Crew and Ground position, i always attend even though i don't meet their age requirement. Now that i'm 21 years old. I've taken my chances and applied for any position i may be suitable.

For any of you who had the same experience like i did, kindly enlighten me with my concern. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## adha

ana_deleon said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Since some of you had their final interview and had been called already by Emirates. I'm just wondering how long does it usually take for them to call you for the outcome of the FI whether you have been successful or not. I had my AD on last Oct. 14, 2012, then had my FI Oct. 30, 2012 for the position of Cabin Services Assistant.
> 
> My residence visa is expiring on Dec. 14, 2012 and i'm a bit worried that they might not call beforehand.
> 
> I did very well on my AD/Screening test, but slightly worried on my FI. I probably got a bit intimidated and nervous by the interview as she had me confused and unsure with my answers. And i do hope that my age won't be an hindrance on my application since i just turned 21 this year.
> 
> I've been waiting for this opportunity for years now, and believe it or not every open day or every year they have an opening for the position of Cabin Crew and Ground position, i always attend even though i don't meet their age requirement. Now that i'm 21 years old. I've taken my chances and applied for any position i may be suitable.
> 
> For any of you who had the same experience like i did, kindly enlighten me with my concern. Your help is much appreciated.


its takes almost 2 weeks to get reply from emirates whether you are successful or no.just wait for some more time and be relax you will be successful,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## R92

i had my final interview for airport service agent and i was succesfull and then i got my YWBC 2 weeks ago asking me if i am still interested in the position i was interviewed for, and today i got a call they said i am invited for emirates contact centre agent assesment...and here i thought i was getting the golden call. this phone call really shocked me, i did not expect this at all. It is not what i applied for or interviewed for. I got so depressed i couldnt eat. i left them a message telling them that i am not interested in that position and thank you for the offer and please reconsider me for airport service positions only. All that patience and waiting and this is what i get, really ?


----------



## shabin

hi freinds...i can't open my profile now...its showing you will contacted by the recruitment coordinator at the earliest!so what will be next???Thanks


----------



## life20111

*hey again*

did anyone notice the ywbc or the golden call process happens with the closing date of the vacancy or it doesnt matter when it starts it ends


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> yes, i cannot open it anymore it says that "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest" so I guess they are woking on my application.


hey laines..did they call your or got any mail??even i can't open now it says same thing for me also.you will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest"


----------



## mil1981

hai all how are you?
after waiting for 2 moths finally i got the email and call from emirates recruitment. my date of joining will be dec 26th for the position : airport service agent-check in boarding
the position is evaluated as grade ek4.

just curious for non local hire, are they gonna give us the accommodation as soon as we arrive in dubai since in the contract written, if there is space there, they gonna give us and instead of that they gonna give us allowence... is someone have any idea regarding this?

the next step to do is medical for visa
so excited to join a very new industry for me......


thank u


----------



## mil1981

shabin said:


> hey laines..did they call your or got any mail??even i can't open now it says same thing for me also.you will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest"


hai shabin n laines... its mean they will contact you soon... i cannot open my account in web also before that

good luck!!!


----------



## shabin

mil1981 said:


> hai shabin n laines... its mean they will contact you soon... i cannot open my account in web also before that
> 
> good luck!!!


hii dear...thanku...after status change within how many days they will call?they will sent the contract through email?


----------



## hardcore country

hey guys i joined yesterday there is a lot to tell u but unfortunately i don`t have time ,i`m going to take my course now may be when i come back i can write


----------



## shabin

hardcore country said:


> hey guys i joined yesterday there is a lot to tell u but unfortunately i don`t have time ,i`m going to take my course now may be when i come back i can write


hi dear..so hws your work??how you feel there??hey i can't open my profile now it says they will contact at the earliest!!!so got training??which terminal your are??you will doing check in ryt??


----------



## life20111

mil1981 said:


> hai all how are you?
> after waiting for 2 moths finally i got the email and call from emirates recruitment. my date of joining will be dec 26th for the position : airport service agent-check in boarding
> the position is evaluated as grade ek4.
> 
> just curious for non local hire, are they gonna give us the accommodation as soon as we arrive in dubai since in the contract written, if there is space there, they gonna give us and instead of that they gonna give us allowence... is someone have any idea regarding this?
> 
> the next step to do is medical for visa
> so excited to join a very new industry for me......
> 
> 
> thank u


]


hey congratulation and wish you all the best and thanks for the good news as i work also as a senior airport service agent so wish they will call within the next days too before completing the 2 months...
thanks and wish u best luck


----------



## mil1981

shabin said:


> hii dear...thanku...after status change within how many days they will call?they will sent the contract through email?


hai shabin.. hmmm i think it"s like 2-3 weeks. There will be email come greeting and congratulate for some position... and after that you can go to your web and you will get like portal... you have to go to that portal to accept the contract and there will be guide step by step from pre joining-joining-past joining. You will also get one name as your recruitment officer and all your joining strep will be handled by her/him.
there is also like self study notes, important notes and some notes about faq ... uniform accommodation etc...
hope they will contact you all soon

chin chin...........


----------



## mil1981

life20111 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> hey congratulation and wish you all the best and thanks for the good news as i work also as a senior airport service agent so wish they will call within the next days too before completing the 2 months...
> thanks and wish u best luck




hai hai  thank you so much hehhehe yess i was curious also before since i cant open my account and there is a written : "you will be contacted by...ealiest"

ahh so hopefully all of us will joining soon..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mil1981

hardcore country said:


> hey guys i joined yesterday there is a lot to tell u but unfortunately i don`t have time ,i`m going to take my course now may be when i come back i can write


haiii hardcore:clap2::clap2:

congratulation!!!! hope u enjoy the training..
really appriciate if you have some times please write and share with us here


----------



## life20111

mil1981 said:


> hai hai  thank you so much hehhehe yess i was curious also before since i cant open my account and there is a written : "you will be contacted by...ealiest"
> 
> ahh so hopefully all of us will joining soon..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


mil

when was your interview and when did you get the on hold mail ?


----------



## adha

mil1981 said:


> hai all how are you?
> after waiting for 2 moths finally i got the email and call from emirates recruitment. my date of joining will be dec 26th for the position : airport service agent-check in boarding
> the position is evaluated as grade ek4.
> 
> just curious for non local hire, are they gonna give us the accommodation as soon as we arrive in dubai since in the contract written, if there is space there, they gonna give us and instead of that they gonna give us allowence... is someone have any idea regarding this?
> 
> the next step to do is medical for visa
> so excited to join a very new industry for me......
> 
> 
> thank u


dear what is ur grade and package if u dont mind thanks


----------



## hardcore country

shabin said:


> hi dear..so hws your work??how you feel there??hey i can't open my profile now it says they will contact at the earliest!!!so got training??which terminal your are??you will doing check in ryt??


hey 
so yesterday was my first day in dnata we had an amazing briefing session with very nice people and amazing trainers,i can`t guys share what`s exacly in the training otherwise no need for your training later ... just wait u will get every thing in the right time 
i just wanna say that for people who have ambitions and want to build there career that joining dnata is the right step for your success  and u will know why when u start the training .....i`ll be in terminal 1,check in,boarding .... everything of customer service


----------



## hardcore country

mil1981 said:


> haiii hardcore:clap2::clap2:
> 
> congratulation!!!! hope u enjoy the training..
> really appriciate if you have some times please write and share with us here


Thank you very much


----------



## Remasberry

hi all, i came across this forum at the perfect time. 

i've read all the posts and i'm having a query as well .. I went to the OD on Sep. 17th , received a call for an interview on Oct. 23rd and had it in the next day 24th. 

the interview went so good, and according to one friend who was with me in the OD, she received the email of ( you have been successfully But .. on hold) after 4 hours of the interview. 

for me, i'm still waiting .. and i started to get worried to be honest , the interviewer told me it'll take a week to reply and might be longer since it was eid holiday. 
further to that (which increases my worries) : when i received the call for the interview, i asked them to email me the location .. i waited for 4 hours and didn't receive anything .. then i tried to call the number asking about that , after so many trials i reached the person who spoke to me and he confirmed that he sent the email already , so i asked to re-sent it and after an hour i received that email. 

shall i call asking if an email has been sent ( whether it was acceptance or rejection) or not ?!


----------



## laines_80

after one month of waiting,They called me last Sunday and sent me an email, i was able to open my account again and the e - contract was there and you have to accept it, you have to upload your cv, passports etc.
My date of joining mentioned there is dec 23, i was wondering what will be my next move. I called my contact to the HR department and advise me to get police clearance and submit it to the HQ,


----------



## laines_80

once they call you, u will be able to open it again. for me it took 1 month before they called me since the last called i received.


----------



## laines_80

before it was under review, when i got a call that i was succsful i was not able t open it again, last sunday when they called me i was able to access again since i hve to accept the contract.


----------



## life20111

laines_80 said:


> before it was under review, when i got a call that i was succsful i was not able t open it again, last sunday when they called me i was able to access again since i hve to accept the contract.


so at the end you waited how long after the on hold mail ?


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> before it was under review, when i got a call that i was succsful i was not able t open it again, last sunday when they called me i was able to access again since i hve to accept the contract.


hey u r status was "you will be contacted by your recruitment coordinator at the earliest" right?after that how many days did you wait??i can't open now!


----------



## laines_80

one month till i opened it again.


----------



## laines_80

shabin said:


> hey u r status was "you will be contacted by your recruitment coordinator at the earliest" right?after that how many days did you wait??i can't open now!


one month till i opened it again


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> one month till i opened it again


so have to wait again 1 more month after that status right


----------



## nishadch

*Jobs in DXB*

Hello All,

I am planning to move to ME (UAE, Qatar). Can any one suggest some recruitment agencies, they are helping out to get the Job in DXB. Also, do u have any infomation about "How to get a Job in Emirates Group", any agencies in India?

I am a software engineer having 6 years of experience.

Please sugest,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tranzmigrator

nishadch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to move to ME (UAE, Qatar). Can any one suggest some recruitment agencies, they are helping out to get the Job in DXB. Also, do u have any infomation about "How to get a Job in Emirates Group", any agencies in India?
> 
> I am a software engineer having 6 years of experience.
> 
> Please sugest,
> 
> Thanks in advance.


http://www.emiratesgroupcareers.com/english/

the only way to get in!!


----------



## nishadch

Thanks!!!!

I have applied using the above URL long time back ( in march). But still the application shoows Applied? Can you tell me how long we need to wait or is there any contact to check the details?

Can u plz sugest some other firms?


----------



## tranzmigrator

nishadch said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> I have applied using the above URL long time back ( in march). But still the application shoows Applied? Can you tell me how long we need to wait or is there any contact to check the details?
> 
> Can u plz sugest some other firms?


If your application status says applied for more than five weeks after closing then consider yourself unsuccessful for that position. 

Monster and indeed are good sites but update your linkedin too as they have good postings there. Hays is a good recruitment firm. What ever you do do not pay anyone for recruitment services they are scams.


----------



## -Geek

tranzmigrator said:


> If your application status says applied for more than five weeks after closing then consider yourself unsuccessful for that position.
> 
> Monster and indeed are good sites but update your linkedin too as they have good postings there. Hays is a good recruitment firm. What ever you do do not pay anyone for recruitment services they are scams.



That's right, I will like to add to it. Linkedin is yes a good website but you need to add as much recruitment agents you can they will always accept your invitation even adding some HR managers/executives is also a good idea to get into scene, They post all the available vacancies the jobs on linkedin.

Bayt.com is also a good website I have got couple of calls from there, and yes you will find plenty of recruitment agencies asking for registration fees they post jobs in newspaper, dubizzle do not waste time on them you will end up loosing money.


----------



## tranzmigrator

Kiwi91 said:


> Hey mate, havent had the assessment yet, will be. Having it next week, they did make contact though, so i guess they are back at work, you should hear from them sooner than later


dude! how was it? where did you stay, what did you do? who did you meet with? how was the experience? please spare no detail lol ... 

as for me, still waiting w/ no contact ... getting a little bit frustrating - planning for 15 hr flights need some advance notice right ..............

cheers and hope everything went well! 
t-z


----------



## nishadch

Thanks a lot for the info.

I can see that the closing date is in Dec-12. Let see.

Is there any problem as Am in India?


----------



## tranzmigrator

nishadch said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> I can see that the closing date is in Dec-12. Let see.
> 
> Is there any problem as Am in India?


no ... emirates recruits globally and if you are the right fit, you'll go through a series of interviews just like any one else ... 

just watch your online application status to gauge where you are in the pool ...


----------



## nishadch

Thanks a lot..

I am waiting for the update from them.


----------



## life20111

hey everyone wish you are doing fine .....
do anyone know if it means something that the ad of the job is already finished and opened with a new closing date but my application is still under review but before i could update but now the tab of update is gone does this means anything 
thanks


----------



## Remasberry

hi again, 

didn't receive any feedback on what to do .. any help please? 

BTW, i tried calling the HR coordinator to whom i spoke earlier (when i was informed about the interview) but voice mail of course was full .. I've tried so many times and in so many days. 
i checked the status in the website and it's still under review (and able to update).

i honestly don't know my status! my only concern is not to receive the email (due to email / server issue) just like the first time it happended. do they normally call as well ? or checking inbox in the website is enough - in case didn't receive in my personal email address -?


----------



## mick671

Hi have an interview on 18th NOV.. I had a Skype interview last week and EK have invited me down for an assessment day and final interview..

Any idea what the assessment is like...


----------



## mick671

tranzmigrator said:


> dude! how was it? where did you stay, what did you do? who did you meet with? how was the experience? please spare no detail lol ...
> 
> as for me, still waiting w/ no contact ... getting a little bit frustrating - planning for 15 hr flights need some advance notice right ..............
> 
> cheers and hope everything went well!
> t-z



any news from Kiwi91..... got an interview this weekend...
Tks.....


----------



## Kiwi91

Hey mate, sorry for the late reply, have been very busy since my return. This is going to be a long read lol 
When you arrive, the airport help service is really good and you will be out within 10-15 mins. They will take you right to the hotels bus.
When i arrived, i had a full day in Dubai, if this is the same for you, take the opportunity to relax and prepare for the interview. I didnt get much sleep due to the time difference. The hotel will be quite close to their office and they ( hotel) provide free bus services to the head office, check with the hotel on the timings (would suggest u get to the head office at least an hr before to get your bearings).
When you get to the head office, find the careers centre and check in, it is a busy place. They will ask you to take a seat and then will call your name and ask you to goto the second waiting room, few people in here as well but i was lucky enough to meet applicants who applied for the same role. After some time the HR coordinator will come take you through the selection proceedings ( i cannot disclose the specifics in a public forum, you will understand when you go through it, sorry mate). I can tell you that the process is different to other interview procedures i have experienced, dont panic and relax and enjoy the experience, i loved every moment.
Be positive, the team there understands everyone is nervous.
Hope this helped mate, good luck!


----------



## mick671

thanks kiwi91 .. hope u get a call back from them soon. the info you have given will be a lot of help.. I will update all when I get back...


----------



## Kiwi91

Thanks mate, good luck again. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## life20111

*i need ur help and opinion*

in brief i called the recruiter last days to ask about my update and she told me it still will take 2 or 3 month more and then she said she can find me a lower grade , i am on 5 and she said she can put me on 4 in call center and then replied next day that it cant be done and .... that also it maybe takes more time to wait as they are interested in spanish and russian speakers this days and i got shocked when she told me this that my qualifications are grade 6 and i should start applying for all jobs with grade 6 on the website so really i got confused of what she says ....is it a way to make me busy or what ......am not that person who call everyday for a status i just asked for a update and if am on grade 6 why she have put me on grade 5 and what i know that 6 is not so easy to get from outside .......i just need your opinion as am waiting till now for something empty with nothing serious and FYI same job with grade 4 is in last weeks with less waiting are getting enrolled and i already asked for a lower grade as a start ....but i see there is something wrong
thanks


----------



## shabin

life20111 said:


> in brief i called the recruiter last days to ask about my update and she told me it still will take 2 or 3 month more and then she said she can find me a lower grade , i am on 5 and she said she can put me on 4 in call center and then replied next day that it cant be done and .... that also it maybe takes more time to wait as they are interested in spanish and russian speakers this days and i got shocked when she told me this that my qualifications are grade 6 and i should start applying for all jobs with grade 6 on the website so really i got confused of what she says ....is it a way to make me busy or what ......am not that person who call everyday for a status i just asked for a update and if am on grade 6 why she have put me on grade 5 and what i know that 6 is not so easy to get from outside .......i just need your opinion as am waiting till now for something empty with nothing serious and FYI same job with grade 4 is in last weeks with less waiting are getting enrolled and i already asked for a lower grade as a start ....but i see there is something wrong
> thanks


hi mate...did ur status changed to 'you will be contacted by recruit coordinator at earliest'???


----------



## shabin

Kiwi91 said:


> Thanks mate, good luck again. Enjoy the experience.


hii..kiwi...what is your status till now??


----------



## life20111

shabin said:


> hi mate...did ur status changed to 'you will be contacted by recruit coordinator at earliest'???


no didnt change , but really waiting without nothing is not so good


----------



## shabin

any news from hr???did any 1 got call???


----------



## Lonaz

Hy guys,
Hope im in the right page as this is my first post&#55357;&#56842;
I wish to get a job in EK ground positions, my background is 11 years as airport ground crew but i wish to explore jobs overseas and heard EK give out better benefits.
Do have to attend an open day or simply apply from its website? I have never heard they conduct interviews in my country. Any heads up? Thk you &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jnc_25

*Emirates Recruitment*

I have received this mail from Emirates: 

Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

IS THERE ANY CHANCE FOR ME? SHOULD I WAIT OR MY APPLICATION WAS UNSUCCESSFUL.


----------



## jnc_25

galaxy88 said:


> Congrats to all those who have been selected !! i ve been living in u.a.e for the past 2yrs and applying for a job online in emirates since then.. Some of my friends say its nxt to impossible to get there witout a good reference..I'd like to know if its true, coz if that is the case, then i m jus wasting my time..I am sure I am qualified enuf and ve the experience they need..but it seems they r not evn reviewing the online apllication.. Can any1 pls give me an honest reply !


Just keep on updating your online application and you will be invited for an assessment one day. You just have to be patient and keep on applying online. I am done with Assessment, PC Skills Test and Final Interview. I am just waiting for a call. Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## adha

jnc_25 said:


> Just keep on updating your online application and you will be invited for an assessment one day. You just have to be patient and keep on applying online. I am done with Assessment, PC Skills Test and Final Interview. I am just waiting for a call. Good Luck and God Bless!


hi dear
thanks for sharing such important information with us
dear may i know what type of questions they ask in PC Skills test?
is it a written test or practical test on computer?
waiting for your reply
thanks


----------



## jnc_25

adha said:


> hi dear
> thanks for sharing such important information with us
> dear may i know what type of questions they ask in PC Skills test?
> is it a written test or practical test on computer?
> waiting for your reply
> thanks


It is a practical test on a computer and it depends on the position you are applying for.


----------



## adha

jnc_25 said:


> It is a practical test on a computer and it depends on the position you are applying for.



test is in multiple choice questions or some assignment.........


----------



## adha

adha said:


> hi dear
> thanks for sharing such important information with us
> dear may i know what type of questions they ask in PC Skills test?
> is it a written test or practical test on computer?
> waiting for your reply
> thanks


hello friends
hope you will be doing fine
friends may i know what did you mean by ""assesment test"". is it english test??
second thing i want to know is that in computer skills test, they will give me some assignment like you have to make somethning in MS excel or word or its will be like multipal answer questions and you have to select one correct answer?
waiting for your favourable respons....
Thanks


----------



## shabin

hi friends...i got it...they offered me as customer service agent....i finishd my medical...can i kno hw long it will take to get medical results??


----------



## laines_80

shabin said:


> hi friends...i got it...they offered me as customer service agent....i finishd my medical...can i kno hw long it will take to get medical results??


2 to 3 days only if everything is succesful they will ask you to resign


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> 2 to 3 days only if everything is succesful they will ask you to resign


hi laines...thnx for the info...wer R U up to now?joined?you are in which dept??


----------



## jnc_25

shabin said:


> hi friends...i got it...they offered me as customer service agent....i finishd my medical...can i kno hw long it will take to get medical results??


Congratulations!!! How long did you wait for their offer? I think it will take 3 to 5 days to get the result for the medical.


----------



## shabin

jnc_25 said:


> Congratulations!!! How long did you wait for their offer? I think it will take 3 to 5 days to get the result for the medical.


after successful interview i wait for less than 2 months....you are for which position??waiting?


----------



## jnc_25

I have applied for Admin Assistant. I had my final interview last Nov. 18, 2012 and received an email that I was shortlisted for the position. I am keeping my patience because I want to leave my current company. I am praying and hoping that they will call me soon. Thanks!


----------



## shabin

jnc_25 said:


> I have applied for Admin Assistant. I had my final interview last Nov. 18, 2012 and received an email that I was shortlisted for the position. I am keeping my patience because I want to leave my current company. I am praying and hoping that they will call me soon. Thanks!


They will call for sure...what they told me is within 6 months...and it happnd for me...they are keeping their words...so don't worry...u have to be more patience....recruitment is more exciting


----------



## jnc_25

Yeah, need to wait within six months. I still have to wait maybe for another 1 month or more. Patience is a virtue, so I really need to wait and be patient... Thanks and Good luck in joining Emirates...


----------



## laines_80

shabin said:


> hi laines...thnx for the info...wer R U up to now?joined?you are in which dept??


I will join 23rd of December, i resigned already my visa was cancelled as well, they are processing my visa now  tours consultant dear.


----------



## shabin

laines_80 said:


> I will join 23rd of December, i resigned already my visa was cancelled as well, they are processing my visa now  tours consultant dear.[/QUOTE
> 
> ok....i will be in check-in...wish you good luck....


----------



## life20111

*congratulations*

hey everybody 
congratulations for everyone got the GC after hold or on hold 

any grade 5 got the GC or on hold ???


----------



## jannah1824

Hello to all!!

I went for OD last October 21,2012. During the OD they (ms. Ronda and the other female HR staff) told us
that those selected candidates will probably the pioneer of the concoure 3.(have any one of you heard about it?) 
after 10 days I received an e-mail inviting me for the final interview(Nov.6,2012)..The facilitator is a local guy and the interview last for almost 45 mins, and I can say that the interview went well and he is satisfied with my answers, right after my interview I asked him how long will it takes for me to wait for the confirmation (successful or not). he then told me that the good news is..."I am selected" for the position of Airport Services agent all i need is to wait for their e-mail but up to now I haven't heard anything from them. I tried to ring them up but no one is attending the call.. 

up to now my application is still in applied status..


----------



## jnc_25

jannah1824 said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> I went for OD last October 21,2012. During the OD they (ms. Ronda and the other female HR staff) told us
> that those selected candidates will probably the pioneer of the concoure 3.(have any one of you heard about it?)
> after 10 days I received an e-mail inviting me for the final interview(Nov.6,2012)..The facilitator is a local guy and the interview last for almost 45 mins, and I can say that the interview went well and he is satisfied with my answers, right after my interview I asked him how long will it takes for me to wait for the confirmation (successful or not). he then told me that the good news is..."I am selected" for the position of Airport Services agent all i need is to wait for their e-mail but up to now I haven't heard anything from them. I tried to ring them up but no one is attending the call..
> 
> up to now my application is still in applied status..


There's always an email after the final interview informing the applicant if it's successful or not. Did you get any? Please do not rely on verbal info from the local guy or you just keep trying to call the HR/send an email. Good luck and I hope you'll get a feedback from them.


----------



## jannah1824

jnc_25 said:


> There's always an email after the final interview informing the applicant if it's successful or not. Did you get any? Please do not rely on verbal info from the local guy or you just keep trying to call the HR/send an email. Good luck and I hope you'll get a feedback from them.


that's the main thing..I didn't receive anything from them
either its successful or not..its really frustrating. anyway I'm still crossing my fingers
Thanks!


----------



## jannah1824

*jnc_25*

When did you attended your OD?


----------



## jannah1824

laines_80 said:


> after one month of waiting,They called me last Sunday and sent me an email, i was able to open my account again and the e - contract was there and you have to accept it, you have to upload your cv, passports etc.
> My date of joining mentioned there is dec 23, i was wondering what will be my next move. I called my contact to the HR department and advise me to get police clearance and submit it to the HQ,


Hi there,
may I ask how long you've waited before you received an e-mail confirming you are successful or rejected for the position? 
Actually, this is what had happen to me, I went for an interview last Nov. 6,2012 and right after that..verbally the facilitator/interviewee congratulate me that I am selected, so I'm really really happy for that. I waited for the e-mail confirming that my application is successful but up to now I haven't heard/receive anything from them, so now Im starting to get worried. Its really frustrating.


----------



## tranzmigrator

Kiwi91 said:


> Thanks mate, good luck again. Enjoy the experience.


Hey bud, 
i hope you are in the process of settling down in Dubai. What are your insights on the grade 8 deal? is it pretty competitive compared to the rest of the market there? you mentioned 25k - is that where you ended up at? there's talk about a big gap between an 8 and 9 - just need to find out what that is and if it's worthwhile .... 

cheers mate
t-z


----------



## life20111

*hi everyone*

is there any grade 5 here .....??


----------



## jnc_25

jannah1824 said:


> *jnc_25*
> 
> When did you attended your OD?


OD was August 13, 2012 then PC Skills Test was Nov. 8, 2012, and last was the Final Interview, Nov. 18, 2012. I am just waiting for the golden call. Hopefully!!!


----------



## jannah1824

hello guys,

does anyone of you have an idea how long does it take to receive the confirmation with regards to the outcome of the final interview in Emirates Group?its been a month since i went for my final interview and up to now I haven't receive/heard anything from them..
please advise me..

Thanks in advance


----------



## jannah1824

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Hi there,

could you please advise me how long it will normally takes to receive e-mail confirming the outcome of the final interview? actually its been a month since my final interview and up to now i didn't receive anything yet.verbally, right after my interview the conductor says i am selected but of course it would be better if they will send me a letter..

Thank you.


----------



## jannah1824

jnc_25 said:


> OD was August 13, 2012 then PC Skills Test was Nov. 8, 2012, and last was the Final Interview, Nov. 18, 2012. I am just waiting for the golden call. Hopefully!!!


I see,the waiting is really lengthy, it will be on your way soon,CROSS FINGERS
on my part Im little bit worried because I haven't receive any confirmation of the outcome of my final interview,.PATIENCE..PATIENCE..


----------



## shabin

hi..frnds....do any 1 know hw many days it will take to process visa with emirates after submitting cancellation???


----------



## life20111

hey 
i have been onhold for 3 month now for senior airport service and my situation now is not nice as i got a employment visa for kuwait last week which i applied from 9 month now and confused about going or waiting for emirates , and still in my current job is not going so well 
any advice.....................!!


----------



## thinklink

Just received any email from EK inviting me for an Assessment on 12th Dec for Customer Service positions ... Any ideas as to how the assessment will be like? Anyone will be going on the same day?
Many thanks!


----------



## Remasberry

hi all , 

so finally threre is a hope! my status in the portal has changed to 'u'll be contacted ... ' around 5 days back , anyone knows when /what's the next step ?


----------



## life20111

*hi*



Adees said:


> hi all ,
> 
> so finally threre is a hope! my status in the portal has changed to 'u'll be contacted ... ' around 5 days back , anyone knows when /what's the next step ?


what was the position you aplied for ....?


----------



## dimes1021

hello all.. I am in the same boat with most of you.. received the "you have been successful but unfortunately at present we don't have any available positions" letter last 10th July.. Senior Admin Position

and up to now there is no golden call...sadly by January 2013, it will be six months.. 

then yesterday, got a call from HR.. they are inviting me again for an assessment.. 

I'll have to go through the same process/stress again?

I am afraid that if I didn't pass this one.. my previous successful application will be void..


----------



## jnc_25

dimes1021 said:


> hello all.. I am in the same boat with most of you.. received the "you have been successful but unfortunately at present we don't have any available positions" letter last 10th July.. Senior Admin Position
> 
> and up to now there is no golden call...sadly by January 2013, it will be six months..
> 
> then yesterday, got a call from HR.. they are inviting me again for an assessment..
> 
> I'll have to go through the same process/stress again?
> 
> I am afraid that if I didn't pass this one.. my previous successful application will be void..


You should go and try again. Always remember to keep your patience. You still have a big chance in joining Emirates because they have called you for another assessment. There's no harm in trying so you must go! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## krizza

Hi guys! I got a call from Emirates HR. She informed me that I was hired as a service agent. She said someone will contact me again within this week. 

I read this forum and learned that they will send email that you are hired and you can immediately open your portal for the contract. But for me, I never received email from them, just a call and I still can't open my web portal. 

Should I be worried? I have other offers and I can't decide without any written letter from ek.


----------



## Remasberry

krizza said:


> Hi guys! I got a call from Emirates HR. She informed me that I was hired as a service agent. She said someone will contact me again within this week.
> 
> I read this forum and learned that they will send email that you are hired and you can immediately open your portal for the contract. But for me, I never received email from them, just a call and I still can't open my web portal.
> 
> Should I be worried? I have other offers and I can't decide without any written letter from ek.



yeah, same thing happened with me.. after the final interview, i didn't receive anything ( no email, no call ) for more than one month. 
Then i received a call saying you've been selected and u'll be contacted shortly, for a week, nothing changed after this call .. then my portal status got changed ( almost a week back) ; still, no email .. but i guess the next step is being able to login again. 
now i only want to know when ! whoever said it's a lengthy process, he was NOT kidding  

life2011 : customer service


----------



## krizza

Adees said:


> yeah, same thing happened with me.. after the final interview, i didn't receive anything ( no email, no call ) for more than one month.
> Then i received a call saying you've been selected and u'll be contacted shortly, for a week, nothing changed after this call .. then my portal status got changed ( almost a week back) ; still, no email .. but i guess the next step is being able to login again.
> now i only want to know when ! whoever said it's a lengthy process, he was NOT kidding
> 
> life2011 : customer service


When did they call you? How is your portal look like? Is it the same as before or are there some changes?


----------



## dimes1021

jnc_25 said:


> You should go and try again. Always remember to keep your patience. You still have a big chance in joining Emirates because they have called you for another assessment. There's no harm in trying so you must go! Good luck and keep us posted.


hey thanks! I will definitely try again.. I originally attended the OD for Airport Services Agent..on the same day, took the English Test. After a week, I was informed that I was evaluated for an admin position. And the rest is history. 

hopefully this time i'll make it..


----------



## life20111

Adees said:


> yeah, same thing happened with me.. after the final interview, i didn't receive anything ( no email, no call ) for more than one month.
> Then i received a call saying you've been selected and u'll be contacted shortly, for a week, nothing changed after this call .. then my portal status got changed ( almost a week back) ; still, no email .. but i guess the next step is being able to login again.
> now i only want to know when ! whoever said it's a lengthy process, he was NOT kidding
> 
> life2011 : customer service


hey Adees
any new update about your contact shortly :focus:


----------



## Remasberry

hi all , 

No, still the portal shows ( you'll be contacted shortly ... etc ) when im trying to login to my account. the call was at the end of Nov. ( 26 or 27th) and the portal stopped logging me in around a week after, and that's it.. no further changes or emails.


----------



## AHTB

Be patient I didn't get a call from emirates for nearly 7 weeks!


----------



## krizza

Can someone explain how shift duties work in Emirates? They said it's 42 hours a week. But what are the timings for the shift? is it 2 days morning, 2 days afternoon and 2 days night? Or is it 1 week morning then 1 week afternoon? I have no knowledge when if comes to shift duties


----------



## n9i9t9i9n

Hi everyone, i have also gone through all the stages and i had my final interview on 10-12-12 and i received a mail saying that there are no vacancies right now, but they will contact when its available. I applied for customer care position. But today i am not able to log in to my emirates portal and on some other forum a person said me that when this login problem occurs you will be usually getting the Golden call. But as some of you mentioned you have to undergo the whole assessment again i am getting more nervous :-( and i dont know how long i have to wait.


----------



## jannah1824

krizza said:


> Hi guys! I got a call from Emirates HR. She informed me that I was hired as a service agent. She said someone will contact me again within this week.
> 
> I read this forum and learned that they will send email that you are hired and you can immediately open your portal for the contract. But for me, I never received email from them, just a call and I still can't open my web portal.
> 
> Should I be worried? I have other offers and I can't decide without any written letter from ek.


hi, there...if you can't open your portal it means its positive..they will surely contact you..just be patient..actually we're on the same situation I haven't received any e-mail confirming I am selected/rejected but my contact person says, I am selected,im just waiting for a call, hopefully..but still, I can update my profile...if you will read the earliest conversation on this thread, some of them can't open their portal but after few days/week they received a positive outcome..


----------



## jannah1824

Adees said:


> yeah, same thing happened with me.. after the final interview, i didn't receive anything ( no email, no call ) for more than one month.
> Then i received a call saying you've been selected and u'll be contacted shortly, for a week, nothing changed after this call .. then my portal status got changed ( almost a week back) ; still, no email .. but i guess the next step is being able to login again.
> now i only want to know when ! whoever said it's a lengthy process, he was NOT kidding
> 
> life2011 : customer service


we're on the same situation, just please keep us updated..


----------



## jannah1824

Adees: 
when did you attended your final interview?


----------



## Remasberry

jannah1824 said:


> Adees:
> when did you attended your final interview?



Oct. 24th


----------



## lilly white

you said it well... its an open truth.


----------



## thinklink

jnc_25 said:


> I have received this mail from Emirates:
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> IS THERE ANY CHANCE FOR ME? SHOULD I WAIT OR MY APPLICATION WAS UNSUCCESSFUL.


Hey jnc, have you heard anything from them after this email? Or are you working for them already?


----------



## jannah1824

hey guys, i have some few questions:

1. does all of you who finished the final interview received an e-mail confirming your application is successful/rejected? (mine is verbally, no mails, no calls, no changes on status, he said I'm selected)
2. did the facilitator/interviewer provide his/her personal contact for follow-up? (he did gave me, but he's not answering, one time he said, they will call back)
3. I was shortlisted for finance/audit position, then went for OD by Oct.21, after 2 weeks I had my final interview but for customer service, does anyone of you have the same situation.(final interview is successful)
BUT I'M STILL WAITING FOR STATUS CHANGE/CALL UP TO NOW..


----------



## thinklink

jannah1824 said:


> hey guys, i have some few questions:
> 
> 1. does all of you who finished the final interview received an e-mail confirming your application is successful/rejected? (mine is verbally, no mails, no calls, no changes on status, he said I'm selected)
> 2. did the facilitator/interviewer provide his/her personal contact for follow-up? (he did gave me, but he's not answering, one time he said, they will call back)
> 3. I was shortlisted for finance/audit position, then went for OD by Oct.21, after 2 weeks I had my final interview but for customer service, does anyone of you have the same situation.(final interview is successful)
> BUT I'M STILL WAITING FOR STATUS CHANGE/CALL UP TO NOW..


Hi Jannah, I went for final interview yesterday and received an email today confirming that 'We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process'. Literally the same email as JNC received (see above)...


----------



## Netta

*Help for sales positions*

Hello all,

This is my first post and I really hope somebody of you can give me some tips. I have been invited for a test for a sales position, Does anybody know what to expect?
A multiple choice test/presentation or else?

Many many thanks to all


----------



## jannah1824

thinklink said:


> Hi Jannah, I went for final interview yesterday and received an email today confirming that 'We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process'. Literally the same email as JNC received (see above)...


hi there,
Thanks.so I guess it's kinda strange on my side. as what i've said, I never received any,,


----------



## jannah1824

jannah1824 said:


> hi there,
> Thanks.so I guess it's kinda strange on my side. as what i've said, I never received any,,


thinklink: right after the interview(in person), did the hr told you, you are selected aside from the e-mail you received. coz even if they gave me an answer right away i'm still wishing to received mail from them, i need to be sure, i cant rely on verbal confirmation.


----------



## expat5

Hello Everyone! I just joined the expat forum.


----------



## expat5

How long are you guys waiting for the Golden Call? Because I've been waiting for more than months now.


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> How long are you guys waiting for the Golden Call? Because I've been waiting for more than months now.


after final interview it's been 1 month and a half..what about you?


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> after final interview it's been 1 month and a half..what about you?


My case its more than two months now. Your last Interview was with HR Jannah?


----------



## jnc_25

thinklink said:


> Hey jnc, have you heard anything from them after this email? Or are you working for them already?


There's no news yet. I could not wait for it. I accepted Gulf News Broadcasting's offer. Thanks!!!


----------



## thinklink

jannah1824 said:


> thinklink: right after the interview(in person), did the hr told you, you are selected aside from the e-mail you received. coz even if they gave me an answer right away i'm still wishing to received mail from them, i need to be sure, i cant rely on verbal confirmation.


Hi jannah, the HR didn't tell me whether I was successful or not after the interview but assured me that I would hear from them either within 2 days, or no later than 2 weeks...but I got the email the next day morning... With regards to the email communication on your side , I'm not sure exactly what happened, maybe you need to update your profile or check your junk mailbox? Or just wait for a couple of days and see what's gonna happen.. Best of luck! 

P.S. In the email I received from them, the position mentioned is 'Airport Service Agent', however, when I checked my account, the position has been changed to 'Customer Sales And Service Agent' and the status is showing 'under review'... Any one here who's got any idea about this?

Please share your thoughts!

Many thanks!


----------



## expat5

Hello thinklink! I just joined here. May I ask how long have you been waiting for your application?


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> My case its more than two months now. Your last Interview was with HR Jannah?


yeah, a local guy did the assessment/interview, he said it was the final interview and when I asked him when will I hear from them about the outcome, he said within 2-3 days but the good news is I am selected but I am waiting for the e-mail confirmation and up to now, no mails, I called him on his provided mobile number he said I am selected but the're not "tagging yet"..I dont know what he mean's by saying "tagging". 
by the way, I attended Open day by October 21,2012 lasted for 7 hours, the after two weeks I received e-mail for final interview.my final interview was Nov,6,2012. then......WAITING..WAITING...


----------



## jannah1824

thinklink said:


> Hi jannah, the HR didn't tell me whether I was successful or not after the interview but assured me that I would hear from them either within 2 days, or no later than 2 weeks...but I got the email the next day morning... With regards to the email communication on your side , I'm not sure exactly what happened, maybe you need to update your profile or check your junk mailbox? Or just wait for a couple of days and see what's gonna happen.. Best of luck!
> 
> P.S. In the email I received from them, the position mentioned is 'Airport Service Agent', however, when I checked my account, the position has been changed to 'Customer Sales And Service Agent' and the status is showing 'under review'... Any one here who's got any idea about this?
> 
> Please share your thoughts!
> 
> Many thanks![/
> 
> 
> thinklink: thanks, guess I really need to be patient, hope they will call.ALL THE BEST FOR ALL OF US..


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> yeah, a local guy did the assessment/interview, he said it was the final interview and when I asked him when will I hear from them about the outcome, he said within 2-3 days but the good news is I am selected but I am waiting for the e-mail confirmation and up to now, no mails, I called him on his provided mobile number he said I am selected but the're not "tagging yet"..I dont know what he mean's by saying "tagging".
> by the way, I attended Open day by October 21,2012 lasted for 7 hours, the after two weeks I received e-mail for final interview.my final interview was Nov,6,2012. then......WAITING..WAITING...


I wonder what happened to your email Jannah coz I also got one after the interview saying that it was successful. In the letter that was sent to us after the assessment, the one that needs confirmation for the interview with HR, you can find there their phone numbers maybe you can call that number and double check? My last interview after HR was Sept. I wonder how long it will take us to finally receive the Golden Call. I'm just like you..on the waiting mode.


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> I wonder what happened to your email Jannah coz I also got one after the interview saying that it was successful. In the letter that was sent to us after the assessment, the one that needs confirmation for the interview with HR, you can find there their phone numbers maybe you can call that number and double check? My last interview after HR was Sept. I wonder how long it will take us to finally receive the Golden Call. I'm just like you..on the waiting mode.


Actually I already tried many times but no one is attending the call, its always mailbox,.you know Emirates have this policy:" Don't call us we will call you"policy..Inshallah they will call us soon, other's who posted here waited for almost 5months..


----------



## jannah1824

Adees said:


> yeah, same thing happened with me.. after the final interview, i didn't receive anything ( no email, no call ) for more than one month.
> Then i received a call saying you've been selected and u'll be contacted shortly, for a week, nothing changed after this call .. then my portal status got changed ( almost a week back) ; still, no email .. but i guess the next step is being able to login again.
> now i only want to know when ! whoever said it's a lengthy process, he was NOT kidding
> 
> life2011 : customer service


hi adees may I asked when did you attended your final interview, coz I didnt received any e-mail confirmation after my final interview.and what position you're applying for?
Thanks!


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> Actually I already tried many times but no one is attending the call, its always mailbox,.you know Emirates have this policy:" Don't call us we will call you"policy..Inshallah they will call us soon, other's who posted here waited for almost 5months..


I heard terminal 4 will be operational on January 2013, is that right? Hopefully they will call us soon. Please keep us posted. Good luck to all of us...


----------



## krizza

Does anyone know how the 90% discounted tickets works? If I'm single, are my eligible families my parents and siblings? SO does it mean that my parents can buy unlimited tkts per year?


----------



## krizza

expat5 said:


> How long are you guys waiting for the Golden Call? Because I've been waiting for more than months now.


I received the golden call after 2 months. The weird thing is, she said someone will call me again for other details. So now I;m waiting again


----------



## Netta

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Good morning gemsy62, I hope you can help and advise what i shall expect on a sales position assessment, a multiple choice or a presentation or both?I wish only to have an idea as I am already studying very hard.

Many thanks for your help. Netta


----------



## expat5

krizza said:


> Does anyone know how the 90% discounted tickets works? If I'm single, are my eligible families my parents and siblings? SO does it mean that my parents can buy unlimited tkts per year?


Hello Krizza! I believe you can only avail the 90% discount once you are a regular employee already. And if I'm not mistaken your family will be on a chance passenger status ifever they will avail the 90% discount and its on senority basis. They say if flight is quite full its advisable to get the 50% discount.


----------



## Netta

krizza said:


> Does anyone know how the 90% discounted tickets works? If I'm single, are my eligible families my parents and siblings? SO does it mean that my parents can buy unlimited tkts per year?


Hello Krizza, the travel concession are usually unlimeted.Certainly this depends on the airline. If you are single you can give the 90% on Emirates tickets only to your mum,dad,brothers and sisters unlimetedly.Unfortunately with Emirates you cannot give tickets to friends or boyfriend/girlfriend as this is not permitted. Besides Emirates you can get good discount on other airlines too, called ZED tickets, however families may not have same discount or have concession at all, it depends on the agreement between Emirates and the airline interested.
Please be aware that all 90% tickets are subject to subload, therefore if flights are full you may not get on board.
regards, netta


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> I heard terminal 4 will be operational on January 2013, is that right? Hopefully they will call us soon. Please keep us posted. Good luck to all of us...


actually it's not terminal 4, terminal 4 is in Jebel Ali.(as what other's say),Al maktoum International Airport terminal 4 will be open at the end of 2013.

During our open day(October 21,2012), the facilitators said,, those who succeeded the application process, they will be the pioneer staff of CONCOURSE 3 which is the expansion of Terminal 3 exclusively for Emirates Airlines. Concourse 3 was built only for A380 jumbo airbus..you know, the so called, airbus with spa and shower..
that's why I'm really wishing to be part of the group, this would be really exciting..CROSS FINGERS FOR ALL OF US.


----------



## jannah1824

Concourse 3 will open on january 2013, its the expansion of terminal 3.


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> actually it's not terminal 4, terminal 4 is in Jebel Ali.(as what other's say),Al maktoum International Airport terminal 4 will be open at the end of 2013.
> 
> During our open day(October 21,2012), the facilitators said,, those who succeeded the application process, they will be the pioneer staff of CONCOURSE 3 which is the expansion of Terminal 3 exclusively for Emirates Airlines. Concourse 3 was built only for A380 jumbo airbus..you know, the so called, airbus with spa and shower..
> that's why I'm really wishing to be part of the group, this would be really exciting..CROSS FINGERS FOR ALL OF US.


O i see! Thank you for the info Jannah. Coz during the assessment one of the kabayans there told us that her sister is working with emirates and one of the reasons why they are hiring now is because of the expansion. Maybe that is the concourse 3 that you mentioned.


----------



## Remasberry

jannah1824 said:


> hi adees may I asked when did you attended your final interview, coz I didnt received any e-mail confirmation after my final interview.and what position you're applying for?
> Thanks!



hey jannah, 

my OD was on Sep. 17th , Final interview : Oct. 24th and the call (that i'm accepted and will be contacted shortly ): Nov. 28th. 
i was readying your replies, and just to make u feel a bit relief, til this very moment i did NOT receive any email what so ever. 

a week after the call, i wasn't able to login to the portal -til now- , so that's how i came to know that YES ! i'm in .


----------



## jannah1824

Adees said:


> hey jannah,
> 
> my OD was on Sep. 17th , Final interview : Oct. 24th and the call (that i'm accepted and will be contacted shortly ): Nov. 28th.
> i was readying your replies, and just to make u feel a bit relief, til this very moment i did NOT receive any email what so ever.
> 
> a week after the call, i wasn't able to login to the portal -til now- , so that's how i came to know that YES ! i'm in .


Adees;
Thanks alot, yup it did gave me a bit relief, so i guess need to wait more, I hope so they will also call me..its on your way now if you're on that status coz everyone who had the same scenario got their e-contract, then date of joining afterwards..ALL THE BEST AND GOOD LUCK!


----------



## expat5

Jannah looks like you are on the right track


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Jannah looks like you are on the right track


yaay!!I hope so...
hope we all get the golden call sooner..Ajaah!

PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE..


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> yaay!!I hope so...
> hope we all get the golden call sooner..Ajaah!
> 
> PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE..


I agree with you that patience is a virtue. Looks like our patience is also being tested by EK.


----------



## krizza

guys, how much did you spend on medical and dental for pre-joining in emirates? will they reimburse it?


----------



## jannah1824

krizza said:


> guys, how much did you spend on medical and dental for pre-joining in emirates? will they reimburse it?


hey krizza,
as what i have known, they are only giving 100aed per month for medical and dental 
but you will have it when you finished your 6 months probationary period..others who got an idea please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## expat5

krizza said:


> guys, how much did you spend on medical and dental for pre-joining in emirates? will they reimburse it?


Hi Krizza! Normally medical and dental exams are company expense, not sure with emirates though. You got the gc?


----------



## jannah1824

for pre-joining? i think so they will reimburse it.


----------



## krizza

Yes, I received the GC and I can open my account again. But I didn't accept the offer yet cos I need to talk to the HR first but she's not answering her phone. It was written that they will not reimburse the medical. I don't know how much I'll spend. And everything is very confusing. A lot of things going on in the portal. I don't even know how to start with medicals.. Do I go to HQ first? Ugh..


----------



## jannah1824

krizza said:


> Yes, I received the GC and I can open my account again. But I didn't accept the offer yet cos I need to talk to the HR first but she's not answering her phone. It was written that they will not reimburse the medical. I don't know how much I'll spend. And everything is very confusing. A lot of things going on in the portal. I don't even know how to start with medicals.. Do I go to HQ first? Ugh..


hey krizza,
CONGRATULATIONS, but why they didn't give the step by step procedure as far as I know, you will upload the medical results on your portal because that is what other's do but if you have some clarifications and you want to surely enlighten, maybe you're right you may go to the HQ.


----------



## jannah1824

Krizza, could you please tell us how long does it take till you receive your GC?I mean the whole timeline from your OD date. thanks, I hope I'm not asking too much..lol.. =)


----------



## expat5

krizza said:


> Yes, I received the GC and I can open my account again. But I didn't accept the offer yet cos I need to talk to the HR first but she's not answering her phone. It was written that they will not reimburse the medical. I don't know how much I'll spend. And everything is very confusing. A lot of things going on in the portal. I don't even know how to start with medicals.. Do I go to HQ first? Ugh..


Congrats Krizza! Guess it is best to talk with the HR first. But if you will ask me it is worth it to spend for the medical. Hope you will get in touch with HR soon. Cheers!


----------



## Emiratesdreamer

*Same message*

After one day of my final interview, i received the same email as many as of you did that says "We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. "

can anyone please advise what does this email means? Is it a good sign or a bad sign?


----------



## thinklink

Emiratesdreamer said:


> After one day of my final interview, i received the same email as many as of you did that says "We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. "
> 
> can anyone please advise what does this email means? Is it a good sign or a bad sign?


Hey there, I got the same email as you after one day of the final interview. Guess it's neither good, nor bad.. We just have to wait... 'Patience is a Virtue!' 

What position were you interviewed for? 
Cheers!


----------



## expat5

Emiratesdreamer said:


> After one day of my final interview, i received the same email as many as of you did that says "We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. "
> 
> can anyone please advise what does this email means? Is it a good sign or a bad sign?


Hello emirates dreamer! Most probably it is a good sign coz most of us who got the same email are either got the call from HR or waiting for it. When did you had the final interview? Is your final interview with HR? GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US!


----------



## Emiratesdreamer

thinklink said:


> Hey there, I got the same email as you after one day of the final interview. Guess it's neither good, nor bad.. We just have to wait... 'Patience is a Virtue!'
> 
> What position were you interviewed for?
> Cheers!


I was interviewd for "customer service agent" and yes we have to wait, patience is all we got  good luck


----------



## Emiratesdreamer

expat5 said:


> Hello emirates dreamer! Most probably it is a good sign coz most of us who got the same email are either got the call from HR or waiting for it. When did you had the final interview? Is your final interview with HR? GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US!


My interview was two days ago, and yes my final interview was with the HR at the career centre, good luck to all of us


----------



## krizza

jannah1824 said:


> Krizza, could you please tell us how long does it take till you receive your GC?I mean the whole timeline from your OD date. thanks, I hope I'm not asking too much..lol.. =)


I don't remember the exact dates. I attended the open day last October, was interviewed one week after. I did not receive any emails after the interview if I was selected or not. Two weeks later, I got a call asking if I was still interested with the job, I said yes. Then two weeks had gone and someone had called again and asked me the same question and I said yes again. Nothing happened after that. Last week, I received the golden call. But instead of giving me all the details, she said someone will call me again within the week. No one called me the whole week but I received an email from them just this week, congratulating me and gave all the details for my portal. 

I accepted the offer just today morning. I didn't know what to do at first. The portal was kind of confusing. In the portal, I was asked to upload and fill out all necessary details and to go to HQ for medical appointment. I went to the HQ this morning and I realized that those weren't the right steps. 

The first thing you have to do is go to the HQ and bring your original passport for the police clearance ( I didn't know about this before and I didn't bring my passport so I have to go back there again on Sunday). Only after the police clearance is done then they'll give the appointment for medical. <-- All these are not written in the portal and it really is kind of confusing, good thing I visited the HQ this morning


----------



## life20111

*hey*



krizza said:


> I don't remember the exact dates. I attended the open day last October, was interviewed one week after. I did not receive any emails after the interview if I was selected or not. Two weeks later, I got a call asking if I was still interested with the job, I said yes. Then two weeks had gone and someone had called again and asked me the same question and I said yes again. Nothing happened after that. Last week, I received the golden call. But instead of giving me all the details, she said someone will call me again within the week. No one called me the whole week but I received an email from them just this week, congratulating me and gave all the details for my portal.
> 
> I accepted the offer just today morning. I didn't know what to do at first. The portal was kind of confusing. In the portal, I was asked to upload and fill out all necessary details and to go to HQ for medical appointment. I went to the HQ this morning and I realized that those weren't the right steps.
> 
> The first thing you have to do is go to the HQ and bring your original passport for the police clearance ( I didn't know about this before and I didn't bring my passport so I have to go back there again on Sunday). Only after the police clearance is done then they'll give the appointment for medical. <-- All these are not written in the portal and it really is kind of confusing, good thing I visited the HQ this morning


but what if your passport is with current job and you dont want to ask them for it or tell them about what can happen ?


----------



## Laraata

krizza said:


> Yes, I received the GC and I can open my account again. But I didn't accept the offer yet cos I need to talk to the HR first but she's not answering her phone. It was written that they will not reimburse the medical. I don't know how much I'll spend. And everything is very confusing. A lot of things going on in the portal. I don't even know how to start with medicals.. Do I go to HQ first? Ugh..


Hi kRizza,
congratulations. i have the same problem my hr is never answering her phone, can you send me a pm - maybe we could discuss some details together.i already finished with clearance and medicals.thanks


----------



## shabin

hi friends....is there any one joining as customer service agent for termina 2 next month???i finished the pre clearance and they advise me to resign.....does any one know prior to how many days they will issue the visa???coz once their visa is done i want to sponsor my family. thanks......


----------



## Laraata

shabin said:


> hi friends....is there any one joining as customer service agent for termina 2 next month???i finished the pre clearance and they advise me to resign.....does any one know prior to how many days they will issue the visa???coz once their visa is done i want to sponsor my family. thanks......


hi Shabin, they also advised me to resing and yesterday was my last day at work.my date of joining is after 4 days but still i have no news about the visa.r u working here in dubai also?do u know about the 6 month ban from labour?is it affecting the new visa from emirates? i will keep u posted if i have news


----------



## shabin

Laraata said:


> hi Shabin, they also advised me to resing and yesterday was my last day at work.my date of joining is after 4 days but still i have no news about the visa.r u working here in dubai also?do u know about the 6 month ban from labour?is it affecting the new visa from emirates? i will keep u posted if i have news


actually i from free zone visa...if u dnt complete 2 years in your current company there will be ban automatically...but in emirates its not a problem...we dont have labour...its immigration visa....so nothing to worry...when you joining??did you cancel your visa???which terminal you will be???


----------



## Laraata

shabin said:


> actually i from free zone visa...if u dnt complete 2 years in your current company there will be ban automatically...but in emirates its not a problem...we dont have labour...its immigration visa....so nothing to worry...when you joining??did you cancel your visa???which terminal you will be???


thank you for the info. i have to join after 4 days. i just finished my 1 month resignation notice yesterday and my boss will cancel the visa on sunday. also on sunday i will go to HQ to clarify all details with them as there is no time left. did u resign from ur job?hope all will be ok for all of us.good luck


----------



## shabin

Laraata said:


> thank you for the info. i have to join after 4 days. i just finished my 1 month resignation notice yesterday and my boss will cancel the visa on sunday. also on sunday i will go to HQ to clarify all details with them as there is no time left. did u resign from ur job?hope all will be ok for all of us.good luck


i resigned...by sunday or monday they will cancel my visa...i don't know how long it will take to process visa from emirates as i want to organiza visa for my family??are you in terminal 2???


----------



## krizza

Laraata said:


> Hi kRizza,
> congratulations. i have the same problem my hr is never answering her phone, can you send me a pm - maybe we could discuss some details together.i already finished with clearance and medicals.thanks


Hi! I sent you a pm but I don't know if it got through. 

Can you tell me the step by step things you did after you opened your portal? When you went to the HQ, did they also advised you to bring your original passport for clearance? How many days did you wait after that? How long was the process? 

I wonder why they gave the HR's phone number but they don't answer their phone. I also tried to send them a question in the portal but no one replied.


----------



## krizza

shabin said:


> hi friends....is there any one joining as customer service agent for termina 2 next month???i finished the pre clearance and they advise me to resign.....does any one know prior to how many days they will issue the visa???coz once their visa is done i want to sponsor my family. thanks......


Hi! We have the same position. I will work in terminal 2. Have you attended the briefing or training? When is your joining date?


----------



## shabin

krizza said:


> Hi! We have the same position. I will work in terminal 2. Have you attended the briefing or training? When is your joining date?


hi krizzaa...my joining date is Jan 14...wen is urs?hr coordinator advise me to proceed with d cacellation...wer R U up to now??


----------



## krizza

shabin said:


> hi krizzaa...my joining date is Jan 14...wen is urs?hr coordinator advise me to proceed with d cacellation...wer R U up to now??


Mine is first week of Feb. I just accepted the contract yesterday. I went to HQ for the pre-joining formalities and was told to bring the orig passport for police clearance. Do you know how long it will take for the process? How many days for police clearance and medical? I'm really clueless about the step by step things to do and the the HR that was assigned to me is not responding to any form of communication.


----------



## shabin

krizza said:


> Mine is first week of Feb. I just accepted the contract yesterday. I went to HQ for the pre-joining formalities and was told to bring the orig passport for police clearance. Do you know how long it will take for the process? How many days for police clearance and medical? I'm really clueless about the step by step things to do and the the HR that was assigned to me is not responding to any form of communication.


its better to do police clearance from outside any police station in dxb..it will take 2 days to recieve your clearance...once you get that just hand over to hr counter...then they will gve appointment for medical...its better if you can pm me or get in touch with personal mail so tht will discuss in detail...i think your hr coordinator will be a lady?


----------



## shabin

shabin said:


> its better to do police clearance from outside any police station in dxb..it will take 2 days to recieve your clearance...once you get that just hand over to hr counter...then they will gve appointment for medical...its better if you can pm me or get in touch with personal mail so tht will discuss in detail...i think your hr coordinator will be a lady?


hi krizza...have gone through the PM??


----------



## UAE

*hi*

Hi there , everybody 

i have been enjoying reading your posts from the beginning to feel the thril from joining such a great organization ,

i was applying in a position in Saudi Arabia Dnata , 

The problem is i got to know that most of the popularity there are from india 

i do not have any problem with Indians but you know politics i am afraid that i wont be selected becouse of my nationality 

any how i got my first phone interview last week and i really do not know how it is going to be . please wish me luck


----------



## thinklink

Hello guys, anyone heard anything from EK today? Still nothing for me after the ‘positive' email...

It's really testing my patience...


----------



## expat5

thinklink said:


> Hello guys, anyone heard anything from EK today? Still nothing for me after the ‘positive' email...
> 
> It's really testing my patience...


Hello thinklink! Yeah I guess that's how it is with EK. I've been waiting for months now since my last interview.


----------



## expat5

Hi! Shabin, Laraata and Krizza, did you follow up on your application or you just patiently waited for the call from HR? Congrats to you! Cheers!


----------



## UAE

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## expat5

Hello Everyone! Anybody received a GC today?


----------



## UAE

*still*



expat5 said:


> Hello Everyone! Anybody received a GC today?


still waiting i have crossed every thing my fingers my legs even my guitar !!!:ranger:


----------



## thinklink

expat5 said:


> Hello Everyone! Anybody received a GC today?


Hi, I was just checking my account but I couldn't log on anymore...And it shows this message 'You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest'. 

Will I get my GC soon?


----------



## expat5

UAE said:


> Patience is a virtue. [/QUOTE
> 
> Still confused on when to stop waiting.  This waiting process is a mixture of confusion & excitement.


----------



## expat5

You definitely will thinklink! As what I've read from the thread most of them who received the GC got that email first. Looks like you will have a very happy new year! Congrats! 




thinklink said:


> Hi, I was just checking my account but I couldn't log on anymore...And it shows this message 'You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest'.
> 
> Will I get my GC soon?


----------



## UAE

expat5 said:


> UAE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is a virtue. [/QUOTE
> 
> Still confused on when to stop waiting.  This waiting process is a mixture of confusion & excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> ya you feel like happy and sad at the same time :juggle:
Click to expand...


----------



## expat5

Thinklink could you please give us your timeline before you got the email that you will be contacted? You are applying for what position?


----------



## expat5

life20111 said:


> hey everyone wish you are doing fine .....
> do anyone know if it means something that the ad of the job is already finished and opened with a new closing date but my application is still under review but before i could update but now the tab of update is gone does this means anything
> thanks


Hello life! Any update on your status because we are on the same situation.


----------



## UAE

expat5 said:


> Hello life! Any update on your status because we are on the same situation.


Same thing over here !!


----------



## life20111

*hi*

Same situation as all of you 
i got the mail on 12 sept and still waiting the GC for Airport service Agent position 
and no new on the portal too 
what i know is any change should be starting January as the new plan and budget for them plus opening the new concourse 

best wishes for all


----------



## paupau

*Ek csa*

Hi! 

Anyone here who attended the final interview for EK CSA post on December 10?
Any changes or updates regarding your application will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## thinklink

My FI is on 16th Dec and I couldn't log on my account anymore, it's showing 'You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest' for 3 days. So far I haven't heard anything from them, no email, no phone... Still waiting...


----------



## paupau

thinklink said:


> My FI is on 16th Dec and I couldn't log on my account anymore, it's showing 'You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest' for 3 days. So far I haven't heard anything from them, no email, no phone... Still waiting...


Hi Thinklink, just to clarify that's for the Cabin Services Assistant post?


----------



## thinklink

paupau said:


> Hi Thinklink, just to clarify that's for the Cabin Services Assistant post?


Hi paupau, the position is Customer Sales and Support Agent.


----------



## paupau

thinklink said:


> Hi paupau, the position is Customer Sales and Support Agent.


Oh I see, I thought you were one of my batch mates during the final interview. Congratulations! The result was pretty fast compared to others. Same thing for me, my status is still Under Review and my visa is expiring on January 6. tsk


----------



## expat5

Good afternoon! Any good news from anybody?


----------



## UAE

Just after inquiry i received an e-mail that they will start ot re-check on Jan 2013


----------



## expat5

UAE said:


> Just after inquiry i received an e-mail that they will start ot re-check on Jan 2013


Hello UAE! 
How did you inquire? Did you call them? And the email states that they will re check your application?


----------



## UAE

just an e-mail


----------



## mano123

*Quote*

Good morning,
I have a questionwhould like to ask you.
I have resigned already as per my coordinator advised me. But my joining date on the portal delayed from end of Jan to end of Feb. So I am worry about my visa and my accmmodation. After my visa cancelled from here, if I could not get new visa, could not join Dnata. Where shall I go?
Sorry,just little confuse....


----------



## emma2012

Thank you all for all the info you all have share with us all, 
im interested in applying a position with emirates, within the HR,,,
and was wondering what grade would that be? a approx grade within the HR positions?
so the first step once you applied is they will send you a email? or you do a skype interview?
than if successful they will fly you down to dubai?
they will provide for you hotel/flight tickets?
so how many steps are there in this process of landing a job with HR?
will you get a single accommodation or shared for those who work in HR?
and it seems from what you guys wrote that the waiting process is veryyyy long....
so from application to date of join is what? 3months or more?
sorry for all the questions
would be thankful if someone could shed some light on this   thank you
and congrats to those who got a job with this company!!!:clap2: well done!!!
i actually read a article saying emirates is one of the hardest companies to get a job with


----------



## expat5

*Email*



UAE said:


> just an e-mail


Good Morning Everyone! Hi UAE! may I ask if you email it to an HR Coordinator? 

Good luck to all!


----------



## thinklink

mano123 said:


> Good morning,
> I have a questionwhould like to ask you.
> I have resigned already as per my coordinator advised me. But my joining date on the portal delayed from end of Jan to end of Feb. So I am worry about my visa and my accmmodation. After my visa cancelled from here, if I could not get new visa, could not join Dnata. Where shall I go?
> Sorry,just little confuse....


hey mano,

First of all! Congratualtions! How long did you wait to hear from the coordinator after your final interview? And after the portal changed to 'you will be contacted by ...at the earliest'?

With regards to your visa situation, not to worry since you have already secured a new job with Emirates. You can get a toursit visa for one month easily and do an 'visa run' to a neighbouring country and come back with it. 

Emirates will then change your toursit visa to employment visa, all you have to do is to exit the country and come back again.

Another option for you is NOT to get a toursit visa but fly back to China to take a holiday and come back when Emirates gets the employment visa ready for you.

Hope this helps!
Xiexie


----------



## UAE

expat5 said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Hi UAE! may I ask if you email it to an HR Coordinator?
> 
> Good luck to all!


Yes. Wish me luck!


----------



## expat5

UAE said:


> Yes. Wish me luck!


Good luck UAE! Happy 2013!


----------



## expat5

mano123 said:


> Good morning,
> I have a questionwhould like to ask you.
> I have resigned already as per my coordinator advised me. But my joining date on the portal delayed from end of Jan to end of Feb. So I am worry about my visa and my accmmodation. After my visa cancelled from here, if I could not get new visa, could not join Dnata. Where shall I go?
> Sorry,just little confuse....


Hello Mano! Congrats! Did you ask hr about your situation?


----------



## thinklink

Hello folks, Hope you all had a wonderful New Year celebration! I did and I saw the stunning fireworks show at Burj Khalifa! But the London one is even better, coz it's much longer and brilliantly synchronised with the music!!! Anyway, has anyone who's been waiting to here from EK heard anything from them so far? Any sort of updates? Please share!

I'm still waiting....


----------



## thinklink

Dear All, I applied for EK cabin crew position online a couple of weeks ago and now just found out that I am invited for interview in my home country --China with an agency called FASCO. (As far as I know, it is compulsory to use FASCO to hire Chinese cabin crews). I am quite excited about this!

However, I have been interviewed in Dubai by EK HQ half a month ago for a non-CC position, for which the resulting is still pending. 

The problem is, according to the recruitment rules by EK, those who have already been interviewed by EK within 6 month of AD or within 1 year of Final will not be considered..

My question is, does this rule apply to all situations, although I was interviewed by EK for a different position?

Your advice/ thoughts will be highly appreciated!

Many thanks!


----------



## UAE

Just received another offer from another company .. 

and i really worried about EK if they will replay to me soon or not this long time period of HR really makes a lot of trouble .....


i really do not know what should i do now as you know a bird in hand is better than 10 on the tree even if it was EK still waiting " YA Mosahel ! "


----------



## thinklink

UAE said:


> Just received another offer from another company ..
> 
> and i really worried about EK if they will replay to me soon or not this long time period of HR really makes a lot of trouble .....
> 
> 
> i really do not know what should i do now as you know a bird in hand is better than 10 on the tree even if it was EK still waiting " YA Mosahel ! "


It is indeed, I could't agree with you more!

It can be quite frustrating especially when you have other offer already...


----------



## Sumajacob

Hii... I am btech graduate..nw dng mtech..Heard like bulk job openings in Emirates Airlines n Dubai airport.how can i apply?? From where will i get necessary information..?


----------



## UAE

*hi again*

 i need some one have experience with interviews inside dnata in Dubai please 

just msg me we need to talk urgently 


thank you


----------



## thinklink

My status is still showing 'You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest'.

It's been almost 3 weeks now but I still haven't heard anything from EK...


----------



## UAE

so is there any way we can kill every body else in the interview ?  Just kidding


----------



## expat5

UAE said:


> so is there any way we can kill every body else in the interview ?  Just kidding


Hello UAE! So how was your interview?


----------



## UAE

expat5 said:


> Hello UAE! So how was your interview?


Still not done yet if any body done it I need a lot of info please


----------



## mano123

expat5 said:


> Hello Mano! Congrats! Did you ask hr about your situation?


yes, i did, but her answer was also not clear, just ask me to get the visa cancellation. you think emirates will accommodate me after i got the new visa?


----------



## expat5

mano123 said:


> yes, i did, but her answer was also not clear, just ask me to get the visa cancellation. you think emirates will accommodate me after i got the new visa?


A friend of mine who is now with emirates once told me that there is nothing impossible with emirates. If they want you they will hire you and take care of your visa issues. I guess it will be safe to say that you do what you are instructed to do. You are lucky though, coz you are now just waiting for their instruction compared to us who are still patiently waiting for the golden call. 

Hope everything will turn out well. Happy 2013!


----------



## UAE

*going to dubai*

Guys, i am going to Dubai for the interview , so please who ever went thru this process please contact me i have ton of questions about it .

thank you very much


----------



## thinklink

hello guys!! How are you all doing? I received a text message and email from Emirates HR today congratulating me with the offer!! Finally!!! But I have accepted it yet...My proposed DOJ is 05-MAR-13

Did anyone else also receive good news today?


----------



## thinklink

Hoops, sorry, should be 'I haven't accepted it yet'..

I am still waiting to hear from another company regarding my interview result


----------



## UAE

thinklink said:


> Hoops, sorry, should be 'I haven't accepted it yet'..
> 
> I am still waiting to hear from another company regarding my interview result


Congrated dude. Can I ask you about the interview? As mine is after 7 days and I feel like jumping at shadows over here


----------



## thinklink

UAE said:


> Congrated dude. Can I ask you about the interview? As mine is after 7 days and I feel like jumping at shadows over here


Take it easy! The interview is not difficult, just be yourself, you'll be fine! 

All other detailed information regarding the interview, I'm sure you'll be able to find them in this thread.


----------



## thinklink

Hello Guys! A hearty good morning greeting to you all!

Please can you advise below:

I have been selected by EK for a Grade 4 position, and now am at the stage of accepting the contract. Looking at the salary that they offer, it's not really that appealing to me as I have a master's degree and worked in UK for 2 years and UAE for 7 month, so I am not entry level. 

Would it still be possible to negotiate the package with HR Coordinate? And how?

Thanks!


----------



## UAE

thinklink said:


> Hello Guys! A hearty good morning greeting to you all!
> 
> Please can you advise below:
> 
> I have been selected by EK for a Grade 4 position, and now am at the stage of accepting the contract. Looking at the salary that they offer, it's not really that appealing to me as I have a master's degree and worked in UK for 2 years and UAE for 7 month, so I am not entry level.
> 
> Would it still be possible to negotiate the package with HR Coordinate? And how?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you have the answer to your self !! 

inform them that you are overqualified for this position and the salary wont go with you !


----------



## ashwin90

*Hi*



gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Hi ,

I have been interviewed by DNATA for the post of SDO and it has been a month i have not received any mail or feedback .


----------



## UAE

Sitting in a bunker here behind my wall
Waiting for the worms to come.
In perfect isolation here behind my wall
Waiting for the worms to come.


hehehe


----------



## thinklink

I am now starting to have a second thought as to whether I should accept Emirates contract or not.

It's Customer Service Agent--Dnata, Grade 4 position. Salary wise, it isn't good but rather sad looking to be honest, and the position is a bit low as far as I am concerned. 

Just a couple of questions, 

1. What career progressions are there available for this position? 
2.Can I move to other departments after I join the group within several months if I am performing well? Or do I have to complete one year?
3. In terms of salary, is it still negotiable? 

I have only 2 days left to accept the offer and I couldn't get hold of the HR coordinator.
Any suggestions/advice everyone?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## NjxNA

1. What career progressions are there available for this position? 

Can't help you here but I guess it's exactly the same as other departments. Juat keep in mind the huge number of people working in the Customer Support for Emirates.

2.Can I move to other departments after I join the group within several months if I am performing well? Or do I have to complete one year?

The second one and you will need the approval of your line manager anyway.

3. In terms of salary, is it still negotiable? 

As most of people here said in the past, asking for more will not hurt you. There are salary bands, you can ask, the worst thing that might happen is them saying no.


----------



## thinklink

NjxNA said:


> 1. What career progressions are there available for this position?
> 
> Can't help you here but I guess it's exactly the same as other departments. Just keep in mind the huge number of people working in the Customer Support for Emirates.
> 
> 2.Can I move to other departments after I join the group within several months if I am performing well? Or do I have to complete one year?
> 
> The second one and you will need the approval of your line manager anyway.
> 
> 3. In terms of salary, is it still negotiable?
> 
> As most of people here said in the past, asking for more will not hurt you. There are salary bands, you can ask, the worst thing that might happen is them saying no.


Thank you very much NjxNa! I have accepted the offer online but I will still try to contact the HR coordinator to talk to her regarding salary, so far I couldn't reach her. Strange enough, I didn't get any phone call from them but all email/text msg, now that I have accepted the contract, hopefully they will call me to advise following procedures...


----------



## NjxNA

thinklink said:


> Thank you very much NjxNa! I have accepted the offer online but I will still try to contact the HR coordinator to talk to her regarding salary, so far I couldn't reach her. Strange enough, I didn't get any phone call from them but all email/text msg, now that I have accepted the contract, hopefully they will call me to advise following procedures...


Recruiters and coordinators are different. You'll be now assigned a coordinator who will guide you through the pre joining procedures. They are really helpful usually (always keep in mind the number of people hired per week they have to take care of).


----------



## jannah1824

hi guys, how's everything? any news?
does anyone of you got any idea about my matters..
its been 2 months and two weeks now since my final interview and up to now I didn't received any mail like most of you have received after your FI. Should I consider it as UNSUCCESSFUL even though my HR coordinator provided me his contact for further updates regarding my application he just said it was successful but there was no further e-mail confirmation, It really frustrate me now..=(

thank you, and congratulations for those who just received their contract!!


----------



## thinklink

jannah1824 said:


> hi guys, how's everything? any news?
> does anyone of you got any idea about my matters..
> its been 2 months and two weeks now since my final interview and up to now I didn't received any mail like most of you have received after your FI. Should I consider it as UNSUCCESSFUL even though my HR coordinator provided me his contact for further updates regarding my application he just said it was successful but there was no further e-mail confirmation, It really frustrate me now..=(
> 
> thank you, and congratulations for those who just received their contract!!


Hi Jannah, How come yours is taking so long?!

I have received my offer now and I have been trying to contact the HR coordinator but the number provided in the portal can never be reached...and I didn't get any phone call from them....Strange.

Anyway, Good luck to you!


----------



## jannah1824

thinklink said:


> Hi Jannah, How come yours is taking so long?!
> 
> I have received my offer now and I have been trying to contact the HR coordinator but the number provided in the portal can never be reached...and I didn't get any phone call from them....Strange.
> 
> Anyway, Good luck to you!


Hi thinklink,

Thanks for your reply. I really don't know. I felt like I am on hang situation, I'll be thankful if they will just tell me if I wasn't selected at all but this Hr coordinator already gave me a word that I am selected but I dont know why I didn't received any e-mail confirmation. Actually they are not really answering that provided number, I also have it. The Hr who facilitate my interview gave me his own mobile number coz after my FI he told me it will be very hard to contact the career center.,unfortunately he's not replying/attending my queries and calls. on your side, I think so with regards to your contract, they will surely attend you if you will go directly to the Career center since you've already got your contract.


----------



## jannah1824

Actually, this is what really happens:
I was shortlisted for Cashier-G5 position, I took the mathematical, English, and situational Test.
after two weeks I was invited for FI but surprisingly on different position,Airport Services Agent, a One on one interview with a local gentleman,after mins. of Q and A he informed me I am selected (right away) that really made me almost jumping on my feet..sadly I ended up waiting for any formal e-mail confirmation like most of you received,,but up to now..THERE IS NOTHING!


----------



## adha

jannah1824 said:


> Actually, this is what really happens:
> I was shortlisted for Cashier-G5 position, I took the mathematical, English, and situational Test.
> after two weeks I was invited for FI but surprisingly on different position,Airport Services Agent, a One on one interview with a local gentleman,after mins. of Q and A he informed me I am selected (right away) that really made me almost jumping on my feet..sadly I ended up waiting for any formal e-mail confirmation like most of you received,,but up to now..THERE IS NOTHING!


dear just be wait for good time
i am 100% sure if once they told you even verbally that u r selected even you didt received the Email they will call you
same was the case with me. my interview was in August 2012,they verbally told me that you are selected,i waited and waited almost 4 months.now only in the start of JAN 2013 I received golden call 
so dont worry and be happy


----------



## jannah1824

adha said:


> dear just be wait for good time
> i am 100% sure if once they told you even verbally that u r selected even you didt received the Email they will call you
> same was the case with me. my interview was in August 2012,they verbally told me that you are selected,i waited and waited almost 4 months.now only in the start of JAN 2013 I received golden call
> so dont worry and be happy


Hi Adha,

Thank you so much my Dear, you don't know how much you have raised my HOPE, I am actually on 0.001% of Hope before i have read your reply. Yes, I will do that, I will just patiently wait for that..:clap2::clap2::clap2:

thank you once again and congratulations to you.
ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## expat5

Congrats thinklink! Please keep us posted


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> Actually, this is what really happens:
> I was shortlisted for Cashier-G5 position, I took the mathematical, English, and situational Test.
> after two weeks I was invited for FI but surprisingly on different position,Airport Services Agent, a One on one interview with a local gentleman,after mins. of Q and A he informed me I am selected (right away) that really made me almost jumping on my feet..sadly I ended up waiting for any formal e-mail confirmation like most of you received,,but up to now..THERE IS NOTHING!


Hi Jannah! I also applied for the same position and was interviewed for the cashier position. Do you still have communication with applicants during the assessment?


----------



## thinklink

expat5 said:


> Congrats thinklink! Please keep us posted


Thanks expat 5! I received the 'Advise to Resign' email today. 

I have just tendered my resignation letter to the employer, you can't tell how joyful and relaxed I am now. My current employer is 'second to none'....


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Hi Jannah! I also applied for the same position and was interviewed for the cashier position. Do you still have communication with applicants during the assessment?


hi there,
actually that is my mistake, I didn't bother to gather their numbers..
now that i wanted to look for any updates, I can find any way but to check on this forum, anyway this forum really help us.
By the way when did you attended your OD/assessment?


----------



## kibeida

Hey All

Id like to know if Dnata staff have concessional travel rights?

Thanx


----------



## kibeida

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Hey gemsy

Id like to know if Dnata staff have concessional travel rights?

Thanx


----------



## jannah1824

kibeida said:


> Hey All
> 
> Id like to know if Dnata staff have concessional travel rights?
> 
> Thanx


yes,they have


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> hi there,
> actually that is my mistake, I didn't bother to gather their numbers..
> now that i wanted to look for any updates, I can find any way but to check on this forum, anyway this forum really help us.
> By the way when did you attended your OD/assessment?


Hi Jannah! Same mistake that I had, I should have asked for my co applicants contact information.

My assessment date was last week of may and last interview was first week of september. My account never changed from under review so like the rest I do not know where I stand.


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Hi Jannah! Same mistake that I had, I should have asked for my co applicants contact information.
> 
> My assessment date was last week of may and last interview was first week of september. My account never changed from under review so like the rest I do not know where I stand.


Expat,

Lets just wait for it. thats the only thing we can do for the mean time. At least your luckier than me, coz mine is still on "applied status"..


----------



## UAE

adha said:


> dear just be wait for good time
> i am 100% sure if once they told you even verbally that u r selected even you didt received the Email they will call you
> same was the case with me. my interview was in August 2012,they verbally told me that you are selected,i waited and waited almost 4 months.now only in the start of JAN 2013 I received golden call
> so dont worry and be happy


Dear adha 

can you till us what kind of job you got wit EK ?


----------



## kibeida

jannah1824 said:


> yes,they have


Does the grade matter :: I think Ill be getting EK 05.


----------



## jannah1824

kibeida said:


> Does the grade matter :: I think Ill be getting EK 05.


As far as I know grade doesn't matter, but to make it sure, you can check it in your portal then go to Employee Benefits section..


----------



## jannah1824

kibeida said:


> Does the grade matter :: I think Ill be getting EK 05.


what position you're applying for?if you don't mind, on what status you are now?

thanks!!


----------



## kibeida

jannah1824 said:


> what position you're applying for?if you don't mind, on what status you are now?
> 
> thanks!!


The position is Ramp Operations Team Leader and im currently waiting for the Visa procedures or thats what the website says


----------



## jannah1824

kibeida said:


> The position is Ramp Operations Team Leader and im currently waiting for the Visa procedures or thats what the website says


I see, congratulations to you!! I think so that position is more than Grade 5, probably it would be 6, because I know someone working in EK as Senior in ramp operation and he is in G5. If you are team leader then it is a higher position (if I'm not mistaken). How long you've waited for your golden call/confirmation?


----------



## kibeida

Thanks, well Im not sure what u guys mean by a golden exactly but the first call i got after the interview was around a month later give or take. Id also like to know more about the overtime and how often are u required to do over time hours.

Thanx again


----------



## jannah1824

kibeida said:


> Thanks, well Im not sure what u guys mean by a golden exactly but the first call i got after the interview was around a month later give or take. Id also like to know more about the overtime and how often are u required to do over time hours.
> 
> Thanx again


We're calling it golden call coz being called by Emirates regarding our application is very valuable for us knowing that application really takes time, procedures are lengthy, and it is very hard to be shortlisted. Some application waited for a year, so in your side you are one of the lucky candidate coz you didn't wait that much, unlike some of us. regarding the overtime, I don't have any idea, well they will discuss it to you later, did they already send you your contract through your portal?

Good luck to you and please do update us with your application..


----------



## kibeida

jannah1824 said:


> We're calling it golden call coz being called by Emirates regarding our application is very valuable for us knowing that application really takes time, procedures are lengthy, and it is very hard to be shortlisted. Some application waited for a year, so in your side you are one of the lucky candidate coz you didn't wait that much, unlike some of us. regarding the overtime, I don't have any idea, well they will discuss it to you later, did they already send you your contract through your portal?
> 
> Good luck to you and please do update us with your application..


If thats the case I guess Im lucky 
so yes I did receive the contract, signed it then they asked me to come over to the Emirates HQ where I had this messed up briefing with lots of other new recruits who apparently are coming for another job and most of what HR guys were saying had nothing to do with me which got me wondering why did they put me with them in the same briefing.
anyways they asked me to wait for a call regarding a medical check which i never got, then just last Monday they asked me to send some copies of my visa and pp which they said is for some security check and then yesterday they asked me to submit my resignation.
thats all


----------



## kibeida

kibeida said:


> If thats the case I guess Im lucky
> so yes I did receive the contract, signed it then they asked me to come over to the Emirates HQ where I had this messed up briefing with lots of other new recruits who apparently are coming for another job and most of what HR guys were saying had nothing to do with me which got me wondering why did they put me with them in the same briefing.
> anyways they asked me to wait for a call regarding a medical check which i never got, then just last Monday they asked me to send some copies of my visa and pp which they said is for some security check and then yesterday they asked me to submit my resignation.
> thats all


By the way 
My visit visa expires on Sunday so Ill be leaving on Sunday morning
and since they never called me regarding the medical check, should i be worried plus how many medical checks are there


----------



## jannah1824

kibeida said:


> By the way
> My visit visa expires on Sunday so Ill be leaving on Sunday morning
> and since they never called me regarding the medical check, should i be worried plus how many medical checks are there


Did you inform your hr coordinator regarding you visa matters?, you should have asked them. As what I have heard, its medical (blood test, x-ray, urine test) then dental. Are you in visit visa? if they will not call you before it expires you should extend it, (only my advise). I hope they will call you soon.


----------



## kibeida

My assigned HR coordinator doesnt answer the phone but Iv mentioned it to the all the guys who called me from HR, the ones who did the briefing plus posted it in the query section in the portal. 
Id like to ask u again how many medicals are there cuz i get this impression that there are 2 of them.
By the way whats ur status and how come u know so much?


----------



## jannah1824

kibeida said:


> My assigned HR coordinator doesnt answer the phone but Iv mentioned it to the all the guys who called me from HR, the ones who did the briefing plus posted it in the query section in the portal.
> Id like to ask u again how many medicals are there cuz i get this impression that there are 2 of them.
> By the way whats ur status and how come u know so much?


my best friend is there working for Dnata Customer Services she's been there for 4 years.. i'm always asking her everything. She once told me that sometimes the timeline of your application depends on the HR coordinator who's handling you. I agreed with her the assigned HR for me is a local guy, I have his contact but never answers my calls and queries. After telling me I am selected he never in touch with me again.. Medical requires, blood test, x-ray, urine test and dental that is what she told me, so just the same as whenever you're applying for any job, nothing's really different.


----------



## jannah1824

jannah1824 said:


> my best friend is there working for Dnata Customer Services she's been there for 4 years.. i'm always asking her everything. She once told me that sometimes the timeline of your application depends on the HR coordinator who's handling you. I agreed with her the assigned HR for me is a local guy, I have his contact but never answers my calls and queries. After telling me I am selected he never in touch with me again.. Medical requires, blood test, x-ray, urine test and dental that is what she told me, so just the same as whenever you're applying for any job, nothing's really different.


My status?? I AM currently on HANG status..
Kidding aside, still waiting..my portal never change from "shortlisted status". nomails after Successful interview, its been 2 months and 2 weeks after my FI. the last time I talk to my HR coordinator was last month, I asked him if my application is on hold, he just told me that, "you are surely selected but we are not tagging yet..(don't know he means by that actually)


----------



## kibeida

Good Luck and I hope they contact really soon


----------



## life20111

*hey*



kibeida said:


> By the way
> My visit visa expires on Sunday so Ill be leaving on Sunday morning
> and since they never called me regarding the medical check, should i be worried plus how many medical checks are there



i think u must have went to them with your visa copy to know what u can do before sunday coz i am sure they can forget about it


----------



## life20111

*hello everyone*

any idea how long does it take from the time the portal close and that the hr will call u in the earliest


----------



## life20111

*hi*

i got this message and want to know what is the timeline to be contacted or its depends from application to another 


You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest


----------



## thinklink

life20111 said:


> i got this message and want to know what is the timeline to be contacted or its depends from application to another
> 
> 
> You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest


hi life 20111, taking from my own experience, you will probably hear from them after 3 weeks... good luck...

In my case, it took 3 weeks and I was notified via text msg and email, never did I receive any phone call. I have done the online portal necessities and have also resigned from my present job but am still waiting to hear from them re following steps. 

Honestly, the waiting period really is very long!:ranger:


----------



## life20111

thinklink said:


> hi life 20111, taking from my own experience, you will probably hear from them after 3 weeks... good luck...
> 
> In my case, it took 3 weeks and I was notified via text msg and email, never did I receive any phone call. I have done the online portal necessities and have also resigned from my present job but am still waiting to hear from them re following steps.
> 
> Honestly, the waiting period really is very long!:ranger:


hi thinklink 
i already waited for 4 month now so 2 or 3 weeks will be okay and not okay  
but what can i say .....nothing 
lets hope more
anyway tell me how is your process going now......since u got the contract


----------



## expat5

life20111 said:


> i got this message and want to know what is the timeline to be contacted or its depends from application to another
> 
> 
> You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest


Congrats life! hope HR will get in touch with you soon.


----------



## life20111

expat5 said:


> Congrats life! hope HR will get in touch with you soon.


thanks Expat 5 and wish the same to you.......:clap2:


----------



## expat5

*Thank you*



life20111 said:


> thanks Expat 5 and wish the same to you.......:clap2:


Thank you life! I have a few questions please. How did you end up on the you will be contacted status? Did you follow up on your status? Did you take any action on your profile like for example regular updates, etc. or you just patiently wait? Congrats again!


----------



## thinklink

Finally got through to the HR Coordinator number provided in the portal and spoke to her. I was expecting that she's gonna give me guidance as to next procedures, etc, however, it ended up me asking her questions and I felt that she's surprised that I called her. Then she asked me to report to the Employee Centre and then fill in a form to go and collect the uniforms (a lot) in then Aviation College (Building B) and then collect the airport pass back in the HQ...

(Will go there again to collect as it's late today). Anyone who's gonna be at the Career Centre tomorrow morning?


----------



## jannah1824

thinklink said:


> Finally got through to the HR Coordinator number provided in the portal and spoke to her. I was expecting that she's gonna give me guidance as to next procedures, etc, however, it ended up me asking her questions and I felt that she's surprised that I called her. Then she asked me to report to the Employee Centre and then fill in a form to go and collect the uniforms (a lot) in then Aviation College (Building B) and then collect the airport pass back in the HQ...
> 
> (Will go there again to collect as it's late today). Anyone who's gonna be at the Career Centre tomorrow morning?


wow!, congratulations thinklink!!!
Good luck to you..


----------



## life20111

expat5 said:


> Thank you life! I have a few questions please. How did you end up on the you will be contacted status? Did you follow up on your status? Did you take any action on your profile like for example regular updates, etc. or you just patiently wait? Congrats again!



hey expat ...you already cant open your profile to update or do anything from the log page out it stops


----------



## thinklink

hey guys, some updates here for you!
Now, I don't know whether it's because the position is too low (EK04) or it's their common practice but I didn't get much pre-joining support from Emirates/dnata...I have to ask them many questions but shouldn't it be them providing me advises beforehand regarding joining procedures? Or is that simply because it's a big company and everyone's super busy?


----------



## expat5

*Hello*



thinklink said:


> hey guys, some updates here for you!
> Now, I don't know whether it's because the position is too low (EK04) or it's their common practice but I didn't get much pre-joining support from Emirates/dnata...I have to ask them many questions but shouldn't it be them providing me advises beforehand regarding joining procedures? Or is that simply because it's a big company and everyone's super busy?


Hello Thinklink! Let us just hope that their reason is because of busy schedule. Everything was settled at your end? Did you meet new hire at the Headquarters who had same experience?


----------



## dxb000

hey there everyone..

im new to this forum, i always check on here for info but its my first time posting. u lot sound like u know a lot so i need some clarification.

i applied i while back to emirates, and got invited to an assessment day on the 18th of jan. there was quite a lot of ppl there, all we really did that day is listen to a few ladies speak then an english test and then a 2 minute one to one interview. 

they said they will call back within two weeks wether we were successful or not, to get to the final interview. 

jus wanted to know if any1 else attended that assessment day? how long does it take to get a reply? do they email u if ur not successful? i was born with english so i cudnt have failed that test, and iv got cust serv exp azwel, even tho i know it takes for ages for them to call, still be waiting everyday for some news.

they did say they had alot of customer service jobs and that some were kind of immediate..

thanks in advance if u can answer any question, will look forward to your replies...


----------



## expat5

*Hello*



dxb000 said:


> hey there everyone..
> 
> im new to this forum, i always check on here for info but its my first time posting. u lot sound like u know a lot so i need some clarification.
> 
> i applied i while back to emirates, and got invited to an assessment day on the 18th of jan. there was quite a lot of ppl there, all we really did that day is listen to a few ladies speak then an english test and then a 2 minute one to one interview.
> 
> they said they will call back within two weeks wether we were successful or not, to get to the final interview.
> 
> jus wanted to know if any1 else attended that assessment day? how long does it take to get a reply? do they email u if ur not successful? i was born with english so i cudnt have failed that test, and iv got cust serv exp azwel, even tho i know it takes for ages for them to call, still be waiting everyday for some news.
> 
> they did say they had alot of customer service jobs and that some were kind of immediate..
> 
> thanks in advance if u can answer any question, will look forward to your replies...


Hello dxb000! In my case it took 1 week before I was called for the final interview. I received same day of my interview an email that it was successful. After that is the Golden Call which I am still waiting  I guess the length of waiting will depend on the position you are applying for. Good luck to us!


----------



## dxb000

expat5 said:


> Hello dxb000! In my case it took 1 week before I was called for the final interview. I received same day of my interview an email that it was successful. After that is the Golden Call which I am still waiting  I guess the length of waiting will depend on the position you are applying for. Good luck to us!


thanks expat5 for your quick reply..

dont worry i think u will more than likely get the call soon.

well its been 5 days since my assesment day..hopefully i will also get the call and pass my interview..

but now theres a long weekend so will have to wait for few more days : (


----------



## life20111

dxb000 said:


> hey there everyone..
> 
> im new to this forum, i always check on here for info but its my first time posting. u lot sound like u know a lot so i need some clarification.
> 
> i applied i while back to emirates, and got invited to an assessment day on the 18th of jan. there was quite a lot of ppl there, all we really did that day is listen to a few ladies speak then an english test and then a 2 minute one to one interview.
> 
> they said they will call back within two weeks wether we were successful or not, to get to the final interview.
> 
> jus wanted to know if any1 else attended that assessment day? how long does it take to get a reply? do they email u if ur not successful? i was born with english so i cudnt have failed that test, and iv got cust serv exp azwel, even tho i know it takes for ages for them to call, still be waiting everyday for some news.
> 
> they did say they had alot of customer service jobs and that some were kind of immediate..
> 
> thanks in advance if u can answer any question, will look forward to your replies...


hey dxb 
welcome in the emirates Que of waiting 
you will find its different from person to person how long waiting is so just keep being positive and everything will be soon so my advise dont try to expect as there a lot of scenarios 
and feel free to post or ask anything :ranger:


----------



## expat5

Hello Life! Any development on your status? Mine is still the same, under review.


----------



## life20111

**



expat5 said:


> Hello Life! Any development on your status? Mine is still the same, under review.



hello expat !

still the same waiting the GC 
and hope soon they will do it to know what i can plan next weeks as i was thinking to go on vacation


----------



## jannah1824

hello Pals,

How's everyone?
I have some few queries that maybe some of you got an idea.
I just received an e-mail today. Their inviting me to come to Aviation college again for PC test.,Now, I am so confused. I was shortlisted for Cashier G5 position, then invited for final interview for the Airport Services Agent Position and passed it, now they are asking me to come for PC test for the Admin Assistant position. I guess they are trying to look for the position that really suits our credentials. as far as I know we can't go for another interview with emirates group within 6 months. I mean, I just had my FI last November, I'm thinking if they made a mistake or something.

Thanks!


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> hello Pals,
> 
> How's everyone?
> I have some few queries that maybe some of you got an idea.
> I just received an e-mail today. Their inviting me to come to Aviation college again for PC test.,Now, I am so confused. I was shortlisted for Cashier G5 position, then invited for final interview for the Airport Services Agent Position and passed it, now they are asking me to come for PC test for the Admin Assistant position. I guess they are trying to look for the position that really suits our credentials. as far as I know we can't go for another interview with emirates group within 6 months. I mean, I just had my FI last November, I'm thinking if they made a mistake or something.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Jannah! I think it is a positive sign. Why don't you confirm your attendance and probably you can ask the hr coordinator during the PC test what happened to your application for the Airport Services Position. Good Luck!


----------



## expat5

life20111 said:


> hello expat !
> 
> still the same waiting the GC
> and hope soon they will do it to know what i can plan next weeks as i was thinking to go on vacation



Guess it would just be a few days of waiting for you. Happy vacation in advance


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Hello Jannah! I think it is a positive sign. Why don't you confirm your attendance and probably you can ask the hr coordinator during the PC test what happened to your application for the Airport Services Position. Good Luck!


Hi expat,

That's what im trying to do, I confirmed my attendance a while ago since they didn't give any note regarding their policies about interviews. Inshallah everything will be fine. they didn't ask me to reproduce the documents which i brought before so maybe it only means that the hr coordinator just forwarded my application to the different department. wish me luck, and good luck to all of us.


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> Hi expat,
> 
> That's what im trying to do, I confirmed my attendance a while ago since they didn't give any note regarding their policies about interviews. Inshallah everything will be fine. they didn't ask me to reproduce the documents which i brought before so maybe it only means that the hr coordinator just forwarded my application to the different department. wish me luck, and good luck to all of us.


When are you going to Aviation College for the PC test? Please update us on your status. Good Luck!


----------



## jannah1824

I'm going to Aviation on January 31 this coming Thursday. She asked me to apply the Administration Professionals position on the portal since I didn't applied for thaT position yet. I think the hr coordinator who's handling my application before forwarded my papers to the different position which I haven't applied yet. Surprisingly they shortlisted me first without applying on that position, very unusual isn't it? 
Just now I applied for the position she asked me to because she said i can't be able to get the PC test if I don't have the ob reference number. If I will pass it, maybe I'm gonna start counting the days again..it's like a never ending application.


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> I'm going to Aviation on January 31 this coming Thursday. She asked me to apply the Administration Professionals position on the portal since I didn't applied for thaT position yet. I think the hr coordinator who's handling my application before forwarded my papers to the different position which I haven't applied yet. Surprisingly they shortlisted me first without applying on that position, very unusual isn't it?
> Just now I applied for the position she asked me to because she said i can't be able to get the PC test if I don't have the ob reference number. If I will pass it, maybe I'm gonna start counting the days again..it's like a never ending application.



Strange! I wonder how they manage our application. Look at it on the brighter side, it is better than nothing. It might be a never ending story of waiting but it is worth it  Good Luck!


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Strange! I wonder how they manage our application. Look at it on the brighter side, it is better than nothing. It might be a never ending story of waiting but it is worth it  Good Luck!


yes, your right expat.. Its better than nothing, at least now we knew that their "moving" and they are trying to give us the position that maybe suitable for us..maybe that is also the reason why the application is lengthy.
we just really need to be PATIENT. hope you will hear from them soon as well.


----------



## dxb000

hi everyone,

hope you all are doing well. today i received an email saying i passed the assessment and iv been shortlisted for the final interview in 2 days.

the role i applied was for customer service and call center. can anybody tell me how the final interview was like? what kind of questions do they ask? how long is it for? and anything else i might need to know.

thanks in advance for your replies, and well done to those of you who have made it through..


----------



## life20111

*hello*



dxb000 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hope you all are doing well. today i received an email saying i passed the assessment and iv been shortlisted for the final interview in 2 days.
> 
> the role i applied was for customer service and call center. can anybody tell me how the final interview was like? what kind of questions do they ask? how long is it for? and anything else i might need to know.
> 
> thanks in advance for your replies, and well done to those of you who have made it through..


hey Dxb 
look what happened with me when u enter u will be offered a cup of water so u can have some to release your tension but probably its a kind of test to see how friendly you are so take little and then she or he will start asking about introducing yourself and then questions related to customer service about the hardest situation happened to you and then questions to evaluate which grade you are suitable for like what is your strengths and so ....they are very friendly and there to recruit you not to find the way not to hire you just be yourself plus your 24/7 smile and start acting that you work there and try to be in airport not call center as a more chance to develop in future ............. i wish you good luck and crossed finger to pass inshallah :clap2:


----------



## jannah1824

Hi pals,

Did anyone of you attended the PC test with Emirates? How is it? Can you please share your experience.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thinklink

Hey guys, am just wondering what is the accommodation like for a Grade 4 /5 position as Customer Service Agent in the airport? Please share the information. 

Many thanks!


----------



## life20111

*welcome back*



thinklink said:


> Hey guys, am just wondering what is the accommodation like for a Grade 4 /5 position as Customer Service Agent in the airport? Please share the information.
> 
> Many thanks!


hey thinklink 

i think its a shared with maximum 2 in every room in al quoz thats what i heard before or you can arrange your own place with getting 6 month allowance in advance 

tell me what happened from the time u accepted the contract 

any medical or police clearance test


----------



## thinklink

life20111 said:


> hey thinklink
> 
> i think its a shared with maximum 2 in every room in al quoz thats what i heard before or you can arrange your own place with getting 6 month allowance in advance
> 
> tell me what happened from the time u accepted the contract
> 
> any medical or police clearance test


Hey life, thanks for reply. I know it's 2 person shared accommodation but is it room only and sharing other facilities with a bunch of people or does it come with kitchen, living room and bathroom for 2 person? It really matters a lot to the quality of life. 

I have collected the uniforms but only to be told that I have to take pictures wearing the uniform for them to process the Airport Pass. And also I need to bring the visa cancellation letter for them to apply a new visa for me. I'm now still waiting for old employer to cancel my visa, but it's taking them so bloody long, 2 weeks already!!! 

How about you?


----------



## life20111

**



thinklink said:


> Hey life, thanks for reply. I know it's 2 person shared accommodation but is it room only and sharing other facilities with a bunch of people or does it come with kitchen, living room and bathroom for 2 person? It really matters a lot to the quality of life.
> 
> I have collected the uniforms but only to be told that I have to take pictures wearing the uniform for them to process the Airport Pass. And also I need to bring the visa cancellation letter for them to apply a new visa for me. I'm now still waiting for old employer to cancel my visa, but it's taking them so bloody long, 2 weeks already!!!
> 
> How about you?


hey thinklink about accommodation its a 2 bedroom flat and each 2 a room and i guess its clean the matter is the place if its like al quoz i think its not a great place to stay there or it will depend on facilities and quality as u said 


second am still waiting the GC as the portal is closed 

did u start any medical test before asking for visa cancellation 

and for your information canceling the visa just take 2 or 3 days maximum


----------



## thinklink

life20111 said:


> hey thinklink about accommodation its a 2 bedroom flat and each 2 a room and i guess its clean the matter is the place if its like al quoz i think its not a great place to stay there or it will depend on facilities and quality as u said
> 
> second am still waiting the GC as the portal is closed
> 
> did u start any medical test before asking for visa cancellation
> 
> and for your information canceling the visa just take 2 or 3 days maximum


No, I wasn't told to do any medical yet. My previous one was done less thsn 6 month ago. I am aware of how long it takes to cancel visa but the thing is these people are not doing anything, which is why I so dislike working with them and decided to leave! They need a kick in their ass to get things done! You must know what I'm taking about if you've been here long enough


----------



## life20111

*back*



thinklink said:


> No, I wasn't told to do any medical yet. My previous one was done less thsn 6 month ago. I am aware of how long it takes to cancel visa but the thing is these people are not doing anything, which is why I so dislike working with them and decided to leave! They need a kick in their ass to get things done! You must know what I'm taking about if you've been here long enough


yes i know 

u got the GC after 21 days exactly by message and mail ??


----------



## expat5

thinklink said:


> Hey guys, am just wondering what is the accommodation like for a Grade 4 /5 position as Customer Service Agent in the airport? Please share the information.
> 
> Many thanks!


Hello Thinklink! In addition to what life has mentioned, I read on the earlier thread that you can have your own room but you have to pay extra for it. Not sure of the rate.


----------



## expat5

Hi Jannah! How was your PC Test? Any good news?


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Hi Jannah! How was your PC Test? Any good news?


Hi expat,
the Pc test went well for me, anyway it not that hard, its a practical test in MS application it lasted for three hours, they measure our accuracy and typing speed. I asked the conductor after the test regarding my previous application, I just come to know that everyone on the room have the same situation, they were also successful with their previous FI, some of them waited for almost a year after their FI and received a call to come for PC test, the conductor says she just received the referral application which is our papers from EMHQ. I was thinking the right thing, they are looking for a suitable position for us that's why they are holding our application for so long. She said they will inform us after 2 weeks about the outcome of the test, they will still consider our previous application if we don't pass the PC test. 
How about you? any updates? hope they will call you soon..they will for sure, the question is WHEN??


----------



## best_porsh

Hello everybody!
I am new to this forum but, as far as I can see, I'm not new about long-term reply from the EG HR dept 
At the end of oct, 2012, I had the successful English test and the interview with the representatives of the EG in our country. In a week after the interview took place, I got the phone call from Dubai and was sent the e-mail with the job description and payment conditions and was supposed to answer whether I agreed or not, for sure I was  I was also told to register at emiratesgroupcareers, to fill the application form and apply for any Dubai-based position. All of this was done. It's february 2013, and I still haven't got any further instructions, e-mails or phone calls. Other guys, passing the interview at the same time with me, have already left, while I'm still 'hanging' :/ I sent the e-mail (to the box from which all the instructions and descriptions were sent) asking about my situation, but no one answered. Dear all, give me some piece of advice  I do know I have to wait, but is ok to last for such a while? Or it will be better to make a phone call to the number they called me from? I'm so much tired of that stupid waiting!


----------



## jannah1824

best_porsh said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am new to this forum but, as far as I can see, I'm not new about long-term reply from the EG HR dept
> At the end of oct, 2012, I had the successful English test and the interview with the representatives of the EG in our country. In a week after the interview took place, I got the phone call from Dubai and was sent the e-mail with the job description and payment conditions and was supposed to answer whether I agreed or not, for sure I was  I was also told to register at emiratesgroupcareers, to fill the application form and apply for any Dubai-based position. All of this was done. It's february 2013, and I still haven't got any further instructions, e-mails or phone calls. Other guys, passing the interview at the same time with me, have already left, while I'm still 'hanging' :/ I sent the e-mail (to the box from which all the instructions and descriptions were sent) asking about my situation, but no one answered. Dear all, give me some piece of advice  I do know I have to wait, but is ok to last for such a while? Or it will be better to make a phone call to the number they called me from? I'm so much tired of that stupid waiting!


dear Best,

The best thing you can do now is to WAIT..PATIENTLY WAIT. We are all on the same boat, most of us waited for almost 6 months, others are waiting for almost a year. Even if you call them, they wont attend your call. Emirates have this policy: "DONT CALL US WE WILL CALL YOU". Maybe updating your portal can attract their attention (just maybe..)
As you said you have successful FI, so for sure they will call you, application is really lengthy , they are dealing with thousands of application over the world. They are receiving 35,000 application every month so having you shortlisted, and and passed the FI is already a blessing..we just need to wait. 

I waited for 2 months after my successful FI, they called me after that for another test, it means they are working for our applications, it just really takes time.

ALL THE BEST!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## best_porsh

Dear Jannah!

Thank you for your reply. As far as I understand, you are in the same situation - still waiting, aren't you? I've heard some facts that it takes really long from the FI till the time you leave. The reason of why I am worried is my wife who went working to Dubai (but to the other company, not the Emirates) in November 2012, and it's kind of torture waiting for the departure date  I do update the profile from time to time, but it doesn't help  Their silence to my letter confirms the policy you've mentioned "DONT CALL US WE WILL CALL YOU"...
Approx once per 2 months the interviews are organized in our country. Different companies recruit the staff here, i.e. Emirates, Emaar Group, Paris Group, Al Tayer and others. I'm starting to think why shouldn't I try some of them? Is the Emirates worth waiting for so long?


----------



## jannah1824

best_porsh said:


> Dear Jannah!
> 
> Thank you for your reply. As far as I understand, you are in the same situation - still waiting, aren't you? I've heard some facts that it takes really long from the FI till the time you leave. The reason of why I am worried is my wife who went working to Dubai (but to the other company, not the Emirates) in November 2012, and it's kind of torture waiting for the departure date  I do update the profile from time to time, but it doesn't help  Their silence to my letter confirms the policy you've mentioned "DONT CALL US WE WILL CALL YOU"...
> Approx once per 2 months the interviews are organized in our country. Different companies recruit the staff here, i.e. Emirates, Emaar Group, Paris Group, Al Tayer and others. I'm starting to think why shouldn't I try some of them? Is the Emirates worth waiting for so long?


Its for you to decide. Its all in your hand, you can also try to apply with those company, Emaar is also good, but EMIRATES IS BETTER among all these companies, you will have an opportunity to grow in emirates, yes it is worth waiting for, but sometimes its also depends on your position. you can avail a lot of benefits if you work for Emirates, that's why almost every one wants to be part of it.


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> Hi expat,
> the Pc test went well for me, anyway it not that hard, its a practical test in MS application it lasted for three hours, they measure our accuracy and typing speed. I asked the conductor after the test regarding my previous application, I just come to know that everyone on the room have the same situation, they were also successful with their previous FI, some of them waited for almost a year after their FI and received a call to come for PC test, the conductor says she just received the referral application which is our papers from EMHQ. I was thinking the right thing, they are looking for a suitable position for us that's why they are holding our application for so long. She said they will inform us after 2 weeks about the outcome of the test, they will still consider our previous application if we don't pass the PC test.
> How about you? any updates? hope they will call you soon..they will for sure, the question is WHEN??


Wow! Good luck Jannah! Hopefully you will get the GC after two weeks. Will keep my fingers crossed while wishing for an update. Thank you for the info.


----------



## expat5

best_porsh said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am new to this forum but, as far as I can see, I'm not new about long-term reply from the EG HR dept
> At the end of oct, 2012, I had the successful English test and the interview with the representatives of the EG in our country. In a week after the interview took place, I got the phone call from Dubai and was sent the e-mail with the job description and payment conditions and was supposed to answer whether I agreed or not, for sure I was  I was also told to register at emiratesgroupcareers, to fill the application form and apply for any Dubai-based position. All of this was done. It's february 2013, and I still haven't got any further instructions, e-mails or phone calls. Other guys, passing the interview at the same time with me, have already left, while I'm still 'hanging' :/ I sent the e-mail (to the box from which all the instructions and descriptions were sent) asking about my situation, but no one answered. Dear all, give me some piece of advice  I do know I have to wait, but is ok to last for such a while? Or it will be better to make a phone call to the number they called me from? I'm so much tired of that stupid waiting!


Hello best porsh! I know how you feel. Hopefully we will all have the answer to our questions. Good luck!


----------



## aaron801

Hi Guys, 

This is really a great forum, where people from all walks of life can exchange ideas/share advice and experiences about moving to/living in the UAE.

I tried going through about 40+ pages of this forum, but unfortunately I could not find a response for the questions I had in mind. 

Background
I got contacted by Emirates for a skype interview (they will tell me the exact date 'soon') for a finance position (I am located in Canada). Here are my questions:

1 - What do I expect from a skype interview (I have never had one before). I have read other forums mentioning that it will be a Technical Interview. Can anyone elaborate/provide some examples?

2 - What is the next phase of the interview process like (when you have to do the Interview/psychometric evaluations, group presentation, etc?

3 - How is it to work in DNATA/Emirates? Company culture? Career progression???

4 - What is the timeline I am looking at (I know that it takes FOREVER for things to get done)

5 - ANY advice/pointers/words of wisdom to land this role would be great.

Thanks everyone for all your help and support

Cheers


----------



## best_porsh

Hello, expat! 
Thank you for your support! I believe we'll soon meet there, in the Emirates laughing of how inpatient we were 
By the way, guys, what was the level of payment you where 'evaluated'? I was only ek.04. It seems to be a really low salary :/ How is it there about being promoted?


----------



## expat5

*Hello*



aaron801 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is really a great forum, where people from all walks of life can exchange ideas/share advice and experiences about moving to/living in the UAE.
> 
> I tried going through about 40+ pages of this forum, but unfortunately I could not find a response for the questions I had in mind.
> 
> Background
> I got contacted by Emirates for a skype interview (they will tell me the exact date 'soon') for a finance position (I am located in Canada). Here are my questions:
> 
> 1 - What do I expect from a skype interview (I have never had one before). I have read other forums mentioning that it will be a Technical Interview. Can anyone elaborate/provide some examples?
> 
> 2 - What is the next phase of the interview process like (when you have to do the Interview/psychometric evaluations, group presentation, etc?
> 
> 3 - How is it to work in DNATA/Emirates? Company culture? Career progression???
> 
> 4 - What is the timeline I am looking at (I know that it takes FOREVER for things to get done)
> 
> 5 - ANY advice/pointers/words of wisdom to land this role would be great.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help and support
> 
> Cheers


Hello Aaron! I am residing in Dubai so I cannot answer your question regarding the skype interview. But from what I've read on the earlier thread if you are successful with the skype interview you will be invited here in Dubai for the assessment. 

Based on my experience, I attended the assessment day (test on basic english and some computation), interview (based on work experience). It's been months since my last interview so it is really a long wait on my part.

As what I've heard, the line manager must approve either the promotion or if you wish to transfer to a different department. 

Hope the info helps. Good luck!


----------



## expat5

*Hello*



best_porsh said:


> Hello, expat!
> Thank you for your support! I believe we'll soon meet there, in the Emirates laughing of how inpatient we were
> By the way, guys, what was the level of payment you where 'evaluated'? I was only ek.04. It seems to be a really low salary :/ How is it there about being promoted?


Same level here best_porsh. We cannot expect for a higher salary but benefits are fantastic


----------



## best_porsh

expat5 said:


> Same level here best_porsh. We cannot expect for a higher salary but benefits are fantastic


Can you, please, list several fantastic advantages?


----------



## thinklink

best_porsh said:


> Can you, please, list several fantastic advantages?


Same question here, just want to know how 'fantastic" it is.

I have been hired but haven't started yet.


----------



## best_porsh

thinklink said:


> Same question here, just want to know how 'fantastic" it is.
> 
> I have been hired but haven't started yet.


Have you already joined the Emirates? Are you in Dubai?


----------



## thinklink

best_porsh said:


> Have you already joined the Emirates? Are you in Dubai?


Hi best_porsh, yes I have signed the contract and am just waiting for my old company to cancel my visa so that Emirates can apply for a new one. However I am still looking around for other opportunities though. Not 100% convinced by Emirates.


----------



## expat5

*Hi*



best_porsh said:


> Can you, please, list several fantastic advantages?


Hi best_porsh & thinklink! My husband and I loves to travel so we would like to avail the i90 and i50 benefit. It's either you choose the i90 wherein you will only pay for 10% of the normal air fare or the i50 which is 50%. At the same time if you will travel that will require visa, emirates will arrange it for free.


----------



## best_porsh

thinklink said:


> Hi best_porsh, yes I have signed the contract and am just waiting for my old company to cancel my visa so that Emirates can apply for a new one.


This is really cool! Congratulations, thinklink! :clap2: 



thinklink said:


> However I am still looking around for other opportunities though. Not 100% convinced by Emirates.


I was thinking of something like that - keep looking for some other opportunity to go to Dubai. As you might have read, my wife has beind waiting for me there, so any chance is great to me  Anyway, the Emirates will have my phone number, so they can hire me while being in UAE, can't they?
By the way, do you know any difficulties about leaving one company for joining another one in Dubai? I.e., I'm hired by the emaar group, I came to Dubai 3 months ago, and now i get the phone call from the Emirates group. Will it be possible to leave? Or how much time I must work until i can leave? Will they cancel the visa and ban me for some time? For sure, all of this depends on particular circumstances, but what is the general practice? Do you have any information? I would love to get any!
And, one more question, thinklink. What level of payment were you offered? The same low ek.04-05 or something better?


----------



## expat5

thinklink said:


> Hi best_porsh, yes I have signed the contract and am just waiting for my old company to cancel my visa so that Emirates can apply for a new one. However I am still looking around for other opportunities though. Not 100% convinced by Emirates.


Hi thinklink! Why are you not convinced by Emirates? What will happen if you will find a good company after signing contract with Emirates?


----------



## best_porsh

expat5 said:


> Hi best_porsh & thinklink! My husband and I loves to travel so we would like to avail the i90 and i50 benefit. It's either you choose the i90 wherein you will only pay for 10% of the normal air fare or the i50 which is 50%. At the same time if you will travel that will require visa, emirates will arrange it for free.


This is really cool! But, it doesn't seem to me that having such a salary you'll be able to travel so often and so much  The better advantage for me would be higher salary so I can afford spent this many the way I want it


----------



## expat5

best_porsh said:


> This is really cool! But, it doesn't seem to me that having such a salary you'll be able to travel so often and so much  The better advantage for me would be higher salary so I can afford spent this many the way I want it


It will be an advantage for me because my husband is working here in dubai. I understand your wife is already working here?


----------



## best_porsh

expat5 said:


> It will be an advantage for me because my husband is working here in dubai. I understand your wife is already working here?


Yes, you are right. My wife is working in Dubai, but not at the Emirates. And you are not Dubai, are you?


----------



## expat5

best_porsh said:


> Yes, you are right. My wife is working in Dubai, but not at the Emirates. And you are not Dubai, are you?


I am also in dubai


----------



## thinklink

expat5 said:


> Hi thinklink! Why are you not convinced by Emirates? What will happen if you will find a good company after signing contract with Emirates?


I suppose I can just say no to them since the visa hasn't been processed yet. 

I am not convinced because the position is low and salary also not good. However I've been told by friends to be patient and work from the beginning and prove myself...

On the other hand, it's not easy to find another decent job though, should I stick eith Ek?


----------



## best_porsh

expat5 said:


> I am also in dubai


This is great! Wish you all the best! And hope to join you soon


----------



## expat5

thinklink said:


> I suppose I can just say no to them since the visa hasn't been processed yet.
> 
> I am not convinced because the position is low and salary also not good. However I've been told by friends to be patient and work from the beginning and prove myself...
> 
> On the other hand, it's not easy to find another decent job though, should I stick eith Ek?



Why not give it a try, you can tender your resignation when you find a better job. If I am not mistaken it is a 12 hour shift (2 days work then 2 days off). Maybe you can also do overtime or you can use the day offs searching for another job if you are not satisfied with Emirates


----------



## expat5

best_porsh said:


> This is great! Wish you all the best! And hope to join you soon


Yeah! Hope you will be here with your wife soon best_porsh. Good luck to us


----------



## Ellie94

*Medical tests!*

Today I received my golden call from Dnata saying that my application has been selected for the position of marhaba service agent! and that the joining team wil contact me soon 

Does anyone know what grade this is and what is the basic salary?? 

does anyone know what medicals this is and when the joining team useally contacts you??

aswell im very stressed about the dental examination.. anyone know for what they check with that??

THANKS 
xx


----------



## thinklink

expat5 said:


> Why not give it a try, you can tender your resignation when you find a better job. If I am not mistaken it is a 12 hour shift (2 days work then 2 days off). Maybe you can also do overtime or you can use the day offs searching for another job if you are not satisfied with Emirates


Hi expat, thanks for the advice. 

According to my contract, it says 42 hours per week but it doesn't state working patterns, so I have no idea how it works. 

You are right, maybe I should give it a try.

Today I just learnt that even a shop assistant's salary is higher than this position with EK, what am I doing??


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> Today I received my golden call from Dnata saying that my application has been selected for the position of marhaba service agent! and that the joining team wil contact me soon


This is great news, Ellie! And, as it was told here, the call is really golden, cause it takes a lot of patience till you get it  So, take our congrats! :clap2:



Ellie94 said:


> Does anyone know what grade this is and what is the basic salary??


It seems to me, such positions get the 4th level of payment, it is approximately 3150 AED per month, except housing allowance and transfer. The exact sum you'll know as soon as you get the job payment details that will necessarily be sent to you.



Ellie94 said:


> aswell im very stressed about the dental examination.. anyone know for what they check with that??
> THANKS
> xx


It seems to me, working at this position you'll have to smile a lot, like this , so they may need to know everything is ok with your teeth. Anyway, don't be afraid, it's not a problem, I believe 

Congratulations again, dear Ellie! Nice job!  :clap2:


----------



## best_porsh

thinklink said:


> Hi expat, thanks for the advice.
> 
> According to my contract, it says 42 hours per week but it doesn't state working patterns, so I have no idea how it works.
> 
> You are right, maybe I should give it a try.
> 
> Today I just learnt that even a shop assistant's salary is higher than this position with EK, what am I doing??


The same said mine  42 hours, it is supposed doing shift work. As I was told, it means working at nights as well  And it was also told we had to wear uniform, but it didn't seem a problem.

What was the basic salary you were offered? 3155 AED?


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> This is great news, Ellie! And, as it was told here, the call is really golden, cause it takes a lot of patience till you get it  So, take our congrats! :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me, such positions get the 4th level of payment, it is approximately 3150 AED per month, except housing allowance and transfer. The exact sum you'll know as soon as you get the job payment details that will necessarily be sent to you.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me, working at this position you'll have to smile a lot, like this , so they may need to know everything is ok with your teeth. Anyway, don't be afraid, it's not a problem, I believe
> 
> Congratulations again, dear Ellie! Nice job!  :clap2:



Thank you very much for your reply!! 

I have perfect teeth when i smile but at the bach i had 2extractions and at the back a few cavaties .....

i rely do not hope to fail my medials for those reasons 

xx


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!!
> 
> I have perfect teeth when i smile but at the bach i had 2extractions and at the back a few cavaties .....
> 
> i rely do not hope to fail my medials for those reasons
> 
> xx


Ellie, as I was told a few days ago here, we are all in the same boat, and this seems to be very true  So you're even more than welcome 

I believe you won't have any problems passing your test, take it easy! Just relax and imagine how you'll be working at the Emirates looking at the flights taking off and landing lane:


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> Ellie, as I was told a few days ago here, we are all in the same boat, and this seems to be very true  So you're even more than welcome
> 
> I believe you won't have any problems passing your test, take it easy! Just relax and imagine how you'll be working at the Emirates looking at the flights taking off and landing lane:



LOL I feel beter now !! 

Good luck with everything


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> LOL I feel beter now !!
> 
> Good luck with everything


Thank you so much, Ellie! I'm glad being useful to you  

When have you been interviewed?


----------



## thinklink

best_porsh said:


> The same said mine  42 hours, it is supposed doing shift work. As I was told, it means working at nights as well  And it was also told we had to wear uniform, but it didn't seem a problem.
> 
> What was the basic salary you were offered? 3155 AED?


I was told the same story regarding working patterns, e.g. night shift

I was offered a bit higher salary than that but not a huge increase  The accommodation offer is standard. And there is a 100AED medical allowance. 

What about you?

I have collected the uniforms already.


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> Thank you so much, Ellie! I'm glad being useful to you
> 
> When have you been interviewed?



I went to the open day 18January
Did my final interview 22January 
and got the "golden" email today..lol 

I believe my recruitment agent is now on holiday so i think i will have to wait for her return before i get to see my contract or do my medicals.........not really sure..


When was your interview??etc??


----------



## best_porsh

thinklink said:


> I was told the same story regarding working patterns, e.g. night shift
> 
> I was offered a bit higher salary than that but not a huge increase  The accommodation offer is standard. And there is a 100AED medical allowance.
> 
> What about you?




Once you were offered a bit higher, it may be level 05, that is approximately 3900AED  Not that big difference, but still a plus  And it was also mentioned 100AED medical allowance. What does it mean? You'll get this as a bonus to your payment?



thinklink said:


> I have collected the uniforms already.


That is great!  When will I do the same?


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> I went to the open day 18January
> Did my final interview 22January
> and got the "golden" email today..lol
> 
> I believe my recruitment agent is now on holiday so i think i will have to wait for her return before i get to see my contract or do my medicals.........not really sure..
> 
> 
> When was your interview??etc??


Oh, it was happening really fast  Where were you interviewed? In Dubai? Or in RSA?

I had an interview at the end of october 2012, and was phone called in a week after that. But I'm still at home. Honestly, I'm wondering why is it taking soooo much boring long  May the reason be in the fact they are more interested in females?


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> Oh, it was happening really fast  Where were you interviewed? In Dubai? Or in RSA?
> 
> I had an interview at the end of october 2012, and was phone called in a week after that. But I'm still at home. Honestly, I'm wondering why is it taking soooo much boring long  May the reason be in the fact they are more interested in females?



With my open day I told the lady that I wont mind doing anythin in customer services, BECAUSE I do not have any work experience really (I graduated high school last year)

I was then contacted for marhaba services so fast because they need people urgently she said in the interview. lol  I think if they need people it goes faster if not you wil waiiiiit forevvvveeeer  and that sucks!!

My interview was in dubai and my open day in dubai. I think this goes faster aswel...

I waited about 2weeks for that golden call (mine was email) and it felt TERRIBLE!!!

Have you contacted them regarding your application status??


----------



## thinklink

best_porsh said:


> Once you were offered a bit higher, it may be level 05, that is approximately 3900AED  Not that big difference, but still a plus  And it was also mentioned 100AED medical allowance. What does it mean? You'll get this as a bonus to your payment?
> 
> 
> 
> That is great!  When will I do the same?


To be honest, I used to earn double the amount.....

No, it is grade 4

Yes, the 100AED will be provided as a medical allowance (cash) to cover up cost of buying small medicines if you were ill.


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> With my open day I told the lady that I wont mind doing anythin in customer services, BECAUSE I do not have any work experience really (I graduated high school last year)
> 
> I was then contacted for marhaba services so fast because they need people urgently she said in the interview. lol  I think if they need people it goes faster if not you wil waiiiiit forevvvveeeer  and that sucks!!
> 
> My interview was in dubai and my open day in dubai. I think this goes faster aswel...
> 
> I waited about 2weeks for that golden call (mine was email) and it felt TERRIBLE!!!
> 
> Have you contacted them regarding your application status??


You were very lucky to cover their labour deficit  And I agree the fact they need personnel, they work and hire really fast 

I sent them the e-mail, and still no one answered. It's a 3 week period passed, I guess. I was thinking of making a phone call there, but I was told here, it doesn't matter and doesn't accelerate the process. Any ideas?


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> You were very lucky to cover their labour deficit  And I agree the fact they need personnel, they work and hire really fast
> 
> I sent them the e-mail, and still no one answered. It's a 3 week period passed, I guess. I was thinking of making a phone call there, but I was told here, it doesn't matter and doesn't accelerate the process. Any ideas?


I would call once a week to check up then haha , it just shows that you do care and want to know whats going on + that you want the job badly!!.. and i sent them a email aswell to tell them how excited i am to posibly join them and if they need any info still they can contact me anytime. maybe you should too??

yeah i feel veary blessed with my experience  !!


----------



## best_porsh

thinklink said:


> To be honest, I used to earn double the amount.....
> 
> No, it is grade 4
> 
> Yes, the 100AED will be provided as a medical allowance (cash) to cover up cost of buying small medicines if you were ill.


What was your motivation for changing the workplace then? Fed up with old employer?

Grade 4 must differ depending on work position, as I see.

Hope, 100 AED will be enough for a simple treatment. Anyway, it's much better staying healthy and spending this money for something more pleasant than drugs


----------



## Ellie94

*Dental concern!!*

I am very concerned that if I fail my dental examinaion I will not be hired by Dnata...


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> I am very concerned that if I fail my dental examinaion I will not be hired by Dnata...


What's up to you, dear? It seemed to me, you didn't care anymore after imagining the flights taking off and landing lane: What's up again?  Relax and stay calm 

You told you were blessed to get this position, keep thinking of that, you look much better when you are balanced!  Tranquilo, suave, like hispanics say!


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> What's up to you, dear? It seemed to me, you didn't care anymore after imagining the flights taking off and landing lane: What's up again?  Relax and stay calm
> 
> You told you were blessed to get this position, keep thinking of that, you look much better when you are balanced!  !


Im just concerned because it is still a psibility. would like to hear from someone who had this experience aswell  

I just want to start already lol  thanks anyway !!

You should really call and email then!!!


----------



## jannah1824

Hi everyone,

I just received an e-mail from emirates regarding the outcome of my PC test for Admin position (PC Test last Thursday, 31st of January)..Alhamdulillah I passed it. They are asking me to comeback on Monday Feb.11 for the final assessment. 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## best_porsh

jannah1824 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received an e-mail from emirates regarding the outcome of my PC test for Admin position (PC Test last Thursday, 31st of January)..Alhamdulillah I passed it. They are asking me to comeback on Monday Feb.11 for the final assessment.
> 
> Wish me luck!!


Well done, Jannah! Wish you the best outcome of your assessment!  You applied for the admin position, so you must be the IT engineer or have the appropriate work experience, haven't you?

And good luck once again!


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> Im just concerned because it is still a psibility. would like to hear from someone who had this experience aswell
> 
> I just want to start already lol  thanks anyway !!
> 
> You should really call and email then!!!


You know, Ellie, I don't even have an idea what should I say or ask, and who should I talk to. It happened so much time ago, my FI! Should I say that I had an interview and passed it, and was selected, and registered @ the website and still don't have any answer? Will they perceive it appropriately? Or they can just say 'you are in the list, wait for our call, bla-bla-bla'....

What do you think of this, guys?


----------



## vernicius

Hello all, I'm new on the forum, and I wish to receive some informations about workin for Dnata.
I Have a friend joining in March, and he's applying for a grade 5 position, as travel consultant...
He's very happy for will get the experience, but in my opinion the salary is too low! (3000 AED) and allowance of 100 for medical expenses, and more 2000 if accomodation is not provided!
My concerns is: That wage is enough just "to feed" a Person in Dubai? And in the case of Dnata don't provide accomodation he can find accomodation with that money?
For make money he forgotten already, but wants to go for try tehe experience of work and live in Dubai, but I would like to know he will be fine without big difficulties, and how about the promotions? Are easy? Or not really?


----------



## jannah1824

best_porsh said:


> Well done, Jannah! Wish you the best outcome of your assessment!  You applied for the admin position, so you must be the IT engineer or have the appropriate work experience, haven't you?
> 
> And good luck once again!


Hi best Porch,

Actually my application is some kind of "IRRATIONAL"

Last October 2012 -I was invited for AD for Grade5 Cashier position, then...

November 6 2012 - I went for final Interview but surprisingly for Airport Services Agent and right after that they told me that I was selected and my application is successful

January 31, 2012 - I went for PC test for Admin Positon, they change it again..

Then now I received an e-mail that my pc test was successful and I need to attend the final assessment..I hope so this would be the last position they will give me..
Admin position for finance department dear..


----------



## abeyadr

can u explain , how we can apply, and what qualification they need ? Please.


----------



## best_porsh

jannah1824 said:


> Hi best Porch,
> 
> Actually my application is some kind of "IRRATIONAL"
> 
> Last October 2012 -I was invited for AD for Grade5 Cashier position, then...
> 
> November 6 2012 - I went for final Interview but surprisingly for Airport Services Agent and right after that they told me that I was selected and my application is successful
> 
> January 31, 2012 - I went for PC test for Admin Positon, they change it again..
> 
> Then now I received an e-mail that my pc test was successful and I need to attend the final assessment..I hope so this would be the last position they will give me..


OMG! This is really long way to start career in the Emirates. Plus you're located in Dubai, and still have difficulties in joining. What should I say or suppose being in Ukraine? 



jannah1824 said:


> Admin position for finance department dear..


Oh, ok, sorry, Jannah. I thought is was IT admin 

By the way, what do you think of calling them to ask about my situation?  Is it worth doing?


----------



## best_porsh

abeyadr said:


> can u explain , how we can apply, and what qualification they need ? Please.


Hello, abeyadr! The easiest way to apply is to do so through the website emiratesgroupcareers. Register there and follow the instructions. Fill in all the necessary fields and look for the jobs you'd like to do. The qualifications they need are very different, starting from just education and till infinity


----------



## best_porsh

vernicius said:


> Hello all, I'm new on the forum, and I wish to receive some informations about workin for Dnata.
> I Have a friend joining in March, and he's applying for a grade 5 position, as travel consultant...
> He's very happy for will get the experience, but in my opinion the salary is too low! (3000 AED) and allowance of 100 for medical expenses, and more 2000 if accomodation is not provided!
> My concerns is: That wage is enough just "to feed" a Person in Dubai? And in the case of Dnata don't provide accomodation he can find accomodation with that money?
> For make money he forgotten already, but wants to go for try tehe experience of work and live in Dubai, but I would like to know he will be fine without big difficulties, and how about the promotions? Are easy? Or not really?


Hola, vernicius, y bienvenido aqui!  Tu pareces preocupado con lo que pasa a tu amigo  Do they mention that accomodation is not provided or they just say they reimburse this money in case he doesn't want to live where they offer? As far as I know, 2000 AED is not enough to find the apartment, but mostly people here share ones with others, so its more or less real. Transportation is also provided, as far as I know. This is not a great salary, for sure. But all of this depends on what your friend used to have or to buy at the present moment. There are the companies offering salary of 1500-2000 AED, with accomodation. THIS I consider to be a very low salary


----------



## shineadr

im a bachelor degree holder (10+2+3 ) which are the suitable posts for me in emirtaes?


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> OMG! This is really long way to start career in the Emirates. Plus you're located in Dubai, and still have difficulties in joining. What should I say or suppose being in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, sorry, Jannah. I thought is was IT admin
> 
> By the way, what do you think of calling them to ask about my situation?  Is it worth doing?


yes you should try! its only worth it if you really want it


----------



## best_porsh

shineadr said:


> im a bachelor degree holder (10+2+3 ) which are the suitable posts for me in emirtaes?


Dear, it doesn't really matter what we guess about what kind of job is more suitable for you. Because, as experience shows and you might have read some posts here, what you apply for and what you'll be doing may differ a lot! The HR dept decides themselves which job is better for you. So just apply, get a lot of patience and keep waiting for the contact!


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> yes you should try! its only worth it if you really want it


Well, I do really want it. Otherwise, why should I write here asking so many different questions?


----------



## expat5

*Congrats!*



jannah1824 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received an e-mail from emirates regarding the outcome of my PC test for Admin position (PC Test last Thursday, 31st of January)..Alhamdulillah I passed it. They are asking me to comeback on Monday Feb.11 for the final assessment.
> 
> Wish me luck!!


WoW! Congrats Jannah! It did not even take you 2 weeks to know the result. Best of luck!


----------



## Ellie94

lol just call! tell them your interiew dates. maybe you can even talk to the person who interviewed you!!   Best of luck!!!


----------



## shineadr

how can we apply?
what are posts for bachelor degree holders?


----------



## best_porsh

Ellie94 said:


> lol just call! tell them your interiew dates. maybe you can even talk to the person who interviewed you!!   Best of luck!!!


The matter is I don't know the name of the person interviewing me  I know the name of the one calling me in a week after the FI


----------



## expat5

shineadr said:


> how can we apply?
> what are posts for bachelor degree holders?


Hello Shineadr! Just go to Emirates website then go to careers, fill up the application form then apply for a position that best suits your qualifications. Good luck!


----------



## expat5

best_porsh said:


> The matter is I don't know the name of the person interviewing me  I know the name of the one calling me in a week after the FI


Hi Best Porsh! It is hard to reach them by phone because it just keeps on ringing and then will be transferred to an answering machine.


----------



## jannah1824

best_porsh said:


> OMG! This is really long way to start career in the Emirates. Plus you're located in Dubai, and still have difficulties in joining. What should I say or suppose being in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, sorry, Jannah. I thought is was IT admin
> 
> By the way, what do you think of calling them to ask about my situation?  Is it worth doing?


Actually you can try to call them, its up to you..but I hope they will attend you because since October, trying of calling them..they never answered me..

SO ITS ONLY REALLY A MATTER OF PATIENCE..
By the way during my PC test, I met a Kenyan an applicant as well, she was invited from her country. 2 months after skype interview she was invited for Assessment here in Dubai, then after one day she took the PC test (with me)..


----------



## Ellie94

best_porsh said:


> The matter is I don't know the name of the person interviewing me  I know the name of the one calling me in a week after the FI




Thats fine. just say you have not heard from them and you were wondering if you still have a chance and if so when does she think?? or you would like to know what your application status stil with them are because of all the time they have not contacted you??

work something out like that   really hope they have answers for you


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> WoW! Congrats Jannah! It did not even take you 2 weeks to know the result. Best of luck!


Hi expat,
Thank you!!
yes, actually Im expecting for the result after two weeks because that was the timeline they gave us..You can't really guess what's their plan


----------



## shineadr

hardcore country said:


> hey guys i joined yesterday there is a lot to tell u but unfortunately i don`t have time ,i`m going to take my course now may be when i come back i can write


can u explain, how we can apply in emirates , pls explain to me. im a degree holder ( b.sc. ) can u gine some directions for the vacancies, and the suitable posts.


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> Hi expat,
> Thank you!!
> yes, actually Im expecting for the result after two weeks because that was the timeline they gave us..You can't really guess what's their plan


Yeah! But at least you know you are almost there.


----------



## shineadr

jnc_25 said:


> I have applied for Admin Assistant. I had my final interview last Nov. 18, 2012 and received an email that I was shortlisted for the position. I am keeping my patience because I want to leave my current company. I am praying and hoping that they will call me soon. Thanks!


what are requirements for Admin Assistant?


----------



## jannah1824

shineadr said:


> what are requirements for Admin Assistant?


https://www.emiratesgroupcareers.com/english/Default.aspx
go to that website..go to explore our careers..choose ADMINISTRATION AND FINANCE PROFESSIONALS, you will see their requirements for the position..

goodluck!


----------



## shineadr

thinklink said:


> hello guys!! How are you all doing? I received a text message and email from Emirates HR today congratulating me with the offer!! Finally!!! But I have accepted it yet...My proposed DOJ is 05-MAR-13
> 
> Did anyone else also receive good news today?


can u explain the procedures from the begining?


----------



## jannah1824

shineadr said:


> can u explain the procedures from the begining?


My dear, the only way to apply and be selected to Emirates is by signing up and filling up the provided group career website..I have provided it on you already. then you can browse and select whatever position they have. Then you only have to wait for their feed back.

They are not entertaining walk-in, you should sign up and to get your reference number provided by them..


----------



## life20111

thinklink said:


> Hi expat, thanks for the advice.
> 
> According to my contract, it says 42 hours per week but it doesn't state working patterns, so I have no idea how it works.
> 
> You are right, maybe I should give it a try.
> 
> Today I just learnt that even a shop assistant's salary is higher than this position with EK, what am I doing??


hey thinklink 
can u advise me what was the process after u accepted the contract and at what stage did you asked to resign ?


----------



## best_porsh

Hey, guys!

Today I sent one more e-mail and tried to make a phone call. As Jannah and expat told me yesterday, the phone call won't give any results. No one answered, and my call was transferred to the answering machine :/ But I've got the reply to my e-mail!  It is not very encouraging saying that I'm still in their hold pool, and will be contacted if there is any vacancy :juggle:
Yesterday my wife told she could make the guest visa for 1 month so I can come and try to find some other job being in Dubai. What do you think of this?


----------



## jannah1824

best_porsh said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> Today I sent one more e-mail and tried to make a phone call. As Jannah and expat told me yesterday, the phone call won't give any results. No one answered, and my call was transferred to the answering machine :/ But I've got the reply to my e-mail!  It is not very encouraging saying that I'm still in their hold pool, and will be contacted if there is any vacancy :juggle:
> Yesterday my wife told she could make the guest visa for 1 month so I can come and try to find some other job being in Dubai. What do you think of this?


Dear Best Porche,

your wife's idea is good, you better try it. I can PM you our company website and recruitment contact. Im currently working now for a Russian owned group of companies, and we are in need of Russian speaker staffs, We are hiring since November. We have Real estate company, Furnishing solutions for Hotels, and Interior design Company. maybe you can try to apply while waiting for Emirates answer..


----------



## UAE

*hi*

hello tomorrow 

just one question. i have passed the presentation panel " elhamdolelah" 

and i got my final interview today . we were 5 ppl they eliminate 2 of us and 3 ppl got there final interview 

how ever in my interview i was not informed about the result they told me you will receive an e-mail from HR about the result 

does these mean that i am not selected .? do they inform you in the final interview that you are selected or not ? 

and if not how many years it take to kill that pain ?

thank you


----------



## best_porsh

jannah1824 said:


> Dear Best Porche,
> 
> your wife's idea is good, you better try it. I can PM you our company website and recruitment contact. Im currently working now for a Russian owned group of companies, and we are in need of Russian speaker staffs, We are hiring since November. We have Real estate company, Furnishing solutions for Hotels, and Interior design Company. maybe you can try to apply while waiting for Emirates answer..


Thank you, Jannah! I answered to PM. You are very kind!


----------



## expat5

best_porsh said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> Today I sent one more e-mail and tried to make a phone call. As Jannah and expat told me yesterday, the phone call won't give any results. No one answered, and my call was transferred to the answering machine :/ But I've got the reply to my e-mail!  It is not very encouraging saying that I'm still in their hold pool, and will be contacted if there is any vacancy :juggle:
> Yesterday my wife told she could make the guest visa for 1 month so I can come and try to find some other job being in Dubai. What do you think of this?


Hello best_porsh! where did you send your email is it to a hr coordinator or ek careers email add? Will try to send one also

I noticed that employers here in Dubai are offering low salaries to applicants with visit visa. I think it is best to apply for a job and get one before you go here, why not apply at Jannah's company


----------



## vernicius

best_porsh said:


> Hola, vernicius, y bienvenido aqui!  Tu pareces preocupado con lo que pasa a tu amigo  Do they mention that accomodation is not provided or they just say they reimburse this money in case he doesn't want to live where they offer? )


Ola, Thanks for your answer... They don't sayed the accomodation is not provided, they just sa, if it isn't, they will give 2000 UAD plus the salary, wich is too low for me, but ok!


----------



## waitingAN

HI

Just I WANT to know if there is someone on this forum has participated last assessment day for call center agent emirates on 30 JAN 2013? AND SELECTED FOR FINAL INTERVIEW


----------



## best_porsh

expat5 said:


> Hello best_porsh! where did you send your email is it to a hr coordinator or ek careers email add? Will try to send one also
> 
> I noticed that employers here in Dubai are offering low salaries to applicants with visit visa. I think it is best to apply for a job and get one before you go here, why not apply at Jannah's company


Hello, expat! I sent an e-mail to HR coordinator. Don't think the general e-mail is used for such purposes. So you should try writing to hr, I guess, if you have one!

Well, the matter is I'll have the guest visa at the time I come there. Nevertheless, it's a very good idea - to apply beforehand. I'll try to apply to as many companies as possible. Hope, at least a few will be successful. Thank you for your advance, expat!  And wish you all the best with your inquiry! Get the positive response!


----------



## best_porsh

vernicius said:


> Ola, Thanks for your answer... They don't sayed the accomodation is not provided, they just sa, if it isn't, they will give 2000 UAD plus the salary, wich is too low for me, but ok!


Vernicius! When I had my interview with Emirates representatives I told them my wife went to Dubai, and the women interviewing me told me such thing: 'we provide our staff with accommodation. Unfortunately, we cannot provide it for your wife as well. But if you want to get your allowance for it, you're welcome'. So, you can see how the things are looking there


----------



## best_porsh

UAE said:


> hello tomorrow
> 
> just one question. i have passed the presentation panel " elhamdolelah"
> 
> and i got my final interview today . we were 5 ppl they eliminate 2 of us and 3 ppl got there final interview
> 
> how ever in my interview i was not informed about the result they told me you will receive an e-mail from HR about the result
> 
> does these mean that i am not selected .? do they inform you in the final interview that you are selected or not ?
> 
> and if not how many years it take to kill that pain ?
> 
> thank you


Hello there! 

Congratulations! The fact you weren't eliminated at the beginning is a good news  As we were told at our interview, the were choosing the guys who were worth working in the Emirates. They work through the data concerning you, your experience, etc, and, after that, they give this information to other managers who analyze it and decides whether you fit their requirements. And when they find you to be interesting for them, they call you or send the e-mail. So, now you have to wait, dear! Anyway, they will tell you the result - either successful, or not. But you seem to be successful


----------



## dxb000

hi everyone,

today, 12 days after my final interview i received this email from emirates,

'Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 
Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.'

what does this means, is it a good thing well alhamdulillah i have got this far very quickly, and the interviewer DID SAY that if u were successful u will receive an email like this but that means we are looking for suitable positions and some might also be urgent.

is anyone else in the same position, does this mean its time for the long waiting game that emirates likes to play....i hope not. 

anyway thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## shineadr

mavericksam said:


> Hey bangloboy,
> yes... I got the job with Dnata Emirates as a Quality Assurance Controller and am thrilled to be part of this world class organization. This is a Grade 8 position, and has certain fixed (nice) benefits. The recruitment is interesting yet very lengthy! I started off my first interaction (a skype interview) on 18th June, and received my offer letter in first week of August. My contract would be coming after Ramadan is over, so Im waiting for that now.
> 
> suzimack gave you all the info required by you. Thats exactly the stuff I went through, minus the psychometric test.
> 
> What you work on is your negotiating skills when finalizing your basic salary. The rest of the benefits are standard and dont change. So, do your homework well before demanding a certain range, in order to be convincing enough to get that.
> 
> Do post if you require any other assistance.
> 
> Best of Luck and do keep us posted on your chances.
> 
> Ciao.


please explain the requirements for this post, if u can possible. and the interview procedures. thanks


----------



## shineadr

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


can u suggest any job for me. im science graduate. B.Sc. Mthematics


----------



## life20111

*hello DXB*



dxb000 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> today, 12 days after my final interview i received this email from emirates,
> 
> 'Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.'
> 
> what does this means, is it a good thing well alhamdulillah i have got this far very quickly, and the interviewer DID SAY that if u were successful u will receive an email like this but that means we are looking for suitable positions and some might also be urgent.
> 
> is anyone else in the same position, does this mean its time for the long waiting game that emirates likes to play....i hope not.
> 
> anyway thanks in advance for your replies


Congratulations for passing the first step 
in brief now start the test of your patience for the next 6 month maximum or less if you are lucky 

now all they do is waiting to select you to start and usually it takes time till you get the in the process , it differs from person to person 

hope you dont wait 6 month and be there soon


----------



## best_porsh

dxb000 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> today, 12 days after my final interview i received this email from emirates,
> 
> 'Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.'
> 
> what does this means, is it a good thing well alhamdulillah i have got this far very quickly, and the interviewer DID SAY that if u were successful u will receive an email like this but that means we are looking for suitable positions and some might also be urgent.
> 
> is anyone else in the same position, does this mean its time for the long waiting game that emirates likes to play....i hope not.
> 
> anyway thanks in advance for your replies


Hello, dxb! This means good news for you  Cause it says you were successful to pass the interview and were selected to fill the employee gap  The only question all of us are interested in is - *WHEN*  When will we get the contract, when will we leave, etc  Now the time to test your patience has come  You have replenished the boat we are sitting in  I have been waiting for 3,5 months already and don't still seem to leave this boat  So, welcome! Be patient and wait for the golden call or golden e-mail


----------



## expat5

best_porsh said:


> Hello, expat! I sent an e-mail to HR coordinator. Don't think the general e-mail is used for such purposes. So you should try writing to hr, I guess, if you have one!
> 
> Well, the matter is I'll have the guest visa at the time I come there. Nevertheless, it's a very good idea - to apply beforehand. I'll try to apply to as many companies as possible. Hope, at least a few will be successful. Thank you for your advance, expat!  And wish you all the best with your inquiry! Get the positive response!



Thanks for your reply best_porsh. I tried to send an email to the HR Coordinator who handled my application but unfortunately she did not answer my email. Anyways, just like the rest will just wait for them to contact me.


----------



## expat5

dxb000 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> today, 12 days after my final interview i received this email from emirates,
> 
> 'Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.'
> 
> what does this means, is it a good thing well alhamdulillah i have got this far very quickly, and the interviewer DID SAY that if u were successful u will receive an email like this but that means we are looking for suitable positions and some might also be urgent.
> 
> is anyone else in the same position, does this mean its time for the long waiting game that emirates likes to play....i hope not.
> 
> anyway thanks in advance for your replies



Congrats Dxb! I am in the same situation and I've been waiting for 5 months now. A friend of mine who works for DNATA told me that it took her colleague one year. So I guess it really depends on the position we are applying for. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## UAE

hi there every body 

i just finished my 2 extensive interview days with dnata . i have to say few fact`s here that might not sound ok for every body . but i am just tilling you my personal experience . 

we have gone thru a lot of interviews . the hospitality was very nice . after the first day a few ppl were eliminated and the remaining candidates were me and 2 other . 

in terms of experience and location preference - i was 100 % sure that i will be selected. but unfortunately i was not due to one factor witch would be very famous and i think Dnata start to build a bad reputation against this issue .

there is a certain territory in INDIA i think Hydarabad or something not quiet sure . the candidate who were selected i presume that he was from there . same as the General manager who selected him Same as 90 % of Dnata employment . when i was at the career center from every 5 Indians i could see 1 in a different nationality !!! 

so after a really really long preparation and hard work the job was disclosed on the basis of discrimination . 

My point is if Dnata work is based on Discrimination please save all this Tests and preparation just to cover up for this . it is already exposed by the number of indians working at the organization. 


sorry again for the long story but i thought i would make a point for pl who are going into the same process like me . 

Thank you


----------



## best_porsh

expat5 said:


> Thanks for your reply best_porsh. I tried to send an email to the HR Coordinator who handled my application but unfortunately she did not answer my email. Anyways, just like the rest will just wait for them to contact me.


The first letter of mine also hasn't received the answer. But I wrote approximately 1 month later, and got one. The contents of it were mentioned here, it seems to me, in some previous posts. Ringing them doesn't really help, the don't answer the phone calls. But you should try mailing the a bit later. I believe, you'll get the reply! Anyway, they will contact you when they need you. You must be in the queue, like all of us  Patience, patience and patience again, dear :ranger:


----------



## Ellie94

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.




Dear Gemsy62

I have been accepted by Dnata as from 31
January 2013 and waiting for reaction from joining team. I have the
following questions, maybe you can help me ?? pleeeease  

1. I have an accommodation problem and will most probably have to fly
home. My hometown is in South Africa, and I had all my interviews in
Dubai. Will I be responsible for my own ticket or will Emirates
provide me with a back to Dubai when taking up duties.

2. What medicals do I have to do, and am I suppose to do it upfront
or after starting date?

3. Is the position subject to the medicals, or does medicals only
form part of the joining formalities.

Many thanks for your kind assistance.

Ellie


----------



## expat5

UAE said:


> hi there every body
> 
> i just finished my 2 extensive interview days with dnata . i have to say few fact`s here that might not sound ok for every body . but i am just tilling you my personal experience .
> 
> we have gone thru a lot of interviews . the hospitality was very nice . after the first day a few ppl were eliminated and the remaining candidates were me and 2 other .
> 
> in terms of experience and location preference - i was 100 % sure that i will be selected. but unfortunately i was not due to one factor witch would be very famous and i think Dnata start to build a bad reputation against this issue .
> 
> there is a certain territory in INDIA i think Hydarabad or something not quiet sure . the candidate who were selected i presume that he was from there . same as the General manager who selected him Same as 90 % of Dnata employment . when i was at the career center from every 5 Indians i could see 1 in a different nationality !!!
> 
> so after a really really long preparation and hard work the job was disclosed on the basis of discrimination .
> 
> My point is if Dnata work is based on Discrimination please save all this Tests and preparation just to cover up for this . it is already exposed by the number of indians working at the organization.
> 
> 
> sorry again for the long story but i thought i would make a point for pl who are going into the same process like me .
> 
> Thank you


So sad to know this kind of story.


----------



## expat5

Seems like everybody is quiet. Any good news from anyone?


----------



## expat5

Hi Jannah! How was your Final Assessment?


----------



## best_porsh

expat5 said:


> Seems like everybody is quiet. Any good news from anyone?


I join the question. Does anybody have any news or movements since the time of our last active discussion?  A friend of mine is leaving on the 20 of february...


----------



## life20111

*hello everyone*

if anyone was on a job briefing on 2nd of February in the HQ please contact me


----------



## hijz

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Hi i was interviewed as airport service agent 2 months back out of 150 ppl 24 were selected for an interview after the assessment i went for the interview 3 days after and it was pretty good but after 4 days i recieved and email that i was unsuccessful and as per the company policy no reason was stated and 2 other girls who were with me at the assessment have got the job even though i am more educated then them as well as more experienced! 2 years back when i was 19 years old i was interviewed for marhaba service agent i still didnt get selected which i dont know why i badly need a job at emirates as u have mentioned u r in the hr can u please help me! thanks


----------



## UAE

hijz said:


> Hi i was interviewed as airport service agent 2 months back out of 150 ppl 24 were selected for an interview after the assessment i went for the interview 3 days after and it was pretty good but after 4 days i recieved and email that i was unsuccessful and as per the company policy no reason was stated and 2 other girls who were with me at the assessment have got the job even though i am more educated then them as well as more experienced! 2 years back when i was 19 years old i was interviewed for marhaba service agent i still didnt get selected which i dont know why i badly need a job at emirates as u have mentioned u r in the hr can u please help me! thanks


Please read my topic i posted earlier . exactly the same thing happened to me but for a different post . we were 3 final candidates and only me had the most travel related experience plus location preference other 2 candidates did not visit the country that the job was in before at all while i am resident in it for like 7 years . 

any how there is a lot of politics in dnata specially if Indian nationality was involved at the selection process !!!


----------



## hijz

UAE said:


> Please read my topic i posted earlier . exactly the same thing happened to me but for a different post . we were 3 final candidates and only me had the most travel related experience plus location preference other 2 candidates did not visit the country that the job was in before at all while i am resident in it for like 7 years .
> 
> any how there is a lot of politics in dnata specially if Indian nationality was involved at the selection process !!!


Yes  unfortunately alot of politics involved! 2 of my classmates just got selected as airport service agents no offense to indians but they had 0 experience and i am sure they got it through someone


----------



## best_porsh

hijz said:


> Yes  unfortunately alot of politics involved! 2 of my classmates just got selected as airport service agents no offense to indians but they had 0 experience and i am sure they got it through someone


Maybe this is one of the reasons why all of us have to wait for so long?


----------



## Ellie94

Just received my contract after 3weeks..joining date is 16april

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Himani

Can anyone tell me how long is a reasonable wait to expect a reply from Emirates? I have applied to several engineering jobs on their website but haven't got any response yet! Will HR be able to help or just have to wait???

I have 7 years experience working for Rolls-Royce so thought I would have some chance getting a job with emirates, but looks like not I desperately need a job as I've already moved here for my husband and now am just sitting at home which is frustrating!


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Hi Jannah! How was your Final Assessment?


Hi expat,
hello everyone, sorry if I wasn't be able reply you promptly. I just came out from hospital I was confined for more than a week. Anyway, my final assessment went well, we are around 7 candidates for the position that time. Just like all of you I received this letter.

Dear Miss -----


Sub: Senior Adminisrative Assistant

Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
but I'm wondering what is the next stage of the process as what they quoted, (i dont want to take exams again, coz I took, english test, mathematical test, PC test, situational test, what else left!!!!!??)

I'm just thinking it's better to wait than nothing..


----------



## thinklink

Hi everyone, some updates of me:

I just did my visa run to Doha yesterday after receiving new visaand have just now submitted the Emirates ID card application form (costing AED370, wonder if Emirates will shoulder the cost or not?) and the Airport Pass application form.

Anyone having the same DOJ as me on 5th March? 

Cheers!


----------



## Stenson

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum.
I have been applying for different positions and almost 6 positions are ''UNDER REVIEW''.
Surprisingly, I got a call yesterday (25.02.2013) for the post of Customer Service Manager (EKFC). It was telephonic interview for about 10 minutes and it was very much interesting. She asked me about my expected salary package and also asked whether I have any holiday plans for the next 6 months time.She told me that I will be soon intimated for the next step.And the interesting part is that for this position my status is only ''APPLIED'' and not yet UNDER REVIEW. 
Can someone tell me what will be next steps. Can I start preparing for the Interview and learn more things about Customer Service. And if I get a call for this position, what will be the expected salary.

Thanks,
Stenson


----------



## jannah1824

dxb000 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> today, 12 days after my final interview i received this email from emirates,
> 
> 'Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.'
> 
> what does this means, is it a good thing well alhamdulillah i have got this far very quickly, and the interviewer DID SAY that if u were successful u will receive an email like this but that means we are looking for suitable positions and some might also be urgent.
> 
> is anyone else in the same position, does this mean its time for the long waiting game that emirates likes to play....i hope not.
> 
> anyway thanks in advance for your replies


hi dxb,
what position you're applying for?and when did you attended your FI..thank you..


----------



## expat5

Hi Jannah! Hope you are feeling better now. With regards to your email, I agree with you much better than not knowing of your status. 

As what we always all says here, Good luck to all!


----------



## dxb000

jannah1824 said:


> hi dxb,
> what position you're applying for?and when did you attended your FI..thank you..


Hi jannah, did u receive the same email as well? I had my final interview on 29 January. Then received that email on 10 February. My status is still under review. But the interviewer said that it is standard procedure and you might have to do wait a little.

But i did make a mistake on 12 feb i missed 2 calls from Emirates, i tried ringing back but got nothing just voice mail. Now im waiting for them to call me back. 

I applied for customer service role. What about you, are you in the same situation?

Let's hope we all hear good news soon, i think it's been a quite period for every body that's applied...


----------



## jannah1824

yes, I've got the same letter by Feb.26. My Final Assessment/interview was Feb.11..Im wondering what's the difference between the mail which some of us received..on their mail, it clearly says that they are *"successful but no vacancy"*, but the mail which the two of us received says, "*we are shortlisted to the next process, and they will retain our application*".
I'm just analyzing, but I'm still hoping for positive outcome because the conductors says if we're not successful, they will directly say "APPLICATION IS NOT SUCCESSFUL" and advise us to apply again after 6 months..


----------



## expat5

Hi Jannah! The email I received was the successful email and docs will be forwarded to the line manager but my status never changed from under review. So I guess both mails are just the same, positive but in queue? And there are some whose status never changed but got the golden call.


----------



## jannah1824

expat5 said:


> Hi Jannah! The email I received was the successful email and docs will be forwarded to the line manager but my status never changed from under review. So I guess both mails are just the same, positive but in queue? And there are some whose status never changed but got the golden call.


hmm., I hope they just rephrase it lol.
this application is getting into my nerve now.. I really wanted to leave my current job now
anyway, there's nothing else to do but to wait..
NOW I NOW WHAT'S THE MEANING OF *"YOU ARE SHORTLISTED FOR THE NEXT PROCESS"* -the next process is to test our PATIENCE..


----------



## expat5

jannah1824 said:


> hmm., I hope they just rephrase it lol.
> this application is getting into my nerve now.. I really wanted to leave my current job now
> anyway, there's nothing else to do but to wait..
> NOW I NOW WHAT'S THE MEANING OF *"YOU ARE SHORTLISTED FOR THE NEXT PROCESS"* -the next process is to test our PATIENCE..


True!


----------



## dxb000

jannah1824 said:


> yes, I've got the same letter by Feb.26. My Final Assessment/interview was Feb.11..Im wondering what's the difference between the mail which some of us received..on their mail, it clearly says that they are *"successful but no vacancy"*, but the mail which the two of us received says, "*we are shortlisted to the next process, and they will retain our application*".
> I'm just analyzing, but I'm still hoping for positive outcome because the conductors says if we're not successful, they will directly say "APPLICATION IS NOT SUCCESSFUL" and advise us to apply again after 6 months..


expat5 is also right, i think the email has just been rephrased and that is the email everyone will get now if they are on hold, it definitely sounds positive, its just about waiting now, after researching on average most people who get the email get a call within 3 months at the end of the third month, so we will just have to wait and see. hope they get enough vacancy's soon though.
if they didnt want us they would have said UNSUCCESSFUL like they do with so many people, we just got to have faith and wait for the day we get a call.


----------



## sanjana reddy

Hi Guys,

I went for an interview with Emirates Airlines on the 15th December 2012, I got an email from them on the 17th december 2012 saying :-

Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

That's all after that not even a single email from them, Has anyone faced this before? 

Kindly Advise!

Thanks a Lot!


----------



## vantage

sanjana reddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I went for an interview with Emirates Airlines on the 15th December 2012, I got an email from them on the 17th december 2012 saying :-
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> That's all after that not even a single email from them, Has anyone faced this before?
> 
> Kindly Advise!
> 
> Thanks a Lot!


it's a buyer's market.
Everyone is crawling over themselves to work for Emirates.


----------



## rsinner

sanjana reddy said:


> Kindly Advise!
> 
> Thanks a Lot!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/115361-need-info-emirates-dnata-jobs.html

You are welcome.


----------



## expat5

thinklink said:


> Hi everyone, some updates of me:
> 
> I just did my visa run to Doha yesterday after receiving new visaand have just now submitted the Emirates ID card application form (costing AED370, wonder if Emirates will shoulder the cost or not?) and the Airport Pass application form.
> 
> Anyone having the same DOJ as me on 5th March?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi thinklink! How was your first day with Emirates?


----------



## mimikats

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum .. I am looking for some infos..I have been contacted by email, saying I have been shortlisted to attend an assessment for "*various customer service positions*" based in Dubai, there will be a recruitment campaign. I was wondering if someone has any idea of what position it could be for a Grade EK.04, there is no precision on what position it would be. ANY IDEA Plzzzz !!

Thanks


----------



## jannah1824

mimikats said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum .. I am looking for some infos..I have been contacted by email, saying I have been shortlisted to attend an assessment for "*various customer service positions*" based in Dubai, there will be a recruitment campaign. I was wondering if someone has any idea of what position it could be for a Grade EK.04, there is no precision on what position it would be. ANY IDEA Plzzzz !!
> 
> Thanks


mimikats, all positions in EK have grade level. There's a lot of customer service role position. If you passed the assessment and FI they can tell you which grade you are and which position is suitable for you.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## jannah1824

dxb000 said:


> Hi jannah, did u receive the same email as well? I had my final interview on 29 January. Then received that email on 10 February. My status is still under review. But the interviewer said that it is standard procedure and you might have to do wait a little.
> 
> But i did make a mistake on 12 feb i missed 2 calls from Emirates, i tried ringing back but got nothing just voice mail. Now im waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> I applied for customer service role. What about you, are you in the same situation?
> 
> Let's hope we all hear good news soon, i think it's been a quite period for every body that's applied...


HI DXB, 

any news from you? what's your status now?


----------



## rahal

*hi all*

hi all , i'm new here , 
i just received an email from emirates about interview for this job ""Senior Sales Executive (Marhaba Svcs) .. i hope from you help me about interview ,kind of questions ......etc

advice me please ..!

thanx


----------



## Felixtoo2

Is it only me or does anybody else find it strange that nobody ever comes back on this thread to give any information on how the job is going and what it's like to work for EK/Dnata?


----------



## jannah1824

Felixtoo2 said:


> Is it only me or does anybody else find it strange that nobody ever comes back on this thread to give any information on how the job is going and what it's like to work for EK/Dnata?


I'm with you felix, maybe they are really busy now..


----------



## rahal

nobody here to answer my question? or give me any information about first interview .. is is hard to read all pages here its 66 pages ..

happy weekend for all


----------



## nzerr1

I currently work for Emirates and LOVE it. I was on other forums before and just got way to busy to reply with how things are.


----------



## jonnas

*the WAIT*

hello people !

sorry in advance for the loooong text, i have a lot of time to kill now. I'm joining the thread because I am in the waiting line for a job @ Dnata as well (from previous threads i feel I'm not the only one ). I have loads of questions, but i'll try to help out as much as possible as well, even though my knowledge on the topic is fairly limited so far.

a short summary of my situation: started the recruitment process in Bucharest beginning of Feb this year (assessment day + individual interview there) and on the 6th March (after a skype interview a week earlier) i've received the confirmation email that i've been accepted in the position of travel consultant for Dnata, Ek 05 position, financial and non-financial benefits etc. I replied to tentatively accept the offer aaand.....silence so far ) i have 2 questions for now:

1. is there any way something terribly wrong can happen now or is it really just a matter of TIME ? (meaning the procedures to be put on hold or for them to find somebody else etc) . I'm still waiting for the contract and details regarding the beginning date, but I assume I haven't had enough share of waiting ("only" 10 days have passed so far). what puzzles me is that on the mail the HR guy said i will be contacted "immediately"...really curious the time frame for this particular word in this case 

2. dental examination: do u happen to know if this will be necessary for this sort of position as well (travel consultant)? I am aware the cabin crew are obliged to have it, but does it apply to ALL positions @ Dnata as well? my front teeth are fine but the back ones are not perfect (i've seen some other member worried about this issue as well) and of course it's easy to become paranoid when I don't know what the standards are. I have to say on the informative sheet stating the pre-employment medical exams to be submitted (handed to me by the HR recruiter in Bucharest) it just covers eyes, ears, chest, hiv, 2 x hepatitis, STDs. 

have a nice week-end all ! really glad i can share some of my anxieties with you


----------



## NjxNA

jonnas said:


> 1. is there any way something terribly wrong can happen now or is it really just a matter of TIME ? (meaning the procedures to be put on hold or for them to find somebody else etc) . I'm still waiting for the contract and details regarding the beginning date, but I assume I haven't had enough share of waiting ("only" 10 days have passed so far). what puzzles me is that on the mail the HR guy said i will be contacted "immediately"...really curious the time frame for this particular word in this case


Immediately in Emirates assumes a different meaning 
If you accepted the offer you only have to wait (for personal experience it took me more than one month from signing the contract to land in Dubai.



jonnas said:


> 2. dental examination: do u happen to know if this will be necessary for this sort of position as well (travel consultant)? I am aware the cabin crew are obliged to have it, but does it apply to ALL positions @ Dnata as well? my front teeth are fine but the back ones are not perfect (i've seen some other member worried about this issue as well) and of course it's easy to become paranoid when I don't know what the standards are. I have to say on the informative sheet stating the pre-employment medical exams to be submitted (handed to me by the HR recruiter in Bucharest) it just covers eyes, ears, chest, hiv, 2 x hepatitis, STDs.


Unless stated as mandatory, if you don't provide it, the medical insurance won't cover expenses related to dental issues while working for Emirates. You better ask your HR coordinator through the careers website.


----------



## life20111

*hey everyone*

i would like to suggest a kind of group on fb to gather all people and have better conversations over there for everyone.


----------



## jonnas

rahal said:


> hi all , i'm new here ,
> i just received an email from emirates about interview for this job ""Senior Sales Executive (Marhaba Svcs) .. i hope from you help me about interview ,kind of questions ......etc
> 
> advice me please ..!
> 
> thanx


the position i had the interviews for is for sure inferior to sales executive. however, I believe one focus will be on behavioral questions (all HR people approach this lately
), meaning refer to a situation in the past when you were put in a difficult situation or when you had an argument with your colleagues or even clients. you'll be asked to explain how you handled those situations...i think they want to make sure when the time comes for quick decision making and so on, you'd be ready.


----------



## jonnas

NjxNA said:


> Immediately in Emirates assumes a different meaning
> If you accepted the offer you only have to wait (for personal experience it took me more than one month from signing the contract to land in Dubai.
> 
> Unless stated as mandatory, if you don't provide it, the medical insurance won't cover expenses related to dental issues while working for Emirates. You better ask your HR coordinator through the careers website.


thanks NjxnA, I'm beginning to realize i should be thinking in matter of "weeks" instead of "days" from now  I think the dental check might be requested after i arrive there (as a post on this forum said), it doesn't appear on the pre-employment sheet. have a good week-end everyone !


----------



## Taunted

jonnas said:


> thanks NjxnA, I'm beginning to realize i should be thinking in matter of "weeks" instead of "days" from now  I think the dental check might be requested after i arrive there (as a post on this forum said), it doesn't appear on the pre-employment sheet. have a good week-end everyone !


You need to get your teeth checked before you can get a job with emirates?

WOW


----------



## NjxNA

Taunted said:


> You need to get your teeth checked before you can get a job with emirates?
> 
> WOW


Would you like to be served by a toothless cabin crew after paying thousands for your flight?


----------



## Taunted

NjxNA said:


> Would you like to be served by a toothless cabin crew after paying thousands for your flight?


To be fair, as long as they served me Dom Perignon when I wanted it, I wouldn't much care!.

But yes, I see your point.


----------



## best_porsh

jonnas said:


> hello people !
> 
> sorry in advance for the loooong text, i have a lot of time to kill now. I'm joining the thread because I am in the waiting line for a job @ Dnata as well (from previous threads i feel I'm not the only one ). I have loads of questions, but i'll try to help out as much as possible as well, even though my knowledge on the topic is fairly limited so far.
> 
> a short summary of my situation: started the recruitment process in Bucharest beginning of Feb this year (assessment day + individual interview there) and on the 6th March (after a skype interview a week earlier) i've received the confirmation email that i've been accepted in the position of travel consultant for Dnata, Ek 05 position, financial and non-financial benefits etc. I replied to tentatively accept the offer aaand.....silence so far ) i have 2 questions for now:
> 
> 1. is there any way something terribly wrong can happen now or is it really just a matter of TIME ? (meaning the procedures to be put on hold or for them to find somebody else etc) . I'm still waiting for the contract and details regarding the beginning date, but I assume I haven't had enough share of waiting ("only" 10 days have passed so far). what puzzles me is that on the mail the HR guy said i will be contacted "immediately"...really curious the time frame for this particular word in this case
> 
> 2. dental examination: do u happen to know if this will be necessary for this sort of position as well (travel consultant)? I am aware the cabin crew are obliged to have it, but does it apply to ALL positions @ Dnata as well? my front teeth are fine but the back ones are not perfect (i've seen some other member worried about this issue as well) and of course it's easy to become paranoid when I don't know what the standards are. I have to say on the informative sheet stating the pre-employment medical exams to be submitted (handed to me by the HR recruiter in Bucharest) it just covers eyes, ears, chest, hiv, 2 x hepatitis, STDs.
> 
> have a nice week-end all ! really glad i can share some of my anxieties with you


Hello, Jonnas!

You seem to be really eager to join Emirates, don't you?  A lot of guys writing at this topic are in the same situation. So am I. I passed the interview in Kyiv at the end of October, in a week I got the phone call and received the e-mail  And since that time I have been waiting. It's mid March, still nothing. So your term of waiting seems really funny to me  Relax and enjoy spring coming to your country 
Best wishes!


----------



## jonnas

best_porsh said:


> Hello, Jonnas!
> 
> You seem to be really eager to join Emirates, don't you?  A lot of guys writing at this topic are in the same situation. So am I. I passed the interview in Kyiv at the end of October, in a week I got the phone call and received the e-mail  And since that time I have been waiting. It's mid March, still nothing. So your term of waiting seems really funny to me  Relax and enjoy spring coming to your country
> Best wishes!


thanks for the heads up, best_porsh....well I guess I will just have to temper my eagerness for a while  

reading your story makes we wish i hadn't quit my last job just a day before receiving the email from HR advising me, besides the confirmation, to not quit my actual employment  again, that message makes a lot of sense now, when facing these sort of terms :rain: not my best decision, that's for sure. time to start knitting socks I suppose 

all in all, a loooong spring awaits. patience is a virtue indeed


----------



## Ellie94

Hi all

Tomorrow I will be going to my briefing and then the next day is training starts

Oh and someone asked about dentals ...
All I know about dental medical exam is * you have 6months from joining to correct your problems.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Asafa

best_porsh said:


> Hello, Jonnas!
> 
> You seem to be really eager to join Emirates, don't you?  A lot of guys writing at this topic are in the same situation. So am I. I passed the interview in Kyiv at the end of October, in a week I got the phone call and received the e-mail  And since that time I have been waiting. It's mid March, still nothing. So your term of waiting seems really funny to me  Relax and enjoy spring coming to your country
> Best wishes!


hey Porsh.. sDid your status on the website said YWBC.. you will be contacted.... in any time? It appeared on mine a couple of days ago... can this mean I will be waiting as long as 3 months for the call??? This is nuts.


----------



## jonnas

Asafa said:


> hey Porsh.. sDid your status on the website said YWBC.. you will be contacted.... in any time? It appeared on mine a couple of days ago... can this mean I will be waiting as long as 3 months for the call??? This is nuts.


Hi Asafa,

I don't think we can generalize the time of replying. For example I was contacted today by the HR department and they said in approx 2 weeks' time they would send me the contract and info on the joining formalities (so theoretically it will take in total around 1 month between the job offer and the actual contract, at least in my case).
If you have an HR contact, perhaps occasionally poke him/her with an email regarding the actual time frame, it will most likely work


----------



## Asafa

jonnas said:


> Hi Asafa,
> 
> I don't think we can generalize the time of replying. For example I was contacted today by the HR department and they said in approx 2 weeks' time they would send me the contract and info on the joining formalities (so theoretically it will take in total around 1 month between the job offer and the actual contract, at least in my case).
> If you have an HR contact, perhaps occasionally poke him/her with an email regarding the actual time frame, it will most likely work



Hey jonnas,

COuld you tell me please how many days went by since you had the YWBC status online till they contacted you? If you ever applied onlne and could follow the status changing.

The thing is that the longer they take in calling me up the better, as I have some pending arrangments to make, before I can decide.


----------



## jonnas

Asafa said:


> Hey jonnas,
> 
> COuld you tell me please how many days went by since you had the YWBC status online till they contacted you? If you ever applied onlne and could follow the status changing.
> 
> The thing is that the longer they take in calling me up the better, as I have some pending arrangments to make, before I can decide.


Well this is new in this forum, somebody actually wishing for Emirates to further delay their next communication step  

Actually I can't help you with specific info Asafa, as my recruitment process is a bit different, 'cause i did not apply over their website but through a recruiting agency in Romania; thus all the direct communication we've had so far has been exclusively via email.

From what I've read on these pages, though, I think it takes at least 3 weeks usually for a contract to be created :confused2: from my experience, when you want something to stall, it usually goes the exact other way around, Murphy's law I guess


----------



## Asafa

jonnas said:


> Well this is new in this forum, somebody actually wishing for Emirates to further delay their next communication step
> 
> Actually I can't help you with specific info Asafa, as my recruitment process is a bit different, 'cause i did not apply over their website but through a recruiting agency in Romania; thus all the direct communication we've had so far has been exclusively via email.
> 
> From what I've read on these pages, though, I think it takes at least 3 weeks usually for a contract to be created :confused2: from my experience, when you want something to stall, it usually goes the exact other way around, Murphy's law I guess



You know it is funny how things sometimes can turn around. I have been trying out for Emirates for a long time now. Was close but never made. Now that I finally made it... Well. to tell you the truth I am sort of no longer interested. Go figure.

I have a different job lined up.. its not 100 % sure tho. This is why I am stalling, and slowing things down as much as I can.


----------



## best_porsh

Asafa said:


> hey Porsh.. sDid your status on the website said YWBC.. you will be contacted.... in any time? It appeared on mine a couple of days ago... can this mean I will be waiting as long as 3 months for the call??? This is nuts.


Hola, Asafa!
My status at the website has never been changing. So I don't even have the idea what the YWBC means  (you will be contacted, I guess  ). Almost five months, five complete months... As you have written, not sure about being interested in the job  Maybe I'm still interested, but it's hard to believe they will call me someday... This nut's, it does! I'd even say, it sucks!


----------



## best_porsh

jonnas said:


> thanks for the heads up, best_porsh....well I guess I will just have to temper my eagerness for a while
> 
> reading your story makes we wish i hadn't quit my last job just a day before receiving the email from HR advising me, besides the confirmation, to not quit my actual employment  again, that message makes a lot of sense now, when facing these sort of terms :rain: not my best decision, that's for sure. time to start knitting socks I suppose
> 
> all in all, a loooong spring awaits. patience is a virtue indeed


Yes, I've heard of this sentence like "not to resign from the current job" when you receive one of the first e-mails after the interview  So maybe you should buy a lot of woolen strings and start knitting sicks, sweaters and other stuff  I wish you the very fast applying process with the Emirates, seriously. Cause waiting for a while peaces off  :boxing:


----------



## Asafa

best_porsh said:


> Yes, I've heard of this sentence like "not to resign from the current job" when you receive one of the first e-mails after the interview  So maybe you should buy a lot of woolen strings and start knitting sicks, sweaters and other stuff  I wish you the very fast applying process with the Emirates, seriously. Cause waiting for a while peaces off  :boxing:



So your saying that it's been 5 months and they still have not called you? Don;t know what to say. This is truely nuts.

But they did call you after the FI, informing you that you have been succesful?


----------



## ms_smart23

*Interview process for Emirates Group*

Hi everyone!

I am new here.. Just joined!

I just want to enquire about interview & recruitment processes of EK Group. I was interviewed by them last week. I had gone through an assessment & two face-to-face & one skype interviews with them. At the end of the final interview, I was told that an HR will be in touch for next process. Though I know i should have asked them how long would it take, but just forgot to ask this question at the final interview. Now it's been one week & haven't heard from them yet. 

I would like to know if any of you here have an idea how long would it take them to reply. How much chances are there to be hired since I did reach to the final interview? And even if iam not hired, would they email & inform regarding that?

It would be nice if you guys can give an insight.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Double post


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/115361-need-info-emirates-dnata-jobs.html


----------



## ms_smart23

Hi everyone!

I am new here.. Just joined!

I just want to enquire about interview & recruitment processes of EK Group. I was interviewed by them last week. I had gone through an assessment & two face-to-face & one skype interviews with them. At the end of the final interview, I was told that an HR will be in touch for next process. Though I know i should have asked them how long would it take, but just forgot to ask this question at the final interview. Now it's been one week & haven't heard from them yet. 

I would like to know if any of you here have an idea how long would it take them to reply. How much chances are there to be hired since I did reach to the final interview? And even if iam not hired, would they email & inform regarding that?

It would be nice if you guys can give an insight.


----------



## jonnas

ms_smart23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new here.. Just joined!
> 
> I just want to enquire about interview & recruitment processes of EK Group. I was interviewed by them last week. I had gone through an assessment & two face-to-face & one skype interviews with them. At the end of the final interview, I was told that an HR will be in touch for next process. Though I know i should have asked them how long would it take, but just forgot to ask this question at the final interview. Now it's been one week & haven't heard from them yet.
> 
> I would like to know if any of you here have an idea how long would it take them to reply. How much chances are there to be hired since I did reach to the final interview? And even if iam not hired, would they email & inform regarding that?
> 
> It would be nice if you guys can give an insight.


Hi there !

Regarding the period of time to receive an answer: for sure you can't point out a rule and generalize, given there are huge differences in the job descriptions and also how many other candidates there were at this final stage. I can share my example though: they told me I'd receive an answer between 7-10 days after the final interview (I applied for travel consultant); I was lucky enough to be contacted after exactly one week with the outcome. 

However, should their answer be delayed a bit, I will just advise you what everyone on this forum would: don't panic, be patient and be very prepared for occasional long delays in the communication process...it's something you just have to accept with Emirates :confused2:...I guess if you do not hear from them in the next week or so, you could drop a line to your HR contact and see what is going on 

I wish you the best of luck and may the answer be positive ! In the unfortunate case you will not be selected, they have to contact you nevertheless to update...hopefully it will not be the case, man


----------



## jonnas

best_porsh said:


> Yes, I've heard of this sentence like "not to resign from the current job" when you receive one of the first e-mails after the interview  So maybe you should buy a lot of woolen strings and start knitting sicks, sweaters and other stuff  I wish you the very fast applying process with the Emirates, seriously. Cause waiting for a while peaces off  :boxing:


best_porsh, I think your specific case is one of the most unfortunate regarding the communication delays. 

I really hope you can get an answer as soon as possible; probably you've already done this, but I would just make sure I've tried all possible communication channels before giving up on them: direct emails, calling them and also through the recruiting agency (I presume they were the ones to set up the interviews in Kiev?).

5 months is indeed a huge period of time and I admire how sane you managed to remain, I would've totally gone berserk  hats off to you


----------



## Asafa

I was afraid this would happen fast and it did. I received an e-mail fro emirates telling me about the online portal and the employment offer whis is there waiting to be signed...

Now, as I mentioned earlier I have other job lined up. The company already applied for my visa (at least I think they did) but have not provided it. Its been exactly 3 weeks now and still no sign of visa. Anyway I would be more inclined towards working for Emirates. But can I still go with Emiates if the other company is already processing my visa??

Please someone help me .. give me some hints.

I do not want to face any labor ban or nothing.


----------



## best_porsh

Asafa said:


> So your saying that it's been 5 months and they still have not called you? Don;t know what to say. This is truely nuts.
> 
> But they did call you after the FI, informing you that you have been succesful?


No, man, they haven't still called me anymore. They did call me in a week after the successful interview and sent me the e-mail with job description and payment conditions as well asking whether I agree with all of this. I answered that I agreed. And nothing since that moment happened


----------



## best_porsh

Asafa said:


> I was afraid this would happen fast and it did. I received an e-mail fro emirates telling me about the online portal and the employment offer whis is there waiting to be signed...
> 
> Now, as I mentioned earlier I have other job lined up. The company already applied for my visa (at least I think they did) but have not provided it. Its been exactly 3 weeks now and still no sign of visa. Anyway I would be more inclined towards working for Emirates. But can I still go with Emiates if the other company is already processing my visa??
> 
> Please someone help me .. give me some hints.
> 
> I do not want to face any labor ban or nothing.


As far as I know, only one company should care of your visa, and you cannot get visas from several companies. Therefore, if you don't want to join other company, although it's processing the visa for you, it must cancel its visa and after that Emirates should provide you with the new one. This is what I understood from forum (not sure which one exactly it was). So, you are willing to work for the Emirates?


----------



## best_porsh

jonnas said:


> best_porsh, I think your specific case is one of the most unfortunate regarding the communication delays.
> 
> I really hope you can get an answer as soon as possible; probably you've already done this, but I would just make sure I've tried all possible communication channels before giving up on them: direct emails, calling them and also through the recruiting agency (I presume they were the ones to set up the interviews in Kiev?).
> 
> 5 months is indeed a huge period of time and I admire how sane you managed to remain, I would've totally gone berserk  hats off to you


Thank you for your support, Jonnas! I appreciate it a lot!

Well, I haven't still got any adequate answer, unfortunately. They don't like answering any queries. They don't answer the phone calls, redirecting your calls to the answering machine. Direct e-mail was answered only once saying "if you have not still got any job offer, thus we have none suitable position you have been selected for. Thank you for your patience". Something like that  And the recruiting agency (you were right about that) doesn't also have any distinct information about the situation... This is how the situation looks like


----------



## Asafa

best_porsh said:


> As far as I know, only one company should care of your visa, and you cannot get visas from several companies. Therefore, if you don't want to join other company, although it's processing the visa for you, it must cancel its visa and after that Emirates should provide you with the new one. This is what I understood from forum (not sure which one exactly it was). So, you are willing to work for the Emirates?



OK. it makes sense. 2 companies cannot apply for 2 visas at the same time. But my question is if Company A cancels the visa, so that Emirates can apply for one, will I be automatically slapped with a labor ban by MOL? Can some reply please?


----------



## ms_smart23

Asafa said:


> OK. it makes sense. 2 companies cannot apply for 2 visas at the same time. But my question is if Company A cancels the visa, so that Emirates can apply for one, will I be automatically slapped with a labor ban by MOL? Can some reply please?


If your visa is still under process & isn't issued yet, I don't think there should be any ban. :confused2:


----------



## best_porsh

Asafa said:


> OK. it makes sense. 2 companies cannot apply for 2 visas at the same time. But my question is if Company A cancels the visa, so that Emirates can apply for one, will I be automatically slapped with a labor ban by MOL? Can some reply please?


This doesn't mean you will be automatically slapped the labor ban. But if the company A is crafty, it can do it. Or it may ask you to reimburse the cost of visa process. This is what I've heard. You'd better ask the Emirates what you should do. I guess, it's the best variant for you.


----------



## jonnas

best_porsh said:


> Thank you for your support, Jonnas! I appreciate it a lot!
> 
> Well, I haven't still got any adequate answer, unfortunately. They don't like answering any queries. They don't answer the phone calls, redirecting your calls to the answering machine. Direct e-mail was answered only once saying "if you have not still got any job offer, thus we have none suitable position you have been selected for. Thank you for your patience". Something like that  And the recruiting agency (you were right about that) doesn't also have any distinct information about the situation... This is how the situation looks like


man, what I'm reading here is quite disturbing...basically you're saying they changed their mind after you confirmed their initial offer, thus the contract never came ?!  

can I ask after how long they've replied with the email saying there's no more positions? If this is the last contact you've had from them, I'm afraid it doesn't look good...the only question remains is if they've put you on a sort of "stand-by"(waiting for new job openings fitting your initial one) or whether they closed your case for good 

also, it sucks the agency don't know more than you, theoretically they should have easier contacts with the Emirates..if the so-called "professionals" in this field are clueless, don't know what more you can do :confused2:


----------



## dxb000

hey everyone,

how is everybody, hope you are well, looks like its been busy here, iv been extremely busy with my current job, and i just cant wait to leave to be honest.

anyway i have some updates, finally got time to share because you can say i received some sort of golden call from emirates today :clap2:

the first contact i had was on 4th march, i received a call from dnata asking if i wanted to accept an offer for a vacancy that had arisen. i readily accepted and she said i will be contacted soon. since then nearly 3 weeks had passed and i was thinking when will i hear from them again

but today i received a call from emirates saying that they sent me an agreement or offer that i should accept or something and send back..?? maybe somebody could help me out with what this is and how long does it take to show up in email, because the strange thing is i havnt received the email yet...

the lady did say it has been sent and that i should accept or decline it and send it back and they will check it on sunday. now im thinking when will it come, and if it does not come in my email i will have to call them on sunday now cos of the weekend, and the worst thing is they never answer the phone, i just hope i receive it somehow, the wait is killing me....

anyway anyone else had any news, i hope the people who are waiting hear something soon..


----------



## Asafa

dxb000 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> how is everybody, hope you are well, looks like its been busy here, iv been extremely busy with my current job, and i just cant wait to leave to be honest.
> 
> anyway i have some updates, finally got time to share because you can say i received some sort of golden call from emirates today :clap2:
> 
> the first contact i had was on 4th march, i received a call from dnata asking if i wanted to accept an offer for a vacancy that had arisen. i readily accepted and she said i will be contacted soon. since then nearly 3 weeks had passed and i was thinking when will i hear from them again
> 
> but today i received a call from emirates saying that they sent me an agreement or offer that i should accept or something and send back..?? maybe somebody could help me out with what this is and how long does it take to show up in email, because the strange thing is i havnt received the email yet...
> 
> the lady did say it has been sent and that i should accept or decline it and send it back and they will check it on sunday. now im thinking when will it come, and if it does not come in my email i will have to call them on sunday now cos of the weekend, and the worst thing is they never answer the phone, i just hope i receive it somehow, the wait is killing me....
> 
> anyway anyone else had any news, i hope the people who are waiting hear something soon..


I got my offer through the on line portal along with other documents, medicals etc... I have 7 days to accept it .

Now I am sure they will eventually send it to you. Most probably on Sunday if they have not done it yet. I am sure also that the person that sent you an email informing you about the offer is not the same person who will send you the offer. This might be the reason you have not received it yet. The other person is not as efficient as they could be. Do not worry. Things take time in UAE.


----------



## jonnas

dxb000 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> how is everybody, hope you are well, looks like its been busy here, iv been extremely busy with my current job, and i just cant wait to leave to be honest.
> 
> anyway i have some updates, finally got time to share because you can say i received some sort of golden call from emirates today :clap2:
> 
> the first contact i had was on 4th march, i received a call from dnata asking if i wanted to accept an offer for a vacancy that had arisen. i readily accepted and she said i will be contacted soon. since then nearly 3 weeks had passed and i was thinking when will i hear from them again
> 
> but today i received a call from emirates saying that they sent me an agreement or offer that i should accept or something and send back..?? maybe somebody could help me out with what this is and how long does it take to show up in email, because the strange thing is i havnt received the email yet...
> 
> the lady did say it has been sent and that i should accept or decline it and send it back and they will check it on sunday. now im thinking when will it come, and if it does not come in my email i will have to call them on sunday now cos of the weekend, and the worst thing is they never answer the phone, i just hope i receive it somehow, the wait is killing me....
> 
> anyway anyone else had any news, i hope the people who are waiting hear something soon..


first blood to Asafa  yap, that's exactly what I was going to say: make sure you have a valid account on emiratesgroupcareers.com, they won't send the contract directly via the email i think.

oh, and btw....CONGRATS man ! it's always great to see things getting settled for people on this forum, gives the rest of us hope


----------



## adha

expat5 said:


> Why not give it a try, you can tender your resignation when you find a better job. If I am not mistaken it is a 12 hour shift (2 days work then 2 days off). Maybe you can also do overtime or you can use the day offs searching for another job if you are not satisfied with Emirates


hi
I joined dnata in grade 4 almost 1 month before,my visa is already stamped.i m not satisfied with my position as well as working envoirnament.if I resign from my prsent post now,can I rejoin emirates group in some other department? will I have to wait for some time?
thanks in advance


----------



## Asafa

I sent you a pm


----------



## dxb000

thanks jonnas and asafa yes i think you are right, the lady did say"my colleague" has sent you the offer...so this "colleague" better get a move on, i hope they send it on sunday then, i dont want to be waiting for them to call me again, it takes ages each time they get in contact with you.

anyway im sure whoever is on hold will get some news soon, they seem to be advertising lots of vacancies... dont loose hope.


----------



## adha

hi I joined dnata in grade 4 almost 1 month before,my visa is already stamped.i m not satisfied with my position as well as working envoirnament.if I resign from my prsent post now,can I rejoin emirates group in some other department? will I have to wait for some time? thanks in advance


----------



## NjxNA

As it's a semi gov in a non free zone you'll get an automatic 6 months ban from the MOL (given you are under Emirates sponsorship)... 
Apart from that I don't think the HR will fancy hiring you again when leaving the company after 1 month only. Try to talk with your HR coordinator in order to eventually move from your department to another.


----------



## Asafa

Emirates is not a semi -govt company. I checked it with MOL. they belong to provate sector.


----------



## jannah1824

dxb000 said:


> thanks jonnas and asafa yes i think you are right, the lady did say"my colleague" has sent you the offer...so this "colleague" better get a move on, i hope they send it on sunday then, i dont want to be waiting for them to call me again, it takes ages each time they get in contact with you.
> 
> anyway im sure whoever is on hold will get some news soon, they seem to be advertising lots of vacancies... dont loose hope.


Wow!! glad to hear that Dxb..I'm happy for you, finally they called you.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
I hope they will contact me as well. Please keep us posted if there's any news from your side.


----------



## ms_smart23

dxb000 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> how is everybody, hope you are well, looks like its been busy here, iv been extremely busy with my current job, and i just cant wait to leave to be honest.
> 
> anyway i have some updates, finally got time to share because you can say i received some sort of golden call from emirates today :clap2:
> 
> the first contact i had was on 4th march, i received a call from dnata asking if i wanted to accept an offer for a vacancy that had arisen. i readily accepted and she said i will be contacted soon. since then nearly 3 weeks had passed and i was thinking when will i hear from them again
> 
> but today i received a call from emirates saying that they sent me an agreement or offer that i should accept or something and send back..?? maybe somebody could help me out with what this is and how long does it take to show up in email, because the strange thing is i havnt received the email yet...
> 
> the lady did say it has been sent and that i should accept or decline it and send it back and they will check it on sunday. now im thinking when will it come, and if it does not come in my email i will have to call them on sunday now cos of the weekend, and the worst thing is they never answer the phone, i just hope i receive it somehow, the wait is killing me....
> 
> anyway anyone else had any news, i hope the people who are waiting hear something soon..


Congrats! :clap2:

Hope we all, who are waiting, receive their golden call soon as well!


----------



## ms_smart23

Asafa said:


> Emirates is not a semi -govt company. I checked it with MOL. they belong to provate sector.


It's Semi-government. That's what they said on assessment day.


----------



## R92

had my final interview 3 weeks ago,,,last week they called me they told i have been selected and you will be contacted soon by the joining team in 3-4 weeks and i couldnt login my account anymore it says YWBC at the earliest..did anybody go throught experience? what shall i expect next?? any insights will be much appreciated


----------



## jonnas

R92 said:


> had my final interview 3 weeks ago,,,last week they called me they told i have been selected and you will be contacted soon by the joining team in 3-4 weeks and i couldnt login my account anymore it says YWBC at the earliest..did anybody go throught experience? what shall i expect next?? any insights will be much appreciated


congratulations for the call, now a "pleasant" wait is in store  just kidding, from what I've seen on this forum + my own experience (had the confirmation email on the 6th March, still waiting for the contract), it usually takes at least 3 weeks for them to get back to you....so I think nothing to do but wait a bit longer...welcome to this blessed club


----------



## R92

jonnas said:


> congratulations for the call, now a "pleasant" wait is in store  just kidding, from what I've seen on this forum + my own experience (had the confirmation email on the 6th March, still waiting for the contract), it usually takes at least 3 weeks for them to get back to you....so I think nothing to do but wait a bit longer...welcome to this blessed club




Thanks for your reply  hope we see each other in the airport  u never know


----------



## Asafa

R92 said:


> Thanks for your reply  hope we see each other in the airport  u never know


I had no golden call.. I just got YWBC one day and could not log on into the portal... then 3 days later I got an email saying that everythig has been uploaded onto the portal and that I should follow all the instructions. sign offer, medicals and so on..

I have not signed the offer yet though. i have time untill march 27.. i still need to think it over.


----------



## ms_smart23

R92 said:


> had my final interview 3 weeks ago,,,last week they called me they told i have been selected and you will be contacted soon by the joining team in 3-4 weeks and i couldnt login my account anymore it says YWBC at the earliest..did anybody go throught experience? what shall i expect next?? any insights will be much appreciated


Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## Borisimo

Greetings all!!

I got a call for an interview back in August 12 for a Boeing 777 Simulator Instructor position. I had to drop that interview last minute, but they gave me another chance in Jan 13. The flew me to DXB from LAX, Business Class, put me up in a decent airport hotel and gave me a VERY intense 3 day interview. Psycho testing, math test, simulator test, 2 different aeronautical skills test, 30 minute Power Point presentation (that I had to make and give), an "on the spot" 10 minute presentation on a white board, and two different panel interviews. I was a pilot for another famous airline in Hong Kong and I can tell you that this was about the same if not harder. 

I got the "congratulations" call a week later and am now waiting for a class date for sometime in AUG. We'll see. I quit my job and am taking the summer off just hanging with my American family before I go off half way around the world. 

My wife and I traveled to DXB for 5 days and looked at housing, the American School for my wife to attend, grocery shopping, and night life. We were fairly impressed. I think we have decided on the Address on the lake at Dubai mall, or the Burj Kahlifa to live in. It's just me and the wife and I get a good housing allowance.

Good luck to all that are waiting and I'll keep you updated as this process goes along. It's great to hear all the stories of other applicants!!!


----------



## 1Tony

Hi All

After my interview about a month ago i got a call from emirates hr personnel last week saying i am forwarding your application to the line manager. Can anyone tell one me what this might mean? 

It would be highly appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## tranzmigrator

1Tony said:


> Hi All
> 
> After my interview about a month ago i got a call from emirates hr personnel last week saying i am forwarding your application to the line manager. Can anyone tell one me what this might mean?
> 
> It would be highly appreciated.
> 
> thanks,


Means they will be sending your profile to the business unit - your direct hiring manager, VP, etc. for shortlisting. Once successful, they'll fly you to Dubai (assuming you are not there yet) for further assessments. 

Did you have a skype interview? who did you interview with?


----------



## tranzmigrator

Borisimo said:


> Greetings all!!
> 
> I got a call for an interview back in August 12 for a Boeing 777 Simulator Instructor position. I had to drop that interview last minute, but they gave me another chance in Jan 13. The flew me to DXB from LAX, Business Class, put me up in a decent airport hotel and gave me a VERY intense 3 day interview. Psycho testing, math test, simulator test, 2 different aeronautical skills test, 30 minute Power Point presentation (that I had to make and give), an "on the spot" 10 minute presentation on a white board, and two different panel interviews. I was a pilot for another famous airline in Hong Kong and I can tell you that this was about the same if not harder.
> 
> I got the "congratulations" call a week later and am now waiting for a class date for sometime in AUG. We'll see. I quit my job and am taking the summer off just hanging with my American family before I go off half way around the world.
> 
> My wife and I traveled to DXB for 5 days and looked at housing, the American School for my wife to attend, grocery shopping, and night life. We were fairly impressed. I think we have decided on the Address on the lake at Dubai mall, or the Burj Kahlifa to live in. It's just me and the wife and I get a good housing allowance.
> 
> Good luck to all that are waiting and I'll keep you updated as this process goes along. It's great to hear all the stories of other applicants!!!



What was the timeline, if you dont mind me asking? - it seems that the process is too long/slow ...........


----------



## jonnas

Borisimo said:


> Greetings all!!
> 
> I got a call for an interview back in August 12 for a Boeing 777 Simulator Instructor position. I had to drop that interview last minute, but they gave me another chance in Jan 13. The flew me to DXB from LAX, Business Class, put me up in a decent airport hotel and gave me a VERY intense 3 day interview. Psycho testing, math test, simulator test, 2 different aeronautical skills test, 30 minute Power Point presentation (that I had to make and give), an "on the spot" 10 minute presentation on a white board, and two different panel interviews. I was a pilot for another famous airline in Hong Kong and I can tell you that this was about the same if not harder.
> 
> I got the "congratulations" call a week later and am now waiting for a class date for sometime in AUG. We'll see. I quit my job and am taking the summer off just hanging with my American family before I go off half way around the world.
> 
> My wife and I traveled to DXB for 5 days and looked at housing, the American School for my wife to attend, grocery shopping, and night life. We were fairly impressed. I think we have decided on the Address on the lake at Dubai mall, or the Burj Kahlifa to live in. It's just me and the wife and I get a good housing allowance.
> 
> Good luck to all that are waiting and I'll keep you updated as this process goes along. It's great to hear all the stories of other applicants!!!


Congratulations on the job, Borisimo ! So I understand there's 5 months of waiting in store for you? It's obviously a pleasant wait, but I'd plan this time out carefully, doing nothing is not as easy as it sounds, it gets more exhausting than the active alternative, if you ask me  Have a great spring !


----------



## Felixtoo2

Oh don't worry, he's a Pilot so he's used to doing nothing much for long periods!! Lol
I've been fortunate enough to have been in the 777 and the 380 sims, very impressive stuff.


----------



## Borisimo

The waiting is hard, but I have some things to fill my time. We have been doing alot of traveling, Amsterdam, Hawaii, Dubai, Sadona AZ, and I have a wedding and a funaral to go to in the next two months. 

My timeline was:

Applied in JUL 12

Got a call for an interview 1 week later and asked to travel to Dubai in 4 days

Had to put it off last minute because I could not get off work and the house looked after in such a short time span. That was a hard phone call to make!!!

Rescheduled for JAN 13 (Luckly!!)

Got accepted 1 week later

I was told during the interview process that, if hired, I could expect an AUG/SEP class date



It seems like a good company, but the interview and waiting process is a little off. The multiple buildings and lack of proper organized transportation bit our group a couple of times. The driver brought us to the wrong building, twice!! Another embarassing phone call!!! It seems like they are expanding a little too fast for their HR infrastructure. (Kind-of like Dubai itself!!)



I got a "Congratulations" e-mail, but no phone call.


----------



## bangloboy

What kind of position did you apply for?



1Tony said:


> Hi All
> 
> After my interview about a month ago i got a call from emirates hr personnel last week saying i am forwarding your application to the line manager. Can anyone tell one me what this might mean?
> 
> It would be highly appreciated.
> 
> thanks,


----------



## bangloboy

In general I want to also share my experience. Applied towards end of february, they then arranged for a phone interview, flew me in a few days leater, intense 2 days of tests and interviews and last weekend called me with "congrats!". So now I am in the midst of accepting the deal but I am not that happy with the offer - does anyone know how good they are in dealing with final salary negotiations and if they will give me a higher grade if requested which I believe I deserve


----------



## bangloboy

R92 said:


> had my final interview 3 weeks ago,,,last week they called me they told i have been selected and you will be contacted soon by the joining team in 3-4 weeks and i couldnt login my account anymore it says YWBC at the earliest..did anybody go throught experience? what shall i expect next?? any insights will be much appreciated


can you share your experience particularly in terms of salary and benefits. did they flatly offer something or did you negotiate and did you manage to get what you asked for? I got an offer from them but I prefer some changes! thanks


----------



## 1Tony

tranzmigrator said:


> Means they will be sending your profile to the business unit - your direct hiring manager, VP, etc. for shortlisting. Once successful, they'll fly you to Dubai (assuming you are not there yet) for further assessments.
> 
> Did you have a skype interview? who did you interview with?


So i should presume that its not certain yet if i have been successful for the job right?


No i did not have a skype interview i was already in dubai. 

btw what position have you applied for?


----------



## tranzmigrator

1Tony said:


> So i should presume that its not certain yet if i have been successful for the job right?
> 
> 
> No i did not have a skype interview i was already in dubai.
> 
> btw what position have you applied for?


you should never presume until you get a signed contract in your hand - and that goes for any job application 
I'm in limbo as its been quite sometime since my phone interview - almost a month - at this time - all I want is a 'yay' or 'nay' so I can plan accordingly! 
Mine was for a grade 8 position ........


----------



## tranzmigrator

1Tony said:


> So i should presume that its not certain yet if i have been successful for the job right?
> 
> 
> No i did not have a skype interview i was already in dubai.
> 
> btw what position have you applied for?


... so you're a fellow Canuck? ... whereabouts in Canada are you from?


----------



## bangloboy

tranzmigrator said:


> you should never presume until you get a signed contract in your hand - and that goes for any job application
> I'm in limbo as its been quite sometime since my phone interview - almost a month - at this time - all I want is a 'yay' or 'nay' so I can plan accordingly!
> Mine was for a grade 8 position ........


What was your position? The job offer they have given me is also for a grade 8 and I'm canadian so trying to figure out if its worth it! I'm trying to get a slightly beter deal but they don't budge much! Then its a big move to dubai shortly


----------



## Shaq1987

'
dear

I'm in same position. even i got the same mail.. if you have any idea pls share

i got the sme mail that mention blw... or any one can help me regarding this

Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 
Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.'


----------



## tranzmigrator

bangloboy said:


> What was your position? The job offer they have given me is also for a grade 8 and I'm canadian so trying to figure out if its worth it! I'm trying to get a slightly beter deal but they don't budge much! Then its a big move to dubai shortly



Just PM'd you ...


----------



## Shaq1987

sanjana reddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I went for an interview with Emirates Airlines on the 15th December 2012, I got an email from them on the 17th december 2012 saying :-
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> That's all after that not even a single email from them, Has anyone faced this before?
> 
> Kindly Advise!
> 
> Thanks a Lot!



Dear Sanjana,

I'm facing the same issue.. waiting for next mail frm EK.. is it a positive mail?


----------



## Asafa

My hiring process was different.. I applied on-line.. 1 month went by and I received an email inviting me to join a screeining in Spain. It was supposed to take 2 days, with the 2nd day being FI.. however it took only around 2 h... 2 test and they said goodbye to us all and told us we would be contacted.... We had to come down to BCN on our expense.

2 weeks later they conducted a skype interview with me... Even tho a month before thad had me there in person... but anyway 1 week after the skype interview they called me on my phone and conducted another interview... So as you see according to totally different order...
Screeing - Skype - Telephone...


----------



## 1Tony

tranzmigrator said:


> ... so you're a fellow Canuck? ... whereabouts in Canada are you from?


Mississauga, Ontario how about you?


----------



## ms_smart23

Asafa said:


> My hiring process was different.. I applied on-line.. 1 month went by and I received an email inviting me to join a screeining in Spain. It was supposed to take 2 days, with the 2nd day being FI.. however it took only around 2 h... 2 test and they said goodbye to us all and told us we would be contacted.... We had to come down to BCN on our expense.
> 
> 2 weeks later they conducted a skype interview with me... Even tho a month before thad had me there in person... but anyway 1 week after the skype interview they called me on my phone and conducted another interview... So as you see according to totally different order...
> Screeing - Skype - Telephone...


And any updates after phone interview?


----------



## Asafa

ms_smart23 said:


> And any updates after phone interview?



One week after the phone interview, I received an emial telling me to log in onto the portal, and complete the pre-joining formalities.. I was excpecting a call from them, but they sent me an emial instead.


----------



## tranzmigrator

1Tony said:


> Mississauga, Ontario how about you?


North York - but I work in Mississauga


----------



## jonnas

R92 said:


> had my final interview 3 weeks ago,,,last week they called me they told i have been selected and you will be contacted soon by the joining team in 3-4 weeks and i couldnt login my account anymore it says YWBC at the earliest..did anybody go throught experience? what shall i expect next?? any insights will be much appreciated


hi guys,

today I also had my account blocked saying in red I shall be contacted soon by the HR coordinator. 
R92, have you received the contract and other details already? i know i said you should wait for a few weeks, but for ex Asafa had his docs sent after 3 days only, so I'm thinking you were as lucky as well perhaps ?? 

Asafa: so in the end, will you join the Emirates family and thus keep actively contributing to this special thread?


----------



## krishsenthil

Hello All,

I have been offered a job of senior executive - Purchase with salary of 9600 dhirams in Dubai which includes my wife and son.
is it a managable salary to live in dubai - Any ideas.


----------



## tranzmigrator

krishsenthil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been offered a job of senior executive - Purchase with salary of 9600 dhirams in Dubai which includes my wife and son.
> is it a managable salary to live in dubai - Any ideas.


9600AED Base or ALL INCLUSIVE? Is it with Emirates? What's the Grade?


----------



## krishsenthil

tranzmigrator said:


> 9600AED Base or ALL INCLUSIVE? Is it with Emirates? What's the Grade?


It is all inclusive and it is with Dubai ETA and the grade is SE2

Basically iam an engineer with 10 yrs of experience in procurement in India.


----------



## jonnas

Shaq1987 said:


> '
> dear
> 
> I'm in same position. even i got the same mail.. if you have any idea pls share
> 
> i got the sme mail that mention blw... or any one can help me regarding this
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.'


hey Shaq1987,

I don't think it's necessarily bad news  
I'm not very old on this forum, but from what I've heard some people which were in your position were contacted again by Emirates after around only one month and offered a position...so all you can do now is wait, they haven't rejected you but most likely it will take some time until they reach you, till a position opens up...
..their advice is very good, meaning don't quit your job yet...the wait can be a killer if you are not busy from 9-5, in my opinion 

good luck to ya ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tranzmigrator

krishsenthil said:


> It is all inclusive and it is with Dubai ETA and the grade is SE2
> 
> Basically iam an engineer with 10 yrs of experience in procurement in India.


Hey bud - i dont know much about ETA or their grading system, but I'm pretty sure other forum members will agree that 9600AED all inclusive is quite low for an engineer w/ 10 years of experience. If you were single, it may work out, but with a wife and son, it will get difficult. 
A decent two b/r apt. may run you about 5000 dhms/mth, cars have become more expensive ... and the cost of living has gone up too ...


----------



## bangloboy

krishsenthil said:


> It is all inclusive and it is with Dubai ETA and the grade is SE2
> 
> Basically iam an engineer with 10 yrs of experience in procurement in India.


That is way too low for your experience and you have a kid to support. then again i do not know your lifestyle and everyone's is very different. also this is the wrong thread. 

Please check the dubai forum for offers section - its the most popular thread. Ppl there can give you better insight


----------



## bangloboy

I think in Emirates corporate every process is very different as it depends on job, department and job scale. I would like to share some good news, I reapplied to another position online at the end of february, they emailed me in the first week of march for a telephone interview, then they called me back to come to dubai within the middle of march and that was rigorous. it was 2 days of assessments, presentations, psych tests and panel interview. on the 1st day 3 ppls got cut out of us 5 that were shortlisted. on the 2nd day it was just the 2 of us. and when i came back home, last weekend they called me and said I was successful! Now just finalizing with my family before I say yes! So please be patient and good news will come! And i hope I can help if anyone has any questions! cheers


----------



## dxb000

hey everyone,

got some updates, finally i received an offer from emirates to work for dnata. :clap2:

but i have to say the emirates hr are very incompetent. they have been trying to email me the offer since the 5th of march, but they sent it to the wrong email address..all this time has been wasted, it was not until they rang that i told them i have not received any email or offer, they then checked again and emailed it to the right one. so i accepted and emailed them back.

then the hr coordinator said the joining team will contact you within 1 or 2 weeks with all the joining formalities and the official offer letter etc. 

just want to know from whoever else is in this process, how long do they actually take to contact you after you accept the offer, i hope it doesnt take long, i think enough time has been wasted already

and congrats jonnas, have they contacted you yet..


----------



## bangloboy

dxb000 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> got some updates, finally i received an offer from emirates to work for dnata. :clap2:
> 
> but i have to say the emirates hr are very incompetent. they have been trying to email me the offer since the 5th of march, but they sent it to the wrong email address..all this time has been wasted, it was not until they rang that i told them i have not received any email or offer, they then checked again and emailed it to the right one. so i accepted and emailed them back.
> 
> then the hr coordinator said the joining team will contact you within 1 or 2 weeks with all the joining formalities and the official offer letter etc.
> 
> just want to know from whoever else is in this process, how long do they actually take to contact you after you accept the offer, i hope it doesnt take long, i think enough time has been wasted already
> 
> and congrats jonnas, have they contacted you yet..


That really depends on what you applied for, what grade and how desperate they need someone filled in that role? What and when did you apply for? And BTW CONGRATS!


----------



## jonnas

dxb000 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> got some updates, finally i received an offer from emirates to work for dnata. :clap2:
> 
> but i have to say the emirates hr are very incompetent. they have been trying to email me the offer since the 5th of march, but they sent it to the wrong email address..all this time has been wasted, it was not until they rang that i told them i have not received any email or offer, they then checked again and emailed it to the right one. so i accepted and emailed them back.
> 
> then the hr coordinator said the joining team will contact you within 1 or 2 weeks with all the joining formalities and the official offer letter etc.
> 
> just want to know from whoever else is in this process, how long do they actually take to contact you after you accept the offer, i hope it doesnt take long, i think enough time has been wasted already
> 
> and congrats jonnas, have they contacted you yet..


well at least they realized they were not getting through, thus they changed the tactic  it took them a while, yes, but I suppose we all need to get used to this style & rhythm.

in my specific case it took 3 weeks for them to change my login status to "you will be contacted shortly" (this happened today) and I hope that the latest next week I will receive the contract and further instructions. 

hopefully you will not have to endure the same time frame, but if i were you I would mentally prepare for those 2 weeks of waiting, like they said  look on the bright side: the worst is over and from now things will start moving...slowly perhaps, but still in motion :tongue:


----------



## R92

bangloboy said:


> can you share your experience particularly in terms of salary and benefits. did they flatly offer something or did you negotiate and did you manage to get what you asked for? I got an offer from them but I prefer some changes! thanks



they explained about the salary/accomdation at the assesment before the final interview...it was for grade 4....its 3100'ish basic 1500ish accomdation and 1500 for arabic speaking....its not that much but im still inexperienced so i dont want to be greedy plus i can manage since im single.


----------



## R92

jonnas said:


> hi guys,
> 
> today I also had my account blocked saying in red I shall be contacted soon by the HR coordinator.
> R92, have you received the contract and other details already? i know i said you should wait for a few weeks, but for ex Asafa had his docs sent after 3 days only, so I'm thinking you were as lucky as well perhaps ??
> 
> Asafa: so in the end, will you join the Emirates family and thus keep actively contributing to this special thread?



i did not recieve anything...i did not even recieve a call about the outcome of my interview...i just got a call 13 days after my interview saying that i have been selected for marhaba service agent and you will be contacted by the joining team within 3-4 weeks..


----------



## bangloboy

R92 said:


> they explained about the salary/accomdation at the assesment before the final interview...it was for grade 4....its 3100'ish basic 1500ish accomdation and 1500 for arabic speaking....its not that much but im still inexperienced so i dont want to be greedy plus i can manage since im single.


is that really worth it to go there from canada for under $2000 per month?


----------



## R92

bangloboy said:


> is that really worth it to go there from canada for under $2000 per month?


its not worth it if you are living in canada..since im living here with my family i should be fine..i used to live in canada but not anymore...


----------



## bangloboy

R92 said:


> its not worth it if you are living in canada..since im living here with my family i should be fine..i used to live in canada but not anymore...


oh ok! then no worries! good luck and hope all works out!


----------



## Asafa

OK guys, so today 8 days after receiving my employment offer and around 10 days after getting the YWBC status I have been oficially informed to resign from my current employer, and my e-visa and ticket are now being processed. All the pre-employment formalities including the medical have been completed in less than 5 days.

See you guys in Dubai.


----------



## jonnas

R92 said:


> i did not recieve anything...i did not even recieve a call about the outcome of my interview...i just got a call 13 days after my interview saying that i have been selected for marhaba service agent and you will be contacted by the joining team within 3-4 weeks..


well nothing to do I guess than enjoy your Easter in Dubai 

congratulations, Asafa ! they moved really quickly in your case, so I assume you're sort of a rocket scientist ) cheers


----------



## Asafa

jonnas said:


> well nothing to do I guess than enjoy your Easter in Dubai
> 
> congratulations, Asafa ! they moved really quickly in your case, so I assume you're sort of a rocket scientist ) cheers



I do not mean to brag... but actually yes, I am a genius and they need me real bad... lol

I just had all the medicals done becasue 2 weeks before I got offered a job with other company so I did not have to waste any time to get the formalities done as everythign was already there.


----------



## bangloboy

Asafa said:


> OK guys, so today 8 days after receiving my employment offer and around 10 days after getting the YWBC status I have been oficially informed to resign from my current employer, and my e-visa and ticket are now being processed. All the pre-employment formalities including the medical have been completed in less than 5 days.
> 
> See you guys in Dubai.


That's amazing news! But what is YWBC? Also aside from medical what other verifications do they do so I know as mine is coming up shortly!  

thanks and see you soon in dubai as well!


----------



## Shaq1987

jonnas said:


> hey Shaq1987,
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily bad news
> I'm not very old on this forum, but from what I've heard some people which were in your position were contacted again by Emirates after around only one month and offered a position...so all you can do now is wait, they haven't rejected you but most likely it will take some time until they reach you, till a position opens up...
> ..their advice is very good, meaning don't quit your job yet...the wait can be a killer if you are not busy from 9-5, in my opinion
> 
> good luck to ya ! :fingerscrossed:


Dear Jonnas,

Thanks alot for your kind reply, Is this is normal procedure or in my case they put me in hold? If they dont have vacancy then why they arranged an interview.


----------



## Asafa

bangloboy said:


> That's amazing news! But what is YWBC? Also aside from medical what other verifications do they do so I know as mine is coming up shortly!
> 
> thanks and see you soon in dubai as well!


YWBC stands for you will be contacted by your HR coordinator at the earliest.. You get this red txt on their webiste when you try to log on.

For Ground staff positions they require following medical tests:

Filled out and signed 2-page Medical Report from Your Doctor (it includes eye test, audiogram, and a confirmation your blood work is correct)

HIV, Hepatitis A,B,C, VDRL results

CHest X ray (detailed) report not film

Audiogram Report and Graph

Thats it.


----------



## Asafa

Guys, I was just informed that I will be put up in a Premier Inn Hotel free of charge for the first 21 days.

Is this normal? I thought they assigned a company acommodation if you opt for one from the beginning. Is there anyone else there who will be or has been acommodatet at a hotel? Any insights, experience with that?


----------



## Shaq1987

shabin said:


> if successful why should i apply again???????heyyyyy thanks for your reply!!!!i am soooo tensed!!!!waiting for their call...........i am on grade 4.........can i know grade 4 packages??????and what will be their procedure next??will they call or email me the offer???



dear shabin,

Did they contacted again. can you tell me your status now.. coz I'm in a suitation, after interview got mail saying that your successful etccccc.... i attended interview on 24th March.. how long it will take.. waiting for your kind reply


----------



## jannah1824

Shaq1987 said:


> dear shabin,
> 
> Did they contacted again. can you tell me your status now.. coz I'm in a suitation, after interview got mail saying that your successful etccccc.... i attended interview on 24th March.. how long it will take.. waiting for your kind reply


shaq,

try to read all shabin's post..you will see that he already joined emirates long time..
all you have to do now is WAIT...PATIENTLY WAIT.


----------



## jonnas

Shaq1987 said:


> Dear Jonnas,
> 
> Thanks alot for your kind reply, Is this is normal procedure or in my case they put me in hold? If they dont have vacancy then why they arranged an interview.


u know, Emirates is such a huge machinery and I have to say that sometimes it operates in tricky ways, decisions can change between HR layers quickly I guess.

this is not normal procedure, but it's not extraordinary either  it has been done in the past (I'm sure you've read some previous posts ) and like jannah said, you have some positive examples on this forum, so that should give you hope. like i said earlier, you were not rejected, merely put on "hold" for a little while.

good luck with being contacted as soon as possible !


----------



## NjxNA

Asafa said:


> Guys, I was just informed that I will be put up in a Premier Inn Hotel free of charge for the first 21 days.
> 
> Is this normal? I thought they assigned a company acommodation if you opt for one from the beginning. Is there anyone else there who will be or has been acommodatet at a hotel? Any insights, experience with that?


Is the standard procedure nothing to be worried about.
Depending on your position you will be assigned to the company accommodation after 3 weeks, meanwhile you'll be inducted for the first week and will have to deal with paperworks.


----------



## Asafa

NjxNA said:


> Is the standard procedure nothing to be worried about.
> Depending on your position you will be assigned to the company accommodation after 3 weeks, meanwhile you'll be inducted for the first week and will have to deal with paperworks.



Thank for your reply. Being 3 weeks in a hotel is not something I look forward to, cosidering it is out in the desert , no gym, no taxis, no supermarket nearby.. But well, Hopefull 3 weeks pass by quick.


----------



## NjxNA

Asafa said:


> Thank for your reply. Being 3 weeks in a hotel is not something I look forward to, cosidering it is out in the desert , no gym, no taxis, no supermarket nearby.. But well, Hopefull 3 weeks pass by quick.



What Premier Inn are you talking about?
Usually you will stay in the airport one.
It has free shuttle service to the metro and airport every 30 mins.
As every hotel you can get a taxi pretty easily (don't let them charge you an airport fare btw) and in 10 mins metro you will be in Deira City Centre.
Depending on the location of the accommodation you might be located in worse places


----------



## bangloboy

Asafa said:


> Thank for your reply. Being 3 weeks in a hotel is not something I look forward to, cosidering it is out in the desert , no gym, no taxis, no supermarket nearby.. But well, Hopefull 3 weeks pass by quick.


it'll be the Premier Inn by the Airport - when I was there for interview lots of people where there waiting for residences. They have also told me the same till we find a place. Yes it's not cozy as sitting in a home but hey what are you going to do - atleast they pay for a place to stay!


----------



## Asafa

bangloboy said:


> it'll be the Premier Inn by the Airport - when I was there for interview lots of people where there waiting for residences. They have also told me the same till we find a place. Yes it's not cozy as sitting in a home but hey what are you going to do - atleast they pay for a place to stay!


Yes exactly premier Inn.
Do you know if they cover only breakfest.. or other meals too during your stay??


----------



## bangloboy

Asafa said:


> Yes exactly premier Inn.
> Do you know if they cover only breakfest.. or other meals too during your stay??


I don't know about you but I was flown in for my interview from toronto and I was there for 4 days - they only covered continental breakfast and they also gave me 100 dirham per day to eat at the hotel. Now I have the job but they told me they will cover 3 weeks till I find my place and I m not sure if they will pay for food this time though and I m not sure if they will be keeping me at the premier inn


----------



## Asafa

bangloboy said:


> I don't know about you but I was flown in for my interview from toronto and I was there for 4 days - they only covered continental breakfast and they also gave me 100 dirham per day to eat at the hotel. Now I have the job but they told me they will cover 3 weeks till I find my place and I m not sure if they will pay for food this time though and I m not sure if they will be keeping me at the premier inn



I doubt they will give me 100 AED for food expenses since I will be getting my salary, or at least I think I will be during the training. but anyway, eating 2 or 3 times a day at the hotel restaurant can be pretty expensive. I will live on tuna cans, I suppose, lol.


----------



## R92

hey bangolo what is your position with emirates? can you please tell me your joining process in details please.


----------



## bangloboy

R92 said:


> hey bangolo what is your position with emirates? can you please tell me your joining process in details please.


Sent u a pm thanks


----------



## bangloboy

Asafa said:


> I doubt they will give me 100 AED for food expenses since I will be getting my salary, or at least I think I will be during the training. but anyway, eating 2 or 3 times a day at the hotel restaurant can be pretty expensive. I will live on tuna cans, I suppose, lol.


Yeah I guess too I think now when I go they will give me 3 weeks till I find a place good luck


----------



## ms_smart23

Ok, so.. finally got job offer yesterday to work for Dnata! :clap2: I was asked to reply back to the email, whether the job offer is accepted or not. I did reply, accepting the offer.

So, now, anyone has idea what's next process? How long will it take them to get back? And also, my YWBC isn't changed yet & i am able to log into my account


----------



## Asafa

ms_smart23 said:


> Ok, so.. finally got job offer yesterday to work for Dnata! :clap2: I was asked to reply back to the email, whether the job offer is accepted or not. I did reply, accepting the offer.
> 
> So, now, anyone has idea what's next process? How long will it take them to get back? And also, my YWBC isn't changed yet & i am able to log into my account


I think it will take them a couple of days to get the ball rolling.. They can be fast when they want to. For me it took around 10 days to get everything done after signing the offer. and it was very quick.


----------



## phillipgrace

The interviews are long and there are alot of rounds of different kind of interviews with different questions - group, solo, etc. it will be really tiring for you but just be prepared!


----------



## jonnas

ms_smart23 said:


> Ok, so.. finally got job offer yesterday to work for Dnata! :clap2: I was asked to reply back to the email, whether the job offer is accepted or not. I did reply, accepting the offer.
> 
> So, now, anyone has idea what's next process? How long will it take them to get back? And also, my YWBC isn't changed yet & i am able to log into my account


congratulations !

the time frame really depends on how FAST they want you to start the job. Asafa, for ex, is a sort of rocket scientist D), so his procedures were finished in a zip. 

I am on a 05 grade and have been waiting for the contract since the 6th March, hopefully I will receive it next week. still, my example is not a lucky/ordinary one and I think you should set yourself a patient 10-14 days waiting time until the next step


----------



## tranzmigrator

phillipgrace said:


> The interviews are long and there are alot of rounds of different kind of interviews with different questions - group, solo, etc. it will be really tiring for you but just be prepared!


I'm exhausted already!  and I still have a couple of weeks to go before they fly me out there!!!! 

Just an update folks - the process is indeed long! initial email contact - then a phone interview 1 week later, and then an invite to dubai 2 weeks later for a date that's (wait for it!) 2 weeks after!! 

@bangloboy - They are not flying me business class!! bummer - lol ... but they're flying me nevertheless!


----------



## bangloboy

tranzmigrator said:


> I'm exhausted already!  and I still have a couple of weeks to go before they fly me out there!!!!
> 
> Just an update folks - the process is indeed long! initial email contact - then a phone interview 1 week later, and then an invite to dubai 2 weeks later for a date that's (wait for it!) 2 weeks after!!
> 
> @bangloboy - They are not flying me business class!! bummer - lol ... but they're flying me nevertheless!


I was really lucky - my phone interview, my trip to Dubai and offer all happened in 16 DAYS - again this all depends on how fast they need to fill it up! I have been told to start in may so have started packing 

@tranzmigrator check your ticket 24 hours online and it'll show what ticket you get. At the grade u have been offered staff fly biz class so check in online is my suggestion 

Interviews assessments and group work was very very tiring so that biz class trip makes a huge difference  

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE STILL WAITING C U ALL ON THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## tranzmigrator

bangloboy said:


> I was really lucky - my phone interview, my trip to Dubai and offer all happened in 16 DAYS - again this all depends on how fast they need to fill it up! I have been told to start in may so have started packing
> 
> @tranzmigrator check your ticket 24 hours online and it'll show what ticket you get. At the grade u have been offered staff fly biz class so check in online is my suggestion
> 
> Interviews assessments and group work was very very tiring so that biz class trip makes a huge difference
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE STILL WAITING C U ALL ON THE OTHER SIDE


I think you IMPRESSED THE HECK out of them @banloboy - that's why you got through in 15 days!!  Extending the theory to why they want you in a month - just make sure you dont over work yourself too quick eh? 

A buddy of mine found accommodation around the Bur Juman area and he likes it out there - let me know if you want to start there..........

My itinerary explicitly shows ECONOMY next to the dates so I guess I'm riding w/ the rest of the 99%ers.  But I'm trying your reco out nevertheless! 

Did you reach out to SkyCargo already ? is it door-to-door - or do we have to U-HAUL our stuff all the way out to the airport?


----------



## bangloboy

tranzmigrator said:


> I think you IMPRESSED THE HECK out of them @banloboy - that's why you got through in 15 days!!  Extending the theory to why they want you in a month - just make sure you dont over work yourself too quick eh?
> 
> A buddy of mine found accommodation around the Bur Juman area and he likes it out there - let me know if you want to start there..........
> 
> My itinerary explicitly shows ECONOMY next to the dates so I guess I'm riding w/ the rest of the 99%ers.  But I'm trying your reco out nevertheless!
> 
> Did you reach out to SkyCargo already ? is it door-to-door - or do we have to U-HAUL our stuff all the way out to the airport?


Thanks tranzmigrator - ill call u or email u! No do the online checkin 24 hours prior to travel date and it should show online it's biz class! 

I am still waiting back from them about travel logistics! Also have been looking at Marina it looks great but far from emirates HQ. I'll look in that area. Do u have experience with dogs in Dubai as I need a place for her to go to walks and don't want awkward looks 

I'll talk to u soon


----------



## phillipgrace

Nice work! Get plenty of rest cause ur gonna need it


----------



## tranzmigrator

bangloboy said:


> Thanks tranzmigrator - ill call u or email u! No do the online checkin 24 hours prior to travel date and it should show online it's biz class!
> 
> I am still waiting back from them about travel logistics! Also have been looking at Marina it looks great but far from emirates HQ. I'll look in that area. Do u have experience with dogs in Dubai as I need a place for her to go to walks and don't want awkward looks
> 
> I'll talk to u soon


cool - call/email me anytime! 
I'm thinking a villa type environment's probably better for your dog so she has a backyard too. villa renters/owners are more likely to have pets compared to condo renters ... one of my friend's girlfriend works for a doggy-day-care type establishment ... if you have any questions - send me an email - and i'll shoot it out to him for responses ... 
try the Mirdiff area - i'll probably use that as a start should i decide to move there. 
Dubai's traffic is worse than the 401 on rush hour mate - try to get something real close to work. avoid shk zayed road for the most part.


----------



## tranzmigrator

rahal said:


> nobody here to answer my question? or give me any information about first interview .. is is hard to read all pages here its 66 pages ..
> 
> happy weekend for all


did you ever get your questions answered? 
if not - PM me ... 
Cheers
T-z


----------



## tranzmigrator

Stenson said:


> Hi friends,
> I am new to this forum.
> I have been applying for different positions and almost 6 positions are ''UNDER REVIEW''.
> Surprisingly, I got a call yesterday (25.02.2013) for the post of Customer Service Manager (EKFC). It was telephonic interview for about 10 minutes and it was very much interesting. She asked me about my expected salary package and also asked whether I have any holiday plans for the next 6 months time.She told me that I will be soon intimated for the next step.And the interesting part is that for this position my status is only ''APPLIED'' and not yet UNDER REVIEW.
> Can someone tell me what will be next steps. Can I start preparing for the Interview and learn more things about Customer Service. And if I get a call for this position, what will be the expected salary.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stenson


did anyone respond to your questions? let us know how we can help ......
cheers
t-z


----------



## ms_smart23

jonnas said:


> congratulations !
> 
> the time frame really depends on how FAST they want you to start the job. Asafa, for ex, is a sort of rocket scientist D), so his procedures were finished in a zip.
> 
> I am on a 05 grade and have been waiting for the contract since the 6th March, hopefully I will receive it next week. still, my example is not a lucky/ordinary one and I think you should set yourself a patient 10-14 days waiting time until the next step


Well, on the day of assessment, they did mention that, they are looking to fill 3 positions on urgent basis. And I got the job offer after 1 day of interview. So I do hope the next processes shouldn't be too slow.

How about your online portal? Is it same like before or any change there?


----------



## jonnas

ms_smart23 said:


> Well, on the day of assessment, they did mention that, they are looking to fill 3 positions on urgent basis. And I got the job offer after 1 day of interview. So I do hope the next processes shouldn't be too slow.
> 
> How about your online portal? Is it same like before or any change there?


well all the proof leads to a swift conclusion of your joining process (am jealous obvious lol).

my portal was blocked only last Wednesday and they've informed me via email it will take until the end of next week to send me the contract + info. doesn't seem to be your case, u lucky dude. you'll be in the middle of the action in no time :boxing:


----------



## R92

hey banglo i sent u a pm, thanks for ur reply


----------



## R92

Hey guys my emirates account was saying you will be contacted by your HR co-ordinator at the earliest but now i can login and it dosent say that anymore, does anyone know what this means?


----------



## Asafa

R92 said:


> Hey guys my emirates account was saying you will be contacted by your HR co-ordinator at the earliest but now i can login and it dosent say that anymore, does anyone know what this means?


I know that sometimes they can get mixed up with your status on the website. If it does not change back in 2-3 days then... well to tell you the truth you can't do much about it..

Anyway keep your cool. You should receive a call or e-mail by the end of this week,


----------



## ms_smart23

jonnas said:


> well all the proof leads to a swift conclusion of your joining process (am jealous obvious lol).
> 
> my portal was blocked only last Wednesday and they've informed me via email it will take until the end of next week to send me the contract + info. doesn't seem to be your case, u lucky dude. you'll be in the middle of the action in no time :boxing:


Let's see at what pace would the things be moving!


----------



## ms_smart23

Was just going through old posts & just started wondering, would they ask for a dental test for a Travel Consultant position at Dnata as well?  

Any one gone through the process kindly put some insights.


----------



## Asafa

ms_smart23 said:


> Was just going through old posts & just started wondering, would they ask for a dental test for a Travel Consultant position at Dnata as well?
> 
> Any one gone through the process kindly put some insights.



For custoemr service agent they did not ask me for any dental medical check up. I suppose for travel consultants would be the same.

However I think you will have to go through a dental examination once you get to Dubai. If you want your dental insurance to be covered by Emirates.

For the pre-joining process is not necessery though.


----------



## dxb000

hey everyone,

just got time to post now, on tuesday my account was blocked with 'you will be contacted' status, and that was six days after i accepted the offer so whoever is waiting after they have accepted the offer, dont worry it wont be too long.

but i dont know how long they actually take to contact you, hopefully not too much wait as it will be the third day tomorrow. 

cant wait to make it official, and one more thing, im currently in a job, and emirates know that, will they tell me when to resign? and whoever went through the process do they know that, i think i will get an automatic six month employment ban as i have not completed 2 years in my present company, but dnata or emirates remove this right? or does the ban not apply here?


----------



## jannah1824

dxb000 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> just got time to post now, on tuesday my account was blocked with 'you will be contacted' status, and that was six days after i accepted the offer so whoever is waiting after they have accepted the offer, dont worry it wont be too long.
> 
> but i dont know how long they actually take to contact you, hopefully not too much wait as it will be the third day tomorrow.
> 
> cant wait to make it official, and one more thing, im currently in a job, and emirates know that, will they tell me when to resign? and whoever went through the process do they know that, i think i will get an automatic six month employment ban as i have not completed 2 years in my present company, but dnata or emirates remove this right? or does the ban not apply here?


:clap2:congratulations Dxb..I hope they will also contact me soon:fingerscrossed:
no worries for your ban, Emirates can lift it,,


----------



## dxb000

jannah1824 said:


> :clap2:congratulations Dxb..I hope they will also contact me soon:fingerscrossed:
> no worries for your ban, Emirates can lift it,,


hey jannah how are you, yes thats what i thought hopefully it will be lifted

and i also hope they contact u soon, dont worry be patient, its just a matter of time, we both got the same email for being hold and they called me fairly quickly, surely they will call u soon, and we'll be here to guide you through the process


----------



## Asafa

dxb000 said:


> hey jannah how are you, yes thats what i thought hopefully it will be lifted
> 
> and i also hope they contact u soon, dont worry be patient, its just a matter of time, we both got the same email for being hold and they called me fairly quickly, surely they will call u soon, and we'll be here to guide you through the process



My advice is to consult it with MOL or DNRD. I am not sure if Emirates can lift the ban so easily.

I had a similar situation, and it is not that easy once Ministry of Labor is invloved. There are certain requisits and factors that determine whether a ban can be lifted or not... Salary in a new company, degree you hold and so on. 

Mol and DNRD (dunno if spelled it right) have a 24/7 contact center. You can give them a call and ask anything, they will be more than happy to help you.

DO not rely solely on the informatuion you get here. I know people want to help, but I have been there, done that and it is always better to ask some authorized.

cheers


----------



## jannah1824

dxb000 said:


> hey jannah how are you, yes thats what i thought hopefully it will be lifted
> 
> and i also hope they contact u soon, dont worry be patient, its just a matter of time, we both got the same email for being hold and they called me fairly quickly, surely they will call u soon, and we'll be here to guide you through the process


Asafa is also right, better if we should ask MOL directly, because there is a case to case basis on when they will be giving a ban. you can ring them up.
On other hands, as far as I know if anyone who's shifting on FREE ZONE, and government owned company without completing your contract, there will be no problem with the ban matters. Since Emirates is part of the Government, then I think you don't need to worry, yes Emirates is part of the Government.

Q&A | Public Affairs | Emirates

Q. What is the relationship between Emirates and the Government of Dubai?
A. Emirates is 100% owned by the Government of Dubai through its commercial investment arm, Investment Corporation of Dubai (ICD). Emirates received US$10 million from the Government of Dubai in start-up seed capital in 1985 and US$88 million invested in infrastructure, which included two B727 aircraft and the Emirates Training College building. This has been more than covered by total dividend payments to the Government of Dubai, which have totalled US$1.32 billion to date. The Government of Dubai and the management of Emirates have consistently made it clear that Emirates is required to be self-sustainable and profitable.


----------



## aviatorlove

Hello guys

Hope you doing great.. I am new to this useful forum and would need someone's help. 

I have applied for couple of positions on emirates career website and i got an under review status. Is this a positive sign? And what will be the next step?


----------



## jannah1824

aviatorlove said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Hope you doing great.. I am new to this useful forum and would need someone's help.
> 
> I have applied for couple of positions on emirates career website and i got an under review status. Is this a positive sign? And what will be the next step?


if you are shortlisted they will send you an invitation for assessment/interview


----------



## aviatorlove

jannah1824 said:


> if you are shortlisted they will send you an invitation for assessment/interview


Thanks jannah1824, hope I get this email shortly. Fingers crossed :X


----------



## Asafa

Do you guys happen to know when people usually get their e-visas... e-tickets???.. How many days prior to DOJ? I have 7 days left.. well 6 counting from tommorow and still no sign of visa. Is this normal? 

Tried calling them, but I only get asnwer machine.


----------



## bangloboy

Asafa said:


> Do you guys happen to know when people usually get their e-visas... e-tickets???.. How many days prior to DOJ? I have 7 days left.. well 6 counting from tommorow and still no sign of visa. Is this normal?
> 
> Tried calling them, but I only get asnwer machine.


No clue still waiting for my official contract!  can you highlight what steps and how long it took after you accepted their tentative offer (before getting official contract). I have accepted their package but still no news from them for a week now! I need to see an official contract on paper!


----------



## bangloboy

Asafa said:


> Do you guys happen to know when people usually get their e-visas... e-tickets???.. How many days prior to DOJ? I have 7 days left.. well 6 counting from tommorow and still no sign of visa. Is this normal?
> 
> Tried calling them, but I only get asnwer machine.


No clue still waiting for my official contract!  can you highlight what steps and how long it took after you accepted their tentative offer (before getting official contract). I have accepted their package but still no news from them for a week now! I need to see an official contract on paper!


----------



## Asafa

bangloboy said:


> No clue still waiting for my official contract!  can you highlight what steps and how long it took after you accepted their tentative offer (before getting official contract). I have accepted their package but still no news from them for a week now! I need to see an official contract on paper!


on march 20 they sent me electornic Employment Offer.. Signed it on MArch 24 and sent back... by March 28 everything was already done. Medicals Approved, Security check and all that.. So basically since March 28 I have been waiting for my e-visa and ticket... Hopefully this will end tomorrow. Only 6 days to go... Dunno how accurate the expected DOJ is that showes on the portal tho.


----------



## bangloboy

Asafa said:


> on march 20 they sent me electornic Employment Offer.. Signed it on MArch 24 and sent back... by March 28 everything was already done. Medicals Approved, Security check and all that.. So basically since March 28 I have been waiting for my e-visa and ticket... Hopefully this will end tomorrow. Only 6 days to go... Dunno how accurate the expected DOJ is that showes on the portal tho.


The online portal is blocked for me saying HR will contact me. So I guess I'll just wait then!

Also are you travelling from Spain? Did they help you with relocating your stuff or do you take everything the day you fly? I was wondering if I can ship some of my items separately?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Asafa

bangloboy said:


> The online portal is blocked for me saying HR will contact me. So I guess I'll just wait then!
> 
> Also are you travelling from Spain? Did they help you with relocating your stuff or do you take everything the day you fly? I was wondering if I can ship some of my items separately?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


Yes I am flying out from Spain.. they give you an option to ship separately additional 50 kg.. Well obviously you have to pay extra for it , but you get a 50 % discount I believe.

Now that you have 'you will be contacted' it is just a matter of 1-3 days till they call you to confirm. Congrats!


----------



## ms_smart23

Asafa said:


> Yes I am flying out from Spain.. they give you an option to ship separately additional 50 kg.. Well obviously you have to pay extra for it , but you get a 50 % discount I believe.
> 
> *Now that you have 'you will be contacted' it is just a matter of 1-3 days till they call you to confirm*. Congrats!


It's going to be a week for me that, my account is blocked, showing me the message that 'you will be contacted', but haven't heard from them so far. Wonder how long more would I have to wait .


----------



## Asafa

ms_smart23 said:


> It's going to be a week for me that, my account is blocked, showing me the message that 'you will be contacted', but haven't heard from them so far. Wonder how long more would I have to wait .


Well, Actually I know a guy that waited for a whole month! But normally it does not take that long. Maybe depends on grade. No idea.


----------



## R92

Finally received my contract today on my portal =D


----------



## jonnas

R92 said:


> Finally received my contract today on my portal =D


congratulations !!!

yap, got mine too, finally  travel consultant, DOJ around 13th May..wohoo!!

technical question now: I've tried to access the pre-employment medical examination form link, but I can't seem to open that document with word or excel...it just says it's an "application/octet-stream" file...anybody else has the same issue?

ms_smart23, check your account ! ..that text message sure was a relief


----------



## jonnas

jonnas said:


> congratulations !!!
> 
> 
> technical question now: I've tried to access the pre-employment medical examination form link, but I can't seem to open that document with word or excel...it just says it's an "application/octet-stream" file...anybody else has the same issue?


gonna answer this myself...I should've simply tried using Internet Explorer, worked perfectly...so beware Mozilla fans, u might stumble a bit on the Emirates portal


----------



## bangloboy

jonnas said:


> congratulations !!!
> 
> yap, got mine too, finally  travel consultant, DOJ around 13th May..wohoo!!
> 
> technical question now: I've tried to access the pre-employment medical examination form link, but I can't seem to open that document with word or excel...it just says it's an "application/octet-stream" file...anybody else has the same issue?
> 
> ms_smart23, check your account ! ..that text message sure was a relief


Congrats to you and R92!


----------



## R92

i opened it with adobe.....u should print it, sign it, scan it back to the computer and upload.


----------



## R92

thanks bangolo


----------



## dxb000

Hey everyone,

Like jonnas and R92 i recieved my contract and docs on the portal on 8th april

Im so far on 33% complete. So many things to do, got to go get a police clearance certificate tomorrow, then do medical and after that officially resign from my present job, cant wait to do that

I also have start date on or before 13 may.

Good look to those still waiting


----------



## ms_smart23

jonnas said:


> congratulations !!!
> 
> yap, got mine too, finally  travel consultant, DOJ around 13th May..wohoo!!
> 
> technical question now: I've tried to access the pre-employment medical examination form link, but I can't seem to open that document with word or excel...it just says it's an "application/octet-stream" file...anybody else has the same issue?
> 
> ms_smart23, check your account ! ..that text message sure was a relief





dxb000 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Like jonnas and R92 i recieved my contract and docs on the portal on 8th april
> 
> Im so far on 33% complete. So many things to do, got to go get a police clearance certificate tomorrow, then do medical and after that officially resign from my present job, cant wait to do that
> 
> I also have start date on or before 13 may.
> 
> Good look to those still waiting


Got mine too on the same date . But for me, it shows the joining date as on or before 02nd June, though the HR Co-ordinator did give me a call & he was like, the joining date will change & can become earlier.


----------



## R92

congrats smart and dxb,,,,my joining date is may 18,,i just need ur help on something, in the pre joining formalities there is a section called dependants, what does that mean ? should i list my family or just the people who depend on me financialy?


----------



## dxb000

R92 said:


> congrats smart and dxb,,,,my joining date is may 18,,i just need ur help on something, in the pre joining formalities there is a section called dependants, what does that mean ? should i list my family or just the people who depend on me financialy?


hey R92, dont worry too much about that, i listed my family because it says that it has to be filled in correctly as it will be used to get your 'employee benefits', for example discount flights, so emirates will know who is eligible for the discount if and when someone from your family wants a discount ticket. but this is just preliminary, when we join we can change the details and amend any if we wish to do so. 
i dont have any people depending on me so i put my parents and brothers and sisters details.


----------



## R92

thanks for the info


----------



## jonnas

dxb000 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Like jonnas and R92 i recieved my contract and docs on the portal on 8th april
> 
> Im so far on 33% complete. So many things to do, got to go get a police clearance certificate tomorrow, then do medical and after that officially resign from my present job, cant wait to do that
> 
> I also have start date on or before 13 may.
> 
> Good look to those still waiting


perhaps I'm missing something here, dxb000, probably I'm getting lost in all the bureaucracy hahaha. 
still, what do u mean by "police clearance certificate"....?? is it in the "documents for security" section?...I'm in for travel consultant as well, so this puzzles me a bit


----------



## Asafa

jonnas said:


> perhaps I'm missing something here, dxb000, probably I'm getting lost in all the bureaucracy hahaha.
> still, what do u mean by "police clearance certificate"....?? is it in the "documents for security" section?...I'm in for travel consultant as well, so this puzzles me a bit


I think dxb is already in Dubai.. so the procesure he has to go through might be slightly different to guys being recruiteed from oversees.


----------



## R92

police clearance is only applied on residents/employees inside the UAE....if u live outside then u dont have to do it based on my information.


----------



## ms_smart23

Since yesterday, I am trying to upload the Pre Employment medical forms but they aren't getting uploaded. Has anyone else faced this same problem? What to do?


----------



## dxb000

jonnas said:


> perhaps I'm missing something here, dxb000, probably I'm getting lost in all the bureaucracy hahaha.
> still, what do u mean by "police clearance certificate"....?? is it in the "documents for security" section?...I'm in for travel consultant as well, so this puzzles me a bit


Hey jonnas yes asafa and r92 are right, the police clearance is only for people in the Uae who have been here for more than six months, it's just a security check


----------



## jonnas

ms_smart23 said:


> Since yesterday, I am trying to upload the Pre Employment medical forms but they aren't getting uploaded. Has anyone else faced this same problem? What to do?


you probably fixed this already, but you can "submit a query" on the portal; it will go straight to your coordinator and he/she should reply swiftly. mine was very helpful and replied regarding a technical issue after a few hours


----------



## ms_smart23

jonnas said:


> you probably fixed this already, but you can "submit a query" on the portal; it will go straight to your coordinator and he/she should reply swiftly. mine was very helpful and replied regarding a technical issue after a few hours


Yes .. And he told me that the file size should be less than 1 mb


----------



## geexfactor

I almost went through all the 82 pages of this thread but I couldn't understand the salary scale of a grade 7 or 8. I have this senior IT engineer position that i've applied for and have been contacted by HR for an interview. I'm actually excited about it but I am currently employed in UAE and I'm not too sure if Emirates Airline can beat the salary package that I'm receiving right now. The salaries that I see that people have posted are I think mostly for cabin crew and customer service positions. Would the same grading apply to someone working in IT dept?


----------



## bangloboy

geexfactor said:


> I almost went through all the 82 pages of this thread but I couldn't understand the salary scale of a grade 7 or 8. I have this senior IT engineer position that i've applied for and have been contacted by HR for an interview. I'm actually excited about it but I am currently employed in UAE and I'm not too sure if Emirates Airline can beat the salary package that I'm receiving right now. The salaries that I see that people have posted are I think mostly for cabin crew and customer service positions. Would the same grading apply to someone working in IT dept?


you can PM me thanks


----------



## R92

ms_smart23 said:


> Since yesterday, I am trying to upload the Pre Employment medical forms but they aren't getting uploaded. Has anyone else faced this same problem? What to do?



thats odd, did u scan it as an jpeg file ? if u tried everything and dint work try to contact ur co-ordrinator see if he/she can help.


----------



## dxb000

Hey is anyone having problems logging in to their portals, im trying to log in today but it gives a message application error please contact your RC, i halfway through completing my joining formalities, any ideas..


----------



## jonnas

dxb000 said:


> Hey is anyone having problems logging in to their portals, im trying to log in today but it gives a message application error please contact your RC, i halfway through completing my joining formalities, any ideas..


yap, just checked the portal and it tells me the same thing. most likely it's a technical problem with the general access  i seriously doubt the RCs are working on the applications, IT IS Friday today )


----------



## Asafa

jonnas said:


> yap, just checked the portal and it tells me the same thing. most likely it's a technical problem with the general access  i seriously doubt the RCs are working on the applications, IT IS Friday today )



same here.. wonder when they gonna fix this.. I got to print my visa and ticket! Im flying in 4 days.. they better fix this quick!


----------



## sheikhaa

*Emirates Hiring process.*

Hi All,

First of all, thank you for all your entries, very helpful and it is great to see fellow Canadians getting hired at Emirates, I guess being out of UAE is not so bad afterall.

I have a question around the steps and timing of the process. I have recently applied to a Senior Manager position on the website, the job close Date is April 20, 2013. I want to ask, how much time does it usually take for them to single out people they are interested in after a job closes? The role seems to be a perfect fit so am curious if I will or will not make it to the next level.

My application currently says "In Review" which I believe is fairly common after you apply, has been saying this for the past week or so.

Appreciate your input.


----------



## ms_smart23

sheikhaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, thank you for all your entries, very helpful and it is great to see fellow Canadians getting hired at Emirates, I guess being out of UAE is not so bad afterall.
> 
> I have a question around the steps and timing of the process. I have recently applied to a Senior Manager position on the website, the job close Date is April 20, 2013. I want to ask, how much time does it usually take for them to single out people they are interested in after a job closes? The role seems to be a perfect fit so am curious if I will or will not make it to the next level.
> 
> My application currently says "In Review" which I believe is fairly common after you apply, has been saying this for the past week or so.
> 
> Appreciate your input.


If they are interested, they would contact you within 2 weeks of your application . And since the application status shows 'under review', so you can expect to hear from them at the earliest.


----------



## geexfactor

ms_smart23 said:


> If they are interested, they would contact you within 2 weeks of your application . And since the application status shows 'under review', so you can expect to hear from them at the earliest.


They contacted me after 2 months of my application. So I'd say be patient and keep applying for other jobs


----------



## ms_smart23

dxb000 said:


> Hey is anyone having problems logging in to their portals, im trying to log in today but it gives a message application error please contact your RC, i halfway through completing my joining formalities, any ideas..


It shows me the same error as well when I tried logging in today .


----------



## bangloboy

sheikhaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, thank you for all your entries, very helpful and it is great to see fellow Canadians getting hired at Emirates, I guess being out of UAE is not so bad afterall.
> 
> I have a question around the steps and timing of the process. I have recently applied to a Senior Manager position on the website, the job close Date is April 20, 2013. I want to ask, how much time does it usually take for them to single out people they are interested in after a job closes? The role seems to be a perfect fit so am curious if I will or will not make it to the next level.
> 
> My application currently says "In Review" which I believe is fairly common after you apply, has been saying this for the past week or so.
> 
> Appreciate your input.


Everything depends on department and how quickly they need to fill the position. Usually if you meet their first step they will contact you (within 2-6 weeks of closing date) for a phone interview. Then they go back and short list the phone interviewees down to 2-5 ppl to go to dubai for assessments and interviews. So be patient and good luck! If you don't make the cut they will simply send you an email.


----------



## sheikhaa

Thanks Banglo! I am really curious as this role fits my experience perfectly. Will wait and see where it goes, thanks again!


----------



## bangloboy

sheikhaa said:


> Thanks Banglo! I am really curious as this role fits my experience perfectly. Will wait and see where it goes, thanks again!


Well hope they see the same way u see it so you can have a chance to highlight yourself!  Good luck! Are u based in Canada now? What are you doing? Feel free to PM me too if you have any questions regarding anything - I went thru it all and will be joining them in Dubai in early May!


----------



## Harka

*Hi. Emirates/Dnata Info*

HI there Guys. 

Did anyone got Emirates/Dnata JObs lately as i 1st went for an interview on September 2012 and after gotten the email saying

"We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future....

Later on after few days a call saying if iam working at anywhere i said no still waiting for emirates/ Dnata job. and after few days i had to travel out of UAE and got back after a month believe me still no contact and my application to this day it says Under Review. i again applied few different jobs with them since then and again one of the jobs i applied says under review, so guys i really dont know what to do i have a number of the HR the recruitment lady who 1st called me and her name, and besides should i go there in the HQ in person to follow up. 

Best advices and from point of experience help 

Thank you





Noist said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new here and hope you guys can help me.
> It looks like am going to join the MSA team with emirates but I have some concern as the whole process is taking too long....
> *
> Here is what happened so far for the job Merhaba Service Agent :*
> 
> *July 22- * * *invitation for assessment , English test and short interview
> 
> August 12 - got email for second interview
> 
> August 14- got email "We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future....
> 
> Oct. 10 - got a phone call and asked me if I am still interested in the job and of course I said yes and I was told they will contact me shortly.
> 
> Oct.15- got email saying I am shortlisted for MSA job briefing and 10 girls attended. The briefing was basic introduction of the job and instruction about makeup, uniform..etc and we are given a chance to ask some questions...at the end the recruiter called us one by one and had a quick chat and asked how fast we can join. I said one month.
> Here is where my concern is:*
> The recruiter was very clear when she advice us to Not resign yet and we should wait for a call or email on the briefing day.
> 
> I really want this job and I still haven't got a call , my online application is still under review.
> should I contact them or just keep on wait for the call?
> 
> Is it normal *the process takes so long ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## R92

sheikhaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, thank you for all your entries, very helpful and it is great to see fellow Canadians getting hired at Emirates, I guess being out of UAE is not so bad afterall.
> 
> I have a question around the steps and timing of the process. I have recently applied to a Senior Manager position on the website, the job close Date is April 20, 2013. I want to ask, how much time does it usually take for them to single out people they are interested in after a job closes? The role seems to be a perfect fit so am curious if I will or will not make it to the next level.
> 
> My application currently says "In Review" which I believe is fairly common after you apply, has been saying this for the past week or so.
> 
> Appreciate your input.



Nobody can give you an exact answer but based on my experience and information it takes from 1 week to 3 months to contact you if you are shortlisted.. I will be joining them in may and im really excited and i hope you will too.


----------



## jonnas

hey there people !
I was just informed that all my clearances have been approved and they are pushing to bring me to sunny Dubai by the end of April already ! Initially my DOJ was 12th of May, but as I am currently unemployed they're trying to fix everything in 2 weeks...wow.
anyway, all travel consultants out there keep your eyes and phones open


----------



## dxb000

jonnas said:


> hey there people !
> I was just informed that all my clearances have been approved and they are pushing to bring me to sunny Dubai by the end of April already ! Initially my DOJ was 12th of May, but as I am currently unemployed they're trying to fix everything in 2 weeks...wow.
> anyway, all travel consultants out there keep your eyes and phones open


hey jonnas, i also received a call from my co-ordinator and an email, all pre joining requirements have been met, security clearance done, now resignation

they telling me also join by 28th april, first was 12th may azwel. its all happening so fast now, i need to resign soon as possible, cant wait


----------



## R92

dxb000 said:


> hey jonnas, i also received a call from my co-ordinator and an email, all pre joining requirements have been met, security clearance done, now resignation
> 
> they telling me also join by 28th april, first was 12th may azwel. its all happening so fast now, i need to resign soon as possible, cant wait



im working on my resignation as well, btw what is your position? and after we resign are we suppose to travel somewhere designated by emirates or we have to decide


----------



## t-man

*Thank You*

Let me begin by thanking everyone who has previously posted on this thread. It helped calm some seriously frayed nerves :crazy: :crazy:

So now let me share my experience with Emirates with the dates (some approximates) so it helps you understand how long the process may take.

*25th July – 2nd Aug 2012*

OK, so I applied for the position some time in July 2012. I don't know the exact date but it's between these dates. I've applied to over 50 jobs with Emirates so it's kinda hard to remember the exact details.

*Sept-Oct 2012*

Well around Sep-Oct last year the status finally changed to "Under Review". You don't get any notification about the status change so it's advisable to regularly check the website.

*3rd Feb 2013*

I received an email from a HR coordinator informing me that they would like to arrange a telephonic interview with the hiring manager and a recruitment coordinator on 6th Feb 2013. Also attached were the job description and the benefits package associated with this role. She gave a window of an hour and half for when they could call.
6th Feb

I got the call sometime during the last half hour and lasted for around 20 mins. Most of the talking was done by the hiring manager with the recruitment coordinator just asking a couple of them around availability and salary expectations. The actual interview focused on my experience and what I’ve done over the years. At the end of the interview I was told that I would be informed on the status of the interview via email soon.
*
17th Feb*

I get an email from the HR Coordinator that I have been shortlisted and that I was invited to participate in an Assessment on 27th Feb and, if shortlisted, the Interview on 28th Feb.

*19th Feb*

I am informed that the dates for the Assessment and Interview have been changed and are now the 3rd & 4th of Mar respectively.

*3rd Mar*

On the assessment day you are to report to the Career Centre reception on the 2nd floor of the New Emirates Headquarters along with a valid photo ID. 
There were 6 applicants, including myself, shortlisted for the position. The first thing we asked to do is analyze and create a presentation, based on the data provided, within the time frame provided. The next thing was to individually present to the panel.
Once all 6 of us had finished our presentations, we were moved to a room where the panel was seated. The first thing was a formal introduction followed by a group discussion. At the end of the group we were informed that the selected candidates would be contacted in a few hours to come for the interview the next day.
I was called within an hour and informed that I had been shortlisted for the interview.

*4th Mar*

The day started with us being asked to take a numerical psychometric test. Once we completed this, we were individually given the results of the test and given our interview schedule. Mine was scheduled 2 hours after having completed the psychometric.
The interview lasted for an hour and covered aspects like experience, behavioral traits, stability, leadership & management experience.
At the end of this I was told that I would be informed of the final decision in 2 weeks.

*19th Mar*

I received the email offering me the position with the details of the offer and a Projected Total Rewards statement. I was to respond to the offer with 3 business days.
Once I accepted I was told that someone from the joining team would get in touch with me shortly.

*12th Apr
*
Am finally unable to log into my emiratesgroupcareers account and got the message “You will be contacted by your recruitment coordinator at the earliest”. This happens when the joining process has begun and you can expect the contract soon.

*15th Apr*

I got the call from my assigned HR Coordinator today and told that she would be uploading the contract and that I need to accept it and upload the documents for security check and the pre-employment medical declaration. The expected date to join was 12th May which I asked to be postponed.

So really, it can be a long process- In my case I’ll be joining 10 months after I applied for the position. Give it your best and don’t get demotivated. If you’ve done well enough, you will get the job. I was always told that the ONLY way to get into Emirates is if you know someone high up. Well I didn’t know anyone there but am in now, so I disagree and I’m sure a lot of people who have posted here will disagree with that too.

From what I’ve read the time it takes and the actual assessment/interview process differs depending on department, the grade, the urgency of the requirement etc. There could be presentations, essays, group discussions, be asked to conduct trainings, numerical ability testing, verbal ability testing among others.

Long I know, but I hope this helps you like the previous posts helped me.

Best of Luck!!!:thumb:


----------



## dxb000

R92 said:


> im working on my resignation as well, btw what is your position? and after we resign are we suppose to travel somewhere designated by emirates or we have to decide


hey R92, are you getting recruited locally? they will tell u when to resign, and after you upload your visa cancellation letter and resignation letter, they will send us the visa and also allocate a flight for us to do the visa change, qatar, muscat etc, somewhere close. so we dont have to do anything, soon as we resign they can take the visa out in matter of days. 
by the way im in dnata contact services center, thats all i know for now. i already handed my notice in today, my employer is working on the cancellation, i told them i want to leave soon as possible, so hopefully it wont be too long.


----------



## Asafa

dxb000 said:


> hey R92, are you getting recruited locally? they will tell u when to resign, and after you upload your visa cancellation letter and resignation letter, they will send us the visa and also allocate a flight for us to do the visa change, qatar, muscat etc, somewhere close. so we dont have to do anything, soon as we resign they can take the visa out in matter of days.
> by the way im in dnata contact services center, thats all i know for now. i already handed my notice in today, my employer is working on the cancellation, i told them i want to leave soon as possible, so hopefully it wont be too long.



dxb check your pm Inbox.


----------



## ms_smart23

dxb000 said:


> by the way im in dnata contact services center, thats all i know for now. i already handed my notice in today, my employer is working on the cancellation, i told them i want to leave soon as possible, so hopefully it wont be too long.


Same here


----------



## R92

does anyone have any idea how to do a resignation letter...i already canceled my employment/residence and i sent the visa cancellation to my co-coordinator but i did not send a resignation letter...is it important since i already have my visa cancellation paper?


----------



## ms_smart23

R92 said:


> does anyone have any idea how to do a resignation letter...i already canceled my employment/residence and i sent the visa cancellation to my co-coordinator but i did not send a resignation letter...is it important since i already have my visa cancellation paper?


Yes, they do require confirmation of your resignation. They basically require two letters. 

1) Letter of confirmation of your resignation from your employer. 
2) Your experience certificate.


And they do upload a sample of Letter of confirmation of resignation in the portal . So you can get it prepared accordingly.


----------



## tranzmigrator

Hey t-man,
congratulations first off! patience paid off eh? 
I'm assuming this is for a grade 8 position? 

What do you think about the base pay? 

Was there any chance of negotiating? any tips or advice you can provide is highly appreciated? 

Cheers

t-z





t-man said:


> Let me begin by thanking everyone who has previously posted on this thread. It helped calm some seriously frayed nerves :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> So now let me share my experience with Emirates with the dates (some approximates) so it helps you understand how long the process may take.
> 
> *25th July – 2nd Aug 2012*
> 
> OK, so I applied for the position some time in July 2012. I don't know the exact date but it's between these dates. I've applied to over 50 jobs with Emirates so it's kinda hard to remember the exact details.
> 
> *Sept-Oct 2012*
> 
> Well around Sep-Oct last year the status finally changed to "Under Review". You don't get any notification about the status change so it's advisable to regularly check the website.
> 
> *3rd Feb 2013*
> 
> I received an email from a HR coordinator informing me that they would like to arrange a telephonic interview with the hiring manager and a recruitment coordinator on 6th Feb 2013. Also attached were the job description and the benefits package associated with this role. She gave a window of an hour and half for when they could call.
> 6th Feb
> 
> I got the call sometime during the last half hour and lasted for around 20 mins. Most of the talking was done by the hiring manager with the recruitment coordinator just asking a couple of them around availability and salary expectations. The actual interview focused on my experience and what I’ve done over the years. At the end of the interview I was told that I would be informed on the status of the interview via email soon.
> *
> 17th Feb*
> 
> I get an email from the HR Coordinator that I have been shortlisted and that I was invited to participate in an Assessment on 27th Feb and, if shortlisted, the Interview on 28th Feb.
> 
> *19th Feb*
> 
> I am informed that the dates for the Assessment and Interview have been changed and are now the 3rd & 4th of Mar respectively.
> 
> *3rd Mar*
> 
> On the assessment day you are to report to the Career Centre reception on the 2nd floor of the New Emirates Headquarters along with a valid photo ID.
> There were 6 applicants, including myself, shortlisted for the position. The first thing we asked to do is analyze and create a presentation, based on the data provided, within the time frame provided. The next thing was to individually present to the panel.
> Once all 6 of us had finished our presentations, we were moved to a room where the panel was seated. The first thing was a formal introduction followed by a group discussion. At the end of the group we were informed that the selected candidates would be contacted in a few hours to come for the interview the next day.
> I was called within an hour and informed that I had been shortlisted for the interview.
> 
> *4th Mar*
> 
> The day started with us being asked to take a numerical psychometric test. Once we completed this, we were individually given the results of the test and given our interview schedule. Mine was scheduled 2 hours after having completed the psychometric.
> The interview lasted for an hour and covered aspects like experience, behavioral traits, stability, leadership & management experience.
> At the end of this I was told that I would be informed of the final decision in 2 weeks.
> 
> *19th Mar*
> 
> I received the email offering me the position with the details of the offer and a Projected Total Rewards statement. I was to respond to the offer with 3 business days.
> Once I accepted I was told that someone from the joining team would get in touch with me shortly.
> 
> *12th Apr
> *
> Am finally unable to log into my emiratesgroupcareers account and got the message “You will be contacted by your recruitment coordinator at the earliest”. This happens when the joining process has begun and you can expect the contract soon.
> 
> *15th Apr*
> 
> I got the call from my assigned HR Coordinator today and told that she would be uploading the contract and that I need to accept it and upload the documents for security check and the pre-employment medical declaration. The expected date to join was 12th May which I asked to be postponed.
> 
> So really, it can be a long process- In my case I’ll be joining 10 months after I applied for the position. Give it your best and don’t get demotivated. If you’ve done well enough, you will get the job. I was always told that the ONLY way to get into Emirates is if you know someone high up. Well I didn’t know anyone there but am in now, so I disagree and I’m sure a lot of people who have posted here will disagree with that too.
> 
> From what I’ve read the time it takes and the actual assessment/interview process differs depending on department, the grade, the urgency of the requirement etc. There could be presentations, essays, group discussions, be asked to conduct trainings, numerical ability testing, verbal ability testing among others.
> 
> Long I know, but I hope this helps you like the previous posts helped me.
> 
> Best of Luck!!!:thumb:


----------



## globalpro

*Airline Professional*

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on the Expat Forum as well. Luckily I am finding very good information regarding Emirates/Dnata, so thanks for those who gave some insight to the grade 8/9 situation in terms of salary. 

My question is directly related to salary, as I am interested in targeting either the airline or hotel industries in Dubai.

Are all the Emirates/Dnata Managers such as Duty Mgr/Terminal Mgr/Customer Service Mgr a grade 9 or higher? Can you also tell me what any of the grades such as 8/9/10 salary ranges are in Dirhams monthly??

Also, I'm assuming that for example, since a Manager is a grade 9, is it safe to assume a Supervisor is a grade 8? I am trying to figure out expense wise if I should submit apps for CS Supervisor positions if I don't see a CS Manager position become available. Basically checking to see if the move is worth it. Thank you!


----------



## tranzmigrator

Managers w/ people reporting to them are typically grade 9 and higher. Specialists/supervisors are grade 7s and up. 
There's an old salary band comparison floating around on this forum - search for it. 
Benefits are different for each grade - w/ 8s better than 7s and so on ... 

Basically, go through the job profiles and match your qualifications/experience to them - and then apply ... 

the interview/assessment processes are stressful, and they are very thorough in evaluating who they want for the job offered (it's not easy getting into Emirates)

If you are a US citizen, you'll have to pay back taxes too right? take that into consideration too ... 

let me know if you need anything else ... 






globalpro said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on the Expat Forum as well. Luckily I am finding very good information regarding Emirates/Dnata, so thanks for those who gave some insight to the grade 8/9 situation in terms of salary.
> 
> My question is directly related to salary, as I am interested in targeting either the airline or hotel industries in Dubai.
> 
> Are all the Emirates/Dnata Managers such as Duty Mgr/Terminal Mgr/Customer Service Mgr a grade 9 or higher? Can you also tell me what any of the grades such as 8/9/10 salary ranges are in Dirhams monthly??
> 
> Also, I'm assuming that for example, since a Manager is a grade 9, is it safe to assume a Supervisor is a grade 8? I am trying to figure out expense wise if I should submit apps for CS Supervisor positions if I don't see a CS Manager position become available. Basically checking to see if the move is worth it. Thank you!


----------



## bangloboy

As tranzmigrator said its tough to get in! It's a long process that includes screening, more screening, chatting, then going in and doing more screening! And this applies to any of their grade 8 and above positions. 

Grades are predetermined on the job you apply for. Usually supervisor/controller are grade 8 and considered mid-career or mid-level manager. Manager/senior level are usually grade 9 and above. Once you apply and you do make the cut for coming in for their assessments/interviews they will let you know what grade you will be going in for. It is static for all applicants for that particular position.

There is a page on this discussion that has 2010 salary scales - it will be a little higher than that so you can benchmark. Don't forget other things come into play such as benefits, housing etc which Emirates does help as well. It seems like a good organization to work for and dubai shows off a lot of glitz and glam but at the end of the day u will be working hard like u would be in the USA!

Good luck as I would tell u to try for jobs with them and get some callbacks! 






globalpro said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on the Expat Forum as well. Luckily I am finding very good information regarding Emirates/Dnata, so thanks for those who gave some insight to the grade 8/9 situation in terms of salary.
> 
> My question is directly related to salary, as I am interested in targeting either the airline or hotel industries in Dubai.
> 
> Are all the Emirates/Dnata Managers such as Duty Mgr/Terminal Mgr/Customer Service Mgr a grade 9 or higher? Can you also tell me what any of the grades such as 8/9/10 salary ranges are in Dirhams monthly??
> 
> Also, I'm assuming that for example, since a Manager is a grade 9, is it safe to assume a Supervisor is a grade 8? I am trying to figure out expense wise if I should submit apps for CS Supervisor positions if I don't see a CS Manager position become available. Basically checking to see if the move is worth it. Thank you!


----------



## globalpro

This is just a reference to the previous comment. Recently I had an informal meeting with someone from HR at an airline in the Abu Dhabi area and they volunteered to say that it is a common practice to offer lower level jobs and lower pay to those from Asia. I was taken back from the comment myself because that would be considered inappropriate, offensive, and could easily lead to a lawsuit against the company in my country. Anyway, it is what it is. I knew that the first time I read the classifieds for Dubai jobs where they have no problem stating that they need a female or someone of a certain age for a specific job. The bottom line is that you have to abide by the rules, culture, etc. of the country you're living in even though it may be completely different than your country of origin.


----------



## bangloboy

In one way you are correct. It can be like that for certain companies here. But for Emirates airlies it's different, they are an international organization and they maintain that. When I went in for my interview it was five of us and we were all on the same grade hence we would be all getting the same benefits and we were all from 5 different countries/regions - north america, uk, asia etc. So no I didn't feel that at all. and each grade has its own pay scale and it will remain in that slot regardless of where you are from and depends on how good you are, experience etc.

If you are searching for jobs in local companies, i wouldn't be surprised and there are limitless stories with that regard. This is an emirates/dnata forum page so let's keep it at that!

Thanks




globalpro said:


> This is just a reference to the previous comment. Recently I had an informal meeting with someone from HR at an airline in the Abu Dhabi area and they volunteered to say that it is a common practice to offer lower level jobs and lower pay to those from Asia. I was taken back from the comment myself because that would be considered inappropriate, offensive, and could easily lead to a lawsuit against the company in my country. Anyway, it is what it is. I knew that the first time I read the classifieds for Dubai jobs where they have no problem stating that they need a female or someone of a certain age for a specific job. The bottom line is that you have to abide by the rules, culture, etc. of the country you're living in even though it may be completely different than your country of origin.


----------



## tranzmigrator

If you expect to move to Dubai (or anywhere in EMEA for that matter) and think that it's going to be very similar to US Suburbia (or downtown) living - then walk away as quickly as you can - it's not that anything's wrong with Dubai, it's just that you may have not opened up to embracing other cultures / environments. 

This will be very evident when you go through the assessment process w/ emirates - and will probably show that you are not a good fit ... on my assessment day - i had to interact w/ people from the subcontinent, and people from Europe, and other ME regions - all applying for the same position and pay grade. 

While there are horror stories about companies profiling in Dubai, there are also a lot of great stories on how accommodating and tolerant the cosmopolitan nature of the city really is. It's sad that the HR personnel (in the only airline from Abu Dhabi) should mention this. 

Either way - Like banglo says - lets keep this forum to Emirates/Dnata related postings please ... 






globalpro said:


> This is just a reference to the previous comment. Recently I had an informal meeting with someone from HR at an airline in the Abu Dhabi area and they volunteered to say that it is a common practice to offer lower level jobs and lower pay to those from Asia. I was taken back from the comment myself because that would be considered inappropriate, offensive, and could easily lead to a lawsuit against the company in my country. Anyway, it is what it is. I knew that the first time I read the classifieds for Dubai jobs where they have no problem stating that they need a female or someone of a certain age for a specific job. The bottom line is that you have to abide by the rules, culture, etc. of the country you're living in even though it may be completely different than your country of origin.


----------



## t-man

tranzmigrator said:


> Hey t-man,
> congratulations first off! patience paid off eh?
> I'm assuming this is for a grade 8 position?
> 
> What do you think about the base pay?
> 
> Was there any chance of negotiating? any tips or advice you can provide is highly appreciated?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> t-z


Thanks tranzmigrator. Yep, It is for grade 8. 

The base pay not high but given the benefits included with joining Emirates works out pretty alright. As for negotiations, I'm guess they would be open to it. I had quoted a figure higher than my expectations and they offered me that, sooooo.....

And sorry for the delayed response. Been traveling, but pm (if you can )me if you need any help at all lane:


----------



## 1Tony

Whos joining on april 28th?


----------



## bangloboy

1Tony said:


> Whos joining on april 28th?


R u? As what?

I m due to join May 5!


----------



## R92

just did my visa change to doha...all is left for me is getting my airport pass..

DOJ may 8th


----------



## bangloboy

R92 said:


> just did my visa change to doha...all is left for me is getting my airport pass..
> 
> DOJ may 8th


That's awesome but I m assuming u r within UAE? For me I will be joining frm Canada so still waiting for my visas etc everything else is good to go! I am not sure why its taking long for ticket and visa to be ready but I guess all will be ok! Leaving toronto in just over a week I m assuming! Super sunny dubai here I come!


----------



## jonnas

hey everyone !
yesterday I've received my ticket and visa, will fly on the 3rd and begin the working life on the 5th  
just as an info note, I have to say they moved pretty well since delivering the contract (around 15 days to have everything done), so i have to say the waiting experience has not been THAT frustrating (at least in its latter stages lol).


----------



## bangloboy

jonnas said:


> hey everyone !
> yesterday I've received my ticket and visa, will fly on the 3rd and begin the working life on the 5th
> just as an info note, I have to say they moved pretty well since delivering the contract (around 15 days to have everything done), so i have to say the waiting experience has not been THAT frustrating (at least in its latter stages lol).


Good luck I'm supposed to start on the 5th too but still waiting for ticket and visa! I think I have orientation etc for 2 days I think and start on the 7th


----------



## ms_smart23

1Tony said:


> Whos joining on april 28th?


Me! . I'll be joining on 28th April.


----------



## dxb000

hey guys

i was all ready to start on 28th april, but just to many things to do, and mostly because my employer did not cancel my visa on time, even though it is all done now. i also went to the careers centre here to do my blood test today, just waiting for the visa which will be done on sunday hopefully, then the flight for changing visa and il be done

but since iv finished my present job, last day was today:clap2:, iv got a week off to pretty much relax and do nothing, i could still start on 29th probably but the new starters will always start on a sunday as its the new week, so i guess il be resting for a week, lucky me


----------



## R92

anyone know when will we be doing the arabic test allowance ? (for arab speakers only) and is the test hard or wat does it consist of? they told me in the interview u can get 1500 dhs for speaking arabic but u have to do a test...i hope its easy because my writing in arabic sucks i can only read and speak


----------



## shineadr

these steps for which position?


t-man said:


> Let me begin by thanking everyone who has previously posted on this thread. It helped calm some seriously frayed nerves :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> So now let me share my experience with Emirates with the dates (some approximates) so it helps you understand how long the process may take.
> 
> *25th July – 2nd Aug 2012*
> 
> OK, so I applied for the position some time in July 2012. I don't know the exact date but it's between these dates. I've applied to over 50 jobs with Emirates so it's kinda hard to remember the exact details.
> 
> *Sept-Oct 2012*
> 
> Well around Sep-Oct last year the status finally changed to "Under Review". You don't get any notification about the status change so it's advisable to regularly check the website.
> 
> *3rd Feb 2013*
> 
> I received an email from a HR coordinator informing me that they would like to arrange a telephonic interview with the hiring manager and a recruitment coordinator on 6th Feb 2013. Also attached were the job description and the benefits package associated with this role. She gave a window of an hour and half for when they could call.
> 6th Feb
> 
> I got the call sometime during the last half hour and lasted for around 20 mins. Most of the talking was done by the hiring manager with the recruitment coordinator just asking a couple of them around availability and salary expectations. The actual interview focused on my experience and what I’ve done over the years. At the end of the interview I was told that I would be informed on the status of the interview via email soon.
> *
> 17th Feb*
> 
> I get an email from the HR Coordinator that I have been shortlisted and that I was invited to participate in an Assessment on 27th Feb and, if shortlisted, the Interview on 28th Feb.
> 
> *19th Feb*
> 
> I am informed that the dates for the Assessment and Interview have been changed and are now the 3rd & 4th of Mar respectively.
> 
> *3rd Mar*
> 
> On the assessment day you are to report to the Career Centre reception on the 2nd floor of the New Emirates Headquarters along with a valid photo ID.
> There were 6 applicants, including myself, shortlisted for the position. The first thing we asked to do is analyze and create a presentation, based on the data provided, within the time frame provided. The next thing was to individually present to the panel.
> Once all 6 of us had finished our presentations, we were moved to a room where the panel was seated. The first thing was a formal introduction followed by a group discussion. At the end of the group we were informed that the selected candidates would be contacted in a few hours to come for the interview the next day.
> I was called within an hour and informed that I had been shortlisted for the interview.
> 
> *4th Mar*
> 
> The day started with us being asked to take a numerical psychometric test. Once we completed this, we were individually given the results of the test and given our interview schedule. Mine was scheduled 2 hours after having completed the psychometric.
> The interview lasted for an hour and covered aspects like experience, behavioral traits, stability, leadership & management experience.
> At the end of this I was told that I would be informed of the final decision in 2 weeks.
> 
> *19th Mar*
> 
> I received the email offering me the position with the details of the offer and a Projected Total Rewards statement. I was to respond to the offer with 3 business days.
> Once I accepted I was told that someone from the joining team would get in touch with me shortly.
> 
> *12th Apr
> *
> Am finally unable to log into my emiratesgroupcareers account and got the message “You will be contacted by your recruitment coordinator at the earliest”. This happens when the joining process has begun and you can expect the contract soon.
> 
> *15th Apr*
> 
> I got the call from my assigned HR Coordinator today and told that she would be uploading the contract and that I need to accept it and upload the documents for security check and the pre-employment medical declaration. The expected date to join was 12th May which I asked to be postponed.
> 
> So really, it can be a long process- In my case I’ll be joining 10 months after I applied for the position. Give it your best and don’t get demotivated. If you’ve done well enough, you will get the job. I was always told that the ONLY way to get into Emirates is if you know someone high up. Well I didn’t know anyone there but am in now, so I disagree and I’m sure a lot of people who have posted here will disagree with that too.
> 
> From what I’ve read the time it takes and the actual assessment/interview process differs depending on department, the grade, the urgency of the requirement etc. There could be presentations, essays, group discussions, be asked to conduct trainings, numerical ability testing, verbal ability testing among others.
> 
> Long I know, but I hope this helps you like the previous posts helped me.
> 
> Best of Luck!!!:thumb:


----------



## MaryDelta

*Application shortlisted*

I have applied for many positions available in emirates website from November 2012 and updating it from time to time. On 3rd week of March 2013 my application for Customer Service, the status change to under review and when I check again after sometimes it change to shortlisted.

In this case, usually how many days / weeks / months will I received an email asking me for interview?

Any information would be a big help and appreciated.

Chona


----------



## jannah1824

chonadonila said:


> I have applied for many positions available in emirates website from November 2012 and updating it from time to time. On 3rd week of March 2013 my application for Customer Service, the status change to under review and when I check again after sometimes it change to shortlisted.
> 
> In this case, usually how many days / weeks / months will I received an email asking me for interview?
> 
> Any information would be a big help and appreciated.
> 
> Chona


base on my experience, after shortlisted status, they called me for an assessment after more than a week..
but sometimes the status in the portal is not updated and consistent because when I've got my successful e-mail on a different position (not the shortlisted one) my status never change from "Applied". As for now, I have around 4 positions under review, and 1 position was shortlisted....and still waiting for the next stage as what they said on their letter.


----------



## dxbmetro

chonadonila said:


> I have applied for many positions available in emirates website from November 2012 and updating it from time to time. On 3rd week of March 2013 my application for Customer Service, the status change to under review and when I check again after sometimes it change to shortlisted.
> 
> In this case, usually how many days / weeks / months will I received an email asking me for interview?
> 
> Any information would be a big help and appreciated.
> 
> Chona


Hi!
Same for me here. There is a shortlisted status in the account. Was wondering when the call would come.


----------



## dxbmetro

jannah1824 said:


> base on my experience, after shortlisted status, they called me for an assessment after more than a week..
> but sometimes the status in the portal is not updated and consistent because when I've got my successful e-mail on a different position (not the shortlisted one) my status never change from "Applied". As for now, I have around 4 positions under review, and 1 position was shortlisted....and still waiting for the next stage as what they said on their letter.


Another thing I would like to know is - Is is ok to apply for multiple positions? I know it is possible, and also that they "encourage" to apply - my doubt is - once you have been shortlisted for one position - do they really consider the application for the other positions applied whether new or existing ones?
Am I making any sense here?

Thanks


----------



## jannah1824

dxbmetro said:


> Another thing I would like to know is - Is is ok to apply for multiple positions? I know it is possible, and also that they "encourage" to apply - my doubt is - once you have been shortlisted for one position - do they really consider the application for the other positions applied whether new or existing ones?
> Am I making any sense here?
> 
> Thanks


I think so they will. Actually on my part, I was shortlisted, attended some exams, and final interview on the position that I never applied. What's good with with Emirates is that when you're already shortlisted they are still finding the position that suits you.As for now, I'm still waiting after receiving the successful letter, and it's been more two months now. maybe it really defends on the department/position.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jannah1824

jannah1824 said:


> I think so they will. Actually on my part, I was shortlisted, attended some exams, and final interview on the position that I never applied. What's good with with Emirates is that when you're already shortlisted they are still finding the position that suits you.As for now, I'm still waiting after receiving the successful letter, and it's been more two months now. maybe it really defends on the department/position.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


*depends*


----------



## jonnas

hallo fine people !!

just dropping by to report i've arrived in Dubai and for 21 days I will be stationed at the Premier Inn Airport...which seems to be the common practice with new recruits lately  probably because that's the average period of training provided close by (in the Emirates HQ) ?!

anyways, just wanted to see if there is anybody here who is accommodated here as well or has been in the recent past...breakfast is not included, so I could really use some tips on decent shops in the area perhaps?...or any other useful info on how to make living here as painless as possible 

thanks in advance, good luck to everyone !!


----------



## saj_humble

jonnas said:


> hallo fine people !!
> 
> just dropping by to report i've arrived in Dubai and for 21 days I will be stationed at the Premier Inn Airport...which seems to be the common practice with new recruits lately  probably because that's the average period of training provided close by (in the Emirates HQ) ?!
> 
> anyways, just wanted to see if there is anybody here who is accommodated here as well or has been in the recent past...breakfast is not included, so I could really use some tips on decent shops in the area perhaps?...or any other useful info on how to make living here as painless as possible
> 
> thanks in advance, good luck to everyone !!


Hi Jonnas, if you're flight crew, once training is over food/stay is taken care of. Interim, you can hop in a train and hop out @ city centre, they have some excellent food courts and terrific shopping. I used train to get to know Dubai (though it doesn't cover much) since it stops at big shopping malls (Burjuman, Dubai Mall etc).

Living painless...well that's a good question  and a huge subject... researching it right now and will share here once its done


----------



## MMirandaa

want to congratulate everyone that scored a position with emirates, well done!!!
to everyone who is waiting and enduring all these wait for replies/results ect, well done for all the wait and amazing you guys been so determined to wait..and been patient...its not easy to wait....

but guys i wanted to share this list, of grades/salary, i believe its a old list from 2009-2010,
but can someone tell me if these grades/salaries are still similar today? +- perhaps...

*Grade-16
38,228-79,680
Grade-15
28,416-49,159
Grade-14
21,581-37,120
Grade-13
18,108-30,965
Grade-12
15,837-26,923
Grade-11
13,724-23,193
Grade-10
11,504-19,328
Grade-9
9,148-15,278
Grade-8
7,802-12,952
Grade-7
6,059-9,998
Grade-6
4,697-7,703
Grade-5
3,510-5,721
Grade-4
2,243-3,634
Grade-3
1,693-2,742
Grade-2
1,301-2,108
Grade-1
1,051-1,703 *


----------



## bangloboy

MMirandaa said:


> want to congratulate everyone that scored a position with emirates, well done!!!
> to everyone who is waiting and enduring all these wait for replies/results ect, well done for all the wait and amazing you guys been so determined to wait..and been patient...its not easy to wait....
> 
> but guys i wanted to share this list, of grades/salary, i believe its a old list from 2009-2010,
> but can someone tell me if these grades/salaries are still similar today? +- perhaps...
> 
> *Grade-16
> 38,228-79,680
> Grade-15
> 28,416-49,159
> Grade-14
> 21,581-37,120
> Grade-13
> 18,108-30,965
> Grade-12
> 15,837-26,923
> Grade-11
> 13,724-23,193
> Grade-10
> 11,504-19,328
> Grade-9
> 9,148-15,278
> Grade-8
> 7,802-12,952
> Grade-7
> 6,059-9,998
> Grade-6
> 4,697-7,703
> Grade-5
> 3,510-5,721
> Grade-4
> 2,243-3,634
> Grade-3
> 1,693-2,742
> Grade-2
> 1,301-2,108
> Grade-1
> 1,051-1,703 *


They have increased  - more like in the 1000-2000 per grade max added on


----------



## MMirandaa

Thats great they have increased, i heard soon its the annual EK profit event thingy, so do you guys think the staff will get any bonuses this year? i think last year no one got anything right...

Also one more question, during these ´´annual ek profit share bonus events´´ is it true that usually people extend there contracts or resign during this time around??
so perhaps there will be more position advertised soon after the annual EK profit share event??


----------



## binkuvarghese

Hai ,

I came to Dubai for a visit visa and its getting expired on 1 of June 2013 . In between i have applied in emirates and its been shortlisted. Its been more than 2 weeks i have been shortlisted. Till now there is no update from them. I'm seriously in a double mind situation.

What shall i do ? shall i wait for this or try for a another one ??

Please advice me !


----------



## binkuvarghese

Hi all :

I'm in a big doubtful institution now. I came for visit in Dubai for 90 days for job hunting. In between i applied in emirates and i got shortlisted. Its been more than 2 weeks i have been shortlisted. No update or call from them . I'm running out of time and i just have another 24 days with me. Till now i have not given an interview with emirates. What should i do ? Please advise me


----------



## binkuvarghese

MaryDelta said:


> I have applied for many positions available in emirates website from November 2012 and updating it from time to time. On 3rd week of March 2013 my application for Customer Service, the status change to under review and when I check again after sometimes it change to shortlisted.
> 
> In this case, usually how many days / weeks / months will I received an email asking me for interview?
> 
> Any information would be a big help and appreciated.
> 
> Chona


Same situation here. Its been more than 2 weeks i have been shortlisted. No calls , no e-mails. And the saddest part is , i'm on a visit visa which gets expired on coming June 1st .


----------



## bangloboy

binkuvarghese said:


> Same situation here. Its been more than 2 weeks i have been shortlisted. No calls , no e-mails. And the saddest part is , i'm on a visit visa which gets expired on coming June 1st .


Not a good idea if your visit visa expires and you still don't get a callback. Always apply yo other places for safety measures, good luck!


----------



## bangloboy

binkuvarghese said:


> Hi all :
> 
> I'm in a big doubtful institution now. I came for visit in Dubai for 90 days for job hunting. In between i applied in emirates and i got shortlisted. Its been more than 2 weeks i have been shortlisted. No update or call from them . I'm running out of time and i just have another 24 days with me. Till now i have not given an interview with emirates. What should i do ? Please advise me


Again we can't tell you what to do. All these things depend on the position you applied for. For my case I applied from Canada and once after phone interview I was taken to Dubai for further interviews and assessments by emirates and at the end was offered the job. So I don't know what you applied for and each department works completely different. Good luck


----------



## dxbmetro

binkuvarghese said:


> Hai ,
> 
> I came to Dubai for a visit visa and its getting expired on 1 of June 2013 . In between i have applied in emirates and its been shortlisted. Its been more than 2 weeks i have been shortlisted. Till now there is no update from them. I'm seriously in a double mind situation.
> 
> What shall i do ? shall i wait for this or try for a another one ??
> 
> Please advice me !


Can anybody shed any light on how long it takes to receive a call or email after there is a "shortlisted" status in the account?


----------



## kayejaie08

Hi, I am a newbie here. I also applied thru Emirates and my online status on my Customer Service Professional application was SHORTLISTED but advert closed on the next day after they posted the job vacancy. It stayed SHORTLISTED for about 4weeks and I didn't receive any email nor call from them. Today it changed from SHORTLISTED to UNDER REVIEW and advert is still closed. 

Do you guys have any idea if this is a NEGATIVE sign? I felt frustrated..


----------



## bangloboy

dxbmetro said:


> Can anybody shed any light on how long it takes to receive a call or email after there is a "shortlisted" status in the account?


As explained throughout this thread it all depends on department, position and how quickly they need the job filled. Everyone here has had different experiences so read thru the thread to get a better understanding. Good luck!


----------



## desertjumper

Even though an email wont be sent as soon as the short listing happens, they do send emails for 'not shortlisted' opportunities. just got one today for a post i was a bit underqualified for, but still applied


----------



## dxbmetro

bangloboy said:


> As explained throughout this thread it all depends on department, position and how quickly they need the job filled. Everyone here has had different experiences so read thru the thread to get a better understanding. Good luck!


Thank you. And yes, a lot of experiences were mentioned in this discussion. Still felt a little vague on the gap between the status change on the site, and the actual email or call or contact from Emirates.

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## I_have_a_dream

Hello everyone!
I am new on this forum although I've been following this topic for a while.
I'm also one of the shortlisted candidates who received the famous on hold email.
In the mean time I've been offered another job in UAE, in a hotel. The benefits are not that good as the ones Emirates offer, but the thing is, Hotel opens soon and they want me there in June. For the Emirates job, I've been waiting for quite a while and would wait even more if I knew for sure I'm going to get it. That's why I decided to accept the offer from hotel, untill I get news from Emirates. But, I have a concern. A friend told me I would have to wait for a year, or at least 6 months to change job and start working for Emirates. Is this true? Can anybody advise?
I appreciate your help!
Have a nice evening!


----------



## illusionsred

*EMIRATES - Customer Service Professionals , Dubai*

hi guys,

Hope u all will be doing well, waiting for the situation mentioned in the subject to this reply. I have also applied for *Customer Service Professionals in March 2013*, after closing date it was under revew and like 15days back, the status changed into SHORTLISTED, Now today by afternoon the status is again changed from *SHORTLISTED to UNDER REVIEW* 

I have read many comments after that writing for the guys who are on visit visa, that if they will move back to there countries, company will call them back for comprehensive interviews if they really met their criteria. I hope you all will understand it very well as we all are waiting evertime :ranger: ..

This process can take upto months, but let us stay in touch with eachother, might be some of us will receive a call from HR or an email for the interview.  Come on guys so lets hope for good. Thanks 

Warm Regards,


----------



## desertjumper

It seems the batch process to turn the option to update is running. an opening closing on 7 May, doesn't have any button next to it, just an empty space 

and an under review before it which makes me hope that tomorrow it will show a shortlisted, lol. hopes.....


----------



## binkuvarghese

Hi all :

Same happened here, its was shortlisted for 3 weeks and today morning its "under review".
Really bit nervous. I think they don't want us ! LOL


----------



## dxbmetro

binkuvarghese said:


> Hi all :
> 
> Same happened here, its was shortlisted for 3 weeks and today morning its "under review".
> Really bit nervous. I think they don't want us ! LOL


Has this happened before - anybody?


----------



## dxbmetro

dxbmetro said:


> Has this happened before - anybody?


Or - is position itself under review - Oh No!


----------



## binkuvarghese

dxbmetro said:


> Or - is position itself under review - Oh No!


I have read two cases same like this


----------



## binkuvarghese

i have read two cases like this


----------



## dxbmetro

binkuvarghese said:


> i have read two cases like this


Do you mean for the same position?

I wanted to know whether this has happened for positions advertised earlier. And if so - what happened next - what did the status change to from 'under review'?


----------



## binkuvarghese

Yes for the same position. The scene is like this : Applied -Under review - Shortlisted - and again "Under review".


----------



## MARRIA1

Hai,
I am new to this forum. I have applied to customer service agent position which closed on may 7 th. My status changed to under review. Any one got response / That was a permanent part time position.


----------



## sanokho

*Question on getting a job a Emirates Airlines/DNATA*

Hi to all,

I have been trying to get a position at Emirates/Dnata for a long time and applied many times. I have 10 years of experience working for "major" consulting firms- KPMG (2years), Accenture (6 years) and now Deloitte (2 Years). I have always been interested in the airline industry and would love to land a position as a business analyst or in the Operations department. I am wondering if having an US citizenship is going against me, in fact I have now 3 citizenships <). Any suggestion or advice on how to apply would be greatly appreciated. I love the city of Dubai and I was impressed by Emirates. 

Thank you


----------



## tranzmigrator

sanokho said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have been trying to get a position at Emirates/Dnata for a long time and applied many times. I have 10 years of experience working for "major" consulting firms- KPMG (2years), Accenture (6 years) and now Deloitte (2 Years). I have always been interested in the airline industry and would love to land a position as a business analyst or in the Operations department. I am wondering if having an US citizenship is going against me, in fact I have now 3 citizenships <). Any suggestion or advice on how to apply would be greatly appreciated. I love the city of Dubai and I was impressed by Emirates.
> 
> Thank you


Emirates does not prefer one citizenship over another. It's recruitment standards are at par w/ KPMG and Accenture - if you fit the culture and acumen they look for (through the assessment), and have the qualifications and value proposition they look for (through an interview), then you will be offered a position. 

The only way to apply is through emirates.com - but if you've applied many times, you should already know the process  

Let us know if you have any questions............. good luck


----------



## sanokho

Thank you for the prompt reply. I will keep applying and hopefully it will work out. I still look forward to more suggestions or leads from the forum. Thank you all !


----------



## Felixtoo2

Excuse me for butting into this conversation but i would ask a quick question to anyone reading that's already employed by EK/DNATA. 
Do you have to hand over your passport to the company?


----------



## tranzmigrator

Felixtoo2 said:


> Excuse me for butting into this conversation but i would ask a quick question to anyone reading that's already employed by EK/DNATA.
> Do you have to hand over your passport to the company?


I'm getting in soon I hope. There's no mention of passport handover in the prework. I have friends who work there and no mention from them either. But real good question.


----------



## I_have_a_dream

Good question Felixtoo2!

As for my post, i'd better re-phrase it.
Would I be able to join Emirates if I didn't complete one year of contract in other company?
I plan to accept another offer untill I get an official offer from Emirates. Somebody mentioned some kind of ban earlier, I don't know if that was the ban they were talking about. If there is no way to leave the company before the 1st year, then maybe it's better to sit and wait for the Emirates proposal.
Please guys, I could really use your help.


----------



## jonnas

Felixtoo2 said:


> Excuse me for butting into this conversation but i would ask a quick question to anyone reading that's already employed by EK/DNATA.
> Do you have to hand over your passport to the company?


hey there ! 
I joined Dnata for about a week and they have my passport now in order to deal with the visa stamp and the UAE ID. We should have it back in 2 weeks tops, from what I understood.


----------



## funkypepper

Hello everyone,

I'd like to know does it make any effect if we have a reference inside Emirates, like not much high positions, but Cabin Crew and similar?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bangloboy

jonnas said:


> hey there !
> I joined Dnata for about a week and they have my passport now in order to deal with the visa stamp and the UAE ID. We should have it back in 2 weeks tops, from what I understood.


 How is it going? I start work on Sunday! Just got here yesterday and staying at the premier inn!


----------



## jonnas

bangloboy said:


> How is it going? I start work on Sunday! Just got here yesterday and staying at the premier inn!


It ain't too bad, been here for a week only so a lot of things (good and not so good) to take in, as you would imagine.
I'm in the hotel as well, u can dial 1249 if you have time to kill. cheers


----------



## shahbaz

you should join dnata because its a really very big company with more benefits


----------



## tranzmigrator

shahbaz said:


> you should join dnata because its a really very big company with more benefits


Thanks! could you elaborate on the differences in benefits between dnata and emirates airlines?


----------



## bangloboy

jonnas said:


> It ain't too bad, been here for a week only so a lot of things (good and not so good) to take in, as you would imagine.
> I'm in the hotel as well, u can dial 1249 if you have time to kill. cheers


Just got ur message!  will call tomorrow after work what time do u usually get back? Pm me its better thanks


----------



## sanokho

shahbaz said:


> you should join dnata because its a really very big company with more benefits


Hi Shabazz (or anybody in the forum),

I wanted to know how beneficial would it be for me to get some IATA diplomas or certificates in order to land a job at Emirates/DNATA. 
Here is my backgroung:

- 10 years in Consulting: KPMG, ACCENTURE and now Deloitte (current)
- Few certifications: PMP, ITIL, ISTQB (Test Manager), CSTE (in progress)
- An "insane" interest in aviation in general :> !

Your suggestion or input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## desertjumper

sanokho said:


> Hi Shabazz (or anybody in the forum),
> 
> I wanted to know how beneficial would it be for me to get some IATA diplomas or certificates in order to land a job at Emirates/DNATA.
> Here is my backgroung:
> 
> - 10 years in Consulting: KPMG, ACCENTURE and now Deloitte (current)
> - Few certifications: PMP, ITIL, ISTQB (Test Manager), CSTE (in progress)
> - An "insane" interest in aviation in general :> !
> 
> Your suggestion or input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I have a question for you  . How do I get into consulting, no firms are giving me a chance. I am still in my first year of MBA and want a summer internship opportunity as a management trainee or intern. Doing an IATA certificate is not mandatory, but helpful to show your interest, nonetheless


----------



## jas_mirage

MMirandaa said:


> want to congratulate everyone that scored a position with emirates, well done!!!
> to everyone who is waiting and enduring all these wait for replies/results ect, well done for all the wait and amazing you guys been so determined to wait..and been patient...its not easy to wait....
> 
> but guys i wanted to share this list, of grades/salary, i believe its a old list from 2009-2010,
> but can someone tell me if these grades/salaries are still similar today? +- perhaps...
> 
> *Grade-16
> 38,228-79,680
> Grade-15
> 28,416-49,159
> Grade-14
> 21,581-37,120
> Grade-13
> 18,108-30,965
> Grade-12
> 15,837-26,923
> Grade-11
> 13,724-23,193
> Grade-10
> 11,504-19,328
> Grade-9
> 9,148-15,278
> Grade-8
> 7,802-12,952
> Grade-7
> 6,059-9,998
> Grade-6
> 4,697-7,703
> Grade-5
> 3,510-5,721
> Grade-4
> 2,243-3,634
> Grade-3
> 1,693-2,742
> Grade-2
> 1,301-2,108
> Grade-1
> 1,051-1,703 *


Bangaloboy, you did say that the salaries in the grades have increased. But, are these basic salaries or complete packages.

Also any idea if they can revoke a ban which you may get for breaking a contract under a year and switching jobs?


----------



## bangloboy

Doesn't make a difference I think to get IATA diploma to get into emirates. I was pitted against 5 ppl including 2 that had IAtA qualifications but I still came out as the better candidate. You have to keep trying emirates is hard to get into the good positions and you need a little bit of luck. You seem to have good experience in good organizations so why would u want to leave and work for emirates?



sanokho said:


> Hi Shabazz (or anybody in the forum),
> 
> I wanted to know how beneficial would it be for me to get some IATA diplomas or certificates in order to land a job at Emirates/DNATA.
> Here is my backgroung:
> 
> - 10 years in Consulting: KPMG, ACCENTURE and now Deloitte (current)
> - Few certifications: PMP, ITIL, ISTQB (Test Manager), CSTE (in progress)
> - An "insane" interest in aviation in general :> !
> 
> Your suggestion or input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bangloboy

jas_mirage said:


> Bangaloboy, you did say that the salaries in the grades have increased. But, are these basic salaries or complete packages.
> 
> Also any idea if they can revoke a ban which you may get for breaking a contract under a year and switching jobs?


Basic salaries are listed. Package is different and fixed on grades. 

I have no idea about ur other question. Thanks


----------



## sanokho

bangloboy said:


> Doesn't make a difference I think to get IATA diploma to get into emirates. I was pitted against 5 ppl including 2 that had IAtA qualifications but I still came out as the better candidate. You have to keep trying emirates is hard to get into the good positions and you need a little bit of luck. You seem to have good experience in good organizations so why would u want to leave and work for emirates?


Thank you bangloboy for your response. It is true that I have a chance to work for well-known organizations. But I have always had a passion for aviation. My background is in IT/Consulting, but I thought that an IATA Diploma in Aviation Studies would help gain the knowledge and allow me to change career. To respect your privacy, can I send you a PM ? Let me know what you think of my approach. 

Thank you again for your honest opinion.


----------



## tranzmigrator

Alright folks - as part of my pre-emp medicals, i am supposed to do some crazy medical tests here - which is turning out to be extremely expensive. this is a non-cabin management position, so i have no idea why they need audiograms, color blindness tests, etc. on top of dental, ecg, x-rays etc. its not like i am going to fly a plane 

now here's the fun stuff - a bunch of other similar candidates had to simply fill out a simple form with no tests and upload!!

you folks have any insight/experience/exposure to something like this? 

the good thing is - i now know that i am healthy and disease free  in preparation for the other medicals i need to do in dubai after i land


----------



## tranzmigrator

sanokho said:


> Hi Shabazz (or anybody in the forum),
> 
> I wanted to know how beneficial would it be for me to get some IATA diplomas or certificates in order to land a job at Emirates/DNATA.
> Here is my backgroung:
> 
> - 10 years in Consulting: KPMG, ACCENTURE and now Deloitte (current)
> - Few certifications: PMP, ITIL, ISTQB (Test Manager), CSTE (in progress)
> - An "insane" interest in aviation in general :> !
> 
> Your suggestion or input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I'll tell you what - you get me into Deloitte and I'll switch w/ you  
I LOVE management consulting, and you like the aviation industry 

there's a senior business analyst posting at emirates, and i think your ITIL and PMP will be a good asset to get you in through the door ..........


----------



## sanokho

tranzmigrator said:


> I'll tell you what - you get me into Deloitte and I'll switch w/ you
> I LOVE management consulting, and you like the aviation industry
> 
> there's a senior business analyst posting at emirates, and i think your ITIL and PMP will be a good asset to get you in through the door ..........


Hello again tranzmigrator,

I would love to switch if I really could :> ! I think the best way to learn about the industry would be to work in it. Is there anyway we could chat over the phone , if you are comfortable with it ? I can call you from the US at your earliest convenience. PM me your number even though I have never used it myself.

Thank you


----------



## jonnas

tranzmigrator said:


> Alright folks - as part of my pre-emp medicals, i am supposed to do some crazy medical tests here - which is turning out to be extremely expensive. this is a non-cabin management position, so i have no idea why they need audiograms, color blindness tests, etc. on top of dental, ecg, x-rays etc. its not like i am going to fly a plane
> 
> now here's the fun stuff - a bunch of other similar candidates had to simply fill out a simple form with no tests and upload!!
> 
> you folks have any insight/experience/exposure to something like this?
> 
> the good thing is - i now know that i am healthy and disease free  in preparation for the other medicals i need to do in dubai after i land


yap, sometimes it felt like applying for a position at NASA with all the medical and security clearances. 

I am a grade 05, classic back office and had to go through similar procedures back home (uploading blood, xray, audiogram and the eye test result...no dental yet, though....probably depends on the grade and position ?). Once here they just took our blood and redid the xray @ HQ...everything is done "in house" from what i've seen so there's no stress with the logistical part 

like u said...it's a bit of hassle, but in the end it's comforting to know all you're systems are operational and working 100% lol


----------



## MrsBunny82

Hello

I am looking at applying for a travel consultant job but currently the website will not allow me to register....error message! Any how would anybody be able to advise an average wage and benefits package that may be offered for this position? Also is anyone married and has dnata/emirates help arrange their partners visa and flights etc? trying to work out if we would be better off in the UAE.

my work history is passenger services (8yrs) at an uk airport then Passenger services Supervisor (2yrs) before leaving for a new position in business travel using GDS Amadeus (12 months) and now Galileo (2 years). 

thankyou for any info in advance. please fee free to pm me if you do not want to disclose info on here.


----------



## bangloboy

MrsBunny82 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking at applying for a travel consultant job but currently the website will not allow me to register....error message! Any how would anybody be able to advise an average wage and benefits package that may be offered for this position? Also is anyone married and has dnata/emirates help arrange their partners visa and flights etc? trying to work out if we would be better off in the UAE.
> 
> my work history is passenger services (8yrs) at an uk airport then Passenger services Supervisor (2yrs) before leaving for a new position in business travel using GDS Amadeus (12 months) and now Galileo (2 years).
> 
> thankyou for any info in advance. please fee free to pm me if you do not want to disclose info on here.


Stay in the uk...


----------



## evanstical

Please house,how do I get a job in Dnata ,Emirates or any other good company in Dubai? I have been posting my Cv for a while now but to no avail . I am Bsc holder but I read Political Science. I am interested in working with any these companies even with the entry level.


----------



## bangloboy

evanstical said:


> Please house,how do I get a job in Dnata ,Emirates or any other good company in Dubai? I have been posting my Cv for a while now but to no avail . I am Bsc holder but I read Political Science. I am interested in working with any these companies even with the entry level.


Keep trying online on their career group website -that is the only method emirates/dnata hires


----------



## evanstical

@bangloboy thanks for the reply.do you know much about Emrill intergrated services? Someone said that they do employ fast mostly security officers. I don't mind having an experience with them. But will they release me if I get a better job elsewhere.


----------



## MARRIA1

thinklink said:


> Hi everyone, some updates of me:
> 
> I just did my visa run to Doha yesterday after receiving new visaand have just now submitted the Emirates ID card application form (costing AED370, wonder if Emirates will shoulder the cost or not?) and the Airport Pass application form.
> 
> Anyone having the same DOJ as me on 5th March?
> 
> Cheers!



Hai thinklink,

Can u please help me finding answers to few questions? I had also applied for Customer service agent for which my status turned "under review". The job post is closed. In this case how long it will take them to call me for the assessment?

Can you just describe the process with how long it took for you from applied-under review-first interview call-date of joining. I am also attending other interviews. Just want to know how long i will hav to wait to join emirates.

Thanks a lot in advance and congrats.


----------



## tranzmigrator

bangloboy said:


> Stay in the uk...


Lol. Looks like you got on his good side eh?


----------



## tranzmigrator

MrsBunny82 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking at applying for a travel consultant job but currently the website will not allow me to register....error message! Any how would anybody be able to advise an average wage and benefits package that may be offered for this position? Also is anyone married and has dnata/emirates help arrange their partners visa and flights etc? trying to work out if we would be better off in the UAE.
> 
> my work history is passenger services (8yrs) at an uk airport then Passenger services Supervisor (2yrs) before leaving for a new position in business travel using GDS Amadeus (12 months) and now Galileo (2 years).
> 
> thankyou for any info in advance. please fee free to pm me if you do not want to disclose info on here.


The only way to gauge if emirates and Dubai as a whole is a good fit for you is to physically travel and interview with them. 

If the company likes you they will take care of visa and joining formalities. 

The only way to find answers to your questions is to apply for their jobs. 

The only way to do that is through their online website


----------



## bangloboy

tranzmigrator said:


> Lol. Looks like you got on his good side eh?


The reason I was blunt was because for the customer service and airport services emirates pays very little money - I met a lot of ppl in that category of hire and that's what they told me. Hence if you are in the UK I would stay there as you would be better off


----------



## desertjumper

MARRIA1 said:


> Hai thinklink,
> 
> Can u please help me finding answers to few questions? I had also applied for Customer service agent for which my status turned "under review". The job post is closed. In this case how long it will take them to call me for the assessment?
> 
> Can you just describe the process with how long it took for you from applied-under review-first interview call-date of joining. I am also attending other interviews. Just want to know how long i will hav to wait to join emirates.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance and congrats.


Unfortunately, there isnt a timeframe for when the HR will call someone. My understanding after reading all the posts is that it varies greatly from person to person, post to post and season to season. 

In some cases, they seem to have called candidates for positions which did not even show as under review. 

What I heard from a contact who works in dnata, is that they are hiring check in staff and his advice to me was to apply online and they would call. The other way around is to have a 'high level' contact inside who can refer you, but then, we wouldnt be on here talking about the form status, right 

God will show us all something 

DJ


----------



## MARRIA1

desertjumper said:


> Unfortunately, there isnt a timeframe for when the HR will call someone. My understanding after reading all the posts is that it varies greatly from person to person, post to post and season to season.
> 
> In some cases, they seem to have called candidates for positions which did not even show as under review.
> 
> What I heard from a contact who works in dnata, is that they are hiring check in staff and his advice to me was to apply online and they would call. The other way around is to have a 'high level' contact inside who can refer you, but then, we wouldnt be on here talking about the form status, right
> 
> God will show us all something
> 
> DJ




That's right. Thanks for the reply. I also read that it varies. yes.. god will show us something.. let's wait and see..


----------



## dxbmetro

desertjumper said:


> Unfortunately, there isnt a timeframe for when the HR will call someone. My understanding after reading all the posts is that it varies greatly from person to person, post to post and season to season.
> 
> In some cases, they seem to have called candidates for positions which did not even show as under review.
> 
> What I heard from a contact who works in dnata, is that they are hiring check in staff and his advice to me was to apply online and they would call. The other way around is to have a 'high level' contact inside who can refer you, but then, we wouldnt be on here talking about the form status, right
> 
> God will show us all something
> 
> DJ


There are no vacancies advertised on the website for Check in agent.

Anyway, thank you for the info, and goodluck!!!


----------



## MARRIA1

desertjumper said:


> Unfortunately, there isnt a timeframe for when the HR will call someone. My understanding after reading all the posts is that it varies greatly from person to person, post to post and season to season.
> 
> In some cases, they seem to have called candidates for positions which did not even show as under review.
> 
> What I heard from a contact who works in dnata, is that they are hiring check in staff and his advice to me was to apply online and they would call. The other way around is to have a 'high level' contact inside who can refer you, but then, we wouldnt be on here talking about the form status, right
> 
> God will show us all something
> 
> DJ



Hai, 
Had you applied for CSA part time permenant position which closed on may 7th?
have your status changed?


----------



## desertjumper

MARRIA1 said:


> Hai,
> Had you applied for CSA part time permenant position which closed on may 7th?
> have your status changed?


Yes. I am sure many others too are waiting for that result. It shows as under review for me.


----------



## desertjumper

dxbmetro said:


> There are no vacancies advertised on the website for Check in agent.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the info, and goodluck!!!


check in staff, etc will come under customer service agents


----------



## dxbmetro

desertjumper said:


> check in staff, etc will come under customer service agents


Is it the same position (Customer Service Agents -Dnata - Permanent Part Time) for which your status has been changed to 'under review'?
There was another vacancy - 'Customer Service Professionals' for Emirates - and the job description said it was for 'a wide range of roles from Travel Consultants to Airport Service Agents'. Is check in staff included in this too? 
And besides - the vacancies for both Travel Consultant and Airport Service Agents appear separately from time to time on the website.


----------



## ska_na_tic

hi all,

anyone here coming to the assessment day for customer service permanent part time post tomorrow? I received my invite last sunday afternoon...i applied for this post around end of april and now i got the invite..i've been reading posts from here and is just hoping the wait is no longer that long this time as i heard the jebel ali terminal is close to operational....hence the need for more staff...for those who are coming tomorrow, give me a shout out...lets do this together...thanks


----------



## MARRIA1

ska_na_tic said:


> hi all,
> 
> anyone here coming to the assessment day for customer service permanent part time post tomorrow? I received my invite last sunday afternoon...i applied for this post around end of april and now i got the invite..i've been reading posts from here and is just hoping the wait is no longer that long this time as i heard the jebel ali terminal is close to operational....hence the need for more staff...for those who are coming tomorrow, give me a shout out...lets do this together...thanks



Best wishes ..... Actually i am also waiting for response. please share your experience of assessment day . had your status changed to "shortlisted"?


----------



## dxbmetro

ska_na_tic said:


> hi all,
> 
> anyone here coming to the assessment day for customer service permanent part time post tomorrow? I received my invite last sunday afternoon...i applied for this post around end of april and now i got the invite..i've been reading posts from here and is just hoping the wait is no longer that long this time as i heard the jebel ali terminal is close to operational....hence the need for more staff...for those who are coming tomorrow, give me a shout out...lets do this together...thanks


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ska_na_tic

Hi all,

just got back from the assessment day. nothing much was done. it was just document collection and a lil question about your past jobs. then 1omins break and then the written exam which was for about an hour and 15mins. it was a simple english proficiency exam. although i was expecting for an interview after the exams, we were informed that results shall be in 2weeks time. everyone will be notified whether passed or failed. i guess waiting continues.


----------



## dxbmetro

ska_na_tic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just got back from the assessment day. nothing much was done. it was just document collection and a lil question about your past jobs. then 1omins break and then the written exam which was for about an hour and 15mins. it was a simple english proficiency exam. although i was expecting for an interview after the exams, we were informed that results shall be in 2weeks time. everyone will be notified whether passed or failed. i guess waiting continues.


All the very best to you!!! By the way how many candidates were there? What time did the event start?


----------



## ska_na_tic

there were approximately 20 plus applicants. 4 or 5 has been sent home at the very beginning as they all have been in the same assessment in less than 6months, hence their disqualification. we started exactly at 730am as mentioned in their invite. but as i said earlier, it was done earlier than expected. it was stated in the invite that it will take between 3-5hours and maybe 6 for those successful. but it lasted merely 3 hours and no one yet were informed whether they passed or not, but instead asked to wait for 2weeks for the notice. my status has not change from under review, i guess it's pointless to rely on it.


----------



## MARRIA1

ska_na_tic said:


> there were approximately 20 plus applicants. 4 or 5 has been sent home at the very beginning as they all have been in the same assessment in less than 6months, hence their disqualification. we started exactly at 730am as mentioned in their invite. but as i said earlier, it was done earlier than expected. it was stated in the invite that it will take between 3-5hours and maybe 6 for those successful. but it lasted merely 3 hours and no one yet were informed whether they passed or not, but instead asked to wait for 2weeks for the notice. my status has not change from under review, i guess it's pointless to rely on it.



Wish you all the best!!! did they tell details about the post? is it requirement for new terminal? And do they provide average benefits for this post?


----------



## jonnas

MARRIA1 said:


> Wish you all the best!!! did they tell details about the post? is it requirement for new terminal? And do they provide average benefits for this post?


from what i know the Jebel Ali airport will open late October this year, but only 2 low cost carriers have announced their presence there yet ...wikipedia says Emirates will not fly from there, rather they'll invest in expanding the already huge Terminal 3...aaanyways, what i'm trying to say is that if you guys/girls get the job (and most people who activated on this forum were accepted...must be a talisman or smt lol), you won't have to go to work in the desert...either the DXB airport or Emirates' call center.


----------



## dxbmetro

ska_na_tic said:


> my status has not change from under review, i guess it's pointless to rely on it.


Without status change it guess it will be :ranger: all the time. Hmm .

Let us hope the status will be updated regularly.


----------



## MARRIA1

hey ska_na_tic, did you get any response? Or any one else have invited for assessment ?


----------



## dxbmetro

MARRIA1 said:


> hey ska_na_tic, did you get any response? Or any one else have invited for assessment ?


Hi Marria1!!! I understand that you have applied to the same position which ska_na_tic attended the assessment. 

What is the current status? Have you been called in for the assessment?

Thank you


----------



## MARRIA1

dxbmetro said:


> Hi Marria1!!! I understand that you have applied to the same position which ska_na_tic attended the assessment.
> 
> What is the current status? Have you been called in for the assessment?
> 
> Thank you


Hai,

yes. I had applied for the same. still "under review". have no response yet . what about you? r u waiting for the same?


----------



## dxbmetro

MARRIA1 said:


> Hai,
> 
> yes. I had applied for the same. still "under review". have no response yet . what about you? r u waiting for the same?


Well no - actually I dod not apply to that position. I was a little confused about the "permanent part time" thing.

Is it permanent or part time?


----------



## marja_23

Hai everyone this is my first post. 

I am thinking of relocating to dubai and want to work for Emirates at ground handling. How can I apply for this position. I can't find anything on the website of Emirates. 
And is it possible to apply for this position at the airport when u live abroad and what about accommodation?

Thank u


----------



## dxbmetro

marja_23 said:


> Hai everyone this is my first post.
> 
> I am thinking of relocating to dubai and want to work for Emirates at ground handling. How can I apply for this position. I can't find anything on the website of Emirates.
> And is it possible to apply for this position at the airport when u live abroad and what about accommodation?
> 
> Thank u


You may apply from anywhere in the world if you are interested in any position. If you are shortlisted, Emirates will bring you to Dubai for the interview and/ or assessment. You may have to wait until such time the position that suits you is advertised again.

Thank you and all the very best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## packman308

*Interview questions - finance role in emirates group*



hardcore country said:


> hey guys i have too many questions:
> i`m living and working in dubai since 1 year i got an invitation from emirates to attend an interview on 5 july i passed an english and financial interview the first time they called me for admin and finance position but when we entered the interview they said the interview is for deffirrent positions.
> after 14 days they called me for the final interview it was on 19 july it was for airport services agent i finished the interview and i left after one hour of that i opened my e-mail and i found this :
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / Dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> Sub: Customer Services Agent
> 
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future. Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If employed, do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ Dnata group.
> 
> 
> 
> If your application is approved, we will communicate with you immediately to arrange your date of joining, taking into consideration your notice period in your present employment.
> 
> 
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/Dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Recruitment Manager
> Until now i don`t know what do they mean by this i don`t know if they accepted me and they will contact me or noooo
> I went to the hr the receptionist told me that sure they will contact u then i told her 100% sure she told me i can`t say that but just wait if they didn`t call u within 6 months u can apply for an other job ........
> after that they called me for open day i think they made a mistake and it was written there if u applied for and groud position less then 6 months ignore the e-mail but i went there not for the interview i went just to meet anyone from the hr and ask them and i asked one lady there she said we can`t tell any thing u have to wait :ranger: after that the security gard asked me about what`s going on i told him the story so he told me maybe it`s for the new airport that it will open the next year ...
> i don`t know what to do......... and if they will contact me or not


Hello hardcore country,

I have applied for finance role and my application status is "under review". I was wondering if you could tell me what kind of questions they asked fro finance role, what sort of preparation i need for finance role interview and tests?

I shall be grateful for your help. thanks


----------



## desertjumper

ska_na_tic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just got back from the assessment day. nothing much was done. it was just document collection and a lil question about your past jobs. then 1omins break and then the written exam which was for about an hour and 15mins. it was a simple english proficiency exam. although i was expecting for an interview after the exams, we were informed that results shall be in 2weeks time. everyone will be notified whether passed or failed. i guess waiting continues.


just an english exam sounds good. i heard grade 4 and above will have a group assignment and so on


----------



## packman308

Hi everyone, 

I have applied for Finance role in emirates, can anyone tell me what kind of questions they ask in initial interview? Thanks


----------



## SoSoS

Good morning everyone,

I really need your help today.

I recently applied for customer service position, I then went to the assessment day and I was called for a final interview.
I had my interview on the 3rd of June and I was told I would receive a call soon and indeed they called me several times yesterday.
Unfortunately I had lost my phone and I just found it and saw all the missed calls.
I tried to call back again and again since then but no one answer on any line, do you guys have any phone number from the HR?

Do you think that after calling several times without an answer, they would assume I am not interested anymore?

What can I do?!

Thank you for your help or ideas.


----------



## tranzmigrator

SoSoS said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I really need your help today.
> 
> I recently applied for customer service position, I then went to the assessment day and I was called for a final interview.
> I had my interview on the 3rd of June and I was told I would receive a call soon and indeed they called me several times yesterday.
> Unfortunately I had lost my phone and I just found it and saw all the missed calls.
> I tried to call back again and again since then but no one answer on any line, do you guys have any phone number from the HR?
> 
> Do you think that after calling several times without an answer, they would assume I am not interested anymore?
> 
> What can I do?!
> 
> Thank you for your help or ideas.


If you are in Dubai, no harm in visiting the career center and talking to someone. I'm sure they will email you too. HR seems to be a very over worked dept.


----------



## tranzmigrator

packman308 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for Finance role in emirates, can anyone tell me what kind of questions they ask in initial interview? Thanks


Are you in Dubai or somewhere else?


----------



## SoSoS

tranzmigrator said:


> If you are in Dubai, no harm in visiting the career center and talking to someone. I'm sure they will email you too. HR seems to be a very over worked dept.


Thank you. I hope they will call again or email me...
I am not in Dubai unfortunately. and no one at the career center seems to answer the phone ever.


----------



## tranzmigrator

SoSoS said:


> Thank you. I hope they will call again or email me...
> I am not in Dubai unfortunately. and no one at the career center seems to answer the phone ever.


They are pretty good with emails. They would send you an email (if not already) asking if you are still interested. 

But I would wait for their call - it was the long weekend in Dubai so - slow start maybe?


----------



## SoSoS

Good morning,

I just received this email:
_Sub: Marhaba Services Agent (Part Time)

Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.


Yours sincerely,
Recruitment Manager_

I did not apply for Marhaba but customer service though.

Has anyone received an email like this? Were you called later for a position?


----------



## jonnas

SoSoS said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I just received this email:
> _Sub: Marhaba Services Agent (Part Time)
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Recruitment Manager_
> 
> I did not apply for Marhaba but customer service though.
> 
> Has anyone received an email like this? Were you called later for a position?


If you browse through the posts on this forum, you'll find that there were some people who were in the same position at some point. Most of them got the job in the end, from what i recall ...the only question is WHEN (for some it took as little one month, maybe for others half a year).

...and yes...sometimes they tend to "forget" what you initially applied for (at least in the case of 04 grade jobs, like airport service, customer care etc)....their main goal is to fill positions which are currently vacant i guess...


----------



## Ishika

*Emirates Final Interview Result*

Hello All,

How are you guys today? I attended my assessment on 28 may 2013, and I completed my English text and the next day all my friends who attended with me got an email from emirates saying that they cannot process application further. However, i received a call from HR asking to attend the final interview on 04th June 2013. I attended the interview and they said they will let me know within two weeks. Did anyone attend the final interview? Anyone receive any message or call from HR after final interview. I am still waiting..... :ranger: :fingerscrossed:

I live in Dubai
Position: Customer Service


----------



## SoSoS

jonnas said:


> If you browse through the posts on this forum, you'll find that there were some people who were in the same position at some point. Most of them got the job in the end, from what i recall ...the only question is WHEN (for some it took as little one month, maybe for others half a year).
> 
> ...and yes...sometimes they tend to "forget" what you initially applied for (at least in the case of 04 grade jobs, like airport service, customer care etc)....their main goal is to fill positions which are currently vacant i guess...


Thank you! I'll keep waiting then, what troubles me is that after they called me three times but unfortunately I could not answer...No point calling back no one answers ever at their calls at EK


----------



## t-man

SoSoS said:


> Thank you! I'll keep waiting then, what troubles me is that after they called me three times but unfortunately I could not answer...No point calling back no one answers ever at their calls at EK


You can email the recruitment co-ordinator who contacted you initially too. The emal address should be firstname.lastname at emirates dot com


----------



## ekhopeful

Is there anyone here attended final interview last june 4,2013 ?


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hello All,
> 
> How are you guys today? I attended my assessment on 28 may 2013, and I completed my English text and the next day all my friends who attended with me got an email from emirates saying that they cannot process application further. However, i received a call from HR asking to attend the final interview on 04th June 2013. I attended the interview and they said they will let me know within two weeks. Did anyone attend the final interview? Anyone receive any message or call from HR after final interview. I am still waiting..... :ranger: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I live in Dubai
> Position: Customer Service


Hi there ? any news in your application? I attended final interview last june 4 still waiting for reply from EK


----------



## jannah1824

hello everybody,

Finally, I received the offer letter from Emirates.
for those who are still waiting and almost lose their hope, check my below timeline of application:

JULY 2012 - APPLIED
OCTOBER 21, 2012 - ASSESSMENT (was shortlisted for Cashier position)
NOVEMBER 6, 2012 - FINAL INTERVIEW (evaluated for Airport services Agent)
JANUARY 31, 2013 - PC TEST (was evaluated again for Senior admin Assistant)
FEBRUARY 11, 2013 - FINAL INTERVIEW
FEBRUARY 26, 2013 - On hold message(successful but no vacancy)
MAY 23, 2013 - WRITTEN TEST to check how good we are in constructing e-mail, evaluated for Senior Business Support Position
MAY 28, 2013- SHORT INTERVIEW (some kind of a job briefing)
JUNE 17, 2013 - I RECEIVED THE OFFER LETTER, and advise me to complete all the requirements, and they will contact me in 7-14 days.


----------



## dxbmetro

jannah1824 said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> Finally, I received the offer letter from Emirates.
> for those who are still waiting and almost lose their hope, check my below timeline of application:
> 
> JULY 2012 - APPLIED
> OCTOBER 21, 2012 - ASSESSMENT (was shortlisted for Cashier position)
> NOVEMBER 6, 2012 - FINAL INTERVIEW (evaluated for Airport services Agent)
> JANUARY 31, 2013 - PC TEST (was evaluated again for Senior admin Assistant)
> FEBRUARY 11, 2013 - FINAL INTERVIEW
> FEBRUARY 26, 2013 - On hold message(successful but no vacancy)
> MAY 23, 2013 - WRITTEN TEST to check how good we are in constructing e-mail, evaluated for Senior Business Support Position
> MAY 28, 2013- SHORT INTERVIEW (some kind of a job briefing)
> JUNE 17, 2013 - I RECEIVED THE OFFER LETTER, and advise me to complete all the requirements, and they will contact me in 7-14 days.


Congrats!!!!!! Your patience has paid off. A little disconcerting that you had to wait a whole year though.


----------



## jannah1824

dxbmetro said:


> Congrats!!!!!! Your patience has paid off. A little disconcerting that you had to wait a whole year though.


Thanks!!yeah right..

after so many exams almost a year of waiting, finally..


----------



## Borisimo

Got the call that I start in September. They're Emailing the password to start the process of accepting the offer and getting my passport scanned and sent.

Big move for the wife and I, but I hoping to meet some good friends and have a good life. Good travel in a for sure.


----------



## jannah1824

Borisimo said:


> Got the call that I start in September. They're Emailing the password to start the process of accepting the offer and getting my passport scanned and sent.
> 
> Big move for the wife and I, but I hoping to meet some good friends and have a good life. Good travel in a for sure.


Congrats to you!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jannah1824

Done with the Police clearance, once I will have it on Thursday, I'll be submitting all the requirements to EHQ on the same day.


----------



## tranzmigrator

Borisimo said:


> Got the call that I start in September. They're Emailing the password to start the process of accepting the offer and getting my passport scanned and sent.
> 
> Big move for the wife and I, but I hoping to meet some good friends and have a good life. Good travel in a for sure.



You'll be fine - the move is getting to be a little stressful though. wrapping things up in Canada and selling EVERYTHING is taking a big TOLL! 


Hopefully - you dont have to go through the medical process like i had to .....


----------



## ekhopeful

jannah1824 said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> Finally, I received the offer letter from Emirates.
> for those who are still waiting and almost lose their hope, check my below timeline of application:
> 
> JULY 2012 - APPLIED
> OCTOBER 21, 2012 - ASSESSMENT (was shortlisted for Cashier position)
> NOVEMBER 6, 2012 - FINAL INTERVIEW (evaluated for Airport services Agent)
> JANUARY 31, 2013 - PC TEST (was evaluated again for Senior admin Assistant)
> FEBRUARY 11, 2013 - FINAL INTERVIEW
> FEBRUARY 26, 2013 - On hold message(successful but no vacancy)
> MAY 23, 2013 - WRITTEN TEST to check how good we are in constructing e-mail, evaluated for Senior Business Support Position
> MAY 28, 2013- SHORT INTERVIEW (some kind of a job briefing)
> JUNE 17, 2013 - I RECEIVED THE OFFER LETTER, and advise me to complete all the requirements, and they will contact me in 7-14 days.


HI appreciate if you could give me an advise .... i have my final interview last june 4 until now i did not received any email ..is it ok to send an email to them to follow

thank you


----------



## jannah1824

ekhopeful said:


> HI appreciate if you could give me an advise .... i have my final interview last june 4 until now i did not received any email ..is it ok to send an email to them to follow
> 
> thank you


Actually it will not harm you if you will try to follow up with them. I did the same thing. They told me they will have me informed after two weeks of my FI but more than 3 weeks had gone< and I didnt hear and receive anything from them. So i decide to e-mail them, after 3 days then sent me the offer, when I accepted it I couldn't log in to my portal anymore. try to email the hr who first inform you that you are shortlisted for the position.

Goodluck!!!


----------



## ekhopeful

jannah1824 said:


> Actually it will not harm you if you will try to follow up with them. I did the same thing. They told me they will have me informed after two weeks of my FI but more than 3 weeks had gone< and I didnt hear and receive anything from them. So i decide to e-mail them, after 3 days then sent me the offer, when I accepted it I couldn't log in to my portal anymore. try to email the hr who first inform you that you are shortlisted for the position.
> 
> Goodluck!!!


Thanks for the info .....


----------



## jannah1824

ekhopeful said:


> Thanks for the info .....


by the way, may I know what position you're applying for?coz as what I have read on this forum the application process depends on the department.


----------



## ekhopeful

jannah1824 said:


> by the way, may I know what position you're applying for?coz as what I have read on this forum the application process depends on the department.


aircraft tech..

if it is office jobs how long it will take to receive feedback from HR. If unsuccessful how many days they will contact the applicant ?

For those applicant base outside dubai how they do the medical ? 

Thank you


----------



## ekhopeful

ekhopeful said:


> aircraft tech..
> 
> if it is office jobs how long it will take to receive feedback from HR. If unsuccessful how many days they will contact the applicant ?
> 
> For those applicant base outside dubai how they do the medical ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi again it seems that you are admin here .. thanks for answering all our questions.

BTW is it possible to apply again for other job posted in EK website while waiting for the golden email/call ?

Thanks


----------



## jannah1824

ekhopeful said:


> Hi again it seems that you are admin here .. thanks for answering all our questions.
> 
> BTW is it possible to apply again for other job posted in EK website while waiting for the golden email/call ?
> 
> Thanks


 nope. im not an admin in this forum. just like you im also an ek hopeful
My work will be in back office and as what I have posted it takes for me for almost 7 months from my FI before they finally send me the offer. base on this thread for customer service jobs it takes 1 month -4 months, if they really like you, they can take you in 10 days. I dont have any Idea about aircraft tech. I read that there is also a pilot on this thread and it took him almost a year. about your medical, I think so you will have it in your country and scan it then send to them,NOT SURE. i think i read something like that here. on my side Im still waiting for my contract to read and sign. my status is YWBC, my hr coordinator says I need to wait for 7-14 days. what is your status now, if you dont mind? you know this thread is very helpful just try to browse and scroll all the pages of this thread, you will be enlighten by the insights of the members..


----------



## jannah1824

and by the way, just keep on applying, I did the same thing before, you see I was called and invited for interview for 3 positions..lol (im serious).


----------



## ekhopeful

Thanks ... you been very helpful. 

My status is not showing in EK website. what would it means ?


----------



## shamyamanohar

is there any vacancies on with Emirtaes in the near future.. I just keep applying and applying and nothing has come up


----------



## jannah1824

ekhopeful said:


> Thanks ... you been very helpful.
> 
> My status is not showing in EK website. what would it means ?


on the right side of the position you applied, there should be status.e.g. SHORTLISTED, APPLIED, UNDER REVIEW, NOT SHORT LISTED, CLOSE, VACANCY NO LONGER REQUIRED, that is the status you can see on your portal.


----------



## ekhopeful

jannah1824 said:


> on the right side of the position you applied, there should be status.e.g. SHORTLISTED, APPLIED, UNDER REVIEW, NOT SHORT LISTED, CLOSE, VACANCY NO LONGER REQUIRED, that is the status you can see on your portal.



Ok I will check.....Thanks for all the infos .:clap2:

Hoping for positive response by next week


----------



## jannah1824

i just browsed your previous post, you've been interviewed already so it means its under review.. anyway give them 3 weeks- 1 month to reply because if you didnt passed they will definitely send you rejection letter, if you didnt received anything after a month or more its either they are looking for suitable position for you. That is what had happen to me. Nov.11, 2012 was my FI for senior airport service position and then I didnt received any calls/emails from them after that, then by last week of January they scheduled me for PC TEST for admin position when I passed it, i move through the FI for admin job. after 2 weeks I received a successful letter but no vacancy, it means on hold. then I havent heard anything for more than 2 months. then by 23rd of may they invited me to attend a written test, they asked me to composed a written narrative with 300 words in 25 minutes. after 2 days they called me and invited me for a short interview, it seems for me like a job briefing, they just discuss the offer and the job accountabilities. after 3 weeks and 2 days they called me and send me the offer letter, when I accepted it, they freeze my account, i couldnt log in anymore, its written there.."YOU WILL BE CONTACTED BY YOUR RECRUITMENT COORDINATOR AT THE EARLIEST"..
sorry for a very long rant..


----------



## Lim_Hoang

Hi there...

I am a B2- LAME and have more than 10 years experience as an LAME in B2 B777, A330. I haven't seen any post from any LAME in this topic. Currently, I have been suffering the bonding contract...I will not leave my current company within 2 years because the bonding contract...

Does anyone who work for EK Engineering department and have any experience to share in this topic about the LAME job opportunnities....?

If there are many opportunnties to join EK with very good conditions...I will pay money for my company to close my bonding contract...


----------



## ACertainRomance

how do folks,

long time reader first time poster yada yada.. 

Anyway, applied for a job with dnata/emi back in Jan, did the skype interview and passed assessment and interview days and been offered the job BUT....

the salary theyve offered is well below what i'm earning now, ive replied and said that its too low and what i want to achieve, the question i have is, how open are dnata to salary negotiations..?

i saw the bands earlier in this thread and what i'm asking is above my band... am i basically asking out of my price range and therefore dnata wont budge or are they relatively open to negotiation..?

thanks in advance


----------



## tranzmigrator

ACertainRomance said:


> how do folks,
> 
> long time reader first time poster yada yada..
> 
> Anyway, applied for a job with dnata/emi back in Jan, did the skype interview and passed assessment and interview days and been offered the job BUT....
> 
> the salary theyve offered is well below what i'm earning now, ive replied and said that its too low and what i want to achieve, the question i have is, how open are dnata to salary negotiations..?
> 
> i saw the bands earlier in this thread and what i'm asking is above my band... am i basically asking out of my price range and therefore dnata wont budge or are they relatively open to negotiation..?
> 
> thanks in advance


What's the grade?


----------



## ACertainRomance

7... but i'm also aware that those grades are a couple of years old now...


----------



## tranzmigrator

ACertainRomance said:


> 7 i think... but i'm also aware that those grades are a couple of years old now...


The benefits are completely fixed but salary could be negotiable. I tried but didn't get much out of it but they started me out with a higher percentile in my grade band anyway. I'm not too happy with my package but it's a step in the right direction though. 

Depending on the job and specialty they may get you a higher base but I guess the sense of urgency was not there when filling your position? 6 months is a long time!! 

Pm me should you need additional information. 

Cheers


----------



## ACertainRomance

i did think that about 6 months, thing is, once i had the skype interview it was like a ruddy whirlwind in terms of time scale to being offered the job...

Ultimately, on what theyve offered, tax free i'll be earning a bit more than i make in the UK anyway, my concern is, i dont really want to head out there and struggle for money, i know property is the expensive part but not really an issue as theyve offered me an apartment which i will probably take.

in terms of personal circumstances, its just me and my good lady (already plan to marry), no kids and she will get a job when we are out here.

going out drinking.... well, i went out with some mates a couple of weeks back and that was the first time this year, i'm not really an eaty outey person... main reason for move, increase standard of living, enjoy some of the excellent benefits offered by Emirates and generally kiss goodbye to rain! 

Thing is, i dont wanna move if when i get out there i cant afford to fund a months worth of beans on toast if you know what i mean.... i will need a car and i still have a loan that i'm paying off here in the uk...

cant pm as i think you need 5 posts under your belt....


----------



## tranzmigrator

ACertainRomance said:


> i did think that about 6 months, thing is, once i had the skype interview it was like a ruddy whirlwind in terms of time scale to being offered the job...
> 
> Ultimately, on what theyve offered, tax free i'll be earning a bit more than i make in the UK anyway, my concern is, i dont really want to head out there and struggle for money, i know property is the expensive part but not really an issue as theyve offered me an apartment which i will probably take.
> 
> in terms of personal circumstances, its just me and my good lady (already plan to marry), no kids and she will get a job when we are out here.
> 
> going out drinking.... well, i went out with some mates a couple of weeks back and that was the first time this year, i'm not really an eaty outey person... main reason for move, increase standard of living, enjoy some of the excellent benefits offered by Emirates and generally kiss goodbye to rain!
> 
> Thing is, i dont wanna move if when i get out there i cant afford to fund a months worth of beans on toast if you know what i mean.... i will need a car and i still have a loan that i'm paying off here in the uk...
> 
> cant pm as i think you need 5 posts under your belt....


Check out numbeo.com and compare London to Dubai. It's a good start to compare cost of living. I did that with Toronto and it was almost bang on. 

If you are making more than the uk net, then I think you are fine in Dubai. You will have to maintain a similar standard though - very tempting to go out buy flashy cars and spend a big chunk on that flashy apartment next to the burj!! 

No rains but the summers are hot like you've never imagined, Ramadan is restrictive, and you will be dealing with almost every civilization on the planet. If this excites you then make the move. You can always climb. Grade 8 has some sweet benefits and grade 9s even better. 

Cars are slightly cheaper when buying used. But then if you want that BMW - you'll need yo have a huge maintenance fund


----------



## ACertainRomance

thats an excellent site and has made me feel a lot more comfortable with numbers so thank you very much...:clap2:

in terms of cars, i currently drive a civic type r and would probably look at something of similar size...


----------



## tranzmigrator

ACertainRomance said:


> thats an excellent site and has made me feel a lot more comfortable with numbers so thank you very much...:clap2:
> 
> in terms of cars, i currently drive a civic type r and would probably look at something of similar size...


No worries. 

I don't care. I'm buying me an suv when I get there. 25c a liter compared to the grueling 1.30$ I pay here .


----------



## ACertainRomance

tranzmigrator said:


> No worries.
> 
> I don't care. I'm buying me an suv when I get there. 25c a liter compared to the grueling 1.30$ I pay here .


ha ha, that is 1 thing i am looking forward to, cheap petrol!!

are you planning on renting or buying an SUV and if renting, what kinda prices have you found?

i would love something 4x4 related but need it to fit my budget...


----------



## tranzmigrator

ACertainRomance said:


> ha ha, that is 1 thing i am looking forward to, cheap petrol!!
> 
> are you planning on renting or buying an SUV and if renting, what kinda prices have you found?
> 
> i would love something 4x4 related but need it to fit my budget...


I'll buy but probably used - there are expats coming in and going out everyday so - why buy new - unless its a german car w/ high maintenance needs - it would be better to buy w/ a warranty and a maintenance plan then ......

check out dubizzle.com ... it's the craigslist of Dubai ..........

I'll own - renting doesnt bode well with me. Probably get a Land Cruiser, Nissan Patrol, or a Touareg. But knowing me - i'll end up w/ a Lexus or an Infinity SUV.


----------



## ACertainRomance

tranzmigrator said:


> I'll buy but probably used - there are expats coming in and going out everyday so - why buy new - unless its a german car w/ high maintenance needs - it would be better to buy w/ a warranty and a maintenance plan then ......
> 
> check out dubizzle.com ... it's the craigslist of Dubai ..........
> 
> I'll own - renting doesnt bode well with me. Probably get a Land Cruiser, Nissan Patrol, or a Touareg. But knowing me - i'll end up w/ a Lexus or an Infinity SUV.


i'll have a ganders, i should have a decent sized lump sum to buy a motor so i guess it makes sense...


----------



## ekhopeful

jannah1824 said:


> i just browsed your previous post, you've been interviewed already so it means its under review.. anyway give them 3 weeks- 1 month to reply because if you didnt passed they will definitely send you rejection letter, if you didnt received anything after a month or more its either they are looking for suitable position for you. That is what had happen to me. Nov.11, 2012 was my FI for senior airport service position and then I didnt received any calls/emails from them after that, then by last week of January they scheduled me for PC TEST for admin position when I passed it, i move through the FI for admin job. after 2 weeks I received a successful letter but no vacancy, it means on hold. then I havent heard anything for more than 2 months. then by 23rd of may they invited me to attend a written test, they asked me to composed a written narrative with 300 words in 25 minutes. after 2 days they called me and invited me for a short interview, it seems for me like a job briefing, they just discuss the offer and the job accountabilities. after 3 weeks and 2 days they called me and send me the offer letter, when I accepted it, they freeze my account, i couldnt log in anymore, its written there.."YOU WILL BE CONTACTED BY YOUR RECRUITMENT COORDINATOR AT THE EARLIEST"..
> sorry for a very long rant..


Thanks , if not qualified how many weeks EK normally send rejection letter ? my case is almost 3 weeks now


----------



## jannah1824

ekhopeful said:


> Thanks , if not qualified how many weeks EK normally send rejection letter ? my case is almost 3 weeks now


actually i dont have any idea, how long does it take for them to send rejection letter, i just read on this forum and other forum like prunes that if you don't meet their criteria they will definitely send you unsuccessful letter., as what i have said i haven't received any call and mail for more than 2 months after my first FI,that was for airport service. if you think that you did great on your FI then don't worry, just be patient..

goodluck! PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE..


----------



## ekhopeful

jannah1824 said:


> actually i dont have any idea, how long does it take for them to send rejection letter, i just read on this forum and other forum like prunes that if you don't meet their criteria they will definitely send you unsuccessful letter., as what i have said i haven't received any call and mail for more than 2 months after my first FI,that was for airport service. if you think that you did great on your FI then don't worry, just be patient..
> 
> goodluck! PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE..


Thanks again ...lane:


----------



## ACertainRomance

does anyone know what kind of accommodation is offered to married couples, ive opted for company accommodation on a grade.7 salary but not sure what to kind of property to expect...

thanks in advance...


----------



## Ishika

*Final Interview*



ekhopeful said:


> Hi there ? any news in your application? I attended final interview last june 4 still waiting for reply from EK


Hi there, how are you. I did not get any reply yet. Did you hear from them. Please reply me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hi there, how are you. I did not get any reply yet. Did you hear from them. Please reply me. :fingerscrossed:



Same here no reply ...almost 3 weeks

Hopefully this week ....


----------



## Ishika

*Em interview*

Hi.. As far as I know if we were unsuccessful at da interview then they had already sent an email next day after interview. So hopefully we both successful. If I get something il let you know. You also do the same. I don't know how to send private message, otherwise i would have given you my email ID.  TC.


----------



## jannah1824

is there anyone here who received an instruction to his/her HRC regarding how they will be forwarding the contract? Because normally and as what i have read on this forum their freezing your portal (YWBC)and you will be able to log in again after 2-3 weeks and the e-contract will be there. Today I received a call of my HRC that she will be sending the password of one link where i can get my e-contract., its kinda confusing. last Monday they send me the offer and they told me to prepare the police clearance, recommendation letter from previous employer, passport copies, and photos. and today when I spoke with one HRC she said once i received the contract i should send it by e-mail, i have to go to HQ and give my passport for police clearance..


----------



## jannah1824

I mean _*from his/her HRC*_


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hi.. As far as I know if we were unsuccessful at da interview then they had already sent an email next day after interview. So hopefully we both successful. If I get something il let you know. You also do the same. I don't know how to send private message, otherwise i would have given you my email ID.  TC.


Thats good to hear .i used to open my email every 30minutes from day 2 after the interview to check if there is an email from my HR Coordinator. Appreciate if you could send ur email so we can chat in private. I tried to check also to send pm here but i dont know how. BTW did you send a follow letter to your HRC ?


----------



## jannah1824

good evening everyone!!
Today I received my contract, will be doing the medical tomorrow. my proposed DOJ will be on Aug.4. Im so excited. for those who received an on hold e-mail, don't lose hope!! they will will definitely call you too. just be PATIENT!!!


----------



## marychristang

Hi I received the same email just want to know if they have called you already?

Thanks


----------



## jannah1824

marychristang said:


> Hi I received the same email just want to know if they have called you already?
> 
> Thanks


what kind of email?


----------



## marychristang

Hi Jannah this kind of email:

Sub: Travel Consultant

Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Still waiting for their update? Do you experience this also?


----------



## jannah1824

marychristang said:


> Hi Jannah this kind of email:
> 
> Sub: Travel Consultant
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> Still waiting for their update? Do you experience this also?


I received the same E-mail last Feb. 6, 2013 for Senior Admin role, then they called me again by may 23 for another test and May 28 for short interview/briefing for another position 
Now I'm already working on my pre-joining formalities, I received my contract yesterday.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Dont worry, they will also call you soon.


----------



## shankhn123

ekhopeful said:


> Thats good to hear .i used to open my email every 30minutes from day 2 after the interview to check if there is an email from my HR Coordinator. Appreciate if you could send ur email so we can chat in private. I tried to check also to send pm here but i dont know how. BTW did you send a follow letter to your HRC ?



Hello. Did any of you hear anything from EK?? I also applied same day as you guys and attended the FI also same day. However, after that did not hear from them yet. Please reply me. :ranger:

Thanks guys


----------



## marychristang

Hi Jannah,

Thank you  But there's another exam again and interview 

Hows the exam and interview?


----------



## jannah1824

marychristang said:


> Hi Jannah,
> 
> Thank you  But there's another exam again and interview
> 
> Hows the exam and interview?


actually they gave me another examination because they changed my position. before it was senior admin role. They gave me new position Senior business support role, to be selected on that position I have to pass the written narrative test, its an essay for 25 minutes with minimum 300 words, its easy, then after 2 days they called me to attend the short interview, its like a briefing they only asked how much is my expected salary. they discussed the job responsibilities, no more further interview because I was already assessed and interviewed on the previous position which is admin role. Maybe there's really no vacant position for that role, that's why they look for another position that suits me. If you received an on hold email, most likely you have to wait little bit until they find a vacant or suitable position for you like what had happen to me. I never applied for admin role, or business support position, they are the one who shortlisted me on that position. Originally I applied on finance role,..then the long story of selection goes.


----------



## H&M

Hi Guys! I've checking this thread for a couple of weeks when i started applying for EK-DNATA! 
Here's the summary of what happend :
Applied on 27May for Travel Consultant position
Attended the Assesment - Which is quite easy & Simple on the 11th JUNE
Attended the FI - Which is pretty bad & Tricky (3 people in the panel asking questions one by one, Mostly about EK. Chances of getting the job is 50/50  - Attended on 20th JUNE)

They told they'll let me know the outcome of the FI within 10days. So lets see what happens. 

Anyone who did the FI in the month of JUNE got any answer?

Peace


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hi.. As far as I know if we were unsuccessful at da interview then they had already sent an email next day after interview. So hopefully we both successful. If I get something il let you know. You also do the same. I don't know how to send private message, otherwise i would have given you my email ID.  TC.



Hi there ....is there any update in your application ?


----------



## marychristang

Hi Jannah,

Thanks a lot  Will just wait for the call  Congrats to your new career


----------



## Ishika

*EK interview*



ekhopeful said:


> Hi there ....is there any update in your application ?


Hello dear,
How is everything? Actually I still did not get any email or phone call from EK. I am still waiting. I don't think it's good idea to call them and ask. I think it is better to wait and see. I found out that they taking people for Jabel Ali new airport which is going to open in October. I think that's why it is bit slow. As soon as i got something, i will post here. coz i cannot send my email or contact details here as it is not allowed. Please you do the same. TC

Hi shan, we both still waiting for reply. TC. :ranger:


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hello dear,
> How is everything? Actually I still did not get any email or phone call from EK. I am still waiting. I don't think it's good idea to call them and ask. I think it is better to wait and see. I found out that they taking people for Jabel Ali new airport which is going to open in October. I think that's why it is bit slow. As soon as i got something, i will post here. coz i cannot send my email or contact details here as it is not allowed. Please you do the same. TC
> 
> Hi shan, we both still waiting for reply. TC. :ranger:


Still hoping & waiting for the email . BTW did you send any follow up email to your HRC ?


----------



## Ishika

*Final interview*



ekhopeful said:


> Still hoping & waiting for the email . BTW did you send any follow up email to your HRC ?


His. No I did not send follow up email. I though it is not good to trouble them. What about you? Hope that they will contact next week.


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> His. No I did not send follow up email. I though it is not good to trouble them. What about you? Hope that they will contact next week.



I want to send a follow letter but ??? , on the day of the interview they told me that i could get a reply from them in 2 weeks ..now its more than 3 weeks . im in the opinion in sending follow up email to show them that im excited about the job.

What do you think ?

Im thinking also that maybe we are successful i dont think they will keep applicant hanging for the long time ....


----------



## Ishika

*Final interview*

Hi, if u read the posts here, you can see that EK takes sometimes to send offer letters. I'm 100% sure, if we are not selected, then they would have already sent emails. So my suggestion is better wait for an other one week and check. Do u have any visa issues? I mean is your visa going to end? Where u originally from?


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hi, if u read the posts here, you can see that EK takes sometimes to send offer letters. I'm 100% sure, if we are not selected, then they would have already sent emails. So my suggestion is better wait for an other one week and check. Do u have any visa issues? I mean is your visa going to end? Where u originally from?


My visa is going to expire soon....hope to get reply this coming week


----------



## Ishika

ekhopeful said:


> My visa is going to expire soon....hope to get reply this coming week


If that's the case, then it is better you send them email or give them a call and ask. I don't have that problems cause I'm on work visa.  I feel that they will call us next week for sure. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ekhopeful

....................


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> If that's the case, then it is better you send them email or give them a call and ask. I don't have that problems cause I'm on work visa.  I feel that they will call us next week for sure. :fingerscrossed:


I will wait for another 1 week, i feel also that our HRC will update us this week


----------



## Ishika

ekhopeful said:


> I will wait for another 1 week, i feel also that our HRC will update us this week


Hia, hey did you check emirates career website. They blocked my account. It shows a message that "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest". 

What about you??? Have you checked it? :tongue1:


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hia, hey did you check emirates career website. They blocked my account. It shows a message that "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest".
> 
> What about you??? Have you checked it? :tongue1:


Hi i can still log in to my account at Emirates Career Website..

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ishika

ekhopeful said:


> Hi i can still log in to my account at Emirates Career Website..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hope we both hear from them next week.... As soon as if I get something il post here. Don't worry, everything will be all ri8... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ishika

jannah1824 said:


> good evening everyone!!
> Today I received my contract, will be doing the medical tomorrow. my proposed DOJ will be on Aug.4. Im so excited. for those who received an on hold e-mail, don't lose hope!! they will will definitely call you too. just be PATIENT!!!


Hi, congrats.... I wish you all the best. God bless you. :clap2:


----------



## H&M

Guys,

Those who did the FI and didnt get a reply means, U are successful. I got an email today. Im Unseccessful  . SO b patient!


----------



## dxbmetro

Ishika said:


> Hia, hey did you check emirates career website. They blocked my account. It shows a message that "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest".
> 
> What about you??? Have you checked it? :tongue1:


Congrats!!!! All the very best to you!!!!!!!


----------



## ekhopeful

H&M said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those who did the FI and didnt get a reply means, U are successful. I got an email today. Im Unseccessful  . SO b patient!


Sorry to hear that .... No reply here for almost 1 month


----------



## ekhopeful

ekhopeful said:


> Sorry to hear that .... No reply here for almost 1 month


..................


----------



## ekhopeful

H&M said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those who did the FI and didnt get a reply means, U are successful. I got an email today. Im Unseccessful  . SO b patient!



try Qatar Airways there are many vacancies here is the link. 

Qatar Airways Careers - Current Opportunities


----------



## Ishika

H&M said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those who did the FI and didnt get a reply means, U are successful. I got an email today. Im Unseccessful  . SO b patient!


Oh god... Very sad to hear that. When did you attend the final interview and what is the position you applied for?? Don't lose your hope, keep on trying. Tc


----------



## SoSoS

ekhopeful said:


> Hi there ? any news in your application? I attended final interview last june 4 still waiting for reply from EK


They called me today! They asked if I was still interested in the positition and If so Ishould wait for another call from Recruitment, which basically could mean another few weeks.

So my timeline is:

End of April 2013: Application

23rd of May 2013: Assessement Day in Dubai (English Test and review of documents)

3rd of June: Final Interview

13th of June 2013: Received an email that says I was shortlisted but there are no vacancy available at that moment.

30th of June 2013: They called to ask me if I was still interested in the position (1 min) and so Recruitment will call again later.


----------



## Ishika

dxbmetro said:


> Congrats!!!! All the very best to you!!!!!!!


Thanks.. But still don't know exactly what is going to happen next. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ishika

Hello everyone.....

How are you all??? Hope we all get good news this week.... Any good news, I mean golden call or email to anyone????????  

Have a great day


----------



## dxbmetro

Ishika said:


> Thanks.. But still don't know exactly what is going to happen next. :fingerscrossed:


Please see your PM.


----------



## rockinguy

*Dnata Assesment Test*

Hi All,

As i am new here, I just joined this forum due to find some helpful posts here.

today i had DNATA assessment test.. from my side i did a good job. but may i know how do they Consider it for marking?

Regards
ADEEL KHAN


----------



## SoSoS

Ishika said:


> Hello everyone.....
> 
> How are you all??? Hope we all get good news this week.... Any good news, I mean golden call or email to anyone????????
> 
> Have a great day


Good morning!

Yes a golden call today! lane::clap2:

And my session on emirates career website says:
_"You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest"_


I have a question for those who have taken a customer service agent position, I was told there was a training, how long is it?
Can you stay at Emirates accomodations during the training?

Thanks for your help


----------



## rockinguy

my Application status is as "UNDER REVIEW" how long does DNATA take to revert?


----------



## rockinguy

SoSoS said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Yes a golden call today! lane::clap2:
> 
> And my session on emirates career website says:
> _"You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest"_
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who have taken a customer service agent position, I was told there was a training, how long is it?
> Can you stay at Emirates accomodations during the training?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Congrats Buddy !! BEST OF LUCK !!:clap2:


----------



## SoSoS

rockinguy said:


> Congrats Buddy !! BEST OF LUCK !!:clap2:


Thank you! I wish you the best too!

Concerning the time it takes, you should read the few pages before, you will know everything about the looooong Emirates recruitment process.

I consider mine "fast", it took about 2 months between the application and the golden call. My status said "under review" all along.
And I still have weeks to go I presume for pre-joining procedures.

(I wrote my application timeline in a previous post, I hope it helps you)


----------



## rockinguy

SoSoS said:


> Thank you! I wish you the best too!
> 
> Concerning the time it takes, you should read the few pages before, you will know everything about the looooong Emirates recruitment process.
> 
> I consider mine "fast", it took about 2 months between the application and the golden call. My status said "under review" all along.
> And I still have weeks to go I presume for pre-joining procedures.
> 
> (I wrote my application timeline in a previous post, I hope it helps you)



Thanks Man !!

well I am on Job(South Africa Holidays), so not in rush lets see how the things will go on !! ... 

Regards
ADEEL KHAN


----------



## Ishika

*Congrats*



SoSoS said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Yes a golden call today! lane::clap2:
> 
> And my session on emirates career website says:
> _"You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest"_
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who have taken a customer service agent position, I was told there was a training, how long is it?
> Can you stay at Emirates accomodations during the training?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Wooooooooooooooooooowwwwww....... Congrats buddy.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hey my portal also blocked and shows the same message, "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest", however they did not call me or tell me anything about the training. Do you have any idea which position and which grade? Did they tell you anything about your e- contract???? Thank.


----------



## dxbmetro

SoSoS said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Yes a golden call today! lane::clap2:
> 
> And my session on emirates career website says:
> _"You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest"_
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who have taken a customer service agent position, I was told there was a training, how long is it?
> Can you stay at Emirates accomodations during the training?
> 
> Thanks for your help


More success!!!! Great!!!! And......

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dxbmetro

*Administration & Finance Professionals*

Has anybody attended interview or been shortlisted for "Administration & Finance Professionals"?

Anyone?


----------



## SoSoS

Ishika said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooowwwwww....... Congrats buddy.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hey my portal also blocked and shows the same message, "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest", however they did not call me or tell me anything about the training. Do you have any idea which position and which grade? Did they tell you anything about your e- contract???? Thank.


Thanks! Congrats to you too. 
I asked about the training myself, the coordinator told me it is about 6 weeks but I will get the info next time she calls. But she did discuss my joining date and since I don't need a period of notice, she proposed to start within this month
I don't know about the contract yet maybe it will be available when we can open our session again on the Emirates career website?

The position is customer service agent, I think it is grade 3 or 4?


----------



## SoSoS

dxbmetro said:


> More success!!!! Great!!!! And......
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man, wish you the same too if not alrady:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dxbmetro

SoSoS said:


> Thanks man, wish you the same too if not alrady:fingerscrossed:


Well absolutely no success yet, for a long long time now.

But thank you for the heads up - and keep updating here about the formalities you go through.

Best of luck man!!!!!


----------



## Ishika

*Hi*



SoSoS said:


> Thanks! Congrats to you too.
> I asked about the training myself, the coordinator told me it is about 6 weeks but I will get the info next time she calls. But she did discuss my joining date and since I don't need a period of notice, she proposed to start within this month
> I don't know about the contract yet maybe it will be available when we can open our session again on the Emirates career website?
> 
> The position is customer service agent, I think it is grade 3 or 4?


Hi SOS, thanks for the information. I think we both gonna work together one day...  Coz I also applied for customer service and grade 3 or 4.... But still waiting for the call.... I attended my assessment on 28th may and final interview on 04th June.  so how is everything... Please keep on posting... Thank you. Good night. TC.


----------



## EK7

dxbmetro said:


> Has anybody attended interview or been shortlisted for "Administration & Finance Professionals"?
> 
> Anyone?


Hi, new here (long time reader, first post)

My status reads Under Review but for past few months so I think the HR 4got about me 


btw,

I applied for CSASA (Customer Sales and Services Agent) last year..now its Customer Service Professional, i think..

7 Sep 2012: Applied
14 Nov 2012: Assessment Day (English test, Math test, Call Centre test, brief interview, role play as call centre agent, review of documents)

21 Nov 2012: Over the phone Spanish interview

and then I waited......and eventually found a job here in Dubai


21 May 2013: Golden Call [6 MONTHS!]

^ which I had to reject due to my labour contract..but I still really want to work for EK so Im back to the start (myemployer will let me go )

But Fly Dubai has Recruitment Days coming up on 08-09 July so if anyones interested:

[cant post link since im still new--go to their Career page]

lane:


----------



## dxbmetro

EK7 said:


> Hi, new here (long time reader, first post)
> 
> My status reads Under Review but for past few months so I think the HR 4got about me
> 
> 
> btw,
> 
> I applied for CSASA (Customer Sales and Services Agent) last year..now its Customer Service Professional, i think..
> 
> 7 Sep 2012: Applied
> 14 Nov 2012: Assessment Day (English test, Math test, Call Centre test, brief interview, role play as call centre agent, review of documents)
> 
> 21 Nov 2012: Over the phone Spanish interview
> 
> and then I waited......and eventually found a job here in Dubai
> 
> 
> 21 May 2013: Golden Call [6 MONTHS!]
> 
> ^ which I had to reject due to my labour contract..but I still really want to work for EK so Im back to the start (myemployer will let me go )
> 
> But Fly Dubai has Recruitment Days coming up on 08-09 July so if anyones interested:
> 
> [cant post link since im still new--go to their Career page]
> 
> lane:



Hey!!!! If your labour contract is unlimited, and 6 months have passed, you could have replied positively to your Emirates offer. how are you going to join them again now? Ask them if I can join  Ha ha!!!

As you said a Flydubai day has come up - and as in the case of the recently advertised Customer Service Professional opening with Emirates - the "Russian Language" requirement is there. This is probably why you must try to select these second language options when they offer these to you at school. But that ship probably has sailed now.

Are you attending that day?

Anywayz best of luck to you!!!!! and hope you can join Emirates!


----------



## EK7

Thanks for the warm welcome but I think the language requirement still holds true for the EK position:
(from the job description)

- Fluent in English, (you must be able to read, write and speak)
- Arabic, Russian, French, Spanish, Chinese-Mandarin native speakers are currently required (you must be able to read, write and speak)

During our Assessment Day, the recruiters were pretty specific when explaining the role to us in the start saying that the airline was growing really fast and that the call centre (EK Global Contact Centre) really needed staffers with these language skills

FYI, the call centre is at the Dubai Outsource Zone..EK will provide you with transport to/from the office 

:focus:


----------



## dxbmetro

EK7 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome but I think the language requirement still holds true for the EK position:
> (from the job description)
> 
> - Fluent in English, (you must be able to read, write and speak)
> - Arabic, Russian, French, Spanish, Chinese-Mandarin native speakers are currently required (you must be able to read, write and speak)
> 
> During our Assessment Day, the recruiters were pretty specific when explaining the role to us in the start saying that the airline was growing really fast and that the call centre (EK Global Contact Centre) really needed staffers with these language skills
> 
> FYI, the call centre is at the Dubai Outsource Zone..EK will provide you with transport to/from the office
> 
> :focus:


Thank you for the info. What I meant was that it looks like FlyDubai too has the almost the same set of requirements although they are asking only for Russian currently.

Are you attending the Recruitment day for Fly Dubai?


----------



## EK7

probably not. you?


----------



## dxbmetro

EK7 said:


> probably not. you?


Well haven't quite made up my mind yet. Maybe a slight push from someone. I still have scary memories of the open day at the Emirates Group HQ last month.
But hey - it does not mean that it shall happen again right?


----------



## EK7

Which position was the EK open day for? Cabin Crew or admin?


----------



## dxbmetro

EK7 said:


> Which position was the EK open day for? Cabin Crew or admin?


Not Cabin crew - and sorry - it was actually a CV drop off day - that started at 2pm, for Customer Service. But from what I heard those who managed to get in to the recruitment hall - there was face to face interview with the applicants - this after they had mentioned that the applicants should not expect to be interviewed on the day. The queue had extended till the metro station. I had reached nowhere near the room by the time it was 5pm.


----------



## EK7

That sounds crazy but typical of EK..I remember during the CSASA Assessment Day there were like some 70 of us at 8am and by 5pm we were only like 7 or 8 haha.

Not wanting to derail this thread, let's take this to the pm (I've clocked in 5 posts )


----------



## Ishika

*Happy news*

Hello my sweet friends,

Today I received my golden call from emirates. They sent me my e-contract.  :clap2:. I am soooo happy. 

28th May - Assessment (English test and document collection)
04th June - Final Interview
02nd July - Sent E - contract 


If you guys need more info please message me. I wish you guys all the best.. lane:


----------



## dxbmetro

EK7 said:


> That sounds crazy but typical of EK..I remember during the CSASA Assessment Day there were like some 70 of us at 8am and by 5pm we were only like 7 or 8 haha.
> 
> Not wanting to derail this thread, let's take this to the pm (I've clocked in 5 posts )


I am not able to PM you yet. Try putting in another post.


----------



## EK7

Ishika said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> 
> Today I received my golden call from emirates. They sent me my e-contract.  :clap2:. I am soooo happy.
> 
> 28th May - Assessment (English test and document collection)
> 04th June - Final Interview
> 02nd July - Sent E - contract
> 
> 
> If you guys need more info please message me. I wish you guys all the best.. lane:


Congrats! I love how we've built such a nice support system over here


----------



## jilu.dubai

Ishika said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> 
> Today I received my golden call from emirates. They sent me my e-contract.  :clap2:. I am soooo happy.
> 
> 28th May - Assessment (English test and document collection)
> 04th June - Final Interview
> 02nd July - Sent E - contract
> 
> 
> If you guys need more info please message me. I wish you guys all the best.. lane:



Hi friend...new to forum..CONGRATS.!!!!

My FI was on 3 June... it was a technical position for DNATA..

Not received any call/e-mail till date... how did U receive your e-contract..by e-mail or thru your EK career site..??? 

All the best...


----------



## Ishika

jilu.dubai said:


> Hi friend...new to forum..CONGRATS.!!!!
> 
> My FI was on 3 June... it was a technical position for DNATA..
> 
> Not received any call/e-mail till date... how did U receive your e-contract..by e-mail or thru your EK career site..???
> 
> All the best...


Hi, it's thru career site. Just be patient and wait for their call. Once they blocked your portal they will call you and let you know. All the very best. TC :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MARRIA1

As you said a Flydubai day has come up - and as in the case of the recently advertised Customer Service Professional opening with Emirates - the "Russian Language" requirement is there.


Hi dxbmetro...
have you applied for customer service professional add recently posted by emirates?
If so what does your status show?


----------



## MARRIA1

dxbmetro said:


> Has anybody attended interview or been shortlisted for "Administration & Finance Professionals"?
> 
> Anyone?


Dis you attend the interview for that post?


----------



## MARRIA1

Ishika said:


> Hi, it's thru career site. Just be patient and wait for their call. Once they blocked your portal they will call you and let you know. All the very best. TC :fingerscrossed:


Hi Ishika,

Congats!!!!!Can you just tell that how the English test was conducted? Was it multiple choice questions or anything else? And you had customer service experience?


----------



## ekhopeful

Ishika said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> 
> Today I received my golden call from emirates. They sent me my e-contract.  :clap2:. I am soooo happy.
> 
> 28th May - Assessment (English test and document collection)
> 04th June - Final Interview
> 02nd July - Sent E - contract
> 
> 
> If you guys need more info please message me. I wish you guys all the best.. lane:



Congrats ...wish u all the best ..lane:lane::clap2:


----------



## jilu.dubai

Ishika said:


> Hi, it's thru career site. Just be patient and wait for their call. Once they blocked your portal they will call you and let you know. All the very best. TC :fingerscrossed:


Ya hoping to get call very soon...keep posting news..thanks & regards..TC


----------



## rockinguy

Ishika said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> 
> Today I received my golden call from emirates. They sent me my e-contract.  :clap2:. I am soooo happy.
> 
> 28th May - Assessment (English test and document collection)
> 04th June - Final Interview
> 02nd July - Sent E - contract
> 
> 
> If you guys need more info please message me. I wish you guys all the best.. lane:



Congrats ! May Allah Bless you ..


----------



## rockinguy

"Under Review" ... *sniff*

well .. i had my Online & Written test for DNATA on 01 July !! did any one else attend that?


----------



## dxbmetro

rockinguy said:


> "Under Review" ... *sniff*
> 
> well .. i had my Online & Written test for DNATA on 01 July !! did any one else attend that?


Congrats man - hope you get through!!!! For some of us - the long wait continues !!!


----------



## rockinguy

dxbmetro said:


> Congrats man - hope you get through!!!! For some of us - the long wait continues !!!


Thanks !! ..  well hopefully we all will meet one-day under EK umbrella.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dxbmetro

rockinguy said:


> Thanks !! ..  well hopefully we all will meet one-day under EK umbrella.:fingerscrossed:


One step closer for you - and hold on tight man - we all know how hard a second chance is to come by!!!!

And yes lets hope to meet IN PERSON as EK staff .


----------



## Ishika

MARRIA1 said:


> Hi Ishika,
> 
> Congats!!!!!Can you just tell that how the English test was conducted? Was it multiple choice questions or anything else? And you had customer service experience?


Hi,

Thank you. English test consists of mcq (grammar) and essay writing on a given topic. I have couple of years of cs experience. 

Wyatb

Cheers


----------



## EK7

Who says we can't have some fun while patiently waiting?

Here's a very insightful video on Emirates Flight Catering







and another one on the Network Control Centre


----------



## Netta

*Dnata assessment*

Hello Rockinguy..
would you mind advising what the online & written test is all about.
Many thanks


----------



## rockinguy

Netta said:


> Hello Rockinguy..
> would you mind advising what the online & written test is all about.
> Many thanks


Hi There,

well have u Had ur Assessment done? or have you been invited for it? 

well its all about 66 Questionnaire (Online:ranger (Inc : Listening, English and some of Geography)

Then u will be given some papers to do Written where u will be asked to do some Maths,Geo & Travel Related Questions.

Regards !!


----------



## Netta

Thank you very much Rockinguy!!
Yes I have been invited for next week...but not sure if I want to attend. I have attended already something similar last dicember and I have never received a reply. So I do not know what to expect now....
Anyway I wish you all the best!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SoSoS

Hello everyone,


Does anyone know how long is the training for dnata customer service agent?


----------



## SoSoS

Ishika said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> 
> Today I received my golden call from emirates. They sent me my e-contract.  :clap2:. I am soooo happy.
> 
> 28th May - Assessment (English test and document collection)
> 04th June - Final Interview
> 02nd July - Sent E - contract
> 
> 
> If you guys need more info please message me. I wish you guys all the best.. lane:


Congrats!!!lane:
Do you know when you start? Which position or terminal?


----------



## dxbmetro

Netta said:


> Thank you very much Rockinguy!!
> Yes I have been invited for next week...but not sure if I want to attend. I have attended already something similar last dicember and I have never received a reply. So I do not know what to expect now....
> Anyway I wish you all the best!!!!:fingerscrossed:


Maybe the tide will change this time!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thats if you attend. For which position is this?


----------



## spirax

hi everyone,

does anyone here applied for dnata line maintenance mechanic? or other technical position?


----------



## Netta

dxbmetro said:


> Maybe the tide will change this time!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thats if you attend. For which position is this?


Hello dxbmetro, good morning to you!!
The position is for Travel Consultant..maybe you are right the tide could change this time..but I am a bit disillusioned...really I do not know what to think since I have been taking same test last winter and heard nothing and now suddenly the same test again!!!
I have heard and read many people saying sometimes applications get lost in the process :ranger:......so probably my application came up the heap again now..

P.S=It does require a great deal of patience applying for EK


----------



## dxbmetro

Hello Netta - Thanks for your reply.

Do you have previous airline experience?

Meanwhile lucky a second time:clap2: - I really think you must attend - you decision anyway.

Thanks


----------



## jilu.dubai

spirax said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> does anyone here applied for dnata line maintenance mechanic? or other technical position?


hello spirax....myself attended assessment/FI on 03 June for Dnata LMM...no feedback yet..what's your status..??? Any response..??


----------



## Netta

dxbmetro said:


> Hello Netta - Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do you have previous airline experience?
> 
> Meanwhile lucky a second time:clap2: - I really think you must attend - you decision anyway.
> 
> Thanks


Well....I have over 10 years experience sales/marketing with another major airline...therefore..I feel like receiving a punch in my face..

Therefore my Othello dilemma will be....shall I try starting from zero or mummy 24/7? Good one!!!!I'll see the morning when I wake up how I feel

Good luck to you !!!!


----------



## spirax

jilu.dubai said:


> hello spirax....myself attended assessment/FI on 03 June for Dnata LMM...no feedback yet..what's your status..??? Any response..??



hello, yes i had a response but not the GC, my FI is 18 Feb, then this 05 June, i received a call from hr en asked me if im still interested and they told me that she will call back again, but until now no response yet.. 
tnx for the reply jilu.

anyone here with same senario? tnx


----------



## Netta

Netta said:


> Well....I have over 10 years experience sales/marketing with another major airline...therefore..I feel like receiving a punch in my face..
> 
> Therefore my Othello dilemma will be....shall I try starting from zero or mummy 24/7? Good one!!!!I'll see the morning when I wake up how I feel
> 
> Good luck to you !!!!


....sorry..probably my dilemma is more Hamletic....but I do not believe in a oversight...this is definitely a freudian lapsus...certainly my soul speaks for me


----------



## Sebastiano

Kudos to you indeed!


----------



## Netta

Sebastiano said:


> Kudos to you indeed!


Thank you Sebastiano!!!! 

Are you thinking to move to UAE?or you have applied with EK?


----------



## rockinguy

Netta said:


> ....sorry..probably my dilemma is more Hamletic....but I do not believe in a oversight...this is definitely a freudian lapsus...certainly my soul speaks for me



Hey Netta, 


Just go for it !! something God has written you at some appropriate time, so you will not get more than that not even before than than  so just !!! keep rocking

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rockinguy

*Dnata // Travel Consultant*

Dear All,

Has anyone had DNATA TC assessment test, if yes so has any one got any update/second interview call?

Please update.

Regards


----------



## sreenathmt

*Cargo related job posititions*

HI ,
Myself Sreenath. I am looking for a job in cargo section so kindly provide me some information about cargo section and also which job position should i prefer. I am a post Graduate in master of tourism administration (5yrs integrated course).

regards,

sreenath


----------



## MARRIA1

ska_na_tic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just got back from the assessment day. nothing much was done. it was just document collection and a lil question about your past jobs. then 1omins break and then the written exam which was for about an hour and 15mins. it was a simple english proficiency exam. although i was expecting for an interview after the exams, we were informed that results shall be in 2weeks time. everyone will be notified whether passed or failed. i guess waiting continues.


hi ska_na_tic,
What abt your final interview? did they call you for final interview?


----------



## rockinguy

MARRIA1 said:


> hi ska_na_tic,
> What abt your final interview? did they call you for final interview?


Has any one got call after assessment for TRAVEL CONSULTANT from EK-DNATA HR.


----------



## ekhopeful

Finally I got the email ......

Original offer letter will send to me by courier at least for how many days ? 

Good luck to all of you and thanks for all infos,advise.


----------



## dxbmetro

ekhopeful said:


> Finally I got the email ......
> 
> Original offer letter will send to me by courier at least for how many days ?
> 
> Good luck to all of you and thanks for all infos,advise.


Great!!! great news. Congrats on your success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ekhopeful

dxbmetro said:


> Great!!! great news. Congrats on your success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you .....wish u all d best :clap2::clap2:


----------



## EK7

ekhopeful, what position did you get selected for? and can you please list your timeframe so we can get a clear idea of HR's current processing speed


----------



## ekhopeful

EK7 said:


> ekhopeful, what position did you get selected for? and can you please list your timeframe so we can get a clear idea of HR's current processing speed



My timeframe 

Applied Online : May 2013
Phone interview :May 2013
FI : June 4,2013
e-contract : 1st week July 2013
Position : Ground Staff 

I thinks it depends on the urgency of the job, I know someone who is selected but no vacancy available so he is on hold. waiting for the golden call.:ranger:


----------



## ekhopeful

Anyone here know the standard free ticket for dnata staff (ex. every 6,12, 18 or 24 months ?)


----------



## EK7

Well technically, the "free" annual leave ticket is, as the label implies, once a year to your home country (as per your passport) while you can get discounted tickets as much as you want, I'm guessing, as long as you have vacation time, I guess.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ekhopeful

EK7 said:


> Well technically, the "free" annual leave ticket is, as the label implies, once a year to your home country (as per your passport) while you can get discounted tickets as much as you want, I'm guessing, as long as you have vacation time, I guess.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Ok Thanks, as per my contract its not mention those discounted tickets. I'm thinking maybe its automatic for all DNATA staff to avail unlimited disc tickets ,lane:lane:lane:


----------



## EK7

afaik, the discounts work on a 40-90% discount..i think its like you either pay a certain amount of the full fare or part of the fare but all the taxes and surcharges. but hey, now that you're in, im sure you can work out the finer details with the concerned department. as for me, im currently on somewhat of a rejection wave from EK but still hoping and waiting.


----------



## dizzzy07

Hi Guys!

I Finished my assessment, technical exam, and Final Interview.
I received a mail saying Congratulations you have been highly recommended for selection, please read the attached terms and conditions and accept it via online, please do not consider this as your offer letter. <- Has anyone got something like this?

Now when I try to login to the EK website it says:

"You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest". 

What happens now?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ekhopeful

dizzzy07 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I Finished my assessment, technical exam, and Final Interview.
> I received a mail saying Congratulations you have been highly recommended for selection, please read the attached terms and conditions and accept it via online, please do not consider this as your offer letter. <- Has anyone got something like this?
> 
> Now when I try to login to the EK website it says:
> 
> "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest".
> 
> What happens now?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!



Congrats in advance its a positive step, you will be receiving your offer soon like most of us here ...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dizzzy07

ekhopeful said:


> Congrats in advance its a positive step, you will be receiving your offer soon like most of us here ...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks for the quick response mate! Which position did you apply for if you dont mind telling?


----------



## ekhopeful

dizzzy07 said:


> Thanks for the quick response mate! Which position did you apply for if you dont mind telling?


Ground Staff... what about you ?


----------



## dxbmetro

dizzzy07 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I Finished my assessment, technical exam, and Final Interview.
> I received a mail saying Congratulations you have been highly recommended for selection, please read the attached terms and conditions and accept it via online, please do not consider this as your offer letter. <- Has anyone got something like this?
> 
> Now when I try to login to the EK website it says:
> 
> "You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest".
> 
> What happens now?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


Congrats on your success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzzy07

ekhopeful said:


> Ground Staff... what about you ?


Travel Consultant mate!

By the way I got my Golden Call today! Mashallah Alhamdulillah!  

I have a question regarding medicals, does it have to be taken in a specific place? Because they haven't mentioned anything regarding that!

Thanks in Advance people!


----------



## ekhopeful

dizzzy07 said:


> Travel Consultant mate!
> 
> By the way I got my Golden Call today! Mashallah Alhamdulillah!
> 
> I have a question regarding medicals, does it have to be taken in a specific place? Because they haven't mentioned anything regarding that!
> 
> Thanks in Advance people!


This one im not sure .....we need to find out because im outside dubai too... Did u received your contract ?


----------



## dizzzy07

ekhopeful said:


> This one im not sure .....we need to find out because im outside dubai too... Did u received your contract ?


yes i did! I just called the co-ordinator and he said that all I have to do is manually input the details and the medical test will be taken only once you arrive in Dubai... is this normal? I am confused!


----------



## ekhopeful

dizzzy07 said:


> yes i did! I just called the co-ordinator and he said that all I have to do is manually input the details and the medical test will be taken only once you arrive in Dubai... is this normal? I am confused!


Have u received also the original copy of contract by courier ?

What you mean by manually input the details ? 


I thinks its normal u have to take medical test once you arrive in Dubai ... Not only in EK all companies in UAE do the same practice.


----------



## dizzzy07

ekhopeful said:


> Have u received also the original copy of contract by courier ?
> 
> What you mean by manually input the details ?
> 
> 
> I thinks its normal u have to take medical test once you arrive in Dubai ... Not only in EK all companies in UAE do the same practice.


They sent it Via the Online portal and you have to accept it online as well. But sign it and carry it when you arrive in Dubai. Its just a matter of days for you mate


----------



## marychristang

jannah1824 said:


> I received the same E-mail last Feb. 6, 2013 for Senior Admin role, then they called me again by may 23 for another test and May 28 for short interview/briefing for another position
> Now I'm already working on my pre-joining formalities, I received my contract yesterday.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Dont worry, they will also call you soon.


Hi Janah,

Did you send email for follow up? or call them?

Thanks  im still waiting for the call :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rockinguy

marychristang said:


> Hi Janah,
> 
> Did you send email for follow up? or call them?
> 
> Thanks  im still waiting for the call :fingerscrossed:


Same Here , I am still waiting for call/update.

does any one know about how to follow u p?

Please advise !!


----------



## marychristang

rockinguy said:


> Same Here , I am still waiting for call/update.
> 
> does any one know about how to follow u p?
> 
> Please advise !!


Did u also received the same email? I'm thinking if i will them email or will just wait


----------



## rockinguy

marychristang said:


> Did u also received the same email? I'm thinking if i will them email or will just wait


Dear !!

I haven't received any email/call so far  after my Assessment for DNATA TC.

How about you?

Regards


----------



## jannah1824

marychristang said:


> Hi Janah,
> 
> Did you send email for follow up? or call them?
> 
> Thanks  im still waiting for the call :fingerscrossed:


I dont remember the exact date but for more than 2 weeks that i didnt hear from them after the short interview (May 28) I sent them an e-mail to follow up my status then June 17 I received the offer letter..

dont worry if they said you are selected but no vacancy, they will call you. you just have to be patient.


----------



## ekhopeful

rockinguy said:


> Same Here , I am still waiting for call/update.
> 
> does any one know about how to follow u p?
> 
> Please advise !!


You can send an email to your HR Coordinator and they will reply you. I did it and he replied to me after 3 days


----------



## rockinguy

ekhopeful said:


> You can send an email to your HR Coordinator and they will reply you. I did it and he replied to me after 3 days


how will i Get the Email Add ?


----------



## jannah1824

rockinguy said:


> how will i Get the Email Add ?


the HRC who sent you the invitation for assessment, or the one who informed you that you are shortlisted and invitingyou for an interview, their e-mails are always like this: [email protected]


----------



## rockinguy

jannah1824 said:


> the HRC who sent you the invitation for assessment, or the one who informed you that you are shortlisted and invitingyou for an interview, their e-mails are always like this: [email protected]


Wonderful  !! I got it !! ... I am just sending him/her an email

Phewwwwwww I din't realize it :-s


----------



## ekhopeful

rockinguy said:


> how will i Get the Email Add ?



You can email or call the person who scheduled your first interview


----------



## rockinguy

ekhopeful said:


> You can email or call the person who scheduled your first interview


Hi There,

I have his/her Email add so i have arleady sent follow up email, since there is no Number mentioned on signature.. 

Regards


----------



## ekhopeful

.....................................


----------



## ekhopeful

Appreciate if someone can advise me what are medical tests to be done b4 joining


----------



## ekhopeful

rockinguy said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have his/her Email add so i have arleady sent follow up email, since there is no Number mentioned on signature..
> 
> Regards


Goodluck to you. I feel how you feel now . I've been in the same situation before. I got the offer after one month of FI ...no calls , no email for one month.


Hi Jannah, Thanks for the advice.

I got the job offer already....


----------



## emma2012

Hi guys,
i hope you all dont mind that i collected some of the info regarding your time frame ...i thought it would be easier and valuable to put the info in one place so people like me who are waiting, can get a picture of how it looks like and have it all in one place...well most of it anyway.....although it varies so much depending on urgency of the role i guess..every application seems to be unique and so different from the other..while reading through some of your experiences through this process, i understand that we need to have patience and endure the longggggggggg wait....which is insaneeeeeee...
..but congrats big time to those who made it to the finishing line and are in dubai now or got the golden call...and well done to those who are waiting for responds of any kind.....this is not an easy recruitment process at all....but i bet its worth it at the end............again thank you all for sharing your experiences during the process......


*ekhopeful*
Applied Online : *May 2013*
Phone interview :*May 2013*
FI : *June 4,2013*
e-contract : *1st week July 2013*
Position : *Ground Staff*

*Ishika*
*28th May 2013 *- Assessment (English test and document collection)
*04th June 2013 -* Final Interview
*02nd July 2013 *- Sent E - contract

*EK7*
*7 Sep 2012:* Applied
*14 Nov 2012:* Assessment Day 
*21 Nov 2012:* Over the phone Spanish interview
*21 May 2013:* Golden Call [6 MONTHS!]

*SoSoS*
*End of April 2013:* Application
*23rd of May 2013: *Assessement Day in Dubai 
*3rd of June: *Final Interview
*13th of June 2013:* Received an email that says I was shortlisted but there are no vacancy available at that moment.
*30th of June 2013:* They called to ask me if I was still interested in the position (1 min) and so Recruitment will call again later.



*H&M*
*Applied on 27May* for Travel Consultant position
Attended the Assesment - Which is quite easy & Simple on the *11th JUNE*
Attended the FI - Which is pretty bad & Tricky (3 people in the panel asking questions one by one, Mostly about EK. Chances of getting the job is 50/50 - *Attended on 20th JUNE*)

*jannah1824*
*JULY 2012 -* APPLIED
*OCTOBER 21, 2012 -* ASSESSMENT (was shortlisted for Cashier position)
*NOVEMBER 6, 2012 *- FINAL INTERVIEW (evaluated for Airport services Agent)
*JANUARY 31, 2013 *- PC TEST (was evaluated again for Senior admin Assistant)
*FEBRUARY 11, 2013 -* FINAL INTERVIEW
*FEBRUARY 26, 2013 *- On hold message(successful but no vacancy)
*MAY 23, 2013 -* WRITTEN TEST 
*MAY 28, 2013- *SHORT INTERVIEW (some kind of a job briefing)
*JUNE 17, 2013 -* I RECEIVED THE OFFER LETTER


*t-man*

*25th July – 2nd Aug 2012*
OK, so I applied for the position some time in July 2012. 
*Sept-Oct 2012*
Well around Sep-Oct last year the status finally changed to "Under Review". 
*3rd Feb 2013*
I received an email from a HR coordinator informing me that they would like to arrange a telephonic interview with the hiring manager and a recruitment coordinator on 6th Feb 2013. 
*17th Feb*
I get an email from the HR Coordinator that I have been shortlisted and that I was invited to participate in an Assessment on 27th Feb and, if shortlisted, the Interview on 28th Feb.
*19th Feb*
I am informed that the dates for the Assessment and Interview have been changed and are now the 3rd & 4th of Mar respectively.
*19th Mar*
I received the email offering me the position 
*12th Apr*
Am finally unable to log into my emiratesgroupcareers account and got the message “You will be contacted by your recruitment coordinator at the earliest”. 
*15th Apr*
I got the call from my assigned HR Coordinator today and told that she would be uploading the contract and that I need to accept it and upload the documents for security check and the pre-employment medical declaration. The expected date to join was 12th May which I asked to be postponed.


*Borisimo*
*Applied in JUL 12*
Got a call for an interview *1 week later* and asked to travel to Dubai in 4 days
Had to put it off last minute because I could not get off work and the house looked after in such a short time span. That was a hard phone call to make!!!
Rescheduled for *JAN 13* (Luckly!!)
Got accepted *1 week later*


----------



## emma2012

while im on this note.....i had some questions if anyone could fill me in thanks:

when you applied online so the very next step would be a phone call from dubai? or email?
Does your status online change to Under review after a phone call or email? or after a assessment and interview?

I understand its different its different application to application.....some of you didnt mention any phone calls from application to assessment...so i was wondering what happens between 1st application to assessment.....
some mentioned skype interview.....ect ect....so im little bit confused.....
should i take it that each application is different or is there a firm process everyone goes through which is the same?
last but not least......does it matter when the job ad expires online? i mean ek recruiters can be in touch with the candidates whenever right? just because a job ad expires 3 weeks later doesnt mean the staff can be in touch with the candidates before 3 weeks right?
or do we have to wait until the job advertisement for that role expires than they start to do the process?

sorry for all the questions....thanks for your input.....


----------



## EK7

Here's how I think it works (correct me if I'm wrong):
- The position closes on the career site
- Your status switches to "Under Review"
-You get an E-mail and/or phone call for the scheduled interview (time & place)
- If you succeed in the interview/assessment, you get the whole e-contract thing


----------



## spirax

SoSoS said:


> They called me today! They asked if I was still interested in the positition and If so Ishould wait for another call from Recruitment, which basically could mean another few weeks.
> 
> So my timeline is:
> 
> End of April 2013: Application
> 
> 23rd of May 2013: Assessement Day in Dubai (English Test and review of documents)
> 
> 3rd of June: Final Interview
> 
> 13th of June 2013: Received an email that says I was shortlisted but there are no vacancy available at that moment.
> 
> 30th of June 2013: They called to ask me if I was still interested in the position (1 min) and so Recruitment will call again later.



Hi SoSos, may i know your status now? i also received a call like yours that they ask if i was still interested in the position.. 
hope you reply tnx


----------



## ekhopeful

emma2012 said:


> while im on this note.....i had some questions if anyone could fill me in thanks:
> 
> when you applied online so the very next step would be a phone call from dubai? or email?
> Does your status online change to Under review after a phone call or email? or after a assessment and interview?
> 
> I understand its different its different application to application.....some of you didnt mention any phone calls from application to assessment...so i was wondering what happens between 1st application to assessment.....
> some mentioned skype interview.....ect ect....so im little bit confused.....
> should i take it that each application is different or is there a firm process everyone goes through which is the same?
> last but not least......does it matter when the job ad expires online? i mean ek recruiters can be in touch with the candidates whenever right? just because a job ad expires 3 weeks later doesnt mean the staff can be in touch with the candidates before 3 weeks right?
> or do we have to wait until the job advertisement for that role expires than they start to do the process?
> 
> sorry for all the questions....thanks for your input.....


Hi 

In my own experience my application online become Under Review for about a 2 weeks if I'm not mistaken, then I received a call from EK HQ and she asks me if Im still available for work, if im still interested for the position that i applied, salary expectation, if im willing to relocate , and lastly the notice ( how many days requires me to join if successfull ). 

After a week I received an email for the scheduled phone interview. 

I strongly advise for those who received the scheduled phone interview that you should spend at least 3 hours although the interview lasts for 30 min. 

In my case I did not go to work on my phone interview day so that I'm well prepared and not in hurry, once you pass the phone interview they will call you for the FI in Dubai.


----------



## emma2012

Ek7 thank you for sharing your
process and input in the process...i guess its different once again from
application to application...how they do this.....

Ekhopeful lucky youuu that your process
went faster....as your role ir more urgent i guess
i hope my process will be like yours, specially
when it comes to phone interview ect, that they schedule
a phone interview, in that way you can prepare yourself...
i dont like when the recruiters just call out of the blue...
i also agree that its best to take a day off from work
to do this phone interview...to just be prepared and not stressed....
thank you for sharing your experience....


----------



## ekhopeful

emma2012 said:


> Ek7 thank you for sharing your
> process and input in the process...i guess its different once again from
> application to application...how they do this.....
> 
> Ekhopeful lucky youuu that your process
> went faster....as your role ir more urgent i guess
> i hope my process will be like yours, specially
> when it comes to phone interview ect, that they schedule
> a phone interview, in that way you can prepare yourself...
> i dont like when the recruiters just call out of the blue...
> i also agree that its best to take a day off from work
> to do this phone interview...to just be prepared and not stressed....
> thank you for sharing your experience....


If possible u take at least 1 day off for your phone interview because this is your key for Face interview in Dubai and u should well prepared, master your cv because most of the question will come from your CV and you got selected for phone interview because your CV matched their requirements . Watch tips in you tube on how to answer the question this is what I did , Before I was interviewed Etihad Airways and I had my phone interview the hiring manager call me at work , since Im at work i cant speak well so I lost the chance.


----------



## emma2012

Ekhopeful such a shame you lost your chance with EY but perhaps EK was in store for you, 
i aslo heard that EK, they have this system when they recruit that this system ´´scan´´ resumes and chose the resumes that fit the requirements best, than the recruiters call och email the chosen one...dont know if this is 100% true but i wouldnt be surprised if it was, cause they get tons of resumes daily...
we will see what happpens.....
thank you Ekhopeful


----------



## dizzzy07

Guys any idea of the location of the accomodation for EK Grade 5?


----------



## jannah1824

dizzzy07 said:


> Guys any idea of the location of the accomodation for EK Grade 5?


its either Irish Village or Al Quoz, as far as I know..


----------



## ACertainRomance

jannah1824 said:


> its either Irish Village or Al Quoz, as far as I know..


i'm grade 7 and have been offered Al Quoz, i wont be taking it though, gonna take the allowance and look for something else as i hear it isnt the nicest of areas.


----------



## jannah1824

ACertainRomance said:


> i'm grade 7 and have been offered Al Quoz, i wont be taking it though, gonna take the allowance and look for something else as i hear it isnt the nicest of areas.


hmmm.. sort of, and it is basically an Industrial area, as what I have heard EK's accommodation is inside Al Khail gate.


----------



## Golfwife

Hi 


With the change in status to 'under review' - how long does that usually take? I applied for a role that closed about two weeks ago and the status still reads 'Applied'.

Thanks
GW


----------



## ACertainRomance

jannah1824 said:


> hmmm.. sort of, and it is basically an Industrial area, as what I have heard EK's accommodation is inside Al Khail gate.


yeah, Al Khail gate i think, is that ok then? 

Thing is, if i was on my own id just take it and not worry but my wife will be joining me later on (and then finding work) so we can afford to find somewhere a bit nicer.


----------



## jannah1824

ACertainRomance said:


> yeah, Al Khail gate i think, is that ok then?
> 
> Thing is, if i was on my own id just take it and not worry but my wife will be joining me later on (and then finding work) so we can afford to find somewhere a bit nicer.


well I've been there several times, the buildings are new and look nice, it has security, advantage is that when you will be going to work EK's transport is just right there waitin' for yeah, disadvantage??well, if you dont have car it is hard during off days when u wanna go somewhere coz transport is very hard to find.. plus there's no grocery inside Al khail u have to go out and walk to the nearest Mall (and its not near hehehe). groceries are far I don't think they can do delivery, but you're a man hehehe  it would be fine for yeah, the flats are nice, for grade 7 i think you'll gonna have your own apartment. on my side I am planing to just get my accom. allowance and look somewhere in Bur Dubai Area or sheikh syed. BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## ACertainRomance

Thanks muchly, i'll be looking at jlt i think, good metro links until i pick up a car.

Good luck to you to


----------



## dizzzy07

are there places to to buy food from outside in this area? places like 10 AED a meal?


----------



## rockinguy

Hi All,

sorry I was away as becoz of Ramadan .. 


well Today i got the Below Email, can some one advise me .. what kinda Interview is going to be happened?

"
ear Adeel ,



With reference to your application with the Emirates Group for the position of Travel Consultant, we are pleased to inform you that your application is shortlisted.



We would like to invite you to participate in an Interview. "


----------



## rockinguy

jannah1824 said:


> well I've been there several times, the buildings are new and look nice, it has security, advantage is that when you will be going to work EK's transport is just right there waitin' for yeah, disadvantage??well, if you dont have car it is hard during off days when u wanna go somewhere coz transport is very hard to find.. plus there's no grocery inside Al khail u have to go out and walk to the nearest Mall (and its not near hehehe). groceries are far I don't think they can do delivery, but you're a man hehehe  it would be fine for yeah, the flats are nice, for grade 7 i think you'll gonna have your own apartment. on my side I am planing to just get my accom. allowance and look somewhere in Bur Dubai Area or sheikh syed. BEST OF LUCK!!


Agreed !! My friend lives there and its bit decent accommodation but the Problem .. Transport (If you dont have car) and Grocery !! .. 


:tongue1:


----------



## MARRIA1

hi friends...

had any one applied for Data Analysis Supervisor? had ur status changed to "under review"? Or called for assessment? 
Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Netta

rockinguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> sorry I was away as becoz of Ramadan ..
> 
> 
> well Today i got the Below Email, can some one advise me .. what kinda Interview is going to be happened?
> 
> "
> ear Adeel ,
> 
> 
> 
> With reference to your application with the Emirates Group for the position of Travel Consultant, we are pleased to inform you that your application is shortlisted.
> 
> 
> 
> We would like to invite you to participate in an Interview. "


Good morning rockinguy,

I think you should not worry too much. I believe it will be a normal interview with usual experience and compentency questions. Just focus on your CV and what you have done so far. Obviously study a bit of Dnata and EK too!!
You should be happy as this is definetely a way forward!!!:fingerscrossed:
Good luck!!
Netta


----------



## ekhopeful

mavericksam said:


> I was contacted by email informing me that I was pre-selected for a skype interview which was scheduled for 18th June.
> Thereafter, I was shortlisted to be called to Dubai for a 2-day comprehensive interview scheduled on 11 and 12th July. They arrange for the tickets and accomodation to Dubai on the scheduled day and time. You have to take note that you don't quite have a choice of re-scheduling the dates as they are pre-decided by Emirates and freezed for many many other interviews for various positions. I had to discontinue my vacation in Kashmir (India) with my family, to be on time for the Dubai interview, as they couldn't change the dates of Assessment.
> 
> Once to reach Dubai, Emirates staff arrange everything for you and the whole customs process is quick.
> 
> First day is the Assessment Day and second day is the Final Interview. I went through a similar process as suzimack who gave you all the details.
> 
> I was contacted after two weeks thereafter by email where they sent me a preliminary package for review. After some negotiations, they sent me an offer letter in first week of August. Regarding negotiations, although you can negotiate, there isn't much scope for increasing your basic, I beleive. rest of the stuff/benfits are awesome for that Grade.
> 
> I would be receiving my Contract soon to be signed and sent to them so they can proceed with the rest of the formalities.
> 
> So, you see that the process is lengthy, and trust me you want to wait for every single day to get a positive reply.
> 
> I hope I covered everything. If you have any other queries, feel free.
> 
> Ciao.


Hi ...how many days you received the original contract after you received offer letter by email ? Is possible to increase the basic salary?


----------



## rockinguy

Netta said:


> Good morning rockinguy,
> 
> I think you should not worry too much. I believe it will be a normal interview with usual experience and compentency questions. Just focus on your CV and what you have done so far. Obviously study a bit of Dnata and EK too!!
> You should be happy as this is definetely a way forward!!!:fingerscrossed:
> Good luck!!
> Netta


Hi Netta 

Thanks for reply !! well lets see how the things will go On ... 

will keep you posted... 

Regards


----------



## ekhopeful

Netta said:


> Good morning rockinguy,
> 
> I think you should not worry too much. I believe it will be a normal interview with usual experience and compentency questions. Just focus on your CV and what you have done so far. Obviously study a bit of Dnata and EK too!!
> You should be happy as this is definetely a way forward!!!:fingerscrossed:
> Good luck!!
> Netta


Netta is correct just focus on your cv. I know you will make it they are very professional in asking questions and they will make you feel comfortable. I suggest to you to watch interview tips in you tube & internet , prepares some interview question like describe your self, why would u like to join Dnata ? what most people tell about you ? why you will resigned from your job ? what are the things that motivates you ? etccccc

goodluck


----------



## ekhopeful

ekhopeful said:


> Netta is correct just focus on your cv. I know you will make it they are very professional in asking questions and they will make you feel comfortable. I suggest to you to watch interview tips in you tube & internet , prepares some interview question like describe your self, why would u like to join Dnata ? what most people tell about you ? why you will resigned from your job ? what are the things that motivates you ? etccccc
> 
> goodluck


Probably they will give you some scenario

Example : If there is one customer come to you and complaining about the wrong booking you did for her how you will react on the situation ? what you will do ? things like that. You should take at least 5 days off from your work before the FI, take enough sleep & rest . Remember opportunity knock only once thats why you need to be prepare and aim for a perfect score on your written exams.


----------



## rockinguy

ekhopeful said:


> Probably they will give you some scenario
> 
> Example : If there is one customer come to you and complaining about the wrong booking you did for her how you will react on the situation ? what you will do ? things like that. You should take at least 5 days off from your work before the FI, take enough sleep & rest . Remember opportunity knock only once thats why you need to be prepare and aim for a perfect score on your written exams.


Hi There,

I already had this kind of Interview, since i am still even a part of leading Travel company. but just excited  since .. i really wanna be a part of EK Group.

see if i can be your Company Mate  pray for me. I will do my homework and getting ready for it.

Regards


----------



## ekhopeful

ekhopeful said:


> Probably they will give you some scenario
> 
> Example : If there is one customer come to you and complaining about the wrong booking you did for her how you will react on the situation ? what you will do ? things like that. You should take at least 5 days off from your work before the FI, take enough sleep & rest . Remember opportunity knock only once thats why you need to be prepare and aim for a perfect score on your written exams.





rockinguy said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I already had this kind of Interview, since i am still even a part of leading Travel company. but just excited  since .. i really wanna be a part of EK Group.
> 
> see if i can be your Company Mate  pray for me. I will do my homework and getting ready for it.
> 
> Regards


Sure i will pray for ur success


----------



## rockinguy

ekhopeful said:


> Sure i will pray for ur success


Thanks Man


----------



## MARRIA1

Hiii friends

Good news............I got invite for assessment for customer service for emirates. Have any one got the invite?


----------



## rockinguy

MARRIA1 said:


> Hiii friends
> 
> Good news............I got invite for assessment for customer service for emirates. Have any one got the invite?


Congratz .. and Best of Luck !!


----------



## MARRIA1

rockinguy said:


> Congratz .. and Best of Luck !!


Thankuuu...


----------



## bbhertz

good evening...
Im newbie here..I had my interview last june 26 and 27 and im still waiting for my Golden call. After my FI interview they informed that the result will be release after 1 to 2 weeks. Now 3 weeks already and im still waiting I manage to talked to my HR coordinator this afternoon she said they already sent emails for this position..and she's going to forward my concerns to the specialist. I hope the job still available.


----------



## emma2012

Good luck everyone!! wish you all the best! :clap2:

One question that came to my mind recently

when you apply for a position with EK, with the auto email you get few days after or the next day they write:::

_*´´If you have not heard from us within 3-4 weeks please assume that on this occasion your application has been unsuccessful´´*_

is this true? it seems ek contacted some of you guys sooner and sometimes later....or perhaps we shouldnt count on ek contacting the candidates exactly within 3-4 weeks? and just hold on until whenever?????
or did ek contact you within 3-4 weeks? 
Thanks for your input..


----------



## dxbmetro

emma2012 said:


> Good luck everyone!! wish you all the best! :clap2:
> 
> One question that came to my mind recently
> 
> when you apply for a position with EK, with the auto email you get few days after or the next day they write:::
> 
> _*´´If you have not heard from us within 3-4 weeks please assume that on this occasion your application has been unsuccessful´´*_
> 
> is this true? it seems ek contacted some of you guys sooner and sometimes later....or perhaps we shouldnt count on ek contacting the candidates exactly within 3-4 weeks? and just hold on until whenever?????
> or did ek contact you within 3-4 weeks?
> Thanks for your input..


Hi!!!!!

Just a "standard" automated mail. According to these forums, there have been candidates contacted from within weeks to a few months. Depends upon the position, their urgency, and the candidate's experience and......... LUCK!!!! 

And then there is this sentence in their mail confirmation - ´´If you have not heard from us within 3-4 weeks please assume that on this occasion your application has been unsuccessful´´ - This sentence applies to people like me who has been continuously rejected.

In short - as you have mentioned - people have been contacted by EK from within a week to application:clap2::clap2::clap2:, to NEVER!!!!!


----------



## ACertainRomance

Applied in Jan and heard nothing until end of April so dont lose hope but also dont hang onto it..


----------



## emma2012

thanks guys for your input!!!

I found these words online a while ago,,,,but it sure is wise words and much needed words to all of us WHO ARE WAITING in this EK BOAT...

*´´There is no need to hurry or force some situations to happen. Everything is occurring in perfecting timing. When that time comes, what you want, need and desire will fall into place!!! It is worth the wait, as you will find a sense of happiness and inner peace you didnt!´´*


----------



## dizzzy07

Anyone here staying in the accomodation provided by Dnata? (In al khail gate, Al Quoz)


----------



## ACertainRomance

dizzzy07 said:


> Anyone here staying in the accomodation provided by Dnata? (In al khail gate, Al Quoz)


Not for me... Im gonna be looking at jlt and subsidise rent with my wages which wont be a problem as soon as the wife lands a job...


----------



## Nedim

I applied for a job at Etihad Airways. The interviews will be held on August 3rd, 4th and 5th. Any experiences and tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## dxbmetro

emma2012 said:


> thanks guys for your input!!!
> 
> I found these words online a while ago,,,,but it sure is wise words and much needed words to all of us WHO ARE WAITING in this EK BOAT...
> 
> *´´There is no need to hurry or force some situations to happen. Everything is occurring in perfecting timing. When that time comes, what you want, need and desire will fall into place!!! It is worth the wait, as you will find a sense of happiness and inner peace you didnt!´´*


:clap2:couldn't find the appropriate smiley so here goes.... APPLAUSE!!!!!


----------



## rockinguy

dizzzy07 said:


> Anyone here staying in the accomodation provided by Dnata? (In al khail gate, Al Quoz)


On what grade do they provide private (1 Bedroom flat) accommodation in Al Khail?


----------



## dizzzy07

rockinguy said:


> On what grade do they provide private (1 Bedroom flat) accommodation in Al Khail?


Not so sure.. well I'm getting 1 single room on a 2 bedroom flat i think. I just wanna know if theres shops to eat close by


----------



## ACertainRomance

rockinguy said:


> on what grade do they provide private (1 bedroom flat) accommodation in al khail?


ek07/se07.


----------



## tk380

Hi All,

This is my first post here. Went through most of the 117 pages and learnt a lot, thanks for everyone who participated.
About a month ago I applied for a grade 9 role (first EK application so far) and within two weeks I received the grade 9 terms and conditions along with a skype interview invitation. If I understand it correctly the next stage can be a trip to dubai to attend the assessment centre.

Has anyone done or preparing for a grade 9 (8 or 10) assessment day? What are the stages, exercises? Type of psychometric tests they use?

Any information would be much appreciated!


----------



## EK7

Congrats! What position have you been shortlisted for?


----------



## tk380

EK7 said:


> Congrats! What position have you been shortlisted for?


It is a finance role.


----------



## ACertainRomance

Been successful for a 7 and the skype was a few basic techie bits about my job role (IT). The assessment day was 2 parts. 1st asked to put together a presentation based on a pre requisite they gave and then a group session to see how you interact with others, neither of these were tech based despite the job role.

Last thing was a final interview. 

Good luck


----------



## tk380

ACertainRomance said:


> Been successful for a 7 and the skype was a few basic techie bits about my job role (IT). The assessment day was 2 parts. 1st asked to put together a presentation based on a pre requisite they gave and then a group session to see how you interact with others, neither of these were tech based despite the job role.
> 
> Last thing was a final interview.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you for your response. Even the group session was not role related? You see I did not have one of those. how did you prepare? did you do any psychometric tests?


----------



## ACertainRomance

No, i just went in and was just myself. If you fit then im sure you'll beok. Be confident but not cocky and if you know your stuff you'll be fine


----------



## ekhopeful

anyone here received their offer letter this time of ramadan, thanks


----------



## rockinguy

I had Interview today with Dnata , It went fine .. but it was for Co-operate and I am looking for something in Leisure .. so I refused :-/ !!


----------



## Netta

rockinguy said:


> I had Interview today with Dnata , It went fine .. but it was for Co-operate and I am looking for something in Leisure .. so I refused :-/ !!


Hello Rockinguy, I am glad the interview went fine...but would you mind advising what is for Co-operate?


----------



## rockinguy

Netta said:


> Hello Rockinguy, I am glad the interview went fine...but would you mind advising what is for Co-operate?


Hi Netta,

Apologize for delayed reply as I was just bit busy, well sorry it was CORPORATE. They had some openings in DNATA-HRG.

Hardcore ticketing only , Though I know all the 3 GDSs very well but still want to work in Holidays Only.

Regars
A.Khan !!


----------



## Netta

rockinguy said:


> Hi Netta,
> 
> Apologize for delayed reply as I was just bit busy, well sorry it was CORPORATE. They had some openings in DNATA-HRG.
> 
> Hardcore ticketing only , Though I know all the 3 GDSs very well but still want to work in Holidays Only.
> 
> Regars
> A.Khan !!


Yes you are right!!!It is a very ripetitive role and you do not have much chance to learn something new, apart enhancing your technical skills and learning by heart TCs and Fares!!!Anyway I hope they will keep your profile aside waiting for something better to come up or..... refusing the role you need to re-apply again?
Anyway I wish you the best of luck!!!:fingerscrossed:
Regards, Netta


----------



## Mambo

tk380 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post here. Went through most of the 117 pages and learnt a lot, thanks for everyone who participated.
> About a month ago I applied for a grade 9 role (first EK application so far) and within two weeks I received the grade 9 terms and conditions along with a skype interview invitation. If I understand it correctly the next stage can be a trip to dubai to attend the assessment centre.
> 
> Has anyone done or preparing for a grade 9 (8 or 10) assessment day? What are the stages, exercises? Type of psychometric tests they use?
> 
> Any information would be much appreciated!


Hi tk380,

I am in a similar situation, we might be in a position to somehow help each other out, I will try to send you a PM. I say try as I don't know if both of us have reached/or have to reach the minimum number of posts. FWIW, I have also read all the pages on this thread and found it helpful.


----------



## rockinguy

Hi All,

I have received the below auto emailer from EK/DNATA Recruitment, any one kindly advise me what exactly it is for? .. it tells me that was not good at interview? i am rejected? or i am selected? oooooooor neither of them?

"""We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
"""


Please advise.


----------



## jannah1824

rockinguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the below auto emailer from EK/DNATA Recruitment, any one kindly advise me what exactly it is for? .. it tells me that was not good at interview? i am rejected? or i am selected? oooooooor neither of them?
> 
> """We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> 
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> """
> 
> 
> Please advise.


congratulation.. its not a rejection letter, its an on-hold application. you are selected but you have to wait once there will be an available position suitable for you, if you read all through out this thread almost all of us who received that kind of letter received the offer but *YOU HAVE TO WAIT* 
I recived the same letter and I will start on 4th of August :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## rockinguy

jannah1824 said:


> congratulation.. its not a rejection letter, its an on-hold application. you are selected but you have to wait once there will be an available position suitable for you, if you read all through out this thread almost all of us who received that kind of letter received the offer but *YOU HAVE TO WAIT*
> I recived the same letter and I will start on 4th of August :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> BEST OF LUCK!


Oh so am i Selected :fingerscrossed: .. cux as i mentioned earlier when i was interviewed i refused to take DNATA-HRG (CORPORATE) as I have been in Holidays and i want to do the same .. so it may be the reason 

so Jannah as what will be joining them? and when did u receive that kinda email?


----------



## MARRIA1

Hi Jannah,

Congrats...Actually what is ur position and grade? Do you anything about grade 4 customer service for emirates airport operations? Do you know how the shifts come? how many shifts are there? timings etc..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## dizzzy07

Hi Guys,
I uploaded my resignation letter and it says conpleted. I havent been contated as yet by anyone though.. Could someone please advice me on what my next procedure would be? On the portal it says my expected date of joining is 1st Sep.. is that valid because was the same even before i attached the medicals and stuff... Need some advice guys! Thanks!


----------



## dizzzy07

Sorry for the typos android is giving me a hard time


----------



## ACertainRomance

Wait for your hrc to get in touch now.... just recently done mine. If your joining date is 1st sept youve got loadsa time.


----------



## jannah1824

MARRIA1 said:


> Hi Jannah,
> 
> Congrats...Actually what is ur position and grade? Do you anything about grade 4 customer service for emirates airport operations? Do you know how the shifts come? how many shifts are there? timings etc..
> Thanks in advance..


hi marria,
I wont be working in the airport, I'll be in emirates headquarters, business support position, evaluated as g5. there's a a lot of customer service type of job in Emirates, either passenger service agent, airport service agent, marhaba service agent, etc.. Im not sure but as far as I know you'll gonna have 2 mornings, 2 afternoon, 2 evenings and 2 offs.. (NOT SURE)anyone please kindly give an insight 
GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dizzzy07

ACertainRomance said:


> Wait for your hrc to get in touch now.... just recently done mine. If your joining date is 1st sept youve got loadsa time.


Oh so is that the final date? What is you joining date matey?


----------



## ACertainRomance

dizzzy07 said:


> Oh so is that the final date? What is you joining date matey?


i guess it depends what job youre doing and what notice you have to work, my joining date came forward by 5 days recently and i am literally around a week and a half away from joining so it could change at anytime.

When i put in my confirmation of resignation i just sat back and awaited the email from my HRC, that took 3 days....


----------



## tk380

Mambo said:


> Hi tk380,
> 
> I am in a similar situation, we might be in a position to somehow help each other out, I will try to send you a PM. I say try as I don't know if both of us have reached/or have to reach the minimum number of posts. FWIW, I have also read all the pages on this thread and found it helpful.


Hi Mambo,
I have just seen your message. Unfortunately I have not received any PM. I am a new comer probably that's why.
How can we get in touch?

tk


----------



## tk380

Hi Mambo,
I have just seen your message. Unfortunately I have not received any PM. I am a new comer probably that's why.
How can we get in touch?

tk


----------



## Mambo

*PM sent*

Sent you a PM


----------



## Ekon

mavericksam if you work hard u will get grade 9 dont listen to anyone , I know it's difficult but life is not easy anyway . I have seen so many Indians in Emirates Headquarter with grade 9. Best of Luck.


----------



## MARRIA1

Hi...
Thanks for the reply. actually i had attended the assessment. Waiting for their response!!! 







jannah1824 said:


> hi marria,
> I wont be working in the airport, I'll be in emirates headquarters, business support position, evaluated as g5. there's a a lot of customer service type of job in Emirates, either passenger service agent, airport service agent, marhaba service agent, etc.. Im not sure but as far as I know you'll gonna have 2 mornings, 2 afternoon, 2 evenings and 2 offs.. (NOT SURE)anyone please kindly give an insight
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## myyankees

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Hey Gemsy62, are you still in HR and Emirates?


----------



## myyankees

ACertainRomance said:


> Been successful for a 7 and the skype was a few basic techie bits about my job role (IT). The assessment day was 2 parts. 1st asked to put together a presentation based on a pre requisite they gave and then a group session to see how you interact with others, neither of these were tech based despite the job role.
> 
> Last thing was a final interview.
> 
> Good luck


Hi, what was the final interview like? was it technical? how many people?


----------



## ACertainRomance

myyankees said:


> Hi, what was the final interview like? was it technical? how many people?


hi,

4 people sat in front of me.

yes, it was some technical but mostly based around how i react to different scenarios within a team working environment and also with difficult users etc. Asked me for lots of examples of how i worked out different problems and so on..

When is your interview?


----------



## myyankees

ACertainRomance said:


> hi,
> 
> 4 people sat in front of me.
> 
> yes, it was some technical but mostly based around how i react to different scenarios within a team working environment and also with difficult users etc. Asked me for lots of examples of how i worked out different problems and so on..
> 
> When is your interview?


I had skype interview around july10, they told me the salary if selected, I asked for more, they said no, but I agreed for the current offer, and haven't heard back since, do you think it's because of Ramadan?
Will my online status change in the career site after the skype interview? it still shows not short listed...

thanks.


----------



## ACertainRomance

myyankees said:


> I had skype interview around july10, they told me the salary if selected, I asked for more, they said no, but I agreed for the current offer, and haven't heard back since, do you think it's because of Ramadan?
> Will my online status change in the career site after the skype interview? it still shows not short listed...
> 
> thanks.


same thing with my salary counter offer 

Possibly because of Ramadan, Dubai moves slowly enough when its not Ramadan from my understanding.... 

For what its worth, my online log in said "not shortlisted" even though i'd been told id got the job for ages so you may well find that it will sort itself out once HR have got back on the case. 

Once HR have emailed you then the entire log in bit changes anyway, you will get the e-contract etc etc.

My timings were...

skype interview early may.

assessment and final interview mid june.


----------



## myyankees

ACertainRomance said:


> same thing with my salary counter offer
> 
> Possibly because of Ramadan, Dubai moves slowly enough when its not Ramadan from my understanding....
> 
> For what its worth, my online log in said "not shortlisted" even though i'd been told id got the job for ages so you may well find that it will sort itself out once HR have got back on the case.
> 
> Once HR have emailed you then the entire log in bit changes anyway, you will get the e-contract etc etc.
> 
> My timings were...
> 
> skype interview early may.
> 
> assessment and final interview mid june.


Have you moved to dubai already?


----------



## ACertainRomance

myyankees said:


> Have you moved to dubai already?


no, everything else done though, i go in a couple of weeks and am currently trying to sell off my life in the UK...


----------



## myyankees

ACertainRomance said:


> no, everything else done though, i go in a couple of weeks and am currently trying to sell off my life in the UK...


Can you PM I have some specific questions to ask...


----------



## raddragon

Kiwi91 said:


> Hey mate, sorry for the late reply, have been very busy since my return. This is going to be a long read lol
> When you arrive, the airport help service is really good and you will be out within 10-15 mins. They will take you right to the hotels bus.
> When i arrived, i had a full day in Dubai, if this is the same for you, take the opportunity to relax and prepare for the interview. I didnt get much sleep due to the time difference. The hotel will be quite close to their office and they ( hotel) provide free bus services to the head office, check with the hotel on the timings (would suggest u get to the head office at least an hr before to get your bearings).
> When you get to the head office, find the careers centre and check in, it is a busy place. They will ask you to take a seat and then will call your name and ask you to goto the second waiting room, few people in here as well but i was lucky enough to meet applicants who applied for the same role. After some time the HR coordinator will come take you through the selection proceedings ( i cannot disclose the specifics in a public forum, you will understand when you go through it, sorry mate). I can tell you that the process is different to other interview procedures i have experienced, dont panic and relax and enjoy the experience, i loved every moment.
> Be positive, the team there understands everyone is nervous.
> Hope this helped mate, good luck!


Good overview of the experience. I've gone through the Skype interview and flying up to Dubai in three weeks. It would be awesome if you could send me a PM - I've got a couple of questions and based on my potential role with Emirates (you will understand in the PM) I would love to get a bit more specific information.

Can anyone advise as to whether you can get your airfares extended to have a couple of extra days in Dubai? I go up for the assessment for 2 days and I really want to experience some of the local culture.


----------



## myyankees

raddragon said:


> Good overview of the experience. I've gone through the Skype interview and flying up to Dubai in three weeks. It would be awesome if you could send me a PM - I've got a couple of questions and based on my potential role with Emirates (you will understand in the PM) I would love to get a bit more specific information.
> 
> Can anyone advise as to whether you can get your airfares extended to have a couple of extra days in Dubai? I go up for the assessment for 2 days and I really want to experience some of the local culture.


Hey Mate,
When did you complete your skype interview? If you don't mind, kindly give me some timelines..

Thanks.


----------



## raddragon

myyankees said:


> Hey Mate,
> When did you complete your skype interview? If you don't mind, kindly give me some timelines..
> 
> Thanks.


Around 2 weeks ago. I got the email a few days later to head up in three weeks. I've got my leave booked to go.


----------



## myyankees

raddragon said:


> Around 2 weeks ago. I got the email a few days later to head up in three weeks. I've got my leave booked to go.


Cool, is it a technical position?


----------



## raddragon

myyankees said:


> Cool, is it a technical position?


Not a technical position, office job. I'd be keen to hear from anyone on any important research I should look into before I get up there for the assessment.


----------



## Suong

Hi everyone , 
I had my final interview on 22th July . My position is airport services agent .
some people who attended the same interview as me ,they received their email for the job offer or waiting list . But me and other people still waiting for email. 
I am really nervous . I don't know whether I am fail or pass.
Is there anyone can help me to explain this situation ?


----------



## Suong

Ishika said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> 
> Today I received my golden call from emirates. They sent me my e-contract.  :clap2:. I am soooo happy.
> 
> 28th May - Assessment (English test and document collection)
> 04th June - Final Interview
> 02nd July - Sent E - contract
> 
> 
> If you guys need more info please message me. I wish you guys all the best.. lane:


I had my final interview on 22 th July for airport services agent .
Some people who attended that interview , they received email for job offer or waiting list . But me and other people still waiting for their email. I took 2 week since my FI . Could you help me to explain this situation ? I am wondering whether I am fail or pass . Thank you very much !


----------



## MARRIA1

hi friends...

Anybody had attended assessment for customer service on july 24th. And got selected for the final? Any response from emirates? In how many days they will send rejection letters? Actually till now no news. Still waiting....


----------



## I_have_a_dream

Hi!
Anyone got DOJ 18th of August, for customer service?


----------



## tranzmigrator

raddragon said:


> Good overview of the experience. I've gone through the Skype interview and flying up to Dubai in three weeks. It would be awesome if you could send me a PM - I've got a couple of questions and based on my potential role with Emirates (you will understand in the PM) I would love to get a bit more specific information.
> 
> Can anyone advise as to whether you can get your airfares extended to have a couple of extra days in Dubai? I go up for the assessment for 2 days and I really want to experience some of the local culture.


Well - their deal is - that if you don't make it through the 'assessment' day, that they'll book you on the next available flight back home (which could be as early as the same evening!). 

I'm sure you can call the Emirates help desk and get your tickets extended for a charge, in the interim. 

You'll also have to scout out a good hotel either at or close to the city's center. The one you'll be provided is next to the airport (but a cab drive away from anything!) and very close to HQ - which is important.


----------



## ACertainRomance

does anyone know how emirates pay your accomodation allowance? Is it via cheque, cash or direct into your bank account?


----------



## tranzmigrator

ACertainRomance said:


> does anyone know how emirates pay your accomodation allowance? Is it via cheque, cash or direct into your bank account?


A cheque for your advance, or bank account - if you are opting out of the advance .......


----------



## ACertainRomance

cheers mate, 

i intend to find my own accomodation so will be taking the 6 months accomodation allowance advance i guess... how long do cheques take to clear on average in Dubai?


----------



## tranzmigrator

ACertainRomance said:


> cheers mate,
> 
> i intend to find my own accomodation so will be taking the 6 months accomodation allowance advance i guess... how long do cheques take to clear on average in Dubai?


Local cheques are pretty quick - less than 7 days max! 
Foreign cheques/demand drafts/etc. are a KILLER - which i found out the hard way! ... takes more than 21 days to encash!!


----------



## ACertainRomance

good tip!! thanks.


----------



## MARRIA1

I_have_a_dream said:


> Hi!
> Anyone got DOJ 18th of August, for customer service?


hi... 

Congrats!!!! You got selected for customer service? which grade? what did they tell about working patterns? about shift? If you know the exact timings of shift please share..


----------



## I_have_a_dream

Thanks Marria1!

Im travelling on the 16th, and the training is supposed to start on the 18th.
I was wondering if someone here could be my batch mate  
I dont know anything about the shift roster, but I'll share as soon as I find out.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## fioppy

*Any one in Grade 7 or IT*

I found this post a very informative. I was contacted for the first time on 5th of August for a Skype interview. however I missed to check my email as they have contacted me in my old one. Then they contacted me 2 days later on my phone to double check if I could receive that Invitation for Interview.

I was asked for the expected Salary too. The grade I was offered is EK 7. Does anyone know what is the average salary for this grade?

I'm waiting their confirmation As I have answered all their questions and confirmed the initial schedule for the skype interview which was given by them.

I have a big hope to have this change in my life.


----------



## MARRIA1

I_have_a_dream said:


> Thanks Marria1!
> 
> Im travelling on the 16th, and the training is supposed to start on the 18th.
> I was wondering if someone here could be my batch mate
> I dont know anything about the shift roster, but I'll share as soon as I find out.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Hi I_have_a_dream,

Thanks for your reply. All the best for your training. keep posting your experiences...


----------



## myyankees

fioppy said:


> I found this post a very informative. I was contacted for the first time on 5th of August for a Skype interview. however I missed to check my email as they have contacted me in my old one. Then they contacted me 2 days later on my phone to double check if I could receive that Invitation for Interview.
> 
> I was asked for the expected Salary too. The grade I was offered is EK 7. Does anyone know what is the average salary for this grade?
> 
> I'm waiting their confirmation As I have answered all their questions and confirmed the initial schedule for the skype interview which was given by them.
> 
> I have a big hope to have this change in my life.


EK07 is a lower grade, within IT, I think it's for Help desk type role. Did you complete your Skype interview?


----------



## fioppy

myyankees said:


> EK07 is a lower grade, within IT, I think it's for Help desk type role. Did you complete your Skype interview?


Hey Thank you!
The skype interview supposed to be one day this week. However the title was Senior IT Engineer. Anywhere else when you combine Senior with engineering the package should somehow be competitive at least for local markets.

What is the title for the team of SD? and what is the salary range for EK07?


----------



## myyankees

fioppy said:


> Hey Thank you!
> The skype interview supposed to be one day this week. However the title was Senior IT Engineer. Anywhere else when you combine Senior with engineering the package should somehow be competitive at least for local markets.
> 
> What is the title for the team of SD? and what is the salary range for EK07?


So you were told your salary and grade before the skype interview? I think you also have to go to Dubai for a follow up assessment for two days, did they schedule that yet?


----------



## fioppy

myyankees said:


> So you were told your salary and grade before the skype interview? I think you also have to go to Dubai for a follow up assessment for two days, did they schedule that yet?


Dear you have misunderstood my point. The skype which is the first interview is not held yet. it is scheduled to be this thursday.
They have asked me about the expectation in an Email and did not enclose any salary information. Any idea what is the Salary range for this grade?


----------



## myyankees

fioppy said:


> Dear you have misunderstood my point. The skype which is the first interview is not held yet. it is scheduled to be this thursday.
> They have asked me about the expectation in an Email and did not enclose any salary information. Any idea what is the Salary range for this grade?


Alright, Thursday, good luck. From my understanding, the total for an EK07 is about 15K a month, including accommodation and transport. Not sure if that is what your expectation is... I have heard they rarely negotiate on the salary...


----------



## fioppy

myyankees said:


> Alright, Thursday, good luck. From my understanding, the total for an EK07 is about 15K a month, including accommodation and transport. Not sure if that is what your expectation is... I have heard they rarely negotiate on the salary...


This is what I'm receiving now from my current employer.
I will be waiting for the interview. Maybe it holds some surprises.

I cross my fingers and i hope for the best!


----------



## myyankees

fioppy said:


> This is what I'm receiving now from my current employer.
> I will be waiting for the interview. Maybe it holds some surprises.
> 
> I cross my fingers and i hope for the best!



Good luck, let us know hot it goes...


----------



## fioppy

myyankees said:


> Good luck, let us know hot it goes...


Wohoo, I'm done.
The only issue is that I couldnt show my interest in the job i'm interviewed for. I was okey i like to continue. I hope this does not matter.
How long do you think it will take them now to get back ?


----------



## ACertainRomance

Usually within a week or 2.....


----------



## myyankees

fioppy said:


> Wohoo, I'm done.
> The only issue is that I couldnt show my interest in the job i'm interviewed for. I was okey i like to continue. I hope this does not matter.
> How long do you think it will take them now to get back ?



That's cool. How did it go? how was your interview? by the way, what does your status on www.emiratesgroupcareers.com show as? let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## ACertainRomance

myyankees said:


> That's cool. How did it go? how was your interview? by the way, what does your status on www.emiratesgroupcareers.com show as? let us know.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats not always accurate at this point.... mine said not short listed for ages and i got the job...


----------



## myyankees

ACertainRomance said:


> Thats not always accurate at this point.... mine said not short listed for ages and i got the job...


Interesting, many people have different view points on that. So when are you starting?


----------



## fioppy

myyankees said:


> That's cool. How did it go? how was your interview? by the way, what does your status on www.emiratesgroupcareers.com show as? let us know.
> 
> Thanks.


It was cool, but I was back from night shift and had the interview immediately, I hope that did not affect the over all interview. while we are still in skype i couldnt show my maximum interest. However working for the EK is amazing experience in all ways.

interview questions was from my CV as they need to be sure that anything you included is a real experience. they act as they wonder and is that true ... etc.

my status is (under review) since the first call.


----------



## fioppy

ACertainRomance said:


> Thats not always accurate at this point.... mine said not short listed for ages and i got the job...


Guys, seeing this interview and how the candidates cooperate together is an amazing sense of honor. I really wish to meet these people who are helping with their inputs in near future if we joined the same comp.

bytheway, I was born in UAE and I can help expats.


----------



## myyankees

fioppy said:


> It was cool, but I was back from night shift and had the interview immediately, I hope that did not affect the over all interview. while we are still in skype i couldnt show my maximum interest. However working for the EK is amazing experience in all ways.
> 
> interview questions was from my CV as they need to be sure that anything you included is a real experience. they act as they wonder and is that true ... etc.
> 
> my status is (under review) since the first call.


Interesting, some have told it's showing not short listed, anyway, keep us posted on the progress...


----------



## ACertainRomance

myyankees said:


> Interesting, many people have different view points on that. So when are you starting?


really soon for me, i fly tonight and need to get a move on today...


----------



## fazk

Do you still work with EK ?


----------



## fioppy

ACertainRomance said:


> really soon for me, i fly tonight and need to get a move on today...


Welcome to Dubai. You are going to love the place and people.


----------



## ACertainRomance

Thanks


----------



## dizzzy07

Hello people, 

How many days prior to depature do we get the the visa?


----------



## fioppy

dizzzy07 said:


> Hello people,
> 
> How many days prior to depature do we get the the visa?


With emirates airlines, Visa can be issued on the same day because they are member company to the government. so the process is different for them unless you are from certain counties.


----------



## Toughnut

*EMIRATES/ DNATA job, help required*

Hi ..

I have recently been offered a grade 7 in EMIRATES. Can you guys highlight what are the important things I need to look for in the contract and can I ask for some extra allowances/ salary upgrade as I am not quite satisfied with the offer .. Of course I cant disclose the offer details but if any one can help as to what is the max one can get in that grade. And how good is the company accommodation.

Thanks


----------



## Toughnut

*Emirates new job, help required*

Hi ..

I have recently been offered a grade 7 in EMIRATES. Can you guys highlight what are the important things I need to look for in the contract and can I ask for some extra allowances/ salary upgrade as I am not quite satisfied with the offer .. Of course I cant disclose the offer details but if any one can help as to what is the max one can get in that grade. And how good is the company accommodation.

Thanks


----------



## NjxNA

Few points:

- Allowances are fixed and not negotiable
- As grade 7 you are only entitled to Accommodation and Transportation allowance
- Good luck in negotiating your basic salary
- Al Quoz company accommodation is bad, with the allowance only you would get a 2 bedroom apt in the same area
- No one knows about the official salary bands, for any grade (unless you work in HR/Finance dept)

As last tip, check the related topic, is full of information


----------



## Toughnut

Thanks Man ... 
Can u share the related topic link u are talking abt. 
Also can you advice abt the promotion policies ? And is salary for a grade 7 is sufficient to manage a family of 3 people ?


----------



## ACertainRomance

Its the emirates dnata thread. 

Salary is pretty much non negotiable.

A family of 3 on it would be incredibly difficult but i guess it depends on your life style. It works for me as its just me and the wife and she also works.

As grade 7 you also get medical as well as the usual emirates perks.

Finally, al quoz, the apts are supposed to be ok but the area isnt the best... 

Good luck


----------



## blizanac82

Hi to all,

This is my first post here.  
I had FI for GS in January and my application status is "Under Review". Is anyone on "hold on" so looooooong, as me? 
Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Toughnut

Thanks.. I appreciate .. My wife will be looking for work once she also lands in Dubai .. I hope she would not need any special permit to work as she will be der on my sponsored visa.. She is a writer by profession ..


----------



## ACertainRomance

Toughnut said:


> Thanks.. I appreciate .. My wife will be looking for work once she also lands in Dubai .. I hope she would not need any special permit to work as she will be der on my sponsored visa.. She is a writer by profession ..


If you sponser her she'll be able work as well without having to do the visa run every month.


----------



## MINHTRAN

Hey everyone! I'm going to Dubai on 27th August, my training will start on 4th September!Anyone going there on that day??


----------



## dizzzy07

MINHTRAN said:


> Hey everyone! I'm going to Dubai on 27th August, my training will start on 4th September!Anyone going there on that day??


Whats thw position and did u get the visa mate??


----------



## raddragon

MINHTRAN said:


> Hey everyone! I'm going to Dubai on 27th August, my training will start on 4th September!Anyone going there on that day??


Cool, I have my assessment on 26 & 27 August.


----------



## MINHTRAN

dizzzy07 said:


> Whats thw position and did u get the visa mate??


Airport services agent! I work at checking and boarding!how about you??


----------



## MINHTRAN

raddragon said:


> Cool, I have my assessment on 26 & 27 August.


Goodluck mate! What position are u going for?


----------



## rockinguy

Hi Every One,

how are you all, well why everyone is quite .. have u all started working  ??

well my Application is on HOLD. its been approved and I got a reply that its on hold for next available vacancy its been a month now .. how long do i need to wait more 

well ... again HI to everyone.

Regards


----------



## Greenolive

NjxNA said:


> Few points:
> 
> - Allowances are fixed and not negotiable
> - As grade 7 you are only entitled to Accommodation and Transportation allowance
> - Good luck in negotiating your basic salary
> - Al Quoz company accommodation is bad, with the allowance only you would get a 2 bedroom apt in the same area
> - No one knows about the official salary bands, for any grade (unless you work in HR/Finance dept)
> 
> As last tip, check the related topic, is full of information


Hi,
what is the issue of al quoz apartments? would it be furnished and how about its quality, comfort facilities around? also is it far from the back office location?
do you know how much accommodation allowance do they provide for EK9 & 10 ?


----------



## ACertainRomance

Greenolive said:


> Hi,
> what is the issue of al quoz apartments? would it be furnished and how about its quality, comfort facilities around? also is it far from the back office location?
> do you know how much accommodation allowance do they provide for EK9 & 10 ?


I think its more location.....

Grade 9 and 10, whilst im unsure of amount im sure its more than generous at that grade...


----------



## NjxNA

ACertainRomance said:


> I think its more location.....
> 
> Grade 9 and 10, whilst im unsure of amount im sure its more than generous at that grade...


Indeed up to Grade8 you'll get the accommodation in Al Quoz, no idea for G9 and G10... 
For the allowance totally no idea, but on top of that they have exclusive benefits like use of the clinic and pension fund that lower grades don't get...


----------



## MARRIA1

Hi friends....

Have any one applied and attend assssment for *" Data Analysis Supervisor " post which closed on july 7nth.* . do any one had status change for that one?


----------



## marychristang

Hi marria,

Where on the same status still waiting. Which position did you applied for?

Thanks


----------



## MARRIA1

marychristang said:


> Hi marria,
> 
> Where on the same status still waiting. Which position did you applied for?
> 
> Thanks


Hi marychristang,

Actually my stauts for Data Analysis Supervisor says "under review" for one month. actually that add had closed on july 7nth. What about you?


----------



## H.mohamed

Hello Everybody,

I'm new to this forum and I'd like to thank you all for helping each other.

I applied online for the position of Senior Web Content Executive on 18th June then I was sent a translation test on 10th July. I emailed the test back on 13th July and I received an email today that I was shortlisted for Skype interview on 26th August next week. Now I have some questions:

1- Does anyone have an idea about Skype interview questions? Are they technical or general to all positions? I don't need detailed explanation but any examples would be much appreciated.

2- Do you know what would be the next steps? Will I have to travel for the final interview?

3- Do you have any idea about the expected timeline and joining date based on the data I provided.

I apologize for the too many questions, but I see everyone here is very helpful 

Thank you all.


----------



## ACertainRomance

i'm not web but am IT....

my skype was technical... 

after that, if successful, they fly you out for assessment and final interview...

time wise, no one really knows, it depends how quickly they need your position filled and how soon you can go... it seems to vary wildly for people to be honest....

for me, it was 8 months from application to start date but only 3 months from skype interview to start date...

good luck


----------



## H.mohamed

ACertainRomance said:


> i'm not web but am IT....
> 
> my skype was technical...
> 
> after that, if successful, they fly you out for assessment and final interview...
> 
> time wise, no one really knows, it depends how quickly they need your position filled and how soon you can go... it seems to vary wildly for people to be honest....
> 
> for me, it was 8 months from application to start date but only 3 months from skype interview to start date...
> 
> good luck


Hi ACertainRomance,

Many thanks for the quick reply and valuable information. It seems that the recruitment process with Emirates is really long 

I assume you have joined already, correct? I wish you all the best


----------



## ACertainRomance

Yes i have joined. Thanks


----------



## AIRFORCE007

Does anyone know what is the salary offered at grade 8 in EK..


----------



## vildadalen

AIRFORCE007 said:


> Does anyone know what is the salary offered at grade 8 in EK..


I would say it depends on your department. I have heard 12-15 k as basic salary. 7500 housing allowance and 1000 transport allowance. Education I think 20k per kid up to 3 kids. Medical and insurance are standard. Beside unlimited discounted ID tickets 90 and 50. 

Disclaimer: this is what I heard and not absolutely true. 

I am however interested to know the salary and benefits for grade 9 and 10 within IT with western passport and experience. 
Salary and grades feels like a mystery in EK.


----------



## myyankees

*EK - Interview Process*

Hello all,
Has anyone had a skype interview recently for a technical position with EK? If so, when? and have you heard back? if yes, how long did it take after the skype interview.

Thanks...


----------



## tk380

vildadalen said:


> I would say it depends on your department. I have heard 12-15 k as basic salary. 7500 housing allowance and 1000 transport allowance. Education I think 20k per kid up to 3 kids. Medical and insurance are standard. Beside unlimited discounted ID tickets 90 and 50.
> 
> Disclaimer: this is what I heard and not absolutely true.
> 
> I am however interested to know the salary and benefits for grade 9 and 10 within IT with western passport and experience.
> Salary and grades feels like a mystery in EK.


Hi,

I've very recently had my grade 9 assessment centre and interview in DXB. At the moment I am waiting for the CALL.
I have asked for a basic salary which is well above the range you find as an indication on these pages. Although I have been asked to justify my expectations, they have not seemed too bothered. If they want you they will came up with a deal attractive to you.


----------



## NjxNA

H.mohamed said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I'd like to thank you all for helping each other.
> 
> I applied online for the position of Senior Web Content Executive on 18th June then I was sent a translation test on 10th July. I emailed the test back on 13th July and I received an email today that I was shortlisted for Skype interview on 26th August next week. Now I have some questions:
> 
> 1- Does anyone have an idea about Skype interview questions? Are they technical or general to all positions? I don't need detailed explanation but any examples would be much appreciated.
> 
> 2- Do you know what would be the next steps? Will I have to travel for the final interview?
> 
> 3- Do you have any idea about the expected timeline and joining date based on the data I provided.
> 
> I apologize for the too many questions, but I see everyone here is very helpful
> 
> Thank you all.


1. It's mainly general questions, you'll have an interview with one or more specialists, most likely in English and Arabic

2.If successful you'll be invited for a face to face interview. Yes, you'll be required to travel to Dubai.

3.It's Emirates, no timelines :-D


----------



## H.mohamed

NjxNA said:


> 1. It's mainly general questions, you'll have an interview with one or more specialists, most likely in English and Arabic
> 
> 2.If successful you'll be invited for a face to face interview. Yes, you'll be required to travel to Dubai.
> 
> 3.It's Emirates, no timelines :-D


Thank you very much NjxNA for your reply.
I had my Skype interview on Monday 26 August. Everything went well, and the interviewer was a lady from my department. She asked questions about my experience in translation and content, in addition to few general questions. Moreover, she gave me a comprehensive overview about the job and its duties.

Now, do you think the next step would be just final interview in Dubai, or it will be accompanied by assessment tests? I would appreciate giving me some details.

By the way, do you work as Content Executive, or other job in Emirates Airline?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## NjxNA

I hope she was nice with you 
I do work in the same department; if successful, unless the procedure is different for Arabic speakers, you won't have to do any additional assessment but only the face to face interview with one of the managers here in Dubai.


----------



## H.mohamed

NjxNA said:


> I hope she was nice with you
> I do work in the same department; if successful, unless the procedure is different for Arabic speakers, you won't have to do any additional assessment but only the face to face interview with one of the managers here in Dubai.


That is wonderful, I finally found a colleague 
She was really nice to me. In terms of work, I was told that I'll be handling content of all supported languages, however translation will be for my native language. So I believe the interview process will be the same for all languages of this department.

Was your final interview with HR or technical manager? Do you remember any questions?

I apologize for asking too many questions and can't thank you enough for all valuable info


----------



## NjxNA

The final interview is with both HR representative and the manager.
Questions are the generic interview ones I am pretty sure you heard all over the years... they will go through the online application you did so be prepared on that as well in terms of past work experiences.

Don't worry about the questions, that's why this topic is here


----------



## rikriki

fioppy said:


> Wohoo, I'm done.
> The only issue is that I couldnt show my interest in the job i'm interviewed for. I was okey i like to continue. I hope this does not matter.
> How long do you think it will take them now to get back ?


Mabrook to you!

I recently joined Emirates group IT division and the process normally takes two weeks after the interview process, sometimes it goes up to 1 month..

Make sure also that you hired directly by emirates so that you will get the benefits of discounted airfare tickets!


----------



## rikriki

myyankees said:


> Hello all,
> Has anyone had a skype interview recently for a technical position with EK? If so, when? and have you heard back? if yes, how long did it take after the skype interview.
> 
> Thanks...


I had a skype interview with them but not recently, i think it was 6 mos. ago 

I believe it depends if they have a lot of people to be interview on the same position. They normally finished all the interviews first before they choose the right candidate. If you are the last person to be interviewed on that position then expect at least two weeks.. Its better for you to ask when can you hear an answer from them on your skype interview. In that way you will have an idea if there are more people to be interviewed on that position.


----------



## rikriki

Greenolive said:


> Hi,
> what is the issue of al quoz apartments? would it be furnished and how about its quality, comfort facilities around? also is it far from the back office location?
> do you know how much accommodation allowance do they provide for EK9 & 10 ?


Al Quoz apartments is very far.. i dont have any idea if it is furnished already, what i do know is that cabin crew apartments are furnished and they have very strict rules in the building.. It is better if you just take the housing allowance and find your own accommodation near to your office location.


----------



## H.mohamed

NjxNA said:


> The final interview is with both HR representative and the manager.
> Questions are the generic interview ones I am pretty sure you heard all over the years... they will go through the online application you did so be prepared on that as well in terms of past work experiences.
> 
> Don't worry about the questions, that's why this topic is here


Many thanks for your input, much appreciated. 
I wish you all the best, and who knows, we might work soon together


----------



## bangloboy

vildadalen said:


> I would say it depends on your department. I have heard 12-15 k as basic salary. 7500 housing allowance and 1000 transport allowance. Education I think 20k per kid up to 3 kids. Medical and insurance are standard. Beside unlimited discounted ID tickets 90 and 50.
> 
> Disclaimer: this is what I heard and not absolutely true.
> 
> I am however interested to know the salary and benefits for grade 9 and 10 within IT with western passport and experience.
> Salary and grades feels like a mystery in EK.


I mentioned the more or less numbers on this thread - search thru it

For grade 9 benefits housing is 140k per year and the salary range is 14-20k basic. Transport is 1k. 660dhms for grade 8. Schools are similar for grade 8 and 9. Travel benefits now is the same across grade 8-10. Having a western passport doesn't matter. It all depends on what you bring to the company!!! And also very department based as well. Good luck


----------



## vildadalen

bangloboy said:


> I mentioned the more or less numbers on this thread - search thru it
> 
> For grade 9 benefits housing is 140k per year and the salary range is 14-20k basic. Transport is 1k. 660dhms for grade 8. Schools are similar for grade 8 and 9. Travel benefits now is the same across grade 8-10. Having a western passport doesn't matter. It all depends on what you bring to the company!!! And also very department based as well. Good luck


Thank you so much. I have already got an initial offer for a grade 9 and I have to respond soon. I still need to negotiate the basic salary since it was not according to my expectation. How much do you think I can ask for if the basic is 14k? How many percent one can request extra?


----------



## bangloboy

vildadalen said:


> Thank you so much. I have already got an initial offer for a grade 9 and I have to respond soon. I still need to negotiate the basic salary since it was not according to my expectation. How much do you think I can ask for if the basic is 14k? How many percent one can request extra?


I can't teach u negotiation skills as we are not the same ppl 

That depends on what you feel you deserve and how much experience and position u r going for! Good luck


----------



## vildadalen

bangloboy said:


> I can't teach u negotiation skills as we are not the same ppl
> 
> That depends on what you feel you deserve and how much experience and position u r going for! Good luck


Thank you. I know how to negotiate. I was wondering about the acceptable percentage for this grade since they probably have salary ranges. I understand the allowances maybe the same and cannot be negotiated. But the basic salary maybe discussed. 

Ps. I don't get what you mean by saying "we aren't the same ppl"!


----------



## bangloboy

vildadalen said:


> Thank you. I know how to negotiate. I was wondering about the acceptable percentage for this grade since they probably have salary ranges. I understand the allowances maybe the same and cannot be negotiated. But the basic salary maybe discussed.
> 
> Ps. I don't get what you mean by saying "we aren't the same ppl"!


LOL I didn't mean to offend - "not same" I meant everyone has their own abilities and skills and I can't give tips to someone as my negotiation skills might not be same as yours (good or bad)  


Good luck and let me know if u have any questions. What position are you going in for?


----------



## nm62

I have read as many pages of this thread as much it was possible for me. 

I have registered on Ek website on i think 29th July, 2013 after coming across a very interesting vacancy.

My status for one of the same level job has been changed to under review on 29th August, 2013.

I am an expat in UAE on residence visa. 

I hope i get a quicker response than those not in the country. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## felicetta76

hi!! my husband recieved an offer from Emirates, as maintenance engineer T02-T04... What EK grade is it ? Thank u very much for helping me!!


----------



## bangloboy

felicetta76 said:


> hi!! my husband recieved an offer from Emirates, as maintenance engineer T02-T04... What EK grade is it ? Thank u very much for helping me!!


If he has been offered it will clearly state it!!


----------



## felicetta76

Thank u!!!
muble!! In the offer there is grade T02-T04 but we don't know which is the equivalent EK grade ... i.e T01= EK ? Maybe engineering dept. grades are stated in TE instead of Ek... MAYBE...


----------



## bangloboy

Ah I got u - I believe T02-T04 corresponds to EK8-EK10

Thanks


----------



## felicetta76

Thank u so much for the clarification. We are seriusly in doubt about to accept or not their offer...it's doent's seem bad but neither a great chanche in the economic terms.


----------



## saraswat

felicetta76 said:


> Thank u so much for the clarification. We are seriusly in doubt about to accept or not their offer...it's doent's seem bad but neither a great chanche in the economic terms.


Honest advice ... when I need doubt, stay where you are, read through the forum and you will find there exist so many hidden/unexpected issues here that you might ultimately come to the realization that staying was better ...

p.s: advice given not knowing your present situation or the amount offered here ...


----------



## felicetta76

i see! Thank u too for your helpful advice.so kind and honest opinion!! we 'll take our time ti reach a good decision!!


----------



## bangloboy

saraswat said:


> Honest advice ... when I need doubt, stay where you are, read through the forum and you will find there exist so many hidden/unexpected issues here that you might ultimately come to the realization that staying was better ...
> 
> p.s: advice given not knowing your present situation or the amount offered here ...


I agree with sarawasat - its not all gold. If you are content at home then be it else don't forget u are moving completely to a new place! EK is a good company but don't forget u r moving to a new world! Good luck!


----------



## bangloboy

felicetta76 said:


> Thank u!!!
> muble!! In the offer there is grade T02-T04 but we don't know which is the equivalent EK grade ... i.e T01= EK ? Maybe engineering dept. grades are stated in TE instead of Ek... MAYBE...


I was at work today your grade might be higher under EK  so I think it could be EK9-EK12 -- I would clarify with HR

Thanks


----------



## ekhopeful

How's EK do background checking for all staff ? I heard that they spend sometime for this ?


----------



## rockinguy

Hi All,

it seems every one has got their Jobs  , why every one is so Quite... well i am still waiting for some golden call as I have been put on Hold  .. 

Regards


----------



## rockinguy

*Hello Every One*

Hi All,

it seems every one has got their Jobs  , why every one is so Quite... well i am still waiting for some golden call as I have been put on Hold  .. 

Regards


----------



## bangloboy

ekhopeful said:


> How's EK do background checking for all staff ? I heard that they spend sometime for this ?


For what purpose? Do u mean meds or qualifications or references?

All this is very dependent on grade and position


----------



## ekhopeful

like checking if you committed crimes in the past, if you submitted legal docs etccc ...


----------



## felicetta76

*Thanks everybody!!*
Sure !! HR coordinator... good idea!!


----------



## nm62

rockinguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> it seems every one has got their Jobs  , why every one is so Quite... well i am still waiting for some golden call as I have been put on Hold  ..
> 
> Regards


could you please tell me how many days do they take to call for assessement changing it to under review.


----------



## Brizzle3000

bangloboy, could you give some detail into your 2 day interview and assessment? I am flying to Dubai in mid Sept to interview for a corporate job (non flight crew) as an EK.08. I applied online and had skype interview then was shortlisted to fly to Dubai. Any advice that might help me prepare is much appreciated.


----------



## Brizzle3000

ms_smart23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new here.. Just joined!
> 
> I just want to enquire about interview & recruitment processes of EK Group. I was interviewed by them last week. I had gone through an assessment & two face-to-face & one skype interviews with them. At the end of the final interview, I was told that an HR will be in touch for next process. Though I know i should have asked them how long would it take, but just forgot to ask this question at the final interview. Now it's been one week & haven't heard from them yet.
> 
> I would like to know if any of you here have an idea how long would it take them to reply. How much chances are there to be hired since I did reach to the final interview? And even if iam not hired, would they email & inform regarding that?
> 
> It would be nice if you guys can give an insight.


Could you provide more detail into what your assessment and interview was like? I have an in person 2 day interview and assessment coming up and I can not find any information for non flight crew postings. 

Thanks!!


----------



## anishstark

Hi All, 

New to the forum and my first post 

I applied for an IT Manager role at Emirates. I have received an Email advising I have been shortlisted. I have been sent the JD and T&C's. I have been asked to confirm interest and let them know my monthly salary (tax free) and my expected salary. I have been given a date and time for a Skype interview.

I note on the JD the grade stated is EK09.

I have a few questions which I would be grateful if fellow members good answer.

1) What is the salary ranges for Grade EK09, so I know what I may be able to ask for / negotiate.

2) What happens after the Skype interview, I guess they will see if they are happy and invite me for a face to face interview?



Many Thanks.


Kind Regards, 




Anish


----------



## curious_onlooker

*Hey!!*



Brizzle3000 said:


> bangloboy, could you give some detail into your 2 day interview and assessment? I am flying to Dubai in mid Sept to interview for a corporate job (non flight crew) as an EK.08. I applied online and had skype interview then was shortlisted to fly to Dubai. Any advice that might help me prepare is much appreciated.


Hi, can I ask what profile you were interviewed for? You see I've also recently given an interview for EK8 grade but haven't heard back yet. Thanks!  
And All the very Best! May the force be with you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Brizzle3000

curious_onlooker said:


> Hi, can I ask what profile you were interviewed for? You see I've also recently given an interview for EK8 grade but haven't heard back yet. Thanks!
> And All the very Best! May the force be with you :fingerscrossed:



The role is a learning and development specialist. Which profile were you looking into? Is your 2 day in Sept as well?


----------



## curious_onlooker

Brizzle3000 said:


> The role is a learning and development specialist. Which profile were you looking into? Is your 2 day in Sept as well?


My profile is for IT operations. I havent yet received any feedback. :attention:
Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anishstark

Hi All, 

Could someone advise what the'in hand' salary bracket is for Grade EK09 please?

Thank you in advance


----------



## anishstark

Hi, 

Does anyone know what the latest salary brackets are for various Graders? I was particularly interested in Grade 9.

Thanks in advance





bangloboy said:


> This is from another thread - approximations - I could be wrong - the thread was in 2010 so might be higher now because the number you mentioned looks to fall in the 2010 Grade 4:
> 
> Grade-16
> 38,228-79,680
> Grade-15
> 28,416-49,159
> Grade-14
> 21,581-37,120
> Grade-13
> 18,108-30,965
> Grade-12
> 15,837-26,923
> Grade-11
> 13,724-23,193
> Grade-10
> 11,504-19,328
> Grade-9
> 9,148-15,278
> Grade-8
> 7,802-12,952
> Grade-7
> 6,059-9,998
> Grade-6
> 4,697-7,703
> Grade-5
> 3,510-5,721
> Grade-4
> 2,243-3,634
> Grade-3
> 1,693-2,742
> Grade-2
> 1,301-2,108
> Grade-1
> 1,051-1,703


----------



## troxy

Hi,

I have gone through Emirates Skype interview for a Senior IT Systems Support position and I would like to know how Emirates assess the selected candidates in Dubai. Would there be anyone to enlighten me how things happen when it comes to Emirates IT assessment days?

Could anyone let me know what kind of assessment is carried out by Emirates on the assessment day? Is it technical or non technical? Is it a written assessment or some other form of testing? What type of interviews do they usually hold for IT staff? Are they group interviews or individual interviews? Appreciate if anyone could give me some insight based on their experience.

Thanks


----------



## vildadalen

I have gone through the assessment days for an almost technical it role successfully. The assessment consisted of 2 days. 

First day: 
attend at emirates career center at 7 o'clock in the morning. I arrived the same day at 4:00 am and could hardly sleep 2 hours due my tight flight schedule. 

Please observe times are approximate  

7:00 register at the reception we were about 8 candidates and I think we were to be interviewed for the same position. 

8:00 we have been asked to prepare a business case from a task using PowerPoint in one hour. Believe me this one is tough 

08:30 group discussion and role play in front of a panel of 5 ppl from EK. This one is to asses your interpersonal skills. My advice is listen and interact was others. Don't be silent and don't talk all the time. Give the others chance and if it is a management position try to delegate and drive the conversation to show your management skills 

9:00 each candidate presented their PowerPoint created previously in 20 minutes including the questions. You should stick to the time cause this is an assessment as well to check if you manage your times. 

A couple of ppl drop off after that exercise. If you are successful they will be sending an email or call you the same day to make some psychometric tests online and tell the time for final interview the next day. 

1500. They might take you for a tour to the accommodation building and the medical center 

Second day:

9:00 Logic test 20 minutes to answer 40 questions 
11:00 An interview with psychologist to go through the tests you have done the day before. 

13:00 Final interview more about your experience and previous accomplishments 

Good luck




troxy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have gone through Emirates Skype interview for a Senior IT Systems Support position and I would like to know how Emirates assess the selected candidates in Dubai. Would there be anyone to enlighten me how things happen when it comes to Emirates IT assessment days?
> 
> Could anyone let me know what kind of assessment is carried out by Emirates on the assessment day? Is it technical or non technical? Is it a written assessment or some other form of testing? What type of interviews do they usually hold for IT staff? Are they group interviews or individual interviews? Appreciate if anyone could give me some insight based on their experience.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dimflo

Hello,

First of all I would like to thank everyone contributing to this amazing thread. I spent a few hours going through the pages here, and I have to say that I was definitely a great + during my EK recruiting process. All ended up great as I was offered a Gr08 job and I will relocate to Dubai asap 

I was wondering if you guys could help me with a few questions I have:

1. I understand that Emirates is not using a preferred financial institute (bank) - *which one would you recommend based on customer experience?*

2. As a Gr08 I was offered company accommodation (Al Quoz), or accommodation allowance (7.5K/month) - I decided to take the accommodation allowance. Everyone keeps recommending "Downtown Dubai" area for apartment renting (I just need a studio or 1 bedroom as I don't have a wife and/or kids). *Any other areas with good proximity to metro and relatively close distance (<30mins) driving to EK HQ? *

3. When renting an apartment I should take a good look at: contract details, payment details, maintenance (I should try to get the landlord to include this in the contract - especially for a/c), utilities (included or not), make sure the place has at least one good source of natural light (windows), furnished or not, parking space, proximity to grocery and/or s/m - *anything else I should be extra careful about?*

3. EK also told me that I will be able to rent a car (most likely with a discounted price) using the EK card. I am still waiting for them to provide some additional info on that card. *If anyone could send me a few lines about the card in the meanwhile, it would be greatly appreciated.*

Overall, I have hundreds of questions, but I will take it one step at the time. First step = fly to Dubai and kick-off my new role. 

Thank you very much in advance for you help guys!


----------



## troxy

vildadalen said:


> I have gone through the assessment days for an almost technical it role successfully. The assessment consisted of 2 days.
> 
> First day:
> attend at emirates career center at 7 o'clock in the morning. I arrived the same day at 4:00 am and could hardly sleep 2 hours due my tight flight schedule.
> 
> Please observe times are approximate
> 
> 7:00 register at the reception we were about 8 candidates and I think we were to be interviewed for the same position.
> 
> 8:00 we have been asked to prepare a business case from a task using PowerPoint in one hour. Believe me this one is tough
> 
> 08:30 group discussion and role play in front of a panel of 5 ppl from EK. This one is to asses your interpersonal skills. My advice is listen and interact was others. Don't be silent and don't talk all the time. Give the others chance and if it is a management position try to delegate and drive the conversation to show your management skills
> 
> 9:00 each candidate presented their PowerPoint created previously in 20 minutes including the questions. You should stick to the time cause this is an assessment as well to check if you manage your times.
> 
> A couple of ppl drop off after that exercise. If you are successful they will be sending an email or call you the same day to make some psychometric tests online and tell the time for final interview the next day.
> 
> 1500. They might take you for a tour to the accommodation building and the medical center
> 
> Second day:
> 
> 9:00 Logic test 20 minutes to answer 40 questions
> 11:00 An interview with psychologist to go through the tests you have done the day before.
> 
> 13:00 Final interview more about your experience and previous accomplishments
> 
> Good luck




Wow..This is very informational..Thanks a lot vildadalen. I have been selected for the assessment day and both assessment and the interview are scheduled within the same day. My departure flight back home is scheduled on the same day night. So I will have to go through assessment and interview later on the same day if I get through the assessment. This is gonna be one tough day. Only relief is that I arrive at Dubai previous day afternoon. I will give it my best shot. Many thanks buddy.


----------



## myyankees

troxy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have gone through Emirates Skype interview for a Senior IT Systems Support position and I would like to know how Emirates assess the selected candidates in Dubai. Would there be anyone to enlighten me how things happen when it comes to Emirates IT assessment days?
> 
> Could anyone let me know what kind of assessment is carried out by Emirates on the assessment day? Is it technical or non technical? Is it a written assessment or some other form of testing? What type of interviews do they usually hold for IT staff? Are they group interviews or individual interviews? Appreciate if anyone could give me some insight based on their experience.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, can you give me the timelines for your process?
When was your skype interview?
When did you hear back asking to come to the assessment?
When is the assessment?

Thanks.


----------



## troxy

myyankees said:


> Hi, can you give me the timelines for your process?
> When was your skype interview?
> When did you hear back asking to come to the assessment?
> When is the assessment?
> 
> Thanks.


They mailed me that I had been selected for the assessment 3 weeks after the skype interview. However they mentioned that they would convey the result in 1 weeks time. But it was not the case. They will interview all the necessary candidates via skype and let you know if you are selected. If you are rejected, they would inform you earlier than saying that we have been selected generally.

The waiting time varies from person to person. For example, if you happen to be the last candidate to be interviewed over the skype, you might know your result maybe the very next day.

Assessment is next week and it's just one week after they notified me that I have been selected.


----------



## myyankees

troxy said:


> They mailed me that I had been selected for the assessment 3 weeks after the skype interview. However they mentioned that they would convey the result in 1 weeks time. But it was not the case. They will interview all the necessary candidates via skype and let you know if you are selected. If you are rejected, they would inform you earlier than saying that we have been selected generally.
> 
> The waiting time varies from person to person. For example, if you happen to be the last candidate to be interviewed over the skype, you might know your result maybe the very next day.
> 
> Assessment is next week and it's just one week after they notified me that I have been selected.


Can you tell me the date of your skype interview? because I have also finished my skype interview in July, I have not heard anything, not even a no.


----------



## troxy

myyankees said:


> Can you tell me the date of your skype interview? because I have also finished my skype interview in July, I have not heard anything, not even a no.


I had it on 18th August 2013.. It's better if you can send am email to the HR coordinator who first contacted you requesting your current status..


----------



## myyankees

troxy said:


> I had it on 18th August 2013.. It's better if you can send am email to the HR coordinator who first contacted you requesting your current status..


 I have sent 3 emails already...  no response, anyway, no worries.


----------



## Borisimo

I leave in two days for Dubai!! Kind of excited, kind of apprehensive. Start a few days later as a flight instructor. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## dimflo

Borisimo said:


> I leave in two days for Dubai!! Kind of excited, kind of apprehensive. Start a few days later as a flight instructor. I'll keep you all posted.


Good luck! All the best!


----------



## tranzmigrator

Responses below in bold buddy - good luck! 




dimflo said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all I would like to thank everyone contributing to this amazing thread. I spent a few hours going through the pages here, and I have to say that I was definitely a great + during my EK recruiting process. All ended up great as I was offered a Gr08 job and I will relocate to Dubai asap
> 
> I was wondering if you guys could help me with a few questions I have:
> 
> 1. I understand that Emirates is not using a preferred financial institute (bank) - *which one would you recommend based on customer experience?*
> 
> *emiratesNBD - proximity to HQ and Airports, and good perks for Credit Cards if you are salary transferring to them - but don't expect good customer service from any of the banks here! good place to just park your money w/ minimal fees because you work for Emirates. HSBC is another alternative. *
> 
> 
> 2. As a Gr08 I was offered company accommodation (Al Quoz), or accommodation allowance (7.5K/month) - I decided to take the accommodation allowance. Everyone keeps recommending "Downtown Dubai" area for apartment renting (I just need a studio or 1 bedroom as I don't have a wife and/or kids). *Any other areas with good proximity to metro and relatively close distance (<30mins) driving to EK HQ? *
> 
> *you'll get a 1bdrm in downtown for about 80-100k + utilities. You are better off renting in JLT, Tecom, JBR, etc. for about 20 - 30k cheaper for a studio or 1bdrm and still stay close to the Metro. *
> 
> 
> 3. When renting an apartment I should take a good look at: contract details, payment details, maintenance (I should try to get the landlord to include this in the contract - especially for a/c), utilities (included or not), make sure the place has at least one good source of natural light (windows), furnished or not, parking space, proximity to grocery and/or s/m - *anything else I should be extra careful about?*
> 
> * remember - unfurnished means that you'll need to buy everything - right from your microwave to your refrigerator, stove, washer dryer, dishwasher *
> 
> 3. EK also told me that I will be able to rent a car (most likely with a discounted price) using the EK card. I am still waiting for them to provide some additional info on that card. *If anyone could send me a few lines about the card in the meanwhile, it would be greatly appreciated.*
> 
> * straightforward - apply for an emirates platinum card - run you 25aed per month - and use it for discounts *
> 
> Overall, I have hundreds of questions, but I will take it one step at the time. First step = fly to Dubai and kick-off my new role.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for you help guys!


----------



## dimflo

tranzmigrator thank you so much for taking the time to write that info down for me! It really helps a lot! 

Coming to Dubai mid next week - having done that once before (US) I want to minimize the time I have to spend + the extra budget one usually "burns" for relocation (as you said new furnitures, new appliances, new.. everything)

Once again - thx!!


----------



## sece11

Hi all, looking very likely that I will be coming out to start work for EK at the end of October - would anyone know what the baggage allowance is for the 'joining' trip? and then subsequently for when the family comes over once Visa's are arranged.

Very excited at the prospect and look forward to meeting some of you.

thanks


----------



## NjxNA

sece11 said:


> Hi all, looking very likely that I will be coming out to start work for EK at the end of October - would anyone know what the baggage allowance is for the 'joining' trip? and then subsequently for when the family comes over once Visa's are arranged.
> 
> Very excited at the prospect and look forward to meeting some of you.
> 
> thanks


It varies according to your grade


----------



## sece11

Grade is TE04


----------



## maverick_12210

Hi Members,

I have recently been offered a temp role for grade 8 at emirates in Dubai. The HR requested me to visit the HQ and submit my passport and visa copies and get the police clearance check done which I did today and the police officer at the counter told me that my report will be directly forwarded to the HR team. 

Do you know what happens next and How long it can take for the HR to contact me with regards to my joining date?

Thanks in advance

maverick_12210


----------



## rikriki

anishstark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what the latest salary brackets are for various Graders? I was particularly interested in Grade 9.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I Believe that salary bracket is not accurate anymore... For a grade 7 they normally give around 15k-20k AED... Ive heard that for grade 9 they normally give around 25k-35k AED.. It can be higher than that if you are westerner.


----------



## Progressive

dimflo said:


> tranzmigrator thank you so much for taking the time to write that info down for me! It really helps a lot!
> 
> Coming to Dubai mid next week - having done that once before (US) I want to minimize the time I have to spend + the extra budget one usually "burns" for relocation (as you said new furnitures, new appliances, new.. everything)
> 
> Once again - thx!!


Hi Dimflo, I will be relocating to Dubai in two weeks to work for Emirates at the sirport also, on the same grade as you and looking for somewhere to stay also. Can you let me know what you managed to find; as I'm in the same situation.


----------



## dimflo

Progressive said:


> Hi Dimflo, I will be relocating to Dubai in two weeks to work for Emirates at the sirport also, on the same grade as you and looking for somewhere to stay also. Can you let me know what you managed to find; as I'm in the same situation.


Hi Progressive! Congratulations! please send me a private message here to talk more about options. I am still researching but I think I am getting somewhere.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Progressive

dimflo said:


> Hi Progressive! Congratulations! please send me a private message here to talk more about options. I am still researching but I think I am getting somewhere.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks.

After speaking with a few friends who live in dubai, Al-Quoz looks like it's definitely NOT the place to stay if you want a social life. 

I will; once I figure out how to do it.. So i need to upgrade my account in order to private message? or is there another way?


----------



## imac

You need 5 posts before you can send private messages... and since with the last one you hit 5, give it a little while and the forum software will enable the messaging for you...


----------



## dimflo

Progressive said:


> Thanks.
> 
> After speaking with a few friends who live in dubai, Al-Quoz looks like it's definitely NOT the place to stay if you want a social life.
> 
> I will; once I figure out how to do it.. So i need to upgrade my account in order to private message? or is there another way?


Al-Quoz is definitely NOT the place to stay *if* you get gr08 accommodation allowance. My recommendations for your initial search: 


Oud Metha
Downtown Dubai
Business Bay
Al Barsha
Tecom
Greens
JLT
Marina
JBR
Silicon Oasis (not so sure about that…)
Festival City (?) - not so sure about that either


----------



## Progressive

imac said:


> You need 5 posts before you can send private messages... and since with the last one you hit 5, give it a little while and the forum software will enable the messaging for you...


Ah! Thanks, looks like it should activate shortly then. Thank you


----------



## Progressive

dimflo said:


> Al-Quoz is definitely NOT the place to stay *if* you get gr08 accommodation allowance. My recommendations for your initial search:
> 
> 
> Oud Metha
> Downtown Dubai
> Business Bay
> Al Barsha
> Tecom
> Greens
> JLT
> Marina
> JBR
> Silicon Oasis (not so sure about that…)
> Festival City (?) - not so sure about that either


Thanks Dimflo. I was thinking that. Taking the accom 'over' the allowance didn't appear like a good move at all. Downtown seems to be a decent location; and i'll definitely check out the others you've mentioned too


----------



## speedbird747

*Emirates Airlines- Expat Position for Finance*

Dear All. 
Recently EK had posted a position of Finance & Administration Manager,which bascially means they will recruit a rotational expat to to sent to either Conakry,Tripoli,Erbil, Amman and Algeirs. 

Last week , I was shortlised and had my initial phone interview with them. They have advised me that it may take 7-10 bus days for them to give me an update and further information on the interview and assesment.

Can someone advise me on the type of assesment and interview that may likely take place after pre screening the candidates after the phone interview..

Secondly , what does "rotational Expatriate position" mean..?

I hope someone can give me assistance to give me proper guidance.

Regards,
Alisfar


----------



## michel_hammamet

Great thread. Here is my experience:

I have applied many times before online, but never got shortisted. I applied to participate in an open-day ground staff assessment event in St. Petersburg, Russia on 21-22 September 2013.
The applicants could postulate for AIRPORT SERVICES AGENT (Grade 04), CUSTOMER SERVICE AND SALES AGENT (Grade 04) and TRAVEL CONSULTANT (Grade 05).

FIRST DAY 21 September

There were about 37 candidates at the beginning. The wonderful recruitement manager lady was only one who represented the EK. She gave us a brief description about the upcoming stages of the selection. Then she said that she would call everyone one by one for a quick face-to-face talk. Mostly she looked over the application that contained all our professional background and contact details. 

Then all of us had to pass the English test after which some people had to leave if they didn't pass it.

The English test was mostly easy. 1 PART Grammatical 2 PART Answer 3 questions on aviation topics. PART 3 Write an essay "How did you manage an angry customer?".

I finished it in no time. The recruitement manager gave me a technical test for the position CUSTOMER SERVICE AND SALES AGENT. It was not diffucult either. 

She gave out only 3-4 technical tests only for those who finished the English test the earliest.

to be continued....


----------



## michel_hammamet

.... CONTINUED

After the English test, there left 13 ppl. Then came the presentation of the Emirates and a detailed runthroug the Terms and Conditions of different positions.

Then she scheduled 30-minutes interviews for each of us the same day and the next day. I had mine the next day at 9am.

The interview was not tricky and thanks to the charm and the nice peronality of the recruitement manager it went off easily.The questions were about actual situations and details from my work experience.

We also chatted a little bit about this or that. I am not at all satisfied about the shared company accomodation and the low salary (basic Grade 04 3100 AED). She said that if I work in a contact center, there is cheap accomodation in the vicinity. She also mentioned that there will be some extra allowance added to the basic salary for the Russian language. I also speak French fluently, I am just wondering if it will be also considered for an extra. It would be perfect, cause I am going to rent on my own and with this salary, I will hardly have my ends meet.

So after that she said that they will be in touch with me in about 2 weeks and there will be another SKYPE interview with a line manager.

Yesterday I got an email from her saying that today I was about to get a phone call for a role play talk on the common problem resolution that might come across in the contact center everyday routine. I waited all day for it, but then I got another email saying that the HR department will call me on Sunday for this. Later today I got another email saying that I will have a SKYPE interview and the role play situation on October 3, 2013 at 7AM for about 20 minutes. (Please note that it is 4AM in my country. A very early-bird refreshing experience it is!!!LOL). So I am looking forward to it.

Seriously, i did not expect to undergo so many pains and tests to get this job. Hope my post will help you. I will keep you posted on the process. Good luck to everyone who is still in limbo.


----------



## vantage

speedbird747 said:


> Dear All. Recently EK had posted a position of Finance & Administration Manager,which bascially means they will recruit a rotational expat to to sent to either Conakry,Tripoli,Erbil, Amman and Algeirs. Last week , I was shortlised and had my initial phone interview with them. They have advised me that it may take 7-10 bus days for them to give me an update and further information on the interview and assesment. Can someone advise me on the type of assesment and interview that may likely take place after pre screening the candidates after the phone interview.. Secondly , what does "rotational Expatriate position" mean..? I hope someone can give me assistance to give me proper guidance. Regards, Alisfar


I would imagine that a rotational expat position is a position for someone to be in the locations noted in your message, on a rotational basis. (Rotating between them, or between them and Dubai)
Ask?
There's an Emirates thread for all these queries...


----------



## myyankees

Did u go to dubai? How did ur assessment go? Any updates?


----------



## michel_hammamet

myyankees said:


> Did u go to dubai? How did ur assessment go? Any updates?


If you are asking me, not yet. They did not invite me to Dubai for assessment. By the way, should they?


----------



## myyankees

troxy said:


> Wow..This is very informational..Thanks a lot vildadalen. I have been selected for the assessment day and both assessment and the interview are scheduled within the same day. My departure flight back home is scheduled on the same day night. So I will have to go through assessment and interview later on the same day if I get through the assessment. This is gonna be one tough day. Only relief is that I arrive at Dubai previous day afternoon. I will give it my best shot. Many thanks buddy.


Hi, did u go for the assessment? How was it? Any info?


----------



## galaxian13

Hi to all, I just need to clarification about my online job application in EK.

I received an email from HR last Tuesday, inform me that I have skype interview this coming "October 30, Monday". I'm confiused because October 30 is not Monday, it is Wednesday lol..

Now, I need to know if it is normal to schedule for more than a month in skype interview?


----------



## nm62

SMS from EK- Dnata HR: Screening: Customer Service on the 22nd of Oct @ 0800am in Al Rashidiya, Opposite Terminal 3 in the Emirates Headquarters Building, 2nd Floor, Career Center


----------



## nm62

Subject	Screening for Customer Service Position - 22nd Oct 2013
App. No.	5150873
Date	02nd Oct 2013 | 09:52
Message	






Dear 

Invitation to our Customer Service
Assessment Day 
PLEASE ignore this email if you are currently an employee within The Emirates Group or if you have attended a process for the same vacancy in the last six months. 



Thank you for registering on our Emirates Group Careers Website and your interest in exploring a career within The Emirates Group. I am pleased to inform you that you have been shortlisted and invited to attend an assessment for a Customer Service position. 

Attachments: Customer Service Terms & Conditions 

Note: This position has a 24/7 shift pattern
________________________________________
Screening Day: 22nd Oct 2013

IMPORTANT: You MUST present your Original Photo Identity to The Emirates Group Security to gain access to this Campaign.

Date: Tuesday, 22nd Oct 2013
Venue: Emirates Headquarters Building,
Al Rashidiya, Opposite Terminal 3
2nd Floor, Career Center


Arrival time: 08:00 a.m. - late comers will not be permitted to attend the process
Dress code for Men and Women: Business attire


Documents required, please bring the following
1. Updated CV
2. COLOUR COPY of your Passport information and visa page or Visit Visa copy if this is applicable
3. COPY of your highest COMPLETED TERTIARY Educational Certificate. No originals will be accepted.
4. 6 x COLOUR passport size photographs and a 1 x COLOUR Full length photograph in business attire 
5. Pen or pencil 
Incomplete documentation will cause delays in the joining process of candidates selected for a vacancy.

NOTE: Please keep yourselves available the whole day as those who are successful from the assessment, may be advised to stay for their final interview.


________________________________________

IMPORTANT

?	If you have not registered online, please submit an online application by logging on to www.emiratesgroupcareers.com
?	You are required to carry this invitation as the assessment is by invite only.


Regards,
Recruitment Manager

P.S. This is a system generated message, please do not reply.

Transport & Parking:

The best way to travel to our office is by the Metro/Taxi, Emirates Group Headquarters Station. 
Candidates who use personal transport and who wish to use the Emirates Parking will be responsible to pay a parking fee of AED 10 per hour; the first 2 hours are free of charge.


----------



## Borisimo

I've been here for almost 3 weeks now (2 weeks of being in the company). Very interesting INDOC, but getting cell phones, visas, driving license, paying parking tickets, getting the Emirates ID (both the company and the country) are VERY HARD INDEED. 

Just and example - I needed to get a cell phone, but I couldn't get a good cell phone plan without an Emirates Airline ID card. In order to get my Emirates Airline ID card, I needed a working cell phone number!!!! 

Also, in trying to get an U.A.E. ID card I found myself waiting for a window at a government office with a ticket that was 271 numbers from the called number!! 

The company is treating me fine, so far, but the administrative part is truly a mess. The company, and the country, have grown too much too fast for the established infrastructure.


----------



## rockinguy

Dear All,

need Your Advise, as I had an interview for Emirates Holidays as "Senior Sales Executive". after Assessment Test (followed by GD,Intro and Presentation). I got the below email.

*"Thank you for your time today. Your application is currently on hold. We shall revert with the outcome by the end of this month."*

Please advise .. What kind of Reply it would be. am I rejected or should have some hope?


Regards
Adeel Khan


----------



## H.mohamed

Dear Colleagues,

I have a very strange situation with my application with Emirates. I applied for the position of "Senior Web Content Executive" in June, and passed translation, and skype interview. In September 18th I was called by the HR for final interview between 24th and 28th September. I waited to hear again from them after sending my documents (for issuing the visa) but I didn't receive further calls/emails. Today I logged-in to my account and found that application status is "*Not Successful*". Do you know what had happened? Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## dimflo

Borisimo said:


> I've been here for almost 3 weeks now (2 weeks of being in the company). Very interesting INDOC, but getting cell phones, visas, driving license, paying parking tickets, getting the Emirates ID (both the company and the country) are VERY HARD INDEED.
> 
> Just and example - I needed to get a cell phone, but I couldn't get a good cell phone plan without an Emirates Airline ID card. In order to get my Emirates Airline ID card, I needed a working cell phone number!!!!
> 
> Also, in trying to get an U.A.E. ID card I found myself waiting for a window at a government office with a ticket that was 271 numbers from the called number!!
> 
> The company is treating me fine, so far, but the administrative part is truly a mess. The company, and the country, have grown too much too fast for the established infrastructure.


Borisimo I am very sorry to hear that,

I 've been in Dubai for 3 weeks as well (joined Sep19th) and everything has been absolutely great so far.

Before anyone rushing into any conclusion (“ofc it’s fine for you mate, you are Greek”) I have to tell you that I used to live and work in NY – so… I am used to proper admin treatment.

A few tips from my side: 

1.	As soon as you land go and get an Etisalat (or Du) prepaid number from the airport. No matter what time it is (those guys work 24/7). Ask your Marhaba service to take you there before you get into the car
2.	In the hotel: make copies of your passport (you will need it)
3.	As soon as you get some time off go to any Optician that works with local authorities (they have a sticker on the door) and ask for a “free” eye-test (you can always tell them that you are considering buying a pair of glasses) – you will need this for your driver’s license
4.	EK will take your passport for almost 10days (VISA process) – don’t freak out 
5.	Go to the bank and initiate the bank account process – this can’t be finalized before you get your VISA but you can get a lot of things done by then
6.	Start looking for apartments even before you get your allowance (which will also take a couple of weeks) – before you get the visa stamped and the allowance you can’t rent + by that time all apartments that you have seen will be rented or sold BUT you will know which areas/towers/building you like – then focus your search only on these
7.	As soon as you get the visa document: Go immediately at the nearest Emirates ID office for the card, after that go to the driver’s license place. Remember to have all the documents you are carrying in this country with you (trust me – ALL of them) – you will definitely need one
8.	When done with the Emirates ID applications (card will come after a few days) and driver’s license go back to EKHQ and get the EK ID
9.	As soon as you have the ID apply for a platinum card (its only 25dhr per month)
10.	I would highly recommend renting a car at this point (even if you plan to buy one later one) – get the EK discount for EK and rent a YARIS for 1600dhr. It will be just fine for the first weeks
11.	Don’t try to get into the EKHQ parking yet – you will just be allowed to use the visitors parking and pay 70dhr (for a working day) – get your parking pass first (EKHQ 7th floor)
12.	Now get an apartment (I will not go into details about this process – rage post, skipped -)
13.	Once you sign the contract and everything is OK (contract, checks, keys, etc, etc) go and apply for a DEWA account asap (they need 24 hours to connect it)
14.	Once DEWA is done go to a fast track center and get the Ejari certification (its like a piece of paper that says that your renting contract is legit… or whatever)
15.	Once you have you Ejari go to DU and get your internet, phone and TV connected (they need 3-4 days)
16.	Once all those are done get a cleaning crew to clean up the place and …
17.	No you are not done
18.	Go get furniture and appliances (if needed). Don’t trust the floor plan they will give you – go to your place and measure everything
19.	So far so good?


----------



## imac

dimflo said:


> ...A few tips from my side: ...


That is an excellent post!


----------



## michel_hammamet

dimflo said:


> A few tips from my side:
> 
> 1.	As soon as you land go and get an Etisalat (or Du) prepaid number from the airport. No matter what time it is (those guys work 24/7). Ask your Marhaba service to take you there before you get into the car
> 2.	In the hotel: make copies of your passport (you will need it)
> 3.	As soon as you get some time off go to any Optician that works with local authorities (they have a sticker on the door) and ask for a “free” eye-test (you can always tell them that you are considering buying a pair of glasses) – you will need this for your driver’s license
> 4.	EK will take your passport for almost 10days (VISA process) – don’t freak out
> 5.	Go to the bank and initiate the bank account process – this can’t be finalized before you get your VISA but you can get a lot of things done by then
> 6.	Start looking for apartments even before you get your allowance (which will also take a couple of weeks) – before you get the visa stamped and the allowance you can’t rent + by that time all apartments that you have seen will be rented or sold BUT you will know which areas/towers/building you like – then focus your search only on these
> 7.	As soon as you get the visa document: Go immediately at the nearest Emirates ID office for the card, after that go to the driver’s license place. Remember to have all the documents you are carrying in this country with you (trust me – ALL of them) – you will definitely need one
> 8.	When done with the Emirates ID applications (card will come after a few days) and driver’s license go back to EKHQ and get the EK ID
> 9.	As soon as you have the ID apply for a platinum card (its only 25dhr per month)
> 10.	I would highly recommend renting a car at this point (even if you plan to buy one later one) – get the EK discount for EK and rent a YARIS for 1600dhr. It will be just fine for the first weeks
> 11.	Don’t try to get into the EKHQ parking yet – you will just be allowed to use the visitors parking and pay 70dhr (for a working day) – get your parking pass first (EKHQ 7th floor)
> 12.	Now get an apartment (I will not go into details about this process – rage post, skipped -)
> 13.	Once you sign the contract and everything is OK (contract, checks, keys, etc, etc) go and apply for a DEWA account asap (they need 24 hours to connect it)
> 14.	Once DEWA is done go to a fast track center and get the Ejari certification (its like a piece of paper that says that your renting contract is legit… or whatever)
> 15.	Once you have you Ejari go to DU and get your internet, phone and TV connected (they need 3-4 days)
> 16.	Once all those are done get a cleaning crew to clean up the place and …
> 17.	No you are not done
> 18.	Go get furniture and appliances (if needed). Don’t trust the floor plan they will give you – go to your place and measure everything
> 19.	So far so good?


Thank you big time for the tips. They are useful for all of us. 

Just one question:
Do you know anything about renting near the Outsource Free Zone where the Emirates contact center is situated? I am going to work there and I am really shocked about the rent cost in Dubai, i would like to have something near the work. I would really appreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## michel_hammamet

So I continue my recrutement story.

I was scheduled for a SKYPE interview on October 3. Two ladies conducted it and it comprised several questions on my background, a role play of an unsatisfied customer involved and some Skype chat test. After that they told me that my job offer will be on the way in the middle of a week. They also informed me that they were planning my joining date on December 8. 

Today i got a call from a HR manager where we discussed a question of an annual free ticket destination as I am both a Russian citizen and a Tunisian resident, so this was a little bit confusing to them.

So keep my fingers crossed for a quick processing. 

By the way, are there any members following the thread are already working as Customer Service And Sales Agent in a contact center? Please PM me, I have lots of questions.


----------



## vildadalen

dimflo said:


> Borisimo I am very sorry to hear that, I 've been in Dubai for 3 weeks as well (joined Sep19th) and everything has been absolutely great so far. Before anyone rushing into any conclusion (&#147;ofc it&#146;s fine for you mate, you are Greek&#148 I have to tell you that I used to live and work in NY &#150; so&#133; I am used to proper admin treatment. A few tips from my side: 1.	As soon as you land go and get an Etisalat (or Du) prepaid number from the airport. No matter what time it is (those guys work 24/7). Ask your Marhaba service to take you there before you get into the car 2.	In the hotel: make copies of your passport (you will need it) 3.	As soon as you get some time off go to any Optician that works with local authorities (they have a sticker on the door) and ask for a &#147;free&#148; eye-test (you can always tell them that you are considering buying a pair of glasses) &#150; you will need this for your driver&#146;s license 4.	EK will take your passport for almost 10days (VISA process) &#150; don&#146;t freak out  5.	Go to the bank and initiate the bank account process &#150; this can&#146;t be finalized before you get your VISA but you can get a lot of things done by then 6.	Start looking for apartments even before you get your allowance (which will also take a couple of weeks) &#150; before you get the visa stamped and the allowance you can&#146;t rent + by that time all apartments that you have seen will be rented or sold BUT you will know which areas/towers/building you like &#150; then focus your search only on these 7.	As soon as you get the visa document: Go immediately at the nearest Emirates ID office for the card, after that go to the driver&#146;s license place. Remember to have all the documents you are carrying in this country with you (trust me &#150; ALL of them) &#150; you will definitely need one 8.	When done with the Emirates ID applications (card will come after a few days) and driver&#146;s license go back to EKHQ and get the EK ID 9.	As soon as you have the ID apply for a platinum card (its only 25dhr per month) 10.	I would highly recommend renting a car at this point (even if you plan to buy one later one) &#150; get the EK discount for EK and rent a YARIS for 1600dhr. It will be just fine for the first weeks 11.	Don&#146;t try to get into the EKHQ parking yet &#150; you will just be allowed to use the visitors parking and pay 70dhr (for a working day) &#150; get your parking pass first (EKHQ 7th floor) 12.	Now get an apartment (I will not go into details about this process &#150; rage post, skipped -) 13.	Once you sign the contract and everything is OK (contract, checks, keys, etc, etc) go and apply for a DEWA account asap (they need 24 hours to connect it) 14.	Once DEWA is done go to a fast track center and get the Ejari certification (its like a piece of paper that says that your renting contract is legit&#133; or whatever) 15.	Once you have you Ejari go to DU and get your internet, phone and TV connected (they need 3-4 days) 16.	Once all those are done get a cleaning crew to clean up the place and &#133; 17.	No you are not done 18.	Go get furniture and appliances (if needed). Don&#146;t trust the floor plan they will give you &#150; go to your place and measure everything 19.	So far so good?


Thank you very much for sharing. Very useful information


----------



## dimflo

michel_hammamet said:


> Thank you big time for the tips. They are useful for all of us.
> 
> Just one question:
> Do you know anything about renting near the Outsource Free Zone where the Emirates contact center is situated? I am going to work there and I am really shocked about the rent cost in Dubai, i would like to have something near the work. I would really appreciate any info. Thanks.


Hello there, 

I haven't look into the Outsource free zone but I know this - rent prices in DXB are going up now. If you are very lucky you might strike a good deal - if not you will "burn" all your EK allowance (maybe even more)

What worked good for me: as I told you before, I will go into details about my experience with agents in another thread but ..

1. make sure you check Dubizzle every 4-5 hours (if you are actively seeking for any apartment)
2. register in Dubizzle and set up alerts for the areas you like
3. dont only call the agents - text them. Small SMS with basic info and call to action "pleas call me back I want to see the apartment now" (or something like that) 
4. Choose building you like and then look specifically for them - dont spend your time looking around for random apartments. If the building is good, you have seen the apartment and you like it but didnt strike the deal you wanted just keep looking in the same building. It doesnt really matter if you get 1505 or 2106 - they are the same apartments (inside).

Good luck and remember to keep calm!


----------



## lsz0719

Hey guys,

I spent a few days going through the 137 pages of this thread and I must say it was very informative. Thank you all for sharing your experience with the interview process at EK. 

Just a quick question, could anyone recently hired as grade 7 verify if the updated base salary range mentioned by rikriki is valid?  Any input on the current salary range for grade 7 would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!



rikriki said:


> I Believe that salary bracket is not accurate anymore... For a grade 7 they normally give around 15k-20k AED... Ive heard that for grade 9 they normally give around 25k-35k AED.. It can be higher than that if you are westerner.


----------



## imac

I think those numbers are quite optimistic... grade 7 all inclusive maximum caps out much lower than what is stated...


----------



## H.mohamed

H.mohamed said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> I have a very strange situation with my application with Emirates. I applied for the position of "Senior Web Content Executive" in June, and passed translation, and skype interview. In September 18th I was called by the HR for final interview between 24th and 28th September. I waited to hear again from them after sending my documents (for issuing the visa) but I didn't receive further calls/emails. Today I logged-in to my account and found that application status is "*Not Successful*". Do you know what had happened? Thanks in advance for your replies



Dear Colleagues,

I contacted the HR and they informed me that this position is put on hold now until further notice from line department. Do you think they will open the position again? Did this happen before in other departments/positions in Emirates Airline? Or this is just end of the story!

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Kalimuddeen

Hello,

I am quite looking for a job in Dubai. I am currently working for an international company in Mauritius as IT Service Desk. I was just wondering if there was an opportunity for me to get to an interview from one of them companies there. I am very interested to move to dubai for work purposes. 

Can anyone help please?

Regards

Kal


----------



## suprafromhell

H.mohamed said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> I contacted the HR and they informed me that this position is put on hold now until further notice from line department. Do you think they will open the position again? Did this happen before in other departments/positions in Emirates Airline? Or this is just end of the story!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


yeah , these things happen all the time, one day they have an opening, the 2nd day, they place it on hold, until they require again or if HR allows that department to bring in more employees, but they do keep old applications and acceptances with them , so have hope


----------



## suprafromhell

michel_hammamet said:


> So I continue my recrutement story.
> 
> I was scheduled for a SKYPE interview on October 3. Two ladies conducted it and it comprised several questions on my background, a role play of an unsatisfied customer involved and some Skype chat test. After that they told me that my job offer will be on the way in the middle of a week. They also informed me that they were planning my joining date on December 8.
> 
> Today i got a call from a HR manager where we discussed a question of an annual free ticket destination as I am both a Russian citizen and a Tunisian resident, so this was a little bit confusing to them.
> 
> So keep my fingers crossed for a quick processing.
> 
> By the way, are there any members following the thread are already working as Customer Service And Sales Agent in a contact center? Please PM me, I have lots of questions.



yes sir, go ahead and ask, send me a PM, or ask me any sorts of questions u like, I work there


----------



## H.mohamed

suprafromhell said:


> yeah , these things happen all the time, one day they have an opening, the 2nd day, they place it on hold, until they require again or if HR allows that department to bring in more employees, but they do keep old applications and acceptances with them , so have hope


Many thanks for your reply 
As you said, they told me they will keep my data for 6 months in case the position is reopened again. I can't imagine going through such recruitment process again, it took 4 months to reach final interview :frusty:


----------



## ngo

hey,

first u need to apply thru emirates website create your account, upload your wrok experience, cv, references, etc...that willl be safe in your profile thus no need to fill everytime u apply and look daily for jobs u want. whatever u feel is close to your experience, apply. customer service is an option too then u can move. better move from inside than outside. again be very patient. good luck. 

nadeem


----------



## lsz0719

H.mohamed said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> I contacted the HR and they informed me that this position is put on hold now until further notice from line department. Do you think they will open the position again? Did this happen before in other departments/positions in Emirates Airline? Or this is just end of the story!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


I am really sorry to hear that. I can imagine how frustrating it must be to have the interview invitation revoked at last minute. 

Hopefully the position will be open again in the near future and things would work out for you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kalimuddeen

ngo said:


> hey,
> 
> first u need to apply thru emirates website create your account, upload your wrok experience, cv, references, etc...that willl be safe in your profile thus no need to fill everytime u apply and look daily for jobs u want. whatever u feel is close to your experience, apply. customer service is an option too then u can move. better move from inside than outside. again be very patient. good luck.
> 
> nadeem


Thanks for helping man...


----------



## H.mohamed

lsz0719 said:


> I am really sorry to hear that. I can imagine how frustrating it must be to have the interview invitation revoked at last minute.
> 
> Hopefully the position will be open again in the near future and things would work out for you.:fingerscrossed:



Many thanks for your kind words 
I wish you all the best in your current and future job applications


----------



## usaboy

Dearest friends in UAE, I have been called for a selection interview for a Grade7 position in November with EK. 
It's all dandy, the email says I should bring my highest education certificates, I don't have any.. will this be an issue?

please advice.


----------



## lsz0719

thinklink said:


> Hi everyone, some updates of me:
> 
> I just did my visa run to Doha yesterday after receiving new visaand have just now submitted the Emirates ID card application form (costing AED370, wonder if Emirates will shoulder the cost or not?) and the Airport Pass application form.
> 
> Anyone having the same DOJ as me on 5th March?
> 
> Cheers!


Hey thinklink! How's your job at EK going so far? I hope you are enjoying working and living in Dubai. 

I was wondering if we could connect via email or skype so that I can ask you a few more specific questions regarding relocating to Dubai? Please let me know when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## michel_hammamet

suprafromhell said:


> yes sir, go ahead and ask, send me a PM, or ask me any sorts of questions u like, I work there


Thanks, buddy. But You have to post one more message here in the thread and you will be able to receive PMs. So far you profile does not allow you to get any PMs. Only after 5 posts on the forum, you will get this option. I am waiting.


----------



## BrokenWings

does anyone know why I cant set up a profile on emirates website to apply for jobs? I feel it all out click the submit button and comes up error? every time.... :/


----------



## vildadalen

BrokenWings said:


> does anyone know why I cant set up a profile on emirates website to apply for jobs? I feel it all out click the submit button and comes up error? every time.... :/



I don't know what the error is but it might be because if many reasons. You may have disabled JavaScript for instance. Check this setting or try another browser may be helpful. Use a modern browser such as Chrome, Firefox or Safari.


----------



## NjxNA

vildadalen said:


> I don't know what the error is but it might be because if many reasons. You may have disabled JavaScript for instance. Check this setting or try another browser may be helpful. *Use a modern browser such as Chrome, Firefox or Safari*.


For what I can understand you've been hired in the Emirates IT department right?
This makes your sentence really funny... you'll enjoy


----------



## vildadalen

NjxNA said:


> For what I can understand you've been hired in the Emirates IT department right? This makes your sentence really funny... you'll enjoy


Your assumption is true. But I don't get it why my sentence is funny. Please share so that I can lough


----------



## NjxNA

vildadalen said:


> Your assumption is true. But I don't get it why my sentence is funny. Please share so that I can lough


Was just a laugh for all the times I heard "Try IE instead" from IT support.


----------



## BrokenWings

thqnk u!il try


----------



## Borisimo

Greetings,

I have been with the company for almost a month now. Very interesting. Some things good, like the introduction day and the recruitment specialist, some things not so good, like the employee service center and the insane bureaucracy of getting a bank account, ID card's Driving License etc... etc..... Just an example, Instead of addresses for delivery drivers, you have to be an artist and draw a map in the "space provided" to your building. 

Emirates seems to be a good company so far. Nice spa in EKHQ!!!


----------



## ngo

hi everyone, 

i recently applied for 2 position with emirates (customer service) and the status of one of them showing "closed" (closing date already past) and the second one showing "not shortlisted" even though i complete the application and re-applied several time but status did not change but the closing date for this one is not yet over thou.

can someone shed some light on these type of status. 
is "closed" and "not shortlisted" okay or need to do something?

Thank you all and good luck


----------



## vantage

ngo said:


> hi everyone, i recently applied for 2 position with emirates (customer service) and the status of one of them showing "closed" (closing date already past) and the second one showing "not shortlisted" even though i complete the application and re-applied several time but status did not change but the closing date for this one is not yet over thou. can someone shed some light on these type of status. is "closed" and "not shortlisted" okay or need to do something? Thank you all and good luck


I'm afraid that applying for a job does not mean you will get a job.
Applying lots of times for the same job is also unlikely to improve matters.
If you are not short listed, it sounds like they have read your application(s) and choose not to take things further..


----------



## BrokenWings

is the only way to apply through their online section?


----------



## ngo

hi,

i still dont understand why the second says "not shortlisted" when closing date is not yet over.

anyways thank you for your reply.

tc


----------



## vildadalen

ngo said:


> hi, i still dont understand why the second says "not shortlisted" when closing date is not yet over. anyways thank you for your reply. tc


Maybe the recruiter started to review the applicants and didn't find your profile suitable for this job that's why they didn't short list you. I think it is a good sign that they even bothered to deal with your application. The trend here is usually it takes long time until you get some response. Don't take it so hard and move forward with another job application. Don't give up. 
I remember I had to apply for 50-100 jobs until I got one.


----------



## ngo

thanks vildadalen for the info.


----------



## Neothesurvivor

Emirates is a highly professional organisation.They accept all job applications through their online portal only.


----------



## Neothesurvivor

Possibly they had your application just when the 1st position was closed & decided to inform you on the outcome for the 2nd position so that you could try for other suitable position available/arising here.


----------



## ngo

hello all,

quick question ..... once a job closing date is over, what will be the status like on your account?


----------



## fcjb1970

Neothesurvivor said:


> Emirates is a highly professional organisation.They accept all job applications through their online portal only.


Very helpful information.


----------



## stevecorth

I have a question I recently applied to a position at emirates and received an interview but have not heard anything back(3 weeks), do they send rejection emails? Or is not hearing back from them my answer ? thanks for the help


----------



## vildadalen

stevecorth said:


> I have a question I recently applied to a position at emirates and received an interview but have not heard anything back(3 weeks), do they send rejection emails? Or is not hearing back from them my answer ? thanks for the help


Was it a telephonic interview?


----------



## stevecorth

It was a Skype interview. Thank you. 



vildadalen said:


> Was it a telephonic interview?


----------



## vildadalen

stevecorth said:


> It was a Skype interview. Thank you.


To my experience, they get back within a week after the telephonic or Skype interview. It may vary from position to position though. 

Why don't you drop them an email and ask about a status update?


----------



## stevecorth

I emailed them last week with no response. Is there a general email or number to call? 

Thanks 



vildadalen said:


> To my experience, they get back within a week after the telephonic or Skype interview. It may vary from position to position though.
> 
> Why don't you drop them an email and ask about a status update?


----------



## vildadalen

stevecorth said:


> I emailed them last week with no response. Is there a general email or number to call?
> 
> Thanks


Not what I am aware of. It depends, I would say.Recruiters are assigned to different departments or units. 

Please be patient since the recruitment process may take very long time in some cases. in the mean time, you may apply for other opportunities on the job portal that might suit your resume. 


Good luck


----------



## jacck

*Assessment day/dubai interview*

Hello

I have been invited to the next round of the recruitment process for a role with Emirates (grade 10) in Dubai. 

The schedule provided says that on the first day there will be an assessment and a tour of the facilities. Second day will include psychometric testing etc. 

Does anyone have any experience with the first "assessment" section?

Looking forward to getting feedback!

Thanks


----------



## vildadalen

jacck said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been invited to the next round of the recruitment process for a role with Emirates (grade 10) in Dubai.
> 
> The schedule provided says that on the first day there will be an assessment and a tour of the facilities. Second day will include psychometric testing etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the first "assessment" section?
> 
> Looking forward to getting feedback!
> 
> Thanks


What kind of information do you need to know? and for what position is it? Feel free to send PM if you don't feel comfortable to submit these details here.


----------



## jacck

vildadalen said:


> What kind of information do you need to know? and for what position is it? Feel free to send PM if you don't feel comfortable to submit these details here.


Hi Vildadalen

I was just wondering what is actually involved in the assessment process - it is not really anything I have had experience with before as it is not entirely common in Australia. 

Feel free to PM me if you prefer or have specific questions.


----------



## NargessDuque

anyone ever work for customer service position for emirates? experiences?


----------



## jacck

Anyone have any tips for assessment centre in Dubai or any info about what to expect?


----------



## vildadalen

jacck said:


> Anyone have any tips for assessment centre in Dubai or any info about what to expect?


I have posted similar info on this thread a while ago. I think it was page 101..


----------



## Wen

Hi, I need advice!

I applied the position of Web Content Executive online and have passed the skype interview.

The day before yesterday I was told to go to Dubai on 16th Nov. for another interiew. I think this should be the final.

Did anyone have experience about the this position? What should I prepare? 

I appreciate all the advice! Thx!

Wen


----------



## jacck

vildadalen said:


> I have posted similar info on this thread a while ago. I think it was page 101..


Thanks for that - I have finally finished reading the entire thread. Lots of valuable information. I see you are a grade 9 is that correct? This should be my 5th post so I should be able to PM you with some specific questions. 

Thanks


----------



## Wen

thinklink said:


> Hi, I was just checking my account but I couldn't log on anymore...And it shows this message 'You will be contacted by your Recruitment coordinator at the earliest'.
> 
> Will I get my GC soon?



Hi, I want to send u PM but don't know how.

Just have a few questions to ask.

I have added you as a friend.

Please contact me if you read this.

Thx!


----------



## stevecorth

When was your Skype interview?


----------



## Wen

stevecorth said:


> When was your Skype interview?


Are you asking me?


----------



## stevecorth

Yes. I am waiting to hear back about a Skype interview and I am wanting to know the time from the Skype interview to hearing back. Thank you.


----------



## funkypepper

I am currently residing in Dubai, and applied for the Cabin Crew position - but I do not know Arabic. Will there be an assessment day for the non-Arabic speakers? 

And is there a possibility for going to the centre for dropping CV and any chance to get a short interview?

Thanks for any answers in advance.


----------



## vildadalen

jacck said:


> Thanks for that - I have finally finished reading the entire thread. Lots of valuable information. I see you are a grade 9 is that correct? This should be my 5th post so I should be able to PM you with some specific questions. Thanks


Feel free to send a PM with specific questions.


----------



## Wen

stevecorth said:


> Yes. I am waiting to hear back about a Skype interview and I am wanting to know the time from the Skype interview to hearing back. Thank you.



I had the skype interview on 17th Nov and I asked the HRs how long it takes to hear from them if I pass. They told me in 2 weeks. So I keep hoping, waiting and counting the days. When almost 2 weeks gone then I got their mail in the last minute.

I also go through almost all the replies here and I think it varies from the position you applied and how urgent they want to fill the vacancy, as most fellows told here.

I want to get more info about the final interview so that I could prepare well, but seems not so many here. I will have to search more infomation and get myself ready.

Keep patient but don't stop searching for other jobs. Everybody here undergoes the same situation. Good luck!


----------



## Wen

And I have another question.

I applied the position in August and it closed early Sep. But I didn't got replied until the second post of the same position closed, which was in end of Sep. And now I check the job vacancy, they post the job again!!! What does that indicate? Do they need more than one employee for this position or they are searching for more candidates?

Please advice! Thx!

Wen


----------



## NjxNA

Wen said:


> And I have another question.
> 
> I applied the position in August and it closed early Sep. But I didn't got replied until the second post of the same position closed, which was in end of Sep. And now I check the job vacancy, they post the job again!!! What does that indicate? Do they need more than one employee for this position or they are searching for more candidates?
> 
> Please advice! Thx!
> 
> Wen


Not always candidates accept job offers 
That's why positions are often opened again on the group website.


----------



## Wen

NjxNA said:


> Not always candidates accept job offers
> That's why positions are often opened again on the group website.


This answer surprise me coz I think barely will people refuse EK offer.
For my position they want Chinese especially so I think not so many would like to work abroad.


----------



## mattlingo

*Customer service position*

HI THERE .....I HAVE RECEIVED CUSTOMER SERVICE ASSESSMENT INVITATION TO THE HEADQUARTERS ;;;IS IT FOR AIRPORT BASE POSITION .? IS IT DNATA OR EMIRATES UNIFORM ; IS IT THE SAMES TALENT ACQUISITION LIKE IN AVIATION COLLEGE ;;;;THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONSES;;:whoo:


----------



## vildadalen

mattlingo said:


> HI THERE .....I HAVE RECEIVED CUSTOMER SERVICE ASSESSMENT INVITATION TO THE HEADQUARTERS ;;;IS IT FOR AIRPORT BASE POSITION .? IS IT DNATA OR EMIRATES UNIFORM ; IS IT THE SAMES TALENT ACQUISITION LIKE IN AVIATION COLLEGE ;;;;THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONSES;;:whoo:


When you write in all capital letters, this means as if you were shouting.


----------



## michel_hammamet

mattlingo said:


> HI THERE .....I HAVE RECEIVED CUSTOMER SERVICE ASSESSMENT INVITATION TO THE HEADQUARTERS ;;;IS IT FOR AIRPORT BASE POSITION .? IS IT DNATA OR EMIRATES UNIFORM ; IS IT THE SAMES TALENT ACQUISITION LIKE IN AVIATION COLLEGE ;;;;THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONSES;;:whoo:


It can be DNATA or Airport Position or call center sales position. They usually provide you with more specific information. I attended an assessment day in Russia and was selected. I am coming to work in Dubai in December. From my own experience, there are several customer service departments. They see what you fit best judging from your training and professional background.


----------



## mattlingo

mattlingo said:


> HI THERE .....I HAVE RECEIVED CUSTOMER SERVICE ASSESSMENT INVITATION TO THE HEADQUARTERS ;;;IS IT FOR AIRPORT BASE POSITION .? IS IT DNATA OR EMIRATES UNIFORM ; IS IT THE SAMES TALENT ACQUISITION LIKE IN AVIATION COLLEGE ;;;;THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONSES;;:whoo:


sorry for the capiltal letters ....


----------



## mattlingo

michel_hammamet said:


> It can be both DNATA or Airport Position or call center sales position. They usually provide you with more specific information. I attended an assessment day in Russia and was selected. I am coming to work in Dubai in December. From my own experience, there are several customer service departments. They see what you fit best judging from your training and professional background.
> 
> Are you in Dubai right now? You are French, right?


thanks for your response Michel;;nice to meet you here ..:whoo: yes aim french just relocated to Dubai ;;;last i attended a final interview for customer service call center ;;and it was unsuccessful ;;now we are the 5th november ;; can i go to this assessment.? the job title is customer service professionals ;but nothing mentioned "call center" 

thanks


----------



## mattlingo

mattlingo said:


> thanks for your response Michel;;nice to meet you here ..:whoo: yes aim french just relocated to Dubai ;;;last i attended a final interview for customer service call center ;;and it was unsuccessful ;;now we are the 5th november ;; can i go to this assessment.? the job title is customer service professionals ;but nothing mentioned "call center"
> 
> thanks


my last interview was last february


----------



## michel_hammamet

mattlingo said:


> my last interview was last february


If 6 months have passed already, I suppose that you can re-apply and attend the assessement day in Dubai. 

I am just wondering why you have been unsuccessful for the call center position. Was it because of the English language or the lack of customer service experience?


----------



## mattlingo

michel_hammamet said:


> If 6 months have passed already, I suppose that you can re-apply and attend the assessement day in Dubai.
> 
> I am just wondering why you have been unsuccessful for the call center position. Was it because of the English language or the lack of customer service experience?


I think because of the language ,, can u provide me any details regarding to Customer service professionals position.. Is it airport position .thanks a lot


----------



## ngo

salut matt,


felicitation pour avoir reussi.

comien temp tant pris pour avoir une response d'eux? aussi tu es a dubai ou en france?

ngo


----------



## saraswat

Please refrain from posting in any language other than English on the forum.


----------



## NargessDuque

jannah1824 said:


> hello Pals,
> 
> How's everyone?
> I have some few queries that maybe some of you got an idea.
> I just received an e-mail today. Their inviting me to come to Aviation college again for PC test.,Now, I am so confused. I was shortlisted for Cashier G5 position, then invited for final interview for the Airport Services Agent Position and passed it, now they are asking me to come for PC test for the Admin Assistant position. I guess they are trying to look for the position that really suits our credentials. as far as I know we can't go for another interview with emirates group within 6 months. I mean, I just had my FI last November, I'm thinking if they made a mistake or something.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi jannah!! Are u working for emirates now?! What position are u finally working with?


----------



## michel_hammamet

ngo said:


> /snip


IN ENGLISH, please. Read the moderator message posted earlier.


----------



## DABTH

*Emirates Grade 8 info*

Hi All,

Appreciate any info on the questions below!!

I have applied for Grade 8, my nationality is north american and I live here also. What can I expect in terms of salary?

Does it include some sort of housing allowance, medical, children education anything else?

How many annual days of vacation on the average?

Thank you!


----------



## ngo

hi,

do you now if any of those interview for CS include psychometric test?

thank you


----------



## ngo

nice


----------



## dubster0121

Hi there,

Does anyone know about Millennium Tower on Shaik Zayed road? I have recently accepted a role, and am moving with my wife and two kids. we're wondering if the apartments there would be suitable, and if the location is handy to shops restaurants Etc I keep getting conflicted reports. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hopaje

so how did it end up?were you successful?please share with us the experience




speedbird747 said:


> Dear All.
> Recently EK had posted a position of Finance & Administration Manager,which bascially means they will recruit a rotational expat to to sent to either Conakry,Tripoli,Erbil, Amman and Algeirs.
> 
> Last week , I was shortlised and had my initial phone interview with them. They have advised me that it may take 7-10 bus days for them to give me an update and further information on the interview and assesment.
> 
> Can someone advise me on the type of assesment and interview that may likely take place after pre screening the candidates after the phone interview..
> 
> Secondly , what does "rotational Expatriate position" mean..?
> 
> I hope someone can give me assistance to give me proper guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Alisfar


----------



## hannibunny2312

My husband was supposed to attend the screening day today with emirates for CS. The traffic was soooo bad in the morning that he couldn't make it  Am a bit disappointed. Now I saw, that another application of his is under review. I hope he will be invited again *crossing fingers*


----------



## hopaje

Anybody knows emirates airlines job grades????like finance and admin manager falls in which grade once joins emirates?


----------



## ngo

go thru the pages here. i came across one. cant remeber which page thou.


----------



## ngo

good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nerd_deluxe

stevecorth said:


> Yes. I am waiting to hear back about a Skype interview and I am wanting to know the time from the Skype interview to hearing back. Thank you.


For it was nearly 2 months between Skype and in person interviews. I was out there last week for my in-person. A friend told me the whole process can take 6 months. 

The direct from DFW is a LONG flight my friend. Best of luck!


----------



## dimflo

Just my 5 cents for the fellows that are waiting for skype interviews and/or in-person interviews and/or contracts, etc 

Remember that you have to be patient when it comes to EK. This is a ~ 50K employees company in DXB. Don't expect them to rush. Most hires are based on planning and not urgent needs.


----------



## the-number-nine-

Hello,

I hope you all are well.

I have tried to go through this thread as much as I could and found it very informative. I want to find out what could be the basic salary range for grade 9 and grade 10? Where do they provide accommodation for these grades?

I will appreciate a quick response. Thanks.

Regards,
the-number-nine-


----------



## moitmohamed

Hello, can anyone tell me, which car rental company / hotel discounts you get if you are employed at EK, and if so, how much usually? I will be moving to work at EK, I need to rent a vehicle once I arrive, at least for a week...so trying to understand price.

thanks.


----------



## NjxNA

Pretty much every single company offer discounts for Emirates employees.
Monthly, for example, a Yaris with Hertz would cost you around 1,900 comprehensive insurance included, less without this.
Bit cheaper you can have with Dollar and Budget.


----------



## talal ahmed

Hello, Sorry guys to jump in....but i have been to trying to relocate myself to UAE, and finding it very difficult to find a good recruiter/ recruiting firm....I have an extensive IT experience in USA (15 years). Currently i ma holding a SR manager position in IT operations.... Would really appreciate if you guys would be able to refer to a good recruitment company..


----------



## jaymarcus

*Recruiting agencies*

Hello Ahmed, prior to my findings and personal research, there are so many Recruiting agencies in the UAE, all of them operates basically online. You can search google for household names on recruitment such as bayt, dubaijobs, dubizzle and so on..

Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## jaymarcus

*Recruiting agencies*



talal ahmed said:


> Hello, Sorry guys to jump in....but i have been to trying to relocate myself to UAE, and finding it very difficult to find a good recruiter/ recruiting firm....I have an extensive IT experience in USA (15 years). Currently i ma holding a SR manager position in IT operations.... Would really appreciate if you guys would be able to refer to a good recruitment company..




Hello Ahmed, prior to my findings and personal
research, there are so many Recruiting agencies in
the UAE, all of them operates basically online. You
can search google for household names on
recruitment such as bayt, dubaijobs, dubizzle and so
on..
Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## the-number-nine-

*Psychometric/Assessment?*

I have been invited over to UAE and will go through psychometric test/assessment day. I will like to know what is it like for non cabin crew positions? What does psychometric testing include? Whats the assessment day like? What should one expect? A response will be appreciated.


----------



## ommar

Hello 
Thx for the info was written below,really very helpful
I am joining the EK for the possition customer service and sales grade 4
any advices concerning the overtime wage/hour?
I know in cabin crew it is almost 45 derhams,how about customer service? and is it really comon to work over time? or it is up to employee.
thx in advance for replay


----------



## NjxNA

ommar said:


> Hello
> Thx for the info was written below,really very helpful
> I am joining the EK for the possition customer service and sales grade 4
> any advices concerning the overtime wage/hour?
> I know in cabin crew it is almost 45 derhams,how about customer service? and is it really comon to work over time? or it is up to employee.
> thx in advance for replay


1. Grade 4, you are looking at a position of roughly 4k plus accommodation (shared bedroom in a 2 bed apartment in Al Qouz)
2. Not a hourly salary but a monthly one as above
3. Overtime is less common in EK than other companies but afaik for grade 4 shouldn't be so much


----------



## ommar

NjxNA said:


> 1. Grade 4, you are looking at a position of roughly 4k plus accommodation (shared bedroom in a 2 bed apartment in Al Qouz)
> 2. Not a hourly salary but a monthly one as above
> 3. Overtime is less common in EK than other companies but afaik for grade 4 shouldn't be so much


Thx alot for quick answer,I appreciate it soo much,any advices concern this possition?
it includes f2f duties? or all the time by phone?


----------



## the-number-nine-

where is emirates HQ? IT people based at?


----------



## ACertainRomance

the-number-nine- said:


> where is emirates HQ? IT people based at?


Emirates HQ is near the airport and where all the interviews are done.

'Some' IT people are based there but the majority are at the old HQ in Deira.


----------



## the-number-nine-

Thanks for the information, mate. Are you working with Emirates group?


----------



## hayoku

Hi there,
I'm shortlisted for a Grade 7 position. They offer basic salary + housing allowance + insurance + transportation. What's the salary range for basic salary? Since housing allowance is provided i'm a little confused about how much to ask for the basic salary. Thank you!


----------



## Chocoholic

polyanka said:


> You should ask for housing and medical!!
> The most important should be taken care of by your company!
> :cheer2:


It already states those are included!!!! Standard with Emirates/Dnata.

Just note that they haven't had prifit share bonuses for a few years now.


----------



## hayoku

*Urgent advice!*



hayoku said:


> Hi there,
> I'm shortlisted for a Grade 7 position. They offer basic salary + housing allowance + insurance + transportation. What's the salary range for basic salary? Since housing allowance is provided i'm a little confused about how much to ask for the basic salary. Thank you!



If anyone knows the basic salary range for Grade 7 please advice!


----------



## rksam

*Emirates /Dnata Salary offer*

All, 

I am visiting Dubai in early Jan 2014 for a 2 day assessment with Emirates group. I have 12 years of experience in IT Project/Program/Portfolio Management with Masters degree and all PM certifications. 
Initial salary offer seems low (36 k AED/month) includes base plus house allowance. Concessional airfares, medical, bonus, gratuity, kids education will be paid on top. I currently make $50K AED monthly in Sydney but pay tax. I would like to know the following and greatly appreciate if anyone could shed some light. 

is 36 K AED a good offer for the experience?
Is the sum comfortable to make a living and continue to save funds?
How difficult it is to switch jobs or to seek promotions within Emirates group?
Roughly how many AED is required / year assuming I rent a place for 100 K AED per year?
Any additional information would be of immense help.


----------



## the-number-nine-

Which role are you going for mate and what grade? Working as a contractor in Sydney?


----------



## rksam

*Hello*



the-number-nine- said:


> Which role are you going for mate and what grade? Working as a contractor in Sydney?


Hi it's grade 9 position within their IT division - reporting to VP of business technology. I am in full-time permanent position in the state government agency managing portfolio of IT projects for the past 6 years. Before this similar positions working for financial software vendor and consultancy work. Does this help answer my queries? I have one daughter who is under 2 and will be moving to Dubai with wife and a daughter if things work out.


----------



## the-number-nine-

AED 50K comes to around AUD 180K/annum. Provided you are a permanent employee, PAYG is the only choice you have and should be paying around 47% tax if I am not wrong so that should leave around 100K at the most as take home salary. 

Also, Australia is a high cost destination and Sydney as you would know is the costliest (not sure if thats a word at all).

I would say it comes down to what one can save. AED 36K is approximately AUD 12K/month tax free, which is more than the net salary you "might" be making at the moment.

These are just my calculations. I could be wrong.

You might be able to live comfortably in what you are offered and save too. Again, more experienced people from this forum might be able to shed more light into it and correct me if I am wrong.

When do you fly? 10th or 11th?


----------



## rksam

Hey the number nine, I am flying out to Dubai in early Jan - psychometric on 7th Jan, followed by an assessment and interview on 8th Jan. Do you work with Emirates? If so, any inputs on what type of psychometric test is involved and what I can expect from the assessment and interview? I have not done psychometric tests in ages so a bit anxious on this bit - not sure how seriously they consider this as part of their recruitment process. Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## rksam

the-number-nine- said:


> AED 50K comes to around AUD 180K/annum. Provided you are a permanent employee, PAYG is the only choice you have and should be paying around 47% tax if I am not wrong so that should leave around 100K at the most as take home salary.
> 
> Also, Australia is a high cost destination and Sydney as you would know is the costliest (not sure if thats a word at all).
> 
> I would say it comes down to what one can save. AED 36K is approximately AUD 12K/month tax free, which is more than the net salary you "might" be making at the moment.
> 
> These are just my calculations. I could be wrong.
> 
> You might be able to live comfortably in what you are offered and save too. Again, more experienced people from this forum might be able to shed more light into it and correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> When do you fly? 10th or 11th?


Also, I personally believe salaries shouldn't offered in comparison to one's previous employment. I think it's only fair your salary is negotiated based on your skills, knowledge and experience you bring in with the total years of experience under your belt. is 36K AED a month a fair offer for 12 years of professional experience in IT management? When the HR called me to discuss this before they initiated to take my application to the next step (i.e. inviting me to attend their recruitment person), I did not want to delve too much into this as we both (employer and employee) needs to go through the process and understand how best we can mutually benefit. It's an opportunity for both of us to experience what we have got to offer and how best we can work with each other and add value. I thought it's best to leave this discussion at the final stage (when they make an offer). Fair?


----------



## the-number-nine-

Hey Mate,

I thought we would be together in the assessment center but it looks like you will be testifying to the cruelty of two day session before me, haha.

I too am little tensed around this whole recruitment process as where we are things are way too different .. as long as we are good at what we do, we are taken on board happily.

I have heard psychometric tests are to make sure they are not hiring some psychotic loser. Just try and find some examples online, if you find a good one .. send across to me too. 

What have they told you about the assessment?


----------



## the-number-nine-

I totally agree with you. I asked them what was on offer as basic salary and she told me .. provided your experience, what you make at the moment etc. we will have to work this out. I too have left this for the final stage if I make it to that point.


----------



## rksam

haha. from what I understand, assessment is combinations of things a) group discussion, presentation on a topic either of your choice or given by the HR and role play. I agree with you on that, as long as we are good at what we do, we are taken on board happily. I am not very worried of me being successful or not as I believe in doing my best in all of my endeavours. I am kinda more thinking along the lines of: how much money Emirates must be investing in bringing in people for one interview? I think they can consider doing something like: review candidates profile, have one or two discussions (about an hour or two) assess high-level suitability and bring him or her in to try and fit in one of the positions that they see fit? rather than one job and one screening process? I value their process and investing on potential candidates - but unsure how many have they picked right in the first place? what position are you going in for?


----------



## the-number-nine-

True. I am more excited than tensed as have been looking at moving towards the Gulf region for a while, provided tax free salary and something different than Australia for a while so explore some new region.

I am going for an IT role too on grade 9 .. however I am more of a techie as in getting hands dirty. We can send each other private messages if you have sent 5 posts already. Get in touch and keep each other updated with how our assessment goes. What say mate?


----------



## rksam

Yes. Let's send PM and keep ourselves up-to-date with our progress. How do you send a PM here? Any idea? I have now 6 posted including this. Yay.


----------



## rksam

type your full name - are you on Linked-In?


----------



## the-number-nine-

Yes I am on linkedin. I have sent you a private message.


----------



## dreamer2014

Hi guys

I thought i would ask you guys if you know anyone who is a HR officer/recruiter at emirates and know little bit about this job and working conditions and salary package ect.... any information would be valuable for me.
I would be thankful if any of you could shed some light regarding this job. Thank you


----------



## thirumurukan

mavericksam said:


> I was contacted by email informing me that I was pre-selected for a skype interview which was scheduled for 18th June.
> Thereafter, I was shortlisted to be called to Dubai for a 2-day comprehensive interview scheduled on 11 and 12th July. They arrange for the tickets and accomodation to Dubai on the scheduled day and time. You have to take note that you don't quite have a choice of re-scheduling the dates as they are pre-decided by Emirates and freezed for many many other interviews for various positions. I had to discontinue my vacation in Kashmir (India) with my family, to be on time for the Dubai interview, as they couldn't change the dates of Assessment.
> 
> Once to reach Dubai, Emirates staff arrange everything for you and the whole customs process is quick.
> 
> First day is the Assessment Day and second day is the Final Interview. I went through a similar process as suzimack who gave you all the details.
> 
> I was contacted after two weeks thereafter by email where they sent me a preliminary package for review. After some negotiations, they sent me an offer letter in first week of August. Regarding negotiations, although you can negotiate, there isn't much scope for increasing your basic, I beleive. rest of the stuff/benfits are awesome for that Grade.
> 
> I would be receiving my Contract soon to be signed and sent to them so they can proceed with the rest of the formalities.
> 
> So, you see that the process is lengthy, and trust me you want to wait for every single day to get a positive reply.
> 
> I hope I covered everything. If you have any other queries, feel free.
> 
> Ciao.



I have recently applied for Emirates Engineering Position and my application shows under review for last 2 weeks kindly share your application flow from apply to Golden Call.


----------



## sarosh1

Hello All,
I am new to this forum. I had some questions regarding the Emirates/Dnata Careers.
I had applied for a job in nov 2012, i also had a assesment on 7th dec 2012 and the FI on 9th Dec in Bangalore. After 3 or 4 days I recieved the following mail:

Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.


Now after this mail the status in the website is under review,what does this mail really mean?
should I take this positively or try for some other job?
If taken positively, how long is the process????????????????

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## rksam

sarosh1 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this forum. I had some questions regarding the Emirates/Dnata Careers.
> I had applied for a job in nov 2012, i also had a assesment on 7th dec 2012 and the FI on 9th Dec in Bangalore. After 3 or 4 days I recieved the following mail:
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> Now after this mail the satus still says under review,what does this mail really mean?
> should I take this positively or try for some other job?
> If taken positively, how long os the process????????????????
> 
> Can anyone help me please?




Sarosh, 

Unfortunately, I cannot clarify your position as I am neither employer by them nor live in Dubai. I am one of the prospective employee looking around for suitable positions. 

You have a great deal of patience if you have been waiting for this employment to come through after well over 12 months of attending the interview. Just wondering, have you tried following this up directly with Emirates? If so, what is the response like? I'd like to believe you have a job at hand and not in any rush to make a move? My advise to you? If you need something, please follow up directly with them at regular intervals and until you receive confirmation one way or the other. Your prompt and regular follow-up also demonstrates that you are keen to join their team and are willing to relocate at their notice. If you find something else with them, why wait? Just apply and kick start the new process? Take this 2014 with a big bang approach and move confidently. All the best and enjoy your stay in this forum. Post any queries you may have and am sure you will receive great deal of response here. Great bunch here - really. 

Wondering how did you manage to attend their final interview outside Dubai? I thought they will fly you in to their offices in Dubai for this process? No? what position was this for?


----------



## SAHM

It means that you didnt get the job however if such a position opens again in the future they will call you for another interview as you almost got the job but lost out to someone else.


----------



## sarosh1

Hello RKSAM,
Thank you for the humble reply!
Sorry there is a mistake with the dates, it was 2013 not 2012!
I had applied for grade EK05 positions.There was a open day session over here for which I was invited through email.
After the assesment and tests,I had the interviews with the HR and line managers. I guess that was the final interview, as I got the above mentioned email! 
Thanks.......


----------



## nerd_deluxe

the-number-nine- said:


> True. I am more excited than tensed as have been looking at moving towards the Gulf region for a while, provided tax free salary and something different than Australia for a while so explore some new region.
> 
> I am going for an IT role too on grade 9 .. however I am more of a techie as in getting hands dirty. We can send each other private messages if you have sent 5 posts already. Get in touch and keep each other updated with how our assessment goes. What say mate?


I'd be interested to hear your experiences. I interviewed, but for a contract role. As much as the role sounds good, moving for a contact has me nervous. 

I'm an IT Architect, but not sure how that would correspond with the EGIT grades. I can't comment on salary because the verbal agreement I had with the contracting company didn't match the written offer that came across. Sigh...

To be honest, I'm getting to a point where I may just turn it down. There's some interesting projects popping up in the US that are looking more attractive and I'm getting some warning signs with this company.

Btw, number nine, for some reason I can't send private messages. It might be I need to have more posts? Either way - my apologies for not getting back sooner...


----------



## dunes

hi RKSAM and the-number-nine,

I've also applied for and recently got shortlisted for a EK09 IT position. I've been trawling though these most informative pages ever since trying to figure out more about the process and other people's experiences...

Out of curiosity, when are your assessment days in Dubai? I'm looking forward to the interviews and to meeting with you!


----------



## rksam

dunes said:


> hi RKSAM and the-number-nine,
> 
> I've also applied for and recently got shortlisted for a EK09 IT position. I've been trawling though these most informative pages ever since trying to figure out more about the process and other people's experiences...
> 
> Out of curiosity, when are your assessment days in Dubai? I'm looking forward to the interviews and to meeting with you!


Hi, congrats on your selection. I was scheduled for 7 and 8 Jan but recently got notified that no management is available and as such they will advise me new dates. 
Happy to help on the process through my research. Please PM me should you wish.
What position in IT? Technical or business? Talk again soon,


----------



## expat81

Hello RKSAM, the-number-nine and dunes,
I was shortlisted as well for the EK09 IT position, I had the assessment day on the 7th and 8th but as in your case they canceled the meeting. I hope they would call us soon. And also I look forward to personally meet you all. 
I've been reading some info in this forum and its been very useful. However I still have some concerns about what EK would do on the interviews days (tests, role plays, etc) and if we will all be competing together?. If somebody knows about the process, please share.


----------



## dunes

rksam said:


> Hi, congrats on your selection. I was scheduled for 7 and 8 Jan but recently got notified that no management is available and as such they will advise me new dates.
> Happy to help on the process through my research. Please PM me should you wish.
> What position in IT? Technical or business? Talk again soon,


Thanks rksam, I've been applying for the business technology manager position, but just got the same message as you without any new date defined yet.

I've read through the pay ranges on this and other forums and trying to figure out if Emirates good name and reputation is worth the lower pay? My thinking is that at the beginning of one's career I agree that it makes a lot more sense to settle for high profile companies or those roles that can give great experience, but in this case where the positions are quite senior and demanding and they're asking for 10-15years experience I'm wondering if it'd not be better to look for other much more well paying positions up the road?.

Oh well, lets hope they notify us soon about the revised dates...

All the best.
-dunes


----------



## rksam

dunes said:


> Thanks rksam, I've been applying for the business technology manager position, but just got the same message as you without any new date defined yet.
> 
> I've read through the pay ranges on this and other forums and trying to figure out if Emirates good name and reputation is worth the lower pay? My thinking is that at the beginning of one's career I agree that it makes a lot more sense to settle for high profile companies or those roles that can give great experience, but in this case where the positions are quite senior and demanding and they're asking for 10-15years experience I'm wondering if it'd not be better to look for other much more well paying positions up the road?.
> 
> Oh well, lets hope they notify us soon about the revised dates...
> 
> All the best.
> -dunes



Hi Dunes,

Good to hear. What have they informed you about the salary range?
Were you scheduled for 7 and 8 originally? BTM is a EK9 position and I think the range is wide. It depends how you negotiate and your experience including what you can offer in the role. That said, I have recieved mixed messages about EK and the best way is to personally visit and talk to the recruitment and management staff to get a feel for the job and company. What was the process for you? Did you apply online and got called in for telephone and or skype interview? When did this happen and who interviewed you? I will send you a PM with some of my research re the process which may aid your preparation. Keep me posted if you hear anything from them and let us stay in touch. Who knows we cross paths? Where do you currebtly work and what do you do? If you are on linked-in let us connect? All the best, dunes.


----------



## rksam

rksam said:


> Hi Dunes,
> 
> Good to hear. What have they informed you about the salary range?
> Were you scheduled for 7 and 8 originally? BTM is a EK9 position and I think the range is wide. It depends how you negotiate and your experience including what you can offer in the role. That said, I have recieved mixed messages about EK and the best way is to personally visit and talk to the recruitment and management staff to get a feel for the job and company. What was the process for you? Did you apply online and got called in for telephone and or skype interview? When did this happen and who interviewed you? I will send you a PM with some of my research re the process which may aid your preparation. Keep me posted if you hear anything from them and let us stay in touch. Who knows we cross paths? Where do you currebtly work and what do you do? If you are on linked-in let us connect? All the best, dunes.


Dunes, I am unable to send you private message. Perhaps you need to post 3 more before you can take advantage of sending and receiving private message. I can send you some more detailed info should you need but please let me know if this helps: 

Psychometric tests: variety of them but not sure what they test. Generally this includes Numerical, inductive / verbal and non-verbal reasoning, diagrammatic reasoning and personality profile. whilst most of the psychometric tests are mostly black and white, personality profiling is not as you know. To address this, please note the requirements for the job and try to answer the question accurately. For e.g. Here's a tricky question as an example:
Q: People do not understand my good intentions and following are two options as response. 

A. Sometimes true
B. Never true

If you don't consider the two options carefully, you may be tempted to answer B. However, almost everybody has been in a situation where they weren't properly understood, so the answer Never true is inappropriate. It is absolutely vital to read both the question and each of the possible responses carefully and to pay close attention to words like always, never,sometimes and usually.

another good example for indecisiveness

Some candidates, overwhelmed by stress, become very indecisive. For example, imagine that you are asked the following question:
· I don't mind being interrupted while I'm working.
A. True
B. ?
C. False

I suggest you choose either true or false rather than ?. The more you chose ? or taking a neutral position suggests that you are unable to decide. 

Hope this make sense. Check online for free available tests and get more handle on these questions. 

I am not a big fan of these tests and have not done one in the past 10 or so years but did some research and like to share my material if it helps anyone to learn a thing or two. 

Assessment: This may vary again but cannot be more than presentation, group discussion and role plays and the topics are picked based on your job requirement. 

Interview: This is standard and I believe you are comfortable in this area?

Let me know if you need more clarification and or additional info. Happy to share and ask you to share if you have anything that might help me and others who might be in the same boat. Cheers, Sam


----------



## thirumurukan

Dear All I am New to this forum, I have applied for Emirates Engineering Position on 22nd Dec and my application shows under review from 25th Dec 2013,kindly pls say me what can i expect next and when:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## haroonkhan_2000

In the GCC what matters is the color of your passport. You could be of Indian origin with a US/UK passport and make a very good living or be of Indian origin with an Indian passport and won't make a such a good living.

This is the reality of all the Middle East countries.


----------



## rksam

expat81 said:


> Hello RKSAM, the-number-nine and dunes,
> I was shortlisted as well for the EK09 IT position, I had the assessment day on the 7th and 8th but as in your case they canceled the meeting. I hope they would call us soon. And also I look forward to personally meet you all.
> I've been reading some info in this forum and its been very useful. However I still have some concerns about what EK would do on the interviews days (tests, role plays, etc) and if we will all be competing together?. If somebody knows about the process, please share.


Great to hear Expat. What position was that for? Business technology manager?
Who did you have initial chat with? I am sure they will reschedule but not sure if they will rush unless they have urgent need. Hope to see you there and also let me know if you get notified of any dates? All the best


----------



## thirumurukan

haroonkhan_2000 said:


> In the GCC what matters is the color of your passport. You could be of Indian origin with a US/UK passport and make a very good living or be of Indian origin with an Indian passport and won't make a such a good living.
> 
> This is the reality of all the Middle East countries.


Is this Is true that Big concern like emirates do that !!!! 
then why why they keep my online application in under review for quite time till now????:ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## thirumurukan

I Have Recently applied for Engineering Position in Emirates and My Status is Under Review from 23rd Dec 2013 to till date,So I have some few Basic Question?

** What is mean by Under Review for quite time?
** Can i expect they will Short List me or not?
** When Can i expect a call or reply from them?
** What will be the next step or Procedure for my application?
** PLS SAY ME WHAT WILL HAPPEN AFTER I APPLIED ON LINE FOR A POST**


----------



## ramani8

Hi Friends,
Has anyone applied for the Digital Communications Specialist position recently?

I would like to connect with you. Cheers.


----------



## expat81

Hello RKSAM, I'm also applying for the Business Technology Manager position. I've been chatting with a girl of HR, she's been giving me all the information about the selection. I was expecting to have the assessment and interview soon, but probably you are right, if they don't have any urgency maybe it will take some time to get a reply from EK. I'll let you know if I receive any notification. Good luck for you too!


----------



## rksam

expat81 said:


> Hello RKSAM, I'm also applying for the Business Technology Manager position. I've been chatting with a girl of HR, she's been giving me all the information about the selection. I was expecting to have the assessment and interview soon, but probably you are right, if they don't have any urgency maybe it will take some time to get a reply from EK. I'll let you know if I receive any notification. Good luck for you too!


Hey Expat81, great to hear. Please let me know what if any info you have gathered from HR and through research about assessment days. I have some material which i can share if you wish. Am sure your call is not too far. What's your background? I mean by profession. If you are on linkedin we can connect. 

All the best,


----------



## thirumurukan

I Have Recently applied for Engineering Position in Emirates and My Status is Under Review from 23rd Dec 2013 to till date,So I have some few Basic Question?

** What is mean by Under Review for quite time?
** Can i expect they will Short List me or not?
** When Can i expect a call or reply from them?
** What will be the next step or Procedure for my application?
** PLS SAY ME WHAT WILL HAPPEN AFTER I APPLIED ON LINE FOR A POST**


----------



## ramani8

ramani8 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Has anyone applied for the Digital Communications Specialist position recently?
> 
> I would like to connect with you. Cheers.


Just a bump. Anyone out there?


----------



## sakss

Dear Saqib Ali,

Sub : Human Resource Specialist - Recruitment

I refer to your recent application for employment with our Company in response to our advertisement for the above vacancy.

Your application has been thoroughly reviewed in relation to the requirements of the position, and also considered in competition with other candidate's applications forwarded to us for this role. As a result of our review, on this particular occasion we will not be progressing your application any further. This is not a measure of your quality as a candidate, but rather a reflection of the high level of response received. 

We thank you for your interest in our Company and once again we wish you all the best in your future career. 

Yours sincerely, 



Hi ppl. I received this email today.. I read in some previous posts and other forums that some people were shortlisted or called despite getting the same email. Or should i consider this as a no?


----------



## thirumurukan

sakss said:


> Dear Saqib Ali,
> 
> Sub : Human Resource Specialist - Recruitment
> 
> I refer to your recent application for employment with our Company in response to our advertisement for the above vacancy.
> 
> Your application has been thoroughly reviewed in relation to the requirements of the position, and also considered in competition with other candidate's applications forwarded to us for this role. As a result of our review, on this particular occasion we will not be progressing your application any further. This is not a measure of your quality as a candidate, but rather a reflection of the high level of response received.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in our Company and once again we wish you all the best in your future career.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ppl. I received this email today.. I read in some previous posts and other forums that some people were shortlisted or called despite getting the same email. Or should i consider this as a no?


Usually this mail is send to peoples who are not shortlisted in preliminary screening.


----------



## expat81

rksam said:


> Hey Expat81, great to hear. Please let me know what if any info you have gathered from HR and through research about assessment days. I have some material which i can share if you wish. Am sure your call is not too far. What's your background? I mean by profession. If you are on linkedin we can connect.
> 
> All the best,


Hello rksam, I've done some research as well and I'll be happy to share it with you. How can I contact you on linkedin?


----------



## rksam

expat81 said:


> Hello rksam, I've done some research as well and I'll be happy to share it with you. How can I contact you on linkedin?


Hi expat81,

Please PM me and we exchange our emails/linked-in there.

Also, did you hear anything more from Ek re new interview dates? 

Cheers


----------



## rksam

I think you need to post two more before PM is activated. Be quick Lol


----------



## expat81

rksam said:


> Hi expat81,
> 
> Please PM me and we exchange our emails/linked-in there.
> 
> Also, did you hear anything more from Ek re new interview dates?
> 
> Cheers


A couple of more post and I'll be able to send you a PM


----------



## expat81

the-number-nine- said:


> Which role are you going for mate and what grade? Working as a contractor in Sydney?


Hello number nine have you heard something new about the assessment day with EK? please let me know


----------



## rksam

expat81 said:


> Hello number nine have you heard something new about the assessment day with EK? please let me know


Number nine is attending his assessment as we speak. Hope to hear from him on his experience. Pm your full name and i will link up on linkedin.


----------



## Hamid(US) Citizen

Hello All,

I have an American Passport and 6 years experience in Customer Service and I wanted to know if I can possibly get a job either at Danata or Emirates Airline. Dearly need help and it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## dreamer2014

sakss said:


> Dear Saqib Ali,
> 
> Sub : Human Resource Specialist - Recruitment
> 
> I refer to your recent application for employment with our Company in response to our advertisement for the above vacancy.
> 
> Your application has been thoroughly reviewed in relation to the requirements of the position, and also considered in competition with other candidate's applications forwarded to us for this role. As a result of our review, on this particular occasion we will not be progressing your application any further. This is not a measure of your quality as a candidate, but rather a reflection of the high level of response received.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in our Company and once again we wish you all the best in your future career.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ppl. I received this email today.. I read in some previous posts and other forums that some people were shortlisted or called despite getting the same email. Or should i consider this as a no?


Sakss, the role you applied was it Human Resource Specialist?


----------



## rksam

expat81 said:


> Hello number nine have you heard something new about the assessment day with EK? please let me know


Hey Expat, how are you? did you hear anything from EK? I have been contacted checking for dates end of this month. Let me know how you go.


----------



## expat81

rksam said:


> I think you need to post two more before PM is activated. Be quick Lol


Hi Rksam, I sent you a PM with my contact details… I hope we can be in touch soon!


----------



## thirumurukan

I Have Recently applied for Engineering Position in Emirates and My Status is Under Review from 23rd Dec 2013 to till date,So I have some few Basic Question?

** What is mean by Under Review for quite time?
** Can i expect they will Short List me or not?
** When Can i expect a call or reply from them?
** What will be the next step or Procedure for my application?
** PLS SAY ME WHAT WILL HAPPEN AFTER I APPLIED ON LINE FOR A POST**

ANYBODY PLS HELP ME WITH THE ABOVE QUESTION..


----------



## dunes

thirumurukan said:


> I Have Recently applied for Engineering Position in Emirates and My Status is Under Review from 23rd Dec 2013 to till date,So I have some few Basic Question?
> 
> ** What is mean by Under Review for quite time?
> ** Can i expect they will Short List me or not?
> ** When Can i expect a call or reply from them?
> ** What will be the next step or Procedure for my application?
> ** PLS SAY ME WHAT WILL HAPPEN AFTER I APPLIED ON LINE FOR A POST**
> 
> ANYBODY PLS HELP ME WITH THE ABOVE QUESTION..


Hi Thirumirukan, I'm not the biggest expert out there, but based on my own experience I will give you my thoughts:

** What is mean by Under Review for quite time?
I think you should be aware that many companies, not just EK, have extremely long review times and can keep your CV under consideration for months before requesting an interview or ruling it out for a specific role or multiple roles.

** Can i expect they will Short List me or not?
Good question. This will depend on how good your CV is, how many applicants there are for that specific job and how many have already applied. In other words "NO" you cannot expect to be shortlisted, just be hopeful that you will.

** When Can i expect a call or reply from them?
You cannot expect a call or reply, especially if not shortlisted. If you are shortlisted you could get a call the same day or the next month, or the one after that. There are no standard times unfortunately, and you can only be patient and hopeful. Keep applying for other jobs in the meantime would be my advice.

** What will be the next step or Procedure for my application?
If you are shortlisted I'm sure EK will call or write you making it clear that they want a phone/skype interview, or invite you for an interview.

** PLS SAY ME WHAT WILL HAPPEN AFTER I APPLIED ON LINE FOR A POST**
See above.

Good luck!


----------



## ekhopeful

Anyone here having an offer with DNATA ERBIL ?

Thanks


----------



## sarosh1

Hello All,
Did any one check the Emirates careers new website?
Im much more confused after seeing this,Earlier 'application under review' ,now it says 'Interview completed"
Can any one help me out from this confusion,as I cannot see my old mails sent by Emirates group careers!!!!!!!!


----------



## ngo

i believe they are still updating the new site. it may take time to show all your application u've done. will need to get use to it.


----------



## Massimo1

Hey everyone, I'm a new member on here and have read some of the posts and thought someone may give me advice on my situation...

I've recently applied for Senior Digital Content Executive - Italian (Grade 7) job and will have a video interview...
What kind of questions do they ask at the video interview?
What stage is after the video interview?
When will I know I got the job or not?
What is the salary (Grade 7) I should ask for?
On accommodation do they provide 1 bedroom apartment or is it a shared accommodation? As my wife will come later..

That's all my questions for now and looking forward to your replies and thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## NewEK

*Salary for Grade 8 job*

Hello Everyone,

What is the base salary I should ask for a Grade 8 IT dnata job ? 
What is the current base salary range for grade 7 , 8 and 9 ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Melsy

I have applied for Customer Service Professional and had my FI on 13th of Jan. We were told that they'd get back to us in 2 weeks...i know it hasn't been 2 weeks yet, but I'm pretty nervous. Nervous to a point where, whenever my phone rings I jump with excitement only to realize it's my family calling! -_- This waiting gets so nerve-racking! Aaahhh!!!


----------



## ngo

hey Melsy,

Good work on get to the FI.
I recently applied CS professionals and waiting. may i ask you when did you submit your first application for the post and how is the process that take you to the FI, was it a skype interview?

thanks in advance


----------



## Melsy

ngo said:


> hey Melsy,
> 
> Good work on get to the FI.
> I recently applied CS professionals and waiting. may i ask you when did you submit your first application for the post and how is the process that take you to the FI, was it a skype interview?
> 
> thanks in advance


Hey ngo!
Well, I applied online on 28th of Dec. Received an email inviting me for the Assessment on 5th Jan. Attended the Assessment on 9th Jan. Had my FI on 13th of Jan. I didn't have to Skype, since I live in Dubai. 
Hope this helped! Good luck on your application!


----------



## ngo

Melsy,

Thank you...that was super fast. good for you dear. 
what did you have in the assesment? any psychometric test?:frusty:

if you have cs background you should be in...just need to be patient :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Melsy

ngo said:


> Melsy,
> 
> Thank you...that was super fast. good for you dear.
> what did you have in the assesment? any psychometric test?:frusty:
> 
> if you have cs background you should be in...just need to be patient :fingerscrossed:


Well, Assessment includes a series of test (3 tests). The first one we had was based on situational scenarios. Where in they asked us what would we do in different situations and an essay (mostly testing your writing skills and English). The second one was based on reading, geography, mathematics and Ticketing. They later we had the screening. One on one mini interview. Then a group presentation about the company and job description. Later the ones who got through was made to have a PC test wherein there were 66 questions (super easy) this was based on listening, time and grammar. Well, once you get through this...you're in for the interview at the scheduled time and date. Let me know if you need any further information. 
I have just 2 years of CS background. That's the maximum I could get. Well, yes! Hoping for the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ngo

Hi Melsy, 

Thank you for the descrip....hope everyone here will find it helpful. am not in uae so i wonder how the process will be.
i will let u know if i need something. thank you again.

u take care and wait for the golden call ::bounce:


----------



## Massimo1

Is there anyone that can answer my questions, please...


----------



## NjxNA

Massimo1 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a new member on here and have read some of the posts and thought someone may give me advice on my situation...
> 
> I've recently applied for Senior Digital Content Executive - Italian (Grade 7) job and will have a video interview... Best of luck
> What kind of questions do they ask at the video interview? Usually a pretty informal chat on your background a CV
> What stage is after the video interview? An on-site one in Dubai
> When will I know I got the job or not? After the face-to-face one
> What is the salary (Grade 7) I should ask for? Salaries for the grade have been posted before in the topic, just give a look a go for an idea
> On accommodation do they provide 1 bedroom apartment or is it a shared accommodation? As my wife will come later.. For grade 7 is a 1-bed apt in Al Quoz, no shared accommodation
> 
> That's all my questions for now and looking forward to your replies and thanks in advance for all the help


Answers in red above


----------



## Massimo1

NjxNA said:


> Answers in red above


Thank you NjxNA, was really helpful...


----------



## NewEK

*Salary for Grade 8 job*

From one old post the basic salary range for grade 7, 8 & 9 as of 2010 seems to be :

Grade-9
9,148-15,278

Grade-8
7,802-12,952

Grade-7
6,059-9,998

Do anyone know the latest range ?


----------



## thirumurukan

One month ago I have applied for engineering position, when I am a checking now my status says "under review" what does it mean? It is good or bad?


----------



## thirumurukan

Does anyone know the difference between "Under Review" and "Applied" when you look at your application's status? Mine originally said the one initially, and then the other, respectively, after I had updated my app. I keep hoping to see "Shortlisted", but no such luck yet.


----------



## michelesays

*emirates sales and customer service agent*

Dear all, 
I'm a Manchester-based Italian graduate. Last 9 January I took part to the assessment day for the position of sales and customer service agent at the Emirates European contact centre in Wilmslow (5 miles south of Manchester). 
The assessment was for German, Dutch and Italian speakers. The process was quite stressful as we had to go through several tests, i.e. language assessment, quiz, group assessment, phone role-play and a final interview for successful candidates. I went through all the steps and sat an interview with the call quality officer. The following day I got a call from the HR manager saying I was successful and she would get in touch to inform me about the starting date. 
After two weeks I hadn't received any info but I knew the following training would start 3 Feb 2014. I called back the HR manager and she confirmed I was successful but couldn't confirm a starting date yet as the starting date depends on the language needs they have. Therefore I presume that, for the moment, they'll be running training for Dutch and German speakers only as these languages are quite urgent, I guess. 
Did anyone find themselves in the same situation? Has anyone got any further info about the recruitment process here in the UK?
Many thanks.


----------



## NjxNA

michelesays said:


> Dear all,
> I'm a Manchester-based Italian graduate. Last 9 January I took part to the assessment day for the position of sales and customer service agent at the Emirates European contact centre in Wilmslow (5 miles south of Manchester).
> The assessment was for German, Dutch and Italian speakers. The process was quite stressful as we had to go through several tests, i.e. language assessment, quiz, group assessment, phone role-play and a final interview for successful candidates. I went through all the steps and sat an interview with the call quality officer. The following day I got a call from the HR manager saying I was successful and she would get in touch to inform me about the starting date.
> After two weeks I hadn't received any info but I knew the following training would start 3 Feb 2014. I called back the HR manager and she confirmed I was successful but couldn't confirm a starting date yet as the starting date depends on the language needs they have. Therefore I presume that, for the moment, they'll be running training for Dutch and German speakers only as these languages are quite urgent, I guess.
> Did anyone find themselves in the same situation? Has anyone got any further info about the recruitment process here in the UK?
> Many thanks.


You called back a HR Manager in Emirates and she actually answered? This is really something 

In any case, also for outstations approvals need to go through the HQ and Emirates slowness is well known, just to give you an example today joined a guy in my team who started the recruitment process last *April*...


----------



## rachelpatton

Hi, 

Guys I am looking for some nice jobs opportunities in internet marketing for my husband, he has 8 years of experience and have worked for great companies in USA, Florida, kindly help and let me know the forums where I can participate and know more about jobs in Dubai!


----------



## thirumurukan

One month ago I have applied for engineering position, when I am a checking now my status says "under review" what does it mean? It is good or bad?

Does anyone know the difference between "Under Review" and "Applied" when you look at your application's status? Mine originally said the one initially, and then the other, respectively, after I had updated my app. I keep hoping to see "Shortlisted", but no such luck yet.


----------



## thirumurukan

One month ago I have applied for engineering position, when I am a checking now my status says "under review" what does it mean? It is good or bad?

Does anyone know the difference between "Under Review" and "Applied" when you look at your application's status? Mine originally said the one initially, and then the other, respectively, after I had updated my app. I keep hoping to see "Shortlisted", but no such luck yet. :horn::doh::horn::doh::horn:


----------



## Lonestar23

suzimack said:


> They will probably pass your details to the department actually recruiting the position. You may get a call from someone in that area to have a chat about your experience. (This is what happened with me) If they are interested in you they will call you to Dubai for an assessment day ( for me thus was a presentation, group discussion/workshop and a role play). If you pass the assessment day, (and be warned most don't!!) then you'll get called back the next day for psychometric tests and an interview. Interview is the easiest part of the whole process!!!!



Hi,

I have been called to Dubai for an Assessment, Psychometric Testing, and Interview for an IT position. Has anything changed since your experience? Any suggestions on how to prep for this?

Thanks.


----------



## yas80

*Assessment for Quality Manager*



bangloboy said:


> Great thanks! Yes I would think they would do assessments with relation to the job you are applying for! Well thanks for all the tidbits and it means a lot! Hopefully we will meet on the other side one day! cheers!


Hello Bangloboy and the rest of the forum,
I applied for a quality manager role in Emirates airlines. After the skype interview I am through the 2nd round, which is assessment and pychometric test.

Have you been to the assessment and how did it go? What sort of questions you were asked? What was the presentation about, as far as I understand you applied for an analytical position as well. So any hints on the presentation topics and role play, questions are appreciated.
Thanks so much!
:loco::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Safwanish

Hey guys,

I was wondering what would a graduate in 'BA (hons) in International Tourism Management and Business' with more then 5 years field experience in Travel & Tourism in a sales and management position would be offered? I mean what grade would someone with above mentioned qualifications would be offered in DNATA? The grade, pay and benefits? 

Would love to know. would appreciate the response.


----------



## thirumurukan

thirumurukan said:


> one month ago i have applied for engineering position, when i am a checking now my status says "under review" what does it mean? It is good or bad?
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between "under review" and "applied" when you look at your application's status? Mine originally said the one initially, and then the other, respectively, after i had updated my app. I keep hoping to see "shortlisted", but no such luck yet. :horn::doh::horn::doh::horn:


Any one pls help me out with the above doubte pleasssss


----------



## NjxNA

thirumurukan said:


> Any one pls help me out with the above doubte pleasssss


There's also a "Not shortlisted" status so if it doesn't appear either they are not currently looking for candidates for that particular position or they are still reviewing yours.


----------



## fifi84

*Invitation to our Customer Service?*

Hi guys,

can you please help me out . Today I received an invitation for Customer Service Assessment Day in Dubai. What is like the interview? English ? Role play ?
Thanks


----------



## ngo

As for CSR, the test is very simple.It's just an English test where you have to conjugate verbs and form adverbs etc..You also have 2 scenarios with questions.Easy! And last an essay about 80-100 words, the most difficult and tricky part since the question was (Write an essay about 3 traits that you'll want to develop in your working environment).
After the test, everybody was sent home and had to wait for their call to see if you'll go to FI.

all the besteace:


----------



## Kally09

Hey Ppl,

What is the salary package for grade -07 (Finance Officer). How many years does it take to get to the next level?


----------



## thirumurukan

NjxNA said:


> There's also a "Not shortlisted" status so if it doesn't appear either they are not currently looking for candidates for that particular position or they are still reviewing yours.


Then what about "You should get any reply from us Within 6 weeks or consider that your application is unsuccessful at this time "


----------



## ngo

thirumurukan said:


> Then what about "You should get any reply from us Within 6 weeks or consider that your application is unsuccessful at this time "


this mean: "You should get any reply from us Within 6 weeks"

otherwise this mean (after 6 week if EK do not contact you): "consider that your application is unsuccessful at this time "

good thirumurukan?eace:


----------



## FreddYEagle

Hi guys
I'm searching a job in Uae and i have just applied for this position:
Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders - 140000AG
SomeOne knows something about salaries/Medical/Allowance...
Tnx in advance


----------



## FreddYEagle

Up!


----------



## Kally09

*Information needed*



Kally09 said:


> Hey Ppl,
> 
> What is the salary package for grade -07 (Finance Officer). How many years does it take to get to the next level?



Hey Guys, I have got a 4 hour assessment for the position of finance officer. Can anyone help me as to how I should prepare and what would be in the assessment?

Further what is the salary level for grade 07?


----------



## Kally09

hayoku said:


> Hi there,
> I'm shortlisted for a Grade 7 position. They offer basic salary + housing allowance + insurance + transportation. What's the salary range for basic salary? Since housing allowance is provided i'm a little confused about how much to ask for the basic salary. Thank you!


Hey did you join in ? What salary are you getting? Did you go through the assessment? Can you please help me out in it?


----------



## feb20

Hi all
I applied for a customer service postion online

I subbmttied my online application on the 18th of feb

I got an email on the 19th of feb saying that im invited to assment day

I went to the assment day and there was like 40 people with me 

They took us to an english test and then to math and tickting test 
After that me and 8 other ppl were selcted from the 40 candidts 

And they took the 9 of us to an extra english test

Then for one on one interviwe 

And after my interviwe they explained the job for me and asked me a couple of quistion on my cv

The job is grade 4 contact center 

They told me that we have all what we need from you and the made me sing on terms and comditions of the job 

And sing on a paper that shows the location where i might be located

Then they told me that well will contact you within 1 or 2 weeks if the your interviwe was succsful 

What do you guys think does that say that i may not get the job or what?

And they didnt take my passport size pics nor my full lenthg pic!!


----------



## ngo

feb20 said:


> Hi all
> I applied for a customer service postion online
> 
> I subbmttied my online application on the 18th of feb
> 
> I got an email on the 19th of feb saying that im invited to assment day
> 
> I went to the assment day and there was like 40 people with me
> 
> They took us to an english test and then to math and tickting test
> After that me and 8 other ppl were selcted from the 40 candidts
> 
> And they took the 9 of us to an extra english test
> 
> Then for one on one interviwe
> 
> And after my interviwe they explained the job for me and asked me a couple of quistion on my cv
> 
> The job is grade 4 contact center
> 
> They told me that we have all what we need from you and the made me sing on terms and comditions of the job
> 
> And sing on a paper that shows the location where i might be located
> 
> Then they told me that well will contact you within 1 or 2 weeks if the your interviwe was succsful
> 
> What do you guys think does that say that i may not get the job or what?
> 
> And they didnt take my passport size pics nor my full lenthg pic!!



hello,

you mention u signed the term n condition......was it the actual contract?
i believe u need to wait for their reply...they may contact you soon:yo:


----------



## feb20

ngo said:


> hello,
> 
> you mention u signed the term n condition......was it the actual contract?
> i believe u need to wait for their reply...they may contact you soon:yo:


I singed the terms and conditions paper ya 
Is that considred the actual contract ??
And i singed a anthor paper which show the contact center location


----------



## EK7

I believe the EK call centre is at the Dubai Outsource Zone like most other company call centres.

For more information: Home


----------



## feb20

Can somebody inform me please about my situation


----------



## R17

Hello, 

I had my CS screening day on the 11th of Feb 2014, all the test was done in the same day, I made it until FI though. The interviewer said they will give me notification if I am successful or not within 2 weeks, 2 weeks it's almost finish now, just wondering if after 2 weeks I still don't have any news from them, is it considered if I am unsuccessful? 
And i saw in my EK portal if my status is "interview completed" never changed since I had my interview.

Is there anyone could help me to explain about my application Situation? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ngo

R17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had my CS screening day on the 11th of Feb 2014, all the test was done in the same day, I made it until FI though. The interviewer said they will give me notification if I am successful or not within 2 weeks, 2 weeks it's almost finish now, just wondering if after 2 weeks I still don't have any news from them, is it considered if I am unsuccessful?
> And i saw in my EK portal if my status is "interview completed" never changed since I had my interview.
> 
> Is there anyone could help me to explain about my application Situation?
> 
> Thanks in advance



r u residing in UAE or Indonesia?


----------



## R17

I am Indonesian, i was in Dubai for 2 months visit.


----------



## ngo

R17 said:


> I am Indonesian, i was in Dubai for 2 months visit.


ok. if you consider you'll done well in the assesment so you just need to be positive and wait.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## feb20

So im still waiting for my interviwe ruselt with emirates.

And today i had an assesment day at etihad airways and i made it to final interviwe also.
So now im wating for the ruselt of both iterviwes lol

Goodluck guys


----------



## ngo

feb20 said:


> So im still waiting for my interviwe ruselt with emirates.
> 
> And today i had an assesment day at etihad airways and i made it to final interviwe also.
> So now im wating for the ruselt of both iterviwes lol
> 
> Goodluck guys



nice


----------



## QEEMUS

Hi,i'm new here.I had an interview for the post of airport sevice agent in lagos,nigeria since 15th jan 2014,up till now i have not received any mail or phone call to know if i am successful or not.My stutus is still showing UNDER REVIEW.Pls does anybody know what the delay is?will i still be contacted?what will the next stage be if i am successful?


----------



## R17

QEEMUS said:


> Hi,i'm new here.I had an interview for the post of airport sevice agent in lagos,nigeria since 15th jan 2014,up till now i have not received any mail or phone call to know if i am successful or not.My stutus is still showing UNDER REVIEW.Pls does anybody know what the delay is?will i still be contacted?what will the next stage be if i am successful?


Hi,
You just have to be patient, when your status showing "under review" I guess it means they are still considering your application which is good they will still reviewing on it.

If you are successful they will call you or send you email then they might offer you the contract right away and you have to fill up all the pre joining form that they asked

Good luck


----------



## QEEMUS

R17 said:


> Hi,
> You just have to be patient, when your status showing "under review" I guess it means they are still considering your application which is good they will still reviewing on it.
> 
> If you are successful they will call you or send you email then they might offer you the contract right away and you have to fill up all the pre joining form that they asked
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the kind words..i guess i just have to wait.


----------



## thirumurukan

I have applied for Emirates Engineering Post before a week my Application Status changed to "Application Under Review" but today it change to "Completed" .

What does the status "Completed" means?
:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## R17

Hi guys, 

I am so thrilled, finally I got the golden call from Emirates HR person few days ago.
He asked me to complete joiner forms , and I got my offer contract also. It says Joining date will be on the 2nd of April, I am hoping all this pre- joining process will goes well, because I wanna start to work as soon as posible.

Best luck for you guys


----------



## R17

ngo said:


> r u residing in UAE or Indonesia?




Hi ngo, 

Sorry, but i don't know why I couldn't send you PM back.

Anyway thank you, and yes they did mention my salary and the other terms in the contract, i get Airport service agent position, with basic salary is 3553 aed, allowance accommodation 1590 aed, extra pay for over time working hours, and 1500 aed if we are Arabic 

I hope that's all answered your question


----------



## ngo

R17 said:


> Hi ngo,
> 
> Sorry, but i don't know why I couldn't send you PM back.
> 
> Anyway thank you, and yes they did mention my salary and the other terms in the contract, i get Airport service agent position, with basic salary is 3553 aed, allowance accommodation 1590 aed, extra pay for over time working hours, and 1500 aed if we are Arabic
> 
> I hope that's all answered your question



That's sound good.
But for the accomodation, dont they provide you for that? what exactly is the allowance accomation for then?


----------



## R17

ngo said:


> That's sound good.
> But for the accomodation, dont they provide you for that? what exactly is the allowance accomation for then?



They don't provide the accommodation, that's why we get allowance accommodation for 1590 aed


----------



## ngo

R17 said:


> They don't provide the accommodation, that's why we get allowance accommodation for 1590 aed



I see. Hope its enough!
Well good luck in your new career 
Thank you for all the info you provided us.

Take care.


----------



## Duamal

Hi I've applied to emirates for finance position. My application says under review, do I have a chance they will contact me and how long does it take after submitting application on the emirates website. Also closing date is 2 months away will it be after closing date. Any help will be great. Anks


----------



## Duamal

Hi 

I've applied to emirates for finance position. My application says under review, do I have a chance they will contact me and how long does it take after submitting application on the emirates website. Also closing date is 2 months away will it be after closing date. Any help will be great. 

Thanks


----------



## ngo

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone tell, whenever Emirates Airlines have open days in other countries for Cabin Crew position, do they usually call other candidates for other position for interview as well or its just Cabin Crew?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noor_ye

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am based out of Dubai and I have an assessment with EK this week for the position of business analyst. Can someone please guide me as to what this assessment comprises of? If its a presentation and role play what will be the most likely topics?

Any help and quick help would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## nerd_deluxe

Noor_ye said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am based out of Dubai and I have an assessment with EK this week for the position of business analyst. Can someone please guide me as to what this assessment comprises of? If its a presentation and role play what will be the most likely topics?
> 
> Any help and quick help would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Is this is contract or full time role? For contract, I had a business scenario laid out for me, I was given an hour to prepare a presentation. Then I gave it to a group of peers, who then asked several questions and in general tested the strength of my solution. I was asked to leave, they discussed and then pushed harder on certain points.

That being said, I'm an IT Architect, so as a BA, I'm sure there will be differences...


----------



## Noor_ye

Hey thanks yes, it is for a contract position. What kind of a business scenario did you get? Can you give me some examples?


----------



## nerd_deluxe

Noor_ye said:


> Hey thanks yes, it is for a contract position. What kind of a business scenario did you get? Can you give me some examples?


I'm almost reluctant to and here's why. I don't want to lead you astray on my interview and get you focused on something you may never see and especially not on the domain knowledge side. (I'm been in travel / airlines for longer than I care to admit)

What they want to know is that you'll logically approach a problem and be thorough and thoughtful. I was given a (somewhat but not really generic) technical component to design and went from there to design it, establish pros and cons, etc. 

Focus on the method to approaching a "blue sky" project!

Gotta run, but I'll try to check back later


----------



## thirumurukan

I have applied for Emirates Engineering Post before a week my Application Status changed to "Application Under Review" but today it change to "Completed" .

What does the status "Completed" means?:flame: :flame::flame: :flame:


----------



## ngo

thirumurukan said:


> I have applied for Emirates Engineering Post before a week my Application Status changed to "Application Under Review" but today it change to "Completed" .
> 
> What does the status "Completed" means?:flame: :flame::flame: :flame:


hi thirumurukan,

did EK call/email you for the position?
If not most probably they selected someone else! but in most cases they send email informing you that you have not been selected.

anyways.keep trying


----------



## nm62

I have been for a screening on 22nd october 2013 for a very junior position and obviously i was unsuccessful for being overqualified. I have given a 20 minutes English test. 
Off course they do not disclose the reason for rejecting. 

My purpose was to check out the venue and how everything goes. They kept all my documents. 

Today 12th March 2014 afternoon my status for one of the job i applied in January has turned "Submissions Completed" from "Application Under review". Job is related to Human resources/ Training field.

They will retain my documents for i think 6 months or 1 year.


----------



## nm62

Ok... within 2 hours my status has changed back to "Application Under review".

They have added a new Tab - sub heading on the top of the page in the software "Submissions Completed".
other heading is "Withdrawn Application".... These are headings not Status. 

I think they are playing around with the software.


----------



## Milady

Anyone has an idea of what the salary range is for the "Software Testing Controller" position ?


----------



## ngo

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone tell, whenever Emirates Airlines have open days in other countries for Cabin Crew position, do they usually call other candidates for other position for interview as well or its just Cabin Crew?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tk380

Duamal said:


> Hi
> 
> I've applied to emirates for finance position. My application says under review, do I have a chance they will contact me and how long does it take after submitting application on the emirates website. Also closing date is 2 months away will it be after closing date. Any help will be great.
> 
> Thanks


what was the role you applied for? in my case it took them about a month after the closing date to invite me for the initial skype interview. it took me about 4 months to sign my contract and over 6 from the submission of my application to join the department. and I can tell you my case is not unique.
PM me if you need further details.
good luck!


----------



## Milady

Milady said:


> Anyone has an idea of what the salary range is for the "Software Testing Controller" position ?


Anyone ? :sad:


----------



## fifi84

Hi friends ,

I need some help please. I attended the Emirates CS professionals interview on 18.02.They told us it will take 2 weeks to get the answer . But since today a month later I don't have any news.What is your experience with waiting time?


----------



## fifi84

*To NGO*

HI NGO,thanks for your message, I cant replay with PM sorry. Have you attended the interview also? After the interview my status changed to "interview completed".


----------



## Duamal

tk380 said:


> what was the role you applied for? in my case it took them about a month after the closing date to invite me for the initial skype interview. it took me about 4 months to sign my contract and over 6 from the submission of my application to join the department. and I can tell you my case is not unique.
> PM me if you need further details.
> good luck!


Hi Thanks for replying, its finance supervisor. Still not closed and it say under review, did yours change to under review too. do most people under review get called for interview. Thanks


----------



## emma2012

Im curious are these salary/grades still accurate today? or have they changed?


Grade-16
38,228-79,680
Grade-15
28,416-49,159
Grade-14
21,581-37,120
Grade-13
18,108-30,965
Grade-12
15,837-26,923
Grade-11
13,724-23,193
Grade-10
11,504-19,328
Grade-9
9,148-15,278
Grade-8
7,802-12,952
Grade-7
6,059-9,998
Grade-6
4,697-7,703
Grade-5
3,510-5,721
Grade-4
2,243-3,634
Grade-3
1,693-2,742
Grade-2
1,301-2,108
Grade-1
1,051-1,703


----------



## GuyUSA

Hello I am new here and will appreciate any help.

I will be travelling to Dubai soon for Assessment & Interview for position in IT (Grade 9). Can anyone tell me the topic you received for presentations? group scenario and role play in detail. Also if possible, what exactly were you asked in Final Interview?

Thanks
GuyUSA


----------



## emma2012

GuyUsa is it possible for you to share with us your time line from sent application to the time you got your interview thank you, would be interesting to see how long your time line is ect. If you can it would be great  good luck


----------



## GuyUSA

*Paid Relocation Cost?*



dimflo said:


> Borisimo I am very sorry to hear that,
> 
> A few tips from my side:


Thanks for the details, it was really helpful. I want to ask, does EK provides relocation cost to grade 9?


----------



## GuyUSA

emma2012 said:


> GuyUsa is it possible for you to share with us your time line from sent application to the time you got your interview thank you, would be interesting to see how long your time line is ect. If you can it would be great  good luck


Sure I will be more than happy to share. I do not remember exact date of application, I believe I filled it in sometimes in Jan or Feb. The i was contacted by email in early March, been through my skype pre-screen interview last week and now flying next week for Assessment & FI.


----------



## emma2012

GuyUSA thank you for sharing your time line, its informative to see how it looks like in regards to the time line for others, even if every applicant go through different time line ect, its still informative. GOOD LUCK on your assessment and interview next week :fingerscrossed:

A while ago i collected few of the members time lines from these threads, so we could see how it looks like ect, i will copy and paste the list here again for those who wish to look at it again:::

ekhopeful
Applied Online : May 2013
Phone interview :May 2013
FI : June 4,2013
e-contract : 1st week July 2013
Position : Ground Staff

Ishika
28th May 2013 - Assessment (English test and document collection)
04th June 2013 - Final Interview
02nd July 2013 - Sent E - contract

EK7
7 Sep 2012: Applied
14 Nov 2012: Assessment Day
21 Nov 2012: Over the phone Spanish interview
21 May 2013: Golden Call [6 MONTHS!]

SoSoS
End of April 2013: Application
23rd of May 2013: Assessement Day in Dubai
3rd of June: Final Interview
13th of June 2013: Received an email that says I was shortlisted but there are no vacancy available at that moment.
30th of June 2013: They called to ask me if I was still interested in the position (1 min) and so Recruitment will call again later.



H&M
Applied on 27May for Travel Consultant position
Attended the Assesment - Which is quite easy & Simple on the 11th JUNE
Attended the FI - Which is pretty bad & Tricky (3 people in the panel asking questions one by one, Mostly about EK. Chances of getting the job is 50/50 - Attended on 20th JUNE)

jannah1824
JULY 2012 - APPLIED
OCTOBER 21, 2012 - ASSESSMENT (was shortlisted for Cashier position)
NOVEMBER 6, 2012 - FINAL INTERVIEW (evaluated for Airport services Agent)
JANUARY 31, 2013 - PC TEST (was evaluated again for Senior admin Assistant)
FEBRUARY 11, 2013 - FINAL INTERVIEW
FEBRUARY 26, 2013 - On hold message(successful but no vacancy)
MAY 23, 2013 - WRITTEN TEST
MAY 28, 2013- SHORT INTERVIEW (some kind of a job briefing)
JUNE 17, 2013 - I RECEIVED THE OFFER LETTER


t-man

25th July – 2nd Aug 2012
OK, so I applied for the position some time in July 2012.
Sept-Oct 2012
Well around Sep-Oct last year the status finally changed to "Under Review".
3rd Feb 2013
I received an email from a HR coordinator informing me that they would like to arrange a telephonic interview with the hiring manager and a recruitment coordinator on 6th Feb 2013.
17th Feb
I get an email from the HR Coordinator that I have been shortlisted and that I was invited to participate in an Assessment on 27th Feb and, if shortlisted, the Interview on 28th Feb.
19th Feb
I am informed that the dates for the Assessment and Interview have been changed and are now the 3rd & 4th of Mar respectively.
19th Mar
I received the email offering me the position
12th Apr
Am finally unable to log into my emiratesgroupcareers account and got the message “You will be contacted by your recruitment coordinator at the earliest”.
15th Apr
I got the call from my assigned HR Coordinator today and told that she would be uploading the contract and that I need to accept it and upload the documents for security check and the pre-employment medical declaration. The expected date to join was 12th May which I asked to be postponed.


Borisimo
Applied in JUL 12
Got a call for an interview 1 week later and asked to travel to Dubai in 4 days
Had to put it off last minute because I could not get off work and the house looked after in such a short time span. That was a hard phone call to make!!!
Rescheduled for JAN 13 (Luckly!!)
Got accepted 1 week later


----------



## GuyUSA

emma2012 said:


> GuyUSA thank you for sharing your time line, its informative to see how it looks like in regards to the time line for others, even if every applicant go through different time line ect, its still informative. GOOD LUCK on your assessment and interview next week :fingerscrossed:
> 
> A while ago i collected few of the members time lines from these threads, so we could see how it looks like ect, i will copy and paste the list here again for those who wish to look at it again cause i posted this a long time ago:


It depends what function and grade you are applying for. For IT, i believe it is around 3 months from Skype interview to joining date. Seems like you have done alot of research. Were you able to find out what exactly the topic they get in the presentation and group exercise?


----------



## emma2012

GuyUSA lucky you guys that applied for IT cause it seems your time line is shorter, unfortunately i dont have any info about the topics/presentations or group exercises about this IT role, but hopefully you can find something in these threads


----------



## GuyUSA

emma2012 said:


> Im curious are these salary/grades still accurate today? or have they changed?
> 
> Grade-9
> 9,148-15,278


How do you translate the above salary? 

Currently For grade 9, it is 35K AED + 12500 Home + transport + phone + plus usual education, ticket concession etc.


----------



## shahmurtaza

Hello Everyone,

I just need to ask a quick question. I received an invitation for an assessment day on 8th April,2014 from Emirates. But i will not be able to reach Dubai until 20-04-2014. Is it possible to postpone the date of my interview? I havent been able to find any contact details for the recruitment office. 
Please help me out here.


----------



## nm62

I have an assessment on this coming monday, 14th April, 2014 for Admin officers position. Salary package sounds not bad.


----------



## SoSoS

Just to update my situation if it could help others:

I applied for a part-time customer service agent with dnata.
Salary about 3500 AED, shifts, no accomodation + 1500 AED for Arabic speakers after an exam.

*End of April 2013:* Application
*23rd of May 2013:* Assessement Day in Dubai (Aviation academy)
Around 7 am, we filled up a form and then lined up in front of 3 HR employees, and we gave to one of them our CV and required documents and quickly 
answered a few questions about our qualifications. 
Then we took an English exam (Grammar and writing) and finished around noon.

*3rd of June*: Final Interview at the Headquarters
About 10 questions about work experience or how to respond to different situations.

*13th of June 2013*: Received an email that says I was shortlisted but there are no vacancy available at that moment.

*30th of June 2013*: They called to ask me if I was still interested in the position (1 min) and so Recruitment will call again later.

*Mid July*: They called to ask if I was still interested and on the same day, I received on my email information about the contract to fill up and send back to them from my Emirates career account. As well as an online manual about the job to study before reporting to them.
I was told told that I would start on the 20th of August at terminal 2.

I had one week to complete everything online in order to start however for personal reasons I had to decline the job at the end.

The process took 3 months approximately in total, HR told me it is the usual time the process takes. And don't try to call them, they have this policy of "You don't call us, we call you" They never answer their phone if you need updates.


----------



## ngo

SoSoS said:


> Just to update my situation if it could help others:
> 
> I applied for a part-time customer service agent with dnata.
> Salary about 3500 AED, shifts, no accomodation + 1500 AED for Arabic speakers after an exam.
> 
> *End of April 2013:* Application
> *23rd of May 2013:* Assessement Day in Dubai (Aviation academy)
> Around 7 am, we filled up a form and then lined up in front of 3 HR employees, and we gave to one of them our CV and required documents and quickly
> answered a few questions about our qualifications.
> Then we took an English exam (Grammar and writing) and finished around noon.
> 
> *3rd of June*: Final Interview at the Headquarters
> About 10 questions about work experience or how to respond to different situations.
> 
> *13th of June 2013*: Received an email that says I was shortlisted but there are no vacancy available at that moment.
> 
> *30th of June 2013*: They called to ask me if I was still interested in the position (1 min) and so Recruitment will call again later.
> 
> *Mid July*: They called to ask if I was still interested and on the same day, I received on my email information about the contract to fill up and send back to them from my Emirates career account. As well as an online manual about the job to study before reporting to them.
> I was told told that I would start on the 20th of August at terminal 2.
> 
> I had one week to complete everything online in order to start however for personal reasons I had to decline the job at the end.
> 
> The process took 3 months approximately in total, HR told me it is the usual time the process takes. And don't try to call them, they have this policy of "You don't call us, we call you" They never answer their phone if you need updates.


Thank for this info.

But 3500AED without acco is enough in this country?
seem one will have to struggle a lot


----------



## EK7

The basic salary for Customer Service Professional (Grade 4) is currently at AED 3155.


----------



## newnewguy

What would a current EK.08 salary/grade be?

I found this but it seems outdated:
_Grade-8
7,802-12,952_


----------



## venecio97

GuyUSA said:


> How do you translate the above salary?
> 
> Currently For grade 9, it is 35K AED + 12500 Home + transport + phone + plus usual education, ticket concession etc.


Hi GuyUSA

Do you know what's roughly the bracket for EK09 range? From what I read in the replies (including yours) basic salary (excluding everything else) ranges from 20k to 40k AED

thanks!


----------



## UAE

hi allz 

how are you ? this is my post after 1 year and 2 months of life after my latest interview with dnata i am so happy that i managed to write back in here 

i just want to say that i gone with another company after my latest interview with dnata 

how every i can not forget that i was that close to get the job but i was out because of politics 

i am still trying my luck and applying with emirates hopefully i can get in , 

hope all of luck for all of you and always remember 

"opportunity often comes in the disguise of misfortune or temporary defeat "


----------



## tsabra

*Salary Expectations*

I was just shortlisted for a Skype interview, provided with the job description and T&C, then asked to provide my confirmation including salary expectation. I replied to the email before realizing this forum existed.

I would be grateful if you can answer the following:

1) What is the basic salary for a grade 9? I have read conflicting answers here. Does the variation depend on department? The position is in Corporate Communications.

2) Can I Negotiate a higher salary than my expected one? Or EK used this to cap any negotiations

3) Does every job/function require the assessment tests in Dubai?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## snowmel

Hi There, 
I am seeking for employment. Is any of you have any leads please share with me. 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Sabee

*Overtime and increment for grade 4*

Hi people I am new here. I am soon going to apply and try my luck with emirates. I know the basic salary and other allowances.
I would like to know about their overtime paying rate and if get any increments time to time or annually.
Thanks a million friends!!!

x


----------



## weed1217

Subject:Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders-140000AG at Emirates Group
From: Emirates Group Careers
Sent date: 15-Apr-14
Printable Format
 dnata


Applicant Ref :******
Position Ref: 140000AG
Position Title: Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders

Dear XXX,

Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.




Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment
Emirates Group

This is a system generated email. Please do not reply.

Hi ppl...i got my skype done n got this mail after 2 days of skype interview...what next...wl they call me to dxb for further process? as i was told by a frnd that this is it n am selected...
thanks
weed


----------



## faaris

*Customer Service question*

Hi guys,

I was wondering if someone here works for Emirates (dnata) in Jebel Ali (Al Maktoum Airport)?

I just received the confirmation for the Customer Service position with Emirates and I have a few questions :

1. For Jebel Ali with AED 1600 accommodation allowance can I find a share apartment (something with 3 bedrooms-3bathrooms no more than AED 4500 per month)?

2. Can somebody tell me a few things about Dubai/Jebel Ali area/job itself?

I'm 30 and currently I make EUR 800 per month (around AED 4000) from which I paid rent approx EUR 250 (around AED 1250).

Thank you in advanced


----------



## Sabee

faaris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if someone here works for Emirates (dnata) in Jebel Ali (Al Maktoum Airport)?
> 
> I just received the confirmation for the Customer Service position with Emirates and I have a few questions :
> 
> 1. For Jebel Ali with AED 1600 accommodation allowance can I find a share apartment (something with 3 bedrooms-3bathrooms no more than AED 4500 per month)?
> 
> 2. Can somebody tell me a few things about Dubai/Jebel Ali area/job itself?
> 
> I'm 30 and currently I make EUR 800 per month (around AED 4000) from which I paid rent approx EUR 250 (around AED 1250).
> 
> Thank you in advanced


Hi Faaris,

You can find something in Discovery Gardens. It's a nice area where you are within walking distance from Ibn Batuta Mall. 

If you are working in Jabel Ali it's quite far from the city. But since the metro is up it won't be a problem anymore. 

May I also ask you a question please? 

When did they confirm that you are selected for the position? Did you already started training and all?

I am in the hold pool list:fingerscrossed: Still waiting to hear from them?

Thanks


----------



## faaris

*When did they confirm that you are selected for the position? *

I had the interview in February 2014. I had confirmation about 10 days ago (some of my colleagues from the interview had their DOJ on March 15)



*Did you already started training and all?*

No, I'm still waiting for the contract. Some things are not cleared yet to me



*I am in the hold pool list:fingerscrossed: Still waiting to hear from them?*

Yes I am. Good luck with you're application

Cheers


----------



## Aamir Raj

Applicant Ref :1000512959
Position Ref: 14000069
Position Title: Airport Operations - Ground Handling-Drivers, Loaders, Helpers

Dear xxxxx

Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.




Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment
Emirates Group

This is a system generated email. Please do not reply
My friend i got same mail 28 may 2014 what is that means we are selected or what .


----------



## Sabee

Hi Aamir,

I would say yes you are selected as per my experience after reading all 161 pages here. But never know when you will be called next. 

Have you faced the final interview?

Patience is a virtue! So keep your fingers crossed and wait. Don't lose hope but still look for other opportunities too. 

And also keep an eye on your online profile. They update your status there.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Aamir Raj

yes I faced the final interview in UAE and they call me last week in Pakistan ,also asking me more questions about my work and my experience and next day they send me this mail i send u already


----------



## weed1217

Hi Aamir,

I got the same mail for ROTL position,but after the skype interview...i havent gone to UAE yet for the interview...any idea


----------



## Aamir Raj

you done online test


----------



## Aamir Raj

you got this email

Dear candidate,

With reference to your application with the Emirates Group for the position of Loader / Helper/Airside Operator II / Air Site Operator III,we are pleased to inform you that your application is shortlisted.

We would like to invite you for an online test.

1) Online Test: Sunday 27 April 2014 (Time – 01:00 P.M.)
Venue: Career Centre, 2nd Floor, New Emirates Headquarters,
Al Rashidiya, Opp. Terminal 3, Dubai
Contact No:+( 971 4 7081962 / 971 4 7081964)
(Please report at the Career Centre reception 10 minutes prior to the interview time).


Please bring the following: ( VERY IMPORTANT!!)
· a photocopy of your highest educational certificate
· 6 passport size photographs,
· one passport copy,
· one visa copy
· Driving Licence Copy ( front and back)
· updated CV.

Please carry your ID (apart from Passport, e.g.: Driver's license, Insurance card, etc.) as you need to present it to the Security at the entrance.


Transportation:
The best way to travel to our office is by the Metro/Taxi, Emirates Group Headquarters Station.
Candidates who use personal transport and who wish to use the Emirates Parking will be responsible to pay a parking fee of AED 10 per hour; the first 2 hours are free of charge.

Candidates should present themselves in a formal Business Attire throughout process.

Please confirm attendance & acknowledge receipt as soon as possible.

Thanks and Regards,
cid:[email protected]
Dana Nashawati 
Human Resource Coordinator | HR – Group Recruitment
P.O. Box 686 | T +971 4 7082694 
Dubai, United Arab Emirates | emairates.com/careers | emirates.com


----------



## weed1217

no..havent got this one yet...my skype was done in april 2014 and they sent mail """We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application."""""


----------



## weed1217

And how much time did it for you..i mean the process time till now... my first assesment was in march'14 and skype in april'14... but havent got any mail/online update from them till now....


----------



## weed1217

and do they pay for tickets or its on our head only?? how abt accommodation for the online test...and whats online test all about...can u pls share...


----------



## Aamir Raj

online test is on computer,its simple English grammer test,66 question you have 35 minutes,you want to done first this stage when you passed this test after face to face interview with hr people they ask you about your work and your paste job and every thing.if you fail they tell u if you passed they are not say but they call you and contact you on telephone and also email,what is your online status,mine is interview completed,how about your


----------



## Aamir Raj

yes they pay ticket and also sending visa


----------



## weed1217

Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders - Full-time
United Arab Emirates-Dubai
Job Posting:14-Jan-14 – Job Number: 140000AG
Job Status: Active (Accepting Job Submissions)
*Submission Status: Completed – Updated: 18-Apr-14*
View/Edit Submission|View Email Messages|Withdraw


----------



## Aamir Raj

Airport Operations - Ground Handling-Drivers, Loaders, Helpers - 
United Arab Emirates-Dubai
Job Posting:04-Jun-14 – Job Number: 14000069
Job Status: Active (Accepting Job Submissions)
Submission Status: Interview Completed – Updated: 05-Jun-14
View/Edit Submission|View Email Messages|Withdraw
This is mine status


----------



## weed1217

Ok..Thanks Aamir....Hope i have to go there for the online test...Inshallah....


----------



## Aamir Raj

Inshallah and good luck


----------



## Erfanshakir

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


Hi

I have applied to a number of jobs in Emirates in the finance position. They all seem to be at the same level, one was one position lower. I had a couple of questions:

1. Does the same individual assess your CV every time you apply for a particular job in Emirates? Is it possible if you have applied for 3 to 4 finance positions and he/she has rejected your CV for one position and would automatically reject for the others thinking that this person is just posting without carefully looking at the positions. I can honestly say all of the posts I applied for look as if I can apply them.

2. How much time do they take to analyze your CV against one position? Other sites do tell what position your CV is in, whether its with HR or its been rejected. On the Emirates website there is a very tense waiting process with no updates.

Would appreciate answers on this and any additional information.


----------



## Fait

Greetings all,

I would lke to ask if there are a LOT of internal hirings or lateral positions available once you get in Emirates/Dnata?

I recenly got hired for a Grade 3 position with Dnata and I am wondering if within 6 months, there would be a chance to be in Grade 4-5 right away? My Joining Briefing will be this Monday, June 16 2014.


----------



## NjxNA

Fait said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I would lke to ask if there are a LOT of internal hirings or lateral positions available once you get in Emirates/Dnata?
> 
> I recenly got hired for a Grade 3 position with Dnata and I am wondering if within 6 months, there would be a chance to be in Grade 4-5 right away? My Joining Briefing will be this Monday, June 16 2014.


Unless approved by your line manager for special reasons, the minimum you have to spend in the company before applying for an internal vacancy is 1 year.

On a side note, not the right company for fast promotions at all.


----------



## Fait

NjxNA said:


> Unless approved by your line manager for special reasons, the minimum you have to spend in the company before applying for an internal vacancy is 1 year.
> 
> On a side note, not the right company for fast promotions at all.


That's quite frustrating if promotions here is not the one I forsee. 1 year of waiting would be fair enough I guess but more than that would be a pain.

How about overtime pays? Do they differ per each grade?


----------



## NjxNA

Fait said:


> That's quite frustrating if promotions here is not the one I forsee. 1 year of waiting would be fair enough I guess but more than that would be a pain.
> 
> How about overtime pays? Do they differ per each grade?


It's stated in the contract if entitled for overtime payment or not.
It depends on the position mainly. Can't help on this one.


----------



## Fait

NjxNA said:


> It's stated in the contract if entitled for overtime payment or not.
> It depends on the position mainly. Can't help on this one.


Thank you very much. You have been helpful.

Regarding my contract, it states that more than 42 hours will be paid as OT but the amount per hour is not shared. Will just have to ask these matters during our briefing.

Would like to know too if there are any Ramp Operations Team Leader and Airside Operator members here?


----------



## Erfanshakir

*Finance positions*

Hi

I have applied to a number of jobs in Emirates in the finance position. They all seem to be at the same level, one was one position lower. I had a couple of questions:

1. Does the same individual assess your CV every time you apply for a particular job in Emirates? Is it possible if you have applied for 3 to 4 finance positions and he/she has rejected your CV for one position and would automatically reject for the others thinking that this person is just posting without carefully looking at the positions. I can honestly say all of the posts I applied for look as if I can apply them.

2. How much time do they take to analyze your CV against one position? Other sites do tell what position your CV is in, whether its with HR or its been rejected. On the Emirates website there is a very tense waiting process with no updates.

Would appreciate answers on this and any additional information.


----------



## Vicky37

jnc_25 said:


> I have received this mail from Emirates:
> 
> Thank you for attending the Emirates / dnata recruitment interview recently.
> 
> We are pleased to advise you that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ dnata group.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> IS THERE ANY CHANCE FOR ME? SHOULD I WAIT OR MY APPLICATION WAS UNSUCCESSFUL.


I'm sorry I'm so late on this one, but I received that exact email this week after my FI and I would like to know what does it really mean!! Do I even stand a chance?
Thanks!


----------



## Fait

Vicky37 said:


> I'm sorry I'm so late on this one, but I received that exact email this week after my FI and I would like to know what does it really mean!! Do I even stand a chance?
> Thanks!


If they won't contact you within 6 weeks, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## weed1217

hi fait....i am put on hold for ROTL position...online status shows


Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders - Full-time
United Arab Emirates-Dubai
Job Posting:14-Jan-14 – Job Number: 140000AG
Job Status: Active (Accepting Job Submissions)
Submission Status: Completed – Updated: 18-Apr-14
View/Edit Submission|View Email Messages|Withdraw



i think they will call me to UAE for FI if vacancy arises on 06 months..


----------



## Fait

weed1217 said:


> hi fait....i am put on hold for ROTL position...online status shows
> 
> Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders - Full-time
> United Arab Emirates-Dubai
> Job Posting:14-Jan-14 &#150; Job Number: 140000AG
> Job Status: Active (Accepting Job Submissions)
> Submission Status: Completed &#150; Updated: 18-Apr-14
> View/Edit Submission|View Email Messages|Withdraw
> 
> i think they will call me to UAE for FI if vacancy arises on 06 months..


Hi weed, that's great! We'll be working together. Are you hired locally?


----------



## weed1217

my interview was in chennai...done with assessment and skype interview...i got this a day after my skype thingy...
but since then,no update and since ramzan is approaching, am sure the process is gng to get further delayed...how abt u...


----------



## weed1217

Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.




Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment


*****i got this after my skype ****


----------



## Fait

weed1217 said:


> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HR Manager - Recruitment
> 
> 
> *****i got this after my skype ****


I hope your application really pushes through. See you in the airport once you get here in Dubai, TL.


----------



## Amtmann

Is Emirates / Dnata really a good employer? Article in the National today states that female cabin crew who become pregnant within 24 months may be let go if no ground work is available. That's pretty shocking.


----------



## led

*please help*

Hi,, im in desperate need of some info. I garuated from emirates aviation college last year, and had an english test with emirates and then was immediately called for an interview for the post of an aircraft technician,,, during the interview I was told I was favoured to be put into the new emirates engine plant opening on the third quarter of 2014. They even sent me a mail with the reference number with a soh tag and my online profile at emiratescareers also says interview completed for that post. I still have not recieved any word and its been almost 7 months since I had the interview. Any idea if this plant is opening soon and when will they start recruitment? I just afraid if my huge wait was for nothing and if I should forget about that job and try elsewhere. Please any help or advice or info is much appreciated.


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

Advice please. 

I've been applying for various postions within Emirates however NOT been successful for any of the positions, i've not been rejected but it's been more than 6 weeks. I'm from the UK and I have experience working at IBM, DHL etc but I have no experience in aviation however i'm a fast and keen learner. 

Other than lack of experience, what i'm i doing wrong? can any advise? 

Thanks


----------



## Fait

Amtmann said:


> Is Emirates / Dnata really a good employer? Article in the National today states that female cabin crew who become pregnant within 24 months may be let go if no ground work is available. That's pretty shocking.


May not be the best employer in UAE but could be one of the safest, stable company anybody could join.


----------



## Fait

To all EK / dnata staffs, is the Emirates Platinum card worth getting?


----------



## maevelardez

*joining july 23th*

Hi everyone!
I ve got selected for the airport service position and under the portal it says DOJ July 23th, however, i agreed with my HR coordinator to travel from Argentina to Dubai on July 18th.
I would like to contact someone who is in the same situation!. Is there anyone who is close to join? Not cc please, because i have many contacts but it is hard to find ground staff!

Best regards,

Emilia


----------



## Kathe

all post are helpful regarding job related informations.


----------



## peace&harmony

*Soh*



led said:


> Hi,, im in desperate need of some info. I garuated from emirates aviation college last year, and had an english test with emirates and then was immediately called for an interview for the post of an aircraft technician,,, during the interview I was told I was favoured to be put into the new emirates engine plant opening on the third quarter of 2014. They even sent me a mail with the reference number with a soh tag and my online profile at emiratescareers also says interview completed for that post. I still have not recieved any word and its been almost 7 months since I had the interview. Any idea if this plant is opening soon and when will they start recruitment? I just afraid if my huge wait was for nothing and if I should forget about that job and try elsewhere. Please any help or advice or info is much appreciated.


Hi led,

I just wanted to find out was it aircraft technician or aircraft mechanic job? What was the time frame in which they called you .. as in how long after the interview did they send you the on hold email. From what I know I have a couple of friends who graduated from EAC and who were put on hold but eventually got the call in the end. It took 4-6 months for some, for others 8-10 months and for some even 1 year or so. So like the people on this forum have mentioned that it's just a waiting game. My advice, just be patient since you have already got something in your favor as they told you plus the *SOH* email. But if you are very eager to find out then maybe you could contact the HR Dept. through mail or phone call.

Best of luck!


----------



## deserthunt

*Interview Help Please*



jacck said:


> Thanks for that - I have finally finished reading the entire thread. Lots of valuable information. I see you are a grade 9 is that correct? This should be my 5th post so I should be able to PM you with some specific questions.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Jack - hope you are well.
I am from Melbourne as well and coming to DXB for an interview this week and was hoping you can answer a few questions for me please: I am coming for a Finance Manager Dnata Travel

*Assessment Day *- is this a group discussion wherein you are just grouped with random people? and what is that they look for?
*Interview* - How was it for you? Anything different from Australia?
Do you have any insights for Dnata Travel and hows the place to work ?
Grade 9 - Do you know of a the salary range for this grade? with rents in DXB being so high I just want to be sure I can get the right salary? do these guys negotiate on salary at all? 
I have read at most blogs that the average rent in DXB is around 120K-140K an year and most of the landlords want rent an year in advcance - now thats some serious money upfront almost $40KAUD? Does EK provide any assistance with this? 
I know I have asked you a lot of questions but would really appreciate if you could help me out here.

Cheers mate


----------



## deserthunt

GuyUSA said:


> Hello I am new here and will appreciate any help.
> 
> I will be travelling to Dubai soon for Assessment & Interview for position in IT (Grade 9). Can anyone tell me the topic you received for presentations? group scenario and role play in detail. Also if possible, what exactly were you asked in Final Interview?
> 
> Thanks
> GuyUSA


Hey GuyUsa - I am from Melbourne and coming to DXB for an interview this week and was hoping you can answer a few questions for me please: I am coming for a Finance Manager with Dnata Travel

*Assessment Day *- is this a group discussion wherein you are just grouped with random people? and what is that they look for? what will this entail? 
*Interview* - How was it for you? Anything different from normal interviews?
Do you have any insights for Dnata Travel and hows the place to work ?
Grade 9 - Do you know of a the salary range for this grade? with rents in DXB being so high I just want to be sure I can get the right salary? do these guys negotiate on salary at all? motsly I have read its 30,000AED PLUS 12K ACCOMMODATION or is it 35,000AED including accommodation? 
I have read at most blogs that the average rent in DXB is around 120K-140K an year and most of the landlords want rent an year in advcance - now thats some serious money upfront almost $40KAUD? Does EK provide any assistance with this? 
I know I have asked you a lot of questions but would really appreciate if you could help me out here.

Cheers mate


----------



## deserthunt

Hi Guys can someone please offer some assistance with the following?
Grade 9 Salary at Dnata? basic plus accommodation allowance? 
If I look for own accommodation the rent is normally payable an year in advance - does the company provide any assistance with this considering this is a substantial cash outlay.
assessment day what should i be focusing on? 
Thanks,


----------



## neekburm

*Load Control/Ground Ops jobs at Dnata*

Hey guys,

Do any of you know if Emirates/dnata currently have any positions for experienced load controllers? I have nearly 10 years experience at a major european airline in load control/weight and balance, and I am very interested in applying at Emirates.

Thank you


----------



## Sabee

maevelardez said:


> Hi everyone!
> I ve got selected for the airport service position and under the portal it says DOJ July 23th, however, i agreed with my HR coordinator to travel from Argentina to Dubai on July 18th.
> I would like to contact someone who is in the same situation!. Is there anyone who is close to join? Not cc please, because i have many contacts but it is hard to find ground staff!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Emilia



Hi Emila,

Congratulations!!! I am too selected for an airport service agent position and DOJ is 20th August. So how is it so far? Have you already gone through the training? What's your department?

TC


----------



## fahad25

can anyone provide me the employee benefits for grade 2-3 air side operator II in emirates group


----------



## Fait

fahad25 said:


> can anyone provide me the employee benefits for grade 2-3 air side operator II in emirates group


If airside operator II, that would fall under Grade 2. I believe salary has been discussed to you already? Regarding the benefits, everyone has the same benefits except the accommodation allowance per se. You get Medical Insurance Class D, Cat A, Cat C and special tickets, etc.

HTH.


----------



## Vesper007

Hello!

I'm interested in working as cabin crew. I have customer service experience, speak four languages, and I've traveled a lot and seem good with the whole jet lag thing so I want to give it a shot.

Does anybody know...
* What the benefit package is like?
* Housing arrangements (shared 2 bedroom, single bedroom to yourself, or studio to yourself, etc)? And what is the accomodation allowance if you decide to withdraw from their accomodation?
* Other perks (health insurance, end of term, plane tickets, transportation allowance if any)?

Many thanks.


----------



## fahad25

*Did get any call after this message*

Did get any call after this message i have the same message and im wondering how long its gonna take




weed1217 said:


> Subject:Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders-140000AG at Emirates Group
> From: Emirates Group Careers
> Sent date: 15-Apr-14
> Printable Format
> dnata
> 
> 
> Applicant Ref :******
> Position Ref: 140000AG
> Position Title: Ramp Operations Team Leaders and Airside Team Leaders
> 
> Dear XXX,
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HR Manager - Recruitment
> Emirates Group
> 
> This is a system generated email. Please do not reply.
> 
> Hi ppl...i got my skype done n got this mail after 2 days of skype interview...what next...wl they call me to dxb for further process? as i was told by a frnd that this is it n am selected...
> thanks
> weed


----------



## jinjer

Hi there! I am a new member here...and it's so interesting to read all your informative post here and very helpful like for me, I have incoming assessment supposedly on July 29, 2014 but they move due to Ramadan. Any idea guys about Professional Customer Service assessment. Very we'll appreciated for the reply.


----------



## EK7

The Customer Service position Assessment is lengthy but straightforward: English test, math test, and Customer Service test followed by one on one interviews with some presentations and orientations thrown in. If successful in these, you proceed to the final interview and the online test, I believe.


----------



## fazk

hey did you get selected desert hunt ?


----------



## Avmed10

*aviation medicine*

hello everybody,

I have been called for interview for the position of aviation medicine specialist and offered G10 position. May I ask if any body can help me??

1.Is G10 suitable, if not, what grade should be for a senior aviation medicine specialist?
2. what is the acceptable basic salary for such position?
3. I have been offered 15k/month for accommodation is this enough for a family with 3 kids?


Looking for you help.

Regards


----------



## The Rascal

Avmed10 said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> I have been called for interview for the position of aviation medicine specialist and offered G10 position. May I ask if any body can help me??
> 
> 1.Is G10 suitable, if not, what grade should be for a senior aviation medicine specialist?
> 2. what is the acceptable basic salary for such position?
> 3. I have been offered 15k/month for accommodation is this enough for a family with 3 kids?
> 
> 
> Looking for you help.
> 
> Regards


1. Dunno
2. AED40,000 basic
3. That's G9 grade I thought, G10 should be nearer 18-20k. 

Check schooling is fully paid, it should be.


----------



## Avmed10

Thanks Dude,

May I ask for further help as I don't know much about Dubai ...... I want to make sure that it worth travelling from London.

They offered school fees of 42k/child primary grades and 63k for secondary together with tickets and 2000k/month as contribution for non business calls and travel.



best wishes


----------



## The Rascal

Avmed10 said:


> Thanks Dude,
> 
> May I ask for further help as I don't know much about Dubai ...... I want to make sure that it worth travelling from London.
> 
> They offered school fees of 42k/child primary grades and 63k for secondary together with tickets and 2000k/month as contribution for non business calls and travel.
> 
> 
> best wishes


Rip their arms off, they obviously want you.


----------



## fazk

G10 is a senior management role and the package seems attractive but try and negotiate as much as you can and to get an idea about rents check dubizzle, accommodation is expensive in Dubai...but def worth coming for an interview


----------



## clarkr

Hi, new member here

I am currently applying for a grade 9 job in finance, and have been asked what my salary expectations are:

I have heard on the grapevine that the basic salary is about 24k aed per month. On top of that there is 13.5k housing allowance, 1.5k travel allowance, private medical care, profit share and 1 flight home.

My wife and small child will be coming out with me, but I don't think there is an allowance for childcare for pre-school age kids.

I've done the sums, and in order to be in a like for like position to now (if my wife were to give up work), I would need to negotiate 33k aed per month basic excluding housing allowance.

This seems like a big jump from the 24k that I've heard about (+37.5%), does anyone think it would be possible to ask for this?

Has anyone here recruited for similar positions? Is it in the hands of the hiring manager, or governed by HR, do they have the power to increase your salary within bandings upon negotiation, and if so what would a more likely cap be for grade 9?

Any help would be much appreciated, as it will help me work out if I can make this move work should I be successful.


----------



## Avmed10

Thanks Body,

It seems that accommodation is a real problem. I could not figure what and where in dubai is the best choice....... 

Could you confirm how much I may ask for accommodation in G10 position......


----------



## The Rascal

Avmed10 said:


> Thanks Body,
> 
> It seems that accommodation is a real problem. I could not figure what and where in dubai is the best choice.......
> 
> Could you confirm how much I may ask for accommodation in G10 position......


You won't get a G10 role, not is that is all you've been offered.

Also the job you have applied for is a G9, unless there's a G10 role on thier website then there isn't a position available.

The G8 to G9 and G9 to G10 are notoriously the most difficult promotions to get at EK - the latter is the equivalent of going from First Officer to Captain on the Flightdeck, ie needs loads of experience.


----------



## kaize

Hi all, I'm from the UK and in two weeks I have the Skype interview for a grade 8 position in the Marketing department - a 'Controller'.

I have done some background research and I understand there is a big jump from grade 8 to 9. Is it possible to negotiate this at all at any point, if I am lucky enough to be selected, and if so, what is the strategy?

I have a little more experience than the job requires, and have worked in global brands, which I hope goes in my favour. 

In terms of 'what salary do you expect' (they ask in the Skype email request). Is it best to ask for more than you think you'll get assuming they'll knock it down?

I earn 40k/year in the UK (before tax) so a grade 8 role doesn't actually make such a big difference, or even less for me, than my current role at the moment, which I why I believe I should aim for grade 9.

Thanks all, and great info in this thread.

Cheers


----------



## UAE

*hi its me again*

hi guys 

i have a final interview hopefully after 20 days from now in dubai " Again !" 

i hope i can make it this time 


guys can i ask how do you know the grade of the position ?

the position that i am applying for is for emirates airline but its outside UAE 


Thanks


----------



## kaize

Hi UAE. From reading this thread, and my personal experience, it seems once your initial job application is shortlisted for an interview, you are sent some terms and conditions, and a detailed job description, which contain the Grade of the role you are applying for.


----------



## UAE

nop , i guess i still did not receive that yet ! 

is grading for positions outside UAE having the Same benefits like inside ?


----------



## The Rascal

UAE said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have a final interview hopefully after 20 days from now in dubai " Again !"
> 
> i hope i can make it this time
> 
> 
> guys can i ask how do you know the grade of the position ?
> 
> the position that i am applying for is for emirates airline but its outside UAE
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hang on, you're applying for a role, you don't know the salary range or the grade, and you're up for a final interview?

The mind boggles.


----------



## UAE

The Rascal said:


> Hang on, you're applying for a role, you don't know the salary range or the grade, and you're up for a final interview?
> 
> The mind boggles.




i guess they never till you how much salary offered they first ask you what do you expect 

but even with my previous role they did not give any info about the position grade


----------



## Fait

UAE said:


> i guess they never till you how much salary offered they first ask you what do you expect
> 
> but even with my previous role they did not give any info about the position grade


Are you being hired locally? If yes, during the orientation / interview you'll find your grade level and how much would be the offer. If you're hired outside UAE and they ask you to come to Dubai, I beleive they should've disclosed you this information already.

Customer Service roles are Grade 4 if not mistaken.


----------



## ngo

Fait said:


> Are you being hired locally? If yes, during the orientation / interview you'll find your grade level and how much would be the offer. If you're hired outside UAE and they ask you to come to Dubai, I beleive they should've disclosed you this information already.
> 
> Customer Service roles are Grade 4 if not mistaken.


...and how much is grade 4?


----------



## kaize

Has anyone negotiated a grade 8 to grade 9 position?

What were your experiences?


----------



## NjxNA

kaize said:


> Has anyone negotiated a grade 8 to grade 9 position?
> 
> What were your experiences?


Grade 8 is a specialist
Grade 9 is a manager

This should give you the idea about the room for negotiation you have.


----------



## kaize

NjxNA said:


> Grade 8 is a specialist
> Grade 9 is a manager
> 
> This should give you the idea about the room for negotiation you have.


Thanks NjxNA. So you're saying it's simply not possible unless they changed the title of the role? Does 'manager' mean people management or can it be a project manager/a recognition of experience in your field?

Just would like to know how to play it if I am
Lucky enough to be in the position of an offer.

Many thanks


----------



## NjxNA

Manager means people/team management indeed...
As far as I understood, you applied to CC correct? Hierarchies are pretty strict and no, they won't change the job title just to give a better grade... if you have an offer, well, negotiate hard on the basic salary, really hard.
Once you have reached 5 posts feel free to PM me if you need more info.


----------



## The Rascal

Weirdly enough, in EK manager XYZ is a grade 10 role, XYZ manager is a grade 9.

Nothing like the caste society eh?


----------



## NjxNA

The Rascal said:


> Weirdly enough, in EK manager XYZ is a grade 10 role, XYZ manager is a grade 9.
> 
> Nothing like the caste society eh?


I guess they just couldn't figure out anything new between VP and Manager and they came out with this bright idea...
It still doesn't make any sense to me...


----------



## diba_perfect

Rofl!!



the rascal said:


> weirdly enough, in ek manager xyz is a grade 10 role, xyz manager is a grade 9.
> 
> Nothing like the caste society eh?


----------



## kaize

NjxNA said:


> Manager means people/team management indeed...
> As far as I understood, you applied to CC correct? Hierarchies are pretty strict and no, they won't change the job title just to give a better grade... if you have an offer, well, negotiate hard on the basic salary, really hard.
> Once you have reached 5 posts feel free to PM me if you need more info.


CC = Corporate Comms? Yes.

Thanks for the offer; I shall contact you in due course... 

Still, Skype interview to get through first.


----------



## The Rascal

NjxNA said:


> I guess they just couldn't figure out anything new between VP and Manager and they came out with this bright idea...
> It still doesn't make any sense to me...


VP is grade 11, SVP grade 12.

Captains are grade 11, first officers are grade 10 if i recall, but that may be wrong and they're 10 and 9 respectively.

G10 is what you really want, First class ID90s..., you don't get that at Grade 9, only Business Class.


----------



## NjxNA

The Rascal said:


> VP is grade 11, SVP grade 12.
> 
> Captains are grade 11, first officers are grade 10 if i recall, but that may be wrong and they're 10 and 9 respectively.
> 
> G10 is what you really want, First class ID90s..., you don't get that at Grade 9, only Business Class.


You don't get F class at g10 anymore...


----------



## The Rascal

NjxNA said:


> You don't get F class at g10 anymore...


In that case Captains must now be g11.


----------



## Fait

@NjxNA: Sent you a PM. Have couple of questions.


----------



## Avmed10

Fait said:


> @NjxNA: Sent you a PM. Have couple of questions.


hi Fait, I think I will not be able to get your PM as this service is not active yet .....


----------



## atlanticist

NjxNA said:


> You don't get F class at g10 anymore...


Is this definite ?

I'm going as a contract G10 equivalent (so yeah, this is moot until/unless I transfer across to an EK contract); I have F priority with my current employer both on duty and concessionary travel.

Just be nice to know what I'd be eligible for on an EK G10 contract. Can anyone shed any light. The recruitment agency, for obvious reasons, doesn't have the inside scoop.


----------



## NjxNA

atlanticist said:


> Is this definite ?
> 
> I'm going as a contract G10 equivalent (so yeah, this is moot until/unless I transfer across to an EK contract); I have F priority with my current employer both on duty and concessionary travel.
> 
> Just be nice to know what I'd be eligible for on an EK G10 contract. Can anyone shed any light. The recruitment agency, for obvious reasons, doesn't have the inside scoop.


As far as I've been told, until few years ago G10 were entitled to F class tickets while they only grant them to VP and above now.

Not sure exactly when this happened, maybe someone else here knows it.


----------



## Mychew

newnewguy said:


> What would a current EK.08 salary/grade be?
> 
> I found this but it seems outdated:
> _Grade-8
> 7,802-12,952_


hi everyone, im new here. 

I know the range above is definitely out of date. Anyone care to shade some lights on the salary range for grade 08? I'm shortlisted for the analyst position and being asked for the expected salary for the Skype interview.

thank you!


----------



## kaize

Mychew said:


> hi everyone, im new here.
> 
> I know the range above is definitely out of date. Anyone care to shade some lights on the salary range for grade 08? I'm shortlisted for the analyst position and being asked for the expected salary for the Skype interview.
> 
> thank you!


I would also be keen to know.


----------



## thuongtran1113

*Professional customer service*

Hi everybody, I'm a new member. I have a question about my situation.
I'm in Vietnam and I applied for Airport service agent in Emirates airline through an EK agency in Vietnam. I joined in AD of Emirates on 3 August and next day we called me for Final interview as a Professional customer service position. I mean it's ok with me for this position. After 3 days, I received an email from the agency that I'm in a recommended list and the agency said we're successful and we just need to wait for Golden call.However, all of us in this list also received an email after 1 week like this






, so i' m so confused that I'm successful or not and when will they contact me? Please give me some advises.


----------



## Stevesolar

thuongtran1113 said:


> Hi everybody, I'm a new member. I have a question about my situation.
> I'm in Vietnam and I applied for Airport service agent in Emirates airline through an EK agency in Vietnam. I joined in AD of Emirates on 3 August and next day we called me for Final interview as a Professional customer service position. I mean it's ok with me for this position. After 3 days, I received an email from the agency that I'm in a recommended list and the agency said we're successful and we just need to wait for Golden call.However, all of us in this list also received an email after 1 week like this
> View attachment 27249
> , so i' m so confused that I'm successful or not and when will they contact me? Please give me some advises.


Hi,
That is a typical "holding" email - they now have you circling the airport in a holding pattern - until a suitable vacancy becomes available.
They have some many people wanting to work for them - that they can afford to be very choosy in who they select.
From this email it is impossible to know when (and if) they will contact you again - so you need to look for alternative employment, in case they never get back to you.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## thuongtran1113

Thanks for your reply. However, They organized a AD in my country and they hire the agency to help them to select applicants. And when they select us and put us in the recommended list so why do they have to reject all of us. I think they never want to use their money for no purpose. I also asked our agency and they make sure they will contact us later. But i just have a bit worry.


----------



## Stevesolar

thuongtran1113 said:


> Thanks for your reply. However, They organized a AD in my country and they hire the agency to help them to select applicants. And when they select us and put us in the recommended list so why do they have to reject all of us. I think they never want to use their money for no purpose. I also asked our agency and they make sure they will contact us later. But i just have a bit worry.


Hi,
That is not a rejection email - it is a holding email - big difference.
When companies plan to expand or launch new services they need to plan months in advance and get everything in place.
They may be planning to launch new routes or services that require staff from certain countries. They first need to find out if the correct number and level of people are available (the research stage) - if yes, they report back to HQ and the plans are activated.
You have probably been interviewed for the above reason and if the company continues with their plans - they will then continue the hiring process.
Large companies will be going through these exercises regularly and in multiple areas/countries at the same time.
It is like a game of chess - you are just one of the pawns!
Dont lose hope - but you need to be realistic, in case they dont activate this plan.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mjkzaeem

Hi Kazie,

Did you finish your skype interview. I was suppose to attend mine last sunday but no one came online. The HR sent me a mail stating we are rescheduling. 

What did they ask you in skype?
How long did it go?
How many interviewers were there?

I have also applied for a similar role Grade 8 (specialist)


----------



## mjkzaeem

*Skype Interview*



kaize said:


> CC = Corporate Comms? Yes.
> 
> Thanks for the offer; I shall contact you in due course...
> 
> Still, Skype interview to get through first.


Hi Kaize,

Did you get through the skype interview. 

How did it go.
What did they ask.
Who all were there in the interview panel. 

I have been shortlisted for a similar position but grd 8. My Skype was to happen on 17th but no once came online. Was contacted the next day to reschedule it. Waiting since then.

Do let me know about what kind of questions they ask in the skype interview. Need to prepare.


----------



## EK7

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That is not a rejection email - it is a holding email - big difference.
> When companies plan to expand or launch new services they need to plan months in advance and get everything in place.
> They may be planning to launch new routes or services that require staff from certain countries. They first need to find out if the correct number and level of people are available (the research stage) - if yes, they report back to HQ and the plans are activated.
> You have probably been interviewed for the above reason and if the company continues with their plans - they will then continue the hiring process.
> Large companies will be going through these exercises regularly and in multiple areas/countries at the same time.
> It is like a game of chess - you are just one of the pawns!
> Dont lose hope - but you need to be realistic, in case they dont activate this plan.
> Cheers
> Steve


Yes, exactly!

Dubai International is currently in the process of constructing Concourse D for all international airlines that service Dubai besides Emirates. These airlines currently operate from Concourse C.While the airport authorities are putting the finishing touches and simultaneously conducting tests and trial runs of the new concourse, Emirates/dnata are possibly recruiting staff beforehand so that they are not faced with manpower shortage once Concourse D is open and ready for business.


----------



## Mychew

mjkzaeem said:


> Hi Kazie,
> 
> Did you finish your skype interview. I was suppose to attend mine last sunday but no one came online. The HR sent me a mail stating we are rescheduling.
> 
> What did they ask you in skype?
> How long did it go?
> How many interviewers were there?
> 
> I have also applied for a similar role Grade 8 (specialist)


hey! 

I replied their email with the expected salary but did not confirm with me on the skype interview. im worried they wont come online on the scheduled date/time. Not sure if i should wait. 

mine is also a grade 8 position, mind sharing how much did you ask?

best of luck.


----------



## thefutureisemirates

*Emirates grade 9*

Hello boys and girls,
This is my :first: post so please go easy on me (for now ).

I made my application in June, had my Skype interview in July and still awaiting an answer on my Skype interview.

My monthly allowances are 165k housing, 1k car, education for children paid for.

The base from what I've been reading / told is in the 25k mark. Is this normal for this grade and does anyone have an insight into the ranges ?

Thanks


----------



## thefutureisemirates

clarkr said:


> Hi, new member here
> 
> I am currently applying for a grade 9 job in finance, and have been asked what my salary expectations are:
> 
> I have heard on the grapevine that the basic salary is about 24k aed per month. On top of that there is 13.5k housing allowance, 1.5k travel allowance, private medical care, profit share and 1 flight home.
> 
> My wife and small child will be coming out with me, but I don't think there is an allowance for childcare for pre-school age kids.
> 
> I've done the sums, and in order to be in a like for like position to now (if my wife were to give up work), I would need to negotiate 33k aed per month basic excluding housing allowance.
> 
> This seems like a big jump from the 24k that I've heard about (+37.5%), does anyone think it would be possible to ask for this?
> 
> Has anyone here recruited for similar positions? Is it in the hands of the hiring manager, or governed by HR, do they have the power to increase your salary within bandings upon negotiation, and if so what would a more likely cap be for grade 9?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, as it will help me work out if I can make this move work should I be successful.


Hi Clarkr,

Receiving a grade up promotion would be difficult to negotiate :frusty: however from what I have read on the forums and from experience you should negotiate the base as much as you can :fingerscrossed: - grade 9 quoted in here previously were around 14-20 and also 16-22, so I think 24k is around right at the top end.

I hear you on the negotiation +37.5%, on the face of it it does appear a mission impossible, however there can't be any harm in asking the question.

FYI I too have applied for a Grade 9 finance position offering similar allowances to you.

My timelines are as follows : application made in June 2014 and had Skype interview in July discussing CV in general awaiting answer from them atm :fingerscrossed:

Would be interested to hear your timelines ?

All the best with your application :cool2:


----------



## mjkzaeem

Mychew said:


> hey!
> 
> I replied their email with the expected salary but did not confirm with me on the skype interview. im worried they wont come online on the scheduled date/time. Not sure if i should wait.
> 
> mine is also a grade 8 position, mind sharing how much did you ask?
> 
> best of luck.


Hey,

I quoted 24k. 

When is your skype scheduled for?

Regards,
Moiz


----------



## tahir29

I'm confused, my applications which I've submitted since February are still "ongoing" I've not heard anything back, does anyone know who i can contact for an update? 

Thanks


----------



## Mychew

mjkzaeem said:


> Hey,
> 
> I quoted 24k.
> 
> When is your skype scheduled for?
> 
> Regards,
> Moiz


wow. wondering what's the position you were applying. 

My skype interview is on the 26th, which is today.


----------



## rock me

*Clarity on package*

Trying to get clarity on total package at Emirates Airline for management employees (Grade 9-11) 

*GRADE 11* _Is this a Vice President level?_
- Base Salary Range: Dhs 25K-60K ?? _Please correct. This should be a fixed range, I presume_
- Typical Base Salary: Dhs 50K ?? _Please advise_
- Housing Allowance: Dhs 240K ?? _I presume this is fixed_
- Education Allowance: Dhs 40K ?? (I presume this total for upto 3 kids)
- Car/transport Allowance: ??
- Telephone/communication Allowance: Dhs
- Anything other allowances??
- Annual Leave: 42 days??
- Annual Leave tickets: Once a year for self and family
- Travel Privileges: First Class (ID90)
- Provident fund: Employee continuation 5% of basic, company 12%. Withdrawal after 5 yrs. What happens if you leave earlier?
- Gratuity: 21 days for every year of service 
- Profit Share: TBD based on company performance. Dhs 0 for last year
- Medical and Dental: Covered at Emirates Groups' in-house facilitates. What about other serious ailments which can't be treated in-house including auto accidents

*GRADE 10* _What level is this?_
- Base Salary Range: Dhs 15K-50K ?? _Please correct. This should be a fixed range, I presume_
- Typical Base Salary: Dhs 40K ?? _Please advise_
- Housing Allowance: Dhs 200K ?? _I presume this is fixed_
- Education Allowance: Dhs 40K ?? (I presume this total for upto 3 kids)
- Car/transport Allowance: ??
- Telephone/communication Allowance: Dhs
- Anything other allowances??
- Annual Leave: 42 days??
- Annual Leave tickets: Once a year for self and family
- Travel Privileges: First Class (ID90)
- Provident fund: Employee continuation 5% of basic, company 12%. Withdrawal after 5 yrs. What happens if you leave earlier?
- Gratuity: 21 days for every year of service 
- Profit Share: TBD based on company performance. Dhs 0 for last year
- Medical and Dental: Covered at Emirates Groups' in-house facilitates. What about other serious ailments which can't be treated in-house including auto accidents

*GRADE 9* _Is this Manager level?_
- Base Salary Range: Dhs 15K-50K ?? _Please correct. This should be a fixed range, I presume_
- Typical Base Salary: Dhs 30K ?? _Please advise_
- Housing Allowance: Dhs 180K ?? _I presume this is fixed_
- Education Allowance: Dhs 30K ?? (I presume this total for upto 3 kids)
- Car/transport Allowance: ??
- Telephone/communication Allowance: Dhs
- Anything other allowances??
- Annual Leave: 42 days??
- Annual Leave tickets: Once a year for self and family
- Travel Privileges: Business Class (ID90)
- Provident fund: Employee continuation 5% of basic, company 12%. Withdrawal after 5 yrs. What happens if you leave earlier?
- Gratuity: 21 days for every year of service 
- Profit Share: TBD based on company performance. Dhs 0 for last year
- Medical and Dental: Covered at Emirates Groups' in-house facilitates. What about other serious ailments which can't be treated in-house including auto accidents


----------



## bundesrepublik

thefutureisemirates said:


> Hello boys and girls,
> This is my :first: post so please go easy on me (for now ).
> 
> I made my application in June, had my Skype interview in July and still awaiting an answer on my Skype interview.
> 
> My monthly allowances are 165k housing, 1k car, education for children paid for.
> 
> The base from what I've been reading / told is in the 25k mark. Is this normal for this grade and does anyone have an insight into the ranges ?
> 
> Thanks


G'Day thefutureisemirates 

I have a Skype interview on Sunday and would appreciate if you could tell me what is it all about and what are the possible questions?I'm a bit stressed and not sure what I'm EXPECTING

My position is in marketing and is Grade 9

Thanks mate !


----------



## bundesrepublik

kaize said:


> Hi all, I'm from the UK and in two weeks I have the Skype interview for a grade 8 position in the Marketing department - a 'Controller'.
> 
> I have done some background research and I understand there is a big jump from grade 8 to 9. Is it possible to negotiate this at all at any point, if I am lucky enough to be selected, and if so, what is the strategy?
> 
> I have a little more experience than the job requires, and have worked in global brands, which I hope goes in my favour.
> 
> In terms of 'what salary do you expect' (they ask in the Skype email request). Is it best to ask for more than you think you'll get assuming they'll knock it down?
> 
> I earn 40k/year in the UK (before tax) so a grade 8 role doesn't actually make such a big difference, or even less for me, than my current role at the moment, which I why I believe I should aim for grade 9.
> 
> Thanks all, and great info in this thread.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Kaize

I'm scheduled to do a Skype Interview on Sunday.Could you please give me some tips about this Interview? I'm also marketing but my Position is Grade 9

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Aliasghar

Aamir Raj said:


> online test is on computer,its simple English grammer test,66 question you have 35 minutes,you want to done first this stage when you passed this test after face to face interview with hr people they ask you about your work and your paste job and every thing.if you fail they tell u if you passed they are not say but they call you and contact you on telephone and also email,what is your online status,mine is interview completed,how about your


Hi , I too hve finished all of this stages , waiting for the email , dont know how long will it take to receive for the email..hope goes soon, any info plz du let me know.


----------



## bundesrepublik

SOS My Skype Interview is on Sunday... Please help... I need to know what are the possible questions.

Thanks


----------



## thefutureisemirates

bundesrepublik said:


> G'Day thefutureisemirates
> 
> I have a Skype interview on Sunday and would appreciate if you could tell me what is it all about and what are the possible questions?I'm a bit stressed and not sure what I'm EXPECTING
> 
> My position is in marketing and is Grade 9
> 
> Thanks mate !


Hi bundesrepublik,
The Skype interview flowed well, included the following questions:

Reason for applying
Going through CV
Skills you'll bring to the role

Best of luck mate


----------



## bundesrepublik

thefutureisemirates said:


> Hi bundesrepublik,
> The Skype interview flowed well, included the following questions:
> 
> Reason for applying
> Going through CV
> Skills you'll bring to the role
> 
> Best of luck mate


Thanks mate... How is your status now?


----------



## UAE

hi every body 

can any one went through the Final interview give us a guide line for it or something 




its like going to an interview with the wizard of ozz 


Thanks


----------



## thefutureisemirates

bundesrepublik said:


> Thanks mate... How is your status now?


My status is application under review, has been like this for a month or so....please do update me on how you got on with your Skype interview.


----------



## bundesrepublik

thefutureisemirates said:


> My status is application under review, has been like this for a month or so....please do update me on how you got on with your Skype interview.


hi,

Well was not bad...I was a bit stressed because it was the first time doing Skype interview ( it was not long I think 8-9 min only) .. They want the short listed people in Dubai by 6 of Sep. Not sure what will happen....


----------



## thefutureisemirates

bundesrepublik said:


> hi,
> 
> Well was not bad...I was a bit stressed because it was the first time doing Skype interview ( it was not long I think 8-9 min only) .. They want the short listed people in Dubai by 6 of Sep. Not sure what will happen....


Hi, I guess you're sure to hear back from them soon then, so :fingerscrossed: then, I wouldn't worry about the time spent you may have knocked the points on the head so please remain positive


----------



## weed1217

Hi all...i had applied for rotl...went thru the assesment...done with skype in april'14...yday i got a calll from dxb asking if am interested in joining as there is a vacancy. i def said'YES'. she told her team will get back in 2 weeks time..

but the question is one of my frnd also got a call regarding same. And also have an eloborated mail about medics..procedures n stuff...
I havent got any such mail nor anything updated on the portal.

Has anybody gone thru like this.... reply seriously appreciated.
Thanks
Sultan


----------



## kaize

Had my Skype interview in August for a role in marketing. I applied directly via LinkedIn so I do not have an online job application account through Emirates, and not sure what my "status" is.

However I haven't heard back from HR at all yet. I am hoping that "no news is good news" and I'll get some feedback soon.

The Skype interview was around 16-18 minutes, and included an HR rep, who asked most of the questions, which were quite general (talk through your experience etc), and also a member of the team, who asked a couple of questions specific to my experience.


----------



## mjkzaeem

kaize said:


> Had my Skype interview in August for a role in marketing. I applied directly via LinkedIn so I do not have an online job application account through Emirates, and not sure what my "status" is.
> 
> However I haven't heard back from HR at all yet. I am hoping that "no news is good news" and I'll get some feedback soon.
> 
> The Skype interview was around 16-18 minutes, and included an HR rep, who asked most of the questions, which were quite general (talk through your experience etc), and also a member of the team, who asked a couple of questions specific to my experience.


Got a mail for AD invitation on 20th Sep. Anybody for that date?


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

I've applied to several roles which meet i meet the requirements for, however I've not received a replied back from emirates. What am i doing wrong? I have the experience and knowledge for the roles i apply for. 

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks

Tahir


----------



## UAE

just finished my FI , what a day ! started 6 in the morning finished 5 after noon 

i slept for 2 days after that from the stress during it ! 


any way they told us they will reply to us within 10 days 

i started to have white hair !


----------



## peace&harmony

Hi

Anyone on hold here? What is the current situation at EK Engg.? I mean is recruitment still ongoing??

Thanks


----------



## mjkzaeem

tsabra said:


> I was just shortlisted for a Skype interview, provided with the job description and T&C, then asked to provide my confirmation including salary expectation. I replied to the email before realizing this forum existed.
> 
> I would be grateful if you can answer the following:
> 
> 1) What is the basic salary for a grade 9? I have read conflicting answers here. Does the variation depend on department? The position is in Corporate Communications.
> 
> 2) Can I Negotiate a higher salary than my expected one? Or EK used this to cap any negotiations
> 
> 3) Does every job/function require the assessment tests in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi tsabra,

Just wanted to check if you got through? What the assesment like. Did you do any presentation? I have my AD next week so want to get as much information as possible.


----------



## kaize

I have been informed I was unsuccessful, 3 weeks following a Skype interview.

Oh well  

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## dileepj

Hi Members
Could someone shed some light on the type of presentations being asked for a business analyst? Is it a technical PPT or generic one.


----------



## mjkzaeem

UAE said:


> just finished my FI , what a day ! started 6 in the morning finished 5 after noon
> 
> i slept for 2 days after that from the stress during it !
> 
> 
> any way they told us they will reply to us within 10 days
> 
> i started to have white hair !


Could you share the process of assessment. What kind of presentation are we to prepare. ?


----------



## dileepj

Hi Wen, How did your assessment day go? Could you share some info on the assessment day


----------



## dileepj

Hi All, 
First of all, i would like to thank all members for the wealth of information here. 
I have applied for EK09, business analyst post and have completed the skype interview last week. I have been told that they will take 2 weeks to respond on my outcome of the interview. I know from the experience of many members here, in EK, one has to be very patient. And it sure takes its toll. 
Is there anyone else in here waiting for the same post? 
Also, if anyone has recently completed FI, please do post details on their experience. any advise on Assessment day, presentation, group task, role play, test etc is deeply appreciated.

Fingers crossed and running out of nails


----------



## faaris

*So far*

Hi guys,

In case someone around here is interested in the conditions and lifestyle of working for dNATA as a Customer Service Agent here are some details. I don't know each and everyone's background so I will share mine and after that maybe you can weigh a little bit better a decision.

I came from a country were I worked 10-11 h per day (5 days per week), at a salary of EUR 700. In my country the price of a pack of cigarettes is 3 EUR, a 500ml bottle of Pepsi is about 70 cents, 1 liter of 98 petrol is about 1,5 EUR, the rent in a 1 bedroom ap in the city center is about EUR 300 (without water, gas, electricity or internet/tv), a glass of energy Jack Daniels whisky in a top club is around EUR 9. This is my background.

I joined dNATA from a interview I took in January and arrived in Dubai in September (currently assigned grade 4 with a salary of AED 5,500 or EUR 1200 from which they deduct the rent which is about AED 1700 or aprox EUR 300). In the rent price they include water, gas, electricity. I stay in a share apartment with 2 other flatmates in the company accomodation (which you have the option to take or to leave outside in which case they pay you the full amount of AED 5,500)

From the moment you arrive here they make sure you're needs, questions are met. For the first 3 weeks you are staying on a hotel (not far from the training facilities). The hotel is on they're expense.

They help you out with everything : assistance, clear responses to any questions, documentations. They even have psychologists that can help you with the integration process. 

You are covered from the medical point of view to a certain yearly amount (except estetic interventions such as boobs job or other kind of these surgeries).

I was worried a little bit when I first arrive in Dubai (alone, big city, new beginning). Don't be. You will be surrounded by people like you from different countries who share the same values and who want to make also new friends. Its impossible not to make new friends.

Until this point I have some "+" and some "-" about my experience with the whole thing so far :
+ : dNATA, colleagues, instructors, Dubai life, living conditions in the accomodation, working conditions with dNATA.
- : alcohol is very expensive (from my background point of view), the humidity makes you're shirt soaking weat just by walking around in the middle of the day, the shower water is bad for you're hair (need to buy a filter)

I personally would recomend dNATA from my background and my point of view.

For more questions I will try to respond as soon as I can on the email on the forum or here directly.

Thanks and hope you make the best decision


----------



## tahir29

Who do i speak to in relation to getting a job, i've applied several times, i meet all the requirements but i still hear nothing. Any contacts for me?


----------



## ngo

*salary*

hello,
Anyone here that know if the Dnata and EK salary are the same? And how much is it nowdays?

thanks


----------



## faaris

ngo said:


> hello,
> Anyone here that know if the Dnata and EK salary are the same? And how much is it nowdays?
> 
> thanks


Hi ngo,

To answer you're questions (Ive read the private message but I cannot use the response option yet because I'm a junior member on this forum...for now)

1. The salaries for grade EK04 or EK05 or ... are the same. Same level. Either you are EK or dNATA. Benefits are the same either you are Ground Staff or Cabn Crew (according to you're grade of course).

2. Regarding hiring - yes, they are still hiring big and need people. They are expanding operations so need staff. Keep an eye on the Emirates vacancies or on the ads of the Recruitment Team (if you have a Recruitment Team that selects from you're country directly)

Cheers and best of luck


----------



## weed1217

ngo said:


> hello,
> Anyone here that know if the Dnata and EK salary are the same? And how much is it nowdays?
> 
> thanks


Hi there...I got selected as ROTL...salary is 6500 dirhams...
done with my medicals...waiting to join...the portal says 05jan as joining


----------



## ngo

faaris said:


> Hi ngo,
> 
> To answer you're questions (Ive read the private message but I cannot use the response option yet because I'm a junior member on this forum...for now)
> 
> 1. The salaries for grade EK04 or EK05 or ... are the same. Same level. Either you are EK or dNATA. Benefits are the same either you are Ground Staff or Cabn Crew (according to you're grade of course).
> 
> 2. Regarding hiring - yes, they are still hiring big and need people. They are expanding operations so need staff. Keep an eye on the Emirates vacancies or on the ads of the Recruitment Team (if you have a Recruitment Team that selects from you're country directly)
> 
> Cheers and best of luck


Thanks. Do you know the CS salary?


----------



## faaris

ngo said:


> Thanks. Do you know the CS salary?


Hi,
For grade EK04 positions (Customer Service Agent included) you get almost AED 5100 (AED 3500 basic salary + AED 1600 for accomodation).

If you decide to stay in the company's accomodation facility you get only AED 3500 (the accomodation fee - AED 1600 - which they deduct from you include water, gas, chiller in the company's accomodation)


----------



## faaris

*Today another person called and asked me if I am willing to accept a current offer for Part time Marhaba service agent.*
This person called you from a foreign phone number? (Im just asking because some of my friends prank called me)
If the answer is yes, you should clarify this with you're HR Coordinator - the person that called you the first time. If you don't have hi's number just log in into you're Candidate Portal and get hi's contact from there.
If you don't have an ID and a pass for accesing a candidate portal just wait. After you will have it, ask him then.


*I'm afraid if they will still consider me for other positions.*
I think you ment that they will not consider you for other positions. Honestly this doesnt resemble the profesionalism I encounter so far with them. I mean they don't switch positions after they called you and informed you about the succesfull interview and about the position you are going to work.
If its the case just clarify with them the position, working conditions, salary, benefits, etc.

Cheers


----------



## ngo

faaris said:


> Hi,
> For grade EK04 positions (Customer Service Agent included) you get almost AED 5100 (AED 3500 basic salary + AED 1600 for accomodation).
> 
> If you decide to stay in the company's accomodation facility you get only AED 3500 (the accomodation fee - AED 1600 - which they deduct from you include water, gas, chiller in the company's accomodation)



Thank you Faaris


----------



## faaris

Lets break it down in pieces. 

You went on an interview with them for which position?
If the answer is Customer Service Agent than ...colaborated with you're statement

"""*and he gave me the access to the portal*"""

Go to you're portal, find the HR Coordinator phone no or email and contact him tomorrow. Ask him/her about the change.
Emphasize on the fact that you went for the interview for the Customer Service Agent and you would like to join dNATA as Customer Service Agent as the person initially mention to you.


In case things don't go so smooth and you are face a decision of either joinning them as Marhaba part-time or not joinning, ask them for details about the contract and if this can transf into a full time position.

The idea is that after 6 months with the company, based on you're results Ive been told you can apply for other positions in the company. So if you don't like the Marhaba full time position you can switch.

If they offer you Marhaba part time position, I can update you on the price of living in Dubai and you can make a decision.

I know its frustrating (Ive been trying to be a cabin crew with them for 3 years and a half and I settle with Ground Staff) but its not the end of the world. You still have you're health, you still have you're familly and friends, you still have a job and you still have an oportunity (as little as it is right now at the first glimpse).

Stay focused now, ask the right questions, make a decision based on logic not on resentment.

Cheers :wave:


----------



## faaris

qt_reyn said:


> Thanks a lot faaris. The Assessment day is for customer service professionals and never mentioned marhaba part time position in the possible jobs. And yeah I've asked everything earlier and it seems I got no choice whether to accept it or start over the application process. It's really weird and sad but what can I do. I guess I'll take it and apply for another position after 6 months. It's better than applying from outside. I'm just really upset because they need to tell us that there is also that option that they will put us in part time if that is the only available but no, they bragged about the available customer service positions that are in fact inexistent. It breaks my heart.


*they bragged about the available customer service positions that are in fact inexistent*

Hey look Im not looking for excuses but they need this positions. Emirates Airline made a huge order of airplanes and they need to move some of the operations on Al Maktoum International (where mostly dNATA crew will be working on). They need the staff. But also they need other staff on other positions as well.

From an different angle think of it this way : the Recruitment Team has its orders. Maybe today they need to recruit for a position and then the orders change. Don't blame them.

Some get a better chance in life some get the exact chance they need. Work with what you have. Other don't have this 'luxury'. 

Focus on what you want to do, make all you're calculations, wipe those tears away and make you're decision. Just make sure its 100% what its best for you today and you wont feel sorry later.

Keep in touch. Cheers


----------



## UAE

*pain all over again*

After really hard day of interviews and tests and panel interviews 

i have failed the second chance for me to join emirates 

i was really hoping that i could join this company as a dream of my life 

i did really my best during the tests and so on waited a lot to hear from them 

and i was very chocked after receiving the regret letter 

For me as a person who love aviation and any thing related to it 

it is very hard to fail such a chance for the second time ! 

it is really very hard and i hope no one can suffer the same 

......... well i do not know why i feel that after a while i will be positing again that i got a third interview maybe after 1 year from now ! but i really hope if this happened that i wont post any thing after that 


Thanks


----------



## dagenheis

dileepj said:


> Hi All,
> First of all, i would like to thank all members for the wealth of information here.
> I have applied for EK09, business analyst post and have completed the skype interview last week. I have been told that they will take 2 weeks to respond on my outcome of the interview. I know from the experience of many members here, in EK, one has to be very patient. And it sure takes its toll.
> Is there anyone else in here waiting for the same post?
> Also, if anyone has recently completed FI, please do post details on their experience. any advise on Assessment day, presentation, group task, role play, test etc is deeply appreciated.
> 
> Fingers crossed and running out of nails


Hi Dileepj, 
Do you want to share your experience of the process so far?
> How long did HR take to schedule Skype interview following your application?
> What was the duration of skype interview, attendees and any key questions?
> Do you know the salary/grade of this position before interview? It's hard to spend time on the process and finiding out later that its not financially viable. e.g. What are the grades/salary of BA/Sr BA and Manager Business Analysis.

Not sure if you have heard about the assessment day yet? It will be good to know what it entails. Like do they tell you updront to put together a presentation? 

Thanks,


----------



## Ashahin

Hi Everyone 

I have been reading this thread for the last 1 hour, and I believe that I made a clear picture about Emirates interviews, their hiring system and salaries.

Unfortunately after applying so many times for a Mid-range position since I am still young with good experience in banking sector (3 years) they invited me for the CS assessment day. 

They are offering almost AED 5,000 and what is really pising me off that currently I am getting more than that, I can’t hide my frustration but again I will keep applying.

Any advise or comment’s it will be very appreciated.


----------



## innovative

*Assessment centre*

Dear All

First of all a big thanks to all the people who have taken out time sharing their experiences for the benefit of others. 

I have been invited for a two day assessment center for grade 9 in one of the support functions. Will be great if anyone who has gone through the process let me know of the following specific queries:

- Is the presentation required on a technical/ job relevant subject? Do power point skills matter a lot i.e animation, graphs charts etc or a simple bullets/ text will get one through

- for the psychometric tests, are we allowed the use of calculators? is time a critical factor in these test. Any other relevant info would be welcome. 

- does psychologist interview candidates? or just read the findings based on tests

Would appreciate help from anyone who has gone through the process. 

Regards


----------



## Senior Analyst

Hi All, 

Please could someone answer my queries?

I have applied for senior business analyst role in July 2014. My application status hasn't changed from "Application under review" since 4 August 2014. 

Do you think I still have chance to be short listed for this role? Does "not hearing in 6 weeks and consider unsuccessful" apply to senior IT roles? 

I would appreciate if someone share their lengthy hiring process. I don't want to keep logging onto my Emirates career portal if I don't have any chance.

Many thanks


----------



## helloworld2013

Hi,

I can give you my experiences of applying to Emirates for a Senior IT role.

I applied for a position, around May. I received an application status update to "Application under review" a few weeks after I applied (June).

About *2.5 months* later (September), I received an email asking to participate in a telephone interview (one 2 one).

A few days after this telephone interview, I was sent an email offering an interview in Dubai 2 weeks later (October).

So, the whole "application to interview" process for me took nearly 6 months from start to finish. I didnt get the job in the end, but I got a very enjoyable business class return trip to Dubai!

So, I wouldn't give up hope just yet!

Cheers,

Helloworld2013



Senior Analyst said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please could someone answer my queries?
> 
> I have applied for senior business analyst role in July 2014. My application status hasn't changed from "Application under review" since 4 August 2014.
> 
> Do you think I still have chance to be short listed for this role? Does "not hearing in 6 weeks and consider unsuccessful" apply to senior IT roles?
> 
> I would appreciate if someone share their lengthy hiring process. I don't want to keep logging onto my Emirates career portal if I don't have any chance.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## Senior Analyst

helloworld2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can give you my experiences of applying to Emirates for a Senior IT role.
> 
> I applied for a position, around May. I received an application status update to "Application under review" a few weeks after I applied (June).
> 
> About *2.5 months* later (September), I received an email asking to participate in a telephone interview (one 2 one).
> 
> A few days after this telephone interview, I was sent an email offering an interview in Dubai 2 weeks later (October).
> 
> So, the whole "application to interview" process for me took nearly 6 months from start to finish. I didnt get the job in the end, but I got a very enjoyable business class return trip to Dubai!
> 
> So, I wouldn't give up hope just yet!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Helloworld2013


Thank you very much for sharing your experience. I hope I will be hearing from them soon. 

I will contact you once again to get more details, if I get the call from Emirates.

Regards.


----------



## dagenheis

*EK hiring process/timeline*

Helloworld2013 
Please see my previous post above. It will be great if you can share bit more details of the process. Perhaps you can PM me if you don't mind. 

At least i found one thing encourages from your last post 

Many thanks 



helloworld2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can give you my experiences of applying to Emirates for a Senior IT role.
> 
> I applied for a position, around May. I received an application status update to "Application under review" a few weeks after I applied (June).
> 
> About *2.5 months* later (September), I received an email asking to participate in a telephone interview (one 2 one).
> 
> A few days after this telephone interview, I was sent an email offering an interview in Dubai 2 weeks later (October).
> 
> So, the whole "application to interview" process for me took nearly 6 months from start to finish. I didnt get the job in the end, but I got a very enjoyable business class return trip to Dubai!
> 
> So, I wouldn't give up hope just yet!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Helloworld2013


----------



## NickSko

I recently got an offer from EK for a grade 8 position in Marketing. They initially called to discuss the offer before sending it in writing. I received the email approximately 1 week after the call. Is this typical? Now I'm just waiting for the contract to get started with the rest of the joining formalities. Anyone knows how long it usually takes to complete and get final approval? Which documents need to be authenticated at the UAE Embassy? Just the highest degree or other documents? I also believe I need to go for a medical exam. Any info would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## The Rascal

NickSko said:


> I recently got an offer from EK for a grade 8 position in Marketing. They initially called to discuss the offer before sending it in writing. I received the email approximately 1 week after the call. Is this typical? Now I'm just waiting for the contract to get started with the rest of the joining formalities. Anyone knows how long it usually takes to complete and get final approval? Which documents need to be authenticated at the UAE Embassy? Just the highest degree or other documents? I also believe I need to go for a medical exam. Any info would be helpful. Thank you!


You got an offer on the basis of "just" a CV/Application, they then called you to discuss the offer? 

Sorry but this has scam written all over it.

Little things, did the email come from _first name dot last name at emirates dot com_? If not massive alarm bells.

I wonder when they'll ask for an advance "visa processing" fee.


----------



## NickSko

The Rascal said:


> You got an offer on the basis of "just" a CV/Application, they then called you to discuss the offer?
> 
> Sorry but this has scam written all over it.
> 
> Little things, did the email come from _first name dot last name at emirates dot com_? If not massive alarm bells.
> 
> I wonder when they'll ask for an advance "visa processing" fee.


Sorry for the confusion. I went through the whole interview process first: Skype, assessment in Dubai, etc. My question is about next steps. Thanks!


----------



## mjkzaeem

NickSko said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I went through the whole interview process first: Skype, assessment in Dubai, etc. My question is about next steps. Thanks!


Hi NickSko,

When did you finish your Dubai assesment. I finished it 22nd of Sep and still no reply. 

Are you in Corporate Communications?


----------



## jpt

this is my :first: post. i got an interview from emirates. i'm excited. i have few questions which i would like to get it cleared and i'm glad i found this site. this site is very helpful.


----------



## jpt

i am looking forward to travel to Dubai.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jpt

why i am not able to pm anyone :confused2:


----------



## jpt

helloworld2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can give you my experiences of applying to Emirates for a Senior IT role.
> 
> I applied for a position, around May. I received an application status update to "Application under review" a few weeks after I applied (June).
> 
> About *2.5 months* later (September), I received an email asking to participate in a telephone interview (one 2 one).
> 
> A few days after this telephone interview, I was sent an email offering an interview in Dubai 2 weeks later (October).
> 
> So, the whole "application to interview" process for me took nearly 6 months from start to finish. I didnt get the job in the end, but I got a very enjoyable business class return trip to Dubai!
> 
> So, I wouldn't give up hope just yet!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Helloworld2013


Thanks Helloworld2013 for sharing this. You mentioned you didn't get the job!! What happened during your onsite interview? Was it very tough? I am also applying for an IT role. Kindly appreciate if you could reply here or pm me the details. Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810

PM facility is activated after 5 useful posts.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

pamela0810 said:


> PM facility is activated after 5 useful posts.


Hoi I am new to this forum.I have have attended interview for the post of line maintenance mechanic and got onhold on 15 Dec 2013.its been more than 10 months and still no golden calls from .this thing happened not only to me but with all the 25 guys who got selected with me.what is the meaning of this.can anyone please givee a reply


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

pamela0810 said:


> PM facility is activated after 5 useful posts.


After our interview they took one more interview .in that interview they took 10 guys .when we contacted hr they replied now no vacancy when vacancy comes they will contact.


----------



## omarg

shebeerpayyoli said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM facility is activated after 5 useful posts.
> 
> 
> 
> After our interview they took one more interview .in that interview they took 10 guys .when we contacted hr they replied now no vacancy when vacancy comes they will contact.
Click to expand...

Hi shabeer so they have put you on hold it seems but you say you had two interviews? When did you have the second interview? Maybe they are waiting for the next year budget then they will start hiring not really sure..


----------



## vibhory2j

*Emirates assessment/interview done*

Hello Friends,

I recently appeared for assessment and interview for a senior IT position in Emirates Dubai. Based on initial discussions and emails from the HR the grade for this position is EK.08.

I understand from this forum next response is expected in next two weeks. The hiring manager also told me the same after interview. However, there have been no discussions about salary expectation (HRA and transport allowances have been told).

Can anyone please tell what emirates offers for grade 8? What is the salary for 8+ plus years experience IT engineer in Dubai.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Regards,
Vibhor


----------



## NickSko

mjkzaeem said:


> Hi NickSko,
> 
> When did you finish your Dubai assesment. I finished it 22nd of Sep and still no reply.
> 
> Are you in Corporate Communications?



Hi mjkzaeem, yes I believe the role is part of the corporate comms team. It's Digital Communications Specialist. I finished the selection process on September 15. Hang in there. I'm sure you'll get an answer shortly. With Emirates people say no news is good news!


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

shebeerpayyoli said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM facility is activated after 5 useful posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoi I am new to this forum.I have have attended interview for the post of line maintenance mechanic and got onhold on 15 Dec 2013.its been more than 10 months and still no golden calls from .this thing happened not only to me but with all the 25 guys who got selected with me.what is the meaning of this.can anyone please givee a reply
Click to expand...

They conducted two interviews in different places and selected 30 people.not even one guy got golden call from the shortlisted candidates.we have been waiting to get the golden for the last 11 months .what kind of a company policy is this.is there anyone in this forum who works forum who works as hr.please reply


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

shebeerpayyoli said:


> shebeerpayyoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM facility is activated after 5 useful posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoi I am new to this forum.I have have attended interview for the post of line maintenance mechanic and got onhold on 15 Dec 2013.its been more than 10 months and still no golden calls from .this thing happened not only to me but with all the 25 guys who got selected with me.what is the meaning of this.can anyone please givee a reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They conducted two interviews in different places and selected 30 people.not even one guy got golden call from the shortlisted candidates.we have been waiting to get the golden for the last 11 months .what kind of a company policy is this.is there anyone in this forum who works forum who works as hr.please reply
Click to expand...

They conducted two interviews in different places and selected 30 people.not even one guy got golden call from the shortlisted candidates.we have been waiting to get the golden for the last 11 months .what kind of a company policy is this.is there anyone in this forum who works as hr.please reply


----------



## Senior Analyst

vibhory2j said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I recently appeared for assessment and interview for a senior IT position in Emirates Dubai. Based on initial discussions and emails from the HR the grade for this position is EK.08.
> 
> I understand from this forum next response is expected in next two weeks. The hiring manager also told me the same after interview. However, there have been no discussions about salary expectation (HRA and transport allowances have been told).
> 
> Can anyone please tell what emirates offers for grade 8? What is the salary for 8+ plus years experience IT engineer in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Regards,
> Vibhor


Hi Vibhor,

Please could you share the time line? From applying to your last interview.

It seems to me that Emirates HR are not regular in updating the status on their career portal.

Kind regards


----------



## vibhory2j

Senior Analyst said:


> Hi Vibhor,
> 
> Please could you share the time line? From applying to your last interview.
> 
> It seems to me that Emirates HR are not regular in updating the status on their career portal.
> 
> Kind regards


Hello,

First Telephonic interview on 11th September
Second Telephonic interview on 2nd October
Assessment and Interview on 21st October

Could you please tell what is the expected salary for grade 8?

Thanks
Vibhor


----------



## Senior Analyst

vibhory2j said:


> Hello,
> 
> First Telephonic interview on 11th September
> Second Telephonic interview on 2nd October
> Assessment and Interview on 21st October
> 
> Could you please tell what is the expected salary for grade 8?
> 
> Thanks
> Vibhor


Thank you Vibhor.

One of my friend was working for Emirates in 2012. He was on senior it role and was earning around 35k, but salaries in Emirates airline depend on your nationality as well. I will be meeting him this weekend and ask him more details for you.

When did you apply for the above role? Was it senior BA role? My status for Senior BA role is still showing "application under reiview" for the last 3 months.

Regards


----------



## vibhory2j

Senior Analyst said:


> Thank you Vibhor.
> 
> One of my friend was working for Emirates in 2012. He was on senior it role and was earning around 35k, but salaries in Emirates airline depend on your nationality as well. I will be meeting him this weekend and ask him more details for you.
> 
> When did you apply for the above role? Was it senior BA role? My status for Senior BA role is still showing "application under reiview" for the last 3 months.
> 
> Regards


Thank you dear. I applied for the role sometime in 1st week of september. I hv 8 plus of years of experience and the role is Senior Technical Engineer with Architecture team. Do let me know me your friends response and your thoughts as well at the earliest. I have to respond by Monday.

Best Regards


----------



## jpt

Will it be good working here in a contract position? Does the grades still apply if it's a contract position? And if yes, what will be the salary level?


----------



## llamafeed

faaris said:


> Hi,
> For grade EK04 positions (Customer Service Agent included) you get almost AED 5100 (AED 3500 basic salary + AED 1600 for accomodation).
> 
> If you decide to stay in the company's accomodation facility you get only AED 3500 (the accomodation fee - AED 1600 - which they deduct from you include water, gas, chiller in the company's accomodation)


3500 AED/month? Isnt that not much to live on at all?


----------



## Minimi

*Customer service professional assessment day*

Hello I received an email for customer service professional...Would someone tell me how does the interview goes...Im from the Philippines the assessment day will be on oct 29 wednesday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DubaiResident

Hi guys,

This thread has been a huge resource of information and I wanted to make my small contribution.

I am a local applicant (residing in Dubai, when applying). Applied for a support role in EK Engg. Grade 6.

<b>Assesment Day</b>: 9 Sep (included group discussions, a small presentation and an informal interview)
Got a call in the afternoon after my assesement, for an interview the next day itself.

<b>Interview:</b> 10Sep (3-member panel, including one from HR and the other 2 from my dept.)
Lasted around 45mts. They also told me that since I have not achieved the minimum requirements (no. of years experience), IF I am selected, I will be on a lower grade for the first 12months i.e. Grade 5. Asked me to expect a call "in a few weeks". That really let my hopes down, as my Dubai visa was about to expire in about 10 days. 

But thankfully, I got the return call by 16Sep telling me that I have been selected. Gave me one week to respond. Another week to set the contract, and finally signed the contract on 2 October. Currently going through the joining formalities including visa change etc. and the starting date is in the first week of November.


As advised in the interview, I am on a lower grade (EK.05) for the first year. The package for EK.05 is AED(4100+2400). Which I thought was alright knowing that I will be EK.06 after 12months.

Hope this helps someone. Good luck, all.


----------



## NjxNA

DubaiResident said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As advised in the interview, I am on a lower grade (EK.05) for the first year. The package for EK.05 is AED(4100+2400).* Which I thought was alright knowing that I will be EK.06 after 12months.*
> 
> Hope this helps someone. Good luck, all.


This particular clause is stated in your contract, correct?


----------



## DubaiResident

NjxNA said:


> This particular clause is stated in your contract, correct?


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Minimi

Could you give us some tips about the questions during the interview? This will really help the aspiring employees of emirates just like me. Thanks.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

DubaiResident said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This thread has been a huge resource of information and I wanted to make my small contribution.
> 
> I am a local applicant (residing in Dubai, when applying). Applied for a support role in EK Engg. Grade 6.
> 
> <b>Assesment Day</b>: 9 Sep (included group discussions, a small presentation and an informal interview)
> Got a call in the afternoon after my assesement, for an interview the next day itself.
> 
> <b>Interview:</b> 10Sep (3-member panel, including one from HR and the other 2 from my dept.)
> Lasted around 45mts. They also told me that since I have not achieved the minimum requirements (no. of years experience), IF I am selected, I will be on a lower grade for the first 12months i.e. Grade 5. Asked me to expect a call "in a few weeks". That really let my hopes down, as my Dubai visa was about to expire in about 10 days.
> 
> But thankfully, I got the return call by 16Sep telling me that I have been selected. Gave me one week to respond. Another week to set the contract, and finally signed the contract on 2 October. Currently going through the joining formalities including visa change etc. and the starting date is in the first week of November.
> 
> 
> As advised in the interview, I am on a lower grade (EK.05) for the first year. The package for EK.05 is AED(4100+2400). Which I thought was alright knowing that I will be EK.06 after 12months.
> 
> Hope this helps someone. Good luck, all.


for which department u interview is it for dnata lmm or emirates mm


----------



## Minimi

I want to apply for passenger services I'm already here in Dubai. The assessment day will be held at emirates hq career center on oct 29. I'm a little bit anxious...I hope I could make it could you give us some sample questions.thanks


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

Is it for grade 4.u will have to attend English test after u will have personal inteviewr


----------



## Minimi

They didn't mention what grade....I'm nervous. What are the sample questions.thanks for your time and for answering my questions it's a big help for me.


----------



## faaris

*3500 AED/month? Isnt that not much to live on at all?*

Hi,
Actually depends on you. Depends on the comfort, eating habits, living habits, etc.

I have colleagues that cook and eat from Carrfour and they go out ony in the weekends and I have colleagues that eat out mostly and party a lot...needless to say the last category lives from one salary to the other. In Dubai you can find places/things to do for all pockets, preferences, etc

There are people in the company working for less than that on lower grades. 
If the salary was insuficient, living conditions bad, people would complain and nobody would stay to work for them. 

If you want an accurate analysis, you need to provide me with additional info on you're background and I can tell you exactly what you're interested.

Cheers


----------



## Minimi

I'm an online English teacher for Koreans it's like a call center environment because we conduct English classes over the phone. But I want to try passenger services.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

If you know grammer then it is more than enough to pass the English test


----------



## DubaiResident

shebeerpayyoli said:


> for which department u interview is it for dnata lmm or emirates mm


QA dept of Engg. 
Emirates, not dnata.


----------



## omarg

shebeerpayyoli said:


> If you know grammer then it is more than enough to pass the English test


Hey man..did you try contacting ek hr? I heard recruitment is a bit slow at the moment at ek engg.


----------



## omarg

Some of my friends who were on hold got called in 6-7 months and one of them after 8-10 Months. I heard they do require mechanics but havent seen a mechanic vacancy on the site in a while.


----------



## DubaiResident

omarg said:


> Some of my friends who were on hold got called in 6-7 months and one of them after 8-10 Months. I heard they do require mechanics but havent seen a mechanic vacancy on the site in a while.


It really depends on the experience, but in general, EK Engineering is continuously recruiting for various maintenance and support roles. In fact, if you are a licenced engineer, chances are you will get a job very quick. 

Big airlines like Emirates plan well ahead of time, as to how many aircrafts might be due for service etc. in 12 months from now, and then keep staff on hold so that they can give a call out immediately as the need arises.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

Guys I applied in dnata line maintenance not Ek engineer.yes u r right about the situation.heard from a friend of mine that department is going through some major restructuring and last week only everything got over .so hope they will call next month.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

omarg said:


> Hey man..did you try contacting ek hr? I heard recruitment is a bit slow at the moment at ek engg.


Yes I have contacted the hr.they are telling that our application is still valid .unfortunately there is no vacancy when vaccancu comes they will contact


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

omarg said:


> Some of my friends who were on hold got called in 6-7 months and one of them after 8-10 Months. I heard they do require mechanics but havent seen a mechanic vacancy on the site in a while.


already 11 months passed after interview.still they are telling no vacancy.I guess this is a way of rejecting us by keeping the shortlisted guys in hold pool list for long time


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

omarg said:


> Some of my friends who were on hold got called in 6-7 months and one of them after 8-10 Months. I heard they do require mechanics but havent seen a mechanic vacancy on the site in a while.


What do u mean by mechanic.aircraft mechanic or dnata transport mechanic.anyway for both the department vacancies are still open in Ek site .


----------



## omarg

DubaiResident said:


> omarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends who were on hold got called in 6-7 months and one of them after 8-10 Months. I heard they do require mechanics but havent seen a mechanic vacancy on the site in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on the experience, but in general, EK Engineering is continuously recruiting for various maintenance and support roles. In fact, if you are a licenced engineer, chances are you will get a job very quick.
> 
> Big airlines like Emirates plan well ahead of time, as to how many aircrafts might be due for service etc. in 12 months from now, and then keep staff on hold so that they can give a call out immediately as the need arises.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.. Does make a lot of sense


----------



## omarg

shebeerpayyoli said:


> omarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends who were on hold got called in 6-7 months and one of them after 8-10 Months. I heard they do require mechanics but havent seen a mechanic vacancy on the site in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> What do u mean by mechanic.aircraft mechanic or dnata transport mechanic.anyway for both the department vacancies are still open in Ek site .
Click to expand...

Oh ok i thought you were interviwed by ek engg. Yeah aircraft mechanic.


----------



## pamela0810

Text speak is against forum rules. Please refrain from using it. Thank you.


----------



## SharjeelB

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help. In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy. Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


 Hi gemsy62, I've received an email for a scheduled skype interview. Can you kindly contact me at /snip/ for further discussion? Would appreciate it. Thanks, Sharjeel


----------



## BedouGirl

A reminder to all of you that posting of personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Mechatif

Hi everyone
This is my first post at this forum. I have currently been offerred a job at emirates in ek06 grade. The dept is building and facilities management under corporate services. I just want to know how is this grade 06? Does it come under officer cadre or not? 
I am a bachelor mechanical engineer with over 5 years of experience in the same field i.e. Construction, building and facilties management. Any replies in this regard will be much appreciated.


----------



## Mechatif

Can anybody please provide any info over the above post of mine?
I have to send my acceptance to emirates within two days, really worried.


----------



## dude999

SharjeelB said:


> Hi gemsy62, I've received an email for a scheduled skype interview. Can you kindly contact me at /snip/ for further discussion? Would appreciate it. Thanks, Sharjeel



Hey Sharjeel, 

I have recently completed my interview. For Skype interview, you want to make sure:

Environment:
1. Wear comfortable but at least semi formal. I wore long sleep shirt with light color. It will be shoulder and up anyway so pants isn't important.

2. Make sure lighting is average so your facial expression/body language can be properly observe by interviewer. Part of Skype webcam interview goal is to establish of who you are i.e.: confidence level, background, etc.

During Interview:

1. Get ready and familiarize yourself with your own resume and get ready to be challenged with simulated scenarios from interviewer.

2. Take your time to reply questions and craft your answer so its clear to interviewer i.e. tone, wording, body language, sound volume (and smile too!). Don't forget to add "Did I answer your question well?" at the end of every answer.

3. Prepare some questions for the interviewer. Start with general question about company culture down to the position and team involved.

4. I'd avoid compensation discussion during interview until you passed final face to face interview with them but that's just me.



Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl

dude999 said:


> Hey Sharjeel, I have recently completed my interview. For Skype interview, you want to make sure: Environment: 1. Wear comfortable but at least semi formal. I wore long sleep shirt with light color. It will be shoulder and up anyway so pants isn't important. 2. Make sure lighting is average so your facial expression/body language can be properly observe by interviewer. Part of Skype webcam interview goal is to establish of who you are i.e.: confidence level, background, etc. During Interview: 1. Get ready and familiarize yourself with your own resume and get ready to be challenged with simulated scenarios from interviewer. 2. Take your time to reply questions and craft your answer so its clear to interviewer i.e. tone, wording, body language, sound volume (and smile too!). Don't forget to add "Did I answer your question well?" at the end of every answer. 3. Prepare some questions for the interviewer. Start with general question about company culture down to the position and team involved. 4. I'd avoid compensation discussion during interview until you passed final face to face interview with them but that's just me. Good luck!


Point 2 - really???? You seriously asked that?


----------



## dude999

Um.. Yeah. Really. I might have to rephrase to "Did that answer your question?"

It is common way to make sure your answer does not deviate from interviewer main question especially when asked question which require more than 4-5 sentence to answer. 

In fact, it was suggested by the headhunter as general tips before I went on face to face. I got the offer the next day after interview even before my flight leaving DXB.


----------



## BedouGirl

dude999 said:


> Um.. Yeah. Really. I might have to rephrase to "Did that answer your question?" It is common way to make sure your answer does not deviate from interviewer main question especially when asked question which require more than 4-5 sentence to answer. In fact, it was suggested by the headhunter as general tips before I went on face to face. I got the offer the next day after interview even before my flight leaving DXB.


That sounds better. And thank you for your advice. I only have around fifteen years or so experience of recruiting, HR, etc., so I probably wouldn't have ever known that hehe


----------



## TerryTaylor

Is there anybody here who got offered a grade 9 position? I would like to know what the basic salary bracket is for this? Not including housing or any other allowances.


----------



## jpt

dude999 said:


> Um.. Yeah. Really. I might have to rephrase to "Did that answer your question?"
> 
> It is common way to make sure your answer does not deviate from interviewer main question especially when asked question which require more than 4-5 sentence to answer.
> 
> In fact, it was suggested by the headhunter as general tips before I went on face to face. I got the offer the next day after interview even before my flight leaving DXB.


That's great news. So how was your onsite interview?


----------



## cruz_marcko

Hi!
I had my final interview for emirates customer service professional on oct. 27, 2014. The hr who interviewed got my passport copy and visa copy. She also said I will receive an email within two weeks.but she didnt confirm if I am successful or not It is almost two weeks yet I did't receive any email or call from emirates and my tourist visa will end this dec 3.. should I just find another job? Please help.


----------



## faaris

cruz_marcko said:


> Hi!
> *.. should I just find another job? Please help*.



Hi,

There were people who have been accepted and called to join within 30-40 days from the final interview (in my batch there is such a case).

Personally I went to the interview in January-February, have been accepted in May and joined in September. I keept my job after May in spite I got a green light. My advice for you is to look for a job from which you can quit easily, no strings attached. So, if they will call, you can quit and joined them ... that is if you really want to join.

Depends on your luck. 

Cheers


----------



## cruz_marcko

faaris said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> *.. should I just find another job? Please help*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> There were people who have been accepted and called to join within 30-40 days from the final interview (in my batch there is such a case).
> 
> Personally I went to the interview in January-February, have been accepted in May and joined in September. I keept my job after May in spite I got a green light. My advice for you is to look for a job from which you can quit easily, no strings attached. So, if they will call, you can quit and joined them ... that is if you really want to join.
> 
> Depends on your luck.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I see. You mean from your final interview it took 30 to 40 days for u to be notified?
I have an offer from etisalat but I put it on hold because I am expecting emirates to call me after two weeks. Can I easily get out from etisalat if I will receive a confirmation from emirates?


----------



## cruz_marcko

faaris said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> *.. should I just find another job? Please help*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> There were people who have been accepted and called to join within 30-40 days from the final interview (in my batch there is such a case).
> 
> Personally I went to the interview in January-February, have been accepted in May and joined in September. I keept my job after May in spite I got a green light. My advice for you is to look for a job from which you can quit easily, no strings attached. So, if they will call, you can quit and joined them ... that is if you really want to join.
> 
> Depends on your luck.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Are you for customer service professional as well?? In your batch did it also happen thay someone was notified in two weeks time?


----------



## cruz_marcko

Is it a guarantee that you got the job if you have undergone the final interview and the hr requested the copy of your passport and visa? And they told me they will email me after two weeks? Im confused with different timeframe.


----------



## EatYouAlive

Hello guys .this is my first post over here ,actually I have done my final interview with emirates for Customer service professionals , someone from Hr contacted me Sunday on 2nd of November ,she said you are accepted for the position of airport service agent and someone will be in touch with me within 2-3 weeks ,so I think I'm accepted. But until now ,no one contacted Me yet !! Anyone has the same situation over here ?! 

P.S : I did my final interview on 21 of October .


----------



## cruz_marcko

EatYouAlive said:


> Hello guys .this is my first post over here ,actually I have done my final interview with emirates for Customer service professionals , someone from Hr contacted me Sunday on 2nd of November ,she said you are accepted for the position of airport service agent and someone will be in touch with me within 2-3 weeks ,so I think I'm accepted. But until now ,no one contacted Me yet !! Anyone has the same situation over here ?!
> 
> P.S : I did my final interview on 21 of October .


.during your final interview did they get your passport and visa copy? Are you on a tourist visa?


----------



## fritziekate15

Its been 3 weeks after my final interview for customer service professional. Still no email, career portal status is still "application under review". Is this good or bad? Kinda worried...


----------



## faaris

Hi,

*@ cruz_marcko*

*You mean from your final interview it took 30 to 40 days for u to be notified?*

Final Interview was in January-February and got accepted in May (by accepted I mean that they confirmed I got the job but Ive been advised not to resign yet). From February to May there are aprx 60-70 days in which I didnt receive any signs by them.

The only contact they made between was for the documents (diplomas, passport, etc)



*Can I easily get out from etisalat if I will receive a confirmation from emirates? *

I cannot answer you this. Read carefully the contract. If you do not have juridical expertise, better to ask for assistance from someone who understands legal policies 

*Are you for customer service professional as well??*

Yes, Im in the same position,thats why I answered.

*In your batch did it also happen thay someone was notified in two weeks time? *

Please read carefully my initial response again. Its the first thing I wrote. Thank you :smile:


*Is it a guarantee that you got the job if you have undergone the final interview and the hr requested the copy of your passport and visa?*

I don't know their politics. I can only guess on this one. Usually, people are called in after submitting the documents. Regarding the timeframe, it can be 14 days (like I mentioned before), it could be 60-70 days (my case), or it could take longer (please read the forum)

*And they told me they will email me after two weeks?*
I don't know. Did they? Leaving joke asside, if they are interested in you you will get the call. Maybe not in 2 weeks, maybe not in 3, but they will call you if they said they would. Im speaking from experience (personal and also the experience of my batch)





*@ EatYouAlive*
*Hr contacted me Sunday on 2nd of November .... someone will be in touch with me within 2-3 weeks ..... no one contacted Me yet !! Anyone has the same situation over here ?! *

2nd November ....2013? because if its 2nd November 2014, you are safe....don't worry :smile:


----------



## EatYouAlive

Yes bro they have contacted me on 2nd of November 2014 , dunno when are they going to contact me again for the offer , hopefully soon 


-yes I have handed all my documents to them on the final interview


----------



## cruz_marcko

EatYouAlive said:


> Yes bro they have contacted me on 2nd of November 2014 , dunno when are they going to contact me again for the offer , hopefully soon
> 
> 
> -yes I have handed all my documents to them on the final interview



Are you on a tourist visa?


----------



## cruz_marcko

faaris said:


> Hi,
> 
> *@ cruz_marcko*
> 
> *You mean from your final interview it took 30 to 40 days for u to be notified?*
> 
> Final Interview was in January-February and got accepted in May (by accepted I mean that they confirmed I got the job but Ive been advised not to resign yet). From February to May there are aprx 60-70 days in which I didnt receive any signs by them.
> 
> The only contact they made between was for the documents (diplomas, passport, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> *Can I easily get out from etisalat if I will receive a confirmation from emirates? *
> 
> I cannot answer you this. Read carefully the contract. If you do not have juridical expertise, better to ask for assistance from someone who understands legal policies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you for customer service professional as well??*
> 
> Yes, Im in the same position,thats why I answered.
> 
> *In your batch did it also happen thay someone was notified in two weeks time? *
> 
> Please read carefully my initial response again. Its the first thing I wrote. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it a guarantee that you got the job if you have undergone the final interview and the hr requested the copy of your passport and visa?*
> 
> I don't know their politics. I can only guess on this one. Usually, people are called in after submitting the documents. Regarding the timeframe, it can be 14 days (like I mentioned before), it could be 60-70 days (my case), or it could take longer (please read the forum)
> 
> *And they told me they will email me after two weeks?*
> I don't know. Did they? Leaving joke asside, if they are interested in you you will get the call. Maybe not in 2 weeks, maybe not in 3, but they will call you if they said they would. Im speaking from experience (personal and also the experience of my batch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ EatYouAlive*
> *Hr contacted me Sunday on 2nd of November .... someone will be in touch with me within 2-3 weeks ..... no one contacted Me yet !! Anyone has the same situation over here ?! *
> 
> 2nd November ....2013? because if its 2nd November 2014, you are safe....don't worry


.
Thanks faaris! In your case did they email you first or call you?


----------



## faaris

cruz_marcko said:


> .
> Thanks faaris! In your case did they email you first or call you?


They will call and email.


----------



## EatYouAlive

cruz_marcko said:


> EatYouAlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro they have contacted me on 2nd of November 2014 , dunno when are they going to contact me again for the offer , hopefully soon
> 
> 
> -yes I have handed all my documents to them on the final interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on a tourist visa?
Click to expand...

I'm on an employment visa ,but it was released only 15 days ago , looks like I will cancel it soon ,


----------



## EatYouAlive

faaris said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks faaris! In your case did they email you first or call you?
> 
> 
> 
> They will call and email.
Click to expand...

 Bro they called me Nd emailed me on second of November ! ,she said some one will be in touch with 3 weeks !! Does it mean that I will really get contacted again within this period or it might take longer time !?


----------



## cruz_marcko

EatYouAlive said:


> faaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks faaris! In your case did they email you first or call you?
> 
> 
> 
> They will call and email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro they called me Nd emailed me on second of November ! ,she said some one will be in touch with 3 weeks !! Does it mean that I will really get contacted again within this period or it might take longer time !?
Click to expand...


Based on some posts they will. Good for you they called you in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## cruz_marcko

EatYouAlive said:


> faaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks faaris! In your case did they email you first or call you?
> 
> 
> 
> They will call and email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro they called me Nd emailed me on second of November ! ,she said some one will be in touch with 3 weeks !! Does it mean that I will really get contacted again within this period or it might take longer time !?
Click to expand...



I have been waiting since the 27th of october. Please let them call me. Huhuhy


----------



## cruz_marcko

EatYouAlive said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatYouAlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro they have contacted me on 2nd of November 2014 , dunno when are they going to contact me again for the offer , hopefully soon
> 
> 
> -yes I have handed all my documents to them on the final interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on a tourist visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on an employment visa ,but it was released only 15 days ago , looks like I will cancel it soon ,
Click to expand...



Were you already employed when you applied at emirates? How about the bond on your current work? What will happen??


----------



## Vvvv

Hi all..
Let me first explain my situation.

I have been selected in ek (dnata).as customer service professional.

I gave my interview in dubai. And now i m in india back..

My online contract is done
My pre medical check is done.
I was in dubai at that time.

My visa was about to finish and cannot be extendable so i came back india and inform the HR .as they suggested me 

I have sent them my scan copy of exist stamp as they asked me .

My joining is on or before 22 DEC as per appointment letter.

Now I m waiting for their next step.
My question is
Does anyone is also waiting for same

Or 
How much time I should expect to start with my new job. 


Please advise
Thanks


----------



## cruz_marcko

Vvvv said:


> Hi all..
> Let me first explain my situation.
> 
> I have been selected in ek (dnata).as customer service professional.
> 
> I gave my interview in dubai. And now i m in india back..
> 
> My online contract is done
> My pre medical check is done.
> I was in dubai at that time.
> 
> My visa was about to finish and cannot be extendable so i came back india and inform the HR .as they suggested me
> 
> I have sent them my scan copy of exist stamp as they asked me .
> 
> My joining is on or before 22 DEC as per appointment letter.
> 
> Now I m waiting for their next step.
> My question is
> Does anyone is also waiting for same
> 
> Or
> How much time I should expect to start with my new job.
> 
> 
> Please advise
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> We dont only. Only the hr knows. I think you just need to wait. How many weeks did you receive the call that you qualified after the final interview? And will they pay the expense of the ticket going back to dubai?


----------



## Vvvv

Hi 

Yes my joining formalities are done. 
My pre medical check is done.
Documents have been uploaded in my selected candidate portal .
Also they ask me to resign if I was working in dubai or somewhere else.
Also to submit my resignation acceptance.
But I don't fall on this section.

I have discuss with my hr coordinater. He said they provide me travel ticket to come to Dubai..

Just hoping from them to call and process further.


----------



## Vvvv

EatYouAlive said:


> I'm on an employment visa ,but it was released only 15 days ago , looks like I will cancel it soon ,


Hi dear..

I m also customer service professional.
As per contract acceptance. My joining date is on or before 22dec.

Now I m india back because I was on tourist visa and was not extendable .so I came back to india.but my hr cooridinator told me that they will provide me air ticket to come back Dubai.


Please do let me know as well if u get any response


----------



## EatYouAlive

Vvvv said:


> EatYouAlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on an employment visa ,but it was released only 15 days ago , looks like I will cancel it soon ,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear..
> 
> I m also customer service professional.
> As per contract acceptance. My joining date is on or before 22dec.
> 
> Now I m india back because I was on tourist visa and was not extendable .so I came back to india.but my hr cooridinator told me that they will provide me air ticket to come back Dubai.
> 
> 
> Please do let me know as well if u get any response
Click to expand...

I don't really know the procedure are going to be tomorrow ,cuz I will need to tell them that I have just had an entry permit without a visa stamp or Medicals yet ,hopefully my situation will be ok  ,

Is there anyone here has the same situation before ?! That he was actually joining a new company and got an offer from emirates !! So I guess I will need to cancel my current entry permit and start visa processing with emirates !!


----------



## cruz_marcko

Vvvv said:


> EatYouAlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on an employment visa ,but it was released only 15 days ago , looks like I will cancel it soon ,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear..
> 
> I m also customer service professional.
> As per contract acceptance. My joining date is on or before 22dec.
> 
> Now I m india back because I was on tourist visa and was not extendable .so I came back to india.but my hr cooridinator told me that they will provide me air ticket to come back Dubai.
> 
> 
> Please do let me know as well if u get any response
Click to expand...


Were you on you last momth as a tourist visa when youapplied at emirates or was really consumed because of waiting for them??


----------



## cruz_marcko

Vvvv said:


> EatYouAlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on an employment visa ,but it was released only 15 days ago , looks like I will cancel it soon ,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear..
> 
> I m also customer service professional.
> As per contract acceptance. My joining date is on or before 22dec.
> 
> Now I m india back because I was on tourist visa and was not extendable .so I came back to india.but my hr cooridinator told me that they will provide me air ticket to come back Dubai.
> 
> 
> Please do let me know as well if u get any response
Click to expand...


After your final interview, did they tell you that your hired? And how many weeks did it take for them to notify you after your final interview?


----------



## Vvvv

cruz_marcko said:


> After your final interview, did they tell you that your hired? And how many weeks did it take for them to notify you after your final interview?


Yes they told me that me that I m hired..
On 16 the Oct they asked me to give my resignation if I am working .
But I don't fall in this category.

And my visa was finish on 26 Oct .

So my hr coordinator said that its OK I can go back to my country and they will provide me visa and travel expense to come back to Dubai .


So. Now Ivan waiting for them . I called them but they said just to wait for their call..


----------



## cruz_marcko

Vvvv said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> After your final interview, did they tell you that your hired? And how many weeks did it take for them to notify you after your final interview?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they told me that me that I m hired..
> On 16 the Oct they asked me to give my resignation if I am working .
> But I don't fall in this category.
> 
> And my visa was finish on 26 Oct .
> 
> So my hr coordinator said that its OK I can go back to my country and they will provide me visa and travel expense to come back to Dubai .
> 
> 
> So. Now Ivan waiting for them . I called them but they said just to wait for their call..
Click to expand...



I see. Did you also give them the copy of your passport and visa during your final interview? Because they didnt tell me if I am hired but they got my documents and said they will email me after two weeks. That was after my final interview.


----------



## Vvvv

cruz_marcko said:


> I see. Did you also give them the copy of your passport and visa during your final interview? Because they didnt tell me if I am hired but they got my documents and said they will email me after two weeks. That was after my final interview.


Yes I gave them also uploaded in selected candidate portal account where they ask me. On ek web .

Are you also for customer service professional.

When did they ask u join


----------



## cruz_marcko

Vvvv said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Did you also give them the copy of your passport and visa during your final interview? Because they didnt tell me if I am hired but they got my documents and said they will email me after two weeks. That was after my final interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I gave them also uploaded in selected candidate portal account where they ask me. On ek web .
> 
> Are you also for customer service professional.
> 
> When did they ask u join
Click to expand...



I had my final interview on oct 27 2014. They told me theyll send me an email after teo weeks and my visa ia ending this dec 3. So I am worried


----------



## Vvvv

cruz_marcko said:


> I had my final interview on oct 27 2014. They told me they'll send me an email after teo weeks and my visa ia ending this dec 3. So I am worried


Don't worry dear if they said they will call you ..
Just wait n relax .

In mine case gap was long .visa finish on 27th Oct and joining is in DEC ..

I left with no option to come back .because I cannot stay without visa .so I came back


----------



## pamela0810

Please refrain from using text speak as it is against forum rules. Thank you!


----------



## Vvvv

pamela0810 said:


> Please refrain from using text speak as it is against forum rules. Thank you!


Please let me know anything that I used .

You can private message me

Thanks


----------



## Vvvv

Any one who is joining in December for customer service . 

Please let me know


----------



## EatYouAlive

Vvvv said:


> Any one who is joining in December for customer service .
> 
> Please let me know


Hey bro , I just knew today that I will be joining on December 22


----------



## EatYouAlive

Vvvv said:


> Any one who is joining in December for customer service .
> 
> Please let me know


Bro how much did it cost you to do your premedical checks in Dubai ?!


----------



## cruz_marcko

EatYouAlive said:


> Vvvv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who is joining in December for customer service .
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Bro how much did it cost you to do your premedical checks in Dubai ?!
Click to expand...



Is it not shouldered by emirates?


----------



## cruz_marcko

Anyone who was my interviewed on oct 27 for customer service?


----------



## EatYouAlive

Is there anyone knows about pre joining medical checks for emirates ?!


----------



## Vvvv

EatYouAlive said:


> Is there anyone knows about pre joining medical checks for emirates ?!


Hi 
did u got call regarding this from hr department

Its just a declaration form.they will let you know all about it


----------



## EatYouAlive

Vvvv said:


> EatYouAlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone knows about pre joining medical checks for emirates ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> did u got call regarding this from hr department
> 
> Its just a declaration form.they will let you know all about it
Click to expand...

Oh really ?! Dats it ?! And did he advise you to resign from your current job after completing the forms ?! Or he didn't send you resignation email yet !?


----------



## Vvvv

EatYouAlive said:


> Oh really ?! Dats it ?! And did he advise you to resign from your current job after completing the forms ?! Or he didn't send you resignation email yet !?


First they sent this form for approval ..
Then it was approved .
Then they called me.and inform me for approval .after that they ask me to resign from job if I am working.
Here they ask me to submit resignation acceptance letter.
But this thing not fall in my case as I was not working .


----------



## Vvvv

Vvvv said:


> First they sent this form for approval ..
> Then it was approved .
> Then they called me.and inform me for approval .after that they ask me to resign from job if I am working.
> Here they ask me to submit resignation acceptance letter.
> But this thing not fall in my case as I was not working .


They will guide u all..

Did they ask u for pre medical?


----------



## EatYouAlive

Vvvv said:


> Vvvv said:
> 
> 
> 
> First they sent this form for approval ..
> Then it was approved .
> Then they called me.and inform me for approval .after that they ask me to resign from job if I am working.
> Here they ask me to submit resignation acceptance letter.
> But this thing not fall in my case as I was not working .
> 
> 
> 
> They will guide u all..
> 
> Did they ask u for pre medical?
Click to expand...

Yes bro ,I have copied my medical forms already ,and tomorrow I'm going to HQ .i thought we will need to do some kind of vaccinations or medical tests !!! So we will only fill the form with no or yes and hand it over to the co ordinator and wait for an update !! Right ?! 

We will be in same patch


----------



## cruz_marcko

EatYouAlive said:


> Vvvv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vvvv said:
> 
> 
> 
> First they sent this form for approval ..
> Then it was approved .
> Then they called me.and inform me for approval .after that they ask me to resign from job if I am working.
> Here they ask me to submit resignation acceptance letter.
> But this thing not fall in my case as I was not working .
> 
> 
> 
> They will guide u all..
> 
> Did they ask u for pre medical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes bro ,I have copied my medical forms already ,and tomorrow I'm going to HQ .i thought we will need to do some kind of vaccinations or medical tests !!! So we will only fill the form with no or yes and hand it over to the co ordinator and wait for an update !! Right ?!
> 
> We will be in same patch
Click to expand...


I envy you all... huhuhu


----------



## BedouGirl

Please can I ask all of you to read the forum rules. Text speak is not permitted. Thank you.


----------



## mjkzaeem

Its been more than 6 weeks since I finished my final interview. My status in the career page is Application Under Review. 

Can I still expect that they will contact me. I know the other guy who made it to the final interview got a call last Tuesday that he was unsuccessful. But I have not received any call or email. 

Will it be a good idea to call or write an email to the HR from the panel who took my interview or is it better to wait?


----------



## cruz_marcko

mjkzaeem said:


> Its been more than 6 weeks since I finished my final interview. My status in the career page is Application Under Review.
> 
> Can I still expect that they will contact me. I know the other guy who made it to the final interview got a call last Tuesday that he was unsuccessful. But I have not received any call or email.
> 
> Will it be a good idea to call or write an email to the HR from the panel who took my interview or is it better to wait?



Bro if you will call them they will tell you to wait for a call that's what happened to me..did they get your requirement after the final interview like the visa copy and passport copy?


----------



## mjkzaeem

cruz_marcko said:


> Bro if you will call them they will tell you to wait for a call that's what happened to me..did they get your requirement after the final interview like the visa copy and passport copy?



Yes bro. They took my passport copy, visa copy, copy of highest education.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Are you on a tourist visa?


----------



## mjkzaeem

cruz_marcko said:


> Are you on a tourist visa?


I am in India. They had sent a tourist visa for the interview. After finishing my interview, I came back to India.


----------



## cruz_marcko

So you just went to dubai for interview? That was shouldered by emirates


----------



## mjkzaeem

cruz_marcko said:


> So you just went to dubai for interview? That was shouldered by emirates


Yes.


----------



## mjkzaeem

cruz_marcko said:


> So you just went to dubai for interview? That was shouldered by emirates


So what position have they selected you for and when is your joining. Are you in Dubai?


----------



## cruz_marcko

Yes in dubai. For customer service. And you?


----------



## mjkzaeem

cruz_marcko said:


> Yes in dubai. For customer service. And you?


Digital Communications. Hope I get it. It is a nightmare waiting for the call.


----------



## cruz_marcko

mjkzaeem said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in dubai. For customer service. And you?
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Communications. Hope I get it. It is a nightmare waiting for the call.
Click to expand...



I can relate to that. It's been two weeks and still didn't receive anything.


----------



## omarg

mjkzaeem said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in dubai. For customer service. And you?
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Communications. Hope I get it. It is a nightmare waiting for the call.
Click to expand...

Hi. Digital communications? Is that in ek engineering?


----------



## mjkzaeem

omarg said:


> Hi. Digital communications? Is that in ek engineering?


Corporate Communications


----------



## cruz_marcko

Is etisalat a freezone company?


----------



## kagome

Hello everyone! i am Anna from Italy, this is the first time i write in this forum and I'd like to ask you something about Emirates recruitment.
I applied several weeks ago as Tours guide for Arabian Adventures, which belongs to Emirates Group.
They sent me an invitation for a skype interview and asking me for my salary expectations. I sent my skype account details but since yesterday no answer from them... i am a bit worried because I don't know if they are going to schedule me for an interview or not... since they haven't sent me any notice that I've been effectively scheduled for the interview...
What do you think? Did you have more or less the same experience? thanks....


----------



## ikeaa

Hi everyone. I just completed Assessment (nov 9)


----------



## ikeaa

Hi everyone! I just completed my assessment last nov 9 (call time is 8 am, we did group activity to check thought process then individual role play). Luckily i was chosen for final interview on nov 10 (panel interview 2 from HR and 2 from the department)
Before the interview they asked me to bring my cv passport and visa page plus photos. Any advise on my status? Online it says interview done. They told me that they will contact me in 2 weeks..so im just waiting patiently. Anyone of you here on the same situation?

Thanks and goodluck to all of us!


----------



## cruz_marcko

undefined said:


> EatYouAlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone knows about pre joining medical checks for emirates ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> did u got call regarding this from hr department
> 
> Its just a declaration form.they will let you know all about it
Click to expand...




ikeaa said:


> Hi everyone! I just completed my assessment last nov 9 (call time is 8 am, we did group activity to check thought process then individual role play). Luckily i was chosen for final interview on nov 10 (panel interview 2 from HR and 2 from the department)
> Before the interview they asked me to bring my cv passport and visa page plus photos. Any advise on my status? Online it says interview done. They told me that they will contact me in 2 weeks..so im just waiting patiently. Anyone of you here on the same situation?
> 
> Thanks and goodluck to all of us!



same here. Its been more than 2 weeks after my final interview and nothing. What position did you apply for?


----------



## dee-dee

*hello*



ikeaa said:


> Hi everyone! I just completed my assessment last nov 9 (call time is 8 am, we did group activity to check thought process then individual role play). Luckily i was chosen for final interview on nov 10 (panel interview 2 from HR and 2 from the department)
> Before the interview they asked me to bring my cv passport and visa page plus photos. Any advise on my status? Online it says interview done. They told me that they will contact me in 2 weeks..so im just waiting patiently. Anyone of you here on the same situation?
> 
> Thanks and goodluck to all of us!


Hello ikeaa,

I'm in the same situation. The online portal says interview completed. I have also received an email from them stating that I am shortlisted however there is no vacancy at the moment and I will have to wait. I have applied for customer service professional. My final interview was in October.


----------



## cruz_marcko

dee-dee said:


> ikeaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I just completed my assessment last nov 9 (call time is 8 am, we did group activity to check thought process then individual role play). Luckily i was chosen for final interview on nov 10 (panel interview 2 from HR and 2 from the department)
> Before the interview they asked me to bring my cv passport and visa page plus photos. Any advise on my status? Online it says interview done. They told me that they will contact me in 2 weeks..so im just waiting patiently. Anyone of you here on the same situation?
> 
> Thanks and goodluck to all of us!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ikeaa,
> 
> I'm in the same situation. The online portal says interview completed. I have also received an email from them stating that I am shortlisted however there is no vacancy at the moment and I will have to wait. I have applied for customer service professional. My final interview was in October.
Click to expand...



Dedee when was your final interview.


----------



## cruz_marcko

dee-dee said:


> ikeaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I just completed my assessment last nov 9 (call time is 8 am, we did group activity to check thought process then individual role play). Luckily i was chosen for final interview on nov 10 (panel interview 2 from HR and 2 from the department)
> Before the interview they asked me to bring my cv passport and visa page plus photos. Any advise on my status? Online it says interview done. They told me that they will contact me in 2 weeks..so im just waiting patiently. Anyone of you here on the same situation?
> 
> Thanks and goodluck to all of us!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ikeaa,
> 
> I'm in the same situation. The online portal says interview completed. I have also received an email from them stating that I am shortlisted however there is no vacancy at the moment and I will have to wait. I have applied for customer service professional. My final interview was in October.
Click to expand...




















What date on october was your final interview?mine was on october 27 but didnt receive anything until now


----------



## ikeaa

cruz_marcko said:


> What date on october was your final interview?mine was on october 27 but didnt receive anything until now


Hi cruz_marcko and deedee

I did not receive anything yet. They just told me that they will contact me in 2 weeks after my final interview last nov10. And i hope they do! I am applying as a medical staff and i really want to get this job. It has only been 2 days and im trying to be patient about it..hope all goes well

Anyone on this forum who is applying or already part of the emirates medical team? Just wanted to know the benefits and stuff..thanks!


----------



## dee-dee

My final interview was on the 15th of October. I hope things go well with all of us


----------



## cruz_marcko

dee-dee said:


> My final interview was on the 15th of October. I hope things go well with all of us


Why are they inconsistent? One of the members here who was interviewed on oct 21 is already scheduled to join on dec 22 and done with medical forms online. And you who is ahead of him that was interviewed is still onhold? Mygosh!


----------



## mjkzaeem

cruz_marcko said:


> Why are they inconsistent? One of the members here who was interviewed on oct 21 is already scheduled to join on dec 22 and done with medical forms online. And you who is ahead of him that was interviewed is still onhold? Mygosh!


My FI finished on 22nd Sep and still no news. So you guys can think my condition.


----------



## dee-dee

*hi*



cruz_marcko said:


> Dedee when was your final interview.


My interview was on the 15th of October.


----------



## cruz_marcko

mjkzaeem said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they inconsistent? One of the members here who was interviewed on oct 21 is already scheduled to join on dec 22 and done with medical forms online. And you who is ahead of him that was interviewed is still onhold? Mygosh!
> 
> 
> 
> My FI finished on 22nd Sep and still no news. So you guys can think my condition.
Click to expand...

Are you in dubai? Better go to emirates headquarters


----------



## mjkzaeem

Once the final interview is completed, do they conduct interviews for new set of candidates or it ends there and they select?

If you have not received any communication, does it mean that they are still considering your candidature?


----------



## cruz_marcko

mjkzaeem said:


> Once the final interview is completed, do they conduct interviews for new set of candidates or it ends there and they select?
> 
> If you have not received any communication, does it mean that they are still considering your candidature?


Just called emirates and told me normal timeframe is 3 to 6 weeks if no feedbacl after 6 weeks assume that application is insuccessful. I can't believe she said it when there are people in this forum who was contacted after 2 months. Geez!!!


----------



## Senior Analyst

Hi All, 

My online portal status has changed from "Application Under Review" to "Completed".

I really appreciate if some one could answer this query.

Thanks


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

Guys be cool because I have been waiting for 11 long months.it depends upon the available vaccancy.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

There is no use of sending mail or calling them .we have already tried 100 times .


----------



## cruz_marcko

shebeerpayyoli said:


> Guys be cool because I have been waiting for 11 long months.it depends upon the available vaccancy.




Seriously? 11 months? Do we still need to expect from that? I think you need to move on.


----------



## Minimi

My final interview for customer service professionals was oct 29. They said that the result will be within 2 weeks. My status in the portal was changed into Interview Completed on nov 3. On nov 4 some of us received the rejection emails. But in my case I didn't receive any email until now it's been two weeks to be exact. The status is still Interview Completed. I'm quite nervous. If they will still call me or not. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## cruz_marcko

Minimi said:


> My final interview for customer service professionals was oct 29. They said that the result will be within 2 weeks. My status in the portal was changed into Interview Completed on nov 3. On nov 4 some of us received the rejection emails. But in my case I didn't receive any email until now it's been two weeks to be exact. The status is still Interview Completed. I'm quite nervous. If they will still call me or not. Can anyone help? Thanks




Welll welcome to the club of waiting. Mine was on oct 27 more than two weeks after the final interview I didnt receive anything.


----------



## Minimi

Will go to my home country coz my visa will be expired I hope they would notify us soon


----------



## cruz_marcko

Minimi said:


> Will go to my home country coz my visa will be expired I hope they would notify us soon


Where are you from? My status in the portal is still under review it didnt change. Im wondering why they didnt contact us? They said they also send rejection emails?


----------



## Minimi

I dont have any idea kabayan...how do they manage the status in the portal...so I think there's no assurance as of now if we made it or not and I think they were busy everyday recruiting for other positions as well. When I had my final interview the cabin crew assesment was ongoing too during that day.Maybe that's one of the reason.


----------



## Minimi

Some of my batch already received rejection emails on the 4th of November.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Minimi said:


> Some of my batch already received rejection emails on the 4th of November.


But those who got rejection emails were able to get through the final interview? You should have find another job.


----------



## Minimi

Yes they had the final interview as well.


----------



## mjkzaeem

Minimi said:


> Yes they had the final interview as well.


They dont seem to update the career portal that frequently. My status remained Application under survey for almost 50 days. I then sent a mail to the HR Manager and then she replied back that I am unsuccessful. After that I received the rejection mail. I reminded her that the career portal needs to be updated looks like.

Anyways bottom line is I am not through. 

All the best guys.


----------



## cruz_marcko

mjkzaeem said:


> Minimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they had the final interview as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They dont seem to update the career portal that frequently. My status remained Application under survey for almost 50 days. I then sent a mail to the HR Manager and then she replied back that I am unsuccessful. After that I received the rejection mail. I reminded her that the career portal needs to be updated looks like.
> 
> Anyways bottom line is I am not through.
> 
> All the best guys.
Click to expand...

Do you have the email of the hr manager? It seems that we need to contact her as well.


----------



## mjkzaeem

cruz_marcko said:


> Do you have the email of the hr manager? It seems that we need to contact her as well.


Your HR manager might not be the same as mine. However, [email protected] is the email ID. So try it out. I did the same.


----------



## cruz_marcko

mjkzaeem said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the email of the hr manager? It seems that we need to contact her as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Your HR manager might not be the same as mine. However, [email protected] is the email ID. So try it out. I did the same.
Click to expand...

Thing is I do not know the name of my hr coordinator. She didnt introduce herself. . What is the email you have though??


----------



## aysha11

Melsy said:


> Well, Assessment includes a series of test (3 tests). The first one we had was based on situational scenarios. Where in they asked us what would we do in different situations and an essay (mostly testing your writing skills and English). The second one was based on reading, geography, mathematics and Ticketing. They later we had the screening. One on one mini interview. Then a group presentation about the company and job description. Later the ones who got through was made to have a PC test wherein there were 66 questions (super easy) this was based on listening, time and grammar. Well, once you get through this...you're in for the interview at the scheduled time and date. Let me know if you need any further information.
> I have just 2 years of CS background. That's the maximum I could get. Well, yes! Hoping for the best! :fingerscrossed:


If possible could you please tell us about CS questions and ticketing questions also about the face to face interview questions..?it woluld be greatly appreciated ..


----------



## Winter2014

Hi guys 
I was wondering if you could post your timeline so far, from application sent to whatever status you have now....would be interesting to see how your timeline looks like, even if every timeline is different from each other. 
The hiring process with Emirates seem to be so so so long


----------



## EatYouAlive

AD : 20 / 10
FI : 21 /10
OH / GC : 2 /11

Contacted by Hr coordinator on 6/11 
Till now still in joining process


----------



## cruz_marcko

Assessment day and final interview: oct 27

Until now waiting for the email or call...


----------



## Winter2014

*cruz_marcko* and *EatYouAlive* thank you for sharing your timeline with us, 
but i was wondering did you guys apply online first or did you guys attend a open day of some sort? 
i would share my timeline too if i only had one  im on the ´´application received´´ level still


----------



## cruz_marcko

Winter2014 said:


> *cruz_marcko* and *EatYouAlive* thank you for sharing your timeline with us,
> but i was wondering did you guys apply online first or did you guys attend a open day of some sort?
> i would share my timeline too if i only had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on the Â´Â´application receivedÂ´Â´ level still



Yea I applied online through ek on oct 9 then received an email on oct 13 that I was shorlisted and invited for customer service assessment day. From that time my portal says under review


----------



## DubaiResident

From what I have gone through, the status in the application portal means nothing. It is not updated frequently. 

For my final interview, they said I will know the result in "a few weeks" (meaning more than a couple of weeks), but I got a call within a week.

I started working end of October, and it was only a couple of days back they changed the status on the application portal.


----------



## cruz_marcko

DubaiResident said:


> From what I have gone through, the status in the application portal means nothing. It is not updated frequently.
> 
> For my final interview, they said I will know the result in "a few weeks" (meaning more than a couple of weeks), but I got a call within a week.
> 
> I started working end of October, and it was only a couple of days back they changed the status on the application portal.


When did you apply? Mine was on oct 27 and thats the final interview til now i didnt receive anything.


----------



## Winter2014

I heard that if they are interested in you they will contact you either via email/call for further steps in the process less than 1 week after you sent out the 1st job application. So if people havnt heard from them within 1 week it means they arnt interested in our application....
Than if people get the job or not at the end of the selection process than thats a different story. But that if they just make the contact 1st week it means your in the GAME? 
is this true, anyone know????? :confused2:
Thought i would ask if this is only rumors or if there is any truth to this?  :confused2:


----------



## cruz_marcko

Winter2014 said:


> I heard that if they are interested in you they will contact you either via email/call for further steps in the process less than 1 week after you sent out the 1st job application. So if people havnt heard from them within 1 week it means they arnt interested in our application....
> Than if people get the job or not at the end of the selection process than thats a different story. But that if they just make the contact 1st week it means your in the GAME?
> is this true, anyone know?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i would ask if this is only rumors or if there is any truth to this?


I guess so cbecause after my application was sent I was contacted less than a week.


----------



## bates89

Hey guys! you need patience to land a job in EK.


----------



## EatYouAlive

Anyone is going to be in the 22 Dec patch ?! For customer service professionals !


----------



## Minimi

didn't hear from them till now


----------



## m.arshad

hi all
i want to know i get shortlisted mail in reply of desig r air side 2,i get email thn i give test which i clear thn they take my final interview n said ok we will send u email in 2 weeks,what i want to know i have diabetes which i didt mention in their pre existing illness question?what if i get selected n they call for medical ?what abt if they know i m diabitic ,they will hire me ?


----------



## BedouGirl

m.arshad said:


> hi all i want to know i get shortlisted mail in reply of desig r air side 2,i get email thn i give test which i clear thn they take my final interview n said ok we will send u email in 2 weeks,what i want to know i have diabetes which i didt mention in their pre existing illness question?what if i get selected n they call for medical ?what abt if they know i m diabitic ,they will hire me ?


Please do not use text speak, it's against forum rules.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Minimi said:


> didn't hear from them till now


How you? Any update?


----------



## nomi119

i have Applied for Push Back Operator and Airside Operator since January 2014 still application "" Application Under Review :: even i attached with online application all my Documents as well with Driving license and my University Degree and others documents as well 

I just wanted to know how long i will have to wait or i should send an email to HR but still they accepting job submission , if they did not select me why Still showing Application Under Review ::

Hope someone Response 

Best of Luck for all


----------



## cruz_marcko

Omg! I was in the metro when emirates called me to congratulate me about my application on oct 27 for customer service . She said I will be for terminal 2. And not to resign yet from my job and wait after 2 weeks for a call. But not sure though if its for part time or full time. Coz it seems that she is saying part time.


----------



## Vvvv

Hello all 


My joining is on 22december . I m overseas in India . 
Everything is done .only visa is left .
Haven't heard anything yet 


Should I call hr ?

Any one else in 22dec joining batch . ?


----------



## dxbjml

*Mr*

Hi Guys,

I have Invitation to Customer Service Assessment Day which is going to held on 16th Dec in Emirates Aviation College ,

Could you give us some tips about the questions during the interview? This will really help the aspiring employees of emirates just like me. Thanks.


----------



## dxbjml

*urgent request*

Hi Guys,

I have Invitation to Customer Service Assessment Day for grade 4,which is going to held on 16th Dec in Emirates Aviation College ,

Could you give us some tips about the questions during the interview and what about test? This will really help the aspiring employees of emirates just like me. Thanks.


----------



## qt_reyn

dxbjml said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have Invitation to Customer Service Assessment Day for grade 4,which is going to held on 16th Dec in Emirates Aviation College ,
> 
> Could you give us some tips about the questions during the interview and what about test? This will really help the aspiring employees of emirates just like me. Thanks.


There were 2 written exams, the first one is essay which is mostly situations in the airport or tourism. The second one is technical, you will have a reading material and they will ask questions about it, mathematical questions, geography, etc.
The interview is for 30minutes, and the interviewer will let you cite examples in your current job or past experience wherein you displayed good customer service skills.

Best of Luck!


----------



## qt_reyn

My assessment day and final interview was 10 Sep 2014, got an email the next week saying that I was shorlisted but no vacancies, I got the call last 26 November 2014 that I was selected for airport services agent - emirates airlines in t3 and that someone will contact me within the next few weeks regarding joining but dont resign yet. I'm still waiting


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> My assessment day and final interview was 10 Sep 2014, got an email the next week saying that I was shorlisted but no vacancies, I got the call last 26 November 2014 that I was selected for airport services agent - emirates airlines in t3 and that someone will contact me within the next few weeks regarding joining but dont resign yet. I'm still waiting


Same thing happened to me. Got a call on dec 4 til now I havent heard anything


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> Same thing happened to me. Got a call on dec 4 til now I havent heard anything


what position did they offer you?


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. Got a call on dec 4 til now I havent heard anything
> 
> 
> 
> what position did they offer you?
Click to expand...

airport service agent for t2


----------



## qt_reyn

Let's hope for the best  It's almost 2 weeks since they called me and I'm going for my annual leave on the 26th. I pray that they call before that so I can still cancel my vacation. I've been waiting for 3 months


----------



## hanz85

*i need help*



cruz_marcko said:


> Welll welcome to the club of waiting. Mine was on oct 27 more than two weeks after the final interview I didnt receive anything.


i did have my assessment and interview on the 2nd Nov 2014, but still i have no respond from them as well and my application status is still Under Review. and i submitted all the necessary documents and even have the chance to signed one document consist of the Terms and Conditions of the contract. Please i am looking for any Idea what i can do now. thanks


----------



## dagenheis

Folks, 
I am wondering if someone has an idea about salary/benefits for Grade 9 IT role at EK/DNATA?
It's hard to keep track of posts so it would be great to have a specific answer.


----------



## qt_reyn

Exactly 2 weeks ago when HR called me with the "you will be contacted" call. I pray that they call again soon


----------



## Yasirali

are they hiring ???


----------



## akeju

The mail says that My profile has been short listed how ever currently they have filled all positions
Hence they will contact me once more positions open and if my profile is approved for them. Pls what is the meaning of this mail because I had final interview with emirates on the 1st of December 2014 as customer service professional and this is the message I received yesterday.. Pls anybody in my shoes to tell me if there is hope for me to land ek job... Urgent reply needed asap.


----------



## qt_reyn

akeju said:


> The mail says that My profile has been short listed how ever currently they have filled all positions
> Hence they will contact me once more positions open and if my profile is approved for them. Pls what is the meaning of this mail because I had final interview with emirates on the 1st of December 2014 as customer service professional and this is the message I received yesterday.. Pls anybody in my shoes to tell me if there is hope for me to land ek job... Urgent reply needed asap.


It means you passed the exams and interview. They will call you once they found a position for you. You're on the positive side but you have to wait...it takes time and a lot of patience. My Final interview was 10 September 2014. The last time they called to inform me of my position was 26 November 2014. But I still need to wait for the call of the HR Coordinator. So up to this date, I'm still waiting...


----------



## akeju

qt_reyn said:


> It means you passed the exams and interview. They will call you once they found a position for you. You're on the positive side but you have to wait...it takes time and a lot of patience. My Final interview was 10 September 2014. The last time they called to inform me of my position was 26 November 2014. But I still need to wait for the call of the HR Coordinator. So up to this date, I'm still waiting...


Thanks for your response... Patiently waiting..


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

Are they conducting any open interview for the post of customer service in emirates aviation college


----------



## cruz_marcko

shebeerpayyoli said:


> Are they conducting any open interview for the post of customer service in emirates aviation college


No. You need to apply through ek website and they'll send you an email once you are shortlisted.


----------



## TerryTaylor

Hi, Does anybody know what the base salary range is for Emirates Grade 9 position?


----------



## fritziekate15

It's been 2 months since my final interview. I got nothing from EK. I don't know if I should still put my hopes up or give up already. I'm still hanging.


----------



## qt_reyn

fritziekate15 said:


> It's been 2 months since my final interview. I got nothing from EK. I don't know if I should still put my hopes up or give up already. I'm still hanging.


You mean they didn't even send you an email informing you of the outcome of the assessment day/interview? Sometimes they take so much time and I think especially at this time of the year when most expats take a holiday leave. As I have said, my assessment day/interview was in September and I'm still waiting to this date for their call regarding joining formalities. Let's wait patiently and hope for the best


----------



## ArsenalFan

Hi Toon,

I saw your comment "I was a grade 9 in 2005 and my package was around 35k if I recall, that included 10k for housing" that you posted in 2012. 

I was recently offered a job with Etihad in Abu Dhabi, at the grade M2 (equivalent of Grade 9/10 with Emirates). They offered a total package of AED38K (out of which I had to rent my own apartment) which seems quite low. Also, they offered a "joining bonus" of AED20,000 (e.g. to buy furniture), which in reality, was an interest free loan; deducted from my salary over three years. 

This seems quite a poor offer. Having worked for Emirates, what are your thoughts? This is my first job in the region, so wanted to check with someone with prior experience. 

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Fait

I just want to share my experience with EK when I was applying with them.

Last 2012, I was invited to take their English exam and successfully passed it since I was asked to moved to the next part of the hiring process which was an interview with the department manager. During the interview, I badly choked and wasn't able to answer as quickly as possible and there were dead air, really an awkward moment for me and the interviewer. After the interview, I was told that they will send me the results after 2 weeks. Unfortunately, I received a rejection email from them THE NEXT DAY that my application wasn't successful that I need to re-apply again after 6 months.

After a year later, July 2013. I was invited again to undergo the same process. This time, the exam and interview was done on the same day. I passed the exams and I am confident that I aced the interview too since after the interview, I was asked again to go to another room for a "role-playing" scenario with another HR employee which I did well too. After the role-play, I was informed that they will contact me for the results. 6 weeks gone by, 2 months, 6 months, etc. I never received anything from them. So, I decided to go to their Headquarters and followed up my application. The person at the front desk checked my profile and she claimed that my last application showing on their system was dated January 2013 which is likely impossible because I had my exams and interview on July of the same year. I told the person as well that I never received a rejection email so I assumed that my application was successful. All I received was an apology and was told that my application could've been misplaced bt their staff(s) and I must just re-apply again since the position was 6 months ago already.

I heard stories as well from my colleagues that they waited 7-8 months before they got a call from the company asking them to resign to their current employer so that EK could process their new employment visa. So, if you've been informed already that you passed the hiring process but the vacancy is still not available, you just have to be patient.

HTH 

PS: I am jealous of the grade levels being inquired here. Grade 8-9 and so on.... Just wow! Being at Grade 6 for me is daydreaming already.


----------



## chaimaa21

Hi,

Can you please help me out? If you have 6 months ban, will Emiraes/DNATA be able to lift it up? As my friend has an interview today (final one for Airside Operator) and the interviewer informed him they cannot lift his ban (he will have ban upon resignation) so they did not push thru with the application further.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## cruz_marcko

chaimaa21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me out? If you have 6 months ban, will Emiraes/DNATA be able to lift it up? As my friend has an interview today (final one for Airside Operator) and the interviewer informed him they cannot lift his ban (he will have ban upon resignation) so they did not push thru with the application further.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


They can. My friend told me that she has a workmate that resigned and transferred to emirates and his ban was lifted since its a government.


----------



## jithinchandra

Hi mate, 

I applied for some Senior technical engineer posts in Emirates IT back in Oct and haven't heard anything back since then. My application statuses say "application received" and not even showed up something kind of under review or in process etc. Could anyone tell me is there can be any hope left with it?. Thanks.


----------



## qt_reyn

chaimaa21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me out? If you have 6 months ban, will Emiraes/DNATA be able to lift it up? As my friend has an interview today (final one for Airside Operator) and the interviewer informed him they cannot lift his ban (he will have ban upon resignation) so they did not push thru with the application further.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


The Emirates group is not under the Ministry of Labor (the department that automatically issues the 6-month ban if you don't finish your limited contract/ less than 2 years in unlimited contract). The visa that they issue is direct from the immigration so you don't need to worry about the ban  Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## chaimaa21

qt_reyn said:


> The Emirates group is not under the Ministry of Labor (the department that automatically issues the 6-month ban if you don't finish your limited contract/ less than 2 years in unlimited contract). The visa that they issue is direct from the immigration so you don't need to worry about the ban  Best of luck to all of us!


Hi, thank you. But the thing is, yesterday after the final interview of my friend - when he informed him that he will get a ban upon resignation - the interviewer informed him that he should have mentioned that from the start as they are not able to lift labor ban. He should have been hired, but the problem is the ban.


----------



## qt_reyn

chaimaa21 said:


> Hi, thank you. But the thing is, yesterday after the final interview of my friend - when he informed him that he will get a ban upon resignation - the interviewer informed him that he should have mentioned that from the start as they are not able to lift labor ban. He should have been hired, but the problem is the ban.


Oh really? That's odd. I've known some people who did not have any problem with the ban at all since Emirates is issuing visa directly from the immigration. Maybe new policies? Not sure either but that's really sad to hear about your friend.


----------



## cruz_marcko

chaimaa21 said:


> qt_reyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emirates group is not under the Ministry of Labor (the department that automatically issues the 6-month ban if you don't finish your limited contract/ less than 2 years in unlimited contract). The visa that they issue is direct from the immigration so you don't need to worry about the ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all of us!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thank you. But the thing is, yesterday after the final interview of my friend - when he informed him that he will get a ban upon resignation - the interviewer informed him that he should have mentioned that from the start as they are not able to lift labor ban. He should have been hired, but the problem is the ban.
Click to expand...

Maybe the truth is your friend is not qualified and just using it as an alibi.


----------



## Fait

From my knowledge too, Emirates Group can hire anybody they like regardless if the person has a labour ban or not.


----------



## cruz_marcko

It will be exactly two weeks tomorrow after emirates called me and told me that I got the job and said they will call me back within two weeks. I am still waiting....


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> It will be exactly two weeks tomorrow after emirates called me and told me that I got the job and said they will call me back within two weeks. I am still waiting....


What position did they give you? They called me 3 weeks ago also informing me that I am selected for airport service agent in t3. I think this is the season that they are really busy with all the holidays coming up and the end of the year. Hope they call us soon


----------



## thaha

Aamir Raj said:


> Airport Operations - Ground Handling-Drivers, Loaders, Helpers -
> United Arab Emirates-Dubai
> Job Posting:04-Jun-14 – Job Number: 14000069
> Job Status: Active (Accepting Job Submissions)
> Submission Status: Interview Completed – Updated: 05-Jun-14
> View/Edit Submission|View Email Messages|Withdraw
> This is mine status


hi everyone,

my brother was attending interview in emirates recent times, he was finished successfully and they reply like this as below.,

ANY ONE TELL ME ABOUT THIS, IF THERE IS NO VACANCY MEANS WHY THEY CONDUCTING INTERVIEW AND IF THERE NO VACANCY ARISE WITH IN SIX MONTHS WE WON`T GET THE JOB IN THIS POST COULD YOU PLZ EXPLAIN ANY ONE 

Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be exactly two weeks tomorrow after emirates called me and told me that I got the job and said they will call me back within two weeks. I am still waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> What position did they give you? They called me 3 weeks ago also informing me that I am selected for airport service agent in t3. I think this is the season that they are really busy with all the holidays coming up and the end of the year. Hope they call us soon
Click to expand...

Service agent as well for t2. No call yet . It is the 2nd week.


----------



## NjxNA

thaha said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> my brother was attending interview in emirates recent times, he was finished successfully and they reply like this as below.,
> 
> ANY ONE TELL ME ABOUT THIS, IF THERE IS NO VACANCY MEANS WHY THEY CONDUCTING INTERVIEW AND IF THERE NO VACANCY ARISE WITH IN SIX MONTHS WE WON`T GET THE JOB IN THIS POST COULD YOU PLZ EXPLAIN ANY ONE
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.


1. Don't write caps
2. Don't write caps
3. They are collecting feedback now as they are expecting a good number of positions to open in the next months. For that position in particular the request is huge considering they are currently working on both airports.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be exactly two weeks tomorrow after emirates called me and told me that I got the job and said they will call me back within two weeks. I am still waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> What position did they give you? They called me 3 weeks ago also informing me that I am selected for airport service agent in t3. I think this is the season that they are really busy with all the holidays coming up and the end of the year. Hope they call us soon
Click to expand...

Tell me if you already received a call from them. Thanks!


----------



## nitsaga01

*Status interview completed*

This forum has helped lot of individual to understand the recruitment process. I would like to thank you all for giving your valuable suggestion. 

Recently I attended an interview with emirates/dnata, I received the email stated below. 

Anyone who has received the same email or has received the same email and has joined EK plz provide some information.

1) when can I expect a call from them?
2) After interview completed in status what is the next stage?
3) Has anyone who got the same mail and got a rejection mail or has not be contacted atall?

Position Title: Customer Service Professionals

Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Kindly help me with ur valuable suggestions. 

Thank You all.


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> Tell me if you already received a call from them. Thanks!


They called me yesterday. They told me again that I was selected for Airport service agent in t3 and will be wearing the emirates uniform. Someone will contact me in the next 3-4 weeks about the joining process. So I informed her that I'm going for vacation on Friday and will be back on 26 January 2015. She said that's ok as long as I update my online profile with my correct contact number. So I guess they will start contacting people by January only.


----------



## qt_reyn

nitsaga01 said:


> This forum has helped lot of individual to understand the recruitment process. I would like to thank you all for giving your valuable suggestion.
> 
> Recently I attended an interview with emirates/dnata, I received the email stated below.
> 
> Anyone who has received the same email or has received the same email and has joined EK plz provide some information.
> 
> 1) when can I expect a call from them?
> 2) After interview completed in status what is the next stage?
> 3) Has anyone who got the same mail and got a rejection mail or has not be contacted atall?
> 
> Position Title: Customer Service Professionals
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> Kindly help me with ur valuable suggestions.
> 
> Thank You all.


1. It's hard to say when. I received that same email in the last week of September but I'm still waiting for the joining team to contact me. 
2. They will call you maybe sometime soon to inform you of the position where you are selected but you still need to wait for the call of the HR coordinator who will process your joining.
3. If they sent that email, it means you passed. They will not send a rejection email. Although I've read from here that some people were not contacted at all but that's just a few.

It needs a lot of patience. Just wait and pray for it. I think they will start processing new joiners by January because the lady who contacted me told me to expect a call within the next 3-4 weeks and that's ok so I still have time to go to my country and rest before I resign, Insha'Allah.


----------



## nitsaga01

qt_reyn thank you very much for your kind reply.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me if you already received a call from them. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> They called me yesterday. They told me again that I was selected for Airport service agent in t3 and will be wearing the emirates uniform. Someone will contact me in the next 3-4 weeks about the joining process. So I informed her that I'm going for vacation on Friday and will be back on 26 January 2015. She said that's ok as long as I update my online profile with my correct contact number. So I guess they will start contacting people by January only.
Click to expand...

So they called you twice now?


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> So they called you twice now?


Yes but they said the same thing. I still need to wait for the call of the coordinator who will guide me through the joining process. And that is in the next 3-4 weeks according to her. I guess we will be able to start by March only, Insha'Allah.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they called you twice now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but they said the same thing. I still need to wait for the call of the coordinator who will guide me through the joining process. And that is in the next 3-4 weeks according to her. I guess we will be able to start by March only, Insha'Allah.
Click to expand...

 Oh my! 
I am currently employed do you know what they need for joining formalities?


----------



## qt_reyn

They need your original passport and visa to apply for police clearance then u will go for medical. If everything is ok, then they will advise you to resign. I am also still employed. I will resign as soon as I've secured this job, Insha'Allah.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> They need your original passport and visa to apply for police clearance then u will go for medical. If everything is ok, then they will advise you to resign. I am also still employed. I will resign as soon as I've secured this job, Insha'Allah.


What if I already have police clearance? Is that fine. Because my passport is with my company.


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> What if I already have police clearance? Is that fine. Because my passport is with my company.


Who applied for your police clearance? I think a copy of the passport is also fine but it needs a stamp of your company.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I already have police clearance? Is that fine. Because my passport is with my company.
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied for your police clearance? I think a copy of the passport is also fine but it needs a stamp of your company.
Click to expand...

I personally applied for it. What do you mean stamp of my company? The visa stamp?


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> I personally applied for it. What do you mean stamp of my company? The visa stamp?


You applied a police clearance in Dubai? For what? The passport and visa copy needs the company stamp, usually it's round, showing the name of the company and PO box number. You can see it in documents issued or signed by your company like labor contract, salary certficate, etc.

check this sample:
http://companyrubberstamp.com/round-stamp-designs


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally applied for it. What do you mean stamp of my company? The visa stamp?
> 
> 
> 
> You applied a police clearance in Dubai? For what? The passport and visa copy needs the company stamp, usually it's round, showing the name of the company and PO box number. You can see it in documents issued or signed by your company like labor contract, salary certficate, etc.
> 
> check this sample:
> http://companyrubberstamp.com/round-stamp-designs
Click to expand...

Let me correct myself. Its my current company who requested me to get a police clearance they gave me a paper that is in arabic and I went to the polive station. I am not sure if my company stamped ny passport.


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> Let me correct myself. Its my current company who requested me to get a police clearance they gave me a paper that is in arabic and I went to the polive station. I am not sure if my company stamped ny passport.


I see but how long have you been working there? Emirates requires police clearance if your UAE visa is issued more than 6 months ago. Your company will not stamp your passport, you need to make a photocopy and ask them to stamp it. But what's the big issue about borrowing your passport? It's yours and they should give it to you whenever you need it. It's even illegal for the company to keep your passport if it is not written in your contract.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me correct myself. Its my current company who requested me to get a police clearance they gave me a paper that is in arabic and I went to the polive station. I am not sure if my company stamped ny passport.
> 
> 
> 
> I see but how long have you been working there? Emirates requires police clearance if your UAE visa is issued more than 6 months ago. Your company will not stamp your passport, you need to make a photocopy and ask them to stamp it. But what's the big issue about borrowing your passport? It's yours and they should give it to you whenever you need it. It's even illegal for the company to keep your passport if it is not written in your contract.
Click to expand...

Im new. Not one month yet. So is it fine? I am working for an agency so they are keeping my passport.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me correct myself. Its my current company who requested me to get a police clearance they gave me a paper that is in arabic and I went to the polive station. I am not sure if my company stamped ny passport.
> 
> 
> 
> I see but how long have you been working there? Emirates requires police clearance if your UAE visa is issued more than 6 months ago. Your company will not stamp your passport, you need to make a photocopy and ask them to stamp it. But what's the big issue about borrowing your passport? It's yours and they should give it to you whenever you need it. It's even illegal for the company to keep your passport if it is not written in your contract.
Click to expand...

How did you know about these? Do you know someoneworking with emirates? My visa is already stamped in my passport and I might get a ban once I resign.


----------



## Mellissa20

*Emirates Customer service professional*

Hello i need some help or clarification.
i applied online for customer service professional in january.
i got an email in July that im shortlisted.
The assessment day was on 20 July 2014. i went on for the AD.
i got a call the same day that the final interview will be on 21st July 2014.
I went for the interview, all went well. i even handed all my documents and the recruiter told me to sign 2 papers. 1 is that i accepted to work at the 2 airports of dubai and the other document i signed was that i agree the terms of the grade 4 positions. The lady told me to wait for 2 weeks. But i was shocked when i saw on the online submission that i was unsuccessful on 27 July 2014. i was extremely sad and dis-hearted. if i was going to be rejected then WHY the recruiter told me to sign the documents? Till today im still confused. its so unfair from EK


----------



## Mellissa20

*Customer service professional*

Hello, Actually i want to know the Recruitment process for Emirates/Dnata customer service agents.
i applied on Jan 2014 for the post.
i got assessment day on 20 July 2014
i got interview on 21 July 2014.
During the interview all went well. the recruiter took all my documents.
The lady told me to sign 2 papers.
First paper is that i agree to work in the 2 airport of dubai. 
Second paper was that i agree about the terms of the Expat form grade 4.
The recruiter told me to wait for 2 weeks.
But when i log in the emirates page i saw i was unsuccessful on 27 july 2014.
If i was going to be rejected then why the lady told me to SIGN those documents.
i was shocked and im sill confused about EK recruitment process!
Is too unfair. 
Can anyone tell me if u have been through these process that u have signs documents?
Is that normal in EK recruitment Process?


----------



## nitsaga01

*Final interview in November*

Hi all, Anyone who has been interviewed for customer service professional position during the month of November and received a golden call or any confirmation email. 
Thank You.


----------



## fritziekate15

my status in the portal recently (dec 23) changed from 'application under review'(since oct 16) to 'interview completed'. All hopes up again.


----------



## nitsaga01

fritziekate15 said:


> my status in the portal recently (dec 23) changed from 'application under review'(since oct 16) to 'interview completed'. All hopes up again.


@ fritziekate15;6054521 have u received an email stating u have been shortlisted for next process.

Thank YOU.


----------



## fritziekate15

/


nitsaga01 said:


> @ fritziekate15;6054521 have u received an email stating u have been shortlisted for next process.
> 
> Thank YOU.




No, I did not receive any email. How about you?


----------



## nitsaga01

fritziekate15 said:


> /
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not receive any email. How about you?


I received an email stating that I am shortlisted for the next process. If u see my earlier post, u can see that email. But after that email no communication yet. It is more that 1 month after I receive that email.


----------



## omarg

I think they will probably start calling the coming year In sha Allah. Apparently a lot of people are on hold.


----------



## cruz_marcko

omarg said:


> I think they will probably start calling the coming year In sha Allah. Apparently a lot of people are on hold.


When did you receive a call from them?


----------



## omarg

cruz_marcko said:


> omarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will probably start calling the coming year In sha Allah. Apparently a lot of people are on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you receive a call from them?
Click to expand...

Last year along with many other people. They tell us you are still on hold and when a suitable vacancy arises we will contact you.


----------



## nitsaga01

omarg said:


> Last year along with many other people. They tell us you are still on hold and when a suitable vacancy arises we will contact you.


This means 2013 u received a call. Ur still waiting.


----------



## omarg

nitsaga01 said:


> omarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year along with many other people. They tell us you are still on hold and when a suitable vacancy arises we will contact you.
> 
> 
> 
> This means 2013 u received a call. Ur still waiting.
Click to expand...

Yes but its not the case with everyone I mean it depends upon where you have applied, as in, some people apply for customer service which is based at the airports. Some get called in a month or less, others maybe more. I know a friend who got called after 4 months, another after 7, another after 8-10 months. But all these friends of mine were in the maintenance side not support side. I hope you guys get called soon just be patient it is a very big organization and they have many candidates applying from all around the world. Don't lose hope guys.


----------



## omarg

If you have received the successful on hold email you are on the positive side. If they wanted to reject you they would have sent a rejection email. 2015 is on its way and hopefully they will contact.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Today I received the second call from ek asking if I am still interested in the position. They offered me part time for customer service and I asked them if it is the same rate with the full time. The HR rep sent me the terms and conditions through email and said that if I agree to it someone will call me after two weeks. And I will wait again.


----------



## dee-dee

Hello Cruz_marcko,

Do you know if the salary would be the same for part time? Did they mention anything yet! Because in the final interview they informed me, that they also require people for part time and they can call anyone who have been selected in the Final round.


----------



## dee-dee

My online portal was last updated by them on the 29/10/2014 ( Interview Completed) when they sent me an email saying I was shortlisted and I am on hold, but when I check it now the online portal tells me that it has been updated on the 23/12/2014 Interview completed. Does anyone know why It changed like that?


----------



## cruz_marcko

dee-dee said:


> Hello Cruz_marcko,
> 
> Do you know if the salary would be the same for part time? Did they mention anything yet! Because in the final interview they informed me, that they also require people for part time and they can call anyone who have been selected in the Final round.


Yes there is a big difference with part time and full time. The part time is on hourly rate. You need to render at least 120 hours a month.


----------



## The Rascal

dee-dee said:


> My online portal was last updated by them on the 29/10/2014 ( Interview Completed) when they sent me an email saying I was shortlisted and I am on hold, but when I check it now the online portal tells me that it has been updated on the 23/12/2014 Interview completed. Does anyone know why It changed like that?


Why don't you contact the person who arranged the interviews with you?

I'd have thought that was blatantly obvious.


----------



## cruz_marcko

The Rascal said:


> dee-dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> My online portal was last updated by them on the 29/10/2014 ( Interview Completed) when they sent me an email saying I was shortlisted and I am on hold, but when I check it now the online portal tells me that it has been updated on the 23/12/2014 Interview completed. Does anyone know why It changed like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you contact the person who arranged the interviews with you?
> 
> I'd have thought that was blatantly obvious.
Click to expand...

The thing is you can't reach any emirates HR staff. All you need to do is to wait for their call. That's it!


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me correct myself. Its my current company who requested me to get a police clearance they gave me a paper that is in arabic and I went to the polive station. I am not sure if my company stamped ny passport.
> 
> 
> 
> I see but how long have you been working there? Emirates requires police clearance if your UAE visa is issued more than 6 months ago. Your company will not stamp your passport, you need to make a photocopy and ask them to stamp it. But what's the big issue about borrowing your passport? It's yours and they should give it to you whenever you need it. It's even illegal for the company to keep your passport if it is not written in your contract.
Click to expand...

Did they already contact you? It seems that we are on the same boat.


----------



## nitsaga01

cruz_marcko said:


> The thing is you can't reach any emirates HR staff. All you need to do is to wait for their call. That's it!


cruz_marcko;6071298 the last updated date which is shown in ur profile is a change made by u only. Just try this, go to ur profile by signing and click the position u have applied for and go to edit/view submission, then when u come out of that the date changes automatically. So its more likely we only makes that date change not the HR.

Hope this vl help.


----------



## nitsaga01

Friends, if I have to change the contact number in the job portal how should I put the number. 
Is it just the number or do v have to prefix "00" in front of the number as I came back to my home country after giving interview at emirates. It would be kind if shown by an example.
Thank You


----------



## omarg

nitsaga01 said:


> Friends, if I have to change the contact number in the job portal how should I put the number.
> Is it just the number or do v have to prefix "00" in front of the number as I came back to my home country after giving interview at emirates. It would be kind if shown by an example.
> Thank You


It is better to put the country code along with the mobile number e.g for uae 0097150 followed by contact number. Hope this helps.


----------



## nitsaga01

omarg said:


> It is better to put the country code along with the mobile number e.g for uae 0097150 followed by contact number. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply omarg, but if u have seen the career portal for country code they have a separate box i.e., 971 and then they ask for the number, this is where I need a help. Have u updated the number the same way u told me..Have u received any call from them after u updated the number.


----------



## nitsaga01

friends can u plz tell me the meaning of this change, Kindly go through the attachment. Before it was showing interview completed and I was able to edit but now only completed and the edit option is removed.
Thank U.


----------



## Alba12

Hello , Anyone here have any idea when emirates will call the onhold guys for the technician job in maintenance?


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> How did you know about these? Do you know someoneworking with emirates? My visa is already stamped in my passport and I might get a ban once I resign.


Hi, sorry for the late response as I went to my home country for my annual leave. I already went through these process in 2013 but I didn't succeed then. I met some people from that time who got in that's how I knew things about the hiring process. Oh they offered you part time? But didn't they tell you before that you were selected for airport service agent? Did you take it? If you're concerned about the ban, you don't need to worry about it because they are not under the Ministry of Labor who automatically issues the ban if you didn't complete 2 years in your contract. They will give you an immigration visa so that's not a problem.
Regarding myself, I'm still waiting for their call. I just updated my contact details to my home country number.


----------



## qt_reyn

Mellissa20 said:


> Hello, Actually i want to know the Recruitment process for Emirates/Dnata customer service agents.
> i applied on Jan 2014 for the post.
> i got assessment day on 20 July 2014
> i got interview on 21 July 2014.
> During the interview all went well. the recruiter took all my documents.
> The lady told me to sign 2 papers.
> First paper is that i agree to work in the 2 airport of dubai.
> Second paper was that i agree about the terms of the Expat form grade 4.
> The recruiter told me to wait for 2 weeks.
> But when i log in the emirates page i saw i was unsuccessful on 27 july 2014.
> If i was going to be rejected then why the lady told me to SIGN those documents.
> i was shocked and im sill confused about EK recruitment process!
> Is too unfair.
> Can anyone tell me if u have been through these process that u have signs documents?
> Is that normal in EK recruitment Process?


As sad as it is to say but that is the normal process. They give the terms and conditions of the job and that thing about the airport terminals where you may be assigned and ask you to sign them. They also ask for your documents(copies of passport, visa, school certificates) and photos. But that doesn't guarantee anything. I went to an assessment day in 2013 and had the same experience and didn't succeed. But I really really want the job so I applied again in January 2014, attended to the assessment and succeeded in September, and now up to this day I'm still waiting for their call regarding the joining formalities.
All I can say is try to move on from this but if you really want it then don't give up. You can try again after some time. Check yourself as to what you think went wrong and improve it. Good Luck


----------



## pamela0810

nitsaga01 said:


> Thanks for the reply omarg, but if u have seen the career portal for country code they have a separate box i.e., 971 and then they ask for the number, this is where I need a help. Have u updated the number the same way u told me..Have u received any call from them after u updated the number.


Hello and welcome to the forum! Please take a moment to review the forum rules and avoid using text speak in all your posts as this is against the rules.

Thank you!


----------



## omarg

Alba12 said:


> Hello , Anyone here have any idea when emirates will call the onhold guys for the technician job in maintenance?


Hi since when have you been on hold? Did you try contacting them?


----------



## Mellissa20

qt_reyn said:


> As sad as it is to say but that is the normal process. They give the terms and conditions of the job and that thing about the airport terminals where you may be assigned and ask you to sign them. They also ask for your documents(copies of passport, visa, school certificates) and photos. But that doesn't guarantee anything. I went to an assessment day in 2013 and had the same experience and didn't succeed. But I really really want the job so I applied again in January 2014, attended to the assessment and succeeded in September, and now up to this day I'm still waiting for their call regarding the joining formalities.
> All I can say is try to move on from this but if you really want it then don't give up. You can try again after some time. Check yourself as to what you think went wrong and improve it. Good Luck


Thank you so much for the information. i wanted to ask you something. when you re apply for the post did u fill the questionnaire where it say "Have you been interviewed with emirates before"?


----------



## Alba12

omarg said:


> Hi since when have you been on hold? Did you try contacting them?


Since last March, and no i didn't contacted anyone


----------



## qt_reyn

Mellissa20 said:


> qt_reyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As sad as it is to say but that is the normal process. They give the terms and conditions of the job and that thing about the airport terminals where you may be assigned and ask you to sign them. They also ask for your documents(copies of passport, visa, school certificates) and photos. But that doesn't guarantee anything. I went to an assessment day in 2013 and had the same experience and didn't succeed. But I really really want the job so I applied again in January 2014, attended to the assessment and succeeded in September, and now up to this day I'm still waiting for their call regarding the joining formalities.
> All I can say is try to move on from this but if you really want it then don't give up. You can try again after some time. Check yourself as to what you think went wrong and improve it. Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the information. i wanted to ask you something. when you re apply for the post did u fill the questionnaire where it say "Have you been interviewed with emirates before"?
Click to expand...

Well at my first attempt, I didn't reach to the interview stage just the exams so I didn't need to fill in that I was interviewed before. But since you have reached that stage so you have to put it.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know about these? Do you know someoneworking with emirates? My visa is already stamped in my passport and I might get a ban once I resign.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry for the late response as I went to my home country for my annual leave. I already went through these process in 2013 but I didn't succeed then. I met some people from that time who got in that's how I knew things about the hiring process. Oh they offered you part time? But didn't they tell you before that you were selected for airport service agent? Did you take it? If you're concerned about the ban, you don't need to worry about it because they are not under the Ministry of Labor who automatically issues the ban if you didn't complete 2 years in your contract. They will give you an immigration visa so that's not a problem.
> Regarding myself, I'm still waiting for their call. I just updated my contact details to my home country number.
Click to expand...

Oh I see... I a m still waiting for their call. They sent me the terms and condition to myemail and I told them I will respond to them and they said after you accept the terms and condition we will call you back after two weeks.


----------



## cruz_marcko

I am not sure if they got my response through email. I hope they do read their emails.


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> qt_reyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know about these? Do you know someoneworking with emirates? My visa is already stamped in my passport and I might get a ban once I resign.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry for the late response as I went to my home country for my annual leave. I already went through these process in 2013 but I didn't succeed then. I met some people from that time who got in that's how I knew things about the hiring process. Oh they offered you part time? But didn't they tell you before that you were selected for airport service agent? Did you take it? If you're concerned about the ban, you don't need to worry about it because they are not under the Ministry of Labor who automatically issues the ban if you didn't complete 2 years in your contract. They will give you an immigration visa so that's not a problem.
> Regarding myself, I'm still waiting for their call. I just updated my contact details to my home country number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see... I a m still waiting for their call. They sent me the terms and condition to myemail and I told them I will respond to them and they said after you accept the terms and condition we will call you back after two weeks.
Click to expand...

They actually open the emails in the recruitment email address but I guess only if they were expecting a candidate to send something in there like in your case. They also told me before to send my signed grade 4 terms & conditions to that email so I know they are opening it. I still didn't get a call but hopefully soon :grinning:. Tell me when you heard from them again.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qt_reyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know about these? Do you know someoneworking with emirates? My visa is already stamped in my passport and I might get a ban once I resign.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry for the late response as I went to my home country for my annual leave. I already went through these process in 2013 but I didn't succeed then. I met some people from that time who got in that's how I knew things about the hiring process. Oh they offered you part time? But didn't they tell you before that you were selected for airport service agent? Did you take it? If you're concerned about the ban, you don't need to worry about it because they are not under the Ministry of Labor who automatically issues the ban if you didn't complete 2 years in your contract. They will give you an immigration visa so that's not a problem.
> Regarding myself, I'm still waiting for their call. I just updated my contact details to my home country number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see... I a m still waiting for their call. They sent me the terms and condition to myemail and I told them I will respond to them and they said after you accept the terms and condition we will call you back after two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually open the emails in the recruitment email address but I guess only if they were expecting a candidate to send something in there like in your case. They also told me before to send my signed grade 4 terms & conditions to that email so I know they are opening it. I still didn't get a call but hopefully soon :grinning:. Tell me when you heard from them again.
Click to expand...

I see. That's same thing that happened to me. They sent me the terms and condition for part time through email and told me to let them know if I agree to it. So I just replied to their email but I didnt sign it.


----------



## omarg

Hey guys anyone on hold at Emirates engineering? Thanks


----------



## Alba12

omarg said:


> Hey guys anyone on hold at Emirates engineering? Thanks


Hello , i am on hold since last march, since when are you on hold?


----------



## omarg

Alba12 said:


> omarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys anyone on hold at Emirates engineering? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello , i am on hold since last march, since when are you on hold?
Click to expand...

Hi, I and a lot of others have been on hold since October/November/December 2013.


----------



## Alba12

omarg said:


> Hi, I and a lot of others have been on hold since October/November/December 2013.



Ohh its been too long, did you guys contacted emirates?


----------



## omarg

Alba12 said:


> omarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I and a lot of others have been on hold since October/November/December 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh its been too long, did you guys contacted emirates?
Click to expand...

Yes. They told us when a suitable vacancy arises we will contact you and that our status is still select on hold.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qt_reyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know about these? Do you know someoneworking with emirates? My visa is already stamped in my passport and I might get a ban once I resign.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry for the late response as I went to my home country for my annual leave. I already went through these process in 2013 but I didn't succeed then. I met some people from that time who got in that's how I knew things about the hiring process. Oh they offered you part time? But didn't they tell you before that you were selected for airport service agent? Did you take it? If you're concerned about the ban, you don't need to worry about it because they are not under the Ministry of Labor who automatically issues the ban if you didn't complete 2 years in your contract. They will give you an immigration visa so that's not a problem.
> Regarding myself, I'm still waiting for their call. I just updated my contact details to my home country number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see... I a m still waiting for their call. They sent me the terms and condition to myemail and I told them I will respond to them and they said after you accept the terms and condition we will call you back after two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually open the emails in the recruitment email address but I guess only if they were expecting a candidate to send something in there like in your case. They also told me before to send my signed grade 4 terms & conditions to that email so I know they are opening it. I still didn't get a call but hopefully soon :grinning:. Tell me when you heard from them again.
Click to expand...


You have any update from the last call you received? Still waiting here. We are just on same batch but you are for terminal 3 I am for terminal 2.


----------



## rakesh_khanna124

*Mr*

I attended an video interview with dnata a couple of days ago. Interviewers said that they will publish the shortlisted candidates over the next few days. How long does it take usually? Also the interview ended abruptly while explaining my current role and responsibilities. They just finished the call saying that they will publisg shortlist soon and i will be communicated about the result. What could that mean- based on anyone who has good interview experience


----------



## shoaib_m_k

I applied for the position of Financial Supervisor (Outstations) and the status is application under review? anybody here who is having the same case as me?


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

Same here.me and some guys has been waiting from December 2013.dont know what to do.if someone has any idea whether we will be taken or not.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

Did anybody got offer letter after been on hold pool for this much of time and still got call from ek


----------



## omarg

shebeerpayyoli said:


> Did anybody got offer letter after been on hold pool for this much of time and still got call from ek


I called EK Hr yesterday and the lady there told me the same. When there is a vacancy we will contact if however the application expires they would inform in the email so we guys are still select on hold. Let's see how things go In sha Allah.


----------



## shebeerpayyoli

Inshah allah


----------



## nitsaga01

Hi friends, did anyone who have been interviewed for customer service professional during the month of October/November 2014 received any further information from EK?
I had my interview on 19th November and the last update I received was an email stating that I have been shortlisted.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Waiting for joining process for customer service professional. Last call received was on oct 29 told me I need to wait for the HR coordinator to call me for joining.


----------



## nitsaga01

cruz_marcko said:


> Waiting for joining process for customer service professional. Last call received was on oct 29 told me I need to wait for the HR coordinator to call me for joining.


@cruz_marcko, this means after 29th oct there is no update from them? it is around 2.5 months now.


----------



## cruz_marcko

nitsaga01 said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for joining process for customer service professional. Last call received was on oct 29 told me I need to wait for the HR coordinator to call me for joining.
> 
> 
> 
> @cruz_marcko, this means after 29th oct there is no update from them? it is around 2.5 months now.
Click to expand...

Im sorry. It was dec 29...


----------



## qt_reyn

Still no news:disappointed:. It's been 5 weeks and i'm coming back to dubai next week.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> Still no news:disappointed:. It's been 5 weeks and i'm coming back to dubai next week.



Really? Tell me if you have any update. Im sure after they call you it's us who will be the next batch just like the last call you received . Just days difference.


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> Still no news:disappointed:. It's been 5 weeks and i'm coming back to dubai next week.


Any news now?


----------



## qt_reyn

Still no news, it's the 4th month from my FI, and 1 month from the last call I received from them. Hoping to get the next call sooooon


----------



## qt_reyn

Is there anyone on hold for the customer service position from last year who got a call from them after the new year? Still waiting here..


----------



## cruz_marcko

qt_reyn said:


> Is there anyone on hold for the customer service position from last year who got a call from them after the new year? Still waiting here..


No news until now? Its been more than a month from the last call.


----------



## aysha11

fritziekate15 said:


> Its been 3 weeks after my final interview for customer service professional. Still no email, career portal status is still "application under review". Is this good or bad? Kinda worried...


Could you please tell me what you wore ? and how was the Questions and and bit of details ..and the documents ? where they colorful?


----------



## aysha11

feb20 said:


> I singed the terms and conditions paper ya
> Is that considred the actual contract ??
> And i singed a anthor paper which show the contact center location


Umm, sweety could you tell me about math and ticketing test? and is it necessary to wear a business attire?what did u wear?


----------



## Markadda

I must be missing something obvious from the Emirates career page, but how can you tell what job grade a position is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chishtisb

qt_reyn;6319714]/Can You please tell me when you attended open day assessment. i have attended on 14 jan 2015. and my status is changed to time in one month as " Interview Completed". I have not yet got any call/email or message. can you please tell me what are the next stages and how much time they will take approximately.]


----------



## nitsaga01

Markadda said:


> I must be missing something obvious from the Emirates career page, but how can you tell what job grade a position is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi...On the career portal they don't mention the grade for the position. It is only when you meet them face to face or when a Skype interview is scheduled you get to know that. If you don't mind telling me the post you applied may be I could help you.


----------



## Markadda

nitsaga01 said:


> Hi...On the career portal they don't mention the grade for the position. It is only when you meet them face to face or when a Skype interview is scheduled you get to know that. If you don't mind telling me the post you applied may be I could help you.


Thank you. It was the two HR posts that recently became available. Manager HR, Business Support. One with Emirates, one with dnata


----------



## nitsaga01

Markadda said:


> Thank you. It was the two HR posts that recently became available. Manager HR, Business Support. One with Emirates, one with dnata


It could be 7 or 8, I am not very sure...


----------



## The Rascal

Markadda said:


> Thank you. It was the two HR posts that recently became available. Manager HR, Business Support. One with Emirates, one with dnata


It's a grade 10 role.


----------



## nitsaga01

@Markadda...Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## SabreRiders

Well I have been viewing almost all posts since Thursday and literally after going through these posts, it feels like applicants are purposefully made blind mice once applied for EK. Almost everyone here is clueless whats goin on??? (I Hope Its Not The Case!)
I myself rank Emirates very high with respect to their services and repute, but this seems to be a very sluggish approach wr.t HR. I would request that please have mercy on applicants and try to speed up the process a bit.


----------



## SabreRiders

Secondly, please guide me seriously, if possible. I am myself eager to join Emirates but my present organization does not permit to APPLY even, till I leave the present job. The decision to leave, itself, is quite difficult. And after watching the situation reports on this thread has further weakened my decisive power. 
Is there any possibility that I can apply Emirates and retain the current position to a certain time limit when the new job confirmation is assured?


----------



## The Rascal

How can your current company forbid you from applying? They just can't, they're trying it on.


----------



## SabreRiders

The Rascal said:


> How can your current company forbid you from applying? They just can't, they're trying it on.


Cuz I serve in the mil.


----------



## nitsaga01

SabreRiders said:


> Secondly, please guide me seriously, if possible. I am myself eager to join Emirates but my present organization does not permit to APPLY even, till I leave the present job. The decision to leave, itself, is quite difficult. And after watching the situation reports on this thread has further weakened my decisive power.
> Is there any possibility that I can apply Emirates and retain the current position to a certain time limit when the new job confirmation is assured?


Don't leave your current job if you are working. Apply through ek career portal to the job which best matches your experience. If you are invited for an interview and you get selected they will notify you through email but some of the selected candidates ges the joining date very fast because they are badly in need of staff for that particular position but some they reserve for the future as they expect a vacant position in near future. This could be the reason why few of us has to wait. 

So the smart thing is just apply, pray that you get invited for interview and if selected leave the job when the ek coordinator asks you to.


----------



## SabreRiders

*Thank You !!!*



nitsaga01 said:


> Don't leave your current job if you are working. Apply through ek career portal to the job which best matches your experience. If you are invited for an interview and you get selected they will notify you through email but some of the selected candidates ges the joining date very fast because they are badly in need of staff for that particular position but some they reserve for the future as they expect a vacant position in near future. This could be the reason why few of us has to wait.
> 
> So the smart thing is just apply, pray that you get invited for interview and if selected leave the job when the ek coordinator asks you to.


Thank you nitsaga01. That was helpful.

But what if I am not able to go physically for the interview? Do they get it over Skype in that case?
Secondly, IF I GET THE GO AHEAD BY EK, can I ask for relaxation in joining for a few weeks/months?


----------



## nitsaga01

SabreRiders said:


> Thank you nitsaga01. That was helpful.
> 
> But what if I am not able to go physically for the interview? Do they get it over Skype in that case?
> Secondly, IF I GET THE GO AHEAD BY EK, can I ask for relaxation in joining for a few weeks/months?


If your profile is selected and if you are in a different country they initially takes a Skype interview but if you are selected in the Skype then you have to physically go to ek career centre. All the cost will be taken care by ek.

If you are selected after the final interview they will ask you to resign from your current job taking into consideration the notice period you require to give to the present employer.


----------



## qt_reyn

chishtisb said:


> qt_reyn;6319714]/Can You please tell me when you attended open day assessment. i have attended on 14 jan 2015. and my status is changed to time in one month as " Interview Completed". I have not yet got any call/email or message. can you please tell me what are the next stages and how much time they will take approximately.]


Hi sorry for the late response. I attended the assessment day and final interview on 10 September 2014 and I got 6 calls already from the recruitment since then. The last call was 21 December 2014. They told me that someone will be in touch with me in the next 3-4 weeks but it's almost 2 months now and no one has called yet. After the final interview, it usually takes 1-2 weeks for most people to receive a call or email regarding the results but that's not the case for everyone. And also the status in the portal changes to interview completed or application unsuccessful so I do believe that there is a big chance that you were successful if you say that it changed to interview completed. You need to have a lot of patience and the timelines are different for everyone.


----------



## qt_reyn

I hope they call us (the ones who are still on hold) soon. If they continue inviting people on assessments, so where does that leave those on hold? I'm confused and worried


----------



## cruz_marcko

I agree... its so frustrating qt reyn.


----------



## nasirmalik

aslaaam o alikum

i am nasir malik.i was called fr written test on 31-08-2013 in the city of karachi pakistan for post of ramp operation team leader.it was cunducted by recruitment agency name as alahad recruitment group in the presance of emirates recruiter.once test was over we was advised that they will call for final interview.i myself ask emirates dnata recruiter he told me that it will take 3 to 4 month fr final interview.so for no reply any one can guide or any one have info about ramp operation team leader recruitment pls update here


----------



## cruz_marcko

Still waiting until now. Anyone who has news?


----------



## nitsaga01

cruz_marcko said:


> Still waiting until now. Anyone who has news?


At least cruz_marcko you received a call that you are selected. I finished my final interview on 16th Nov 2014, still I have received not a phone call from them expect from the email that I am shortlisted. I consider you lucky because you are surly selected only the matter is when but for me, its blank. I feel I have to consider other option soon. God willing we all will surly get selected. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## okla

Hi all, Quick question. 

I interviewed with Etihad 4 weeks ago and didn't get any feedback from HR. This was a proper interview with 4 EY interviewers. A few days ago I sent a polite message asking them for feedback/update and decision - still nothing. 

Is this normal not to let a Candidate know whether they have been successful or not? 

I appreciate feedback if anyone has had similar experience.


----------



## Cannabis

Hi Guys,

I am sure this has been asked multiple times already, I tried to go through the past replies, yet couldnt find any response. 
I applied for a couple of openings on Emirates and 2 out of 4 are under review from almost a month now. From their auto generated email, I understand if within six weeks you dont get a reply, it means u r not selected . Is this really true as I can see many guys get a reply after months. Just want to confirm if I should keep my jopes high as long as the application is under review or should I lose hope after 6 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## qt_reyn

Cannabis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am sure this has been asked multiple times already, I tried to go through the past replies, yet couldnt find any response.
> I applied for a couple of openings on Emirates and 2 out of 4 are under review from almost a month now. From their auto generated email, I understand if within six weeks you dont get a reply, it means u r not selected . Is this really true as I can see many guys get a reply after months. Just want to confirm if I should keep my jopes high as long as the application is under review or should I lose hope after 6 weeks?
> 
> Thanks


No, it's not true. I submitted my application in January 2014 and got invited to the assessment day in september 2014. It takes time and patience but you need to keep your job while waiting for their response.


----------



## Paulsplaine1978

*Help please*

Hi everyone am looking for some help and information I am currently working for donate in the uk as a team leader at the airport working for dnata loading aircraft reading load plans knowable of dangerous goods am fully skilled in all aircraft loading equipment and also do pushback and aircraft towing.
I have been looking at the possibility of doing this at dubai airport e.g team leader / pushback operative could anyone help me with the rate of pay , benefits if I get an accommodation help or any other information that you think might be useful to me please could you email me with any help thank you all.


----------



## chishtisb

qt_reyn said:


> Hi sorry for the late response. I attended the assessment day and final interview on 10 September 2014 and I got 6 calls already from the recruitment since then. The last call was 21 December 2014. They told me that someone will be in touch with me in the next 3-4 weeks but it's almost 2 months now and no one has called yet. After the final interview, it usually takes 1-2 weeks for most people to receive a call or email regarding the results but that's not the case for everyone. And also the status in the portal changes to interview completed or application unsuccessful so I do believe that there is a big chance that you were successful if you say that it changed to interview completed. You need to have a lot of patience and the timelines are different for everyone.


what is the status for your application my status is changed three times " interview Completed" after interview and assessment days. but no response please have you any idea till which time they will contact and normally how much time they take for joining. because i want to leave my current employer. and my visa expiry is near. one more thing is that i have new employment offer but i only want to join MNC like EK group. What i should do much confused. please guide me.


----------



## waruguru

Hi every one? Am New in this forum waiting and curious like everyone else here.i did my interview on 13th octomber 2014 Customer service proffessionals only ic changed.till now nothing from them.anyone with me


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> Hi every one? Am New in this forum waiting and curious like everyone else here.i did my interview on 13th octomber 2014 Customer service proffessionals only ic changed.till now nothing from them.anyone with me


I dont know what to answer. Because we are all waiting. You did not receive any call at all?


----------



## waruguru

I did'nt receive any thing @Cruz, only the mail that comes after interview that am shortlisted and interview completed status.which position were you interviewed.


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> I did'nt receive any thing @Cruz, only the mail that comes after interview that am shortlisted and interview completed status.which position were you interviewed.



October 27.

I am also waiting for joining and I received 3calls already and was transferred from t2 to t3 now hope the next call is joining.


----------



## zim_babe

hey everyone..been following this thread for a while...is ek ever gonna call?had my interview on the 20th of oct and have only received the shortlisted email from them?would they send us that email and not give us the jobs?


----------



## gooyam

Hi All,

I've been asked to give my basic salary expectations for a ek.09 (grade 9) role. Could anyone advise what would be a good number to give? They have stated that housing will be 13k a month and travel another 1k a month. All other benefits are standard ek.09


----------



## waruguru

Wow @cruz thats very good news 
we are in the same month.please kip me updated.my colleaque told me that we are for the new extension thats opening on july..which position were you [email protected] am in the same situation 13th oct no call nothing only the successful email.Cruz and babe what are your status. Lets pray for eachother


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> Wow @cruz thats very good news
> we are in the same month.please kip me updated.my colleaque told me that we are for the new extension thats opening on july..which position were you [email protected] am in the same situation 13th oct no call nothing only the successful email.Cruz and babe what are your status. Lets pray for eachother


I already received their call for joining for terminal 3. Will be doing my resignation then once I get their go signal.


----------



## chishtisb

zim_babe said:


> hey everyone..been following this thread for a while...is ek ever gonna call?had my interview on the 20th of oct and have only received the shortlisted email from them?would they send us that email and not give us the jobs?


dear zim babe,

you have attended assessment day and interview on 20th oct 2014. and on which date you got the email for successful shortlisting? for which post you were interviewed please reply.


----------



## chishtisb

cruz_marcko said:


> I already received their call for joining for terminal 3. Will be doing my resignation then once I get their go signal.


dear cruz,

can you please guide me on which day you attended the assessment and for which post? after how many days and months you received any e mail or update? and after interview you got any e mail or only you received a call for joining? have you signed any contract agreement????


----------



## omarg

Is anyone on hold at Emirates Engineering?


----------



## waruguru

@Cruz thats good signal.just kip updating us for any news.thanks cruz


----------



## qt_reyn

I've been waiting for this job for 6 months now, I have received a number of calls from them already, the last one was on 21 December 2014 before I went for vacation but to date, I'm still waiting for the call regarding my joining. It's sad  But I guess they have a lot of people still on hold as well.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Please be informed that your pre-joining clearances have been obtained. You may now proceed with your resignation so that you can join the organisation at the earliest.

If you are joining us from an overseas destination, your HR Coordinator will be in touch with you shortly to discuss your travel arrangements.

If you are joining us from UAE and holding a UAE residence/employment visa please commence your visa cancellation formalities. However please note that it is your responsibility to ensure cancellation of the same without any ban from UAE Immigration or Labour department. If a ban has been imposed whilst cancelling your current visa the UAE immigration department will reject the application for a new employment visa. This will lead to the withdrawal of your offer of employment.*

Emirates Group will not be liable if you have been issued with any sort of ban at the time of your current visa cancellation either from the labour or immigration department.

Should you wish to reply or require any further clarification, please post the same by clicking Submit a Query link, on the home screen of*Candidate Portal.





----'''''''''''
Can someone clarify this message specially from those people who joined with a labour ban? Is this true?


----------



## waruguru

@cruz this is what they send to you.always emirates lift the ban because is a government organization.my friend was only one month old in a company they told him to resigh .my frienf told them whay if he incurr a ban.emirates told her not to worry.the lady gave one month notice even before the end of the notice period was done theey cald her telling her her visa was out.so go ahead and give the resighnation


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> @cruz this is what they send to you.always emirates lift the ban because is a government organization.my friend was only one month old in a company they told him to resigh .my frienf told them whay if he incurr a ban.emirates told her not to worry.the lady gave one month notice even before the end of the notice period was done theey cald her telling her her visa was out.so go ahead and give the resighnation



So your friend also received this message? When I asked my HR coordinator about the ban she said I need to make sure that I will clear it before joining ek. Is she someone who's just new? Im afraid because of this message.


----------



## qt_reyn

cruz_marcko said:


> So your friend also received this message? When I asked my HR coordinator about the ban she said I need to make sure that I will clear it before joining ek. Is she someone who's just new? Im afraid because of this message.


Don't worry so much. Maybe they were referring to blacklists/lifetime ban and the like. No one from this forum had a problem with ban from what I read from the first post 'til the last.

I hope my time comes to start with them too


----------



## akeju

*Akj*

@Cruz, Your new role at Emirate is it full time or permanent part time because you mentioned it at time that you were asked to part time role..... Anyway Congratulations in your new job.


----------



## ngo

*salary*



cruz_marcko said:


> So your friend also received this message? When I asked my HR coordinator about the ban she said I need to make sure that I will clear it before joining ek. Is she someone who's just new? Im afraid because of this message.



Hi Cruz?

how much does EK provide you if you decide to rent accommodation of your own?
Is they salary enough and how much roughly can someone save monthly? I heard it 3500Dhs but trying to figure out the monthly expenses (groceries, utility etc )

Thanks


----------



## waruguru

Hi @cruz my friend received the same she had just joined the new company she told them she has to give the notive period first before resighning.before even her notice period was over she got her visa.you will not get any ban don't sa long you are joining emirates.r u going fpr partym job.wishing all the best for you in the new company.u have waited for so long .you deserve do not worry about anything.all is well


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> Hi @cruz my friend received the same she had just joined the new company she told them she has to give the notive period first before resighning.before even her notice period was over she got her visa.you will not get any ban don't sa long you are joining emirates.r u going fpr partym job.wishing all the best for you in the new company.u have waited for so long .you deserve do not worry about anything.all is well


Really? Because they are asking for visa cancellation first before they can apply for a new visa. So you mean your friend didnt submit the cancellation paper anymore?


I am now for full time because the time they called me I asked if they have full time available and they said no and still I accepted the part time offer but they called me again for full time.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Thank you all! Qt reyn I know your time will come.


----------



## zim_babe

chishtisb said:


> dear zim babe,
> 
> you have attended assessment day and interview on 20th oct 2014. and on which date you got the email for successful shortlisting? for which post you were interviewed please reply.





hi 

i got the shortlisted email 2 months after the interview in january


----------



## waruguru

Cruz why are worried so much.how long have u been in this company.my friend told her company she was resighning to go home not for a new job.i prefer u not to tell them u gt a new job.incase the ban occurrs only 750 u lift ur ban.. my friend didn't get any ban.


----------



## waruguru

She didn't if emirates need u they will will do anything for u to get there.just google resignation before joining emirates procedures about ban.that will give the strengh to resigh also talk to ur hr too.they will guide don't say a new job.


----------



## waruguru

Cruz did u go for ur medicals? Or what is the procedures? So u r full tym Customer Proffessional job? When is ur joining date.am praying for u amd fear not.all will be well


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> Cruz did u go for ur medicals? Or what is the procedures? So u r full tym Customer Proffessional job? When is ur joining date.am praying for u amd fear not.all will be well


May will be my joining date. What do you mean 750 to lift the ban? I thought it is more than 5k? And how come your friend didnt get a ban?


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> She didn't if emirates need u they will will do anything for u to get there.just google resignation before joining emirates procedures about ban.that will give the strengh to resigh also talk to ur hr too.they will guide don't say a new job.


The thing is my HR coordinator doesnt wantto comment about the ban.


----------



## waruguru

Liting the ban is 750 or 1000 not more than that @Cruz.believe me my friend did not get a ban.you know why it depends with the company.like my company if you resigh before probation tym u will not get any ban bt after probation you will get it.you have to complete 2years .did u do ur medicals? For me am sure you will not incurr any ban.


----------



## BedouGirl

waruguru said:


> Liting the ban is 750 or 1000 not more than that @Cruz.believe me my friend did not get a ban.you know why it depends with the company.like my company if you resigh before probation tym u will not get any ban bt after probation you will get it.you have to complete 2years .did u do ur medicals? For me am sure you will not incurr any ban.


Can I please remind all of you that text speak is against forum rules - thank you.


----------



## Ebin13

*senior technical analyst*

hello friends,

This forum has been quite intersting one,,i have been invited to dubai for assesment for an role within there IT wing.i had my skype interview a month back,,,can some one help me out on what is the process for for the assesment day

thanks


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> Liting the ban is 750 or 1000 not more than that @Cruz.believe me my friend did not get a ban.you know why it depends with the company.like my company if you resigh before probation tym u will not get any ban bt after probation you will get it.you have to complete 2years .did u do ur medicals? For me am sure you will not incurr any ban.


Not yet only declaration form. I hope so I will not have any ban.


----------



## waruguru

if you are not yet six month in that company u can resigh.i have asked my friend.this according to the uae law.hope i have helped ypu @cruz


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> if you are not yet six month in that company u can resigh.i have asked my friend.this according to the uae law.hope i have helped ypu @cruz


But when I call labour they said even you are in probation you will get a ban


----------



## omarg

You mean to say you called Ministry of Labour and they told you that?


----------



## cruz_marcko

omarg said:


> You mean to say you called Ministry of Labour and they told you that?


Yes. That whether in probation or not if you didnt finish your contract you will have automatic ban.


----------



## waruguru

Cruz you can lift your ban if you are Getting 5000 in the new company.just provide your o level cert.just google and all the questions and answers are there.they changed the six months thing before it was not like this.


----------



## waruguru

just dont tell them you are resighning for new job Cruz


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> just dont tell them you are resighning for new job Cruz


Why what will happen?


----------



## snowmel

waruguru said:


> just dont tell them you are resighning for new job Cruz[/
> 
> I am jobseeker, may any of you could share some job leads for me.
> 
> Thank you for your help


----------



## omarg

cruz_marcko said:


> waruguru said:
> 
> 
> 
> just dont tell them you are resighning for new job Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> Why what will happen?
Click to expand...

It could be that they may try to create certain issues to keep you from leaving their company. This has happened and likely is happening with some people that I heard of. But if its a large and well known organization then it may not be a problem. Don't take my word for it, it is always best to get advice from experienced individuals and to do your own research like the person above stated. 

You have clearly stated that you spoke to MOL. Was that a recent update from them? I mean to ask how long ago was this?


----------



## chishtisb

*chishtisb*



zim_babe said:


> hi
> 
> i got the shortlisted email 2 months after the interview in january


dear zim babe, 

have you got the job or still waiting for joining ????


----------



## waruguru

nothing will happen they will clear everything with you and from there start a fresh.you go home emirates can send you the ticket and visa. that it


----------



## waruguru

dear Cruz how is the going


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> dear Cruz how is the going


Still ony 30 days notice.


----------



## nitsaga01

Guys, gave my interview for customer service professional on Nov 2014 (almost almost 4 months) , still no status change or any update. My status is showing "interview completed". How long I have to wait. I am very eager to join EK.


----------



## waruguru

@cruz keep us updated praying for you.


----------



## waruguru

hi @nitsaga01 am in the same boat with you.my interview was octomber.status still interview completed.Now 5months no News.you are not lets keep on hoping they will call us.


----------



## nitsaga01

waruguru said:


> hi @nitsaga01 am in the same boat with you.my interview was octomber.status still interview completed.Now 5months no News.you are not lets keep on hoping they will call us.


Thanks for helping me to keep my hope alive...But EK should atleast give us a call or mail to keep us updated about the process going on with our application.


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> @cruz keep us updated praying for you.


Thank you warugaru!!! I hope everything will go smooth specially with my visa.


----------



## waruguru

@nitsaga01 thats why i was wondering ,they are not updating us anything.we don't have any clue of whats happening.lets kip on waiting nothing last forever we soon be on the light.


----------



## cchrys

Is FlyDubai *M.06 grade* roughly equivalent to Emirates *Grade 9* in terms of pay scale, seniority etc.?


----------



## qt_reyn

@waruguru & @nitsaga01 I am also on the same boat. My interview was in September, I just got a couple of calls from them saying that someone will be in touch for joining formalities and that was in January. Now it's March and no one called yet


----------



## waruguru

@qt-reyn thank God because you in already the moment they ca?l they give you hope.i feel yours is very near so keep hoping


----------



## waruguru

@qt-reyn you can call them and confirm with them.am planning to visit 
them and talk to the hr who did my interview.my two friends followed and now they are in.


----------



## nitsaga01

waruguru said:


> @qt-reyn you can call them and confirm with them.am planning to visit
> them and talk to the hr who did my interview.my two friends followed and now they are in.


@waruguru, The mail I received from emirates is "We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.”

Is it the same mail you and your friends received. And my family who are settled in UAE went to emirates HQ to enquire about my application status, they just said they will call. If you get any positive reply kindly keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## waruguru

[email protected] nitsaga this is the same one i received nothing more from oct my friends too.so we are in the same boat.i will try visiting when am off and i will update you.llets kip trusting we will soon be there.


----------



## qt_reyn

waruguru said:


> @qt-reyn you can call them and confirm with them.am planning to visit
> them and talk to the hr who did my interview.my two friends followed and now they are in.


I've tried to call them many times but no one receives the call


----------



## buzzed15

*Customer service professional*

Can some one please help me out
i applied online for customer service professional in july-august
i got an email in December that im shortlisted.
The assessment day was on 16th december 2014. I attended the Assessment day and towards the end of the day they conducted the final interview, on that day itself. I wasnt asked to come the next day or anything (as it was a 2 day interview process)
the interview took place, all went well. i even handed all my documents and the recruiter told me to sign 2 papers. 1 is that i accepted to work at the 2 airports of dubai and the other document i signed was that i agree the terms of the grade 4 positions. The lady told me to wait for 2 weeks. (almost like what @mellissa20 went thru).

Unlike most of you on this forum, i did not receive any mail or call after that day, and on my ek group jobpage, the status is still shown as 'application under review'.

Has someone else also gone thru the same procedure? did u receive any mail or call yet? Have i been shortlisted or not?


----------



## buzzed15

*customer service professional*

Can some one please help me out
i applied online for customer service professional in july-august
i got an email in December that im shortlisted.
The assessment day was on 16th december 2014. I attended the Assessment day and towards the end of the day they conducted the final interview, on that day itself. I wasnt asked to come the next day or anything (as it was a 2 day interview process)
the interview took place, all went well. i even handed all my documents and the recruiter told me to sign 2 papers. 1 is that i accepted to work at the 2 airports of dubai and the other document i signed was that i agree the terms of the grade 4 positions. The lady told me to wait for 2 weeks. (almost like what @mellissa20 went thru).

Unlike most of you on this forum, i did not receive any mail or call after that day, and on my ek group jobpage, the status is still shown as 'application under review'.

Has someone else also gone thru the same procedure? did u receive any mail or call yet? Have i been shortlisted or not?


----------



## buzzed15

*customer service professional*

Can some one please help me out
i applied online for customer service professional in july-august
i got an email in December that im shortlisted.
The assessment day was on 16th december 2014. I attended the Assessment day and towards the end of the day they conducted the final interview, on that day itself. I wasnt asked to come the next day or anything (as it was a 2 day interview process)
the interview took place, all went well. i even handed all my documents and the recruiter told me to sign 2 papers. 1 is that i accepted to work at the 2 airports of dubai and the other document i signed was that i agree the terms of the grade 4 positions. The lady told me to wait for 2 weeks. (almost like what @mellissa20 went thru).

Unlike most of you on this forum, i did not receive any mail or call after that day, and on my ek group jobpage, the status is still shown as 'application under review'.

Has someone else also gone thru the same procedure? did u receive any mail or call yet? Have i been shortlisted or not?


----------



## waruguru

dear @buzz you are in already the same process igot but later they send me a mail.just go through the previousmessages from this forum,some they didn't get a mail but still they were called.you are on hold like us


----------



## waruguru

@nitsaga i tried as well calling nut somebody picked and connectede to the hr departmemt but no one responded.anyway they are opening the new extension on june lets have hope.


----------



## nitsaga01

waruguru said:


> @nitsaga i tried as well calling nut somebody picked and connectede to the hr departmemt but no one responded.anyway they are opening the new extension on june lets have hope.


Thanks for the information. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Still on my 30 day notice.any update?


----------



## waruguru

@cruz no updates from my side.just pray for us


----------



## waruguru

May [email protected] and @reyn have something new to share


----------



## chishtisb

Is there any body who attended the emirates group test on 14 th jan 2015 for customer service professional???????? please let me know have any one got any call or email or some confirmation about the selection or rejection?


----------



## The Rascal

This whole thread amuses me.

Bottom line is that if you're not a Grade 9+ (maybe Grade 8) then Emirates don't care about you, you're cannon fodder, so many available.

If you impress them (at any level) they'll employ you very quickly. 

If you don't you're on a waiting list for ever.

Don't live on false hopes, if no offer a month after interview you've failed.


----------



## nitsaga01

The Rascal said:


> This whole thread amuses me.
> 
> Bottom line is that if you're not a Grade 9+ (maybe Grade 8) then Emirates don't care about you, you're cannon fodder, so many available.
> 
> If you impress them (at any level) they'll employ you very quickly.
> 
> If you don't you're on a waiting list for ever.
> 
> Don't live on false hopes, if no offer a month after interview you've failed.


I don't agree with you. There are lot of them who were on hold for long time and at the right time when they have vacancy they have asked the on-hold candidate to join them. Grade 8 and 9 candidates are highly skilled and earned lot of experience in their relevant field so it is not good to keep them waiting for long time, so may be they are recruited on a faster pace but I am sure they keep a check on grade 4 and 5 also and at the right time they are recruited. 
It is also possible that at grade 4 or 5 the employee turnover rate is high so they keep reserve candidate so that as and when they are in need they could replace but on higher grades usually the requirements are not based on employee turnover rate but due to operational requirement. So my advice and feeling is our patience will surly yield us good fruit.


----------



## Stevesolar

nitsaga01 said:


> I don't agree with you. There are lot of them who were on hold for long time and at the right time when they have vacancy they have asked the on-hold candidate to join them. Grade 8 and 9 candidates are highly skilled and earned lot of experience in their relevant field so it is not good to keep them waiting for long time, so may be they are recruited on a faster pace but I am sure they keep a check on grade 4 and 5 also and at the right time they are recruited.
> It is also possible that at grade 4 or 5 the employee turnover rate is high so they keep reserve candidate so that as and when they are in need they could replace but on higher grades usually the requirements are not based on employee turnover rate but due to operational requirement. So my advice and feeling is our patience will surly yield us good fruit.


Hi,
One of you is right - my money is on Rascal!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## waruguru

please you should do a research first before you write something.this is so much discouraging.i have a friend who is 8 grade an engineer he has been on hold since 2013.they were five but two have joined already.many of my friends are working in emirates they were on hold.some One month,some five months ,some eight months also an year.please stop discouraging people.i pray for everybody who is on hold here don't give up.in due tym it shall be well.i will be visiting the offices on wednesday i will kip updating you!


----------



## The Rascal

Do research? How about having worked for them and know their internal workings?

Blind optimism is laudable in some places, this isn't one of those places.


----------



## waruguru

in different ways it works hope is the only key.never to give up


----------



## The Rascal

Maybe a different tack would be to learn a skill that makes you in demand at EK?

Hoping and praying never did anyone any good, talent and hard work does.


----------



## ali1k

*Emirates Business Analyst Grade*

Hi everyone,
Just had a question around the grade of a job of a Senior Business Analyst at Emirates/Dnata....any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## imac

The Rascal said:


> Hoping and praying never did anyone any good, talent and hard work does.


you forgot the most important one... wasta... trumps hoping, praying, talent and hard work every time...


----------



## Navaron

Very true, but it also works the other way... admin/secretarial jobs tend to be lower paid and exclude western applicant. My wife worked in the NHS for 20 years (and we all know how badly most people there are paid). Comes here she doesn't even get shortlisted for jobs she can do because her expectations are even higher than back home.... so its a two way street


----------



## akeju

cruz_marcko said:


> Still on my 30 day notice.any update?


I am really happy for you bro... Pls I need your urgent response... Pls what is the take home of permanent part time customer service professional... Pls urgent reply needed. Thanks


----------



## cruz_marcko

akeju said:


> cruz_marcko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still on my 30 day notice.any update?
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy for you bro... Pls I need your urgent response... Pls what is the take home of permanent part time customer service professional... Pls urgent reply needed. Thanks
Click to expand...

Im moved to full time for t3.


----------



## The Rascal

cruz_marcko said:


> Im moved to full time for t3.


Mabruk!


----------



## kboussif

GuyUSA said:


> How do you translate the above salary?
> 
> Currently For grade 9, it is 35K AED + 12500 Home + transport + phone + plus usual education, ticket concession etc.





Position in IT (Grade 9) is 35K AED +12.5K AED= 49.5K AED is quite a way outside of the budget for this role with The Emirates .

k.


----------



## qt_reyn

Nothing new with me...still waiting  and now i really need to quit my job because I cant take it anymore


----------



## zim_babe

hi all

finally got my golden call after 5 months of waiting. I had almost given up on them ever calling but I guess once you get the email you are in,its just a matter of time!


----------



## qt_reyn

Good for you zim_babe  at least other people's dreams are coming true. Maybe it isnt for me or maybe not right now. It's almost 7 months since my final interview and 3 months since they told me that someone will be in touch...but no one did to this day


----------



## nitsaga01

zim_babe said:


> hi all
> 
> finally got my golden call after 5 months of waiting. I had almost given up on them ever calling but I guess once you get the email you are in,its just a matter of time!


Congrats zim_babe....your patience paid off...for which post have they selected you and what is your online portal showing, is it interview completed or JFIP.


----------



## waruguru

@zim-babe congrats my dear.pray for us too.your patience paid.in between the 5months did they communicate anything or this is the first call to break the long silence??.congrats again its not easy.what did they say?


----------



## waruguru

@qt-reyn please dont give up hold on soon they will [email protected]nitsaga lets kip on hoping.


----------



## raviachu

Hi All,

Today i have completed emirates interview for Business system coordinator it comes under EK grade 6 .can anyone help me know the salary for EK 6 they are asking me expected salary ,what should i tell them????


----------



## zim_babe

hi 

@qt reyn I hope they call you soon.it sucks that there is really no way to make a follow [email protected] its fir customer services and it changed to joining formalities after they [email protected] they emailed in jan that I was shortlisted and then 2 months later the GC..EK really gives a lesson in patience!!!


----------



## qt_reyn

I really hope so that they will still call...it hurts but its better not to expect....if they call then surprise 
Mabrook to you again zim_babe


----------



## waruguru

@zim-babe so they didn't communicate anything after interview only in jan they mailed you tell you you have been shortlisted? so it took almost 2.5months for this mail? then after 2months they called ?coz for me i did my interview in the same month with you but one week earlier than you i.e 13octomber 2014.they wrote me that shortlisted mail after two days.after that it became quiet up to todate.hopefully they will call.what did they tell you when they called?


----------



## chishtisb

*Congrats*



zim_babe said:


> hi all
> 
> finally got my golden call after 5 months of waiting. I had almost given up on them ever calling but I guess once you get the email you are in,its just a matter of time!




Dear Zimbabe i have also received a golden call date 31.03.2015 for jabel ali airport they asked me for part time but i accepted. they told me i have to wait for other formalities.! But i am still confused that my satus is still" interview completed" and there is no any email from them. ? what is there mean can you please tell me have you received any e mail before?


----------



## chishtisb

HI All,

Is there any one who attended the EK assessment day on dated 14-01-2015 for customer service professionals? and have any one got any Email or golden call from them please reply me waiting anxiously. any one who has got offer from EK? after call how much time they take for offer letter? and after call how many further processes and time period they take to finalize?


----------



## qt_reyn

chishtisb said:


> Dear Zimbabe i have also received a golden call date 31.03.2015 for jabel ali airport they asked me for part time but i accepted. they told me i have to wait for other formalities.! But i am still confused that my satus is still" interview completed" and there is no any email from them. ? what is there mean can you please tell me have you received any e mail before?


That's the same call I received on 21 Dec 2014, but no one called yet for the joining formalities


----------



## chishtisb

so what we should expect? what is your status? what is your job nature? and is there any email you received?


----------



## Abu_Anas

Hello All,

I've been contacted by several contracting companies to work for EK. The roles were Business Systems Controller, Senior Business Analyst or Solution Design Manager.

Have you been contacted by those agencies? What do you think? Would it be better to wait for direct hiring from EK or jump on a contract for EK?

Key additional questions here are:
- How could we evaluate a salary from a contractor VS a direct hiring? For Grade 8 or 9 positions.
- Which consideration is given to contractors compared to EK staff?
- Is it difficult to move from a contract to a permanent position in EK?

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been contacted by several contracting companies to work for EK. The roles were Business Systems Controller, Senior Business Analyst or Solution Design Manager.
> 
> Have you been contacted by those agencies? What do you think? Would it be better to wait for direct hiring from EK or jump on a contract for EK?
> 
> Key additional questions here are:
> - How could we evaluate a salary from a contractor VS a direct hiring? For Grade 8 or 9 positions.
> - Which consideration is given to contractors compared to EK staff?
> - Is it difficult to move from a contract to a permanent position in EK?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
And most importantly - do you get any travel perks (cheap tickets), working for a contractor?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Abu_Anas

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> And most importantly - do you get any travel perks (cheap tickets), working for a contractor?
> Cheers
> Steve


That's an additional tricky question  ... Highly valuable for cheap holidays in awesome places!!!


----------



## fritziekate15

Just got a call this morning! They told me that i am chosen for the position of customer service professional. They said they will call again soon! 6 months of waiting.  it's worth the wait. Alhamdullilah!


----------



## waruguru

@fritziekate15 congrats.can i know when you did your final interview?.congrats again


----------



## zim_babe

waruguru said:


> @zim-babe so they didn't communicate anything after interview only in jan they mailed you tell you you have been shortlisted? so it took almost 2.5months for this mail? then after 2months they called ?coz for me i did my interview in the same month with you but one week earlier than you i.e 13octomber 2014.they wrote me that shortlisted mail after two days.after that it became quiet up to todate.hopefully they will call.what did they tell you when they called?




hi waruguru

they were quiet the whole time and for the first 2 months my account was under review then cganged to interview completed after the email.when they called it was to give me the job offer and the password for the selected candidate portal.i hope they call you soon..


----------



## waruguru

dear zim-babe
Thanks for your encouragement hope they call me soon


----------



## nitsaga01

fritziekate15 said:


> Just got a call this morning! They told me that i am chosen for the position of customer service professional. They said they will call again soon! 6 months of waiting.  it's worth the wait. Alhamdullilah!


Good luck dear....


----------



## Abu_Anas

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been contacted by several contracting companies to work for EK. The roles were Business Systems Controller, Senior Business Analyst or Solution Design Manager.
> 
> Have you been contacted by those agencies? What do you think? Would it be better to wait for direct hiring from EK or jump on a contract for EK?
> 
> Key additional questions here are:
> - How could we evaluate a salary from a contractor VS a direct hiring? For Grade 8 or 9 positions.
> - Which consideration is given to contractors compared to EK staff?
> - Is it difficult to move from a contract to a permanent position in EK?
> 
> Thanks!



No feedback from people here??? 
A lot of companies are looking for experienced Airline IT / Travel Technology professional for EK.
Some of them are:
- RP International
- Interglobe Technologies
- Talascend
- SwissGulf Partners
- TASC Outsourcing
- And more....

The open positions are: Solution Design Manager, Solution Delivery Manager, Business Systems Controller, Senior Business Analyst....

I'm quite sure that some of you (readers  ) have been contacted .

For those who are under process or already hired, what is your feedback about it?

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
What the heck is a Solution Design Manager or Solution Delivery Manager?
That sounds like a very made up position like a Domestic Cleansing and Operations Executive = a Maid!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac

its basically a glorified systems analyst...


----------



## Abu_Anas

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What the heck is a Solution Design Manager or Solution Delivery Manager?
> That sounds like a very made up position like a Domestic Cleansing and Operations Executive = a Maid!
> Cheers
> Steve


I didn't really understand the difference or.....

Solution Design is from my point of view like IT Product Management where Solution Delivery is more a Project Management role tracking the implementation process and checking if everything will be delivered on-time with the right scope.

No recruiters from the companies stated above? Or future Consultant? Or.. people for EK recruiting via these companies?

Thanks!


----------



## ngo

malikasad said:


> hi how r u . i have a interview for customer services agent tomorrow . whats the questions?


r u in dubai? is it in person or skype interview?


----------



## fritziekate15

waruguru said:


> @fritziekate15 congrats.can i know when you did your final interview?.congrats again


october 21 
They just called again this afternoon and confirmed everything!
Goodluck to all of us!


----------



## DubaiResident

raviachu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have completed emirates interview for Business system coordinator it comes under EK grade 6 .can anyone help me know the salary for EK 6 they are asking me expected salary ,what should i tell them????


Around 7.5K/month, all included (Accomodation+basic)


----------



## fritziekate15

nitsaga01 said:


> Good luck dear....


Thank you so much!


----------



## zim_babe

fritziekate15 said:


> october 21
> They just called again this afternoon and confirmed everything!
> Goodluck to all of us!


hi fritziekate,what's your date of joining?


----------



## lollipopreative

Hi all

I was just wondering if anyone can assist with an updated salary band for grade 10 role, corporate? Thank you, I am unsure of what to ask for.


----------



## Abu_Anas

lollipopreative said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone can assist with an updated salary band for grade 10 role, corporate? Thank you, I am unsure of what to ask for.


Hello,

From what I know we should be in basic salary between: 15.000 & 25.000 AED. 

I did the maths between what has been posted few years ago regarding salary range by grades at EK and the average salary increase in the region (approx. 5% each year).

The additional advantages will be on top of the basic salary: Education, Housing, Transportation, Telephone,...


----------



## waruguru

lucky you do you live in dubai? when are you joining.congrats again


----------



## waruguru

dear @fritzeakate ?did your status change or is still interview completed if yes when did it change.since your interview did they communicate anything or they just called you after the long silence.plixz advice.my final interview was 14th oct.


----------



## lollipopreative

Thanks Abu. I have received details of the allowances on offer but many varied numbers quoted around the web for grade 10 - I have seen everything from 15-50AED and trying to figure out where I should land.


----------



## erald

qt_reyn said:


> As sad as it is to say but that is the normal process. They give the terms and conditions of the job and that thing about the airport terminals where you may be assigned and ask you to sign them. They also ask for your documents(copies of passport, visa, school certificates) and photos. But that doesn't guarantee anything. I went to an assessment day in 2013 and had the same experience and didn't succeed. But I really really want the job so I applied again in January 2014, attended to the assessment and succeeded in September, and now up to this day I'm still waiting for their call regarding the joining formalities.
> All I can say is try to move on from this but if you really want it then don't give up. You can try again after some time. Check yourself as to what you think went wrong and improve it. Good Luck


Hi Guys im on for assessment this coming monday for customer service. I Just want to know about the details of the assessment. I would appreciate your reply. And alslo for men do i need to wear blazer for a business attire. Thanks


----------



## erald

aysha11 said:


> Could you please tell me what you wore ? and how was the Questions and and bit of details ..and the documents ? where they colorful?


Hi, I have invited for assessment this monday. Just want to ask what kind of exams they will give and interviews and how it will go. Thank you in advance


----------



## erald

cruz_marcko said:


> Today I received the second call from ek asking if I am still interested in the position. They offered me part time for customer service and I asked them if it is the same rate with the full time. The HR rep sent me the terms and conditions through email and said that if I agree to it someone will call me after two weeks. And I will wait again.


Hi, I jus want to ask because I have assessment on monday for customer service agent. I juts want to know what are details about the assessment, what type of exams they give, what kind of interview. Thank you In Advance and God Bless


----------



## erald

nitsaga01 said:


> Hi all, Anyone who has been interviewed for customer service professional position during the month of November and received a golden call or any confirmation email.
> Thank You.


Hi, I jus want to ask because I have assessment on monday for customer service agent. I juts want to know what are details about the assessment, what type of exams they give, what kind of interview. Thank you In Advance and God Bless


----------



## LuckyBlackDragon

*EK 10 Package*

Hi, I'm thinking of applying to a position at EK with Grade 10. A friend who worked there in IT told me that the whole package can be $45,000UAE/month, which includes the following:

- housing allowance of $16,000
- transportation allowance of $1700
- other perks like health coverage, tickets and support for children education for up to 3 children.

That would mean the basic salary is $27,000UAE approx.

I'd like to know if this sounds accurate, and also, how much of that could a married couple (no kids) living a normal lifestyle save monthly. 

Hopefully this should shed some light for other people I have seen posting the same question regarding salary/benefits for grade 10.

Thanks!!

LuckyBlackDragon


----------



## Abu_Anas

lollipopreative said:


> Thanks Abu. I have received details of the allowances on offer but many varied numbers quoted around the web for grade 10 - I have seen everything from 15-50AED and trying to figure out where I should land.


For the basic salary I got details HERE: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/50275-newbie-salary-benefits-question.htm

Then you can as well deduct estimation based on the whole package VS Salary Guide available in HR Agencies such as Robert Half, Hays or CharterHouse ME.


----------



## cruz_marcko

Guyz! Already rendered my 30 days notice. Now just waiting for the cancellation. I hope everything will be okay specially that I will be getting a ban from labour.


----------



## waruguru

dear erald please go to page 192 of this forum you will get what you are looking for.i.e the answer highlighted to dxbjml.gudluck


----------



## akeju

Morning All, Pls urgent answer needed... Please can someone tell me the meaning of briefing session with a line manager at Dnata for customer service agent position.... Pls any idea of what to expect cruz_marco and wagaruru because we are in the same role... Do you pass through this stage? I have done final interview and i received congratulatory message telling there was no vacancy as at that time.... Pls shed more light.....


----------



## The Rascal

akeju said:


> Morning All, Pls urgent answer needed... Please can someone tell me the meaning of briefing session with a line manager at Dnata for customer service agent position.... Pls any idea of what to expect cruz_marco and wagaruru because we are in the same role... Do you pass through this stage? I have done final interview and i received congratulatory message telling there was no vacancy as at that time.... Pls shed more light.....


Lets look at this:-

You did all your interviews etc. and they replied to say congratulations you've been hired - once there's a suitable position for you. Correct?

Now you have a briefing session with a line manager for a specific role?

It will be just that, a briefing session, in that you've passed all the tests, we both need to know that this position will work for you (and EK) personally, we'll brief you (there's a clue in the title) about the role and see if that is istill the role you want.

If it is, and we're both happy we'll issue an offer and start date.

Advice? Think of it as a final interview, the line manager will tell you the specific role they have in mind for you and you ask pertinent questions, then they formally offer. 

Simples, as a meerkat once said.


----------



## imac

LuckyBlackDragon said:


> ...That would mean the basic salary is $27,000UAE approx.
> 
> I'd like to know if this sounds accurate...


for grade 10, its *very very very optimistic*...


----------



## akeju

Formally its customer service professional with a given code number but now customer service agent with another code number.... They re similar though. Thanks for your quick response.... I am very much ok with your reply. Thanks once again.......


----------



## waruguru

[email protected], @rascal gave you the correct answer very helpfull.then i want to ask you when were you interviewed?that means officially they interviewed you for customer ptoffessional then customer agent?please clarify for me coz we are in the same boat.if you dont mind help me with hr'scontact or mail.thanks


----------



## akeju

waruguru said:


> [email protected], @rascal gave you the correct answer very helpfull.then i want to ask you when were you interviewed?that means officially they interviewed you for customer ptoffessional then customer agent?please clarify for me coz we are in the same boat.if you dont mind help me with hr'scontact or mail.thanks



@Waruguru..... I had my final interview on the first of December, 2014. Then i received a call telling me they found a vacancy for me at DWC permanent part time customers service professional and now customer service agent scheduling me for briefing session with a terminal manager...... Just want to know if you have gone through this stages too...


----------



## waruguru

@akenju for me they have never commumicated since.i did my interview on 13oct they send me a mail i was successful till then they never called nor mailed nothing.my friend got the briefing session after being shortlisted.this is the way @rascal told you.another post but slightly different they just want to know if you have any idea thats it.just kip us updated.when are you having the briefing session?


----------



## fritziekate15

:juggle:


waruguru said:


> dear @fritzeakate ?did your status change or is still interview completed if yes when did it change.since your interview did they communicate anything or they just called you after the long silence.plixz advice.my final interview was 14th oct.



Still interview completed till now. I think their portal is not updated. Im not quite sure... After my final interview, there was nothing.... No email, no calls. Then after almost six long months, they finally called and asked if i still want the position.... My joining date is on June 15.


----------



## fritziekate15

zim_babe said:


> hi fritziekate,what's your date of joining?


June 15


----------



## cruz_marcko

fritziekate15 said:


> zim_babe said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi fritziekate,what's your date of joining?
> 
> 
> 
> June 15
Click to expand...

For what airport? Terminal 3? Are you employed right now?


----------



## waruguru

@Cruz and @fritziekate please help us with the emails ids or any contact we contact the hrs please.is it true that after 6months of waiting your application expires you have to apply again? thanks


----------



## waruguru

@zim-babe when are you joining with them


----------



## zim_babe

waruguru said:


> @zim-babe when are you joining with them



hi
am joining on may 18...


----------



## waruguru

dear @zim-babe did you resigh or are you working? congrats.please help me with any contacts of the hr i want tofollow up. its six months now.am giving up.


----------



## cruz_marcko

zim_babe said:


> waruguru said:
> 
> 
> 
> @zim-babe when are you joining with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> am joining on may 18...
Click to expand...

.
Are you for terminal 3?


----------



## cruz_marcko

waruguru said:


> dear @zim-babe did you resigh or are you working? congrats.please help me with any contacts of the hr i want tofollow up. its six months now.am giving up.


I resigned. Try this email [email protected]

Goodluck!


----------



## sekhar121212

Hi All,

I am recently been shortlisted for a Grade 8 position with Emirates Group IT. Can anyone help me get an idea of the basic pay range for Grade 8 IT Position?

So any help on sharing basic salary details/upper limits would be appreciated.

Best Regards,

Sekhar


----------



## The Rascal

sekhar121212 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am recently been shortlisted for a Grade 8 position with Emirates Group IT. Can anyone help me get an idea of the basic pay range for Grade 8 IT Position?
> 
> So any help on sharing basic salary details/upper limits would be appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Sekhar


Why don't you use your IT skills and search this thread, the answer is there.


----------



## zim_babe

cruz_marcko said:


> .
> Are you for terminal 3?




no terminal 1.will you be at terminal 3?when are you joining?


----------



## fritziekate15

cruz_marcko said:


> For what airport? Terminal 3? Are you employed right now?


Terminal 2 
i am currently employed under JAFZA. They advised me to resign now. everything will flow smoothly....


----------



## waruguru

@cruz thanks i will try.am happy for u guyz


----------



## chishtisb

akeju said:


> @Waruguru..... I had my final interview on the first of December, 2014. Then i received a call telling me they found a vacancy for me at DWC permanent part time customers service professional and now customer service agent scheduling me for briefing session with a terminal manager...... Just want to know if you have gone through this stages too...


yes akeju, i have attended the briefing session they asked me for joining EK FOR PART TIME ONLY MAXIMUM 120 hours per month will be salary and you will bear your accommodation and transportation cost by your self. it is very tough and i am confused what we can earn and what we will save.for DWC they are only hiring part time and for dxb intl they are hiring permanent staff. if someone have more information or attended EK briefing please share it.


----------



## gooyam

*Grade 9 Salary range?*

Hi All,

I've been quoted 20k as the max basic, 13.5k housing, 1.3k travel for a grade 9 role. I saw in this thread that someone else was offered 27k basic for a grade 10 role. Do you think its possible to negotiate the 20k basic upto 25k?

Thanks...


----------



## The Rascal

gooyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been quoted 20k as the max basic, 13.5k housing, 1.3k travel for a grade 9 role. I saw in this thread that someone else was offered 27k basic for a grade 10 role. Do you think its possible to negotiate the 20k basic upto 25k?
> 
> Thanks...


$150,000 Aus isn't a bad package, you also get loads of other perks working for EK, try to negotiate obviously but if you don't get anywhere I'd take it.


----------



## solospy

The Rascal said:


> $150,000 Aus isn't a bad package, you also get loads of other perks working for EK, try to negotiate obviously but if you don't get anywhere I'd take it.


I thought you wont get out of bed for AED 85,000 per month. Strange


----------



## The Rascal

solospy said:


> I thought you wont get out of bed for AED 85,000 per month. Strange


If I was in their position.

And it's nearer AED150k anyway.


----------



## Abu_Anas

Hello Everybody,

I declined the offer proposal from EK via middle agency... 
I planned a position of Solutions Design Manager for 35.000 AED per month (negotiated with the agent) and few days later coming back with a counterproposal (after discussing with EK) for being Business Analyst @ 29.000 AED.

I declined the offer  as I am currently holding a position as Solution Manager managing BAs and the salary seems low compared to what I earn + benefits (I will have to pay for School, Health Insurance for the family, higher rental cost, no pension, no bonus, no profit share, no life insurance...)

Would it be better to contact directly EK? I received advice that it is really difficult to join EK without the help of agents / middle agency.

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## zim_babe

waruguru said:


> They called me for a temporary postion and sent the offer i decine the offer coz am getting twice of what they are offerring.gudluck for the waiting list people and the ones who got thejob i wish u all the best.


hey im sorry to hear that..at least no more waiting now you know were you stand with them.was the position for the other airport,dwc?


----------



## TerryTaylor

gooyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been quoted 20k as the max basic, 13.5k housing, 1.3k travel for a grade 9 role. I saw in this thread that someone else was offered 27k basic for a grade 10 role. Do you think its possible to negotiate the 20k basic upto 25k?
> 
> Thanks...


Hi,

From reading previous comments in this thread and others it seems like the 20k mark is what most people get offered for grade 9, maybe a bit more 21 maybe 22 or a bit less.
They can probably stretch more than that but done want to. I think 25k will be in grade 10 which seems to be hard to get.


----------



## TerryTaylor

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I declined the offer proposal from EK via middle agency...
> I planned a position of Solutions Design Manager for 35.000 AED per month (negotiated with the agent) and few days later coming back with a counterproposal (after discussing with EK) for being Business Analyst @ 29.000 AED.
> 
> I declined the offer  as I am currently holding a position as Solution Manager managing BAs and the salary seems low compared to what I earn + benefits (I will have to pay for School, Health Insurance for the family, higher rental cost, no pension, no bonus, no profit share, no life insurance...)
> 
> Would it be better to contact directly EK? I received advice that it is really difficult to join EK without the help of agents / middle agency.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Basically when you go through an agency, all Emirates do is pay the full amount equal to what grade you would be as cash.

So if you are a contractor, your job is likely equivalent to grade 9. So as a contract they will pay you 35k AED per month.

If you were full time employee, hired direct through emirates, you would be made a grade 9 offer, which would be like 20k salary plus 15k housing, travel allowance, stuff like that so you would make either 20k if you take company housing or 35k AED per month if you dont take housing. It is still better direct, because as you say you get life insurance, medical etc paid for. Also you have option for accomodation to be provided (but they remove housing allowance) profit share I heard is a joke, they just say we didnt make enough this year and never pay it out.
The one big difference is that you get an education allowance if you have family, which as a contractor you dont get.

It is not difficult to get job direct with EK, but it depends on whether they want the job to be in house, or contract. The jobs that are hired through middle agent, are usually contractors, as they dont want to keep them long term.


----------



## spencermark

vildadalen said:


> Feel free to send a PM with specific questions.


Hi Vildadalen,

I have some questions related to Emirates IT group. I hope you are still around, I'll send you the PM with some questions to you.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## qt_reyn

Hi guys! Congratulations to those who were already joining  I found out today that I will have to go through the process again because it's been 7 months since my final interview. So it will be my third try. I hope they invite me for the assessment again  I'm still trying to be positive because I really want this job


----------



## exdutch2015

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I declined the offer proposal from EK via middle agency...
> I planned a position of Solutions Design Manager for 35.000 AED per month (negotiated with the agent) and few days later coming back with a counterproposal (after discussing with EK) for being Business Analyst @ 29.000 AED.
> 
> I declined the offer  as I am currently holding a position as Solution Manager managing BAs and the salary seems low compared to what I earn + benefits (I will have to pay for School, Health Insurance for the family, higher rental cost, no pension, no bonus, no profit share, no life insurance...)
> 
> Would it be better to contact directly EK? I received advice that it is really difficult to join EK without the help of agents / middle agency.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


That sounds not alright, first giving a offer of 35 and change it later to 29? It shouldnt have to mater whether the initial offer was from the agent.


----------



## Abu_Anas

exdutch2015 said:


> That sounds not alright, first giving a offer of 35 and change it later to 29? It shouldnt have to mater whether the initial offer was from the agent.


Exactly not really fair...

Anyway at the end as I am not BA and they proposed to be BA let me a little bit skeptical.
My experience is on gathering customer need, business requirements, roadmap planning, features grooming, business solutions architecture.... Where BAs are working on functional requirements, systems architecture...

I received a call 2 days before the interview to make sure that I would accept a 2 years contract and accept a 35kAED monthly salary then it changed the day of the interview...

I hope to find a new suitable role ASAP as I want to live in Dubai  .


----------



## PorkChopExpress

Hi All,

I'm awaiting an interview in the next few weeks at EK for a Grade 9 position. Ahead of that I've naturally been trying to find out the various benefits and how the allowances work. It appears as though I will get about 15K per month with EK accommodation or 30K without. Does that mean directly that if I want to arrange my own accommodation I get the extra 15K paid direct to me?

Also can anyone confirm the allowances for education? At point I was told it was covered for three children and then possibly only 90% covered.

I have seen a few posts detailing the various packages but I think I’m struggling to wrap up the last few pieces. Do you think there might be some wriggle room in that 15K basic?


----------



## The Rascal

PorkChopExpress - interesting choice.

15k is the low end. you get your housing paid in with your salary every 6 months, education (it was 90% upto a maximum of X per kid) gets paid direct unless the kids are abroad, if so it's paid into your account too.

if you're going into their IT division god help you.


----------



## PorkChopExpress

The Rascal said:


> PorkChopExpress - interesting choice.
> 
> 15k is the low end. you get your housing paid in with your salary every 6 months, education (it was 90% upto a maximum of X per kid) gets paid direct unless the kids are abroad, if so it's paid into your account too.
> 
> if you're going into their IT division god help you.


Thanks for the response. So what do you think the approximate range might be? Is the max X per child negotiable or does it just vary each year? Which area would be classed as their IT division? What makes you say that?


----------



## The Rascal

Salaries are variable, perks are fixed on a grade basis.

And if you think i'm gonna answer the last part... Not on a public forum.


----------



## zim_babe

qt_reyn said:


> Hi guys! Congratulations to those who were already joining  I found out today that I will have to go through the process again because it's been 7 months since my final interview. So it will be my third try. I hope they invite me for the assessment again  I'm still trying to be positive because I really want this job




hey dear..wish you all the best...and I hope you find something even better than ek. xxxx


----------



## TerryTaylor

PorkChopExpress said:


> Thanks for the response. So what do you think the approximate range might be? Is the max X per child negotiable or does it just vary each year? Which area would be classed as their IT division? *What makes you say that?*


Do a bit of research, you can find quite a bit of info on this forum and the internet in general that suggests that working for Emirates IT is less than ideal....especially if you are a westerner (unless your at the top, which grade 9 isnt)


----------



## spencermark

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be better to contact directly EK? I received advice that it is really difficult to join EK without the help of agents / middle agency.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Can you please PM me some details as I am also in similar situation.?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## PorkChopExpress

TerryTaylor said:


> Do a bit of research, you can find quite a bit of info on this forum and the internet in general that suggests that working for Emirates IT is less than ideal....especially if you are a westerner (unless your at the top, which grade 9 isnt)


If by Emirates IT you mean (as per their careers website) "Emirates Group IT (EG-IT)". Then no it isn't.


----------



## The Rascal

PorkChopExpress said:


> If by Emirates IT you mean (as per their careers website) "Emirates Group IT (EG-IT)". Then no it isn't.


This lot....


----------



## PorkChopExpress

The Rascal said:


> This lot....[/URL]


Ahhhhh! Thanks for the nudge. 'Tis not them.


----------



## TerryTaylor

PorkChopExpress said:


> If by Emirates IT you mean (as per their careers website) "Emirates Group IT (EG-IT)". Then no it isn't.


Is it an IT position you applied for? From your last two posts, its not EG-IT and its not Mercator, is it Dnata? If not I presume it can only be from one of the other Emirates group companes, in which case I cant add any further comment anyway.


----------



## PorkChopExpress

TerryTaylor said:


> Is it an IT position you applied for? From your last two posts, its not EG-IT and its not Mercator, is it Dnata? If not I presume it can only be from one of the other Emirates group companes, in which case I cant add any further comment anyway.


No it's not IT. I think that came about as a warning just in case.


----------



## buzzed15

*Customer Service Screening Day Held on 16th December 2014*

Has anyone attended the customer service assessment day held on 16th December 2014 and did u sign any documents on that day itself? If so, have you received any feedback from them till date?


----------



## The melrose

gemsy62 said:


> I work in HR for emirates, PM me with any questions and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> In regards to the guy who has been put on hold. I'm 99% certain this will be for the new airport as they have so many vacancies to fill but they don't need them yet so they are trying to get a head start. If you have passed the assessment as they have said then they will be in touch if/when they have a vacancy.
> 
> Just be patient, everything in the middle east takes time. lots and lots of time.


HI person working for HR in emirates i got an email Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment
Emirates Group

could you please tell me if its a positive or negative reply from emirates?

How long should i wait ?


----------



## psychoticpapz

Hi,
I attended the interview for customer service proffesional on 8th april 2015 and i had my final interview with hr on 9th april 2015.The lady asked me to wait till 2weeks so that they will let me know about the selection.My status on emirates site is "interview completed".On 12th april 2015 i received a mail sayin
Dear,

Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment
Emirates Group

Now its been almost a month and still my status is "interview completed ".Please let me know is this a good or bad sign. 

XOXO,
Psychoticpapz


----------



## aybribliss

*Assessment Day 8th April, 2015*

Hi,

I also attended Assesstment Day lasy 8th April and had interview on the same day. On 12th April, I received the same letter. Until now, no feedback yet. Only that letter.

Is there any good chance we received that Shortlisted letter?

Thanks!


----------



## TheOptimist

*2015 Customer Service Professoinals - IC*



psychoticpapz said:


> Hi,
> I attended the interview for customer service proffesional on 8th april 2015 and i had my final interview with hr on 9th april 2015.The lady asked me to wait till 2weeks so that they will let me know about the selection.My status on emirates site is "interview completed".On 12th april 2015 i received a mail sayin
> Dear,
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HR Manager - Recruitment
> Emirates Group
> 
> Now its been almost a month and still my status is "interview completed ".Please let me know is this a good or bad sign.
> 
> XOXO,
> Psychoticpapz


I also received the same email on 22nd Feb, and had attended the AD + FI on the 25 Jan 2015 in Dubai 2015. My status is still ''Interview Completed''. I have not received further communication after the above automated email from HR.

Not sure of the meaning but I am an optimist


----------



## TheOptimist

*25th January 2015 - AD, Customer Service Professonals*

I also received the same email on 22nd Feb, and had attended the AD + FI on the 25 Jan 2015 in Dubai 2015. My status is still ''Interview Completed''. I have not received further communication after the above automated email from HR.

Is there anyone who attended this AD in Jan 2015? Please let us know whether you do eventually receive communication as it seems like the interviews are still on going even in April, yet people interviewed in Dec 2014 and Jan 2015 have not yet been confirmed. It's very confusing


----------



## Batsman81

*Awaiting Emirates Skype Interview results*

Hi all, 

Wonder if my fellow expat forum members can help.... I interviewed with Emirates last week over Skype - I haven't heard back from them yet - I am guessing no news is good news? My application is under review on the portal - last updated on the day of the interview. 

How long is the typical wait after the Skype interview? Theres lots on this thread and other forums about the wait from final interview, but nothing I could find about the Skype interview. 

I understand the next step is assessment centre in Dubai? Anyone know about the logistics of this? Do they give you a two week notice period before flying? Are the tickets booked for you, or do you have to book it around the dates? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## TheOptimist

Hi there, 
I believe that once your application has been reviewed based on your Skype interview, you will receive further communication on the next step forward - perhaps an invitation for further Assessment. You would usually have an email address given to you for you to confirm your attendance, it's at that stage that you can try follow up on the finer details. I don't quite know what page it was on this forum, but I remember reading a post from someone claiming they received a ticket and accommodation for them to attend their Final Interview in Dubai. Alternatively, they could send you an invitation for Assessment Day in your country of residence based on their next assessment in that country.
About how long it will take for them to get back to you regarding the status of your application, that's quite relative others get it within hours, others days, others week, while others wait for months. I guess it depends on how fast they want to fill a vacancy. 
Goodluck. keep us updated


----------



## Batsman81

Thanks for the detailed response Optimist ! Fingers crossed I hear back soon... will keep you updated.


----------



## suman_e

*Programme Controller in Skywards team*



bundesrepublik said:


> G'Day thefutureisemirates
> 
> I have a Skype interview on Sunday and would appreciate if you could tell me what is it all about and what are the possible questions?I'm a bit stressed and not sure what I'm EXPECTING
> 
> My position is in marketing and is Grade 9
> 
> Thanks mate !


Hi all, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I have received interview call from emirates for next week in their marketing team (skywards). I am not sure of the grade as such but the designation says "Programme controller". Would anyone know which grade this will be? and what should i quote as my salary expectation. My current salary in india is way low. so am just hoping that they give me best in their band as my experience is way higher than their required mentioned in the JD.

Please help.

Suman


----------



## suman_e

mavericksam said:


> Thanks basc for the info.
> 
> All this sounds very unusual. So, I see that a Grade 9 is an obviously better option than settling/accepting a Grade 8.
> 
> I don't know whether its ok/safe/normal to disclose the job title here, but the job is that of a 'Controller' in their Business Support function. If that can help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, could you please share whether you were offered the controller job? if yes, what was the salary like? 

I am called for an interview next week - similar designation and need help as i am new to this country.

Regards,


----------



## suman_e

*EK_Grade 8 Vs. Grade 9 salary package*

Hi All,

I am invited for a job interview next week for a grade 8 role (i think so) in Emirates Airlines - Dubai. its not a manager post but sort of a controller role.

I would like to know what kind of salary can i expect? I am an Indian with 9 years of work experience. The expected work ex is almost 50% to what i current have. But as i am an indian with already low base salary as per indian standards, i am worried about my package.

Can someone please help me what should i expect and how is EK to work with?

Also, what is the difference between Grade 8 and Grade 9.

thanks,
Suman


----------



## suman_e

dimflo said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all I would like to thank everyone contributing to this amazing thread. I spent a few hours going through the pages here, and I have to say that I was definitely a great + during my EK recruiting process. All ended up great as I was offered a Gr08 job and I will relocate to Dubai asap
> 
> I was wondering if you guys could help me with a few questions I have:
> 
> 1. I understand that Emirates is not using a preferred financial institute (bank) - *which one would you recommend based on customer experience?*
> 
> 2. As a Gr08 I was offered company accommodation (Al Quoz), or accommodation allowance (7.5K/month) - I decided to take the accommodation allowance. Everyone keeps recommending "Downtown Dubai" area for apartment renting (I just need a studio or 1 bedroom as I don't have a wife and/or kids). *Any other areas with good proximity to metro and relatively close distance (<30mins) driving to EK HQ? *
> 
> 3. When renting an apartment I should take a good look at: contract details, payment details, maintenance (I should try to get the landlord to include this in the contract - especially for a/c), utilities (included or not), make sure the place has at least one good source of natural light (windows), furnished or not, parking space, proximity to grocery and/or s/m - *anything else I should be extra careful about?*
> 
> 3. EK also told me that I will be able to rent a car (most likely with a discounted price) using the EK card. I am still waiting for them to provide some additional info on that card. *If anyone could send me a few lines about the card in the meanwhile, it would be greatly appreciated.*
> 
> Overall, I have hundreds of questions, but I will take it one step at the time. First step = fly to Dubai and kick-off my new role.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for you help guys!



Hi, 

thanks for sharing your experience. I have an interview next week for grade 8 role (office job). I would like to know what is the current salary structure and benefits. As i am an indian, please do let me know if there is any difference between indian salary package vs any other origin. Also, how do the relocation work out?

Secondly, please do share the interview tips.

Regards,
Suman


----------



## suman_e

Hi Sekhar,

Congratulations. Hope you made through the offer.

I am recently invited for a Grade 8 role "Controller" designation. Can you share your experience what is the salary + benefits offered at grade 8, what is the interview process, some tips?

I am currently based out of india - so how does the whole salary negotiation like with the HR team?

Request your early revert.
Thanks,
Suman


----------



## mspamee

any news??im ic status also... FI was April 5, 2015 for customer serv prof.... got the oh email as well...


----------



## TheOptimist

Batsman81 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response Optimist ! Fingers crossed I hear back soon... will keep you updated.


No worries Batsman, wishing you all the best - Good luck with your application.


----------



## atiq15484

my application AIRCRAF APPEARANCE TEAM LEADER is under review an body can tell me there have any chance for interview or AD


----------



## atiq15484

My appllication for AIRCRAFT APPEARANCE TEAM LEADER is under review anybody can tell there have any chance to interview or AD????


----------



## Batsman81

Hi guys, 

So to give an update, I have now been invited to the assessment centre and final interview! 

I know there are lots of posts on this topic, but the structure of the days seems different for different roles / grades. I am applying for a Grade 9 role, non-cabin crew. 

I have some specific questions that I hope you guys can help me with:

1) For the presentation part, will it be a topic of my choice, or something that they ask related to the role? I've seen people talk about both, so just wanted to clarify

2) Will there definitely be a group exercise? 

3) Will the assessment centre be for all those applying for this specific position - or a variety of roles? 

4) Any tips on what I can do to prepare for the assessment centre, aside from researching the company etc? 

Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks all...


----------



## The Rascal

Batsman81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So to give an update, I have now been invited to the assessment centre and final interview!
> 
> I know there are lots of posts on this topic, but the structure of the days seems different for different roles / grades. I am applying for a Grade 9 role, non-cabin crew.
> 
> I have some specific questions that I hope you guys can help me with:
> 
> 1) For the presentation part, will it be a topic of my choice, or something that they ask related to the role? I've seen people talk about both, so just wanted to clarify
> If I was interviewing you and asked you to do a presentation and you did one on your favourite football team that has absolutely no relevance to the job. You'd be out.
> 
> 2) Will there definitely be a group exercise?
> Yes, shows how you work as a team
> 
> 3) Will the assessment centre be for all those applying for this specific position - or a variety of roles?
> Each assessment centre is for the short-listed people for that particular role
> 
> 4) Any tips on what I can do to prepare for the assessment centre, aside from researching the company etc?
> Be yourself
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks all...


Answers in red.


----------



## Batsman81

The Rascal said:


> Answers in red.


Thanks Rascal. Appreciated.... I was assuming the presentation would be about the role itself - thanks for the clarification


----------



## faaris

*Salary scale*

Hi all,

Does anybody here know what its the salary for a Customer Service Agent in Emirates (Grade 4) and a Customer Service Agent in Dnata (Grade 4)?

Much appreciated


----------



## psychoticpapz

Hi, 
The salary for customer service agent(grade 4) will be around 5,400dhms.Its like 3,350dhms basic and 1,750 housing allowance.


----------



## akeju

Good day all..... Is there any post at emirates call Airport Terminal Service agent ( Terminal 3) and if there is what grade is this role..... Urgent reply needed.


----------



## BedouGirl

akeju said:


> Good day all..... Is there any post at emirates call Airport Terminal Service agent ( Terminal 3) and if there is what grade is this role..... Urgent reply needed.


It might help if you said please  hope you don't act like that at work.


----------



## atiq15484

,

Does anybody here know what its the salary and grade for a "aircraft appearance team leader" in Emirates/Dnata?

Much appreciated


----------



## mspamee

psychoticpapz said:


> Hi,
> I attended the interview for customer service proffesional on 8th april 2015 and i had my final interview with hr on 9th april 2015.The lady asked me to wait till 2weeks so that they will let me know about the selection.My status on emirates site is "interview completed".On 12th april 2015 i received a mail sayin
> Dear,
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HR Manager - Recruitment
> Emirates Group
> 
> Now its been almost a month and still my status is "interview completed ".Please let me know is this a good or bad sign.
> 
> XOXO,
> Psychoticpapz


me too.. i had my final interview last april 5 and on hold since april 12 as well...


----------



## The Rascal

atiq15484 said:


> ,
> 
> Does anybody here know what its the salary and grade for a "aircraft appearance team leader" in Emirates/Dnata?
> 
> Much appreciated


Is that basically a head cleaner?


----------



## suman_e

MMirandaa said:


> want to congratulate everyone that scored a position with emirates, well done!!!
> to everyone who is waiting and enduring all these wait for replies/results ect, well done for all the wait and amazing you guys been so determined to wait..and been patient...its not easy to wait....
> 
> but guys i wanted to share this list, of grades/salary, i believe its a old list from 2009-2010,
> but can someone tell me if these grades/salaries are still similar today? +- perhaps...
> 
> *Grade-16
> 38,228-79,680
> Grade-15
> 28,416-49,159
> Grade-14
> 21,581-37,120
> Grade-13
> 18,108-30,965
> Grade-12
> 15,837-26,923
> Grade-11
> 13,724-23,193
> Grade-10
> 11,504-19,328
> Grade-9
> 9,148-15,278
> Grade-8
> 7,802-12,952
> Grade-7
> 6,059-9,998
> Grade-6
> 4,697-7,703
> Grade-5
> 3,510-5,721
> Grade-4
> 2,243-3,634
> Grade-3
> 1,693-2,742
> Grade-2
> 1,301-2,108
> Grade-1
> 1,051-1,703 *


Hi, does anyone know what is the current Grade 8 salary? also do they give housing to all employees or only certain employees?


----------



## faaris

*@ psychoticpapz*



psychoticpapz said:


> Hi,
> The salary for customer service agent(grade 4) will be around 5,400dhms.Its like 3,350dhms basic and 1,750 housing allowance.


It doesn't add up. 1,750 + 3,350 = 5,100. I guess they either reduced the basic salary (very unlikely) or the basic is AED 3,650. Thank you anyways


----------



## atiq15484

The Rascal said:


> Is that basically a head cleaner?


myself don't know abut the role but m interested to know abut the grade and salary...


----------



## dee-dee

Hello guys, good morning.
I need help please.. I got the shortlisted email back in October 2014 sayin I am on hold. I then waited all this while to hear from them. On 13th May 2015 i received an email from emirates saying i was selected for terminal 3 as an airport service agent and I replied to them saying, yes I am interested to take up the job as soon as possible. 
I m worried that I saw the email late and replied 7 days later. Would that be an issue? Will they reply to my email?
If they they do then how long does it take for the joining formalities.
I need help please. I am worried.


----------



## Froglet

Call them and ask


----------



## lollypop123

What is the salary that they offered you. I have an assessment for the same position tomorrow at EK and hence wanted to know. Think Business Support Officer would be the same..


----------



## nitsaga01

dee-dee said:


> Hello guys, good morning.
> I need help please.. I got the shortlisted email back in October 2014 sayin I am on hold. I then waited all this while to hear from them. On 13th May 2015 i received an email from emirates saying i was selected for terminal 3 as an airport service agent and I replied to them saying, yes I am interested to take up the job as soon as possible.
> I m worried that I saw the email late and replied 7 days later. Would that be an issue? Will they reply to my email?
> If they they do then how long does it take for the joining formalities.
> I need help please. I am worried.


If they have seen your email it won't take them long to start with the joining formality. The only option is the call them up.


----------



## ekeyqr

Which hotel in Dubai does EK put up candidates at during the assessment/interview"


----------



## uglykidjoe

ekeyqr said:


> Which hotel in Dubai does EK put up candidates at during the assessment/interview"


Premier Inn next to the airport is what they booked for me.


----------



## The Rascal

uglykidjoe said:


> Premier Inn next to the airport is what they booked for me.


Grief they've gone downhill, they booked me into Emirates Towers.


----------



## sb03

lollypop123 said:


> What is the salary that they offered you. I have an assessment for the same position tomorrow at EK and hence wanted to know. Think Business Support Officer would be the same..


Hello! Wanted to check to see your assessment went? I'm scheduled to go there in 2 weeks. Any information you can provide would be useful


----------



## sb03

Ebin13 said:


> hello friends,
> 
> This forum has been quite intersting one,,i have been invited to dubai for assesment for an role within there IT wing.i had my skype interview a month back,,,can some one help me out on what is the process for for the assesment day
> 
> thanks


Hello - I was wondering if went through with the assessment day and if you can provide any feedback on how it went? Thanks!


----------



## sb03

vildadalen said:


> What kind of information do you need to know? and for what position is it? Feel free to send PM if you don't feel comfortable to submit these details here.


@Vildadalen I'm preparing for the assessment day for a Performance Development Specialist position and all of your posts have been super helpful in preparing. Do you have any input on what type of ppt presentation they are looking for, or does it vary greatly across positions? Thanks!


----------



## sb03

vibhory2j said:


> Hello,
> 
> First Telephonic interview on 11th September
> Second Telephonic interview on 2nd October
> Assessment and Interview on 21st October
> 
> Could you please tell what is the expected salary for grade 8?
> 
> Thanks
> Vibhor


Hi Vibhor, do you mind providing some details around how the assessment portion of the interview went? Did they have you create a powerpoint? If so, what were they looking for? Thanks so much in advance for any insight you can provide!


----------



## ekeyqr

This might be a dumb question...but are there any Americans that work for Emirates? Either in corporate HQ or on the flights? Haven't seen many...except for a pilot here and there.


----------



## ladydi14

*EK Business Planning & Development*

@suzimack, I realize this was while back but I was hoping if you had further details into process I've been picked up for assessment in about a week your area is similar or at least more related to post I applied for than cabin crew so question is to details for presentation on what just random topic, time allotted, resources, etc? How do you think it is assessed, based on what? For group present, I imagine it's relative to how react or interact with TEAM or something else? again what or how do you think group is assessed? For Role play, please give more insight if you recall, topic, or what given scenario? and final to interview, I imagine they delve further into your CV background experiences?

I know its all rather ambiguous process I guess I am getting the nervous nellies going into unknown lol and Congrats on post and thank you for info 
lane:





suzimack said:


> Yes I got the job. I'm in IT as a Business Analyst.
> The assessment day is quite unusual, at least in my experience (which admittedly is limited, having been with my previous company for 14 years). I was told to report at 10, was put into a room for an hour and told I had to prepare a presentation ( they supplied the topic - relevant to the job applied for) . I was given access to PowerPoint to prepare slides, but no Internet. I then had an hour to myself, and cane back to a awaiting room full of other people! I was called out as part if a group of four, and we were taken to a room in front of a panel, given a situation scenario and given 10 minutes as s group to decide what we would do. We then had to explain to the panel our decision and why!!!
> I should explain that I knew nothing about any if these people, and had never net them before! When we all sat outside after this, I discovered they were all here for sales jobs, baring little relation to mine!!
> After more waiting the 2 men in the group were called (separately) into a room, and told they were unsuccessful!
> I was asked into another room, and given a role play scenario, with 10 minutes to prepare. After the role play ended, I was told I was successful, and would be coming back for an interview the next day!
> On leaving, I discovered the other lady in my 'group' had also been unsuccessful, and told not to come back the next day!!
> All in all it was a very long, very strange day, and I'm really not sure what they were looking for!
> Oh and if you do get through, expect a couple of hours of psychometric tests too!!


----------



## ladydi14

@ekeygr 
I'm American hopefully get picked up through next phase on14th I'll be attending assessment at EK Corporate
lol Ive just replied to another post @suzimack trying to get more feedback into the assessment scenario for non cabin crew, of the 3 posts I applied I have shortlisted to Business Planning and Development (basically PMP junior post) 

any insights? ty kindly 
lane:



ekeyqr said:


> This might be a dumb question...but are there any Americans that work for Emirates? Either in corporate HQ or on the flights? Haven't seen many...except for a pilot here and there.


----------



## faaris

ekeyqr said:


> This might be a dumb question...but are there any Americans that work for Emirates? Either in corporate HQ or on the flights? Haven't seen many...except for a pilot here and there.


I think there are...about 1000....more or less...of which aprox 65% are crew/capt/fo and the rest in corporate HQ or other related jobs tied with Emirates.


----------



## farhanhassan4

*Cutomer Service professional status*

I got a assessment call for the position of customer service professional on 3rd may 2015 in Emirates dubai head quarters. I got through all the rounds so they called me for the final round on 4th may 2015. In the final round the Hr said me that i will be getting a reply within 2 weeks saying that i got selected or not. But today its more than a month and i haven't got any reply, my submission status says ' Interview completed '. Is there anyone who is facing this same issue? /snip/


----------



## LDA

Hi all,

I have been reading through this topic for the last couple of hours as I have a Skype interview on Tuesday for an IT role.
This topic has some interesting info but I was wondering if any of you perhaps have some IT/Skype Interview specific tips for me as I would really like to succeed/know what to expect/prepare for.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DubaiResident

Asking this question on behalf of a friend who got selected for cabin crew and will be joining later this year. The medical insurance they will be provided is Category C. Does anyone know the basics of that policy? 

I have got Category D, and it means I can get free treatment and medicines if I visit one of the approved hospitals. It's direct billing, so need for claiming reimbursements.

Any idea about Category C?


----------



## chishtisb

farhanhassan4 said:


> I got a assessment call for the position of customer service professional on 3rd may 2015 in Emirates dubai head quarters. I got through all the rounds so they called me for the final round on 4th may 2015. In the final round the Hr said me that i will be getting a reply within 2 weeks saying that i got selected or not. But today its more than a month and i haven't got any reply, my submission status says ' Interview completed '. Is there anyone who is facing this same issue? /snip/


Dear we are also same problem since Jan 2015. and only got two calls but no any results only wait wait wait pray pray pray. what will be the results no one knows only Allah knows.


----------



## Jgemin

ladydi14 said:


> @ekeygr
> I'm American hopefully get picked up through next phase on14th I'll be attending assessment at EK Corporate
> lol Ive just replied to another post @suzimack trying to get more feedback into the assessment scenario for non cabin crew, of the 3 posts I applied I have shortlisted to Business Planning and Development (basically PMP junior post)
> 
> any insights? ty kindly
> lane:


Basically, the assessment is different for specific positions and grades, but as a general line:

Group Discussion: Probably related to your field of expertise. Try and discuss the topic openly and listen carefully. I reckon in your case it has to do with operational research and how to approach different markets. use the theory/experience you have picked up from your current/past positions.

Presentation: Same as above. Either you are able to make something out of the data sets or information given-or not. Either way, have a intro, middle, an end with conclusions and recommendations. Tops 20 min and expect to receive questions. The heavier your role (ie grade), the more explicit they will go into the subject.

Pyschometrics: Try to google cut-e.com. That should give you a basic idea.

Personality test: Most likely as other personality test. Answer truthfully and you should be ok. You will discuss this with the shrink anyway.

Good luck and do not forget to bring sunscreen. It is scorching out here.


----------



## summerlee707

*Working for Emirates in Dubai Salary??*

Hi everyone 

I'm just wondering if anyone works for Emirates in Dubai and works in the Customer service sector ?

If you do how much is the monthly salary ? and does it come with any additional perks?

I'm from New Zealand looking to move to Dubai and have an extensive background in Customer Service, Sales and Administration.


----------



## imac

there is a whole thread just a few posts down that is pretty much dedicated to talking about nothing but this...


----------



## pamela0810

Hi Summerlee, I have moved your thread to the Emirates thread as there are plenty of people here who can contribute and hopefully help.


----------



## hime26

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here. I received an email recently for customer service professional position. I'm a bit nervous about the exam. Reading previous post, some says the test are for grammar, math, essay, ticketing, diff scenarios? Is this still the same? Pls let me know for those people who recently had the assessment. Thank you ?


----------



## ekeyqr

Could someone explain the flight benefits? What defines family? Just wife and kids, or is it also parents? Are there any flight benefits for friends?


----------



## Jgemin

ekeyqr said:


> Could someone explain the flight benefits? What defines family? Just wife and kids, or is it also parents? Are there any flight benefits for friends?


I am not sure if this is relevant for all grades, but as far as I understood, the ID50/90 Tickets are for yourself, your spouse, kids, parents and any siblings. You also get 15 AD Tickets per year to give to friends and distant relatives. Mind you, I think there is a difference in the conditions as far as being confirmed and sub-loaded (stand-by).

Hope this helps and if someone can correct/amend me, please do so.


----------



## DubaiResident

Jgemin said:


> I am not sure if this is relevant for all grades, but as far as I understood, the ID50/90 Tickets are for yourself, your spouse, kids, parents and any siblings. You also get 15 AD Tickets per year to give to friends and distant relatives. Mind you, I think there is a difference in the conditions as far as being confirmed and sub-loaded (stand-by).
> 
> Hope this helps and if someone can correct/amend me, please do so.


Yea, you are right. 'Family' includes parents, siblings, wife and children. 

'Employee' gets unlimited number of ID50 and ID90, annually.

'Family' gets 2xID90 and unlimited ID50 each, annually.

'Friends' get 15 tickets annually. They can be anyone, distant relatives, friends, enemies or any stranger off the street.

Difference in tickets:
ID50 is half the fare plus tax. Can be booked and travelled just like any full-paying normal customer.

ID90 is 10% of the fare plus tax. Cannot be booked before travel. Can travel only if there are empty seats on the flight, 60 minutes before departure. 

In both cases, there are no concession in taxes. You have to pay them in full. ID50 and ID90 is now known by other names, but the idea is the same.

Then there other tickets you earn depending on how long you have served as an employee. I think it starts after 3 years of service.


----------



## EK7

Summerlee,

Currently, I believe the 'Customer Service Professional' (Grade 4) position pays AED3633 plus a housing allowance of AED1790 plus medical insurance. Hours are on a 24/7 shift basis. You will be required to put in 42 hours/week (5days/week). Overtime hours will be paid accordingly. Possible locations are DWC Al Maktoum International, DXB Dubai International, or at the Global Contact Centre. At the moment I believe they have a vacancy for Contact Centre Operations Officer. Check it out on the Careers site.


----------



## expat_UAE

LDA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading through this topic for the last couple of hours as I have a Skype interview on Tuesday for an IT role.
> This topic has some interesting info but I was wondering if any of you perhaps have some IT/Skype Interview specific tips for me as I would really like to succeed/know what to expect/prepare for.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi LDA !

How went your skype interview ?
I will have mine next week also for an IT position.
Could you provide me info about that ? 
(sorry I wasn't able to send you a private message)

regards


----------



## naresh.bhatia

Hello, 

I have applied for EK 08 grade as controller and my status shows "application under review'.
Does this mean i would be called in for interview? Can anyone share their past experience on the time process ?

Thanks


----------



## naresh.bhatia

suman_e said:


> Hi, does anyone know what is the current Grade 8 salary? also do they give housing to all employees or only certain employees?



suman i believe its between 15k to 18k max. did u got thru interview?
pls let me know as my application for ek08 says: application under review.
duno when would they call me next..

thnx


----------



## naresh.bhatia

suman_e said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am invited for a job interview next week for a grade 8 role (i think so) in Emirates Airlines - Dubai. its not a manager post but sort of a controller role.
> 
> I would like to know what kind of salary can i expect? I am an Indian with 9 years of work experience. The expected work ex is almost 50% to what i current have. But as i am an indian with already low base salary as per indian standards, i am worried about my package.
> 
> Can someone please help me what should i expect and how is EK to work with?
> 
> Also, what is the difference between Grade 8 and Grade 9.
> 
> thanks,
> Suman


Suman - as i know ek 09 is defiantly better as you get huge house allowance, medical insurance for family, business class ticket, school allowance for kids, able to sponser your parents and family...

grade 8 is better as well but not sure if all benefits are offered from above. 

Pls let me know did you got the ek 08 job ? hw was the process?


----------



## suman_e

Hi, 

They first conducted skype interview with the HR mamager and two managers from the hiring department. It went for 10 minutes and was job fitment based - asked me question related to my current and previous job.

Within a week i got a revert that I am shortlisted for further round and was invited to dubai.

The assessment day was pretty lengthy - as mentioned by other folks in different posts. 

It started with psychmetric tests, followed by Group discussion and then presentation.

After presentation, they shortlisted 5 of us from the group of 12 candidates. All of us had applied for the same role.

Interview was about 40minutes. They were really nice and listening. Now I am waiting for the results 

The role is grade 8.

Except for the sponsorship and business class flying, all of the above benefits are there. However the range will differ from grade to grade. Incase you know the basic salary range of grade 8 then do let me know.

Suman


----------



## chishtisb

EK7 said:


> Summerlee,
> 
> Currently, I believe the 'Customer Service Professional' (Grade 4) position pays AED3633 plus a housing allowance of AED1790 plus medical insurance. Hours are on a 24/7 shift basis. You will be required to put in 42 hours/week (5days/week). Overtime hours will be paid accordingly. Possible locations are DWC Al Maktoum International, DXB Dubai International, or at the Global Contact Centre. At the moment I believe they have a vacancy for Contact Centre Operations Officer. Check it out on the Careers site.


Dear EK7 have you any information regarding the interviews/assessments held in january and people are still hold? they have taken interviews and tests and status is interview completed but still no response and all are on hold?


----------



## emadhn

Hi,

I had my psychometric assessment and interview on the 14-15th of April and I'm still waiting for the golden call. Its been 2 months now...

Is there still a chance that I will be successful, or does it look dim?


----------



## suman_e

sb03 said:


> @Vildadalen I'm preparing for the assessment day for a Performance Development Specialist position and all of your posts have been super helpful in preparing. Do you have any input on what type of ppt presentation they are looking for, or does it vary greatly across positions? Thanks!


@sb03: This might help you as I have been through the assessment 10 days back. The presentation topic (in my opinion) will be given to you and you need to work basis the information provided. Post which, you will be given 10 minutes to present. Accordingly to me, all the rounds in assessment are taken into considering when arriving to the final round.

All the best. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## suman_e

naresh.bhatia said:


> suman i believe its between 15k to 18k max. did u got thru interview?
> pls let me know as my application for ek08 says: application under review.
> duno when would they call me next..
> 
> thnx


I was shortlisted for the interview and waiting to hear on their final decision.


----------



## suman_e

emadhn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my psychometric assessment and interview on the 14-15th of April and I'm still waiting for the golden call. Its been 2 months now...
> 
> Is there still a chance that I will be successful, or does it look dim?


What role did you apply for?


----------



## suman_e

naresh.bhatia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for EK 08 grade as controller and my status shows "application under review'.
> Does this mean i would be called in for interview? Can anyone share their past experience on the time process ?
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure if the 'under review' status necessarily means that one will be called for an interview - as in past, i had such status multiple times but no update later. Now this is my opinion and I wouldn't want to discourage you. I recommend you to stay positive and wait to hear more from the team.

The process is that once you are shortlisted for an initial review basis your application, the HR will email you and schedule a skype interview. If you clear the skype interview, you will be invited to dubai for the assessment.


----------



## suman_e

emadhn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my psychometric assessment and interview on the 14-15th of April and I'm still waiting for the golden call. Its been 2 months now...
> 
> Is there still a chance that I will be successful, or does it look dim?


Hi, could you please share what role did you apply? how did your interview go and what is your current online application status?


----------



## suman_e

Skype interview last for 10 minutes. It revolves mostly around your current and previous job.

So just be yourself!


----------



## suman_e

sb03 said:


> Hi Vibhor, do you mind providing some details around how the assessment portion of the interview went? Did they have you create a powerpoint? If so, what were they looking for? Thanks so much in advance for any insight you can provide!


Hi Sb03,

Would you know what grade is Programme Development Specialist role. As you have been invited to Dubai, they would have already shared the grade with you.

Suman


----------



## expat_UAE

*ek09*

hi all

I know that salary is a sensitive topic but could anyone provide the info for an ek09 grade.

It would help

regards,


----------



## emadhn

suman_e said:


> emadhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I had my psychometric assessment and interview on the 14-15th of April and I'm still waiting for the golden call. Its been 2 months now...
> 
> Is there still a chance that I will be successful, or does it look dim?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please share what role did you apply? how did your interview go and what is your current online application status?
Click to expand...

Its a EK 08 grade, specialist role. I believe the interview went very well.

The online application status is bizarelly still 'interview scheduled'


----------



## Jgemin

emadhn said:


> Its a EK 08 grade, specialist role. I believe the interview went very well.
> 
> The online application status is bizarelly still 'interview scheduled'


Where there more applicants with you for the final interview? Did HR give you an indication when they would contact you?

I am not sure which department you are applying for, but in my honest opinion, 2 months is a seriously long time, I would have followed up by now. Do you have the personal contact of your HR specialist? He/She would be able to shed some light, even if the position is delayed or something. 

I would not be watching your on-line status too much, it seems to have no to little bearing on what exactly is going on.

Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jgemin

expat_UAE said:


> hi all
> 
> I know that salary is a sensitive topic but could anyone provide the info for an ek09 grade.
> 
> It would help
> 
> regards,


It really all depends on which department and expertise you bring. EK09 is an managerial role, so I would look up what your peers in the global markets are doing. it could be anything from a range to 18 - 24K AED. Some might be higher than that some might be lower, in any case, you have not specified which department or unit you fall under, so that makes it hard to give a decent estimate on what the range for you would be. 

But if it was me and they offered you the standard terms & conditions for a grade 9, I would just keep the current GROSS salary I am making and try to top it with an extra bit which is entirely depending on your lifestyle and future outlook. I guess you would need to check what the cost of living is for your standards in Dubai.

Hope this helps.


----------



## suman_e

@emadhn: did you check with the HR? I feel that two months is a long time. So you should check with them if you havent done already.


----------



## emadhn

Jgemin said:


> emadhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a EK 08 grade, specialist role. I believe the interview went very well.
> 
> The online application status is bizarelly still 'interview scheduled'
> 
> 
> 
> Where there more applicants with you for the final interview? Did HR give you an indication when they would contact you?
> 
> I am not sure which department you are applying for, but in my honest opinion, 2 months is a seriously long time, I would have followed up by now. Do you have the personal contact of your HR specialist? He/She would be able to shed some light, even if the position is delayed or something.
> 
> I would not be watching your on-line status too much, it seems to have no to little bearing on what exactly is going on.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

To my knowledge, i wqs the only applicant during the psychometric, presentation and interview. 

Ive emailed HR twice, but no reply from them. 

It's very bizarre and disappointing not to be contacted with an offer or rejection for such a long time.


----------



## emadhn

And right after the interview, the HR lady told me that I'll be contacted within 2-3 weeks


----------



## Jgemin

emadhn said:


> To my knowledge, i wqs the only applicant during the psychometric, presentation and interview.
> 
> Ive emailed HR twice, but no reply from them.
> 
> It's very bizarre and disappointing not to be contacted with an offer or rejection for such a long time.


Jeez, that really does suck. Sometimes things fall through the cracks and we can not do much about it. In any case, I would just take it as an "rejection" and stop wasting your time on hoping something comes through. If they are taken you serious, they would already contacted/replied by now.

Try to focus on either new positions with EK or somewhere else.


----------



## suman_e

What is the job tittle you have applied for if you can share ? Could you share how was ur interview experience and ppt experience in a bit detail?


----------



## suman_e

@jgemin: Hi, would you know what is the basic salary of grade 8 (range perse). Will HR ask the candidate to quote the expectation or throw an offer directly? Any idea?


----------



## Jgemin

suman_e said:


> @jgemin: Hi, would you know what is the basic salary of grade 8 (range perse). Will HR ask the candidate to quote the expectation or throw an offer directly? Any idea?


First of all, I am definitely not the expert to this matter and my guess is as good as anyone else on this forum, but I reckon it is round 'n about the 18K - 19K AED monthly. 

The grade system has more to do with the allowances rather than the basic pay. If you are good enough you can try to ask for more. However, I think you could check what on average someone from that position in that sector gets paid -or if you are comfortably now with your current salary at your current employer- ,then you could compare it to the cost of living in Dubai and if it is enough to get more or less the same standards/lifestyle. 

Yes, HR will normally ask for an salary expectation. I would give an quotation in a range you think you want to be at. Obviously it will be higher than you are earning now and maybe mention it is always negotiable. I gave mine to them and that is because I think it is better to open and upfront about rather than wait it all out and start negotiating at the end of it when they proposed an "offer", but that is just my opinion.


----------



## suman_e

Thanks a lot. What role did you apply for and did you take the job?


----------



## Jgemin

suman_e said:


> Thanks a lot. What role did you apply for and did you take the job?


I applied for an grade 9 role within the finance department. I have an skype interview coming up next week. So, still have a loooonnnggg way to go before even thinking about an offer..


----------



## suman_e

All the best!


----------



## expat_UAE

Jgemin said:


> It really all depends on which department and expertise you bring. EK09 is an managerial role, so I would look up what your peers in the global markets are doing. it could be anything from a range to 18 - 24K AED. Some might be higher than that some might be lower, in any case, you have not specified which department or unit you fall under, so that makes it hard to give a decent estimate on what the range for you would be.
> 
> But if it was me and they offered you the standard terms & conditions for a grade 9, I would just keep the current GROSS salary I am making and try to top it with an extra bit which is entirely depending on your lifestyle and future outlook. I guess you would need to check what the cost of living is for your standards in Dubai.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for your answer.
I still didn't apply online yet, I had a contact with a headhunter.
It's for a Senior Business Analyst role.

Should I apply online to get a better package ?


----------



## Jgemin

expat_UAE said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> I still didn't apply online yet, I had a contact with a headhunter.
> It's for a Senior Business Analyst role.
> 
> Should I apply online to get a better package ?


I am assuming you mean a third-party headhunter?

Well, I think applying directly is always better than with an headhunter in between. I am not saying it is always worse, but I just had some awkward experiences with headhunters before... hence I chose always to try directly first and if needed go through headhunters. It just feels better to me.

The advantage of applying on-line is that you get all the information straight from the horse's mouth. Although, you need to be short-listed to at least get a chance to hear what is being offered. 

The "disadvantage" of applying on-line is that it takes really a long time before you hear anything, if anything at all. A decent thing is that they normally will only keep 6 weeks as an maximum time-frame. After that, you can consider yourself unsuccessful and move on.


----------



## expat_UAE

Jgemin said:


> I am assuming you mean .....


thanks.

What about the salary I can expect for a grade 9 position as a SBA ?


----------



## Singar

Hi - i have done the interview back in Feb 2015. Status showing Interview completed. I received email as well saying they managed to fill the position so I'm on hold till the position open again. Anyone have this kind experience? How long should i wait? Thx.

Singar


----------



## farhanhassan4

chishtisb said:


> Dear we are also same problem since Jan 2015. and only got two calls but no any results only wait wait wait pray pray pray. what will be the results no one knows only Allah knows.


Thank you for your reply my friend.
Can you please tell me when was your interview conducted?
Are you in uae right now?


----------



## suman_e

Singar said:


> Hi - i have done the interview back in Feb 2015. Status showing Interview completed. I received email as well saying they managed to fill the position so I'm on hold till the position open again. Anyone have this kind experience? How long should i wait? Thx.
> 
> Singar


Hi, if they have filled the position, i guess you should start looking at other open positions in EK.


----------



## farhanhassan4

Singar said:


> Hi - i have done the interview back in Feb 2015. Status showing Interview completed. I received email as well saying they managed to fill the position so I'm on hold till the position open again. Anyone have this kind experience? How long should i wait? Thx.
> 
> Singar


For which position you gave interview for?


----------



## Singar

farhanhassan4 said:


> For which position you gave interview for?


For planning in engineering dept.


----------



## Jgemin

expat_UAE said:


> thanks.
> 
> What about the salary I can expect for a grade 9 position as a SBA ?


I truly do not have an solid answer for that, but somewhere between 18 - 24K monthly would be my best guess.


----------



## ekeyqr

DubaiResident said:


> Yea, you are right. 'Family' includes parents, siblings, wife and children.
> 
> 'Employee' gets unlimited number of ID50 and ID90, annually.
> 
> 'Family' gets 2xID90 and unlimited ID50 each, annually.
> 
> 'Friends' get 15 tickets annually. They can be anyone, distant relatives, friends, enemies or any stranger off the street.
> 
> Difference in tickets:
> ID50 is half the fare plus tax. Can be booked and travelled just like any full-paying normal customer.
> 
> ID90 is 10% of the fare plus tax. Cannot be booked before travel. Can travel only if there are empty seats on the flight, 60 minutes before departure.
> 
> In both cases, there are no concession in taxes. You have to pay them in full. ID50 and ID90 is now known by other names, but the idea is the same.
> 
> Then there other tickets you earn depending on how long you have served as an employee. I think it starts after 3 years of service.


Are the 15 tickets for friends 90% off as well?


----------



## expat_UAE

Jgemin said:


> I truly do not have an solid answer for that, but somewhere between 18 - 24K monthly would be my best guess.


thanks Jgemin


----------



## sb03

Grade 08



suman_e said:


> Hi Sb03,
> 
> Would you know what grade is Programme Development Specialist role. As you have been invited to Dubai, they would have already shared the grade with you.
> 
> Suman


----------



## suman_e

How did your assessment go?


----------



## lollipopreative

Hi by any chance does anyone on here have any tips on negotiating with Emirates? Any thoughts on how much room there is on an initial offer?

Thanks


----------



## lollipopreative

also is annual leave paid on top of the regular salary?


----------



## arvin_19

*Customer Service Professional*

Hello all!

Hey guys! hope all is well! I have been following this thread since the beginning and Now its time I break the silence! I attended the interview for customer service professional on the 30th april and on the 13th May I received the similar email as most of you got.. ' you have been shortlisted but no vacancy yet' I have been counting since then and its now 47 days been passed and yet no call or email :\ I really hope That I hear something good and soon as I really want to quit my present job and move as its trash! I feel motivated when I see threads here from members who are in similar positions and waiting .. so hope this wait is worth the wait!


----------



## expat_UAE

Jgemin said:


> I applied for an grade 9 role within the finance department. I have an skype interview coming up next week. So, still have a loooonnnggg way to go before even thinking about an offer..


Hi Jgemin,

any news about your Skype interview ? everything went well?


----------



## Jgemin

expat_UAE said:


> Hi Jgemin,
> 
> any news about your Skype interview ? everything went well?


Thank you so much for asking. I had the interview today.

Yes, it went well. That's what I think at least. It was relatively short for about 20 - 25 minutes. The panel included the HR specialist and the Line Manager of the department. Firstly, I had to briefly explain what I am currently doing and what I have done in the past, then they asked if I understood the job description and what the connections are with my current level of expertise. Also had to highlight what I thought would be the challenges. Then some very short questions about certain systems I had mentioned on my CV. After that it came to close with some questions about whether I was married, kids and the most interesting as usual: the salary expectation and what I currently earn now. I just put up an higher range than I am earning now. Around the 20-21K mark. Excluded housing and the other benefits associated with grade 9. Although I am very aware that it might work against me, the reason for the high range was that my wife-in the worst case scenario-will not work. I just am always a bit frank about these things. :cool2:

Anyhow, they seem to just take note and said that they will come back to me at the end of next week. 

Do you think it was wrong for me to give those figures? I am just wondering now. :confused2:... Oh well, no guts, no glory.


----------



## expat_UAE

Jgemin said:


> Thank you so much for asking. I had the interview today.
> 
> Yes, it went well. That's what I think at least. It was relatively short for about 20 - 25 minutes....


Well happy to hear.

I think you did good since you are still in the average with 20-21K but I don't the pay scale ...

hope you will get news soon and will be able to fly to dubai !

Now don't think too much about that and take rest


----------



## ekeyqr

How much does Emirates pay attention to health-related issues for corporate positions?


----------



## BedouGirl

ekeyqr said:


> How much does Emirates pay attention to health-related issues for corporate positions?


I knew a senior aircraft maintenance engineer who had a full medical in his home country before coming out here and, if I remember correctly, had another medical check-up here.


----------



## ekeyqr

BedouGirl said:


> I knew a senior aircraft maintenance engineer who had a full medical in his home country before coming out here and, if I remember correctly, had another medical check-up here.


Interesting. What would be considered a disqualifying healthcare issue?


----------



## arvin_19

*Customer Service Professional*

Hello!

Hope you guys doing good! I'm following this thread since the beginning and now I'm going to speak out!  I had my customer service assessment on 29th April 2015 and my FI the following day 30th. Everything went well as the interviewer asked me several question based on situation and in the end she made me sign a map which states the location where I might be based.I also handed over my full length,cv,pp size as well.I remember she telling me that I have a higher chance of getting into the contact centre which is known as Customer Service and sales agents. On 13th may,I received an email where most of us got that says ' you have been shortlisted to the next stage of the process' now its 18th june and 48 days passed since my interview and no news yet.. I really hope I get through as the wait has been too long already. Any idea how long would it take from here?


----------



## BedouGirl

ekeyqr said:


> Interesting. What would be considered a disqualifying healthcare issue?


No idea, sorry. But this does indicate they pay a fair amount of attention to employing staff who are, seemingly, fairly healthy


----------



## leanne alexander

hi everyone
this site is just amazing i love reading every tiny detail that people give about emirates
working for Emirates is my dream and alwsys has been .. I currently reside in India and i just completed my Degree  I'm about to do a course in airline and airport management its a 1year course after which I plan on applying for a position in Emirates for ground staff *finger crossed* hopefully i should get through ...
Is their anyone who could give me tips on how to make my application stand out in a way that they would call me for an interview ? and also do they give accomodation for ground staff?? how much will be my starting salary ?? I know its alot of questions but I am desperate to get into this airline its my dream  since my course is a 1 year course how soon should i apply for a post ?
If anyone is able to help me out i'd be very greatful :*  
thank you


----------



## expat_UAE

Hi all,

A tricky question :
Is it possible for muslims to wear dishdasha (gandoura) at work or not ?

Is it only for emiratis ?


----------



## ekeyqr

Will they reject corporate employee candidates (non pilot or cabin crew) for a history of mild mental illness like anxiety and depression)?


----------



## Jgemin

ekeyqr said:


> Will they reject corporate employee candidates (non pilot or cabin crew) for a history of mild mental illness like anxiety and depression)?


Well, that depends what you consider "mild". It is a very interpretative suggestion and if it has an serious impact on you performing your duties/task correctly then any company would have doubts in hiring you. Not just EK. 

I would just apply anyway, because if you do not try, you never will know. But that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## leanne alexander

ekeyqr said:


> Will they reject corporate employee candidates (non pilot or cabin crew) for a history of mild mental illness like anxiety and depression)?


when your aprking at an airport/airline you need to be of complete sound mind and body because your dealing with lots of people on a daily basis and most customers tend to get angry and rude and no matter what happens you need to stay calm and focused. i'd suggest you get yourself in a good place and free your mind from anything that upsets you and then when you are strong enough apply for the job  
i wish u the best of luck


----------



## expat_UAE

Jgemin said:


> Thank you so much for asking. I had the interview today.
> 
> Yes, it went well.....


Hi Jgemin,

Any news from your phone interview ?

When are you planned to fly to Dubai ?


----------



## Jgemin

expat_UAE said:


> Hi Jgemin,
> 
> Any news from your phone interview ?
> 
> When are you planned to fly to Dubai ?


Yeah, I am selected for the assessment at EKHQ and will fly out on the 30th of Jun. Assesment is on 01-02 of July and as far as I understood, you have to make it through day 1 in order to be selected for day 2. They must really have a need for someone. Else I do not believe it would go this fast. I am stacking up now on information and some preparation for the role. Let the games begin... lane:

To be continued...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## leanne alexander

Jgemin said:


> Yeah, I am selected for the assessment at EKHQ and will fly out on the 30th of Jun. Assesment is on 01-02 of July and as far as I understood, you have to make it through day 1 in order to be selected for day 2. They must really have a need for someone. Else I do not believe it would go this fast. I am stacking up now on information and some preparation for the role. Let the games begin... lane:
> 
> To be continued...:fingerscrossed:


hello 
what position have u applied for ?


----------



## Jgemin

leanne alexander said:


> hello
> what position have u applied for ?


It is an finance & procurement managerial position on grade 9 level.
Job content and benefits looked good on paper.


----------



## leanne alexander

Jgemin said:


> It is an finance & procurement managerial position on grade 9 level.
> Job content and benefits looked good on paper.


ohh thats awesome .. congrats on getting thru


----------



## leanne alexander

Jgemin said:


> It is an finance & procurement managerial position on grade 9 level.
> Job content and benefits looked good on paper.


i'm hoping to get into customer service with dnata/emirates  hope i do get a chance to work with emirates its an amazing airline


----------



## Jgemin

leanne alexander said:


> i'm hoping to get into customer service with dnata/emirates  hope i do get a chance to work with emirates its an amazing airline


Thank you for the support. It is very kind of you. I still have a long way to go, though.

I am sure you will get an position and if I am not mistaken, you still are going to follow a course in aviation management, correct? That should help to at least show on paper you have the knowledge. I reckon you could already apply if you wanted, but I would focus on finishing the study first. One step at the time.

Another question of your was whether there is some way to stand out. I guess that is dependable on so many factors, so I would suggest just to focus on building a clean CV and one that shows interest/experience in the fields you want to apply for. Take your time and build up an "patient"-attitude.


----------



## leanne alexander

Jgemin said:


> Thank you for the support. It is very kind of you. I still have a long way to go, though.
> 
> I am sure you will get an position and if I am not mistaken, you still are going to follow a course in aviation management, correct? That should help to at least show on paper you have the knowledge. I reckon you could already apply if you wanted, but I would focus on finishing the study first. One step at the time.
> 
> Another question of your was whether there is some way to stand out. I guess that is dependable on so many factors, so I would suggest just to focus on building a clean CV and one that shows interest/experience in the fields you want to apply for. Take your time and build up an "patient"-attitude.


how very sweet of u thank u so much  and yes i havnt applied as yet i'm waiting to finish my course and then apply .. thank u once again for replying back  good luck with ur application process and please let me know if you get through it all


----------



## dipeshbhatt

hello everyone.

it was nice reading the threads i received email regarding opg for reservation/sales agent and i am shortlisted and called for online English test and there after interview. i wanted to ask how does this online english test goes...


----------



## ekeyqr

Does EK pay for the costs of flight/unaccompanied cargo when leaving the company?


----------



## gooyam

Hi mate, what was the final basic that you settled on?



thefutureisemirates said:


> Hi bundesrepublik,
> The Skype interview flowed well, included the following questions:
> 
> Reason for applying
> Going through CV
> Skills you'll bring to the role
> 
> Best of luck mate


----------



## Mani888

I applied for a Financial Manager position at Emirates Airlines -

I had done a Skye Interview back in March ,

I was then invited to Dubai for Assessments and Final Interview - 
I did that on the 19th May 2015

Would they Update my Status on the Career Portal ?

On the Career Portal it still says " Application Under Review "
Will this change to " Unsuccessful " if I don't get it ?

Regards,
Mani


----------



## jimet

Hello

Can anybody help me to understand what is difference ( salary , benefits , package as this position base out of UAE) of REGIONAL ACCOUNTING MANAGER and Regional Finance and Administration Manager


----------



## leanneandrewleanne

Mani888 said:


> I applied for a Financial Manager position at Emirates Airlines -
> 
> I had done a Skye Interview back in March ,
> 
> I was then invited to Dubai for Assessments and Final Interview -
> I did that on the 19th May 2015
> 
> Would they Update my Status on the Career Portal ?
> 
> On the Career Portal it still says " Application Under Review "
> Will this change to " Unsuccessful " if I don't get it ?



Hi Mani888,

Did you hear back after your final interview?

Can you please elaborate on the assessments and final interview?


----------



## Jgemin

jimet said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anybody help me to understand what is difference ( salary , benefits , package as this position base out of UAE) of REGIONAL ACCOUNTING MANAGER and Regional Finance and Administration Manager


I think there is no difference in grade as both in my opinion would sound like a grade 9. Therefore secondary benefits and allowances would be the same. As for the base salary, I reckon it also would be in the same ranges, but it depends on your previous expertise, current market environment and ability to negotiate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jgemin

Mani888 said:


> I applied for a Financial Manager position at Emirates Airlines -
> 
> I had done a Skye Interview back in March ,
> 
> I was then invited to Dubai for Assessments and Final Interview -
> I did that on the 19th May 2015
> 
> Would they Update my Status on the Career Portal ?
> 
> On the Career Portal it still says " Application Under Review "
> Will this change to " Unsuccessful " if I don't get it ?
> 
> Regards,
> Mani


Mani,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I think you are unsuccessful. If they would offer you something, they would not take this long for a managerial position. I would either re-apply or move on to another position.
Good luck!

Jgemin


----------



## leanneandrewleanne

Jgemin said:


> Yeah, I am selected for the assessment at EKHQ and will fly out on the 30th of Jun. Assesment is on 01-02 of July and as far as I understood, you have to make it through day 1 in order to be selected for day 2. They must really have a need for someone. Else I do not believe it would go this fast. I am stacking up now on information and some preparation for the role. Let the games begin... lane:
> 
> To be continued...:fingerscrossed:


Hi Jgemin,

Thanks for the information.

1. How long did EK take to get back to you after the telephone interview?
2. Did they send you an email inviting you to Dubai for the assessment?
3. Would you mind sharing more details on the presentation, group discussion and interview for the role you applied?

Hope you will get an offer from EK. Good luck!

Thanks!


----------



## Rid_13

I wanted to have some information concerning the emirates recruitment process for airport services. I had an interview about 5 weeks ago at the emirates hq and i passed all the 3 interviews. They told me that they will contact me soon. After a few days i received an email telling me that it was unsucessful. So i went to the hq to inquire about that. They told me that it was a system error and that everyone got this email. They will soon contact me for the next step but they never contact me. Each time im going there, they r telling me next week they will contact me. Anybody can help on that please? Should i wait or should i find another job in the mean time?


----------



## The Rascal

Rid_13 said:


> I wanted to have some information concerning the emirates recruitment process for airport services. I had an interview about 5 weeks ago at the emirates hq and i passed all the 3 interviews. They told me that they will contact me soon. After a few days i received an email telling me that it was unsucessful. So i went to the hq to inquire about that. They told me that it was a system error and that everyone got this email. They will soon contact me for the next step but they never contact me. Each time im going there, they r telling me next week they will contact me. Anybody can help on that please? Should i wait or should i find another job in the mean time?


Look for a job, the person who told you that just didn't want to tell you it was a fail.


----------



## Rid_13

Thanks for the reply.. i was thinking of that too but i went there again today and ask someone from hr he told me to wait because im already selected. I have a friend who work in emirates, he checked on the staff system and my name was there as a staff for airport services and it was active. Thats why i am confused


----------



## The Rascal

He could go on the staff system and find someone who has not yet been employed, been offered a position, accepted it and yet has been given a staff number? Really?


----------



## Rid_13

Yeah he even screenshot it and sent it to me and it was active.


----------



## LDA

expat_UAE said:


> Hi LDA !
> 
> How went your skype interview ?
> I will have mine next week also for an IT position.
> Could you provide me info about that ?
> (sorry I wasn't able to send you a private message)
> 
> regards


Sorry for the very late reply. It went quite well.
I have been invited to Dubai for an assessment and interview(s). Have read this topic extensively but am still very open for any advice any of you could give me


----------



## Here i am

Hi all,

I'm in a situation where I accepted a job offer (verbally - have not signed anything or seen the detailed contract) only a few days ago but am now expecting a counteroffer from another company by Wednesday this week. I know this company is looking to pay 6k more per month in salary.

Does anybody have any thoughts on reneging on a verbal acceptance four or five days after verbally accepting it. My belief is it's fine, other than the obvious burning of bridges/relationships.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## The Rascal

A verbal contract isn't worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## Here i am

The Rascal said:


> A verbal contract isn't worth the paper it's written on.


My thoughts exactly Rascal.
I suppose the only issue is if Emirates has sent away for a visa? I have provided my passport copy and photos.

I know there are other instances where this question has been answered but all responses appreciated - especially anybody within emirates recruitment or in employment law (such a thing here??)


----------



## The Rascal

No issue at all, they haven't formally offered you a position and you haven't formally accepted it.

Get the other job with more cash is that is what you want.


----------



## arvin_19

Rid_13 said:


> Yeah he even screenshot it and sent it to me and it was active.


Well I guess, Its a good news then. Stay Positive! they could call you soon! But my situation is way agonising I must say! I attended the same interview for customer service professional on the 30th April and then on 13th May I received an email saying I have been shortlisted to the next stage but there is no vacancies at the moment. From then it has been a waiting game! It has been now 73 days since then and haven't heard anything yet! My friend received the same email and he got the call just two weeks after and now he is completing almost 9 months working in Ek T3.My friends are telling that some wait for a month, two or even 4 months to get some news. And well few don't receive anything at all even after receiving that mail... few of them. I hope I don't fall into that few. Maybe It is the holiday period now and during Ramadan its slow and can expect some info after Eid.


----------



## expat_UAE

LDA said:


> Sorry for the very late reply. It went quite well.
> I have been invited to Dubai for an assessment and interview(s). Have read this topic extensively but am still very open for any advice any of you could give me


No problem. I will go to Dubai next week for assessment so I cannot give you any feedback ... I reckon other people here can give you (us) infos about it.

regards


----------



## zee27

I received a call in November to be precise on Nov 7 which I verbally accepted for the contact centre position and someone was supposed to get in touch with me in two weeks 8 monts later nothing. Safe to say I have lost hope here


----------



## Jgemin

leanneandrewleanne said:


> Hi Jgemin,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> 1. How long did EK take to get back to you after the telephone interview?
> 2. Did they send you an email inviting you to Dubai for the assessment?
> 3. Would you mind sharing more details on the presentation, group discussion and interview for the role you applied?
> 
> Hope you will get an offer from EK. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Leanne,

1. Exactly 1 week on after the skype interview, I got an e-mail with an invitation for the 2-day assessment.
2. Yes, see above.
3. See below. Hope you can bear the long post.

EK fly me in with an Business Class seat and it was good to see how to product is. Nothing to say there, except very impressive and professional for a laymen like me.

Assessment: 
Day 1: Met with all the applicants for the role. There were five of us in total. 2 internal candidates and 3 external (including me). We were taking into the room with desktop computers and we had 1 hour time to prepare a presentation with the data given. You could do anything you wanted as long as your story was coherent and sensible. Also, do brush up on your MS Office skills. I was selected to present 2nd to the coordinator and line manager. They ask you some question regarding the conclusions and actions you presented. I think it is to see if you are able to logically come to a conclusion. After that, we had to take place in the waiting area. The coordinator came out and all five had to come along to another room and where told that this would be a group discussion set-up. Present in the room was the line manager, the coordinator and another line manager, who I would be working close with. The group discussion contained an topic which was related to the job. Obviously, the idea is to come up with an solid conclusion and one of the candidates needed to present this to the panel. Main takeaway here was to participate and at least get your voice heard. If you feel someone is taking too much floor-time, kindly interrupt and present your statement. I am somewhat introvert by nature, so it was hard for me to just call out and interrupt. Anyhow, after the discussion, we were told to wait outside and we would be called in to hear if we were invited to the second day. I was invited and was allowed to go on the "tour", where EK shows the company accommodation(villa and apartment), clinic, and a school (if you have any kids). Then back to the hotel to get a good night rest.

Later that evening, I received an invitation by e-mail to complete the on-line psychometric questionnaire. Not really hard, there are no right or wrong answers. I just completed it and send it off.

Day 2: Had to be early at EKHQ for the other psychometric tests. I have met up with 1 other candidate who also got through. Anyhow, these tests were more competency based and showed in my case if I was logical, could recognize patterns and have good numerical reasoning. After this, I was guided to an psychologist, who then went through the results and questioned me about some observations found in the tests. The tests and report of the psychologist is used to understand you are not a nut-job She passed them on to the hiring panel. 
After that, me and the other candidate were told we had a final interview with the panel. It is basically the last segment of the assessment and to me it was pretty brutal, every detail from my CV was discussed and also what I would think about the job challenges, moving to Dubai, etc. I was in front of 3 people and that was a bit intimidating, but not too much. They told me that I would get an e-mail or call if I was successful in a week or 2. If I am unsuccessful, i would get an generated e-mail.

After that, you will go back to the hotel and prepare to fly home. 

To finish it all off, I wanted to tell that I have gotten a offer and after negotiations have accepted the offer. Now I am starting up with the joining formalities and will have to pass those as well, to make the offer valid. Mind you, I have not resigned from my current employer as there is still a slight chance I will not make it through(I do not think I will get rejected based on my history, but you never know...). EK also has stated NOT to resign until your joining formalities are sorted.

Anyhow, good luck to you, leanne and all of you running for an spot in EK. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## expat_UAE

Jgemin said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> 1. Exactly 1 week on after the skype interview....


Congrats Jgemin !


----------



## leanne alexander

hello  
i just wanted to know how to write a cv .. i've written a basic cv and its nothing to good . I know its all about presentation and knowledge and thats how you get selected to attend an interview, is there anyone here who can guide me as to how to write a really good cv (what order, what to mention,presentation, color ) .. any bit of info will be really helpful . thanks alot


----------



## leanneandrewleanne

Jgemin said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> 1. Exactly 1 week on after the skype interview, I got an e-mail with an invitation for the 2-day assessment.
> 2. Yes, see above.
> 3. See below. Hope you can bear the long post.
> 
> EK fly me in with an Business Class seat and it was good to see how to product is. Nothing to say there, except very impressive and professional for a laymen like me.
> 
> Assessment:
> Day 1: Met with all the applicants for the role. There were five of us in total. 2 internal candidates and 3 external (including me). We were taking into the room with desktop computers and we had 1 hour time to prepare a presentation with the data given. You could do anything you wanted as long as your story was coherent and sensible. Also, do brush up on your MS Office skills. I was selected to present 2nd to the coordinator and line manager. They ask you some question regarding the conclusions and actions you presented. I think it is to see if you are able to logically come to a conclusion. After that, we had to take place in the waiting area. The coordinator came out and all five had to come along to another room and where told that this would be a group discussion set-up. Present in the room was the line manager, the coordinator and another line manager, who I would be working close with. The group discussion contained an topic which was related to the job. Obviously, the idea is to come up with an solid conclusion and one of the candidates needed to present this to the panel. Main takeaway here was to participate and at least get your voice heard. If you feel someone is taking too much floor-time, kindly interrupt and present your statement. I am somewhat introvert by nature, so it was hard for me to just call out and interrupt. Anyhow, after the discussion, we were told to wait outside and we would be called in to hear if we were invited to the second day. I was invited and was allowed to go on the "tour", where EK shows the company accommodation(villa and apartment), clinic, and a school (if you have any kids). Then back to the hotel to get a good night rest.
> 
> Later that evening, I received an invitation by e-mail to complete the on-line psychometric questionnaire. Not really hard, there are no right or wrong answers. I just completed it and send it off.
> 
> Day 2: Had to be early at EKHQ for the other psychometric tests. I have met up with 1 other candidate who also got through. Anyhow, these tests were more competency based and showed in my case if I was logical, could recognize patterns and have good numerical reasoning. After this, I was guided to an psychologist, who then went through the results and questioned me about some observations found in the tests. The tests and report of the psychologist is used to understand you are not a nut-job She passed them on to the hiring panel.
> After that, me and the other candidate were told we had a final interview with the panel. It is basically the last segment of the assessment and to me it was pretty brutal, every detail from my CV was discussed and also what I would think about the job challenges, moving to Dubai, etc. I was in front of 3 people and that was a bit intimidating, but not too much. They told me that I would get an e-mail or call if I was successful in a week or 2. If I am unsuccessful, i would get an generated e-mail.
> 
> After that, you will go back to the hotel and prepare to fly home.
> 
> To finish it all off, I wanted to tell that I have gotten a offer and after negotiations have accepted the offer. Now I am starting up with the joining formalities and will have to pass those as well, to make the offer valid. Mind you, I have not resigned from my current employer as there is still a slight chance I will not make it through(I do not think I will get rejected based on my history, but you never know...). EK also has stated NOT to resign until your joining formalities are sorted.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to you, leanne and all of you running for an spot in EK.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.



Thanks a lot Jgemin, appreciate all the details. It has been 12 days since my telephone interview and I have not heard anything back :-(.

Thanks again for taking the time and good luck with the new job, extremely happy for you!


----------



## Jgemin

To everyone here on the forum,

For what it is worth, I wanted to express my sincere gratitude to all of you. There is so much valuable information in this thread (and the other threads), which helped me to prepare properly for the whole EK process. 

Besides, the information regarding the cost-of-living in Dubai is really good and gives a good perspective on living in Dubai. Obviously, the those experiences are always personal and you have to do a large amount of research yourself, but thanks to you guys, I at least had some extra views to complete the picture.

Many thanks once again, and please do keep the information coming.

Cheerio!


----------



## leanne alexander

suprafromhell said:


> yes sir, go ahead and ask, send me a PM, or ask me any sorts of questions u like, I work there


could you help me by telling me how to write a cv to apply for emirates . i would love some insight as to how to write and present a cv so that they may utleast consider my application .


----------



## arvin_19

zee27 said:


> I received a call in November to be precise on Nov 7 which I verbally accepted for the contact centre position and someone was supposed to get in touch with me in two weeks 8 monts later nothing. Safe to say I have lost hope here


8 months? and you haven't heard anything yet? after the phone call? I haven't heard anything yet despite receiving you have been shortlisted email. 2 months and 14 days have been passed to be precise since my interview. my hopes are beginning to diminish slowly. somehow hanging on.


----------



## Paeadox

Hi everyone I just attended thr Customer Service Profesional assessment day last July 12, 2015 but I have not received any email or phone call yet. How long do I have to wait to know if I passed or not?


----------



## kvijay

Hello Everyone,

I attended FI in EKHQ on 24th June for the position ' Cargo Systems Officer'. I am still yet to get any response from EK on the interview results. Is it getting delayed because of Ramadan season? or should I consider no answer from EK means 'did not clear the FI' and move on. Please let me know.

Awaiting your response


----------



## arvin_19

Paeadox said:


> Hi everyone I just attended thr Customer Service Profesional assessment day last July 12, 2015 but I have not received any email or phone call yet. How long do I have to wait to know if I passed or not?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello!! well it depends, If you have attended on the 12th,then you have to wait for their email to say if you have been shortlisted or not. That takes around two weeks to receive. I received an email saying that I have shortlisted but no vacancies and haven't heard anything since. Just waiting.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## omar92

I took a look at the current vacancies on the Emirates recruitment portal, and it seems that there are no entry-level jobs (except for maybe UAE nationals). Am I correct or am I missing something? I'd have thought that they would have a 'fresh grad' programs with people with 0-3 years experience like many companies do.


----------



## scattman72

Hi 

I also have been offered 2 opportunities in Dubai with emirates / Dnata at grades 6 or 7
I've been doing some research into renting and cost of living and would be traveling alone until I'm settled into my role. I would like some advise on what areas can make sufficiant savings,

I would prefer my own accomadation could i live on and save and have a home visits every couple of months on 15.066 AED per month i also get 5,100 per month accomadation allowance 
and 485 AED transport allowance + Category B Medical. 
Total : 20,651 AED per month.
Is this possible ?

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## faaris

*Answer*

Hi 

I also have been offered 2 opportunities in Dubai with emirates / Dnata at grades 6 or 7
*
There is a big difference between Grades 6 and 7 in terms of salary/benefits. From what I read bellow most likely its a grade 7 position.*

I've been doing some research into renting and cost of living and would be traveling alone until I'm settled into my role. I would like some advise on what areas can make sufficiant savings.

*Where are you going to work?
The main airport in Dubai, the HQ (which is close by the main airport) or in the other airport outside Dubai in Jabal Ali?*

I would prefer my own accomadation could i live on and save and have a home visits every couple of months on 15.066 AED per month i also get 5,100 per month accomadation allowance 
and 485 AED transport allowance + Category B Medical. 
Total : 20,651 AED per month.
Is this possible ?

*From the flag listed in your profile, if its safe to say you are comming from UK, so it might be a little tricky, but it depends on your lifestyle. Depends on your level of comfort.
To go to an extreme, there are people who live in Dubai with EUR100, EUR 500, EUR 5000 per month. Yes, they all live here, but their level of comfort is different.
For renting a 2 bedroom, 1 bathroom nice apartment in the city Center you can pay even AED 7.000 - AED 10.000 (aprox EUR 1.500 - EUR 2000)

For AED 5,100 I think you can share (yes, share) one bedroom in a 2 bedroom apartment in the city center.

If you are choosing other areas (you can be close to both airports but not neccesarly in the city, but close to the airports by staying outside the city or close to the border line, AED 5,100 will be almost enough to rent a place of your own)*

Any help would be appreciated 

*For any other questions, don't hesitate to PM.

Have a good one*


----------



## leanne alexander

omar92 said:


> I took a look at the current vacancies on the Emirates recruitment portal, and it seems that there are no entry-level jobs (except for maybe UAE nationals). Am I correct or am I missing something? I'd have thought that they would have a 'fresh grad' programs with people with 0-3 years experience like many companies do.


they do have certain entry level positions avaiable. In the "keywords" space type the words "no experience" and a few job vacancies should pop up on your screen  good luck


----------



## VarunV

arvin_19 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hey guys! hope all is well! I have been following this thread since the beginning and Now its time I break the silence! I attended the interview for customer service professional on the 30th april and on the 13th May I received the similar email as most of you got.. ' you have been shortlisted but no vacancy yet' I have been counting since then and its now 47 days been passed and yet no call or email :\ I really hope That I hear something good and soon as I really want to quit my present job and move as its trash! I feel motivated when I see threads here from members who are in similar positions and waiting .. so hope this wait is worth the wait!


Hello,
I had also received the same email after about 1 week of my assessment day, did you hear from them yet? Also do you know if they have any more interviews after this for which I should be prepared?

Thanks


----------



## VarunV

I had an assessment day for which there was an initial written test which was had an essay and a few questions, they mention to be careful about the grammar and spelling. Later on there was a online test also (on a computer), it had listening and fill in the blanks (to check your grammar mainly); all multiple choice questions.


----------



## leanneandrewleanne

Hi Guys,

I applied for a EK job and I was interviewed (telephone) on 2nd of July by the hiring manager and HR. The interview lasted for about 25 mins and at the end I was told the following:
- They ill get back to me within 2 weeks (by 16th of July)
- Remuneration will be discussed by HR when they let me know of the next round.

I have not heard anything from EK yet. I am just wondering if they would have moved on or if the process had been delayed due to EID holidays. My online status still says application under review.

Questions:
- Do they get back to the candidate within the time frame normally? If that's the case, I have not made it to the next round :-(
- Do they update the online status as soon as they make a decision?

Please help me out of you know the answer to any of my questions.

Thanks!


----------



## VarunV

Usually if they say the time frame you will hear from they successful or not, keep an eye on your email since they might inform you anytime. I got an email from them just before EID. My application status after "under review" was "interview completed". 

All the best.


----------



## leanneandrewleanne

VarunV said:


> Usually if they say the time frame you will hear from they successful or not, keep an eye on your email since they might inform you anytime. I got an email from them just before EID. My application status after "under review" was "interview completed".
> 
> All the best.


Thanks VarunV. I hope I will hear from them soon or a change in online status.

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## VarunV

Hello I got an email like you got a few years back from EK saying they will contact me when a position comes up. Could you please tell me if you finally heard from them , was all the waiting leading to a positive thing?

Thanks


----------



## Faizas

Well to start off m not sure if I should give out details but hey what's there to lose its a forum for discussion ... So I am from Pakistan and 33 and like three months in Dubai and looking for a job but so far no luck and I must admit that m a little frustrated over the fact that with all the experience and language benefit m still looking for a job.

Daily routine applying online every night almost all night ... Been out for interviews but nothing more than 2k and its not enough actually a little offensive :/ applied in hotels and dnata emirates looks promising now so anyone on this?

Oh and one more thing my experience includes small jobs in sales Qatar and highest and prestigious jobs like pak air force and lecturer in a police academy. I need a guidance on how to apply where to apply and what to expect ... 

Thanks


----------



## arvin_19

VarunV said:


> Hello,
> I had also received the same email after about 1 week of my assessment day, did you hear from them yet? Also do you know if they have any more interviews after this for which I should be prepared?
> 
> Thanks


Hello!

Finally I received a call ! They Said I have been shortlisted for Customer Sales and Service Agent. She added that Someone would call me this week for the process. I also checked my portal and my status has changed from Interview completed to Joining formalities in progress  Its all about patience I guess. I waited for 2 and half months after my FI.


----------



## gary2244

Hi mani, can you advise what topics were covered in the presentation you had to do as partof the Assessment for the Finance Manager Role, What other things does the assessment include?


----------



## gary2244

Hi Can anyone shed any light on what topics were covered in the presentation for the Finance Manager Role?


----------



## leanneandrewleanne

gary2244 said:


> Hi Can anyone shed any light on what topics were covered in the presentation for the Finance Manager Role?


Hi Gary2244,
I am just wondering if you heard back from EK regarding the Finance Manager - Management Accounts role? I have not :-( 

Please let me know.

Good luck if you are going for the assessment at the end of July! 



Thanks!


----------



## gary2244

Yes I did get a call from HR but am still awaiting dates to be confirmed by HR, Did you have a initial interview on the phone?


----------



## leanneandrewleanne

gary2244 said:


> Yes I did get a call from HR but am still awaiting dates to be confirmed by HR, Did you have a initial interview on the phone?


Yes, I had a telephone interview but have not heard anything. When did you have your phone interview?


----------



## Soni13

Hello everyone i am indian girl looking for job in dubai i have done diploma in electronics & comm engg then i went to uk for study and i done bussiness managment from london now i want to apply for job can you advise me please can i apply from india and then get visa ? Where to start i can speak in english please advice thanks


----------



## shikoh

*emirates assessment for csreps on july29*

hi guys ,I recently got an invite from emirates for an interview for customer service reps in their offices. the tricky part is that I will be arriving in Dubai a month later. Who can I contact in order to book a Skype interview??your response would be much appreciated.


----------



## Trotbag

*jobs on emirates website*

Hi, 

im looking for a job at Emirates and I am interested to know what the salary and benefits are for certain positions. I am looking at a job on there currently as an Engineering Repairs officer. 

I currently have a BEng (Hons) degree and 9 years experience at Rolls Royce as an engineer and earn around 45k-50k. however if I were to move I would be bringing with me a wife and two 5 year olds so i need to discover what this sort of job is likely to offer regarding house school and salary.

Any help or advice would be much appretiated.


----------



## Alba12

Any body on hold for technician or mechanic job at emirates engineering since long time ??


----------



## ngo

shikoh said:


> hi guys ,I recently got an invite from emirates for an interview for customer service reps in their offices. the tricky part is that I will be arriving in Dubai a month later. Who can I contact in order to book a Skype interview??your response would be much appreciated.


so they invite you to dubai for the interview?


----------



## ngo

Faizas said:


> Well to start off m not sure if I should give out details but hey what's there to lose its a forum for discussion ... So I am from Pakistan and 33 and like three months in Dubai and looking for a job but so far no luck and I must admit that m a little frustrated over the fact that with all the experience and language benefit m still looking for a job.
> 
> Daily routine applying online every night almost all night ... Been out for interviews but nothing more than 2k and its not enough actually a little offensive :/ applied in hotels and dnata emirates looks promising now so anyone on this?
> 
> Oh and one more thing my experience includes small jobs in sales Qatar and highest and prestigious jobs like pak air force and lecturer in a police academy. I need a guidance on how to apply where to apply and what to expect ...
> 
> Thanks



come back to Canada if you can..if its not working


----------



## Jgemin

Trotbag said:


> Hi,
> 
> im looking for a job at Emirates and I am interested to know what the salary and benefits are for certain positions. I am looking at a job on there currently as an Engineering Repairs officer.
> 
> I currently have a BEng (Hons) degree and 9 years experience at Rolls Royce as an engineer and earn around 45k-50k. however if I were to move I would be bringing with me a wife and two 5 year olds so i need to discover what this sort of job is likely to offer regarding house school and salary.
> 
> Any help or advice would be much appretiated.


Hey Trotbag,

I think that you would need to be looking more at engineering specialist jobs(for instance a reliability engineer) or manager titles as those are considered a higher grade and get better coverage on medical, school and other allowances. With all due respect, I think the compensation that comes with the repairs officers title will be miles away from your expectation. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## saravanank

I am an M.E printing and packaging engineer and UG mechanical engineer
I am very interesting to work in printing field. Can have the details?


----------



## Jegantorres

Hi everyone 
did anyone got invitation for assessment day on August 5th?


----------



## lollipopreative

Hi all, I just wanted to pop back in here and thank you all for your help. I have been through the whole process now and will be moving in 4 weeks. Your advice and sharing of your experience was very helpful for me as I have no experience with salaries etc in Dubai.


----------



## daudali

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I declined the offer proposal from EK via middle agency...
> I planned a position of Solutions Design Manager for 35.000 AED per month (negotiated with the agent) and few days later coming back with a counterproposal (after discussing with EK) for being Business Analyst @ 29.000 AED.
> 
> I declined the offer  as I am currently holding a position as Solution Manager managing BAs and the salary seems low compared to what I earn + benefits (I will have to pay for School, Health Insurance for the family, higher rental cost, no pension, no bonus, no profit share, no life insurance...)
> 
> Would it be better to contact directly EK? I received advice that it is really difficult to join EK without the help of agents / middle agency.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Abu Anas,

Are you in Dubai now or still in Munich ? Were you interviewed by emirates? I have an interview lined up for the sale role i.e Solution Design Manager in Dubai next week and was wondering if you can help?

please help

Regards,
Ali


----------



## IQ2012

*Grade 9 role*



daudali said:


> Hi Abu Anas,
> 
> Are you in Dubai now or still in Munich ? Were you interviewed by emirates? I have an interview lined up for the sale role i.e Solution Design Manager in Dubai next week and was wondering if you can help?
> 
> please help
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


Hi

I interviewed with emirates in June for a Grade 9 role (different position to SDM role which you are going for) but thought I'd give you an overview.

- Interview Process

Initial 20min skype interview with hiring manager and HR

Then invited to attend the Assessment Centre:

1st day - Psychometric testing 
2nd day - preparation of Case Study and interview

Before the Assessment day, I was given a link to a website that specialises in psychometric tests so you can practice as well as a link to complete a personality test.

On the 1st day I only had 1 Psychometric test to undertake but also met someone from Corporate Psychology to go over my personality test.

On the 2nd day I was given a Case Study and 90 mins to prepare a power point presentation (no more than 7-8 slides long). I was then expected to talk through the presentation as well as answer any further interview questions. 


- Salary range (I have read the thread but not sure the most recent salary range in emirates) 

Can't say for your particular position

- Anything else which anyone think will be useful. 

Overall I found it to be a 2 day gruelling process but good experience. You really need to mentally prepare yourself to expect anything.

Hope that helps


----------



## daudali

Thanks a lot for that. This helps a lot. Did you manage to get the offer and how many candidates where involved?

Does anyone else know what the most recent salary range is for Grade 9 position. Also just to give you my background I have 10+ years UK/US/European experience and I am a British national. 

look forward to hear from you. 

Regards,
A


----------



## IQ2012

daudali said:


> Thanks a lot for that. This helps a lot. Did you manage to get the offer and how many candidates where involved?
> 
> Does anyone else know what the most recent salary range is for Grade 9 position. Also just to give you my background I have 10+ years UK/US/European experience and I am a British national.
> 
> look forward to hear from you.
> 
> Regards,
> A


It was between myself and another candidate and they got the offer  
But as they say there is more than one way to skin a cat and the experience was invaluable


----------



## gooyam

I interviewed for a similar role too, is there anything else you'd like to know?



daudali said:


> Thanks a lot for that. This helps a lot. Did you manage to get the offer and how many candidates where involved?
> 
> Does anyone else know what the most recent salary range is for Grade 9 position. Also just to give you my background I have 10+ years UK/US/European experience and I am a British national.
> 
> look forward to hear from you.
> 
> Regards,
> A


----------



## daudali

gooyam said:


> I interviewed for a similar role too, is there anything else you'd like to know?


Hi gooyam,

Thanks for your reply. If you can help on any/all of the following than that would be great. 


- Psychometric testing - What to expect, any practice test you recommend? There are various kinds on internet but not sure what exactly emirates test on. 
- Likely questions - Any questions/hints/tips you can give here which you experienced? 
- Salary range - If you have interviewed recently you may have an idea of Grade 9/This position Salary range 
- Did you get an offer? if yes, have you already joined Emirates ? How it is like to work there? 
- Anything else which anyone think will be useful. 

Regards,
A


----------



## ytk210

Hi everyone,

I would soon be attending an interview with EK for a grade 9 role. As I am not familiar with the Business culture in Dubai, can anyone advise what would be an appropriate attire for the interview? Would suit and tie be required, or just normal working shirt, pants and maybe tie be enough?


----------



## The Rascal

It's an interview, what do you think?

Turn up in ripped jeans and a T shirt if you want to....


----------



## ytk210

Well.... If you have read my question properly, you would know that's not what I meant...
Just to share from experience, interview in Japan and HongKong, a suit and tie is a must. However, in Singapore, usually a working shirt, pants and a tie is more than appropriate. There is a difference in culture


----------



## BedouGirl

ytk210 said:


> Well.... If you have read my question properly, you would know that's not what I meant... Just to share from experience, interview in Japan and HongKong, a suit and tie is a must. However, in Singapore, usually a working shirt, pants and a tie is more than appropriate. There is a difference in culture


If in doubt, always go for the conservative option  - well, that's what I'd say anyway.


----------



## ngo

The Rascal said:


> It's an interview, what do you think?
> 
> Turn up in ripped jeans and a T shirt if you want to....


still sarcastic


----------



## NjxNA

ytk210 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would soon be attending an interview with EK for a grade 9 role. As I am not familiar with the Business culture in Dubai, can anyone advise what would be an appropriate attire for the interview? Would suit and tie be required, or just normal working shirt, pants and maybe tie be enough?


Strictly Formal Business Attire.


----------



## milesflyer

Hi Folks, I've been sending online applications to Emirates/Dnata from here in Singapore, hoping to shift to the airline industry from a telco, and working as a business analyst. Moving to Dubai the soonest is my mission but failed to receive any heads-up after multiple applications sent since early this year.

Could there be any CV format that's suitable for Dubai applications? Out of desperation, I even mentioned in my cover letter that I'm more than willing to fly to Dubai even at my own expense to sit down with the good hiring folks and let them know how I'm passionate about working for Emirates.

Cheers


----------



## leanne alexander

milesflyer said:


> Hi Folks, I've been sending online applications to Emirates/Dnata from here in Singapore, hoping to shift to the airline industry from a telco, and working as a business analyst. Moving to Dubai the soonest is my mission but failed to receive any heads-up after multiple applications sent since early this year.
> 
> Could there be any CV format that's suitable for Dubai applications? Out of desperation, I even mentioned in my cover letter that I'm more than willing to fly to Dubai even at my own expense to sit down with the good hiring folks and let them know how I'm passionate about working for Emirates.
> 
> Cheers


hey 
Just wanted to let u know that Im in the same situation as you  ive been trying for a long time  ive applied for so many posts but i dint get anything as yet.. anyways just wanted to tell u to keep trying  Dont give up (thats what i keep telling myself  ).. Good luck and let me know if youdo hear from them 
lane:


----------



## genetxt

Hi Mark,

were u hired by Emirates? Did they offer you a part or full time? I need to know, because I just had an interview last week and in my online status it says Joining Formalities in Progress but its in Part time position. I prefer full time if they have. Thanks a lot


----------



## genetxt

Hi Marc,

Were you hired in EK? Is it part time or Full time? I just had an interview last week and now i checked my online status it says JFIP but its for part time position. I prefer full time if ever. Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## genetxt

Hi Mark,

were u hired by Emirates? Did they offer you a part or full time? I need to know, because I just had an interview last week and in my online status it says Joining Formalities in Progress but its in Part time position. I prefer full time if they have. Thanks a lot



cruz_marcko said:


> Omg! I was in the metro when emirates called me to congratulate me about my application on oct 27 for customer service . She said I will be for terminal 2. And not to resign yet from my job and wait after 2 weeks for a call. But not sure though if its for part time or full time. Coz it seems that she is saying part time.


----------



## omenir

gooyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been quoted 20k as the max basic, 13.5k housing, 1.3k travel for a grade 9 role. I saw in this thread that someone else was offered 27k basic for a grade 10 role. Do you think its possible to negotiate the 20k basic upto 25k?
> 
> Thanks...


Hi there

I am searching for EK09 (grade 9) salary range, and wonder if you could negotiate to increase your salary range ? can you share your experience ? how much his the norm for grade 9 ?


----------



## aleixel

Jgemin said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> 1. Exactly 1 week on after the skype interview, I got an e-mail with an invitation for the 2-day assessment.
> 2. Yes, see above.
> 3. See below. Hope you can bear the long post.
> 
> EK fly me in with an Business Class seat and it was good to see how to product is. Nothing to say there, except very impressive and professional for a laymen like me.
> 
> Assessment:
> Day 1: Met with all the applicants for the role. There were five of us in total. 2 internal candidates and 3 external (including me). We were taking into the room with desktop computers and we had 1 hour time to prepare a presentation with the data given. You could do anything you wanted as long as your story was coherent and sensible. Also, do brush up on your MS Office skills. I was selected to present 2nd to the coordinator and line manager. They ask you some question regarding the conclusions and actions you presented. I think it is to see if you are able to logically come to a conclusion. After that, we had to take place in the waiting area. The coordinator came out and all five had to come along to another room and where told that this would be a group discussion set-up. Present in the room was the line manager, the coordinator and another line manager, who I would be working close with. The group discussion contained an topic which was related to the job. Obviously, the idea is to come up with an solid conclusion and one of the candidates needed to present this to the panel. Main takeaway here was to participate and at least get your voice heard. If you feel someone is taking too much floor-time, kindly interrupt and present your statement. I am somewhat introvert by nature, so it was hard for me to just call out and interrupt. Anyhow, after the discussion, we were told to wait outside and we would be called in to hear if we were invited to the second day. I was invited and was allowed to go on the "tour", where EK shows the company accommodation(villa and apartment), clinic, and a school (if you have any kids). Then back to the hotel to get a good night rest.
> 
> Later that evening, I received an invitation by e-mail to complete the on-line psychometric questionnaire. Not really hard, there are no right or wrong answers. I just completed it and send it off.
> 
> Day 2: Had to be early at EKHQ for the other psychometric tests. I have met up with 1 other candidate who also got through. Anyhow, these tests were more competency based and showed in my case if I was logical, could recognize patterns and have good numerical reasoning. After this, I was guided to an psychologist, who then went through the results and questioned me about some observations found in the tests. The tests and report of the psychologist is used to understand you are not a nut-job She passed them on to the hiring panel.
> After that, me and the other candidate were told we had a final interview with the panel. It is basically the last segment of the assessment and to me it was pretty brutal, every detail from my CV was discussed and also what I would think about the job challenges, moving to Dubai, etc. I was in front of 3 people and that was a bit intimidating, but not too much. They told me that I would get an e-mail or call if I was successful in a week or 2. If I am unsuccessful, i would get an generated e-mail.
> 
> After that, you will go back to the hotel and prepare to fly home.
> 
> To finish it all off, I wanted to tell that I have gotten a offer and after negotiations have accepted the offer. Now I am starting up with the joining formalities and will have to pass those as well, to make the offer valid. Mind you, I have not resigned from my current employer as there is still a slight chance I will not make it through(I do not think I will get rejected based on my history, but you never know...). EK also has stated NOT to resign until your joining formalities are sorted.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to you, leanne and all of you running for an spot in EK.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.


Congrats Jgemin!!!

Any news about your move in EK and in Dubai? Did you already start with your new job?

Many thanks


----------



## 400058

Jgemin said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> 1. Exactly 1 week on after the skype interview, I got an e-mail with an invitation for the 2-day assessment.
> 2. Yes, see above.
> 3. See below. Hope you can bear the long post.
> 
> EK fly me in with an Business Class seat and it was good to see how to product is. Nothing to say there, except very impressive and professional for a laymen like me.
> 
> Assessment:
> Day 1: Met with all the applicants for the role. There were five of us in total. 2 internal candidates and 3 external (including me). We were taking into the room with desktop computers and we had 1 hour time to prepare a presentation with the data given. You could do anything you wanted as long as your story was coherent and sensible. Also, do brush up on your MS Office skills. I was selected to present 2nd to the coordinator and line manager. They ask you some question regarding the conclusions and actions you presented. I think it is to see if you are able to logically come to a conclusion. After that, we had to take place in the waiting area. The coordinator came out and all five had to come along to another room and where told that this would be a group discussion set-up. Present in the room was the line manager, the coordinator and another line manager, who I would be working close with. The group discussion contained an topic which was related to the job. Obviously, the idea is to come up with an solid conclusion and one of the candidates needed to present this to the panel. Main takeaway here was to participate and at least get your voice heard. If you feel someone is taking too much floor-time, kindly interrupt and present your statement. I am somewhat introvert by nature, so it was hard for me to just call out and interrupt. Anyhow, after the discussion, we were told to wait outside and we would be called in to hear if we were invited to the second day. I was invited and was allowed to go on the "tour", where EK shows the company accommodation(villa and apartment), clinic, and a school (if you have any kids). Then back to the hotel to get a good night rest.
> 
> Later that evening, I received an invitation by e-mail to complete the on-line psychometric questionnaire. Not really hard, there are no right or wrong answers. I just completed it and send it off.
> 
> Day 2: Had to be early at EKHQ for the other psychometric tests. I have met up with 1 other candidate who also got through. Anyhow, these tests were more competency based and showed in my case if I was logical, could recognize patterns and have good numerical reasoning. After this, I was guided to an psychologist, who then went through the results and questioned me about some observations found in the tests. The tests and report of the psychologist is used to understand you are not a nut-job She passed them on to the hiring panel.
> After that, me and the other candidate were told we had a final interview with the panel. It is basically the last segment of the assessment and to me it was pretty brutal, every detail from my CV was discussed and also what I would think about the job challenges, moving to Dubai, etc. I was in front of 3 people and that was a bit intimidating, but not too much. They told me that I would get an e-mail or call if I was successful in a week or 2. If I am unsuccessful, i would get an generated e-mail.
> 
> After that, you will go back to the hotel and prepare to fly home.
> 
> To finish it all off, I wanted to tell that I have gotten a offer and after negotiations have accepted the offer. Now I am starting up with the joining formalities and will have to pass those as well, to make the offer valid. Mind you, I have not resigned from my current employer as there is still a slight chance I will not make it through(I do not think I will get rejected based on my history, but you never know...). EK also has stated NOT to resign until your joining formalities are sorted.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to you, leanne and all of you running for an spot in EK.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.


Hi jgemin
Just wanted to know how much Emirates is ready to negotiate. I have received a verbal offer for a Grade 9 role today


----------



## 400058

lollipopreative said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to pop back in here and thank you all for your help. I have been through the whole process now and will be moving in 4 weeks. Your advice and sharing of your experience was very helpful for me as I have no experience with salaries etc in Dubai.


Hi lollipopreative
What was the time line from receiving offer to actually moving to Dubai


----------



## Jgemin

400058 said:


> Hi jgemin
> Just wanted to know how much Emirates is ready to negotiate. I have received a verbal offer for a Grade 9 role today


Hi 400058,

Well, How much? Depends on the job, urgency for replacement, HR recuiter, etc, etc. There is always room for the negotiation, but it all depends on the circumstances as usual.

So, now it is time for you to bring the balls to the table. Depending how good your people/negotiating skills are, you might get a better"deal" out of it. All I know is that you better have good arguments to make it stick. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## thewoman

*Skype Interview Scheduled...*

Hello everyone,

I cannot tell you how much this forum has helped me to better understand the hiring process for Emirates Group. Based on all the posts I've seen on here that cover the last few years, it looks like the hiring process hasn't changed. However, I have some questions that I wanted to just double check my answers on and would appreciate the help!

I was contacted regarding a Grade 9 HR position (I don't wish to post exactly what the role is...just in case) in order to set up a Skype interview set to take place in the next few days. It came of course, with the benefits package and the request for my salary requirements.

At first I thought that the ten minute time-frame was an approximate time that the interview would START, but it looks like that is just how long that Skype interview is supposed to last.

Can anyone tell me what exactly they wish to cover in ten minutes? I'm assuming they wish to see if I'm well spoken and can communicate clearly, but I'm curious as to what they're looking to identify in ten minutes that would lead to a decision of me moving forward.

Also, with regards to those two assessment days that take place in Dubai, are the tests simply standard psychometric tests to assess communication, leadership, and relationship styles or is it more of those logic and verbal reasoning tests (similar to the LSAT)? 

I appreciate all the help I can get here in having a clear idea moving forward.


----------



## Kilack

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. 
1) I applied via online career portal for BA position. after few weeks i got a email mentioning about Skype interview on specific date. and also they requested expecting salary in the same mail and they mentioned if the expecting salary is in with in the negotiable range, they will schedule the Skype interview on mentioned date. still i didn't get any reply even i sent the reply to that mail. and also after sending that reply i got SMS which requested to reply for that mail. now i am got confused whether my reply mail is received or not. any way my interview on next week. still i didnt get any skype request or acknowledge mail from them.

2) and also i would like to know what kind of Skype interview will it be (if anyone has faced please advice.)


----------



## aleixel

Kilack said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum.
> 1) I applied via online career portal for BA position. after few weeks i got a email mentioning about Skype interview on specific date. and also they requested expecting salary in the same mail and they mentioned if the expecting salary is in with in the negotiable range, they will schedule the Skype interview on mentioned date. still i didn't get any reply even i sent the reply to that mail. and also after sending that reply i got SMS which requested to reply for that mail. now i am got confused whether my reply mail is received or not. any way my interview on next week. still i didnt get any skype request or acknowledge mail from them.
> 
> 2) and also i would like to know what kind of Skype interview will it be (if anyone has faced please advice.)


Hello I have also received the email with terms and all the details about the Skype interview (day, time and interviewer name).
I have replied to that email with salary expectation, but I haven't received any acknowledge back..and my skype interview is supposed to happen soon...

Don't know what to think...


----------



## ionic_sydney

I've been offered an EK.09 role with a base of 16,500 and accomodation allowance of 13,500, plus a few extras. Is this on par? It's in the digital team.

Thanks


----------



## Kilack

aleixel said:


> Hello I have also received the email with terms and all the details about the Skype interview (day, time and interviewer name).
> I have replied to that email with salary expectation, but I haven't received any acknowledge back..and my skype interview is supposed to happen soon...
> 
> Don't know what to think...


hello, 
hope you also applied to BA position. 

my interview on Monday. when is yours,

thanks


----------



## evaunwill

Hi Iv got an offer of 11360 aed a month- thats including transport allowance, basic more like 10,000. The role is a T1 engineering position. Can someone give me an idea if this is normal? Seems a little on the low side to me, coming from a managerial level position its less than my current salary at home


----------



## AusAvGeek

Hi thewoman,

Agree with you that this thread has been an incredible source of information!
I had a Skype interview a month ago for a grade 9 role - and true to their word they stuck to the timeframe. It was conducted by the HR manager & line manager who would I ultimately would be reporting into. For me the interview was broken into 3 key parts: 

1. Professional experience - I was asked to provide an overview of my current and previous roles, highlighting key projects / achievements, certifications etc etc. Rather than being a Q&A style session, they requested that I start and they would jump in with any specific questions. Keep in mind that they already have a copy of your CV so I would suggest compiling a 4-5 min spiel touching upon or delving a little deeper into your key projects & achievements.

2. Further insight and info into the role you've applied for - whilst I knew the broader role I was applying for, this gave the line manager an opportunity to briefly explain some of the specifics of the role. Nothing in-depth, but gave me the opportunity to throw in a couple of questions (role, team structure etc).

3. Personal details - marital status & quickly touched upon salary

It was all done in 20 mins!

As for the 2 day assessment, that's what i'm currently researching. I received an email with an invite to the assessment stage in September.

Good luck for the Skype interview!


----------



## AusAvGeek

thewoman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I cannot tell you how much this forum has helped me to better understand the hiring process for Emirates Group. Based on all the posts I've seen on here that cover the last few years, it looks like the hiring process hasn't changed. However, I have some questions that I wanted to just double check my answers on and would appreciate the help!
> 
> I was contacted regarding a Grade 9 HR position (I don't wish to post exactly what the role is...just in case) in order to set up a Skype interview set to take place in the next few days. It came of course, with the benefits package and the request for my salary requirements.
> 
> At first I thought that the ten minute time-frame was an approximate time that the interview would START, but it looks like that is just how long that Skype interview is supposed to last.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what exactly they wish to cover in ten minutes? I'm assuming they wish to see if I'm well spoken and can communicate clearly, but I'm curious as to what they're looking to identify in ten minutes that would lead to a decision of me moving forward.
> 
> Also, with regards to those two assessment days that take place in Dubai, are the tests simply standard psychometric tests to assess communication, leadership, and relationship styles or is it more of those logic and verbal reasoning tests (similar to the LSAT)?
> 
> I appreciate all the help I can get here in having a clear idea moving forward.


Hi thewoman,

Agree with you that this thread has been an incredible source of information!
I had a Skype interview a month ago for a grade 9 role - and true to their word they stuck to the timeframe. It was conducted by the HR manager & line manager who would I ultimately would be reporting into. For me the interview was broken into 3 key parts: 

1. Professional experience - I was asked to provide an overview of my current and previous roles, highlighting key projects / achievements, certifications etc etc. Rather than being a Q&A style session, they requested that I start and they would jump in with any specific questions. Keep in mind that they already have a copy of your CV so I would suggest compiling a 4-5 min spiel touching upon or delving a little deeper into your key projects & achievements.

2. Further insight and info into the role you've applied for - whilst I knew the broader role I was applying for, this gave the line manager an opportunity to briefly explain some of the specifics of the role. Nothing in-depth, but gave me the opportunity to throw in a couple of questions (role, team structure etc).

3. Personal details - marital status & quickly touched upon salary

It was all done in 20 mins!

As for the 2 day assessment, that's what i'm currently researching. I received an email with an invite to the assessment stage in September.

Good luck for the Skype interview!


----------



## AusAvGeek

400058 said:


> Hi jgemin
> Just wanted to know how much Emirates is ready to negotiate. I have received a verbal offer for a Grade 9 role today


Hi 400058,

Congrats on getting an offer! In what department is the role?

I've got my assessment days coming up in September (Grade 9) and interested to know a little more about the presentation component. From reading through the various posts it seems likely to be a case study given to you of which you need to prepare 7-8 pages. Was this the same case with you? Further;
- What was the length of the case study?
- Was it generic content or specific to the area of the role?
- What are they looking for here? Data & statistical analysis? Or translating content into a succinct presentation with a clearly defined outcome?

Any insights are greatly appreciated.

Cheers!
N.


----------



## AusAvGeek

ionic_sydney said:


> I've been offered an EK.09 role with a base of 16,500 and accomodation allowance of 13,500, plus a few extras. Is this on par? It's in the digital team.
> 
> Thanks


Hi ionic_sydney,

Congrats on getting an offer! In what department is the role?

I've got my assessment days coming up in September (Grade 9) and interested to know a little more about the presentation component. From reading through the various posts it seems likely to be a case study given to you of which you need to prepare 7-8 pages. Was this the same case with you? Further;
- What was the length of the case study?
- Was it generic content or specific to the area of the role?
- What are they looking for here? Data & statistical analysis? Or translating content into a succinct presentation with a clearly defined outcome?

Any insights are greatly appreciated.

Cheers!
N.


----------



## thewoman

AusAvGeek said:


> Hi thewoman,
> 
> Agree with you that this thread has been an incredible source of information!
> I had a Skype interview a month ago for a grade 9 role - and true to their word they stuck to the timeframe. It was conducted by the HR manager & line manager who would I ultimately would be reporting into. For me the interview was broken into 3 key parts:
> 
> 1. Professional experience - I was asked to provide an overview of my current and previous roles, highlighting key projects / achievements, certifications etc etc. Rather than being a Q&A style session, they requested that I start and they would jump in with any specific questions. Keep in mind that they already have a copy of your CV so I would suggest compiling a 4-5 min spiel touching upon or delving a little deeper into your key projects & achievements.
> 
> 2. Further insight and info into the role you've applied for - whilst I knew the broader role I was applying for, this gave the line manager an opportunity to briefly explain some of the specifics of the role. Nothing in-depth, but gave me the opportunity to throw in a couple of questions (role, team structure etc).
> 
> 3. Personal details - marital status & quickly touched upon salary
> 
> It was all done in 20 mins!
> 
> As for the 2 day assessment, that's what i'm currently researching. I received an email with an invite to the assessment stage in September.
> 
> Good luck for the Skype interview!


Thank you AusAvGeek!

Apologies for the delay in response to this! For some reason I wasn't alerted to the reply. I really appreciate the breakdown (my Skype interview is in about 9 hours time...2:30a in the morning for me) and I've been overthinking what exactly they could touch upon in such a short period of time.

Congratulations on the getting through to the assessment round! I'm hoping I make it through but concerned on the other end that based on the wide-ranging time-frame people seem to have posted regarding the assessment dates, that it will land in mid-September (and I'll be in UK for a week then and unable to change itinerary).


----------



## AusAvGeek

thewoman said:


> Thank you AusAvGeek!
> 
> Apologies for the delay in response to this! For some reason I wasn't alerted to the reply. I really appreciate the breakdown (my Skype interview is in about 9 hours time...2:30a in the morning for me) and I've been overthinking what exactly they could touch upon in such a short period of time.
> 
> Congratulations on the getting through to the assessment round! I'm hoping I make it through but concerned on the other end that based on the wide-ranging time-frame people seem to have posted regarding the assessment dates, that it will land in mid-September (and I'll be in UK for a week then and unable to change itinerary).


Thanks for your note and best of luck with the Skype interview! What department / grade is it?

I wouldn't stress too much about the assessment dates. My timeline between Skype interview and assessment day will be 6 weeks which seems to be pretty on par with the posts in this thread.


----------



## thewoman

Thanks! I'll report back after it's done (which is in about 3 hours or so).

It's Grade 9 in HR, which is always interesting seeing as how I train leaders in interviewing practices myself!


----------



## thewoman

AusAvGeek said:


> Thanks for your note and best of luck with the Skype interview! What department / grade is it?
> 
> I wouldn't stress too much about the assessment dates. My timeline between Skype interview and assessment day will be 6 weeks which seems to be pretty on par with the posts in this thread.


Thanks! I'll report back after it's done (which is in about 3 hours or so).

It's Grade 9 in HR, which is always interesting seeing as how I train leaders in interviewing practices myself!


----------



## thewoman

Kilack said:


> hello,
> hope you also applied to BA position.
> 
> my interview on Monday. when is yours,
> 
> thanks


I was a little anxious myself when I didn't hear back after having submitted my salary expectations. I followed up with them 48-hours later to confirm they had received it.

They told me not to worry and it would be discussed in the Skype interview. So my assumption is that 'no news is good news' and unless they contact you to cancel the interview, it will still take place.


----------



## Kilack

thewoman said:


> I was a little anxious myself when I didn't hear back after having submitted my salary expectations. I followed up with them 48-hours later to confirm they had received it.
> 
> They told me not to worry and it would be discussed in the Skype interview. So my assumption is that 'no news is good news' and unless they contact you to cancel the interview, it will still take place.


Thanks for the updates, my interview is on tomorrow. did they send skype invitations. i haven't received yet.


----------



## thewoman

Results of 'Skype' Interview (for Grade 9):

Unfortunately for me, I got a phone call about 15 minutes ahead of time letting me know that their Skype wasn't working properly and if it was alright to do it over the phone; I had to adapt quickly. 

Interview was only 11 minutes long and the simplicity of the two questions asked threw me slightly (I think I simply over-prepared and was therefore longwinded and should have been more to-the-point).

Asked why I wished to work for Emirates and move to Dubai and if I had any questions for her (asked her two).

She told me I'd hear back within a week.

Salary did not come up at all (nor did marital status, etc). This part has me particular concerned that it didn't come up at all.

Hoping they take into account that it was the middle of the night for me (which she realised only as she called me and apologised).

It felt really rushed in all honesty and impossible to get a feel for how it went considering lack of face time.


----------



## 400058

AusAvGeek said:


> Hi 400058,
> 
> Congrats on getting an offer! In what department is the role?
> 
> I've got my assessment days coming up in September (Grade 9) and interested to know a little more about the presentation component. From reading through the various posts it seems likely to be a case study given to you of which you need to prepare 7-8 pages. Was this the same case with you? Further;
> - What was the length of the case study?
> - Was it generic content or specific to the area of the role?
> - What are they looking for here? Data & statistical analysis? Or translating content into a succinct presentation with a clearly defined outcome?
> 
> Any insights are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> N.


The presentation was on the area of the role. A scenario was given and we had to prepare a Powerpoint presentation (they gave us 60 mins to prepare). Then we had to present to the Interviewing panel for 15 min. You are expected to do at least 6-7 slides. This is followed by a 5 min Q&A by the panel
I guess they are looking for the ability to prepare a cogent argument and the skill to present to a group of people. No need to go heavy on the data or statistics. More about clearly put together content related to the scenario.


----------



## Stevesolar

400058 said:


> The presentation was on the area of the role. A scenario was given and we had to prepare a Powerpoint presentation (they gave us 60 mins to prepare). Then we had to present to the Interviewing panel for 15 min. You are expected to do at least 6-7 slides. This is followed by a 5 min Q&A by the panel
> I guess they are looking for the ability to prepare a cogent argument and the skill to present to a group of people. No need to go heavy on the data or statistics. More about clearly put together content related to the scenario.


Death by PowerPoint


----------



## AusAvGeek

400058 said:


> The presentation was on the area of the role. A scenario was given and we had to prepare a Powerpoint presentation (they gave us 60 mins to prepare). Then we had to present to the Interviewing panel for 15 min. You are expected to do at least 6-7 slides. This is followed by a 5 min Q&A by the panel
> I guess they are looking for the ability to prepare a cogent argument and the skill to present to a group of people. No need to go heavy on the data or statistics. More about clearly put together content related to the scenario.


Hi 400058,

Many thanks for the info. It's greatly appreciated.

Mind if I ask what department you have applied for? And any progress on you accepting the verbal offer?

Cheers,
N.


----------



## Kilack

thewoman said:


> Results of 'Skype' Interview (for Grade 9):
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I got a phone call about 15 minutes ahead of time letting me know that their Skype wasn't working properly and if it was alright to do it over the phone; I had to adapt quickly.
> 
> Interview was only 11 minutes long and the simplicity of the two questions asked threw me slightly (I think I simply over-prepared and was therefore longwinded and should have been more to-the-point).
> 
> Asked why I wished to work for Emirates and move to Dubai and if I had any questions for her (asked her two).
> 
> She told me I'd hear back within a week.
> 
> Salary did not come up at all (nor did marital status, etc). This part has me particular concerned that it didn't come up at all.
> 
> Hoping they take into account that it was the middle of the night for me (which she realised only as she called me and apologised).
> 
> It felt really rushed in all honesty and impossible to get a feel for how it went considering lack of face time.


My one also same.... got panic in some cases. 11 min interview.


----------



## Jgemin

Kilack said:


> My one also same.... got panic in some cases. 11 min interview.


I can imagine that it was somewhat hectic and uncoherent, but a couple of months ago, I went through the same thing, but I felt it was just about first minute impressions. Not really about the content.

They have already an amount of information from your profile and so it is just a call to make sure you are not some lunatic and give some positive vibes, albeit over a digital channel). Which in my opinion means that you are able to speak clearly, smile and have polite way of dealing with another human being.


----------



## Kilack

Jgemin said:


> I can imagine that it was somewhat hectic and uncoherent, but a couple of months ago, I went through the same thing, but I felt it was just about first minute impressions. Not really about the content.
> 
> They have already an amount of information from your profile and so it is just a call to make sure you are not some lunatic and give some positive vibes, albeit over a digital channel). Which in my opinion means that you are able to speak clearly, smile and have polite way of dealing with another human being.


Hi Jegmin,
thanks for the feedback. as you said it was hectic and uncoherent. i felt that they wanted to finish the interview quickly. two person interviewed me. first they ask about my project experience then asked about challenging situation when i faced during the project time.


----------



## BedouGirl

Please be reminded that posting of personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. Thank you.


----------



## mohammed husain

Will you please post about interview how the take interview what the ask
About some stages in detail please I m going to attend an interview for the same position on 3 sep please help me out.


----------



## mohammed husain

I m short listed for cargo handling assistant I got call for interview I just want some ideas interview how they take English test,presentation and cargo test will you please help me


----------



## thewoman

Jgemin said:


> I can imagine that it was somewhat hectic and uncoherent, but a couple of months ago, I went through the same thing, but I felt it was just about first minute impressions. Not really about the content.
> 
> They have already an amount of information from your profile and so it is just a call to make sure you are not some lunatic and give some positive vibes, albeit over a digital channel). Which in my opinion means that you are able to speak clearly, smile and have polite way of dealing with another human being.


Jgemin,

That does make me feel better. 

I think the challenge was not having the opportunity to see her face to face (well, at least virtually). It really did feel super rushed and I'm certainly not used to it. But you're right, she made it clear that she had my CV and didn't need to go over it at all. Still surprised by the simplicity of the questions however.


----------



## ionic_sydney

ionic_sydney said:


> I've been offered an EK.09 role with a base of 16,500 and accomodation allowance of 13,500, plus a few extras. Is this on par? It's in the digital team.
> 
> Thanks


Could anyone help with the above please?

cheers,
Peter


----------



## ionic_sydney

AusAvGeek said:


> Hi ionic_sydney,
> 
> Congrats on getting an offer! In what department is the role?
> 
> I've got my assessment days coming up in September (Grade 9) and interested to know a little more about the presentation component. From reading through the various posts it seems likely to be a case study given to you of which you need to prepare 7-8 pages. Was this the same case with you? Further;
> - What was the length of the case study?
> - Was it generic content or specific to the area of the role?
> - What are they looking for here? Data & statistical analysis? Or translating content into a succinct presentation with a clearly defined outcome?
> 
> Any insights are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> N.


As others have said it's a straight forward presentation on a concept related to your role. It seems they just want to see your ability to present a concise idea. We had 45 minutes to prepare and 15 minutes to present, my presentation actually finished under at 10 minutes.


----------



## 400058

ionic_sydney said:


> Could anyone help with the above please?
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


Hi
From various online threads I have gathered that there is a wide range in terms of Grade 9 basic salary offers. Anything between 15000 - 30000. It depends on the department, your own experience and current payscales as to where you sit within this range.


----------



## thewoman

Well despite my concern regarding the telephone interview, I just received an email letting me know I've been invited to assessment days on the 19th of September for the Grade 9 position.

Questions regarding travel...

Has anyone been in the position that their port of departure would be different than their return destination? 

I ask this because I'll be in London for work up until the 17th, and for me to fly back to the US, only to turn around in less than 24 hours and head back to Dubai would be pointless. 

On top of that, I have family in Dubai, so heading back straight after would not be ideal and would want to extend.

Obviously I would decline accommodation, as it wouldn't be needed, but wanted to see if anyone else has been in a similar situation before.


----------



## The Rascal

Yes they're fine with that, just inform your co-ordinator. They put me up in a hotel for a week, and I think i paid it back out of my first salary.


----------



## thewoman

The Rascal said:


> Yes they're fine with that, just inform your co-ordinator. They put me up in a hotel for a week, and I think i paid it back out of my first salary.


The Rascal,

Thanks so much for the quick response, it's very much appreciated. I'll email them tomorrow to sort out logistics and I'm glad I'm not the only one that's faced this particular scenario.


----------



## Kilack

thewoman said:


> Well despite my concern regarding the telephone interview, I just received an email letting me know I've been invited to assessment days on the 19th of September for the Grade 9 position.
> 
> Questions regarding travel...
> 
> Has anyone been in the position that their port of departure would be different than their return destination?
> 
> I ask this because I'll be in London for work up until the 17th, and for me to fly back to the US, only to turn around in less than 24 hours and head back to Dubai would be pointless.
> 
> On top of that, I have family in Dubai, so heading back straight after would not be ideal and would want to extend.
> 
> Obviously I would decline accommodation, as it wouldn't be needed, but wanted to see if anyone else has been in a similar situation before.


Hello, congratzzz bro for the assessmentlane:.


----------



## AusAvGeek

thewoman said:


> Well despite my concern regarding the telephone interview, I just received an email letting me know I've been invited to assessment days on the 19th of September for the Grade 9 position.


Congrats on getting through to the assessment stage! Such a quick turnaround as well!


----------



## AusAvGeek

ionic_sydney said:


> As others have said it's a straight forward presentation on a concept related to your role. It seems they just want to see your ability to present a concise idea. We had 45 minutes to prepare and 15 minutes to present, my presentation actually finished under at 10 minutes.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## thewoman

AusAvGeek said:


> Congrats on getting through to the assessment stage! Such a quick turnaround as well!


Thanks AusAvGeek,

It was definitely a quick response, and I'm just glad the assessment days don't coincide with my London trip or it would have been a mess. 

Of course now I'm going to start to get nervous about the assessments. Psychometric tests for leadership competencies are one thing, but if there is verbal reasoning or maths involved...well, I haven't had to brush up on those skills for almost a decade...


----------



## 400058

thewoman said:


> Thanks AusAvGeek,
> 
> It was definitely a quick response, and I'm just glad the assessment days don't coincide with my London trip or it would have been a mess.
> 
> Of course now I'm going to start to get nervous about the assessments. Psychometric tests for leadership competencies are one thing, but if there is verbal reasoning or maths involved...well, I haven't had to brush up on those skills for almost a decade...


Hi. I had the Numerical test (37 questions in 12 minutes) as part of the psychometric as well as a Logical Rules recognition test (20 questions in 5 minutes). I think the key to scoring well on this is that time pressure should not force you to compromise on accuracy of responses.


----------



## thewoman

400058 said:


> Hi. I had the Numerical test (37 questions in 12 minutes) as part of the psychometric as well as a Logical Rules recognition test (20 questions in 5 minutes). I think the key to scoring well on this is that time pressure should not force you to compromise on accuracy of responses.


Those are really short times for such tests, unless (as you said), they just want to see how you handle time pressure. No way I would be able to answer 37 questions in 12 minutes (honestly, I'd be lucky if I answered 10 in that time).

I'm assuming the tests given vary depending on positions you're applying for? Or are they all roughly the same? I'm aware finance or IT roles would require more technical types of assessments but for HR or Admin roles?


----------



## 400058

thewoman said:


> Those are really short times for such tests, unless (as you said), they just want to see how you handle time pressure. No way I would be able to answer 37 questions in 12 minutes (honestly, I'd be lucky if I answered 10 in that time).
> 
> I'm assuming the tests given vary depending on positions you're applying for? Or are they all roughly the same? I'm aware finance or IT roles would require more technical types of assessments but for HR or Admin roles?


I think it might probably be correct that Finance / IT would have more technical type tests. But even the verbal & abstract tests that I have seen online are quite tight on time limits. You are also correct that they don't expect you to answer all questions. Infact the information sheet given before the test starts says as much....but your speed and accuracy both determine your score which is then measured against the average scores achieved by the Emirates Group's employees and you are given a percentile level which you have achieved.


----------



## aleixel

Kilack said:


> hello,
> hope you also applied to BA position.
> 
> my interview on Monday. when is yours,
> 
> thanks


Hi, I've got my interview on monday. As happened to TheWoman, they had skype issue so we did it by phone..and I don't have a very good quality line in my flat.

They went trough my CV, most interesting and relevant experience for the role. I was quite excited and even I had the impression they want to go fast..
11 minutes overall...now waiting and pray :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thewoman

aleixel said:


> Hi, I've got my interview on monday. As happened to TheWoman, they had skype issue so we did it by phone..and I don't have a very good quality line in my flat.
> 
> They went trough my CV, most interesting and relevant experience for the role. I was quite excited and even I had the impression they want to go fast..
> 11 minutes overall...now waiting and pray :fingerscrossed:


Agreed, it certainly seemed like they wanted to move things along quickly. Which hopefully continues considering how many people on this forum have had to play the waiting game before making any progress.


----------



## thewoman

*Tour Bookings - Emirates Group*

Just received an email regarding a tour being organised for candidates to visit accommodation, school, and a dentist clinic. I'm to email them with my marital status and number of children if I am interested.

Besides my marital status and number of children (which I don't know why they would want unless they offer to let family come on those tours?), my question pertains to whether it would be seen negatively by the company if I decline.

I spent time growing up in Dubai and visit frequently, so I have no need of a tour. BUT, I don't want to decline if they think it shows my disinterest in the role...

Thoughts?


----------



## ytk210

I would say there is no need to think too much into it. Anyway, it's actually a pretty short tour (abt an hour) plus it allows you to see the kind of accommodation that EK provides and the medical facilities available for you and your family. 
The choice is yours but I don't think an hour would really hurt.


----------



## Jgemin

thewoman said:


> Just received an email regarding a tour being organised for candidates to visit accommodation, school, and a dentist clinic. I'm to email them with my marital status and number of children if I am interested.
> 
> Besides my marital status and number of children (which I don't know why they would want unless they offer to let family come on those tours?), my question pertains to whether it would be seen negatively by the company if I decline.
> 
> I spent time growing up in Dubai and visit frequently, so I have no need of a tour. BUT, I don't want to decline if they think it shows my disinterest in the role...
> 
> Thoughts?


They need to know your martial status in case they are going to offer you something. Grade 9 has certain benifits and if you have childeren and/or married, you get specific benifits that are tied to it, so they can see what you are going to "cost" besides the base salary. It has nothing to do with the "tour" itself.

Like ytk210 said, it is not a big deal, altough my tour took over 2 hours. There was a lady in my group who also did not go as she had worked for EK before as Cabin Crew.


----------



## thewoman

Jgemin said:


> They need to know your martial status in case they are going to offer you something. Grade 9 has certain benifits and if you have childeren and/or married, you get specific benifits that are tied to it, so they can see what you are going to "cost" besides the base salary. It has nothing to do with the "tour" itself.
> 
> Like ytk210 said, it is not a big deal, altough my tour took over 2 hours. There was a lady in my group who also did not go as she had worked for EK before as Cabin Crew.


Thanks for the feedback. The context in which they asked about my marital status and children was what threw me off as that's not the email I'd expect to be asked that in and was tied directly to the tour itself. The sentence was " If you are interested in the tour please let me know of: your marital status, no. of children ".

I ended up emailing them last night with my background and asking for their thoughts on whether the tour would be relevant to me.


----------



## Jef22222

*Flight Officer*

Hello,

I'm looking into applying for a 'flight Officer' job with Dnata.
Could anyone give me an idea about the pay for this job?
I just prefer to be well informed before I jump into any new adventure.

I have experience as Flight Operations Agent (3y) and Ramp controller (5y).

greetings,

Jef

---------------------------------------------------------------
Flight Officer - 1500016F
You will direct and control all ground handling activities on assigned flights and acts as the point of contact for airlines and teams for flight related information in order to achieve safe and on-time departure in line with the SLAs and dnata operations procedures 
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pankajhchandwani

*CS Emirates*

Hello all

I am a n00b here wanted to say hi to you all first.

Okay so i got an email from emirates for a customer service professionals opening

I have been called for an assessment/interview at their headquarters

So , being my seniors and experienced i want tips and advice 

What kind of assessment is usually done by emirates and interview questions

Thank You


----------



## 400058

thewoman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The context in which they asked about my marital status and children was what threw me off as that's not the email I'd expect to be asked that in and was tied directly to the tour itself. The sentence was " If you are interested in the tour please let me know of: your marital status, no. of children ".
> 
> I ended up emailing them last night with my background and asking for their thoughts on whether the tour would be relevant to me.


If you are new to Dubai, you should take the tour as it gives you an idea about the type of accommodation which Emirates will provide (assuming you want to stay in their accommodation) and their medical facilities (which were quite good - big clinic, lots of GPs and pharmacy / pathology facilities). Otherwise you can skip it and it wont have any impact on your interview process.

I think the reason why they ask about marital status / children in that email is because if the whole group of candidates which they are scheduling to take part in the tour are unmarried / have no children they will drop the school from the tour. Similarly if all / most candidates dont have a family they will take you to see a 2 bedroom apartment (because that is what you will be offered) whereas if candidates have a family then they will take you to see a 3 bedroom apartment.


----------



## thewoman

400058 said:


> If you are new to Dubai, you should take the tour as it gives you an idea about the type of accommodation which Emirates will provide (assuming you want to stay in their accommodation) and their medical facilities (which were quite good - big clinic, lots of GPs and pharmacy / pathology facilities). Otherwise you can skip it and it wont have any impact on your interview process.
> 
> I think the reason why they ask about marital status / children in that email is because if the whole group of candidates which they are scheduling to take part in the tour are unmarried / have no children they will drop the school from the tour. Similarly if all / most candidates dont have a family they will take you to see a 2 bedroom apartment (because that is what you will be offered) whereas if candidates have a family then they will take you to see a 3 bedroom apartment.


I appreciate the breakdown. Considering I grew up in Dubai and visit regularly, I figured the tour might be redundant but didn't want it to reflect negatively on me if I chose not to go. The package being offered to me has my allowance so I wouldn't take accommodations they offered. I believe only the clinic would be relevant.

In any case, I emailed the HR coordinator about 30 minutes after she emailed me but didn't hear back. And of course today is Friday so I have a bit of a wait for a response.


----------



## Jgemin

thewoman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The context in which they asked about my marital status and children was what threw me off as that's not the email I'd expect to be asked that in and was tied directly to the tour itself. The sentence was " If you are interested in the tour please let me know of: your marital status, no. of children ".
> 
> I ended up emailing them last night with my background and asking for their thoughts on whether the tour would be relevant to me.


Ok, that makes sense.So, I guess recruitment really try to sort it beforehand. It is what 400058 mentioned. You probably can skip it all together since you know your way around.

I was put within a group and they took us to a school and villa. It was not really interesting to me, as i do not have any kids, but for the pilots, who took their wives with them on the trip, it was obviously more interesting. 

However, the pilots(read:wives) were not interested in the apartment options, especially the one we were, because that was one were the cabin crew resides....


----------



## thewoman

Jgemin said:


> Ok, that makes sense.So, I guess recruitment really try to sort it beforehand. It is what 400058 mentioned. You probably can skip it all together since you know your way around.
> 
> I was put within a group and they took us to a school and villa. It was not really interesting to me, as i do not have any kids, but for the pilots, who took their wives with them on the trip, it was obviously more interesting.
> 
> However, the pilots(read:wives) were not interested in the apartment options, especially the one we were, because that was one were the cabin crew resides....


Ha! That is truly funny.

At this point I'm just going to follow up with the HR Coordinator on Sunday if they don't email me back regarding my decision not to go on the tour.


----------



## thewoman

*E-ticket prior to assessment days*

Apologies for posting back to back...

I've had some unexpected changes to travel come up, and I can't sort it out without knowing when to expect my e-ticket for my assessment days (Sept 19). Is there an average amount of time (days...weeks) before an assessment start date that one could expect to receive flight confirmation/e-ticket?


----------



## The Rascal

thewoman said:


> Apologies for posting back to back...
> 
> I've had some unexpected changes to travel come up, and I can't sort it out without knowing when to expect my e-ticket for my assessment days (Sept 19). Is there an average amount of time (days...weeks) before an assessment start date that one could expect to receive flight confirmation/e-ticket?


OK, it was a lot of years ago, but they had me booked in for a 3 day assessment day on a Tuesday, my ticket arrived on the Sunday afternoon and I flew out on the Monday morning.


----------



## thewoman

The Rascal said:


> OK, it was a lot of years ago, but they had me booked in for a 3 day assessment day on a Tuesday, my ticket arrived on the Sunday afternoon and I flew out on the Monday morning.


Thanks Rascal. I _literally_ just got the email with my e-ticket. So that solves that problem!


----------



## richierich.sweet

Hi

I have been shortlisted for an interview with Emirates "Finance Officer-outstation" Grade 7. I have been scheduled for a skype interview. Can any one please tell me what will be the process and how to handle it?

Many thanks
Richie


----------



## Dramdum

URGENT:

I received a web interview invitation from Emirates and in response I stated my salary expectation of AED29,000 for a Grade 8 Position in the HR.
During the web interview I was told that even though this is not a negotiation but the total package for the position is between AED 18,500 - 21,500 (This total package includes 8000 which is accommodation allowance)
I am yet to appear for the final interview and I would like to know how much of a room for negotiation is there based on the scale stated by them and what all of you know about the current pay scale for a Grade 8 position in the HR.


----------



## AusAvGeek

Hi All,

For the psych / numerical / values testing, do EK provide a calculator / pen / paper? 

Also, has anyone been interviewed for 2 roles concurrently? I've got my assessment day next week for a grade 9 role, however have been shortlisted for a grade 8 role with a skype interview confirmed for later this week.

If I'm unsuccessful in making it through to day 2 of the assessment stage for the grade 9 role, will that have any impact on candidacy for the Grade 8 role?

Cheers!
N.


----------



## richierich.sweet

Hi

I am shortlisted for the interview of Finance officer outstation. Will be grateful if some one can guide me as how the HR and other level of interviews happen?

Many thanks.


----------



## 400058

AusAvGeek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the psych / numerical / values testing, do EK provide a calculator / pen / paper?
> 
> Also, has anyone been interviewed for 2 roles concurrently? I've got my assessment day next week for a grade 9 role, however have been shortlisted for a grade 8 role with a skype interview confirmed for later this week.
> 
> If I'm unsuccessful in making it through to day 2 of the assessment stage for the grade 9 role, will that have any impact on candidacy for the Grade 8 role?
> 
> Cheers!
> N.


Yes they provide a pen/paper & calculator. Is it the same department and same hiring manager who will do the Skype interview for the Gr 8 role as with the Gr 9 role? would be interested to know how the concurrent interviews for the 2 roles went.


----------



## Stevesolar

400058 said:


> Yes they provide a pen/paper & calculator. Is it the same department and same hiring manager who will do the Skype interview for the Gr 8 role as with the Gr 9 role? would be interested to know how the concurrent interviews for the 2 roles went.


Apparently for pilot interviews - they even provide a plane!


----------



## thewoman

AusAvGeek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the psych / numerical / values testing, do EK provide a calculator / pen / paper?
> 
> Also, has anyone been interviewed for 2 roles concurrently? I've got my assessment day next week for a grade 9 role, however have been shortlisted for a grade 8 role with a skype interview confirmed for later this week.
> 
> If I'm unsuccessful in making it through to day 2 of the assessment stage for the grade 9 role, will that have any impact on candidacy for the Grade 8 role?
> 
> Cheers!
> N.


Were you able to confirm the types of psychometric testing that would be used? 

It seems to vary based on department so I'm curious to see whether it's verbal reasoning and numerical reasoning for HR related roles or if they'll have those inductive/diagrammatic tests as well. I'm also trying to sort out which testing provider Emirates uses considering how test formats vary across the board...

I take it Emirates doesn't make candidates do an 'In-Tray'/Prioritization exercise either (unless someone wishes to state otherwise here in this forum)...


----------



## Jgemin

400058 said:


> Yes they provide a pen/paper & calculator. Is it the same department and same hiring manager who will do the Skype interview for the Gr 8 role as with the Gr 9 role? would be interested to know how the concurrent interviews for the 2 roles went.


Depends on the role. If it is in the same department under the same line manager, mostly likely it will have an effect. If not, then it is very different. I had somewhat of a same situation, but the other role was also a grade 9 and in a different department. Both recruiter and line manager were different.


----------



## daudali

hi All,

My final interview/assessment etc was done 19th and 20th for a grade 9 position and was told to expect feedback in 2 weeks time.

However , its been more than 2 week and I haven't heard anything back from Emirates and even my status hasn't changed at all (still says "Application Under Review"). 

As this thread is full of people who have a lot of knowledge about Emirates hiring process so I was just wondering if someone can answer below questions .

1. What's the typical decision timeline after the interview for Grade 9 ? Is it 2 weeks or can take upto 4 weeks? 
2. As I haven't heard anything from Emirates and my status hasn't changed at all . Does this mean that my application is no longer under consideration? 
3. When will be the best time to chase Emirates regarding the feedback? Should I wait another 2 weeks or do it now? 

Appreciate if anyone can help. 

Regards,
A


----------



## The Rascal

Give it to the end of the week, then it'll have been 3 weeks (give or take), then follow up with either an email or, even better, a call, do you know who your SVP is (G11), I'd be speaking to him or your immediate manager.


----------



## daudali

The Rascal said:


> Give it to the end of the week, then it'll have been 3 weeks (give or take), then follow up with either an email or, even better, a call, do you know who your SVP is (G11), I'd be speaking to him or your immediate manager.


Many thanks for your quick reply and offer for help. unfortunately , I don't know who is my SVP and dont have the HR recruiter direct phone number and/or her email address. I will follow your advice and will give Emirates a call at the end of this week and try to reach to recruiter line directly from reception. I only have a generic email address of Emirates group careers? Shall I send status update check email on that address (i.e. att: HR recruiter)


----------



## richierich.sweet

*Finance Officer Outstation*

Hi Friends

I have been shortlisted for the position of Finance Officer Outstation-Gr7 with Group company and Investments.

Will be grateful if any one tells me what will be the process, how the HR will ask questions and how to handle them.

Please.

Many thanks


----------



## AusAvGeek

richierich.sweet said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I have been shortlisted for the position of Finance Officer Outstation-Gr7 with Group company and Investments.
> 
> Will be grateful if any one tells me what will be the process, how the HR will ask questions and how to handle them.
> 
> Please.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi richierich.sweet,

If you go back through the last 20 or so pages of the thread you will find everything you need and more.

Cheers,
N.


----------



## kiesh

hi qt_reyn,

any update regarding your application? Thank you


----------



## kiesh

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a newbie here and I have read some posts regarding the pending response of Emirates Airlines for those shortlisted candidates. Im done with my FI last August 27 and received an email yesterday:
Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.

If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment
Emirates Group


I am just wondering if they really send a rejection letter if you didn't pass the interview or this email is their "better way-sugar coated way" of saying that I didn't get the post?

Thank you.


----------



## Ger91

Good Day! 

I received a call today that I am accepted as a customer service agent, and in the career website the status of my application is joining formalities in progress. 

I would just like to ask if I already got the job? 

Another question is that I am currently here in Abu Dhabi and I am in Employment Visa, I am working with my current company for almost 1 year 5 months. Just like to ask if I join Emirates group will my labor ban be lifted? 

Waiting for your reply guys. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiesh

When did you have your final interview?


----------



## Ger91

kiesh said:


> When did you have your final interview?


Hi kiesh. Had my Final Interview last Sept. 7, 2015.


----------



## kiesh

Good for you! That's for customer service professional post,right?


----------



## Ger91

kiesh said:


> Good for you! That's for customer service professional post,right?


Yup


----------



## kiesh

wow! At least you received a response within a week unlike me, it took almost 2 weeks but what i received is just an email saying that i was shortlisted and i need to wait for a position to become available, i"m really confused with the mail. I don't know if they will really call me for the Job Offer.


----------



## ngo

Ger91 said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I received a call today that I am accepted as a customer service agent, and in the career website the status of my application is joining formalities in progress.
> 
> I would just like to ask if I already got the job?
> 
> Another question is that I am currently here in Abu Dhabi and I am in Employment Visa, I am working with my current company for almost 1 year 5 months. Just like to ask if I join Emirates group will my labor ban be lifted?
> 
> Waiting for your reply guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Congrats!
Is it possible to share your experience on how the interview went for this position? like type of question asked and how long it took?

Thanks


----------



## ngo

kiesh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie here and I have read some posts regarding the pending response of Emirates Airlines for those shortlisted candidates. Im done with my FI last August 27 and received an email yesterday:
> Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Customer Service Professionals.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.
> 
> If your application is approved and a suitable position becomes available, we will communicate with you immediately.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HR Manager - Recruitment
> Emirates Group
> 
> 
> I am just wondering if they really send a rejection letter if you didn't pass the interview or this email is their "better way-sugar coated way" of saying that I didn't get the post?
> 
> Thank you.



Congrats!
Is it possible to share your experience on how the interview went for this position? like type of question (first and FI) asked and how long it took?

Thanks


----------



## ngo

Hello,

Can someone share their customer service interview experience like the questions they asked and what to expect on the final interview etc...

Thank you


----------



## richierich.sweet

AusAvGeek said:


> Hi richierich.sweet,
> 
> If you go back through the last 20 or so pages of the thread you will find everything you need and more.
> 
> Cheers,
> N.


Many thanks. My interview was done yesterday. But I found that the interview structure was very haphazard. First they said it will be HR interview but my Line manager also joined and he took a technical interview. Second they have preponed by interview by an hour. Third, instead of skype it was just a call in my mobile and interview was done. fourth they called from a cell phone. I did not quite understand.

Can any one help me please.

Regards


----------



## thewoman

*No Response Confirming Second Day of Assessment*

Not sure who may be on the forum this evening but figured it wouldn't hurt to reach out.

Today was the first day of my time at Emirates HQ for assessment centre. We were all told after our presentations were done that we could leave and I'd be emailed with regards to whether I've been shortlisted for tomorrow.

It is now about 9pm and I have not received any contact from anyone at Emirates with regards to whether I've made it to through to the second day.

Has anyone had this happen? I emailed the HR coordinator and will call in the morning, however it is slightly off-putting that I've received no word either way as of now.


----------



## 400058

thewoman said:


> Not sure who may be on the forum this evening but figured it wouldn't hurt to reach out.
> 
> Today was the first day of my time at Emirates HQ for assessment centre. We were all told after our presentations were done that we could leave and I'd be emailed with regards to whether I've been shortlisted for tomorrow.
> 
> It is now about 9pm and I have not received any contact from anyone at Emirates with regards to whether I've made it to through to the second day.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen? I emailed the HR coordinator and will call in the morning, however it is slightly off-putting that I've received no word either way as of now.


Hi
That is a bit odd. We were initially told the same thing but we hung around until all the group members were done with their presentation and the HR Coordinator came out and let us know individually whether we had made it to the next day or not.

Let us know if you did make it


----------



## thewoman

400058 said:


> Hi
> That is a bit odd. We were initially told the same thing but we hung around until all the group members were done with their presentation and the HR Coordinator came out and let us know individually whether we had made it to the next day or not.
> 
> Let us know if you did make it


I finally got a hold of someone this morning after numerous attempts. They claimed they had sent me an email through the system yesterday letting me know I hadn't been shortlisted, and that she'd resend it. I received a brief apology and that was it. 

I'm certainly not devasted, more frustrated than anything due to the lack of coordination on their part as this was one of several 'mix ups' they've had.

I do appreciate all the support I received in this forum though!


----------



## mopy386

*Anyone will be in Assessment this coming Monday*

Anyone will be in Assessment this coming Monday?


----------



## ama1407

any body attended 21st sep for CSA


----------



## ama1407

any body attended 21st sep


----------



## ngo

i didnt.
how was it? any tips?
best of luck


----------



## hanijumeirah

*Submission Status*

Hi guys

I applied for a job on emirates careers website and under Submission Status it states Interview Completed. The funny thing is I have never went for any interview whatsoever. Does this happen all the time?

What should I do?


----------



## Ami-Sidee

*Hints*

Hi Guys,

I expect to join EK soon. Just need some hints because I found this blog is very useful

One, I have been told that EK has free bus services for EK/Dnata staffs. Anyone can help me to know few routes those buses pass for Dubai and Sharjah roads. --- I know its quite complicated but if you can help me to get the answer will appreciate it so much ----

Two, My current grade is EK Grade 05. Is there any alternative to upgrade to above in order to get more benefits.

Thanks in advance and will really appreciate your help


----------



## Ami-Sidee

ami-sidee said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i expect to join ek soon. Just need some hints because i found this blog is very useful
> 
> one, i have been told that ek has free bus services for ek/dnata staffs. Anyone can help me to know few routes those buses pass for dubai and sharjah roads. --- i know its quite complicated but if you can help me to get the answer will appreciate it so much ----
> 
> two, my current grade is ek grade 05. Is there any alternative to upgrade to above in order to get more benefits.
> 
> Thanks in advance and will really appreciate your help


...

Plsssssssssssss guuuuys!!! Neeeed your help .......................


----------



## Stevesolar

Ami-Sidee said:


> ...
> 
> Plsssssssssssss guuuuys!!! Neeeed your help .......................


Patience - it's the weekend here!


----------



## farhanhassan4

No you will not get any ban.
Emirates/Dnata is itself a free zone company and gov company.




Ger91 said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I received a call today that I am accepted as a customer service agent, and in the career website the status of my application is joining formalities in progress.
> 
> I would just like to ask if I already got the job?
> 
> Another question is that I am currently here in Abu Dhabi and I am in Employment Visa, I am working with my current company for almost 1 year 5 months. Just like to ask if I join Emirates group will my labor ban be lifted?
> 
> Waiting for your reply guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## NjxNA

farhanhassan4 said:


> No you will not get any ban.
> Emirates/Dnata is itself a free zone company and gov company.


Emirates it's not a gov company... it's a semi-gov applying its own rules overriding MOL and Gov decisions when needed.


----------



## Ami-Sidee

People don't chat in weekend or ??? .... Heheh


----------



## Stevesolar

Ami-Sidee said:


> People don't chat in weekend or ??? .... Heheh


Hi,
Pick any of the following:-

Out partying at the weekend - forum low priority.
Although weekend - working shifts - unable to access forum
Worked too many hours during week - using weekend to recover, forum low priority.
Can't be bothered to answer your questions!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ami-Sidee

Was just kiddin partner ... I know people have a lot of things to do. And they need to rest n save energy for the next day . Great n Good to know u Stevesolar


----------



## x6mx2m

*FInance officer*

hi, just want to know what are the samples of assessment exercises for finance officer post? thanks


----------



## Butch0911

Does anybody attended the final interview for Customer Service Professional last Sept. 28?


----------



## Butch0911

ama1407 said:


> any body attended 21st sep


Hi I attended the assestment last sept. 21 and Im done with my final interview last sept. 28. But till now I haven't received the result of my FI.


----------



## x6mx2m

Butch0911 said:


> Hi I attended the assestment last sept. 21 and Im done with my final interview last sept. 28. But till now I haven't received the result of my FI.


hi, what are the exercises / group activities during your assessment? :confused2: thanks a lot


----------



## ngo

Butch0911 said:


> Does anybody attended the final interview for Customer Service Professional last Sept. 28?


Please share your experience with us?

thanks


----------



## marghoob

*Finance officer in Emirates*

I have been invited for an assessment center at emirates for the role of finance officer. Could anyone please help me in relation to what can be asked and how i can prepare for the assessment day


----------



## ama1407

Butch0911 said:


> Hi I attended the assestment last sept. 21 and Im done with my final interview last sept. 28. But till now I haven't received the result of my FI.


so have u receive any reply


----------



## roseannelogana

Good day,
I was wondering if any of you tried asking for a reschedule if you cannot attend an assessment day?
I was invited for an assessment day but I cannot commit so I asked if they could reschedule me.

I have been sending them emails since August but I was never rescheduled  I tried calling EK hotline but the HR department would not pick up calls. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## roseannelogana

ama1407 said:


> yes u can


thanks for the info, i guess i'll just wait. but it's really taking them so long. they might have filled all the vacancies as from what i have read from the past posts. wew.


----------



## ama1407

roseannelogana said:


> thanks for the info, i guess i'll just wait. but it's really taking them so long. they might have filled all the vacancies as from what i have read from the past posts. wew.


keep try they will reply coz they did for me


----------



## abdul90wasay

Was anybody there on the latest assesment day on the 18th October for Customer Service Professionals ?


----------



## abdul90wasay

Yes I was there on the 18th had the FI on the same day there were about 60 people 15 - 16 were held back for the FI and had it the same day but 4 of them were called inside and had some english and math test and were told that we will call you for interview tomorrow.
From what I know those 4 havent been called yet.
Im just confused what this all was for in the end cuz I had my interview and was told to leave and wait for 2 weeks.


----------



## aamir.n

abdul90wasay said:


> Yes I was there on the 18th had the FI on the same day there were about 60 people 15 - 16 were held back for the FI and had it the same day but 4 of them were called inside and had some english and math test and were told that we will call you for interview tomorrow.
> From what I know those 4 havent been called yet.
> Im just confused what this all was for in the end cuz I had my interview and was told to leave and wait for 2 weeks.


Yes, i was a part of the same batch for customer service professionals on the 18th Oct 2015. I was asked to come the next day for a one - one which consists of scenario based questions. I was then requested to submit my documents and was informed that they will let me know in 2 weeks max. as its the company policy.

But after going through this blog i have come to an understanding that its going to be long wait as they might also consider to put us on hold and shall call when a vacancy arises.

Just hoping that they fasten up the process and let us know when to start!


----------



## abdul90wasay

So you had your FI the next day on the 19th ??
@amir 
Good to have someone from the same day we can stay in touch here


----------



## mika0481

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if anyone knew what grade a Dental Hygienist is with the Emirates Group?

I've been searching on the web but to no avail  

Thanks in advance,
Mika


----------



## NjxNA

mika0481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew what grade a Dental Hygienist is with the Emirates Group?
> 
> I've been searching on the web but to no avail
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mika


Should be EK8


----------



## mika0481

Thank you NjxNA for your reply!

Anybody know what the salary/benefits etc are for EK grade 8?
Does having a family (1child) make any difference to the accommodation I'd be offered?

Thanks guys


----------



## nice0220

*Nice*



Butch0911 said:


> Does anybody attended the final interview for Customer Service Professional last Sept. 28?


I had my final interview last 28 sept and i only got the post of dnata marhaba part time post so i am thinking twice if i will accept it.


----------



## nice0220

*marhaba part time*

i had my initial interview last 21 sept and final interview on 28 sept for customer services professional.
2 weeks after, i got a call and email saying that i got the job but it is only for part time. they sent me my log in for selected candidate portal and so i completed everything. now, they have advised me to resign. i resigned yesterday and now rendering 1 month notice.
i am under limited contract and probation period so i want to know if i should be rendering 1 month coz some say that i can also give 7 days notice period.
also i am not so sure how long will it take before i start with marhaba. waiting for the results of the interviews and all took time so i am worried that same thing might happen when it comes to joining process. 

since i only got part time, salary is per our and i dont know as to how much i will be earning from that. i am trying to weigh things coz my current employer is trying to offer me something higher than what i am earning right now. 

so hard to decide if i shud take the risk and join emirates for part time post or stay with my company.


----------



## roadmaster1992

*Marhaba service agent*

Hi,

Can any one help me in understanding the difference between the role of a part - time and a full - time Marhaba service agent.


----------



## The Rascal

roadmaster1992 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one help me in understanding the difference between the role of a part - time and a full - time Marhaba service agent.


Erm.... One is part time, the other is full time? 25 hours instead of 50 hours a week?


----------



## roadmaster1992

I understand, but if i accept a part time offer can they pull me out any time if they done require staff?

And can you also help me as to what will I have to do in order to become full time agent from part time?


----------



## The Rascal

It's easier to move to a full time position from inside the company certainly. The employment rights are the same, just the hours are different - can't comment on the allowances.


----------



## faaris

*@ roadmaster1992*

*I understand, but if i accept a part time offer can they pull me out any time if they done require staff?*

Depends on your place of employment - it can be Terminal 1, 2 3 or DWC (its the new airport in Jebel Ali area)

In Terminal 1, 2 or 3 its extremly busy. People over there are called all the time for over-time. 100% sure you will be making more than whats written in the contract (unless you want your free time and don't go for overtime)

If you go in the new airport in Jebel Ali, the environment its not that busy and they don't call for over time (possible they will call you for the other Terminals, but its not guaranteed)



*And can you also help me as to what will I have to do in order to become full time agent from part time? *

Like "The Rascal" said - you have a better shot. 
If you want my personal opinion from my observations, going full time from a part-time position its not encouraged by them. If you are part time they can call you whenever they want. For a full time position, they need to give you better benefits and a better salary from the beginning.

In Terminal 2 for example there are Customer Service Agents part-time for over 1 year now. They are working (number of hours per month and money) the same as a full time Customer Service Agent just that they don't share the same benefits (accomodation, travel and so on)

Everything takes time in Emirates. You don't go from position to position within the Group unless you are extremly valuable or if you have wasta (google it if you don't know the term)



Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chinchat

Hi, I was invited for assessment in Emirates headquarters. Anybobdy knows hows the assessment?is there any exams or something?They told me its a whole day.surprisingly.


----------



## abdul90wasay

Hey Chinchat when did you go for assesment ?


----------



## cbn_chat

Even I have an assessment for IT Business Analyst grade 8. Can anyone give me some insight what to expect on assessment day. After reading this forum, i am expecting Presentation, Written exam (numerical and logical reasoning), Group exercise or Group discussion. Please correct my understanding..


----------



## Ger91

Good Day everyone! 

Actually I accepted the job offer from Emirates / Dnata. Would like to know how long will it take for them to release the employment visa. BTW im locally recruited soon to be employee. 

Thanks,


----------



## leanne alexander

aamir.n said:


> Yes, i was a part of the same batch for customer service professionals on the 18th Oct 2015. I was asked to come the next day for a one - one which consists of scenario based questions. I was then requested to submit my documents and was informed that they will let me know in 2 weeks max. as its the company policy.
> 
> But after going through this blog i have come to an understanding that its going to be long wait as they might also consider to put us on hold and shall call when a vacancy arises.
> 
> Just hoping that they fasten up the process and let us know when to start!


hey .. i just wanted to know if you applied online and got an interview or did you go to dubai and then go for the assesment day ?


----------



## suman_e

Hi.. I need some help here. I had recently applied for the ecommerce controller position. My application status last week showed 'under review'. Later i got an email that my application has been withdrawn. I am still wondering how could that happen? 

I was interviewed about 5 months back for another role in same grade. I didnt get the job then. Is it possible that i am not eligible to apply again in EK?


----------



## abdul90wasay

The wait is really frustrating. I wish there was a way to contact EK about the status


----------



## DAniboy12

Hi,
Did you had your Assessment. i will be having my assessment soon. Can you tell me how was the assessment? What things were in Assessment??


----------



## abdul90wasay

First you fill out a form with your details, then there is a 30 min eng test followed by a 2 min one on one then you wait. Then they shortlist we were about 65 in total 15-16 were left after this. Then a computer based english test and after this the final interview which lasts about half an hour and is detailed.
Good Luck to you. When is your assesment ??


----------



## aamir.n

Same here, i had been contacted 2 weeks back for briefing from the line managers. And then noting, I havent heard from them. I wrote an email to the HR, but there has been no response on my follow up. Should we be going to the assessment centre and inquiring in-person?


----------



## aamir.n

Kindly suggest, what should be done for a follow up with Emirates.
Thank you. 
Awaiting your suggestions.


----------



## abdul90wasay

aamir.n said:


> Kindly suggest, what should be done for a follow up with Emirates.
> Thank you.
> Awaiting your suggestions.



Did you hear from EK about the result of your assesment ?? What did they say ??


----------



## aamir.n

hi abdul, Im not quite sure about the result about my assessment, they haven't informed anything. I was called for another round with the line managers the following week of assessment and i am awaiting the results haven't heard anything about it to!


----------



## abdul90wasay

aamir.n said:


> hi abdul, Im not quite sure about the result about my assessment, they haven't informed anything. I was called for another round with the line managers the following week of assessment and i am awaiting the results haven't heard anything about it to!


What is the status on your online portal ? And you say you contacted HR how did you do that ?? 
I have heard nothing from them Portal says Interview completed No emails nothing.


----------



## aamir.n

yes, the status on online portal is the same for me too. I tried reaching them on the email that i received.


----------



## akhilfx

aamir.n said:


> yes, the status on online portal is the same for me too. I tried reaching them on the email that i received.


Bro i was at the airport today when i found out about this opening and i quickly submitted my resume/details online today. But can u help me in understanding what they ask and how you went about at the assessment stage.

Im not sure if they will call me but i like to know more about their process etc so kindly pm my ur contact number:fingerscrossed: thank you


----------



## ekoutstationstaff

Good day to everyone.

I would like to ask if EK outstation staff can get staff travel benefits same in Dubai & Emirates Card

What other benefits can get for Out Station staff


Thanks


----------



## rey911

I have attended my AD on oct 3rd and final interview 22oct for Airside Teamleader, before final interview my submission status changed to "Interview scheduled" and after my interview its still showing the same and they told me they will inform me within 2 weeks, so far no news no mail. I mailed them no reply and tried to call them several times but no one is attending. I dont know what happened. Really confused, one more application now showing under review. Please help me ..


----------



## pcsa

*Emirates part time customer service agent*

Anyone attended the Customer Service interview on 7th Nov 2015 . Did u receive a call from them? If anyone has joined as a part time CSA recently , where have u been posted?


----------



## stalingard

How did you guys many to check the status online? I did apply for a finance post recently and I'm not able to learn anything about it so far.


----------



## ekoutstationstaff

I have applied Finance out station and my status is under review for 3 weeks


----------



## krishnanz

*About Grade 03*

Dear friends,

I am New here. I would like to know about Grade 03 post. i have been offered a job in Grade 03 in Airside operations. 

Please advise me on

1,Promotion Opportunlane:ities

2,Salary increment.

3,Overtime benefits.

4,Family visa status.

And if any other things you know about this job.

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## Sadafraja786

How are you? I recently applied in emirates , can you please tell me the procedure of selection.


----------



## DubaiResident

ekoutstationstaff said:


> Good day to everyone.
> 
> I would like to ask if EK outstation staff can get staff travel benefits same in Dubai & Emirates Card
> 
> What other benefits can get for Out Station staff
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the travel benefits are the same for outstation employees. The Emirates Card discounts/benefits are more alligned towards Dubai/UAE residents, but you can still use it for the worldwide offers/discounts.


----------



## ekoutstationstaff

Thanks for the reply


----------



## jes17

Good day folks,

This is my first post on this forum, I had been shortlisted and scheduled for interview by 1st Week of January with an evaluation of "Grade EK 05". Can you give me an idea for offer with this type of Grade? Because, on the terms I received, there's only Accommodation allowance mentioned and the Basic Salary is blanked. If you have any idea, please let me know. Also another question, can I negotiate the salary during my interview? or negotiate an up-Grade? I mean upgrade from grade 05 to be Grade 06? Lol..

I am sorry if this has been discussed already from the old thread. Thank you guys.


----------



## kani4966

please let me know what is the procedure in assessment center in DNATA for EK6 GRDAE


----------



## Daviesjim

Hey guys 
Iv been offered a assessment with dnata in dubai for Airport Ramp Supervisor. 
Iv been in the Same position here in Australia both for Dnata and another company.
The wage offering in dubai is AED 6,000pm plus 3.000 a month accommodation allowance. 
Is this sufficient for a single guy 
Cheers


----------



## faaris

Daviesjim said:


> Hey guys
> _*Iv been offered a assessment with dnata in dubai for Airport Ramp Supervisor.
> Iv been in the Same position here in Australia both for Dnata and another company.
> The wage offering in dubai is AED 6,000pm plus 3.000 a month accommodation allowance.
> Is this sufficient for a single guy *_
> Cheers


Dear Daviesjim,

I'm going to answer this from an objective perspective and then add a small personal note.

Let's start with accomodation : 
If you decide to stay in Company Accomodation they will deduct AED 3000 for accomodation and you will receive :
- a 300 sq ft studio composed of a living room and a bathroom. In these are you also have an open kitchen. From what I know this studio doesnt come furnished. You can ask.
- the accomodation complex has multiple company buses that can take you to the airport and back in any moment of the day.
- in the Accomodation Allowance all water, gas and other bills are covered and included.
If you decide to stay outside (and collect the monthly Accomodation Allowence)
- you can share an apartment in the city center (sharing in the sense of a 3 bedroom apartment shared by 3 individuals) for amounts varying between AED 3000 and AED 6000 per month (utilities sometimes not included)
- you can have your own 1 bedroom apartment on the border of Dubai with Sharjah (very close to DXB Airport) for about AED 2500 - AED 3500 per month (again, sometimes utilities are not included)

Salary (from the salary point of view I will detail some goods so you can make an idea of how strong your salary is);
- 1L box of milk (medium quality) - 5AED 
- Apples (medium quality) - 4AED/pound
- Beef (medium quality) - 26AED/pound
- 2 Way Metro Access Rides - between AED 6 and AED 14 (depends on the lenght of the trip)
- Internet + TV Subscription - between AED 300 and 500 per month
- Mobile Phone Subscription with 300Internationl Minutes/1GBofData - AED 100 per month
- 1 Restaurant Dinner with wine for 2 people in a Premium location - between AED 350 and AED 550
- 1 GYM Subscription - between AED 150 and AED 300 per month depending on location.brand/etc
- 1 Taxi Ride - AED 3.5/mile (but keep in mind that Dubai is an orizontal City)
- Renting a Medium Sedan - between AED 2.500 and AED 3.500 per month (not Premium)

Additional notes:
1. All of the above depend a lot on your lifestyle in Australia (sometimes you have different expectations than the one that answered the question)
2. The contract is for DXB Airport or DWC Airport (big difference)


Personal Note :
1. Come and stay in Dubai for 2-3 days and visit the places were you going work, live, talk to the people before deciding.
2. I've been to Australia recently and I would never give Australia for Dubai (when I visited AustraliaI didnt stayed at a 5* hotel, I stayed in a rented apartment in the suburbs)
3. Check other "life index" type of websites that provide a very accurate image of the expenses you are going to face when moving to a specific location. Trust me, these are very accurate.

Good luck with your choice :fingerscrossed:


----------



## banikit

Hello Maam. I took the assessment in emirates last November 2015 for Maintenance Supervisor post. After the exam we were told that they will contact us for the result of the assessment.. How long it is for HR to do so? its been almost 2 months...I dont know if i passed or failed..Thank you in advance for your reply..


----------



## Qamunde

Happy New Year People!

I interviewed for the position of Customer Service Professionals late last year and my details are as follows:

9th November, 2015 - AD Invitation
18th November, 2015 - AD
19th November, 2015 - FI
08th December, 2015 - Successful email response but to be contacted if openings are available

It's now been 3 weeks 2 days since then and am wondering whether there may be someone that attended the same interview as I did. Have you been contacted yet?

Since then, my online portal status'es have changed from 'Application received, Application under review and Interview completed.'

....and the loooong wait continues!


----------



## jes17

REPOSTING...
REPOSTING...

Good day folks,

This is my first post on this forum, I had been shortlisted and scheduled for interview by 1st Week of January with an evaluation of "Grade EK 05". Can you give me an idea for offer with this type of Grade? Because, on the terms I received, there's only Accommodation allowance mentioned and the Basic Salary is blanked. If you have any idea, please let me know. Also another question, can I negotiate the salary during my interview? or negotiate an up-Grade? I mean upgrade from grade 05 to be Grade 06? Lol..

I am sorry if this has been discussed already from the old thread. Thank you guys.


----------



## ionic_sydney

faaris said:


> Dear Daviesjim,
> 
> I'm going to answer this from an objective perspective and then add a small personal note.
> 
> Let's start with accomodation :
> If you decide to stay in Company Accomodation they will deduct AED 3000 for accomodation and you will receive :
> - a 300 sq ft studio composed of a living room and a bathroom. In these are you also have an open kitchen. From what I know this studio doesnt come furnished. You can ask.
> - the accomodation complex has multiple company buses that can take you to the airport and back in any moment of the day.
> - in the Accomodation Allowance all water, gas and other bills are covered and included.
> If you decide to stay outside (and collect the monthly Accomodation Allowence)
> - you can share an apartment in the city center (sharing in the sense of a 3 bedroom apartment shared by 3 individuals) for amounts varying between AED 3000 and AED 6000 per month (utilities sometimes not included)
> - you can have your own 1 bedroom apartment on the border of Dubai with Sharjah (very close to DXB Airport) for about AED 2500 - AED 3500 per month (again, sometimes utilities are not included)
> 
> Salary (from the salary point of view I will detail some goods so you can make an idea of how strong your salary is);
> - 1L box of milk (medium quality) - 5AED
> - Apples (medium quality) - 4AED/pound
> - Beef (medium quality) - 26AED/pound
> - 2 Way Metro Access Rides - between AED 6 and AED 14 (depends on the lenght of the trip)
> - Internet + TV Subscription - between AED 300 and 500 per month
> - Mobile Phone Subscription with 300Internationl Minutes/1GBofData - AED 100 per month
> - 1 Restaurant Dinner with wine for 2 people in a Premium location - between AED 350 and AED 550
> - 1 GYM Subscription - between AED 150 and AED 300 per month depending on location.brand/etc
> - 1 Taxi Ride - AED 3.5/mile (but keep in mind that Dubai is an orizontal City)
> - Renting a Medium Sedan - between AED 2.500 and AED 3.500 per month (not Premium)
> 
> Additional notes:
> 1. All of the above depend a lot on your lifestyle in Australia (sometimes you have different expectations than the one that answered the question)
> 2. The contract is for DXB Airport or DWC Airport (big difference)
> 
> 
> Personal Note :
> 1. Come and stay in Dubai for 2-3 days and visit the places were you going work, live, talk to the people before deciding.
> 2. I've been to Australia recently and I would never give Australia for Dubai (when I visited AustraliaI didnt stayed at a 5* hotel, I stayed in a rented apartment in the suburbs)
> 3. Check other "life index" type of websites that provide a very accurate image of the expenses you are going to face when moving to a specific location. Trust me, these are very accurate.
> 
> Good luck with your choice :fingerscrossed:


What do you mean you'd never give Australia for Dubai?


----------



## Daviesjim

Its for DXB airport mate 
Thanks for the info seems perhaps should stay in Australia for now and wait for a better salary offering.
I also have applications in at Qatar Airways in Doha.


----------



## Daisymae128

Hi can someone please answer me? Is it normal to not get response succesful/unsuccessful 4 weeks after interview? Some job positions do not have closing date they are ongoing since an year is it why it takes late?


----------



## Qamunde

banikit said:


> Hello Maam. I took the assessment in emirates last November 2015 for Maintenance Supervisor post. After the exam we were told that they will contact us for the result of the assessment.. How long it is for HR to do so? its been almost 2 months...I dont know if i passed or failed..Thank you in advance for your reply..



Hi Banikit,

I also interviewed in November 2015 but for a totally different position. I got my golden call on 5th Jan 2016 after exactly 3 weeks of waiting after my Final Interview and 'Successful On Hold' email.

Please hang in there. If you have read some of the previous posts on here, there are those that have been waiting way longer. They will communicate in due time. Just say positive and keep checking your mails.  It shall go well Inshallah. 

Chao


----------



## Qamunde

Daisymae128 said:


> Hi can someone please answer me? Is it normal to not get response succesful/unsuccessful 4 weeks after interview? Some job positions do not have closing date they are ongoing since an year is it why it takes late?



@Daisymae128, hello,

In my understanding, yes, one can get either of the responses after that interview period. The post I applied for has been open since January 2015 and never closed since. They are continually receiving applications, conducting interviews and hiring. I think it depends on the demand for staff on a rolling basis. They take time evaluating each candidates' skills, experience to determine where they would best fit within their company.

Keep us posted on your progress. All the best.


----------



## Qamunde

banikit said:


> Hello Maam. I took the assessment in emirates last November 2015 for Maintenance Supervisor post. After the exam we were told that they will contact us for the result of the assessment.. How long it is for HR to do so? its been almost 2 months...I dont know if i passed or failed..Thank you in advance for your reply..



Oops, I forgot to ask you also to go to your online portal and check whether your status may have been changed. It also shows other positions within Emirates that you may have applied for and current status.

Thanks.


----------



## faaris

*@ Ionic*



ionic_sydney said:


> What do you mean you'd never give Australia for Dubai?


Well being in Australia for a visit and stayed with friends (not a a luxury 5*hotel but in normal house) and experienced the daily Australian routine and in the same time comparing with the lifestyle I have here in Dubai, this is my conclusion.

I know my friends and their lifestyle in Australia (they like a green surrounding, like eating out 3-4 times per week, going out weekly, doing sports, owning a car, renting a nice house/apartment) - all of this with a $85k salary per year. So this is my perspective/point of comparison.

If I had to choose today, in this moment, a place to live, I would choose Australia without blinking.


Cheers,
Faaris


----------



## faaris

*@ Daviesjim*



Daviesjim said:


> Its for DXB airport mate
> Thanks for the info seems perhaps should stay in Australia for now and wait for a better salary offering.
> I also have applications in at Qatar Airways in Doha.


If you are only thinking "salary wise", maybe yes, maybe its best to wait for a better offer.

If you want the whole package (standard of living, environment, salary, everything) I would suggest a different destination.

Cheers,
Faaris


----------



## Daisymae128

Qamunde said:


> @Daisymae128, hello,
> 
> In my understanding, yes, one can get either of the responses after that interview period. The post I applied for has been open since January 2015 and never closed since. They are continually receiving applications, conducting interviews and hiring. I think it depends on the demand for staff on a rolling basis. They take time evaluating each candidates' skills, experience to determine where they would best fit within their company.
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress. All the best.


Thanks it is for a supervisor post and you know what grade it will fall under? If they mention vacancy for airside supervisor , are they hiring numourous people fot that single post?


----------



## faaris

*@ Daisymae128*

*Thanks it is for a supervisor post and you know what grade it will fall under? If they mention vacancy for airside supervisor , are they hiring numourous people fot that single post?*

Sorry to barge in but Airside Supervisor is Grade Ek06.

Cheers,
Faaris


----------



## Daisymae128

faaris said:


> *Thanks it is for a supervisor post and you know what grade it will fall under? If they mention vacancy for airside supervisor , are they hiring numourous people fot that single post?*
> 
> Sorry to barge in but Airside Supervisor is Grade Ek06.
> 
> Cheers,
> Faaris


Thank you! I am guessing salary will be around 7k?


----------



## rey911

My final interview date for airside team leader was oct 22. And my online portal status is still showing interview scheduled. Its been around 3 months after the interview, still no reply or unsuccessful mail. What does this mean, they didnt even updated my status. I was the last candidate for the interview and they told me they will let me know within 2 weeks. Some said after 3 months of FI application is automatically rejected. Is that true, please help with this. Really in need of an advice right now.


----------



## The Rascal

rey911 said:


> My final interview date for airside team leader was oct 22. And my online portal status is still showing interview scheduled. Its been around 3 months after the interview, still no reply or unsuccessful mail. What does this mean, they didnt even updated my status. I was the last candidate for the interview and they told me they will let me know within 2 weeks. Some said after 3 months of FI application is automatically rejected. Is that true, please help with this. Really in need of an advice right now.


Instead of wanting help from others, why don't you either call them (if you're outside the country) or go there (if you're in the UAE).

Then you will know.


----------



## rey911

I called them so many times and mailed them also. But nobody is attending and no reply for my mail.


----------



## faaris

Daisymae128 said:


> Thank you! I am guessing salary will be around 7k?


Indeed (accomodation allowance included in 7K).

Cheers,
Faaris


----------



## Daisymae128

rey911 said:


> My final interview date for airside team leader was oct 22. And my online portal status is still showing interview scheduled. Its been around 3 months after the interview, still no reply or unsuccessful mail. What does this mean, they didnt even updated my status. I was the last candidate for the interview and they told me they will let me know within 2 weeks. Some said after 3 months of FI application is automatically rejected. Is that true, please help with this. Really in need of an advice right now.


You never know with them they can call out of the blue


----------



## Daisymae128

rey911 said:


> My final interview date for airside team leader was oct 22. And my online portal status is still showing interview scheduled. Its been around 3 months after the interview, still no reply or unsuccessful mail. What does this mean, they didnt even updated my status. I was the last candidate for the interview and they told me they will let me know within 2 weeks. Some said after 3 months of FI application is automatically rejected. Is that true, please help with this. Really in need of an advice right now.





faaris said:


> Indeed (accomodation allowance included in 7K).
> 
> Cheers,
> Faaris



Thanks you ve been a good help


----------



## rey911

Is there any time limitations after the final interview..


----------



## Qamunde

Daisymae128 said:


> Thanks it is for a supervisor post and you know what grade it will fall under? If they mention vacancy for airside supervisor , are they hiring numourous people fot that single post?



@Daisymae128, well I'm a newbie to Emirates as a whole therefore not in the best position to answer your 2 questions. Probably someone that's been with them longer on this thread may be of help?


----------



## Qamunde

rey911 said:


> Is there any time limitations after the final interview..



@rey911, I doubt there is. Previous threads on here have proven that. The timings vary from one candidate to the other, the availability of the positions. 

Some have been contacted days and weeks after the FI while for others it's taken way longer than that...but they have been contacted anyways, even if it's with an 'unsuccessful' response. 

Patience is key.


----------



## rey911

Its been very long time around more than 2 months.. If UM is received i coud have try another vacancy. Another application has gone status to under review along with this.. But why arent they updating to interview completed.. Really confusing that is..


----------



## CBurn

The Rascal said:


> Instead of wanting help from others, why don't you either call them (if you're outside the country) or go there (if you're in the UAE).
> 
> Then you will know.


The Rascal,

A pleasant day, Sir.

It has been more than 3 months standby for me waiting in the dark since my final interview last October 6, 2015 in Emirates.

Reading the previous conversations in this thread I see that you are capable of answering questions in a professional and reliable manner. (mostly)

For several times, I have visited the Emirates HQ reception since I am staying only in Sharjah. Been monitoring the portal also and fortunately have seen progress from "application under review" to "interview completed". 

But still not getting any sufficient answers nor reply from their HR.

I would just like to seek help from you to whom shall I go or to contact if I want to inquire regarding the progress of my application? If you only happen to have some knowledge on how this process goes. I hope.

Your reply would be highly appreciated Sir.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
CBurn


----------



## ameliebrwn

Hi everyone
I have a question. Few days ago by mistake i withdrew the wrong application, but quickly i re-applied again. At first i got a ''thank you for applying'' email, few minutes after i had withdrew the application i got a ''withdrawal'' email, but than when i re-applied again i never got a email that i re-applied. It says on the status ''application received'', so im good to go? They got my application right? Im so stupid heheehe i withdrew the wrong application )
Im scared what if i messed up my chances here? Has anyone done this before? Should i re-apply again with another email address perhaps? Im just scared i might have messed up things. 
I thought i would ask you guys, perhaps anyone know.
Thank you for your insight


----------



## Gana999

Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum and have been actively going through a lot of posts and responses concerning job applications, response time, application status, interview feedback and more. Like most of you on this thread I have also applied for a job posting with Emirates - Arabian Adventures (Congress Solutions International) which is also a part of the Emirates Group.

I have applied for the following role 'Conference and Operations Manager - Arabian Adventures'. The main function of the role is to develop the objectives of Congress Solutions International which I believe is directly or in-directly connected with Arabian Adventures. 

I do have a few questions and would highly appreciate if someone can clarify the same when time permits. 

Like most of you on this forum I have applied online (EK website) and my application status has moved to Application under review and remained there for a while now. 

Job posted Dated: 15th Dec 2015
Applied Date: 16th Dec 2015
Application status: Application under review
Position: 'Conference and Operations Manager - Arabian Adventures'
Closing date: 28th Jan 2016

1) Any member on this forum currently working with Congress Solutions International? 
2) Have any of you applied and got through to an interview with Congress Solutions International. If yes, can you please tell me, what role and a few details of the interview process.
3) How does one identify the pay grade of the job/role? Can anyone help me with the grade for this role? I have seen many posts where they say that they have applied for an EK Grade 04 or 05 and so on. So far I haven't been very successful in identifying the same. 
4) Now, I clearly understand that a response from EK HR takes time. At least in most cases that I have come across. My concern is the closing date 28th Jan 2015, will they contact applicants even after the closing date or does it mean that they have finished their search and the job does not stand open? I have seen many job postings without a closing date but says On-going. 

I have applied for the role through LinkedIn and I do see myself to be a perfect fit taking into consideration the experience and the client requirements for the role. I have a premier account on LinkedIn and it helps the applicant to understand how suitable they are for the role and how relevant the jobs posted are making suggestions etc. 

As per the portal it also states the following ‘You would be in the Top 10% of 766 applicants based on your skill set’. I understand that it is just a reference for this particular portal and does not have to be the same on the EK portal. 

I am very keen on getting this job (at least to make it for the interview) and would like your help to understand if there could be anything else that I could do to push my application forward for an interview or would I have to just sit and wait for the golden call. 

Thank you all in advance and very much looking forward for your inputs. 

Best,
Gana999


----------



## Gana999

ameliebrwn said:


> Hi everyone
> I have a question. Few days ago by mistake i withdrew the wrong application, but quickly i re-applied again. At first i got a ''thank you for applying'' email, few minutes after i had withdrew the application i got a ''withdrawal'' email, but than when i re-applied again i never got a email that i re-applied. It says on the status ''application received'', so im good to go? They got my application right? Im so stupid heheehe i withdrew the wrong application )
> Im scared what if i messed up my chances here? Has anyone done this before? Should i re-apply again with another email address perhaps? Im just scared i might have messed up things.
> I thought i would ask you guys, perhaps anyone know.
> Thank you for your insight


Hi ameliebrwn,

I went through the same and reapplied exactly like you did. The status has moved to Application under review. So, I am guessing you should be fine too. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers!
Gana999


----------



## ameliebrwn

*Gana999* how long did it take for your application to go from ''application received'' to ''application under review''?
Thank you so much for the info, phewww nice to know that i didnt mess things up
Good Luck Gana999


----------



## Gana999

ameliebrwn said:


> *Gana999* how long did it take for your application to go from ''application received'' to ''application under review''?
> Thank you so much for the info, phewww nice to know that i didnt mess things up
> Good Luck Gana999


Hey ameliebrwn... surprisingly within a week.. and now it is just at that. Thank you and good luck to you too.


----------



## ameliebrwn

Gana999 said:


> Hey ameliebrwn... surprisingly within a week.. and now it is just at that. Thank you and good luck to you too.



Thank you *Gana999*  
WOW thats amazing, that it went so quickly over to under review, lucky you.
I hope you hear from EK soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gana999

Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum and have been actively going through a lot of posts and responses concerning job applications, response time, application status, interview feedback and more. Like most of you on this thread I have also applied for a job posting with Emirates - Arabian Adventures (Congress Solutions International) which is also a part of the Emirates Group.

I have applied for the following role 'Conference and Operations Manager - Arabian Adventures'. The main function of the role is to develop the objectives of Congress Solutions International which I believe is directly or in-directly connected with Arabian Adventures. 

I do have a few questions and would highly appreciate if someone can clarify the same when time permits. 

Like most of you on this forum I have applied online (EK website) and my application status has moved to Application under review and remained there for a while now. 

Job posted Dated: 15th Dec 2015
Applied Date: 16th Dec 2015
Application status: Application under review
Position: 'Conference and Operations Manager - Arabian Adventures'
Closing date: 28th Jan 2016

1) Any member on this forum currently working with Congress Solutions International? 
2) Have any of you applied and got through to an interview with Congress Solutions International. If yes, can you please tell me, what role and a few details of the interview process.
3) How does one identify the pay grade of the job/role? Can anyone help me with the grade for this role? I have seen many posts where they say that they have applied for an EK Grade 04 or 05 and so on. So far I haven't been very successful in identifying the same. 
4) Now, I clearly understand that a response from EK HR takes time. At least in most cases that I have come across. My concern is the closing date 28th Jan 2015, will they contact applicants even after the closing date or does it mean that they have finished their search and the job does not stand open? I have seen many job postings without a closing date but says On-going. 

I have applied for the role through LinkedIn and I do see myself to be a perfect fit taking into consideration the experience and the client requirements for the role. I have a premier account on LinkedIn and it helps the applicant to understand how suitable they are for the role and how relevant the jobs posted are making suggestions etc. 

As per the portal it also states the following ‘You would be in the Top 10% of 766 applicants based on your skill set’. I understand that it is just a reference for this particular portal and does not have to be the same on the EK portal. 

I am very keen on getting this job (at least to make it for the interview) and would like your help to understand if there could be anything else that I could do to push my application forward for an interview or would I have to just sit and wait for the golden call. 

Thank you all in advance and very much looking forward for your inputs. 

Best,
Gana999


----------



## zovi

*Emirates Flight Catering*

Following this thread I was surprised with my recent experience when applying for a role at Emirates Flight Catering....

I have previously applied for around 3 jobs with Emirates Group and never, ever heard back! 

I applied for one just before Christmas with Emirates Flight Catering, received a call from HR last week with basic questions, immediately got a call for interview with VP and HR Manager. Had the interview then immediately was informed I would be invited for the next stage that would consist of Physcometric tests and case studies with presentation! There was no mention of 'assessment centre' they said HR will contact me and confirm the date to go back. 

So after reading this thread it sounds like assessment centres are most popular, I've not attended one for a very long time! 

Perhaps Emirates Flight Catering have slightly different processes....

I was surprised how quick I heard back, however I don't know the grade of the job, it is not on the job spec. I will have to ask them, they have all the details of my existing package so I would like to think they wouldn't take me through all this unless it's at least comparable.


----------



## ameliebrwn

*zovi* did you get a under review status before you got that call from HR? The call you got from HR was it questions regarding your resume or other questions? 
Lucky you that your process has been quick. I also have heard the EK process is sooooo long, so lucky you. Good Luck


----------



## zovi

ameliebrwn said:


> *zovi* did you get a under review status before you got that call from HR? The call you got from HR was it questions regarding your resume or other questions?
> Lucky you that your process has been quick. I also have heard the EK process is sooooo long, so lucky you. Good Luck


Hi,

The online status still says 'applied' I hadn't been tracking it to be honest because previously they've never ever called me and status remained the same.

The questions were just confirming info on my CV, asking about current package and then my marital/family status. 

Next day they called me, said I was shortlisted for interview and organised it for the next day, apologising for the short notice. 

As I was leaving the EKFC building the HR manager walked out saw I was leaving and popped over to the car and asked if I could go back in a weeks time for the case/study presentation stage and it would be around 3 hours in total.

I do hope it's not assessment center, I'll have to ask them today.

Maybe EKFC operate slightly different and quicker ?


----------



## cat0803

*updated*



emma2012 said:


> Im curious are these salary/grades still accurate today? or have they changed?
> 
> 
> Grade-16
> 38,228-79,680
> Grade-15
> 28,416-49,159
> Grade-14
> 21,581-37,120
> Grade-13
> 18,108-30,965
> Grade-12
> 15,837-26,923
> Grade-11
> 13,724-23,193
> Grade-10
> 11,504-19,328
> Grade-9
> 9,148-15,278
> Grade-8
> 7,802-12,952
> Grade-7
> 6,059-9,998
> Grade-6
> 4,697-7,703
> Grade-5
> 3,510-5,721
> Grade-4
> 2,243-3,634
> Grade-3
> 1,693-2,742
> Grade-2
> 1,301-2,108
> Grade-1
> 1,051-1,703


Hi all, I'm a new member here going through the usual interview process. Going back on this thread a few years ago, if everyone could just update their grade level and what the ranges are it would be quite helpful. I don't think anyone above a grade 9/10 is using this forum but if everyone upto grade 10 could post the salary range that would be helpful.


----------



## ameliebrwn

Cat0803 may i ask your timeline so far? Ex how long it took for you to hear back from emirates and did your status change online as well? From application to interview ect? Thanks


----------



## cat0803

*my emirates experience*



ameliebrwn said:


> Cat0803 may i ask your timeline so far? Ex how long it took for you to hear back from emirates and did your status change online as well? From application to interview ect? Thanks


The position I applied for is a specialist role (grade 8). Its been posted at least a few times with different specializations so I'm not sure which role they've filled and which they haven't. They've Rejected me a few times as well for this same role 

I've also applied to a few local ones (US based), got the invitation for the interview, went to the interview and they let me know the result all within 30 days and they were very clear about that. At least one can move on. I also think its because HR and the Hiring Manager needed to fill that role (NY is not as big an operation as DXB) and everything moves somewhat fast here.

If they've looked at your resume, its under review. If they call you for a Skype interview, its also under review. One position I applied for said Interview completed and I was never called or interviewed so I would just check the online portal but not use it as a sure fire answer.

Its just my opinion that I would never base any timelines not just for Emirates but for any carrier (just speaking from experience). I guess the steps to interviewing for a role in dxb are a Skype video call, assessment, interview etc. hope for the best!

I've read this entire forum and I see people asking for timelines tis just impossible. Its not Ramadan now so it may be a bit quicker (I've heard that one too) but a majority of the HR folks at emirates in dxb are expats so what does Ramadan have to do with hiring?

But to answer your question, 2 weeks from initial application. Sorry for being long winded 

GT


----------



## ameliebrwn

*cat0803* thank you so much for your informative post, indeed nice to hear opinions of others about this. Hopefully now that its not a holiday in Dubai, that the process will be a bit quicker, lol one can hope  
But good luck Cat0803


----------



## The Rascal

ameliebrwn said:


> *cat0803* Hopefully now that its not a holiday in Dubai, that the process will be a bit quicker, lol one can hope


LOL, every day is a holiday in Dubai - didn't you know?

Seriously though, if the position is needed due to impending business issues then the recruiting will fly through, if not, if you're one of many for a role, then it'll take forever.


----------



## marine0611

*some informations*

Hi everybody, 

I am new on the website. I am from Paris 

I would like to apply for a job in dubai in emiratescareer ( customer service agent ), but someone knows if we have a job with them in Dubai, do they provide a apartment in Dubai ? 

Thanks a loooot 

 Marine


----------



## ranjunos

i also got the mail that i havebeen shortlisted for next process.........anybody know how much time it would take for next process??


----------



## ameliebrwn

ranjunos said:


> i also got the mail that i havebeen shortlisted for next process.........anybody know how much time it would take for next process??


ranjunos, can i ask you how long it took for ek to send you this email after you applied for the position? I know we all have unique timelines, but im just curious.
Also now that you got this email, your status is ''under review'' right?
Did ek call you before you got this email?


----------



## TheHappyLlama

Any updates on current grade 09 basic salaries exclusive of allowances and bonues etc. Contemplating a position in IT .. many thanks!


----------



## boraaa

Dear muhammet ayranci,

Thank you for your recent contact, seeking employment with the Emirates Group.

We have received your job submission and will consider you in competition with other candidates. If shortlisted, we will be in contact with you to discuss the next stages in our selection process.

If you do not receive an invitation from us for an interview within 6 weeks, please assume that your application has not been successful on this occasion or that we currently have no suitable opportunities to consider you for.


hi ppl..i got my skype done 2 weeks ago...n whats next...will they call me to dxb for further process? as i was told by a frnd that this is it n am selected.
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## cat0803

boraaa said:


> Dear muhammet ayranci,
> 
> Thank you for your recent contact, seeking employment with the Emirates Group.
> 
> We have received your job submission and will consider you in competition with other candidates. If shortlisted, we will be in contact with you to discuss the next stages in our selection process.
> 
> If you do not receive an invitation from us for an interview within 6 weeks, please assume that your application has not been successful on this occasion or that we currently have no suitable opportunities to consider you for.
> 
> 
> hi ppl..i got my skype done 2 weeks ago...n whats next...will they call me to dxb for further process? as i was told by a frnd that this is it n am selected.
> Thank you so much for your help


hi,

I really suggest you go over the other posts in this forum regarding callbacks and timelines. I would completely be repeating a post that has been butchered from page 1 

But rule of thumb....Unless you have an etkt from emirates for a specific date don't pack your suit 

ciao!


----------



## ameliebrwn

Jgemin said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> 1. Exactly 1 week on after the skype interview, I got an e-mail with an invitation for the 2-day assessment.
> 2. Yes, see above.
> 3. See below. Hope you can bear the long post.
> 
> EK fly me in with an Business Class seat and it was good to see how to product is. Nothing to say there, except very impressive and professional for a laymen like me.
> 
> Assessment:
> Day 1: Met with all the applicants for the role. There were five of us in total. 2 internal candidates and 3 external (including me). We were taking into the room with desktop computers and we had 1 hour time to prepare a presentation with the data given. You could do anything you wanted as long as your story was coherent and sensible. Also, do brush up on your MS Office skills. I was selected to present 2nd to the coordinator and line manager. They ask you some question regarding the conclusions and actions you presented. I think it is to see if you are able to logically come to a conclusion. After that, we had to take place in the waiting area. The coordinator came out and all five had to come along to another room and where told that this would be a group discussion set-up. Present in the room was the line manager, the coordinator and another line manager, who I would be working close with. The group discussion contained an topic which was related to the job. Obviously, the idea is to come up with an solid conclusion and one of the candidates needed to present this to the panel. Main takeaway here was to participate and at least get your voice heard. If you feel someone is taking too much floor-time, kindly interrupt and present your statement. I am somewhat introvert by nature, so it was hard for me to just call out and interrupt. Anyhow, after the discussion, we were told to wait outside and we would be called in to hear if we were invited to the second day. I was invited and was allowed to go on the "tour", where EK shows the company accommodation(villa and apartment), clinic, and a school (if you have any kids). Then back to the hotel to get a good night rest.
> 
> Later that evening, I received an invitation by e-mail to complete the on-line psychometric questionnaire. Not really hard, there are no right or wrong answers. I just completed it and send it off.
> 
> Day 2: Had to be early at EKHQ for the other psychometric tests. I have met up with 1 other candidate who also got through. Anyhow, these tests were more competency based and showed in my case if I was logical, could recognize patterns and have good numerical reasoning. After this, I was guided to an psychologist, who then went through the results and questioned me about some observations found in the tests. The tests and report of the psychologist is used to understand you are not a nut-job She passed them on to the hiring panel.
> After that, me and the other candidate were told we had a final interview with the panel. It is basically the last segment of the assessment and to me it was pretty brutal, every detail from my CV was discussed and also what I would think about the job challenges, moving to Dubai, etc. I was in front of 3 people and that was a bit intimidating, but not too much. They told me that I would get an e-mail or call if I was successful in a week or 2. If I am unsuccessful, i would get an generated e-mail.
> 
> After that, you will go back to the hotel and prepare to fly home.
> 
> To finish it all off, I wanted to tell that I have gotten a offer and after negotiations have accepted the offer. Now I am starting up with the joining formalities and will have to pass those as well, to make the offer valid. Mind you, I have not resigned from my current employer as there is still a slight chance I will not make it through(I do not think I will get rejected based on my history, but you never know...). EK also has stated NOT to resign until your joining formalities are sorted.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to you, leanne and all of you running for an spot in EK.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.



Thanks Jgemin for sharing your experience with us, i hope you are enjoying working and living in Dubai


----------



## skeggman

I am waiting for my email for a Skype interview for a grade 10 role in IT. Haven't been through the traditional selection process as was contacted directly by Emirates (head hunted) for this postion. 

Have been sent details on initial package - AED 42k per month including basic, accommodation and transportation. allowances. Seems the salaries ranges can vary abit for the different grades. 

Anyone with recent experience at this level able to comment?

Skeg


----------



## The Rascal

skeggman said:


> I am waiting for my email for a Skype interview for a grade 10 role in IT. Haven't been through the traditional selection process as was contacted directly by Emirates (head hunted) for this postion.
> 
> Have been sent details on initial package - AED 42k per month including basic, accommodation and transportation. allowances. Seems the salaries ranges can vary abit for the different grades.
> 
> Anyone with recent experience at this level able to comment?
> 
> Skeg


That's low considering your housing is around 20k/month, add travel and stuff and your allowances are 23-25k, putting your base at 17k, that's poor, ask for a further 5-8k


----------



## skeggman

The Rascal said:


> skeggman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for my email for a Skype interview for a grade 10 role in IT. Haven't been through the traditional selection process as was contacted directly by Emirates (head hunted) for this postion.
> 
> Have been sent details on initial package - AED 42k per month including basic, accommodation and transportation. allowances. Seems the salaries ranges can vary abit for the different grades.
> 
> Anyone with recent experience at this level able to comment?
> 
> Skeg
> 
> 
> 
> That's low considering your housing is around 20k/month, add travel and stuff and your allowances are 23-25k, putting your base at 17k, that's poor, ask for a further 5-8k
Click to expand...

Thanks Rascal for the prompt reply. 

The breakdown of the package had accommodation at 16,075 and transport at 1,700 (am I being undersold?) I was thinking of going for at least 50k a month overall, just wasn't sure how much wiggle room they put into these offered. 

Skeg


----------



## The Rascal

Ah OK, then the accom allowance has been trimmed from a couple of years back - it's fixed for everyone at a particular grade, can't be changed.

24+18 is higher mid table. Ask EK what the G10 banding is, if I recall it's something like 15-30 or so, so 24 as a start isn't that bad. But if 30k is still the top, then you can't get to 50k anyway.

Ask them the G10 banding.


----------



## skeggman

The Rascal said:


> Ah OK, then the accom allowance has been trimmed from a couple of years back - it's fixed for everyone at a particular grade, can't be changed.
> 
> 24+18 is higher mid table. Ask EK what the G10 banding is, if I recall it's something like 15-30 or so, so 24 as a start isn't that bad. But if 30k is still the top, then you can't get to 50k anyway.
> 
> Ask them the G10 banding.


Cheers for the advice Rascal. If I manage to get to the final stages and can seriously talk money I will see how far I can push. Really appreciate the advice. 

Skeg


----------



## ameliebrwn

suzimack said:


> Yes I got the job. I'm in IT as a Business Analyst.
> The assessment day is quite unusual, at least in my experience (which admittedly is limited, having been with my previous company for 14 years). I was told to report at 10, was put into a room for an hour and told I had to prepare a presentation ( they supplied the topic - relevant to the job applied for) . I was given access to PowerPoint to prepare slides, but no Internet. I then had an hour to myself, and cane back to a awaiting room full of other people! I was called out as part if a group of four, and we were taken to a room in front of a panel, given a situation scenario and given 10 minutes as s group to decide what we would do. We then had to explain to the panel our decision and why!!!
> I should explain that I knew nothing about any if these people, and had never net them before! When we all sat outside after this, I discovered they were all here for sales jobs, baring little relation to mine!!
> After more waiting the 2 men in the group were called (separately) into a room, and told they were unsuccessful!
> I was asked into another room, and given a role play scenario, with 10 minutes to prepare. After the role play ended, I was told I was successful, and would be coming back for an interview the next day!
> On leaving, I discovered the other lady in my 'group' had also been unsuccessful, and told not to come back the next day!!
> All in all it was a very long, very strange day, and I'm really not sure what they were looking for!
> Oh and if you do get through, expect a couple of hours of psychometric tests too!!


This psychometric tests you guys did, did it include tests like this in this pic below as well?:::










Goshhhh i dislike this kind of psychometric tests. I dont mind answering hundreds of questions about our personality or whatever. But not these kind of psychometric tests


----------



## zovi

I did the assessments last week and yes it was exactly like that.


----------



## zovi

skeggman said:


> Thanks Rascal for the prompt reply.
> 
> The breakdown of the package had accommodation at 16,075 and transport at 1,700 (am I being undersold?) I was thinking of going for at least 50k a month overall, just wasn't sure how much wiggle room they put into these offered.
> 
> Skeg


This is worrying me, today I received a call congratulating me on being successful, however they are waiting final sign off before can share package details with me. The role I applied for is grade FC09, but if 42k is a grade 10 then I definitely won't be accepting the role as my current role at existing company is more like the grade 10


----------



## skeggman

zovi said:


> skeggman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rascal for the prompt reply.
> 
> The breakdown of the package had accommodation at 16,075 and transport at 1,700 (am I being undersold?) I was thinking of going for at least 50k a month overall, just wasn't sure how much wiggle room they put into these offered.
> 
> Skeg
> 
> 
> 
> This is worrying me, today I received a call congratulating me on being successful, however they are waiting final sign off before can share package details with me. The role I applied for is grade FC09, but if 42k is a grade 10 then I definitely won't be accepting the role as my current role at existing company is more like the grade 10
Click to expand...

I believe a lot of it does depend on type of role and experience (not just grade). The role I am in discussions about is kind of specialized. 

Skeg


----------



## ameliebrwn

I have a question 
In the confirmation email we get when we first apply, it says if we havnt heard from them within 6 weeks, we should consider our application unsuccessful or something like that. But what happens if our application is under review within 6 weeks, but we havnt been shortlisted yet or heard from them yet. Are we still in the game? Or should we consider our application being unsuccessful?


----------



## skeggman

I have my Skype interview booked in this coming Tuesday for my grade 10 role with EG IT. I have looked through the forum and seen some people post on the format of this interview, however was just wondering if anyone had any recent experience (especially in regards to an IT role)?

Was also hoping someone on here is currently working for EG IT in a grade 9 or 10 role and can answer some questions?


 What are the size and structure of the teams reporting to the VP of IT?
 What sort of tools do they currently have for software testing (load, functional, performance, regression)?
 What (if any) auto deployment tools are they using?
 What service management toolset is currently used (I heard HPSM, if so, what version)?
 Desktops of laptops?
 OS? Windows XP, 7 or 8?
 Office (heard they are going to 360 this year)?
 Culture within the teams?
 How mature are the ITIL processes?
 Are Agile practices used, or is it still waterfall?

Thanks

Skeg


----------



## toothfairytales

Hi!

i'm currently in Manila, Philippines and applied for the Claims Officer Job under Medical Field in their website. I received a confirmation e-mail and advised to allow until 6 weeks for the selection process. My question is can they hire a candidate not living or not in Dubai at the time of their application? What will be their process of off-shore candidates? 

Thank you!


----------



## ameliebrwn

*toothfairytales* regardless where we live, we can apply to Emirates. If you get selected and go further in the recruitment process they will invite you to Dubai for further assessments/interview.


----------



## toothfairytales

ameliebrwn said:


> *toothfairytales* regardless where we live, we can apply to Emirates. If you get selected and go further in the recruitment process they will invite you to Dubai for further assessments/interview.


Thanks for answering. How much time do they reply from the time the application was submitted? I got a confirmation e-mail on 02/12/2016. May I ask what is the timeframe for their reply once you are shortlisted?

Thanks


----------



## ameliebrwn

toothfairytales said:


> Thanks for answering. How much time do they reply from the time the application was submitted? I got a confirmation e-mail on 02/12/2016. May I ask what is the timeframe for their reply once you are shortlisted?
> 
> Thanks


*toothfairytales* a member from this forum few years back wrote her interview experience with Emirates in Dubai and i love how informative her post is. It give us an insight of how it might be if we get invited for an interview later on...i will copy and paste for you, in case you might find this useful to read:::::::



suzimack said:


> Yes I got the job. I'm in IT as a Business Analyst.
> The assessment day is quite unusual, at least in my experience (which admittedly is limited, having been with my previous company for 14 years). I was told to report at 10, was put into a room for an hour and told I had to prepare a presentation ( they supplied the topic - relevant to the job applied for) . I was given access to PowerPoint to prepare slides, but no Internet. I then had an hour to myself, and cane back to a awaiting room full of other people! I was called out as part if a group of four, and we were taken to a room in front of a panel, given a situation scenario and given 10 minutes as s group to decide what we would do. We then had to explain to the panel our decision and why!!!
> I should explain that I knew nothing about any if these people, and had never net them before! When we all sat outside after this, I discovered they were all here for sales jobs, baring little relation to mine!!
> After more waiting the 2 men in the group were called (separately) into a room, and told they were unsuccessful!
> I was asked into another room, and given a role play scenario, with 10 minutes to prepare. After the role play ended, I was told I was successful, and would be coming back for an interview the next day!
> On leaving, I discovered the other lady in my 'group' had also been unsuccessful, and told not to come back the next day!!
> All in all it was a very long, very strange day, and I'm really not sure what they were looking for!
> Oh and if you do get through, expect a couple of hours of psychometric tests too!!


In regards to timelines with Emirates, i have been reading tons of pages in this thread and tried to figure this out myself. But there is no specific timeline, all applicants have unique timelines and its impossible to compare ect. For some it took weeks until they got shortlisted and for some months. So we never know and the only thing we have to be is to be SUPER patience and not go crazy  lol
Cause the wait for a reply or results is frustrating indeed 
GOOD LUCK toothfairytales :fingerscrossed:


----------



## toothfairytales

ameliebrwn said:


> *toothfairytales*In regards to timelines with Emirates, i have been reading tons of pages in this thread and tried to figure this out myself. But there is no specific timeline, all applicants have unique timelines and its impossible to compare ect. For some it took weeks until they got shortlisted and for some months. So we never know and the only thing we have to be is to be SUPER patience and not go crazy  lol
> 
> Cause the wait for a reply or results is frustrating indeed
> 
> GOOD LUCK toothfairytales :fingerscrossed:



I appreciate your answer! Thanks so much for helping me become more patient 

I guess all I have to do is wait! Btw, are you working for Emirates now?


----------



## ameliebrwn

toothfairytales, no i dont work for Emirates.
But my application is under review so we will see what happens.
:fingerscrossed: for all of us who is waiting


----------



## toothfairytales

ameliebrwn said:


> toothfairytales, no i dont work for Emirates.
> But my application is under review so we will see what happens.
> :fingerscrossed: for all of us who is waiting



So yours has changed status from 'application received' to 'under review'? Did you received an e-mail regarding the change in status of your application? Good luck to all of us! 😊 Btw, what are you applying for?


----------



## ameliebrwn

Yes my status did change from application received to under review, and no i did not get an email in regards to this status change. I dont know if they send out emails for status changes, but we just have to check it ourselves. Because of privacy reasons i wont be able to mention what i applied 
But 3 weeks after i applied it changed to under review. 
And now who knows what will happen :-/


----------



## toothfairytales

ameliebrwn said:


> Yes my status did change from application received to under review, and no i did not get an email in regards to this status change. I dont know if they send out emails for status changes, but we just have to check it ourselves. Because of privacy reasons i wont be able to mention what i applied
> But 3 weeks after i applied it changed to under review.
> And now who knows what will happen :-/


Wow thanks! You're veru helpful 

Mine has not changed yet. I Hope to see you in Emirates


----------



## ameliebrwn

toothfairytales do keep us updated with your application if something changes, i hope you hear from Emirates soon
and indeed i hope we all make it :fingerscrossed:lane:


----------



## thirumurukan

*Dnata interview*

Hello Friends,

I would like receive comments on the bellow lines.

* I got a invitation from dnata for attending AD for Technical position on 10/02/2016, i have passed the AD so subsequently got Invitation to attend final interview on the next day and it was fine. I have not got intimation or any communication from them till now after Final Interview.

*My question is *
1) My Status show as "*Completed*" 
2) When can i expect any correspondence from them?


----------



## Getto90

Hi everyone I'm just new here. Is anyone here applying for customer service professionals position?


----------



## banlee

*Senior Maintenance Technician EK05*

Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.




Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment
Emirates Group

received on jan 28 .. when will they call any idea..


----------



## toothfairytales

ameliebrwn said:


> toothfairytales do keep us updated with your application if something changes, i hope you hear from Emirates soon
> and indeed i hope we all make it :fingerscrossed:lane:


I checked my application today and it already changed status to 'Application Under Review' 

So another waiting game? I'm excited and nervous at the same time 😊


----------



## thirumurukan

*Dnata interview*

Hello Friends,

I would like receive comments on the bellow lines.

* I got a invitation from dnata for attending AD for Technical position on 10/02/2016, i have passed the AD so subsequently got Invitation to attend final interview on the next day and it was fine. I have not got intimation or any communication from them till now after Final Interview.

My question is 
1) My Status show as "Completed" 
2) When can i expect any correspondence from them?


----------



## thirumurukan

banlee said:


> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HR Manager - Recruitment
> Emirates Group
> 
> received on jan 28 .. when will they call any idea..



Hi Banlee

When was ur AD and Final interview(Date) and where(City)?


----------



## ameliebrwn

*thirumurukan + banlee:* if you read the threads here there is a lot of folks mentioning that there is no fixed timeline for when EK contact 
the applicants for the next stage. We just have to wait and see what happens. GOOD LUCK to both of you :fingerscrossed:

*toothfairytales:* that is awesome, that didnt take
long for your application to go under review right?
how long did it take for your application
to go under review? This is awesome news 
and yeah now another waiting game here....
so frustrating heheehheh
But :fingerscrossed: for you lane:


----------



## toothfairytales

ameliebrwn said:


> *toothfairytales:* that is awesome, that didnt take
> long for your application to go under review right?
> how long did it take for your application
> to go under review? This is awesome news
> and yeah now another waiting game here....
> so frustrating heheehheh
> But :fingerscrossed: for you lane:


Thanks so much! I submitted my application on 02/12/2016. I did not expect this quick since I have read that some applications took almost 3-4 weeks before their status has been changed 

BTW, What would be the next process for this? Am I going to be scheduled for an interview if I am shortlisted?

Thanks!


----------



## banlee

:


thirumurukan said:


> Hi Banlee
> 
> When was ur AD and Final interview(Date) and where(City)?


the assesment exam was on 15th jan in dubai it self
final interview on 26 jan dubai
recived the above status on 28th jan
still waiting for the call


 :juggle:


----------



## ameliebrwn

toothfairytales said:


> Thanks so much! I submitted my application on 02/12/2016. I did not expect this quick since I have read that some applications took almost 3-4 weeks before their status has been changed
> 
> BTW, What would be the next process for this? Am I going to be scheduled for an interview if I am shortlisted?
> 
> Thanks!


That is indeed quick, lucky you toothfairytales 
Exciting  
The usual next step from what i read in this thread is suppose to be either a phone call or an email inviting you for a short Skype interview. If you pass that Skype interview they will later invite you to Dubai for another interview. 
Keep us posted toothfairy :fingerscrossed:


*banlee:* Its not wise/safe to post your phone number/email on a public forum like this. If i were you i would delete those details and pm thirumurukan instead.


----------



## cat0803

hey ameliebrwn

is there an email to contact you? just finished my final interview I can walk you through some of the process.


----------



## ameliebrwn

CAT i tried to send you a pm but i cant? I dont know why
Can you try to pm me and see if that works? 
But major congrats on finishing the final interview GOOD LUCK :fingerscrossed:


----------



## banlee

ameliebrwn said:


> That is indeed quick, lucky you toothfairytales
> Exciting
> The usual next step from what i read in this thread is suppose to be either a phone call or an email inviting you for a short Skype interview. If you pass that Skype interview they will later invite you to Dubai for another interview.
> Keep us posted toothfairy :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> mr tirumurukan can u mension which post u had been selected
> i think new recruits are for the new facilities in airport


----------



## cat0803

How did you try to pm me? because I can't pm you either


----------



## LesFroggitts

cat0803 said:


> How did you try to pm me? because I can't pm you either


To use the PM facility both sender and recipient need to have made five (5) quality posts - the all seeing system determines if your posts qualify. Then after about one hour the facility becomes available.


----------



## ameliebrwn

*Cat* i sent you a pm, but i assume after a while you will be able to read it because you just posted your 5th post.


----------



## thirumurukan

banlee said:


> ameliebrwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is indeed quick, lucky you toothfairytales
> Exciting
> The usual next step from what i read in this thread is suppose to be either a phone call or an email inviting you for a short Skype interview. If you pass that Skype interview they will later invite you to Dubai for another interview.
> Keep us posted toothfairy :fingerscrossed:
> 
> mr tirumurukan can u mension which post u had been selected
> i think new recruits are for the new facilities in airport
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Banlee
> 
> I had my AD and FI on 9 and 10 of feb at Bangalore for Maintenance Planner
> 
> New facilitie means (Under construction or Just completed)?
Click to expand...


----------



## toothfairytales

banlee said:


> ameliebrwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is indeed quick, lucky you toothfairytales
> 
> Exciting
> 
> The usual next step from what i read in this thread is suppose to be either a phone call or an email inviting you for a short Skype interview. If you pass that Skype interview they will later invite you to Dubai for another interview.
> Keep us posted toothfairy :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from an unknown number this morning here in Manila but I was doing something so I was not able to answer it! May I ask what number are their using to contact their applicants? There is no area code in the numbers that I see here..
Click to expand...


----------



## pamela0810

toothfairytales said:


> banlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from an unknown number this morning here in Manila but I was doing something so I was not able to answer it! May I ask what number are their using to contact their applicants? There is no area code in the numbers that I see here..
> 
> 
> 
> For any members that contribute to this thread, please do not post contact details as that's against forum rules. You are free to respond to Toothfairytales via PM with contact details if you have this information.
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## ameliebrwn

*toothfairytales,* i know few folks who have gotten
calls from Emirates and while i do not know the
complete number, all i know is the UAE country code was _*971*_
Now some calls might come as private numbers, but if you do see a call with that country code, and you do not know anyone in UAE, than its a big chance its from Emirates 
Have a lovely day toothfairy


----------



## banlee

*Danata Interview*



thirumurukan said:


> banlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems like we r on the same track
> 
> new concorse D is expected to start this year.. all the trials are over
> so i hope experienced personal will b posted there and freshers will b posted in the other places:juggle::eyebrows:
> 
> thirumurukan plese inform when u get the job offer call / email as we r on the similar roles my AD cal was having main. planner also..
Click to expand...


----------



## banlee

ameliebrwn said:


> *toothfairytales,* i know few folks who have gotten
> calls from Emirates and while i do not know the
> complete number, all i know is the UAE country code was _*971*_
> Now some calls might come as private numbers, but if you do see a call with that country code, and you do not know anyone in UAE, than its a big chance its from Emirates
> Have a lovely day toothfairy


they will email u first and next day they will call u..
it happened in my case of interview calls


----------



## toothfairytales

banlee said:


> they will email u first and next day they will call u..
> it happened in my case of interview calls


Oh, Thank you! I guess I'll just go ahead and check my e-mail often. That's what I thought as well


----------



## dmoonuk

HI all i have been looking at jobs posted by Ek and keep seeing the job of Travel Document Checker/Profiler popping up, Does anyone currently or in the past done this job and if so what grade/salary/benefits come with this post? 

I am also guessing that Customer Service Professionals are the lowest grade ??? 

Many Thanks

Dan


----------



## UAENationals

*UAE Nationals*

Does anyone know the pay/grade scale for Emirati's in Emirates/Dnata?


----------



## zzzeusss

hi,
After some interviews with *Dubai Airports* (online+phone+Skype), I have an assessment in Dubai, for a Grade 7 position. (Senior position 5+ yrs experience required in airport operations)

Do you know if EK grading is the same as DubaiAirports grading? Any particular information about Dubai Airports selection process and/or jobs peculiarities?
thanks in advance!


----------



## thirumurukan

*Danata interview*

Friends after my final interview with Emirates on 10/02/2016, My status is still "completed" but status date updated to "24/02/2016". What does it means any one pls help. :noidea:


----------



## Mydubaidream

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie here. I applied for a managerial role 2 months ago and it only took me 6 weeks to get my application updated from application recieved to complete then after a few days, application under review then application unsuccessful. I tried applying but to a different role this time but its been a month now and its got no update or change of status. Can you please enlighten me on this? Is it worth the wait?


----------



## thirumurukan

*Dnata interview*



thirumurukan said:


> Friends after my final interview with Emirates on 10/02/2016, My status is still "completed" but status date updated to "24/02/2016". What does it means any one pls help. :noidea:



Friends after my final interview with Emirates on 10/02/2016, My status is still "completed" but status date updated to "24/02/2016". What does it means any one pls help. :noidea::noidea:


----------



## thirumurukan

*Danata interview*



thirumurukan said:


> Friends after my final interview with Emirates on 10/02/2016, My status is still "completed" but status date updated to "24/02/2016". What does it means any one pls help. :noidea::noidea:


Friends suddenly my application history show like the attached image, but the jobs which are having "Application recived" status are upadated today. I have not done any application.

Are this is normal that after our final interview.


----------



## Getto90

Hey guys. Just a quick question. I applied for a customer service position a few week backs for which I've been successfully accepted. However, it's only part time and the salary is definitely going to be low compared to the people working for full time for the same position. My question is; are there any chances of you getting full time once you are already in or I'll have to be part time until I finish the contract? Can anyone help me with that? Cheers


----------



## Mydubaidream

toothfairytales said:


> Hi!
> 
> i'm currently in Manila, Philippines and applied for the Claims Officer Job under Medical Field in their website. I received a confirmation e-mail and advised to allow until 6 weeks for the selection process. My question is can they hire a candidate not living or not in Dubai at the time of their application? What will be their process of off-shore candidates?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi toothfairytales,

I am also from Manila and I applied with emirates since last november (2015) but got no feedback. Hows your application? Will you be coming from our country too?
Hope to hear from you soon.
Goodluck!


----------



## Mydubaidream

Getto90 said:


> Hey guys. Just a quick question. I applied for a customer service position a few week backs for which I've been successfully accepted. However, it's only part time and the salary is definitely going to be low compared to the people working for full time for the same position. My question is; are there any chances of you getting full time once you are already in or I'll have to be part time until I finish the contract? Can anyone help me with that? Cheers


Hi Getto,

Are you based in Dubai? Would you mind posting the stages that you go through for the role that you've applied for? 
Thanks. I am a newbie here.


----------



## toothfairytales

Mydubaidream said:


> Hi toothfairytales,
> 
> I am also from Manila and I applied with emirates since last november (2015) but got no feedback. Hows your application? Will you be coming from our country too?
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> Goodluck!


Hi! My application is still under review as of Feb 22, 2016. Still waiting for an update from Emirates. Yes, I am currently in Manila. I'm hoping they will contact me soon!  how about yours? Do you check their web often?


----------



## Mydubaidream

Hi toothfairytales,

Yes I do check on regular basis and its been 5 weeks from the date I have sent my application. Maybe I should be more patient :grin: hope to meet you in dubai


----------



## toothfairytales

Mydubaidream said:


> Hi toothfairytales,
> 
> Yes I do check on regular basis and its been 5 weeks from the date I have sent my application. Maybe I should be more patient :grin: hope to meet you in dubai


What is the current status of your application? Hope to meet you in Dubai too! You can send me a message if you like


----------



## MtJx

please share for which post you applied for !


----------



## Mydubaidream

toothfairytales said:


> Mydubaidream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi toothfairytales,
> 
> Yes I do check on regular basis and its been 5 weeks from the date I have sent my application. Maybe I should be more patient :grin: hope to meet you in dubai
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current status of your application? Hope to meet you in Dubai too! You can send me a message if you like
Click to expand...


I applied for customer relations but the status is still "application recieved" not surr though if they prefer someone who is already based in dubai. 
I am hoping to get the call soon. I really wanted to live in dubai and work for emirates.


----------



## toothfairytales

Mydubaidream said:


> I applied for customer relations but the status is still "application recieved" not surr though if they prefer someone who is already based in dubai. I am hoping to get the call soon. I really wanted to live in dubai and work for emirates.


We should wait 6 weeks from the date we submitted our application to receive a response from Emirates if we are short listed. If they have not contacted us within 6 weeks, then that is the time our application is not considered. Well, that was in my case, I don't know if they do have the same standards on other job posts.

This was my timeline at the moment:

02/12/2016 - Application Submitted (Application Received)
02/22/2016 - Application under Review

Until this moment, my application is still under review, so I'm still waiting for a response from them. Hopefully, it will be soon


----------



## Dangeros.Mind

toothfairytales said:


> We should wait 6 weeks from the date we submitted our application to receive a response from Emirates if we are short listed. If they have not contacted us within 6 weeks, then that is the time our application is not considered. Well, that was in my case, I don't know if they do have the same standards on other job posts.
> 
> This was my timeline at the moment:
> 
> 02/12/2016 - Application Submitted (Application Received)
> 02/22/2016 - Application under Review
> 
> Until this moment, my application is still under review, so I'm still waiting for a response from them. Hopefully, it will be soon


hey there ..i don't think you are right 

they called me after 7 months


----------



## Dangeros.Mind

Getto90 said:


> Hi everyone I'm just new here. Is anyone here applying for customer service professionals position?


yup  in here


----------



## Dangeros.Mind

cat0803 said:


> hey ameliebrwn
> 
> is there an email to contact you? just finished my final interview I can walk you through some of the process.


interview for what position please ?


----------



## juniorsaldito

*Customer Service Professionals*

Does any one of you here had a Final Interview last February 24, 2016 for CSP.
Im still waiting for their golden call or email. Heres my timeline below:

AD - Feb 24 2016
FI - Feb 24 2016
OH - Feb 25 2016
IC - Feb 28 2016

Up to now I don't have any updates from them.
If any one of you reading this and have had the same situations please post your timeline
here.

Here are the Abbreviations to be use for us to be easy.
OD - Open Day (if there is)
AD - Assessment Day
IC - Interview Completed (on portal)
OH - On Hold (Shortlisted)
JFIP - Joining Formalities in progress (on portal)
DOJ - Date of Joining

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mydubaidream

Are you based in dubai?


----------



## Mydubaidream

Dangeros.Mind said:


> toothfairytales said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should wait 6 weeks from the date we submitted our application to receive a response from Emirates if we are short listed. If they have not contacted us within 6 weeks, then that is the time our application is not considered. Well, that was in my case, I don't know if they do have the same standards on other job posts.
> 
> This was my timeline at the moment:
> 
> 02/12/2016 - Application Submitted (Application Received)
> 02/22/2016 - Application under Review
> 
> Until this moment, my application is still under review, so I'm still waiting for a response from them. Hopefully, it will be soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey there ..i don't think you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they called me after 7 months
Click to expand...


Are you working with emirates now? 
Are you based in dubai?


----------



## Dangeros.Mind

Mydubaidream said:


> Are you working with emirates now?
> Are you based in dubai?


Not yet... But I got accepted


----------



## Mydubaidream

Wow congratulations! Are you based in dubai? I hope you dont mind posting your timeline and for what role. Thanks


----------



## juniorsaldito

Dangeros.Mind said:


> Not yet... But I got accepted


Hello mate  Would it be possible to post your timeline please?


----------



## Mydubaidream

juniorsaldito said:


> Does any one of you here had a Final Interview last February 24, 2016 for CSP.
> Im still waiting for their golden call or email. Heres my timeline below:
> 
> AD - Feb 24 2016
> FI - Feb 24 2016
> OH - Feb 25 2016
> IC - Feb 28 2016
> 
> Up to now I don't have any updates from them.
> If any one of you reading this and have had the same situations please post your timeline
> here.
> 
> Here are the Abbreviations to be use for us to be easy.
> OD - Open Day (if there is)
> AD - Assessment Day
> IC - Interview Completed (on portal)
> OH - On Hold (Shortlisted)
> JFIP - Joining Formalities in progress (on portal)
> DOJ - Date of Joining
> 
> Thank you so much.



Are based in dubai?
Did you just applied online?


----------



## juniorsaldito

Mydubaidream said:


> Are based in dubai?
> Did you just applied online?


Yes I am based here in Dubai.
I just applied online and they sent me an email for assessment.


----------



## Mydubaidream

juniorsaldito said:


> Mydubaidream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are based in dubai?
> Did you just applied online?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am based here in Dubai.
> I just applied online and they sent me an email for assessment.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your prompt reply.
Hmmm.. maybe the process is a lot faster if the applicant is based in dubai. 
Do they also consider hiring applicant from the philippines?


----------



## banlee

Mydubaidream said:


> Are based in dubai?
> Did you just applied online?


Position Ref: 140000DD
Position Title: Senior Maintenance Technician EK05

AD on 15 Jan 2016
FI on 26 Jan 2016
OH on 28 Jan 2016
IC on 28 Jan 2016
still waiting for the Golden call
any one on the same day :confused2: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## coolaminahsan

Aamir Raj said:


> yes I faced the final interview in UAE and they call me last week in Pakistan ,also asking me more questions about my work and my experience and next day they send me this mail i send u already


hi amir i also received the same email for equipment operator one month ago after my interview,can you please tell me about the next process .thanx


----------



## UAENationals

*Customer service*

Does anyone know what the difference between UAENationals and expats as customer service reps? What are benefits and grades depending on Nationality?


----------



## toothfairytales

Dangeros.Mind said:


> hey there ..i don't think you are right
> 
> they called me after 7 months


No waaaaay?? 

Haha, well i thought its just 6 weeks from the date your application was submitted? Coz that's what they told me about the e-mail they sent me when I applied for the job. I guess it's all about the waiting game here..


----------



## Dangeros.Mind

toothfairytales said:


> No waaaaay??
> 
> Haha, well i thought its just 6 weeks from the date your application was submitted? Coz that's what they told me about the e-mail they sent me when I applied for the job. I guess it's all about the waiting game here..


yes way  ...thats exactly what happened to me 

and now i resigned and moving there...good luck


----------



## Dangeros.Mind

juniorsaldito said:


> Hello mate  Would it be possible to post your timeline please?


hey back mate 

what do you mean by timeline ?


----------



## juniorsaldito

Dangeros.Mind said:


> hey back mate
> 
> what do you mean by timeline ?


Mate this one like mine>>>
Does any one of you here had a Final Interview last February 24, 2016 for CSP.
Im still waiting for their golden call or email. Heres my timeline below:

AD - Feb 24 2016
FI - Feb 24 2016
OH - Feb 25 2016
IC - Feb 28 2016

Up to now I don't have any updates from them.
If any one of you reading this and have had the same situations please post your timeline
in this Forum.

Indicate the position you applied for.
Here are the Abbreviations to be use for us to be easy.
OD - Open Day (if there is)
AD - Assessment Day
IC - Interview Completed (on portal)
OH - On Hold (Shortlisted)
JFIP - Joining Formalities in progress (on portal)
DOJ - Date of Joining

so we know what is happening  
You could also join to this group on Facebook just search >
Emirates approval in progress status (Customer Service Professionals/Agent)
Thank you so much.


----------



## juniorsaldito

*Airline Ticketing*

Does any one here working for Emirates Customer Sales?


----------



## skeggman

Finally received my e-mail yesterday to attend Dubai for the assessment, psychometric testing and (if I pass that) my final interview. 

Had my Skype interview Feb 23.

Arrive Dubai March 26 and leave March 29.

Anyone able to give any insight on the psychometric testing component?

Regards

Skeggman


----------



## SamCoat

*Status: Complete*

Hey peeps,

I am having trouble determining what "Submission Status: Complete" means. I applied to Emirates' direct entry captain opening. Which has since ended. My status went from Under Review to Completed, but I have not received additional e-mails for a PSP date or similar. Just the status change.
Does it means that my application went to the next part of the process or does it mean that they have viewed it, that I didn't make the cut and that the process is thus complete?

Thanks...


----------



## Mydubaidream

skeggman said:


> Finally received my e-mail yesterday to attend Dubai for the assessment, psychometric testing and (if I pass that) my final interview.
> 
> Had my Skype interview Feb 23.
> 
> Arrive Dubai March 26 and leave March 29.
> 
> Anyone able to give any insight on the psychometric testing component?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Skeggman



When did you apply?
Did you apply via their website too?

I applied last February but my status still "application recieved".

Hope to hear from you soon.Thanks


----------



## thirumurukan

*Dnata*

Dear Friend what is "unaccompanied-baggage", what is charges applicable to it in Emirates ???? i was given option to select yes or no!!!!
:welcome::welcome:


----------



## Mydubaidream

Hey guys,

I am just curious.
What does it mean when the job order posted is already closed but when you check your profile. Application status is still active (accepting job submissions)
Yet your application is still application received. Please enlighten me on this. Thanks.


----------



## skeggman

Mydubaidream said:


> skeggman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received my e-mail yesterday to attend Dubai for the assessment, psychometric testing and (if I pass that) my final interview.
> 
> Had my Skype interview Feb 23.
> 
> Arrive Dubai March 26 and leave March 29.
> 
> Anyone able to give any insight on the psychometric testing component?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Skeggman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply?
> Did you apply via their website too?
> 
> I applied last February but my status still "application recieved".
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.Thanks
Click to expand...

I didn't apply, I was contacted by Emirates Recruitment in late January to see if I was interested in the role. 

My assessment dates for Dubai have been moved. Now arriving April 2 and leaving April 5. Don't have the tickets yet though. 

Skeggman


----------



## Anja1

Hey guys, let me share my experience with you.

I applied for the Customer Service Professionals vacancy on the 09th of Jan 2016 and I was asked to come to the AD on the 17th of Jan 2016. When I went there, around 250 applicants were there and we had to give our CV to the HR representative who came down from Emirates and they asked a couple of questions. After that we had a 1 hour English exam and asked to leave. Said we will get a call for the Final interview on the same day. So I got the call around midnight and said i have been selected for a skype interview and I will be informed of the date.

Had my skype interview on the 9th of Feb 2016 and it took almost half an hour. The HR lady was so friendly and polite and I was so comfortable through out the interview. Then she said she'll let me know the result within 2 weeks. Then on the 17th of Feb 2016 I received an email asking me to send,
- 1 x Full Length Photograph.
- 1 x passport copy.
- 1 x copy of your highest educational certificate.
- Copy of the T&C and Declaration forms.

Then on the 6th of March 2016 I received an email saying,
"We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job."

My friend who works there got the same email when she applied in 2015 and she got the call within 3 weeks after receiving this email. 

All I have to do now is wait for the golden call *fingers crossed*


----------



## chysmt

Hi everyone. Ive been applying for Senior Degital Contents Executive position in Emirates. (grade 7) Last week, they asked me for translation test by email and submitted. and now I received an email which includes both information of basic salary, transportation stuff, and invitation for an assessment and interview on April. 
My question as following.. 
What kind of assessments do I need to prepare for? 
And what kind of question do they ask for this position? 

Thank you..


----------



## Emirates0127

I am in the same boat. I have been called for an interview and position got filled and now i am shortlisted since January 27th. I have been interviewed for Executive Secretary so may be its different then Customer Service or Cabin crew Position. Anyone has any idea about timeline of On hold jobs other then customer service and cabin crew positions?


----------



## Mydubaidream

Anja1 said:


> Hey guys, let me share my experience with you.
> 
> I applied for the Customer Service Professionals vacancy on the 09th of Jan 2016 and I was asked to come to the AD on the 17th of Jan 2016. When I went there, around 250 applicants were there and we had to give our CV to the HR representative who came down from Emirates and they asked a couple of questions. After that we had a 1 hour English exam and asked to leave. Said we will get a call for the Final interview on the same day. So I got the call around midnight and said i have been selected for a skype interview and I will be informed of the date.
> 
> Had my skype interview on the 9th of Feb 2016 and it took almost half an hour. The HR lady was so friendly and polite and I was so comfortable through out the interview. Then she said she'll let me know the result within 2 weeks. Then on the 17th of Feb 2016 I received an email asking me to send,
> - 1 x Full Length Photograph.
> - 1 x passport copy.
> - 1 x copy of your highest educational certificate.
> - Copy of the T&C and Declaration forms.
> 
> Then on the 6th of March 2016 I received an email saying,
> "We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to retain your application for further consideration once positions become available.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job."
> 
> My friend who works there got the same email when she applied in 2015 and she got the call within 3 weeks after receiving this email.
> 
> All I have to do now is wait for the golden call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fingers crossed*



Hi Anja,

I applied on the same role ? customer service but my status is still application received for more than a month now anf I am really frustrated now, anyways i guess i just want to ask if you are based in dubai already and also do you already have a customer service background? 
Thanks a lot ?


----------



## Anja1

I'm not quite sure when my status turned to "Interview completed". And I'm not based in Dubai and I do have altogether 2 and a half years of Customer service experience. Some people get the golden call within weeks and some gets it after 1 or 2 months. It all depends on the availability of the vacancies I guess.


----------



## thirumurukan

*Visa Error*

Dear friends i have a problem. I am I Indian and my passport.

My name is as AAAA and my surname as my father name BBBB

While getting Dubai Visa I got name as AAAA BBBB BBBB s/o BBBB.

They considered my full name as my first name and surname in passport and added my father name also in that.

Is there any problem in this?


----------



## Mydubaidream

Hi everyone,

What does it mean if your application status is "COMPLETED"?


----------



## Horus_88

thirumurukan said:


> Dear friends i have a problem. I am I Indian and my passport.
> 
> My name is as AAAA and my surname as my father name BBBB
> 
> While getting Dubai Visa I got name as AAAA BBBB BBBB s/o BBBB.
> 
> They considered my full name as my first name and surname in passport and added my father name also in that.
> 
> Is there any problem in this?


Not at all, it is usually like this for Indian passport holders, some may write as AAAA S/O BBBB if the name is too long and some will just write the "BBBB"two times so that it will appear in the given name field and in the father's name field too

Totally depends on the person who was typing the application for you, be it a "typing center" , the HR department of your company or the tourism company.


----------



## skeggman

Had my two days in Dubai (April 3 and 4) . Was at the airport waiting for flight home on April 5 and got the call that I was successful!

Very excited about moving to Dubai and working for Emirates. 

Skeggman


----------



## banlee

hi all is any one got short-listed for technical posts in emirates? i am waiting for long since jan 28.still no calls
please inform any persons allotted for ground handling services


----------



## khalidzada

My name is khalidzada, i applyed for equipment operator and got an email that i have been shortlisted and was ask to come for an interview which included an assesment test aswell ,i passed the test and after 2 weeks i recieve up a call that do send us your latest documents for further process and then after 1 months i recieve a call from HR and the lady ask me some questions and now my status is "interview completed " from last 1 and a half months do any one have any idea regarding it that when i would be call up for joining...


----------



## cassiebergerland

Massimo1 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a new member on here and have read some of the posts and thought someone may give me advice on my situation...
> 
> I've recently applied for Senior Digital Content Executive - Italian (Grade 7) job and will have a video interview...
> What kind of questions do they ask at the video interview?
> What stage is after the video interview?
> When will I know I got the job or not?
> What is the salary (Grade 7) I should ask for?
> On accommodation do they provide 1 bedroom apartment or is it a shared accommodation? As my wife will come later..
> 
> That's all my questions for now and looking forward to your replies and thanks in advance for all the help




Hey! i got an interview for the same position and I'm looking to find out what the base salary is that i can ask for. What was on offer?
Thanks!


----------



## cassiebergerland

that's amazing! I'm heading there for an interview. What do they ask you in the Skype interview?


----------



## cassiebergerland

Hey! i applied for the same position but in a different language. What is the base salary for the position? Not sure if its worth giving up my job in the UK if its really low. is 15k/base/month okay to ask for?


----------



## keep_hoping

Mydubaidream said:


> juniorsaldito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one of you here had a Final Interview last February 24, 2016 for CSP.
> Im still waiting for their golden call or email. Heres my timeline below:
> 
> AD - Feb 24 2016
> FI - Feb 24 2016
> OH - Feb 25 2016
> IC - Feb 28 2016
> 
> Up to now I don't have any updates from them.
> If any one of you reading this and have had the same situations please post your timeline
> here.
> 
> Here are the Abbreviations to be use for us to be easy.
> OD - Open Day (if there is)
> AD - Assessment Day
> IC - Interview Completed (on portal)
> OH - On Hold (Shortlisted)
> JFIP - Joining Formalities in progress (on portal)
> DOJ - Date of Joining
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are based in dubai?
> Did you just applied online?
Click to expand...

Hi, any updates for you..? @juniorsaldito
I came to the assessment day on the 15Feb and the sent me an email on the 16Feb that I passed.. What's the IC? When did you do that..? 
Thanks


----------



## eclairsn

banlee said:


> Position Ref: 140000DD
> Position Title: Senior Maintenance Technician EK05
> 
> AD on 15 Jan 2016
> FI on 26 Jan 2016
> OH on 28 Jan 2016
> IC on 28 Jan 2016
> still waiting for the Golden call
> any one on the same day :confused2: :fingerscrossed:


Hello my friend have you got your golden call?


----------



## Dee1990

Hallo Friends.
I was also intervied for customer service professionalS
AD 18TH Jan 2016
FI 18TH Jan 2016
OH/GC 21st Jan 2016
GC 18th April 2016-The Hr called me and asked me if i am still interested with the position told her yes and also if i am working,i told her no and she asked if i am immediately available told her yes,then she said at the moment no vacancy..
Who has been in the situation like mine.


----------



## Grange29

Has anyone any experience of the selection process? Been called to Dubai from UK for interview and selection process, they will arrange an accommodation tour etc. Any idea of whether this suggests any likelihood of being successful or is it likely that they are bringing a number of people out for the position?


----------



## solospy

Grange29 said:


> Has anyone any experience of the selection process? Been called to Dubai from UK for interview and selection process, they will arrange an accommodation tour etc. Any idea of whether this suggests any likelihood of being successful or is it likely that they are bringing a number of people out for the position?


Which job did you apply for ?


----------



## suman_e

Hi,

I applied the programmes manager position recently. Has anyone applied for the same role?


----------



## eclairsn

Hello,

Has any one got golden call ), after the on hold (6 months ) mail by Emirates for technical post.
I got my OH on Feb 2016 and still waiting for updates.

Also can I apply for other suitable positions on Emirates-Dnata.

Regards,

Eclairsn


----------



## Emirates0127

Hello,
Didn't hear back from them. I had an interview in Jan and received a successful on hold email in FEB. Did you try to call them? I personally find this very disgraceful to just send candidates a successful email when you have no position available for them and you don't contact them for a long time. I feel stuck and unfortunately i can't seem to get a hold of them.
They would have a generic answer that we will contact if position becomes available:/


----------



## banlee

eclairsn said:


> Hello my friend have you got your golden call?


nope still waiting what abt u?


----------



## eclairsn

banlee said:


> nope still waiting what abt u?


Nope :confused2:


----------



## rpfm2dxb

Hi, did you hear anything from emirates? I'm from Manila too. I applied online as well. Here's my timeline. It's kinda weird as compared to anybody else actually:

Application Submitted: 4/22/16
Application Received: 4/22/16
Application Under Review: 4/22/16
Application Received: 5/2/16

Not sure if anybody from this forum experience this. Care to share your thoughts?


----------



## rpfm2dxb

Mydubaidream said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What does it mean if your application status is "COMPLETED"?



Hi, did you hear anything from emirates? I'm from Manila too. I applied online as well. Here's my timeline. It's kinda weird as compared to anybody else actually: 

Application Submitted: 4/22/16 
Application Received: 4/22/16 
Application Under Review: 4/22/16 Application Received: 5/2/16 

Not sure if anybody from this forum experience this. Care to share your thoughts?


----------



## rpfm2dxb

toothfairytales said:


> Dangeros.Mind said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey there ..i don't think you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they called me after 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No waaaaay??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well i thought its just 6 weeks from the date your application was submitted? Coz that's what they told me about the e-mail they sent me when I applied for the job. I guess it's all about the waiting game here..
Click to expand...

Hi toothfairytales, any update about your application? I'm from Manila too.  Hoping for the best for all of us. *cross fingers*


----------



## new_in_dubai

Hi,

Is there anybody who is working in business intelligence department in Emirates? I got offered a job but I'm so confused about the opportunities and the job description. For one year contracted role what is the standart benefits? What should be the monthly salary?

If anybody have these information please share, I would be gratefull.
Thanks


----------



## rpfm2dxb

new_in_dubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anybody who is working in business intelligence department in Emirates? I got offered a job but I'm so confused about the opportunities and the job description. For one year contracted role what is the standart benefits? What should be the monthly salary?
> 
> If anybody have these information please share, I would be gratefull.
> Thanks


Hello, are you based in Dubai? When did you apply for the role? Would you mind sharing your timeline please? Thank you


----------



## rpfm2dxb

thirumurukan said:


> I have applied for Emirates Engineering Post before a week my Application Status changed to "Application Under Review" but today it change to "Completed" .
> 
> What does the status "Completed" means?


Hi Friend, hope everything is well with you. I was wondering how your application went last 2014. Based on your history, after getting under review status, it changed to applied (or application received). Did you get any feedback regarding that application? Is it the same position you currently applied for? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Phang

Hi,

Anyone here that is currently/previously working in DNATA?

I would like to ask about their probation period and how likely it is that employees become regular.

TIA


----------



## Mydubaidream

rpfm2dxb said:


> Mydubaidream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> What does it mean if your application status is "COMPLETED"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did you hear anything from emirates? I'm from Manila too. I applied online as well. Here's my timeline. It's kinda weird as compared to anybody else actually:
> 
> Application Submitted: 4/22/16
> Application Received: 4/22/16
> Application Under Review: 4/22/16 Application Received: 5/2/16
> 
> Not sure if anybody from this forum experience this. Care to share your thoughts?
Click to expand...


Hi there, 
Nope havent heard from them.Got the same change of status like yours. I dont think that you can use the status as the basis of the stage of your application because the timeline and status is really confusing. Before I religiously check on it but not anymore. :grin:


----------



## Tukul99

glad i found this forum, recenlty i applied for Emirates job vancancy for operational staff. and i receive email invitation for an interview with skype, i think this would be technical interview.

is there anyone have an interview use Skype?

Application Submited : 03 May 16
Receive invitation email : 15 May 16


----------



## lilli88

Hi all
I have been contacted for a job offer like finance officer (with three years of experience) a week ago. Now I receive the e-mail for a skype interview on next week!
I'm very nervous because I never did a skype interview.
If you did an interview with them can you tell me what are the questions?
For this role which is the aspected salaries?
thank to all


----------



## banlee

who all are waiting for the call for maintenance technician 140000dd dnata from jan or before, pls mention ur time line ,those who got interview/ joining process call can also comment


----------



## Phang

banlee said:


> who all are waiting for the call for maintenance technician 140000dd dnata from jan or before, pls mention ur time line ,those who got interview/ joining process call can also comment


Jan 12 Assessment Invite for Jan 15
Feb 8 2nd Assessment Invite for Feb 18
Mar 16 Confirmed Appointment for Mar 20
Mar 20 Interview with Line manager and HR
Mar 30 Shortlisted
Apr 7 Contract offer
Apr 7 Joining formalities
May 17 Visa Run
May 18 Medical


----------



## suman_e

Hi,

skype call will be around 5 min long. They will brief you in advance the flow and expectations from the call. but mentally you should be prepared to handle any situation.

They will ask you to give brief background of yourself and then 2 or 3 quick questions to know your competency.

They just want to see your competency, presentation and confidence level at this stage.


----------



## banlee

suman_e said:


> Hi,
> 
> skype call will be around 5 min long. They will brief you in advance the flow and expectations from the call. but mentally you should be prepared to handle any situation.
> 
> They will ask you to give brief background of yourself and then 2 or 3 quick questions to know your competency.
> 
> They just want to see your competency, presentation and confidence level at this stage.


they may ask 
situations handled,ur innovation,working under pressure, managing team and upliftment of team member with example..


----------



## banlee

Phang said:


> Jan 12 Assessment Invite for Jan 15
> Feb 8 2nd Assessment Invite for Feb 18
> Mar 16 Confirmed Appointment for Mar 20
> Mar 20 Interview with Line manager and HR
> Mar 30 Shortlisted
> Apr 7 Contract offer
> Apr 7 Joining formalities
> May 17 Visa Run
> May 18 Medical


what was your position title phang..


----------



## Phang

banlee said:


> what was your position title phang..


Maintenance Technician


----------



## HarshithaKudur

Hi Suzimack,

I am new to this forum.. i have been called for assessment on @9th of june for Salesorce Administrator and configurator job. i had skype interview on 26th of last month. this job comes under grade 7. i have no idea what they will ask for in the assessment.. 
The above procedure u have narrated is that same for all jobs are is there anything specific?
cos in some other place people have mentioned that they have undergone pschycometric tests as well..
again that will have numerical reasonong, logical reasoning etc...
did u face anything like that?
The topic given to u for presentation is a general topic related to ur job?
and how did u do that?
like how many slides, what all info u have put in?
and wat was with the group exercise?

please help me with this... 
Im new to Dubai, and never faced such kind of interviews. i have very less knoweldge regarding this...
any extra tips would be greatfully appreciated.

Thanks,
Har****ha


----------



## HarshithaKudur

lilli88 said:


> Hi all
> I have been contacted for a job offer like finance officer (with three years of experience) a week ago. Now I receive the e-mail for a skype interview on next week!
> I'm very nervous because I never did a skype interview.
> If you did an interview with them can you tell me what are the questions?
> For this role which is the aspected salaries?
> thank to all


Hi,

The skype interview will last for about 20 mins..
They will ask u about your past organization and experience. Roles u have played in and wat all u have done with respect to the job...
there wont be much technical questions
u just have to give them an overview of wat all u know regarding this job and wat all u can do.


----------



## Yasso

HI,
Is there any one who was invited for the final Interview in Dubai on the 1 st of June?
I lost the contact to my group.


----------



## sandbaby73

Har****haKudur said:


> Hi Suzimack,
> 
> I am new to this forum.. i have been called for assessment on @9th of june for Salesorce Administrator and configurator job. i had skype interview on 26th of last month. this job comes under grade 7. i have no idea what they will ask for in the assessment..
> The above procedure u have narrated is that same for all jobs are is there anything specific?
> cos in some other place people have mentioned that they have undergone pschycometric tests as well..
> again that will have numerical reasonong, logical reasoning etc...
> did u face anything like that?
> The topic given to u for presentation is a general topic related to ur job?
> and how did u do that?
> like how many slides, what all info u have put in?
> and wat was with the group exercise?
> 
> please help me with this...
> Im new to Dubai, and never faced such kind of interviews. i have very less knoweldge regarding this...
> any extra tips would be greatfully appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Har****ha


The psychometric tests are only carried out if you are called back after the assessment day (you are told this at the end of the day) - normally will be something like pattern recognition, deductive reasoning and a personality test.
The topic for the presentation can vary, but is normally a case study based on the job role. Content is what they are assessing you on, to understand your knowledge and way you approach the job. 
Group exercises are often role plays - usually they want to see leadership skills, and steering the group in a particular direction


----------



## banlee

hi any one still having holding mail for maintenance technician CSE from January or before,pls comment


----------



## Yasso

No


----------



## n9ians

Hi everyone. I'm new here.

Wanna ask. Does anyone here work as maintenance technician at Dnata DBX? I received an employment offer for maintenance technician. Can anyone share their experiance?


----------



## Mr.Murad

*Mr.Murad*

Dear friends 
could you briefly explain me 
does it make sense to wait long time ?
as i was shortlisted position Aircraft loading superviser 27apr
and had Skype interview on the 10th May
after this no any response from HR
either i passed to the next stage or not
i wrote couple of times to HR but no response 
already 1.5 month passed 
if some of you had same expiernce 
pls write


----------



## Mr.Murad

Mr.Murad said:


> Dear friends
> could you briefly explain me
> does it make sense to wait long time ?
> as i was shortlisted position Aircraft loading superviser 27apr
> and had Skype interview on the 10th May
> after this no any response from HR
> either i passed to the next stage or not
> i wrote couple of times to HR but no response
> already 1.5 month passed
> if some of you had same expiernce
> pls write


Has anybody attended interview or been shortlisted "Aircraft loading superviser" 
Which Still ongoing also after long waiting time without response I applied for position "service delivery manager "
And recently I got below e-mail from HR 

: Meeting with Emirates Recruitment

Thank you for your interest in working with the Emirates Group.
*
We have reviewed your application and we are pleased to advise that you have been invited to attend a recruitment event for Service Delivery Manager. 
*
To see the dates available and select an event to attend please click* here .
* 
Please login with the below details:
*
Username - ,,,,,,,,,,,
**
We look forward to meeting you and wish you every success for the selection process.
*
Attached you will find an FAQ document. Please read through this document before scheduling.*
----------------
But due to some private reason I Could not select date and had limited accsess to Internet 
After when I tried to go mentioned link 
There was no schedule date available 
And last day it says your time for questionary expired and also in my emirates job profile status shows "complited"
Does anybody has Idea what does it means 
I did not answer anything why status shows complited ?


----------



## ziadmayar

Hello guys,
After my FI on 19june I received an email on 22 June which told me that I have shortlisted in holdpool list and for next process will be contact if position arises in six months. Now please any one tell me about my status.


----------



## ziadmayar

Hello every one.
Can anyone please tell me about my status.
Assessment-7june
FI-19june
And on 22june I received this email.
Now what can I expect???


Position Ref: 150002H8*
Position Title: Equipment Operators and *Drivers - Airport Operations
*

Thank you for attending the recent interv*iew programme.
*
We are pleased to advise that you have be*en shortlisted to the next stage of our p*rocess. Your application has now been pla*ced in a hold pool of shortlisted candida*tes. If a position arises within the next* 6 months, we will contact you, to take y*ou through the next stage of the process.* 
*
Please do not interpret this letter as an* Offer of Employment. If you are currentl*y employed, please do not resign from you*r present job.
*
Please make sure your contact details are* kept up to date, in your online profile,* as this is how our Recruitment Team will* contact you.
*
We thank you for your interest in joining* Emirates/dnata and for your patience whi*le waiting for further information on you*r application.


----------



## LesFroggitts

ziadmayar said:


> Hello guys,
> After my FI on 19june I received an email on 22 June which told me that I have shortlisted in holdpool list and for next process will be contact if position arises in six months. Now please any one tell me about my status.



You answered your own question, to me this says that you were acceptable during the interview process, now you have been placed into a 'pool' of other accepted candidates and IF a vacancy comes up Emirates would go through the 'pool' looking for a suitable person.


----------



## ziadmayar

This is actually a question as what holdpool means, and all will get job who are in this list?


----------



## LesFroggitts

ziadmayar said:


> This is actually a question as what holdpool means, and all will get job who are in this list?


And my explanation copied again below answers this question...



> You answered your own question, to me this says that you were acceptable during the interview process, now you have been placed into a 'pool' of other accepted candidates and IF a vacancy comes up Emirates would go through the 'pool' looking for a suitable person.


But for simplicity...

Holdpool = A listing of pre-selected *suitable* candidates.

Will all get job = This *cannot* be answered by anyone on this forum as the decision would be Emirate's. In my opinion there is 'no guarantee' that someone in the holdpool would definitely get a job. If there are two 'pre-selected' candidates in the pool and only one job is available, then somebody will be disappointed and one will be grateful.


----------



## ziadmayar

OK thanks
This is a default email for all after FI?


----------



## ziadmayar

Or someone selected from our batch and the rest of candidates are pushed to holdpool.


----------



## ziadmayar

And what is selection process, from this pool they will select number wise? Or experience wise.?or on the base of english test position ??


----------



## LesFroggitts

ziadmayar said:


> OK thanks
> This is a default email for all after FI?


For those deemed acceptable, yes it would appear that this is a standard email message.


----------



## LesFroggitts

ziadmayar said:


> And what is selection process, from this pool they will select number wise? Or experience wise.?or on the base of english test position ??


It would logically be a combination of all those and other factors (such as availability, location (in country or not)) - you really need to ask Emirates HR for those answers.


----------



## Mr.Murad

Dear friends 
Could you briefly explain me? 
Does it make sense to wait long time?
As I got e-mail with T&C, DJ, and inform I shortlisted position Aircraft loading supervisor 4 may
In addition, there was information that Skype interview on 10th May
I had Skype interview this day they informed will contact within 2 weeks 
After this period no any response from HR
Either I passed to the next stage or not
I wrote couple of times to HR but no response 
Already nearly 2 month passed 
If some of you had same experience 
Please write


----------



## banlee

n9ians said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here.
> 
> Wanna ask. Does anyone here work as maintenance technician at Dnata DBX? I received an employment offer for maintenance technician. Can anyone share their experiance?


hi have u received this msg

Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

pls mention ur position title and grade


----------



## n9ians

banlee said:


> hi have u received this msg
> 
> thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> pls mention ur position title and grade


yes..I received that email. 2 weeks before they offer me a job. they offer me as a maintenence technician gred EK4.


----------



## robertoadibuah

*Safety specialist position*

Hello...Thanks for this great forum where quality information is being shared. I was recently mailed by Emirates Group. I was invited for an assessment session at the H/O situated in Emirates Metro Station. I would like to inquire how the most recent assessment process goes. I spoke to a DNATA Staff at T1 Departures and it was NOTHING like what is being described here. He told me the first step was an English test and next step Psychometric. He said nothing about group sessions or PPT presentations. Can anyone shed more light?

I f there is any Safety representative from DNATA here i would really appreciate the contribution too. Thanks


Ken


----------



## ritu5

*HRG Role*



rockinguy said:


> Hi Netta,
> 
> Apologize for delayed reply as I was just bit busy, well sorry it was CORPORATE. They had some openings in DNATA-HRG.
> 
> Hardcore ticketing only , Though I know all the 3 GDSs very well but still want to work in Holidays Only.
> 
> Regars
> A.Khan !!


Dear A.Khan 

Can you explain me what exactly one has to do in this role since I am from a different industry?
Also does one travel & do corporate sales or he is stationed for this role in Dubai?
Also what is the process exactly for the assessment in Dubai ?
What is it all about?
What questions they generally ask in the interview ?

Thanks
Ritu


----------



## robertoadibuah

*Please advise*

Good Morning. Permit me to say that my request was premeditated and with purpose. Recently, I was invited for an assessment session with Emirates Group for a position in Dnata.The position is safety related. I am preparing for the assessment and would really appreciate if anyone were to give me some insights on what to expect because with regards to the little research i have done so far about the recruitment process it seems there are contrasting views on the various stages of assessment. Can you please shed more light; especially on the IQ and psychometric assessment in relation to a safety position. Thank you. And kindest regards. Robert


----------



## S Irfan

Hello

I applied for Costumer Service Professionals.

AD - 18 Nov 2015
FI - 23 Nov 2015
Status - Under Review (On portal) since 20-Dec-2015.

It has been almost 8 months and i still did not get any reply off Emirates.

What should i do?

help please

regards


----------



## robertoadibuah

Had my last Dnata interview yesterday. I did the psychometric and met with the psychologist. Then i had an interview with a panel (the final phase). I slowed down a bit and believe i did not conduct myself properly on the last stage.I am hoping for a miracle (level position). Can anyone tell me if its possible to get the job even if the last interview wasn't so good


----------



## Yasso

Mr. Murad , check continuasly your application on their website and they must write there what they decided such as: completed or unsuccessful ..etc


----------



## Yasso

Mr.Murad said:


> Dear friends
> Could you briefly explain me?
> Does it make sense to wait long time?
> As I got e-mail with T&C, DJ, and inform I shortlisted position Aircraft loading supervisor 4 may
> In addition, there was information that Skype interview on 10th May
> I had Skype interview this day they informed will contact within 2 weeks
> After this period no any response from HR
> Either I passed to the next stage or not
> I wrote couple of times to HR but no response
> Already nearly 2 month passed
> If some of you had same experience
> Please write


Mr. Murad , check continuasly your status - application on their website and they must write there what they decided such as: completed or unsuccessful ..etc


----------



## Grange29

Does anyone know how the employee cargo works for new starters?

What are the costs?


----------



## banlee

any one selected/on hold for senior Maintainance technician- cargo section engineering Ek05 after jan 28 2016 ,pls reply cause i am also on hold from jan 28 and still didnt recive any reply


----------



## Mr.Murad

*Mr.Murad*



Yasso said:


> Mr. Murad , check continuasly your status - application on their website and they must write there what they decided such as: completed or unsuccessful ..etc


Thank you ,Yasso
Checked my job profile status : application received 
Position which published in Aprill still ongoing process 
I do not know will they contact me when 
This position will be closed 
3 month passed from my last Skype interview 
Would be nice if someone can share information


----------



## Abruvenmoney

My name Abraham:
I'm attending the interview : Equipment Operator and driver. Finay I got this email.

Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.

We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process. 

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.


What it means? And my online status also changed. Interview Completed to Completed.

Please reply


----------



## Stevesolar

Abruvenmoney said:


> My name Abraham:
> I'm attending the interview : Equipment Operator and driver. Finay I got this email.
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> What it means? And my online status also changed. Interview Completed to Completed.
> 
> Please reply


Hi,
It basically means "don't call us - we will call you".
I would continue my job hunt with other companies - if I received this email.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Abruvenmoney

Stevesolar said:


> Abruvenmoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> My name Abraham:
> I'm attending the interview : Equipment Operator and driver. Finay I got this email.
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> What it means? And my online status also changed. Interview Completed to Completed.
> 
> Please reply
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> It basically means "don't call us - we will call you".
> I would continue my job hunt with other companies - if I received this email.
> Best of luck
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. Mr. Steve.


----------



## raseena

*Help please*

Hi, I have been contacted by Emirates for an assessment this week at their head quarters in Dubai for an admin assistant position. Can somebody help me about the assessment topics or how it really is? The position is a temporary contract and i really hope to do the assessment well.

Thanks


----------



## ziadkhan

Hi all....

I have completed my fi in June and on 22 June I received an email that I m I list of holdpool. My status was interview completed and after sometime changed to ''completed" but yesterday again changed to interview completed... Can any one let me know what is the reason of changes in my submission status....


----------



## Romc0525

Dear ALL,

It's been over 6 months after i finished the Final Interview with EK as Customer Service Professional and received an email saying that I was shortlisted (May 18, 20016). I was informed that they will get in touch with me within 6 months and as mentioned, 6 months is already over. Should i still expect EK to call me? Was the email i received means no assurance that i will be in? I badly need your advice.

Regards,


----------



## wkuser

Hi Guys

I have recently applied for IT Service Desk Officer position at Flydubai and I received an email for online assessment as part of progress to the next stage, which I had completed yesterday as well. I am expecting a call from them now.

Any ideas what are the salary ranges for the mentioned role (IT Service Desk Officer)? What grade it would be? Are there yearly increments? I have 8+ years of IT experience and presently working in UAE.

Any insights or information would be really appreciated.


----------



## angel1241

Hi

I have been invited at Emirates. Have a Psychometric Test on 1st Day and and *ASSESSMENT + INTERVIEW * the next day for a manager role in Brand.

Can you please let me know what should I expect in the Assessment ?

Thanks
A.


----------



## diana_h_h

Guys this is weird, i applied for a job with Emirates and after i applied i went to check my application status, and normally it should be: ''*Application received*'', but it were ''*Application Under Review*''. There must be some system error right? Have this happened to anyone?
If it happened to you, what happened after? Did you status change back to received ? ?


----------



## Ozysanj

*salary by grade*

hello everyone
I would appreciate if anyone can share the most updated salary ranges per grade..
At least grade 4 or grade 5 ..
please,pretty pleasee
thanks


----------



## E_H

diana_h_h said:


> Guys this is weird, i applied for a job with Emirates and after i applied i went to check my application status, and normally it should be: ''*Application received*'', but it were ''*Application Under Review*''. There must be some system error right? Have this happened to anyone?
> If it happened to you, what happened after? Did you status change back to received ? ?


I think it's a good sign, I witnessed the same thing my application changing from received to under review, since yours changed, has Emirates been in contact with you for interview or assessment day? Am yet to receive any communication from them.


----------



## E_H

toothfairytales said:


> Dangeros.Mind said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey there ..i don't think you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they called me after 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No waaaaay??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well i thought its just 6 weeks from the date your application was submitted? Coz that's what they told me about the e-mail they sent me when I applied for the job. I guess it's all about the waiting game here..
Click to expand...

@toothfairytales was wondering if you have heard back from Emirates since March 2016, well obviously they should have contacted you, I would just want to know when and how long it took for them to do so. My application is still under review for like 3 weeks now and I'll like to know how long they can take to invite people for interview.

Thanks


----------



## leanne alexander

I am coming to DXB for 3 months starting Sep . I have 1 years experience in Sales , I completed my degree in tourism and airlines and I want to get back into that line l.
kindly advice when is the best time to come and what kind of jobs will be best for a person with just 1 year prior experience and how to apply for an airline job in DXB


----------



## CA1989

Good Afternoon,

Any information in regards to the Airline Loading Supervisory position? Grade, pay, hours, etc... I'm a pilot hoping to work my way up in the company and potentially acquire a FO pos. someday. Current ramp supervisory experience, other managerial, COM FAA SE/ME-IR, bachelors, etc... What is the typical profile for someone applying for a job like this? What is the typical interview process? Also how is the local rugby scene?

Thanks.

J


----------



## Jassimalfonso

diana_h_h said:


> Guys this is weird, i applied for a job with Emirates and after i applied i went to check my application status, and normally it should be: ''*Application received*'', but it were ''*Application Under Review*''. There must be some system error right? Have this happened to anyone?
> If it happened to you, what happened after? Did you status change back to received ? ?


Hi,

I applied for the Maintenance Technician Position and my Status changed from "Completed" to "Application Under Review" for about a week already.
(Application Recieved, Application Under Review, Completed, Application Under Review)

And looking through online I found this for cabin crews, but probably would be the same process for everyone.

Hopefully this helps out:

Application Received
– You’ve submitted your application and it has passed the initial ATS screening. It will now be shortlisted for review.

Completed 
– Nothing else is going to happen to your application. You have not been successful on this occasion. In the past, this status sometimes showed when the applicant had been invited to attend an Open Day.

Application Under Review
– Your application is being reviewed by the recruitment team. A recruiter will evaluate your resume, skills, photos and consider other factors to decide if your application should be progressed.

Application in Progress 
– As above.

Interview Complete 
– The recruitment team has simply marked on your file that you have been interviewed for the position. There is no indication of when a final decision will be made but this status denotes that your file is open and the recruiter is actively considering you for the role.

Application Unsuccessful 
– Unfortunately, you haven’t been successful on this occasion. This status normally triggers an automatically generated email to inform you of the recruitment teams decision.

Approval in Progress 
– Congratulations! You’ve been conditionally offered the job. This status means that the company now has to approve all of your paperwork and medical information.

Joining Formalities in Progress 
– You’ve pretty much got the job! Now the onboarding process starts.

Cheers!


----------



## bobo2020

Hi guys,

Finally I have got a call from HR yesterday that i have been selected for a position as a customer service agent with Dnata in DXB Airport Terminal 1 and she told me if i'm interested in the position i told yes very interested then she told ok i'll be in contact to u ASAP, after few hours i got a call again from the same person informing me that i have to apply again for the same position with a new application number and give it to her as my application number they have a problem with that on their system and suddenly my submission status changed from " Joining formalities in progress" to " Offer declined by the Applicant" i told her that she told me don't worry just create and apply for the same position Customer service and give me the new application number to add in our system, and we will be in contact with you, 

Could you please tell me what does it mean that as i'm very worry with that new status " offer declined by applicant" and i didn't decline for the position and the new application still showing " Application Received"

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jassimalfonso

bobo2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I have got a call from HR yesterday that i have been selected for a position as a customer service agent with Dnata in DXB Airport Terminal 1 and she told me if i'm interested in the position i told yes very interested then she told ok i'll be in contact to u ASAP, after few hours i got a call again from the same person informing me that i have to apply again for the same position with a new application number and give it to her as my application number they have a problem with that on their system and suddenly my submission status changed from " Joining formalities in progress" to " Offer declined by the Applicant" i told her that she told me don't worry just create and apply for the same position Customer service and give me the new application number to add in our system, and we will be in contact with you,
> 
> Could you please tell me what does it mean that as i'm very worry with that new status " offer declined by applicant" and i didn't decline for the position and the new application still showing " Application Received"
> 
> Thanks a lot



That's awesome!
Congrats!

Well the fact that an HR was in touch with you its a good sign already.
Great!


----------



## bobo2020

Jassimalfonso said:


> That's awesome!
> Congrats!
> 
> Well the fact that an HR was in touch with you its a good sign already.
> Great!


Yeah it's really good, but the thing is it's normal if she called me again to tell me apply from another email and create a new application on the same position and give the application number to me once u done , and my old one changed from ' JFIP" to Offer declined from the applicant. and still the new application showing " Application received " nothing changed. does it something normally to tell me that or what ????

i'm very worry :/


----------



## Jassimalfonso

bobo2020 said:


> Yeah it's really good, but the thing is it's normal if she called me again to tell me apply from another email and create a new application on the same position and give the application number to me once u done , and my old one changed from ' JFIP" to Offer declined from the applicant. and still the new application showing " Application received " nothing changed. does it something normally to tell me that or what ????
> 
> i'm very worry :/


Couldn't really say on that note since I'm also waiting for my golden call, you just gotta give em your new application Number and probably she will be giving you a feedback in no time, they won't bother to call in the first place if your not in. :rockon:

Cheer on! 
It'll be fine, just keep updated on that.


----------



## bobo2020

Jassimalfonso said:


> Couldn't really say on that note since I'm also waiting for my golden call, you just gotta give em your new application Number and probably she will be giving you a feedback in no time, they won't bother to call in the first place if your not in. :rockon:
> 
> Cheer on!
> It'll be fine, just keep updated on that.


Thanks for your reply Alfonso , i have called her again to check on it she told me i don know about the status " offer declined by the Applicant " they just only inform me from the department to call you to create a new application with a new email and give the number of App to me because the old one the have a problem with it, and i already submitted the new app number to the department and you will get a call from another department .


i just wanna know how long it takes the selection process after this call , although there is no change in status of the new application " Application Received ".


----------



## CA1989

Anyone shed any light on Ramp Operations Team Leader? Grade, Benefits, etc... How long interview process took for out of country and if you are out of country, what is the process like? Thanks!


----------



## yunas008

hello guys,

well i would like to get info about dnata recruitment process, i got the call and successfull email and my status now is joining formalities in progress(JFIP)

can anyone tell me how long will take all procedures to be cleared and start my first day of work or training ?

i would like to know basically info about how long it will take for a guy who was working in other firm in dubai and got selected for dnata, so would like to get time period i could expect my joining ?

and will i have to exit the country and come back?

lots of questions going on my head, maybe because of excitement 

well would like to know how is it working with dnata in operation ? is it frustrating always or work friendly?


----------



## hmdzi

Hi everyone,

I was contacted for the first step of the recruitment process.

It involves a 10 minutes interview/video presentation through *HIREVUE*. In first reading, i thought it was an interview. But a second email from emirates presented this one as a video presentation with a deadline (tomorrow).

Is anyone aware of this process. I'm really confused as it's the first time i see this?

Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## omarghazi

Hi

Anyone still on hold for the position of mechanic at ek engineering?? I am on hold since the past 4 years and no news up till now.


----------



## yunas008

omarghazi said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone still on hold for the position of mechanic at ek engineering?? I am on hold since the past 4 years and no news up till now.


Thats a pretty long wait, i had an interview last year and i got my outcome in 2 days time....
but hold should be max for 6 months, i think u can call HR department just enquire.


----------



## omarghazi

yunas008 said:


> Thats a pretty long wait, i had an interview last year and i got my outcome in 2 days time....
> but hold should be max for 6 months, i think u can call HR department just enquire.


hey yunas008

Congrats to you! May I know for what position you got selected? I have called them numerously in the past last i heard from them was last year saying that if there was a job opportunity available like a vacancy would you accept the offer to which I said yes. Then when I called them later they told me that they were just updating the on hold pool list.


----------



## omarghazi

shebeerpayyoli said:


> Did anybody got offer letter after been on hold pool for this much of time and still got call from ek


Hey Shebeerpayyoli

Did you get a call from ek?? Are you now working or??


----------



## yunas008

omarghazi said:


> hey yunas008
> 
> Congrats to you! May I know for what position you got selected? I have called them numerously in the past last i heard from them was last year saying that if there was a job opportunity available like a vacancy would you accept the offer to which I said yes. Then when I called them later they told me that they were just updating the on hold pool list.



Thanks mate,

i am selected for Airside ops department, will be joining on may 22nd, 

well in that scenario i think u call them again ask for an update as its already 4 years,its them who can help u in this scenario.


----------



## project

Hi, anyone here apply for the position of *Real Time Control & Pre-Planning Specialist*? What is the grade of this position and how much is the package salary? Is this position open for overtime? TIA


----------



## omarghazi

yunas008 said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> i am selected for Airside ops department, will be joining on may 22nd,
> 
> well in that scenario i think u call them again ask for an update as its already 4 years,its them who can help u in this scenario.


Hey yunas008!

You said you got selected for Airside ops department in Dnata? Is it for equipment operator??

Thanks


----------



## yunas008

omarghazi said:


> Hey yunas008!
> 
> You said you got selected for Airside ops department in Dnata? Is it for equipment operator??
> 
> Thanks


nope


----------



## dmoonuk

HI all i have been looking at jobs posted by Ek and keep seeing the job of Travel Document Checker/Profiler popping up,

Does anyone currently or in the past done this job and if so what grade/salary/benefits come with this post? 

I am also guessing that Customer Service Professionals are the lowest grade ??? 

Been to Dubai now a number of times and looking to move over when the opportunity arises.

Many Thanks

Dan 
UK


----------



## princejire

I did the final interview on the 16th of may, i got a call that i was successful in the interview the following day. Still waiting for their. But don't know how long it will take.


----------



## leanne alexander

does DNATA have walk-in Interviews in Dubai ? If so what is the process


----------



## Reddiva

dmoonuk said:


> HI all i have been looking at jobs posted by Ek and keep seeing the job of Travel Document Checker/Profiler popping up,
> 
> Does anyone currently or in the past done this job and if so what grade/salary/benefits come with this post?
> 
> I am also guessing that Customer Service Professionals are the lowest grade ???
> 
> Been to Dubai now a number of times and looking to move over when the opportunity arises.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Dan
> UK


CS is low paid and it is shift work including weekends. ( Mornings/afternoons and nights) I have rarely seen/spoken with British nationals in this role. Usually it is Arab/Indian/Filipino and Eastern European as most are bi/trilingual. I have never come across the travel document checker however i would imagine it too would be a low grade. What job do you do in the UK? A lot of British nationals work as crew unless they have a few years experience in the aviation/airline industry


----------



## princejire

Yeah they do have walk in interview. Once you apply then after some few months like 2 or 3 months they will call you for assessment day. It involves registration and English test. If you are successful in the English test, they will fix a day for an interview. If you are successful in the interview you will receive a call telling you that your are successful and Wait for when they will advice you to resign from your current job and sign their contract.


----------



## omarghazi

princejire said:


> Yeah they do have walk in interview. Once you apply then after some few months like 2 or 3 months they will call you for assessment day. It involves registration and English test. If you are successful in the English test, they will fix a day for an interview. If you are successful in the interview you will receive a call telling you that your are successful and Wait for when they will advice you to resign from your current job and sign their contract.


Hi 

Princejire how are you? Congratulations on being selected! I too got selected but was wondering how long it takes for them to call for the hr visa procedures and joining formalities any idea? Thanks


----------



## princejire

*hay Omarghazi*

Thanks man and congrats to you too. The point is we are all anxious to know the next procedure but am sure they will definitely call after some couple of weeks. Right now, patience is the key! we should patiently wait and pray against delays. They will eventually send the contract when it gets to our turn.

Cheers man.


----------



## dmoonuk

Reddiva said:


> CS is low paid and it is shift work including weekends. ( Mornings/afternoons and nights) I have rarely seen/spoken with British nationals in this role. Usually it is Arab/Indian/Filipino and Eastern European as most are bi/trilingual. I have never come across the travel document checker however i would imagine it too would be a low grade. What job do you do in the UK? A lot of British nationals work as crew unless they have a few years experience in the aviation/airline industry


Thanks for your reply I work for the railway and work in Fraud/Revenue and Customer service so thought might be interesting but if very low paid then ill give it a miss, I am too old for crew maybe hang out to see if a more senor role comes up.


----------



## omarghazi

princejire said:


> Thanks man and congrats to you too. The point is we are all anxious to know the next procedure but am sure they will definitely call after some couple of weeks. Right now, patience is the key! we should patiently wait and pray against delays. They will eventually send the contract when it gets to our turn.
> 
> Cheers man.


Hi Princejire thanks bro.. so any email or phone call any news from the hr lately??


----------



## omarghazi

Abruvenmoney said:


> My name Abraham:
> I'm attending the interview : Equipment Operator and driver. Finay I got this email.
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> What it means? And my online status also changed. Interview Completed to Completed.
> 
> Please reply


Hey Abraham how are you?? So are you still on hold or have they called you. Also what was the procedure and did your account change in any way?? Thanks


----------



## omarghazi

Hi

Good day to you all! I just wanted to know that has anyone been selected for the position of Equipment Operator recently? 

Thanks!


----------



## therushy

Hello,

I was looking for some advice regarding Emirates/dnata.

I applied for a technical position in February 2017 and got offered a position in April 2017. I was waiting for "business approvals" until early June when they told me we're delayed due to Ramadan.

Does anyone have experience with this and know if this kind of wait/delay is normal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Farhatullah

Hi Every one,
I have received selection call on 25 May for Equipment operation and Driver.but Still on hold,no email no call after that
any one who have interviewed on 22 may please share


----------



## melwinsaji10

Dear All,
I would like to know, if any one got call for dnata line maintenance mechanic on 2017


----------



## omarghazi

Farhatullah said:


> Hi Every one,
> I have received selection call on 25 May for Equipment operation and Driver.but Still on hold,no email no call after that
> any one who have interviewed on 22 may please share


Hi Farhatullah,

I received my selection call on the same date or perhaps a day after that. Since then no email and no call. I was interviewed on the 24th of May this year. Did you try contacting the HR?

Thanks


----------



## omarghazi

Hi

Has anyone who got selected for the Equipment Operators and Drivers position heard from dnata again? I was interviewed on the 24th of May, 2017. Then I got a call congratulating me on my selection and asking me to wait for the HR to call for the visa procedures and joining formalities. Since then I haven't heard from them. 

Anyone in the same situation?

Thanks


----------



## GInajack

Hello,

Ii am assessment test on 05 Sept 2017 , with emirates airline for position Customer Service Professionals/Agent) .Please can you tell me what kind of questions do they ask for test .

Regards
Gina


----------



## omarghazi

Farhatullah said:


> Hi Every one,
> I have received selection call on 25 May for Equipment operation and Driver.but Still on hold,no email no call after that
> any one who have interviewed on 22 may please share


Hey Farhatullah,

Did you receive any news from Dnata uptil now??

Thanks


----------



## Dzimbadzemabwe

hmdzi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was contacted for the first step of the recruitment process.
> 
> It involves a 10 minutes interview/video presentation through *HIREVUE*. In first reading, i thought it was an interview. But a second email from emirates presented this one as a video presentation with a deadline (tomorrow).
> 
> Is anyone aware of this process. I'm really confused as it's the first time i see this?
> 
> Thank you for your help and time.


Hie hmdzi

Did you get any further response? I also received the same email, done the presentation, now awaiting feedback.


----------



## samomusician

*Interview*

Guys, 

I have an interview this week as Safety Specialist, and I would like know which grade i should ask for? What is the current salary range? I am an Egyptian, reside in Kuwait.


----------



## Dzimbadzemabwe

samomusician said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have an interview this week as Safety Specialist, and I would like know which grade i should ask for? What is the current salary range? I am an Egyptian, reside in Kuwait.


Hie samomusician

Which type of interview are you having this week? I am sure the grade they will tell you and the benefits associated with that grade. Salary ranges differs with nationalities / currency, etc. a lot of factors are considered. 

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## samomusician

Dzimbadzemabwe said:


> Hie samomusician
> 
> Which type of interview are you having this week? I am sure the grade they will tell you and the benefits associated with that grade. Salary ranges differs with nationalities / currency, etc. a lot of factors are considered.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.


Hi Dzimbadzemabwe, 

Thank you for your reply. I received an interview invitation via hireVue. I know it's the first step but I need to assess the whole situation. I am Egyptian live in Kuwait.


----------



## Dzimbadzemabwe

samomusician said:


> Hi Dzimbadzemabwe,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I received an interview invitation via hireVue. I know it's the first step but I need to assess the whole situation. I am Egyptian live in Kuwait.


Wish you the best. Please keep me posted.


----------



## samomusician

Dzimbadzemabwe said:


> Wish you the best. Please keep me posted.


Thanks, Dzimbadzemabwe  Sure I will.


----------



## Dzimbadzemabwe

samomusician said:


> Hi Dzimbadzemabwe,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I received an interview invitation via hireVue. I know it's the first step but I need to assess the whole situation. I am Egyptian live in Kuwait.


Hie samomusician

Any update??


----------



## samomusician

Dzimbadzemabwe said:


> Hie samomusician
> 
> Any update??


Today, I will complete the online Computer-based interview. it's 10 minutes video interview.


----------



## samomusician

Dzimbadzemabwe said:


> Hie samomusician
> 
> Any update??


I need a little bit help from you. Can you let me know the working days and hours per week? What is the suitable grade for safety specialist? What about career growth opportunities? Career development?


----------



## Dzimbadzemabwe

samomusician said:


> I need a little bit help from you. Can you let me know the working days and hours per week? What is the suitable grade for safety specialist? What about career growth opportunities? Career development?


Hie samomusician

As I previously mentioned in my last post, the terms and conditions of the job are sent to you, if you succeed this stage. I answer 2 or 3 of three of your questions. Hours of work - 42hours. Grade not negotiable, its an EK8, career growth and development, these are answered in your Skype or face to face interview. 

what's your current role in Kuwait?

wish you the best.

Regards

Dzimbadzemabwe


----------



## Dzimbadzemabwe

samomusician said:


> Today, I will complete the online Computer-based interview. it's 10 minutes video interview.


Hie samomusician

How are you doing? How did the interview go? Any update?

Regards

Dzimbadzemabwe


----------



## Meerjee

omarghazi said:


> Hey Farhatullah,
> 
> Did you receive any news from Dnata uptil now??
> 
> Thanks


hi omar how r u, any good news. i did my FI in april 2017 and next day i got congratulation call they told me soon you will heard from us about joining formalities. 
till the moment i have no idea how long it will take its almost 6 month my application status shortlisted. 
please guys if you have any idea about should i reapply again or wait. 

thanks


----------



## Meerjee

Farhatullah said:


> Hi Every one,
> I have received selection call on 25 May for Equipment operation and Driver.but Still on hold,no email no call after that
> any one who have interviewed on 22 may please share


i did my interview for same position on 04.04.2017 got successful interview call next day but until now my status shortlisted and no email no call same here.


----------



## omarghazi

Meerjee said:


> hi omar how r u, any good news. i did my FI in april 2017 and next day i got congratulation call they told me soon you will heard from us about joining formalities.
> till the moment i have no idea how long it will take its almost 6 month my application status shortlisted.
> please guys if you have any idea about should i reapply again or wait.
> 
> thanks


Hi Meerjee,

I am fine thanks for asking. How are you? Sorry for the late reply. They had told me it could take 3, 4 or even 6 months in some case to be called by HR for the joining formalities. And that they call in batches, not individually, since there are many candidates to be employed. You should try getting in touch with them and telling them of your situation if you haven't already done so. Let me know how it goes.

Regards


----------



## Meerjee

omarghazi said:


> Hi Meerjee,
> 
> I am fine thanks for asking. How are you? Sorry for the late reply. They had told me it could take 3, 4 or even 6 months in some case to be called by HR for the joining formalities. And that they call in batches, not individually, since there are many candidates to be employed. You should try getting in touch with them and telling them of your situation if you haven't already done so. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Regards


so far so good alhamdulillah, omar what about you did u join emirates or not yet. how could i contact you im also in uae. 

thnaks


----------



## wkuser

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any idea about which grade "IT Support Technician" falls under in Emirates and what are the salaries and benefits for the said grade? 

What are the lower and upper limits of the grade in question?

Thanks.


----------



## stephy10791

hello, can you please tell me more about your experience with hirevue and what was the position you applied for? really appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## ASU EXPAT

Searching through 285 pages, haven't truly been able to find the exact info. Anyone here who could help? Trying to determine the pay structure as well as corporate ladder structure. 

At QR, we have the below:
C Level - 13
SVP - 12 with 25,000 housing, estimated 100,000 salary/mo
VP - 11
SR MGR - 10 with 9,000 housing, holiday 35, estimated 35,000 salary/mo
MGR - 9 with 8,000 housing, 1,500 transportation, 300 utilities, holiday 30, estimated 25,000 salary/mo
MGR - 8 with 7,500 housing, 1,500 transportation, 300 utilities, holiday 30, estimated 19,000 salary/mo
Lead Officer - 7


----------



## solospy

*Video Interview Invitation - Senior Finance Manager role*

Hi all,

My brother who is based in the UK has been invited to take part in a video interview from HireVue platform for a senior finance role. I have searched about the possible questions that may be asked but most of them come back as questions for cabin crew hires. Can anyone who applied for a senior finance position share the questions he/she was asked in the video interview ? 

When i googled the questions they were mostly based on personailty attributes rather then any technical knowledge in finance...

Many thanks


----------



## Girlie13

Hi all, appreciate your help in advance. Does anyone know what type of housing is offered to managers joining Emirates?


----------



## mrimran

*Skype Interview*

I had skype interview yesterday for grade 07, can anybody tell me how many days HR take for the final decision?

regards


----------



## bangloboy

Girlie13 said:


> Hi all, appreciate your help in advance. Does anyone know what type of housing is offered to managers joining Emirates?


Grade dependent - but take the money instead of company provided housing. I believe 13000 AED a month for grade 9 and 8500 AED for grade 8


----------



## bangloboy

mrimran said:


> I had skype interview yesterday for grade 07, can anybody tell me how many days HR take for the final decision?
> 
> regards


Depends on what role and how badly they need to fill. What position did you apply for?


----------



## Phoebecat90

Anyone know what's the difference in benefits between ek and ekfc?


----------



## kaka.1212

hello bro have u already join dnata need ur help my status is also is joining formalities , can u tell me how long it will take time


----------



## DubaiMember18

bangloboy said:


> Grade dependent - but take the money instead of company provided housing. I believe 13000 AED a month for grade 9 and 8500 AED for grade 8


hi, do you know what is EK grade 8 current salary structure (basic+allowance)

Thanks!


----------



## Alishanali

Hello guys last week i had Good final interview for the first time for Equipment operator Emirates/dnata the next day i got this Email what does this mean will they call me or no and my application status is = Completed 
Actually how long i need to wait because rightnow i am jobless.



Thank you for attending the recent selection process for the position of Equipment Operator.

We are pleased to advise that you have been successful in the assessment process.

We have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to keep your application on hold until a position becomes available.

Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.

Please make sure your contact details are up to date in your online profile to enable the Recruitment Team to contact you.

We will communicate with you immediately once we have an update.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Yours sincerely,

HR Manager - Recruitment
Emirates Group

This is a system generated email. Please do not reply.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Alishanali said:


> Hello guys last week i had Good final interview for the first time for Equipment operator Emirates/dnata the next day i got this Email what does this mean will they call me or no and my application status is = Completed
> Actually how long i need to wait because rightnow i am jobless..


it means don't call them, they will call you.

Nobody, including them, know when that will be. You will just have to either wait, or find a job elsewhere.


----------



## Alishanali

Ok thanks


----------



## GlaizaDXB

chysmt said:


> Hi everyone. Ive been applying for Senior Degital Contents Executive position in Emirates. (grade 7) Last week, they asked me for translation test by email and submitted. and now I received an email which includes both information of basic salary, transportation stuff, and invitation for an assessment and interview on April.
> My question as following..
> What kind of assessments do I need to prepare for?
> And what kind of question do they ask for this position?
> 
> Thank you..




Hello, i was wondering if you have been successful? Can you share your timeline?


----------



## GlaizaDXB

cassiebergerland said:


> Massimo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm a new member on here and have read some of the posts and thought someone may give me advice on my situation...
> 
> I've recently applied for Senior Digital Content Executive - Italian (Grade 7) job and will have a video interview...
> What kind of questions do they ask at the video interview?
> What stage is after the video interview?
> When will I know I got the job or not?
> What is the salary (Grade 7) I should ask for?
> On accommodation do they provide 1 bedroom apartment or is it a shared accommodation? As my wife will come later..
> 
> That's all my questions for now and looking forward to your replies and thanks in advance for all the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! i got an interview for the same position and I'm looking to find out what the base salary is that i can ask for. What was on offer?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Hi, what’s your update? Have you been successful?


----------



## ayindedk

Dear Friends, 

I applied for a position Team Leader at Emirates/Dnata 4 months ago while visiting on a long visit Visa for three months and got an email from them last week, shortlisting me for an interview in 3 days. It was the weekend and wasnt enough time to apply for a visa and be in dubai for the interview. They provided an email to confirm my availability and interest in the role and I promptly wrote them explaining the need for a longer notice period. 
Do you think I will hear back from them? I am so worried as It is a dream career move for me. Thank you.


----------



## humbleperson

Is there an approximation rule that can be applied to Basic and Accommodation?

i.e. if Accommodation Allowance + Transportation is 8000 + 700 how much can one expect basic salary (dnata)?

Also would like to know about the expenses on utilities?

Gas, Electricity, Internet, Mobile etc.?

I will be grateful for any information you can provide on the above.


----------



## raj.ame09

Hi.
I'm one of the shortlisted candidate for the role of Line maintenance mechanic. From the Chennai 2016 April session. My status still says completed in the jobpage. And I have received the "you have been put on hold pool of shortlisted candidates" mail on July 2016 after the Skype interview. And exactly after a year, On July 2017 I was invited for one more Skype interview in which they said we are just checking if you're still interested for the role. I said I'm very much interested. And I was told that I LL get a call from then very soon. So it's been more than a year now & still i haven't received any call or mail from them regarding the job. And My status is still shows completed on the jobpage. I have no idea how to follow up on this to them. As all the mails I have received from them are from


----------



## raj.ame09

I'm one of the shortlisted candidate for the role of Line maintenance mechanic. From the Chennai 2016 April session. My status still says completed in the jobpage. And I have received the "you have been put on hold pool of shortlisted candidates" mail on July 2016 after the Skype interview. And exactly after a year, On July 2017 I was invited for one more Skype interview in which they said we are just checking if you're still interested for the role. I said I'm very much interested. And I was told that I LL get a call from then very soon. So it's been more than a year now & still i haven't received any call or mail from them regarding the job. And My status is still shows completed on the jobpage. I have no idea how to follow up on this to them. As all the mails I have received from them are from a 'no reply' mailer. Good people of this forum, kindly help me out on this. I'm really in position where i need this job so bad.


----------



## David Sharpe

Can anyone please advise the typical salary range for Emirates Grade 9. Is a total package of AED40K high for Grade 9?

In addition to the salary, what (if any) relocation allowance/joining bonus is given?


----------



## Ssathian

Hi frnds
Pleaese help i finished my interview and i check my status showing under review in new date what its meaning


----------



## sanucv1533

Ssathian said:


> Hi frnds
> Pleaese help i finished my interview and i check my status showing under review in new date what its meaning


 hi im already finish my final interviewee for equipment operator, now i got hold pool mail, my status change "joining formalities in progress"',
any changes your position,, are you from Kerala


----------



## sanucv1533

hi im already finish my final interviewee for equipment operator, now i got hold pool mail, my status change "joining formalities in progress" 
what next step?, now 5 days no call no mail...
pleas replay some one...


----------



## UKMS

sanucv1533 said:


> hi im already finish my final interviewee for equipment operator, now i got hold pool mail, my status change "joining formalities in progress"
> what next step?, now 5 days no call no mail...
> pleas replay some one...


5 days isnt very long ..... be patient


----------



## sanucv1533

UKMS said:


> 5 days isnt very long ..... be patient


actually now 4 moth my interview period..this month 1st change my status JFIP ,


----------



## sanucv1533

Abruvenmoney said:


> My name Abraham:
> I'm attending the interview : Equipment Operator and driver. Finay I got this email.
> 
> Thank you for attending the recent interview programme.
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been shortlisted to the next stage of our process. Your application has now been placed in a hold pool of shortlisted candidates. If a position arises within the next 6 months, we will contact you, to take you through the next stage of the process.
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If you are currently employed, please do not resign from your present job.
> 
> Please make sure your contact details are kept up to date, in your online profile, as this is how our Recruitment Team will contact you.
> 
> We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.
> 
> 
> What it means? And my online status also changed. Interview Completed to Completed.
> 
> Please reply


hai bro
your now working in dnata, my status change ""joining formalities in progress"" what next bro..now 5 days,,no call no mail.


----------



## Mickeymoo

Hi there 

1st post and all.

I have just applied for the resource allocator role with Emirates does anyone have any information regarding the grade etc

Cheers


----------



## Angelagomez

P


roadmaster1992 said:


> I understand, but if i accept a part time offer can they pull me out any time if they done require staff?
> 
> And can you also help me as to what will I have to do in order to become full time agent from part time?


hi 

what is the time schedule for part time? Is there any overtime they give for you?


----------



## Sohailahmadabc

sanucv1533 said:


> hai bro
> your now working in dnata, my status change ""joining formalities in progress"" what next bro..now 5 days,,no call no mail.


Did uh got an Email or call from recruiter or Dnata side ?


----------



## Sohailahmadabc

Sohailahmadabc said:


> Did uh got an Email or call from recruiter or Dnata side ?


I applied for equipment operator i pass my test and give online interview now my online status change from online assessment stage to interview completed. 
what will be the next step and how much timeit will take approximately?


----------



## Jeevanpattilal

sanucv1533 said:


> hi im already finish my final interviewee for equipment operator, now i got hold pool mail, my status change "joining formalities in progress"',
> any changes your position,, are you from Kerala


What is your status you got the call or offer letter?


----------



## Jeevanpattilal

sanucv1533 said:


> hi im already finish my final interviewee for equipment operator, now i got hold pool mail, my status change "joining formalities in progress"
> what next step?, now 5 days no call no mail...
> pleas replay some one...


Brother you got offer or any update? Or you joined


----------



## saddi

kaka.1212 said:


> hello bro have u already join dnata need ur help my status is also is joining formalities , can u tell me how long it will take time


did you got any update after joining formalities status?


----------



## sammy phenomenal

Hey everyone, i got an online interview with dnata for maintenance technician but i was told to wait for one week to get the feedback, now its 3 weeks and no report given. My status shows application under review...

How long do they take to give back the feedback?


----------



## Jeevanpattilal

People are waiting who finished there interview in September also there status was changed in November 25 joining formalities in Progress so wait dear😁 still they have not been contacted


----------



## travelista101

Jeevanpattilal said:


> People are waiting who finished there interview in September also there status was changed in November 25 joining formalities in Progress so wait dear😁 still they have not been contacted



How long does it take for the Security Clearance to be approved? I am already in the Onboarding process?


----------



## Jaisal Benjamin

So I received an email from emirates to upload some documents. But they haven't specified where. I tried the emiratescareergroup website, but still couldn't find a way to upload document in my application of the job. It's not showing an edit symbol. Any help regarding this would be helpful. I need it soon bc tomorrow is the last day to upload.


----------



## travelista101

Jaisal Benjamin said:


> So I received an email from emirates to upload some documents. But they haven't specified where. I tried the emiratescareergroup website, but still couldn't find a way to upload document in my application of the job. It's not showing an edit symbol. Any help regarding this would be helpful. I need it soon bc tomorrow is the last day to upload.


That was my problem before. You need to click "access my profile" to upload all the documents.


----------



## Jaisal Benjamin

travelista101 said:


> That was my problem before. You need to click "access my profile" to upload all the documents.


Thanks a lot brother. I will check it rn. It's on the right corner, right. Once again thank you.


----------



## travelista101

Jaisal Benjamin said:


> Thanks a lot brother. I will check it rn. It's on the right corner, right. Once again thank you.


I'm a woman. It's not opening using a laptop so you need to use your phone to open it. Then, copy link and send it to your whatsapp for example. Open the link using Whatsapp web in your laptop. That's what I did.


----------



## Jaisal Benjamin

travelista101 said:


> I'm a woman. It's not opening using a laptop so you need to use your phone to open it. Then, copy link and send it to your whatsapp for example. Open the link using Whatsapp web in your laptop. That's what I did.


Sorry my bad, 😅
It's working fine now. Just uploaded some documents. Just the uniform form and terms left. 
Thanks once again for all the help, Sister 😊


----------



## travelista101

Jaisal Benjamin said:


> Sorry my bad, 😅
> It's working fine now. Just uploaded some documents. Just the uniform form and terms left.
> Thanks once again for all the help, Sister 😊


I hope you'll get hired. You're welcome.


----------



## sammy phenomenal

Please anyone guid me...
Am on onboarding process remaining 9 days to join..
I applied my documebts last week..abd my visit visa will expire 27th jan.should i renew my visa or i should wait for the residence visa ?


----------



## travelista101

sammy phenomenal said:


> Please anyone guid me...
> Am on onboarding process remaining 9 days to join..
> I applied my documebts last week..abd my visit visa will expire 27th jan.should i renew my visa or i should wait for the residence visa ?


My onboarding process is the same as you. 9 days to join.. My security clearance is not yet approved, how about you? I am on a residence visa but you can ask your HR Coordinator if you need to renew or not


----------



## sammy phenomenal

Mine also not approved..all their contacts are not going through...voice mail,
Can i access your email or ur number kindly


----------



## travelista101

sammy phenomenal said:


> Mine also not approved..all their contacts are not going through...voice mail,
> Can i access your email or ur number kindly


I will send my no. thru private message.


----------



## travelista101

sammy phenomenal said:


> Mine also not approved..all their contacts are not going through...voice mail,
> Can i access your email or ur number kindly


I already sent you a private message


----------



## sizzling rox

Vvvv said:


> Hi
> did u got call regarding this from hr department
> 
> Its just a declaration form.they will let you know all about it


I got a call from their on boarding team regarding pcc upload and medical. Pcc I already uploaded but she was to upload on the on boarding panel(I don't know about this ) and from where to get my medical?


----------



## Ismail.Kaka

Hello Guys, I had an online interview for Ramp Operation Team Leader on 13Dec2021, i was informed the feedback Will come with in 3 week, its now 50days no reply, my status is Under review, any one for any position had any interview and on same situation, Kindly update


----------



## Elesandra_Finn

Ismail.Kaka said:


> Hello Guys, I had an online interview for Ramp Operation Team Leader on 13Dec2021, i was informed the feedback Will come with in 3 week, its now 50days no reply, my status is Under review, any one for any position had any interview and on same situation, Kindly update


I have 2-3 applications with the same status and it's been a few months already, so I'm most probably not selected or they're not in a rush to fill the position.


----------



## Ismail.Kaka

Elesandra_Finn said:


> I have 2-3 applications with the same status and it's been a few months already, so I'm most probably not selected or they're not in a rush to fill the position.


Bro can i talk to you on whats app, Facebook etc regarding this


----------



## Elesandra_Finn

Ismail.Kaka said:


> Bro can i talk to you on whats app, Facebook etc regarding this


I don't really know much about this so don't know how else I can help. However, you can reach me on this website.


----------



## Ismail.Kaka

Elesandra_Finn said:


> I don't really know much about this so don't know how else I can help. However, you can reach me on this website.


U had any interview recently?


----------



## Elesandra_Finn

Ismail.Kaka said:


> U had any interview recently?


Not for the ones that are 'Under Review'.


----------



## rockstartazanuf

I was Shortlisted on 24 March after English test and online interview but they asked me upload documents but after it they did not contact me please someone tell me how much time enough for wait for emirate group response.


----------



## [email protected]

rockstartazanuf said:


> I was Shortlisted on 24 March after English test and online interview but they asked me upload documents but after it they did not contact me please someone tell me how much time enough for wait for emirate group response.


Hi, Are you currently working for Emirates? How long did it take you to join from the date of online assesment till joining?


----------



## M7mdad

rockstartazanuf said:


> I was Shortlisted on 24 March after English test and online interview but they asked me upload documents but after it they did not contact me please someone tell me how much time enough for wait for emirate group response.


Are you working for them now ?


----------



## nicoleanne

Jaisal Benjamin said:


> Sorry my bad, 😅
> It's working fine now. Just uploaded some documents. Just the uniform form and terms left.
> Thanks once again for all the help, Sister 😊


Hi jaisal. May I know if you have joined and selected already after uploading the documents?


----------



## hameerahmed

hello, after Saville I did my hirevue on June 2, 2022, and till now it's showing the assessment stage how long it will take?


----------



## Sanoop

What does it mean by ''interview completed'' in Dnata ? I had completed my final F2F interview through google meet on 01 of Jul -2022 for the roll of Travel consultant . Still the status in EK career website remains like ''interview completed' 
When i asked for current status on same email where i had received an interview call from , they reverted me as below in last week , Anyone knows what does it exactly stands for ? is there any chance for hoping something positive ? this waiting game is really nerve racking .. Its been almost 2.5 months now after completing my Final interview .


Hope you’re doing well.

I’d appreciate your patience for the long wait, You’ll be receiving a feedback this week.

Thanks.


----------



## Rumble28

Sanoop said:


> What does it mean by ''interview completed'' in Dnata ? I had completed my final F2F interview through google meet on 01 of Jul -2022 for the roll of Travel consultant . Still the status in EK career website remains like ''interview completed'
> When i asked for current status on same email where i had received an interview call from , they reverted me as below in last week , Anyone knows what does it exactly stands for ? is there any chance for hoping something positive ? this waiting game is really nerve racking .. Its been almost 2.5 months now after completing my Final interview .
> 
> 
> Hope you’re doing well.
> 
> I’d appreciate your patience for the long wait, You’ll be receiving a feedback this week.
> 
> Thanks.


 HI there
They probably still working through applications. I also applied for the travel consultant posts... There was 2...one with dnata and one ek holidays... Did hirevue interviews only end of Aug. Status still showing application under review.


----------



## Sanoop

Rumble28 said:


> HI there
> They probably still working through applications. I also applied for the travel consultant posts... There was 2...one with dnata and one ek holidays... Did hirevue interviews only end of Aug. Status still showing application under review.


Hii there , 
 Now the job status shows like '' Inactive & no longer accepting job submissions ''


----------



## Rumble28

Sanoop said:


> Hii there ,
> Now the job status shows like '' Inactive & no longer accepting job submissions ''


Hi again
Could it be that it's continuing on a different application code? Don't think the status has anything to do with your application personally. They did say that they will let you know this week... Holding thumbs


----------



## Sanoop

Rumble28 said:


> Hi again
> Could it be that it's continuing on a different application code? Don't think the status has anything to do with your application personally. They did say that they will let you know this week... Holding thumbs


Still i did not get any hear back even after they replied as they were supposed to give a revert on last week .


----------



## Nainsy

Hello everyone! How are you all doing ?

I wanted to ask if anyone is in the similar situation?
I received successful email with terms and conditions from Emirates for the position of Customer service Dnata pn 10th october 2022. Now its been 15 days no emails yet. My status shows interview completed since 10th oct. Does anyone know how long it will take for me to receive on boarding and joining formalities email ?? Please if anyone knows please let me know 🙁🙁


----------



## Emkay2022

Hi All, I would really appreciate some insight and guidance on my situation. Currently knackered and super anxious. I received a linkedIn msg from the EK talent acquisition team on 9th October asking me if I'm interested in a role and to share my application number through email after applying. The IT role is a 100% match so I jumped to the opportunity and subsequently did the hirevue interview followed by the final interview with the HR & HM on the 20th of October. The HR person mentioned they will call me back with a feedback the next week on 26/27 Oct. However, I havent received any feedback yet. The portal still shows application under review and was not updated by them since October 11th. They have also closed the position now as it cannot be seen in the careers section.
Shall I follow up with them? If so, who should I follow up with, HR or hiring manager ? Is this normal ? Am I still being considered for the role or should I think of it as a rejection. Please help!!


----------



## Emkay2022

Nainsy said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all doing ?
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone is in the similar situation?
> I received successful email with terms and conditions from Emirates for the position of Customer service Dnata pn 10th october 2022. Now its been 15 days no emails yet. My status shows interview completed since 10th oct. Does anyone know how long it will take for me to receive on boarding and joining formalities email ?? Please if anyone knows please let me know 🙁🙁


Hello Nainsy,
First of all congratulations on being selected. From what I read after extensively searching, don't be worried about it. As long as they have sent u the terms and conditions, it means you have been selected and its only a matter of time before you actually start the job. They normally reach out to candidates in batches as its a huge organisation and 3-4 weeks is a norm for them. 
Hang in there girl ! And please update us on the outline from the start till the FI & how long it took u to receive the T&C and selection email. Thanks !


----------



## Emkay2022

Sanoop said:


> Still i did not get any hear back even after they replied as they were supposed to give a revert on last week .


Hi @Sanoop , did u hear back from EK?


----------



## me77er.ali

hameerahmed said:


> hello, after Saville I did my hirevue on June 2, 2022, and till now it's showing the assessment stage how long it will take?


 Hi can you tell me please the status of your application.. I also did hirevue interview last month October 27 but still status showing application under assessment .


----------



## me77er.ali

Nainsy said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all doing ?
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone is in the similar situation?
> I received successful email with terms and conditions from Emirates for the position of Customer service Dnata pn 10th october 2022. Now its been 15 days no emails yet. My status shows interview completed since 10th oct. Does anyone know how long it will take for me to receive on boarding and joining formalities email ?? Please if anyone knows please let me know 🙁🙁


Hi, i did hirevue interview last month October 27 and still showing in my profile application under assessment. What's happened with your application are you hired can you please share experience how long does it takes after hirevue interview. Thank you please can you share your what's app number it will be highly appreciated.


----------



## me77er.ali

hameerahmed said:


> hello, after Saville I did my hirevue on June 2, 2022, and till now it's showing the assessment stage how long it will take?


Can you please share your experience with me and please can contact me on what's app or Facebook. It will be highly appreciated.


----------



## yasir01492

Hi all how are you? someone help plz me my emirates job application. Status: Application Under Offer Stage. Is this a same status of Approval in Progress????


----------



## me77er.ali

me77er.ali said:


> Can you please share your experience with me and please can contact me on what's app or Facebook. It will be highly appreciated.


Hi brother when you did video interview on hirevue? My application under assessment. How does long it takes?


----------



## me77er.ali

yasir01492 said:


> Hi all how are you? someone help plz me my emirates job application. Status: Application Under Offer Stage. Is this a same status of Approval in Progress????


Hi brother when you did video interview on hirevue? My application under assessment. How does long it takes?


----------



## yasir01492

me77er.ali said:


> Hi brother when you did video interview on hirevue? My application under assessment. How does long it takes?


I did my hirevue interview on 29 july and my application status was under review till 2 november and after 2 novembr status changes to "Application Under Offer Stage" i am still confuse because still not recive any email from Emirates group


----------



## me77er.ali

yasir01492 said:


> I did my hirevue interview on 29 july and my application status was under review till 2 november and after 2 novembr status changes to "Application Under Offer Stage" i am still confuse because still not recive any email from Emirates group


It's slow processing i think. Because i did hirevue interview 27th October and my application status was: online assessment stage and before yesterday it's changed to application under assessment.


----------



## me77er.ali

yasir01492 said:


> I did my hirevue interview on 29 july and my application status was under review till 2 november and after 2 novembr status changes to "Application Under Offer Stage" i am still confuse because still not recive any email from Emirates group


Bro can i get your number?


----------



## yasir01492

me77er.ali said:


> Bro can i get your number?


Check ur inbox


----------



## Emkay2022

yasir01492 said:


> I did my hirevue interview on 29 july and my application status was under review till 2 november and after 2 novembr status changes to "Application Under Offer Stage" i am still confuse because still not recive any email from Emirates group


What position did u apply for bro ?


----------



## yasir01492

Emkay2022 said:


> What position did u apply for bro ?


Equipment operator


----------



## Nainsy

Emkay2022 said:


> Hello Nainsy,
> First of all congratulations on being selected. From what I read after extensively searching, don't be worried about it. As long as they have sent u the terms and conditions, it means you have been selected and its only a matter of time before you actually start the job. They normally reach out to candidates in batches as its a huge organisation and 3-4 weeks is a norm for them.
> Hang in there girl ! And please update us on the outline from the start till the FI & how long it took u to receive the T&C and selection email. Thanks !


Hello Emkay!
Thankyou so much. I really appreciate your reply. I had applied through Pontoon Solutions. I gave my hirevue on 29 sept. Got referred to the emirates group careers on 2nd october. Then I received successful email and TC on 10th October which I signed and sent back on the same day.
But 3 days ago my status changed to "Application under offer stage". Before it was "interview completed".
I'm really scared because one of my friend has same status and she asked the dnata staff they said its 50/50. Either offer or withdrawl😭😭


----------



## Nainsy

yasir01492 said:


> Hi all how are you? someone help plz me my emirates job application. Status: Application Under Offer Stage. Is this a same status of Approval in Progress????


@yasir01492 
Hello Yasir!
My application status is also the same as yours. "Application under offer stage". 
one of my friend has same status and she asked the staff they said its 50/50. Either offer or withdrawl.
If you have any updates please let me know too


----------



## yasir01492

Nainsy said:


> @yasir01492
> Hello Yasir!
> My application status is also the same as yours. "Application under offer stage".
> one of my friend has same status and she asked the staff they said its 50/50. Either offer or withdrawl.
> If you have any updates please let me know too


Yes nainsy its depend on luck now lets see what will happen but mostly in this stage the offer the job beause on interview completed stage they mostly rejeted the application but now our appliation on offer stage so there are more chances we get offer but some time it takes time so we hall have tou wait.... i asked this question on another forum and here is the reply of on of user of that forum....

Hi guys i met one of the EK trainers in metro today we discussed about Application Under Offer Stage, he told me soon those who received offer Stage email will get their offer letter in the December maybe in the middle or the end of December wish you all the best guys remember me in your prayers


----------



## Nainsy

yasir01492 said:


> Yes nainsy its depend on luck now lets see what will happen but mostly in this stage the offer the job beause on interview completed stage they mostly rejeted the application but now our appliation on offer stage so there are more chances we get offer but some time it takes time so we hall have tou wait.... i asked this question on another forum and here is the reply of on of user of that forum....
> 
> Hi guys i met one of the EK trainers in metro today we discussed about Application Under Offer Stage, he told me soon those who received offer Stage email will get their offer letter in the December maybe in the middle or the end of December wish you all the best guys remember me in your prayers


Thankyou Yasir for clearing out the doubts. Let's be hopeful and wait for the offer letter! But please if you have any updates on your application or status, let me know. I'll do the same.
Thankyou! Have a nice day😊


----------



## yasir01492

Nainsy said:


> Thankyou Yasir for clearing out the doubts. Let's be hopeful and wait for the offer letter! But please if you have any updates on your application or status, let me know. I'll do the same.
> Thankyou! Have a nice day😊


Ur welcome ok inshaAllah i will share if there is any update from Ek side


----------



## Emkay2022

Nainsy said:


> Hello Emkay!
> Thankyou so much. I really appreciate your reply. I had applied through Pontoon Solutions. I gave my hirevue on 29 sept. Got referred to the emirates group careers on 2nd october. Then I received successful email and TC on 10th October which I signed and sent back on the same day.
> But 3 days ago my status changed to "Application under offer stage". Before it was "interview completed".
> I'm really scared because one of my friend has same status and she asked the dnata staff they said its 50/50. Either offer or withdrawl😭😭


Thank you for ur response. I am sure you will get it, just be patient. I'm telling this to myself as well but I keep refereshing my email several times a day to just see the T&C email from them. I did hirevue on 10th Oct and final interview on 20th Oct. Since then my application is "under review". I also sent follow up email to HR and HM this week but no response. 
I did get an auto reply from HR person that he is away on duty travel. They are having intl recruitment sessions and that's why they are unable to process our files. This was also confirmed by someone I know in EK. Wish you all the best dear ! Please update us when u get any news.


----------



## Nainsy

S


Emkay2022 said:


> Thank you for ur response. I am sure you will get it, just be patient. I'm telling this to myself as well but I keep refereshing my email several times a day to just see the T&C email from them. I did hirevue on 10th Oct and final interview on 20th Oct. Since then my application is "under review". I also sent follow up email to HR and HM this week but no response.
> I did get an auto reply from HR person that he is away on duty travel. They are having intl recruitment sessions and that's why they are unable to process our files. This was also confirmed by someone I know in EK. Wish you all the best dear ! Please update us when u get any news.



Oh same thing here. I keep on refreshing my inbox several times a day and check my status hoping it to change to jfip. I'm tired of waiting for joining formalities. I hope they respond back soon.
Wait~ what? They're having intl recruitment sessions ?? That's the reason our applications are put on hold. That's not very professional, they should finish one session at a time. Seriously!😣


----------



## yasir01492

Nainsy said:


> Thankyou Yasir for clearing out the doubts. Let's be hopeful and wait for the offer letter! But please if you have any updates on your application or status, let me know. I'll do the same.
> Thankyou! Have a nice day😊


Today i recived email from Ek that they put my application on hold i dont know now how much time they will take more.....

We are pleased to advise that you have been successful in the assessment process.

At the moment, we have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to keep your application on hold until a position becomes available



Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. We will communicate with you immediately once we have an update.



We thank you for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.


----------



## Nainsy

yasir01492 said:


> Today i recived email from Ek that they put my application on hold i dont know now how much time they will take more.....
> 
> We are pleased to advise that you have been successful in the assessment process.
> 
> At the moment, we have managed to fill all our current vacant positions, however, we anticipate vacancies in the near future. We would like to keep your application on hold until a position becomes available
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. We will communicate with you immediately once we have an update.
> 
> 
> 
> We thank you for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.



At first they were taking much time to give offer letter and now they have put on hold!? What kind of professionalism they are following I don't undertand. Anyways, don't worry. Nobody knows how long it can take. Unless you receive rejection or unsuccessful email, you are still in the game. I wish you receive an update very soon.


----------



## yasir01492

Nainsy said:


> At first they were taking much time to give offer letter and now they have put on hold!? What kind of professionalism they are following I don't undertand. Anyways, don't worry. Nobody knows how long it can take. Unless you receive rejection or unsuccessful email, you are still in the game. I wish you receive an update very soon.


Thanks, yes no one knows about their system how they proces the application because already its from june to till now and now they put on hold and now waiting game start


----------



## Sanoop

Emkay2022 said:


> Hi @Sanoop , did u hear back from EK?


What does it mean by dnata interview status '' interview completed '' 2022 after final interview .The same status remains since for last 3 months , when i asked for a feedback on same email where i had received a final interview call through google meet m i received below revert from HR . * I’d appreciate your patience for the long wait, You’ll be receiving a feedback this week. * Its been completed almost 2 months now since i got this revert , After done with all this waiting game , now the application status shows like '' Application On Hold" i did not receive any email yet from the HR 
Show less


----------



## Sanoop

Emkay2022 said:


> Hi @Sanoop , did u hear back from EK?





Emkay2022 said:


> Hi @Sanoop , did u hear back from EK?




@Emkay2022 

Nothing so far. What does it mean by dnata interview status '' interview completed '' 2022 after final interview .The same status remains since for last 3 months , when i asked for a feedback on same email where i had received a final interview call through google meet m i received below revert from HR . *I’d appreciate your patience for the long wait, You’ll be receiving a feedback this week. *Its been completed almost 2 months now since i got this revert , After done with all this waiting game , now the application status shows like '' Application On Hold" i did not receive any email yet from the HR
Show less


----------



## Nainsy

@Sanoop 
@yasir01492 

Hey guys! I was reading previous year's forum and 2 people had exactly similar situations as you two. They had received on hold email. One of them got joining formalities after 2 months of 'on hold' email. And the other one got joining formalities after 4 months. So please be patient. You guys will surely receive an update very soon. Maybe their training batches are full or the vacancy might be released in next months again. Just be patient and keep your faith. If you want to read go to 143-145 pages you can find the conversation there.


----------



## Nainsy

Sanoop said:


> What does it mean by ''interview completed'' in Dnata ? I had completed my final F2F interview through google meet on 01 of Jul -2022 for the roll of Travel consultant . Still the status in EK career website remains like ''interview completed'
> When i asked for current status on same email where i had received an interview call from , they reverted me as below in last week , Anyone knows what does it exactly stands for ? is there any chance for hoping something positive ? this waiting game is really nerve racking .. Its been almost 2.5 months now after completing my Final interview .
> 
> 
> Hope you’re doing well.
> 
> I’d appreciate your patience for the long wait, You’ll be receiving a feedback this week.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey they also released new vacancy of travel consultant on their website. I think the position is available again. I hope you get updates real soon 🌟🌟


----------



## yasir01492

Nainsy said:


> @Sanoop
> @yasir01492
> 
> Hey guys! I was reading previous year's forum and 2 people had exactly similar situations as you two. They had received on hold email. One of them got joining formalities after 2 months of 'on hold' email. And the other one got joining formalities after 4 months. So please be patient. You guys will surely receive an update very soon. Maybe their training batches are full or the vacancy might be released in next months again. Just be patient and keep your faith. If you want to read go to 143-145 pages you can find the conversation there.


Thanks Nainsy. I appreciate your effort, yes after on hold email or application status on hold some time its take 1 month time or some time 6 months. now only need to be patient


----------



## Sanoop

yasir01492 said:


> Thanks Nainsy. I appreciate your effort, yes after on hold email or application status on hold some time its take 1 month time or some time 6 months. now only need to be patient


@ Nainsy Thanks for your reply naisy , its really appreciable that you could spend a time for us .. Still I am waiting to get the status being changed to any further process or get a revert on email , fingers are crossed .


----------



## Pinoyexpat

yasir01492 said:


> Thanks Nainsy. I appreciate your effort, yes after on hold email or application status on hold some time its take 1 month time or some time 6 months. now only need to be patient


 Hi @yasir01492 I currently have the same status. "Application under offer stage" I'm applying for customer service dnata. By any chance did you receive any update from emirates/dnata?


----------



## yasir01492

Pinoyexpat said:


> Hi @yasir01492 I currently have the same status. "Application under offer stage" I'm applying for customer service dnata. By any chance did you receive any update from emirates/dnata?


Last time i recive on hold email from emirates after that there is no update from their side


----------



## Applicant1993

Pinoyexpat said:


> Hi @yasir01492 I currently have the same status. "Application under offer stage" I'm applying for customer service dnata. By any chance did you receive any update from emirates/dnata?


Hi bro, i bet you're a Filipino, same here. i would like to speak english so that the others will understood us as well,

i have the same status as you bro, Application under offer stage". but i have no idea what does that mean, i hope that there's a chance for us to recieve an offer letter.

please if anyone there that has a legit update regarding this matter please help us. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nainsy

Hey!
@Pinoyexpat 
@Applicant1993 
I also have same status : "Application Under Offer Stage". I have not received 'on hold' email. If you guys have any changes in status or receive any email please let us know the updates 🙂🙂


----------



## Nainsy

Hello! Did anyone receive any updates ? I got golden call and my doj is 27 dec. I hope all of you receive updates and doj very soon. See you all in dubai !✈❤


----------



## Pinoyexpat

Nainsy said:


> Hello! Did anyone receive any updates ? I got golden call and my doj is 27 dec. I hope all of you receive updates and doj very soon. See you all in dubai !✈❤


 I received an email last Friday. They ask me to sign image and uniform declaration form, then t&c form and other docs. Still waiting for response. Status is still application under offer stage.


----------



## Nainsy

Pinoyexpat said:


> I received an email last Friday. They ask me to sign image and uniform declaration form, then t&c form and other docs. Still waiting for response. Status is still application under offer stage.


@Pinoyexpat 
That's great! Congratulations!! 🌟 One of my friend also received TC & Uniform declaration last friday. Maybe you are in the same batch with her. Sorry if you don't mind me asking, are you based in UAE ?


----------



## Sanoop

Anybody knows is there any hope for On hold applications after final interview ? it had been showing as interview completed before


----------



## Pinoyexpat

Nainsy said:


> @Pinoyexpat
> That's great! Congratulations!! 🌟 One of my friend also received TC & Uniform declaration last friday. Maybe you are in the same batch with her. Sorry if you don't mind me asking, are you based in UAE ?


Congratulations on your DOJ. Did your friend receive any update at this point after sending back the form? And what position is he/she applying for. I am here in Dubai already.


----------



## K_Mars

Hello guys, I received the same mail last Friday and my application status is “Application under offer stage” I just want to make sure where i have to upload the documents??


----------



## zebra_c

Hello,
I am currently living in Dubai and working for a multinational company in technology.
Was contacted by Emirates for a position in tech space as well and i undergo the selection and few days ago recruitment contacted back extending me an offer.
It is for grade 9, here main points:

45k AED/month base including accomodation
insurance+visa+school ( i was expecting more from school perspective but is ok )
platinum card
flight for family ( 90%discounts ) plus a number of complimentary flies for extended family / friends
annual ticket
no 401(k) scheme

Main question is: what is my room for negotiation? It is possible to ask for additional interview for trying to get an higher level? Any tips on negotiating with Emirates?

Asking because I am short more or less 350K AED yearly compared to my current compensation, not looking to run away from the company i am working but could use a job change...

Thanks!


----------



## Nainsy

Pinoyexpat said:


> Congratulations on your DOJ. Did your friend receive any update at this point after sending back the form? And what position is he/she applying for. I am here in Dubai already.


No she has not received any updates since last friday & has applied for dnata customer service part time.


----------



## Nainsy

K_Mars said:


> Hello guys, I received the same mail last Friday and my application status is “Application under offer stage” I just want to make sure where i have to upload the documents??


You'll have to upload documents on your application website or it can be that you have to sign and send them back. The email has every detail where & when you have to upload.


----------



## hameerahmed

Hello everyone my status also changed to application under offer stage on 12 th oct till now I didn’t received any mail from emirates group but on 13 th dec my application updated but didn’t receive any mail status remain same but application withdrawal option not available. can I take it as a positive response or negative.


----------



## mxfuji

Hi everyone.
Is emirates flexible for salary negotiation?
Last week, I received a pre-offer confirmation for grade 9 with total 35k including housing.
If I go for negotiation, will it be harmful of the candidacy?


----------



## Emkay2022

Hello everyone,
My status has finally changed today to "Application under offer stage". The HR person sent me an email asking if I would accept a max amount of "XX" to join Emirates. He also mentioned that he has to have a final chat with the hiring manager on the way forward. The email says that if i am OK with the amount, I need to send a few details like home country code, Marital status and notice period etc.
Looking at the email I believe it meant no room for negotiation? Although I am getting about 35% raise compared to my current but I feel I can stretch it to atleast 50% considering im into cybersecurity.
Any advices ? Does this mean I will get my offer letter soon if I agree to this ?
Thanks.


----------



## Emkay2022

mxfuji said:


> Hi everyone.
> Is emirates flexible for salary negotiation?
> Last week, I received a pre-offer confirmation for grade 9 with total 35k including housing.
> If I go for negotiation, will it be harmful of the candidacy?


I got a pre-offer for gr 8. The email said: please comfirm if you will accept an offer of max.of 27k? So I believe no room for negotiation.


----------



## Nainsy

Emkay2022 said:


> I got a pre-offer for gr 8. The email said: please comfirm if you will accept an offer of max.of 27k? So I believe no room for negotiation.


As fas as I've seen, there is no chance for negotiation. Emirates always offers a fixed package to all employees.


----------



## zebra_c

Emkay2022 said:


> I got a pre-offer for gr 8. The email said: please comfirm if you will accept an offer of max.of 27k? So I believe no room for negotiation.


Can confirm, mine for g9 as well, not a single AED of negotiation / add-on on non monetary benefit.
I have turned that down.


----------



## Emkay2022

zebra_c said:


> Can confirm, mine for g9 as well, not a single AED of negotiation / add-on on non monetary benefit.
> I have turned that down.


Thanks for your response and for confirming this. I will most likely go ahead with it due to personal / professional reasons.


----------



## Pinoyexpat

Nainsy said:


> As fas as I've seen, there is no chance for negotiation. Emirates always offers a fixed package to all employees.


Did your friend already receive any update after sending tc and declaration form?


----------



## Pinoyexpat

Applicant1993 said:


> Hi bro, i bet you're a Filipino, same here. i would like to speak english so that the others will understood us as well,
> 
> i have the same status as you bro, Application under offer stage". but i have no idea what does that mean, i hope that there's a chance for us to recieve an offer letter.
> 
> please if anyone there that has a legit update regarding this matter please help us. Thank you so much!!


Hi. Yes I am, did you receive any updates yet?


----------



## ahussain659

yasir01492 said:


> Yes nainsy its depend on luck now lets see what will happen but mostly in this stage the offer the job beause on interview completed stage they mostly rejeted the application but now our appliation on offer stage so there are more chances we get offer but some time it takes time so we hall have tou wait.... i asked this question on another forum and here is the reply of on of user of that forum....
> 
> Hi guys i met one of the EK trainers in metro today we discussed about Application Under Offer Stage, he told me soon those who received offer Stage email will get their offer letter in the December maybe in the middle or the end of December wish you all the best guys remember me in your prayers


Hi all,
I had interview in the month of June and received an email on 9th dec where asking to upload some of the documents with terms and condition file,but that email replied by me on 17 dec,job status is showing under offer stage, m little worried because I was late for the response of that email, and yes they send same email also on 13th asking to upload the documents,
Please help me that reply of the email within a week is ok or not.


----------



## yasir01491

ahussain659 said:


> Hi all,
> I had interview in the month of June and received an email on 9th dec where asking to upload some of the documents with terms and condition file,but that email replied by me on 17 dec,job status is showing under offer stage, m little worried because I was late for the response of that email, and yes they send same email also on 13th asking to upload the documents,
> Please help me that reply of the email within a week is ok or not.


Its ok bro its not a big problem. Did you send your documents by replying a email or you add those documents by updating in your emirates career profile??? Because mostly they mention in their email that update your profile by adding those documents.. bro may i ask which position you have applied for???


----------



## ahussain659

Yes 


yasir01491 said:


> Its ok bro its not a big problem. Did you send your documents by replying a email or you add those documents by updating in your emirates career profile??? Because mostly they mention in their email that update your profile by adding those documents.. bro may i ask which position you have applied for???


Yes bro,
I have uploaded a documents on my general profile of Emirates career group and confirmed in the email that I have done,
But just worried abt i replied a week later and it's been more than 3 working days still dint get any reply from them,
I applied for customer service


----------



## K_Mars

Hello guys
Did anyone get an update for the application status?
Mine was “application under offer stage” and since yesterday it changed to “Onboarding” but till now I haven’t received any mail or call from them
And anyone knows what’s gonna happen next?


----------



## ahussain659

K_Mars said:


> Hello guys
> Did anyone get an update for the application status?
> Mine was “application under offer stage” and since yesterday it changed to “Onboarding” but till now I haven’t received any mail or call from them
> And anyone knows what’s gonna happen next?


Hi,
My application status is still under offer stage...
Dint u receive any email to upload the terms and conditions documents upload?
I think they have sent to upload the documents


----------



## K_Mars

I did already 2 weeks ago 
But till now I haven’t received any response from them just the application status changed yesterday to _Onboarding_


----------



## ahussain659

K_Mars said:


> I did already 2 weeks ago
> But till now I haven’t received any response from them just the application status changed yesterday to _Onboarding_


Just wait bro may be after Christmas u will receive any call or u can ask at the same email


----------



## ahussain659

ahussain659 said:


> Just wait bro may be after Christmas u will receive any call or u can ask at the same email


I upload my documents a week ago only but I received email 2 week ago it was late replied by me so little worried abt it.dont know they will consider or not?


----------



## Pinoyexpat

K_Mars said:


> I did already 2 weeks ago
> But till now I haven’t received any response from them just the application status changed yesterday to _Onboarding_


May I know what position are you applying for?


----------



## K_Mars

Customer Service Dnata Part time


----------



## Pinoyexpat

K_Mars said:


> Customer Service Dnata Part time


Filipino? Did you send tc and uniform declaration?


----------



## K_Mars

Pinoyexpat said:


> Filipino? Did you send tc and uniform declaration?


No Egyptian 
Yeah i did 2 weeks before


----------



## K_Mars

Pinoyexpat said:


> Filipino? Did you send tc and uniform declaration?


What about you? Have you got any update? Mail or changing in the status?


----------



## Pinoyexpat

K_Mars said:


> What about you? Have you got any update? Mail or changing in the status?


Still under offer stage. I sent tc and declaration form last Dec 9


----------



## ahussain659

Hi,
Any idea abt application under offer stage when it will be change?
I have uploaded t&c documents a week ago still application status is not but they mentioned in the email they will get back in 3 working days with the result 
Anyone any idea pls


----------



## hameerahmed

Hello My status changed to application under offer stage on 12 oct but still I didn’t receive any mail to upload documents and also withdraw option also not available for the application. please help me with this


----------



## ahussain659

hameerahmed said:


> Hello My status changed to application under offer stage on 12 oct but still I didn’t receive any mail to upload documents and also withdraw option also not available for the application. please help me with this


Just wait may be they will send in the end of the January


----------



## hameerahmed

Anybody here who applied for Marhaba service agent . Why it’s taking so long my application status changed to application under offerstage on 12 October and withdraw option for the application also not available. Didn’t receive any mail to upload document . How long it will take. timeline: applied :19may 2022 hirevue : 20 th may saville assestment : 24 aug 2022 status changed to application under offer stage on 12 th oct…..


----------



## Emkay2022

hameerahmed said:


> Anybody here who applied for Marhaba service agent . Why it’s taking so long my application status changed to application under offerstage on 12 October and withdraw option for the application also not available. Didn’t receive any mail to upload document . How long it will take. timeline: applied :19may 2022 hirevue : 20 th may saville assestment : 24 aug 2022 status changed to application under offer stage on 12 th oct…..


I was given verbal offer through email from HR. They asked if I would agree to join on XX package and if I agree, I need to send them some personal details. And same day my status had changed to 'application under offer stage'. It has now been 2 weeks since then but no offer letter yet. Hang in there. Hopefully by end of the month we will get a response. Also suggest you to check your spam / junk email. Maybe they sent you something.


----------



## Sanoop

Is there any hope for hold application after finial interview ? its been put on hold for last 5 months now .No any email revert yet .


----------



## hameerahmed

Sanoop said:


> Is there any hope for hold application after finial interview ? its been put on hold for last 5 months now .No any email revert yet .


 Of course brother there is a strong hope for hold mail for sure you will get response from them don’t worry . They will definitely get back to you if vacancy arise in near future .


----------



## Emkay2022

Nainsy said:


> Hello! Did anyone receive any updates ? I got golden call and my doj is 27 dec. I hope all of you receive updates and doj very soon. See you all in dubai !✈❤


Hello Nainsy, I'm delighted to inform you that I have got the golden call today and they sent me the offer letter through the link. _happy dance_ I have a doubt, don't know if you would be able to answer. Did they mention the annual leaves eligibility? For me it's says 234 working hours per year which only comes upto 9 days. Also, the contract doesn't mention anything about the eligibility of discounted tickets for family. Do you have an idea about it ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinoyexpat

Emkay2022 said:


> Hello Nainsy, I'm delighted to inform you that I have got the golden call today and they sent me the offer letter through the link. _happy dance_ I have a doubt, don't know if you would be able to answer. Did they mention the annual leaves eligibility? For me it's says 234 working hours per year which only comes upto 9 days. Also, the contract doesn't mention anything about the eligibility of discounted tickets for family. Do you have an idea about it ?
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, may I know what position did you apply?


----------



## Emkay2022

Pinoyexpat said:


> Hi, may I know what position did you apply?


Its in emirate group IT for Cybersecurity.


----------



## Kaka 2020

Hi everyone. 

I have applied at Emirates/dnata for equipment operators , and have completed all assessments since August. 

Back 22 November/2022 I received an on hold pool email. telling me that : 
" At the moment they have managed to filled out all vacants positions and shall be in touch with me once a position is arise ."

Since , no email, no call ... Nothing . Is there anyone in the same boat as me ? 

Thanks for letting me know ☺


----------



## Hamza5504

I have the same status since 5 months also i received this same email.


----------



## Kaka 2020

Hamza5504 said:


> I have the same status since 5 months also i received this same email.


What position have you applied for ?


----------



## Hamza5504

for equipment operators


----------



## Kaka 2020

Hamza5504 said:


> for equipment operators


Check inbox


----------

